# Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos (3)



## hegemonikon (31 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.

*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas dépasser *une taille de 600 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale* pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et un poids de 100Ko. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

bon, j'esp&#232;re que tous vous aurez compris, _enfin_, les r&#232;gles... et le titre du sujet...


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mars 2006)

J'ai découvert cette place avant hier lors d'un déplacement professionnel et je suis :love: :love: :love:
















​

Sans flash, ASA 800, mode éclairage "jour+2", objectif 28-300mm (EXIF complet)


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

ça me rassure de voir de jolies photos de la place Stanislas, moi ça me laisse de marbre quand j'y suis... 

alors qu'une grand-place flamande, jamais !


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mars 2006)

C'est où ? Strasbourg ? 
Il y a une place à Strasbourg qui y ressemble en tous cas.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

c'est la place Stanislas à Nancy. 

avant yavait Joj le chimpanzé obscène pas loin, il va nous manquer lui !


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Sans flash


Il aurait pas éclairé grand chose de toute façon... :rateau: Belles photos ! C'est quoi l'appareil ?

'+


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Il urait pas éclairé grand chose.. :rateau: Belles photos ! C'est quoi l'appareil ?
> 
> '+


Il fallait que je précise...  j'ai beaucoup appris en regardant vos photos et vos commentaires. De toute façon de manière générale, pour capturer l'ambiance naturelle il ne faut pas utiliser le flash, ça tue les couleurs...

Sinon, j'ai un KM D5D et un objectif Tamron XR DI asphérique 28-300mm

Pour Polo, c'est la place Stanislas à Nancy comme indique Alèm...


Merci à vous tous...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait que je précise...  j'ai beaucoup appris en regardant vos photos et vos commentaires. De toute façon de manière générale, pour capturer l'ambiance naturelle il ne faut pas utiliser le flash, ça tue les couleurs...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai un KM D5D et un objectif Tamron XR DI asphérique 28-300mm
> 
> ...



la voici ,lors de sa réouverture après rénovation ,Mai 2005 !
un monde fou,GT Serré comme dans une boite de sardine ,l'appareil sur trépied inutile  
impossible de cadrer autrement ! 1600 ISO


----------



## ederntal (1 Avril 2006)

surréaliste


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Avril 2006)

Ca commence bien  !!!


----------



## ikiki (1 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la voici




Surréaliste ça ouais (on croirait un dessin, quelques coup de toshop? )
En tout cas, j'adore!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Surréaliste ça ouais (on croirait un dessin, quelques coup de toshop? )
> En tout cas, j'adore!



non ,comme quoi de mauvaise conditions..


----------



## Craquounette (1 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à NightWalker.



Mais le coeur y est


----------



## AntoineD (1 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la voici ,lors de sa réouverture après rénovation ,Mai 2005 !
> un monde fou,GT Serré comme dans une boite de sardine ,l'appareil sur trépied inutile
> impossible de cadrer autrement ! 1600 ISO



Elle a de la gueule, celle-là, dommage pour le flare en bas à droite et le 1600 iso mais enfin ! ça roule


----------



## AntoineD (1 Avril 2006)

Je tiens &#224; m'excuser aupr&#232;s des membres de ce forums auxquels mon attitude d&#233;plait.

Comme le thread "postez vos plus belles photos" est celui que je squatte le plus, c'est ici que je vous pr&#233;sente mes excuses. 


&#224; plus tard ! Et une image pour les enfants sages, pour ne pas parler pour rien :


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

D&#233;tail d'une vitre de la house for an art lover (d'apr&#232;s les dessins de Paul Rennie Mackintosh - Glasgow):
_lien cass&#233;_​


----------



## mactambour (2 Avril 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;tail d'une vitre de la house for an art lover (d'apr&#232;s les dessins de Paul Rennie Mackintosh - Glasgow):
> 
> _&#231;a tombe bien, on ne cite pas les photos_​


Ceci n'a plus rien &#224; voir. On passe du Nord au Sud..
Pour mon retour sur Macg ...
Une rose des sables de la r&#233;gion d'El Oued






Bonjour tous
:love:​


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

Back to the north  :

_lien cass&#233;_​


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

Glasgow blokes...

_lien cass&#233;_​
in Scott street:

_lien cass&#233;_​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Avril 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> ...



beau piqu&#233; tes photos,tu dois travailler avec une focale fixe,non?non d'apr&#232;s l'exif ,&#231;&#224; a l'air d'etre un zoom....

sinon sur la premiere mon regard est irr&#233;sistiblement attir&#233; vers le ciel blanc en haut &#224; droite...
ton image aurait plus de force si tu enlevais la partie droite...
du moins pour moi ...
d'autres l'aimeront peut etre comme &#231;&#224;?
tous les avis sont bienvenues!


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> beau piqu&#233; tes photos,tu dois travailler avec une focale fixe,non?



 Merci 
Si je comprends bien la question : non, je n'ai qu'un 35-135 USM. Mais quand je serais grand, j'utiliserai des objos &#224; focale fixe. La route est encore longue. Je suis salement emb&#234;t&#233; dans les espaces confin&#233;s, je ne peux pas prendre l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de ce que je veux. Aussi vais je r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; l'acquisition d'un tr&#232;s tr&#232;s grand angle &#224; focale fixe.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sinon sur la premiere mon regard est irr&#233;sistiblement attir&#233; vers le ciel blanc en haut &#224; droite...
> ton image aurait plus de force si tu enlevais la partie droite...
> du moins pour moi ...
> d'autres l'aimeront peut etre comme &#231;&#224;?
> tous les avis sont bienvenues!



En fait la situation initiale est pire, c'est d&#233;j&#224; coup&#233; 
Mon avis : tu as cent fois raison. Merci pour les critiques: c'est pour &#231;a que je poste ici: pour tenter de progresser.
Du coup, ca donne &#231;a:

_lien cass&#233;_​
En fait il faudrait aussi virer le system ahead et la femme qui vient en face: y a toujours quelqu'un pour se mettre dans le champ au mauvais moment. Et pourtant, j'ai poiraut&#233; dans cette rue. Je me la tape tous les soirs : elle est rude, c'est le c&#244;t&#233; San Francisco de Glasgow


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

Scottish Railroad

_lien cass&#233;_​


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2006)

>Lastrada : ça me rappelle Düsseldorf&#8230; je dois avoir un album photo à redécouvrir quelque part, merci 







_
Nikon D50 abj. 18-55 à 30 mm | f/4,2 - 1/80 sec. | sensibilité : 200ISO | traitement auto par DXO optics_​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## I-bouk (2 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> _on ne cite pas_



Tr&#232;s jolie


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> beau piqué tes photos,tu dois travailler avec une focale fixe,non?



C'est pas le genre de trucs qu'on peut détecter à l'oeil nu sur une photo réduite et mise en ligne sur le net...

JP tu étais où pour observer l'éclipse ?

'+


----------



## GroDan (2 Avril 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;tail d'une vitre de la house for an art lover (d'apr&#232;s les dessins de Paul Rennie Mackintosh - Glasgow):
> 
> _&#231;a tombe bien, on ne cite pas les photos_​


Ceci n'a plus rien &#224; voir. On passe du Nord au Sud..
Pour mon retour sur Macg ...
Une rose des sables de la r&#233;gion d'El Oued






Bonjour tous
:love:​


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

pour gognol : oui... 

Pour Lastrada : tes images sont trop grandes. merci de ne pas dépasser 550pixels de haut et 400/500 pour la largeur. 

et pour ma part, une image où la balance des blancs est correcte (cherchez pas ! ) et l'exposition comme je voulais (mais pas facile de dompter un ixus... )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Avril 2006)

Back to the north  :

_lien cass&#233;_​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> JP tu étais où pour observer l'éclipse ?
> 
> '+


A Al-Saloum en Egypte (a la frontière avec la Libye).

J'espere que les photos argentiques de la couronne solaires faites avec mon antique OM-1 seront bien.
J'ai perdu l'habitude d'attendre le développement 






Note: la balance des blancs est bonne: quelques minutes avant la totalité, la lumière devient très bizarre et métallique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Avril 2006)

H&#233; oui ,car apr&#232;s l'&#233;clipse de Mercredi ,qui comme toute eclipse de soleil ne s'observe qu'en phase de nouvelle lune ,vient le premier croissant!
C'&#233;tait vendredi soir , simplement par la fen&#234;tre ,avec la lune cendr&#233;e bien visible!
pose 1/2 sec  

_lien cass&#233;_


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Avril 2006)

JP, Sydney, &#192;lem   

un petit essai :


----------



## jahrom (2 Avril 2006)

Bravo à tous !! ça commence fort sur le troisième épisode !!! 

Une salle d'attente... On a pas envie d'y attendre...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Hé oui ,car après l'éclipse de Mercredi ,qui comme toute eclipse de soleil ne s'observe qu'en phase de nouvelle lune ,vient le premier croissant!
> C'était vendredi soir , simplement par la fenêtre ,avec la lune cendrée bien visible!
> pose 1/2 sec


Très jolie  Pas facile a avoir la lumière cendrée 
On aperçoit le croissant de lune au dessus du Caire hier soir:


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2006)

Comme quoi la lune est plus belle quand elle est dans l'ombre 
Lumière cendrée alors que le mercredi des cendres est bien loin : aujourd'hui, à Limoux, c'est, après 2 mois et demi, quand même  la fin du carnaval avec la nuit de la blanquette.

Je n'y suis pas, un peu de sérieux parfois, mais en signe de soutien moral au deuil qui affecte tous les limouxins aujourd'hui (et qu'ils vont "traiter" dignement ), une vieille image :






Adiu paure Carnaval,
Tu t'en vas e ieu demori 
Per manjar la sopa a l'al.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

On distingue une petite tache solaire à 9 heures.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On distingue une petite tache solaire à 9 heures.


Il ne manque que la tête de jpmiss en ombre chinoise pour atteindre le nirvana


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il ne manque que la tête de jpmiss en ombre chinoise pour atteindre le nirvana


Y'a déja les doigts ici


----------



## esope (2 Avril 2006)

chez moi il fait beau les arbres sont en fleurs et les abeilles butinent...















350D/18-55 et complèment optique pour la "macro"...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

nice !


----------



## esope (2 Avril 2006)

Merci  

C'est le fruit d'une après-midi entière la tête dans le pollen, les fleurs et les abeilles.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

ça mériterait ptête l'investissement dans une petite optique macro ?!!


----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2006)

JP,  ...je sens qu'on va se régaler


----------



## esope (2 Avril 2006)

> ça mériterait ptête l'investissement dans une petite optique macro ?!!


 
J'y pense mais mon budget d'étudiant me limiterait en ce moment qu'au sigma 70-300 macro :rateau: qui ne fait pas réllement un rapport 1:1...

M'enfin ça peut peut-être le faire pour commencer sérieusement? 

(sinon si une bonne âme passe par là j'aimerai bien le tamron 90mm DI macro, ou le canon EF-S 60mm macro, voir j'me contenterais même du sigma 50mm macro... Si un don est possible en monture EOS me contacter par mp    )


----------



## ivanlefou (2 Avril 2006)

comme je ne suis pas un pro de la photo, je vous propose une photo ratée!

c'est une guirlande décorative autour d'une porte et au fond d'un couloir...
mais je trouve le résultat intéressant.


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2006)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> comme je ne suis pas un pro de la photo, je vous propose une photo ratée!
> 
> c'est une guirlande décorative autour d'une porte et au fond d'un couloir...
> mais je trouve le résultat intéressant.




Sympa.  

Mais à ce moment-là, ce sujet était plus adapté.


----------



## ivanlefou (2 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympa.
> 
> Mais à ce moment-là, ce sujet était plus adapté.



effectivement j'y cours...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense mais mon budget d'étudiant me limiterait en ce moment qu'au sigma 70-300 macro :rateau: qui ne fait pas réllement un rapport 1:1...
> 
> M'enfin ça peut peut-être le faire pour commencer sérieusement?
> 
> (sinon si une bonne âme passe par là j'aimerai bien le tamron 90mm DI macro, ou le canon EF-S 60mm macro, voir j'me contenterais même du sigma 50mm macro... Si un don est possible en monture EOS me contacter par mp    )




pour les insectes, le 90 tamron serait plus conseillé voire un 150 ou un 180. 

le 70-300 est plutôt inadapté pour ce que j'en pense mais je vais regarder d'autres zooms au grossissement plus adapté (le 17/70 sigma par exemple )


----------



## esope (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour les insectes, le 90 tamron serait plus conseillé voire un 150 ou un 180.
> 
> le 70-300 est plutôt inadapté pour ce que j'en pense mais je vais regarder d'autres zooms au grossissement plus adapté (le 17/70 sigma par exemple )



oui le 17-70 me tends les bras depuis sa sortie et en plus il me permettrait de remplacer le 18-55 du kit qui est plutôt moyen, le tout avec un range sympathique... 
(ce sera à voir pour le mois prochain ) 
Pour l'objo "vraiment" macro je pense que ça peut attendre donc je vais bien regarder tout ça puis on verra...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

je l'ai déjà mise mais je la dédie à Ed_the_head parce que c'est une photo du parking souterrain sous la BU de Saint-Leu ! 

vive les algues vertes et la Somme !


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour les insectes, le 90 tamron serait plus conseillé voire un 150 ou un 180.


Ceci dit, même avec un 50, on peut parfois s'approcher : toutes les petites bêtes ne sont pas aussi farouches qu'on le croit, plus exactement pas tout le temps.  En traînant un peu dans la nature, des occasions se présentent même sans être un spécialiste ou passer des heures à l'affut. Il faut juste un peu apprendre les habitudes des bestioles et avoir un minimum de patience (et traîner dehors bien sûr )
















(Le plus pénible, c'est quand la bébête vient se poser sur l'objectif : là t'as pas toujours l'air très malin, surtout si on te prend en photo à ce moment-là )

Pas des photos récentes : aujourd'hui, je ramassais des asperges sauvages et c'est une saleté à photographier : il faudrait du format 160x9  Par contre, pour les omelettes, c'est impeccable


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vive les algues vertes et la Somme !



randonnées amazoniennes avec alèm. Originalité : n'oubliez pas votre petite laine


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>





* Merci   *​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

_Décembre 2004._​


----------



## HmJ (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _pas de citation_
> _D&#233;cembre 2004._​



Ah dommage, ca promet comme photo ca...


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, même avec un 50, on peut parfois s'approcher : toutes les petites bêtes ne sont pas aussi farouches qu'on le croit, plus exactement pas tout le temps.  En traînant un peu dans la nature, des occasions se présentent même sans être un spécialiste ou passer des heures à l'affut. Il faut juste un peu apprendre les habitudes des bestioles et avoir un minimum de patience (et traîner dehors bien sûr )
> 
> (Le plus pénible, c'est quand la bébête vient se poser sur l'objectif : là t'as pas toujours l'air très malin, surtout si on te prend en photo à ce moment-là )
> 
> Pas des photos récentes : aujourd'hui, je ramassais des asperges sauvages et c'est une saleté à photographier : il faudrait du format 160x9  Par contre, pour les omelettes, c'est impeccable




c'est vrai que pour photographier des phases de mue ou d'accouplement, on y arrive plus facilement (je me souviens que les mantes dévorant leur partenaire après accouplement sont tranquilles) mais pratiquant pas mal le 60 micro, ce n'est quand même pas évident de se faire entendre d'une jolie guêpe (et là, si elle ne se pose que sur l'objectif, ça va... sous le ticheurte, c'est plus ennuyeux)

pour photographier des champignons au rapport 1/1 par contre, un 60mm suffit largement. 

les champignons étant rétifs ce matin "à la bretonne" ( Luc), je vous fait part de ces quelques épines... 






Précision : F5/60micronikkor/Kodachrome64


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est quand même pas évident de se faire entendre d'une jolie guêpe (et là, si elle ne se pose que sur l'objectif, ça va... sous le ticheurte, c'est plus ennuyeux)



C'est sûr  Avec les guêpes le moyen, ce serait de les appâter, vu que c'est généralement d'une gourmandise à faire peur, mais personnellement, ce qui m'amuse, c'est les photos "nature" donc je ne pratique pas ce genre de technique pour l'heure bien que ce puisse être très intéressant.



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour photographier des champignons au rapport 1/1 par contre, un 60mm suffit largement.


En plus, dans ce cas, ça peut même être un avantage de pouvoir se rapprocher : les sous-bois, ce n'est pas toujours des jardins à la française, il peut y avoir des obstacles dès qu'on s'éloigne

[QUOTE='[MGZ]les champignons étant rétifs ce matin "à la bretonne" ( Luc), je vous fait part de ces quelques épines... [/QUOTE]

Pour l'heure ça va, j'ai donné hier : les pousss d'asperges elles-même ne piquent pas mais autour... on se fait la main avec les asperges montées qui te chatouillent un peu et ensuite on peut laisser la parole aux ronces, et à l'étude de la classification des épineux divers et variés  !


----------



## supatofa (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'espère que tous vous aurez compris, _enfin_, les règles... et le titre du sujet...
> .



je viens de capter que vous aviez crée un autre thread 




magnifique Luc G


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2006)

Un souvenir de la préparation à l'internat en médecine de ma femme : attendre qu'elle sorte de la très grande bibliothèque. une de mes photos d'architecture péférées (peut-être la seule valable en fait).






_
Canon powershhot G3 7,19 mm | f/2 - 1 sec. | sensibilité : auto _​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2006)

Deux des nombreux groupes électrogènes du site de campement d'Al-Saloum (10000 à 15000 personnes réunies pour l'éclipse totale de soleil du 29/03)


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Ptain JP je crois que tu es le premier à avoir enfin photographié les labos d'armes de destruction massive de sadam !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Avril 2006)

Après un diné...


----------



## esope (3 Avril 2006)

je continue dans mes bêbêtes...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Avril 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ptain JP je crois que tu es le premier à avoir enfin photographié les labos d'armes de destruction massive de sadam !!!



C'est rigolo, c'est justement ce que m'inspirait la photo


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Précision : F5/60micronikkor/Kodachrome64



j'aime âchement l'effet que ça donne


----------



## ikiki (3 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aime âchement l'effet que ça donne





Tout pareil


Eh ben, pour une réouverture, que de joli clichés!  
   Alèm, esope, yvos, webo, NightWalker, jpmiss, Sydney, et ceux que j'oublie...   

Fais longtemps que j'ai pô poster, mais j'ai deux rouleaux N&B qui vont être développés...
Les beaux jours reviennent,je vais pouvoir chausser mon SP500 avec le macro.
Quelle pellicule couleur?
Alèm? Luc G? Sydney?

Marki d'avance


----------



## mamyblue (3 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil
> 
> 
> Eh ben, pour une réouverture, que de joli clichés!
> ...


Et ben ikiki chui d'accord avec toi!... C'est une belle réouverture!...
Et je dis bravo à tous. Continuer comme ça vous êtes sur la bonne route!...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil
> 
> 
> Eh ben, pour une réouverture, que de joli clichés!
> ...



provia F


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

tiens, moi j'aurais dit Elite Color pour commencer. un bon négatif maintenant que l'Optima II 200 asa n'existe plus...  (oui, d'hab' je dis Superia, je sais... )

ou alors Kodak E100G  ou Velvia 100F (que je n'ai pas encore testé mais elle est chargée dans le F5 )


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2006)

Moi je ne suis pas vraiment spécialiste. Tout au plus, je peux te dire ce que j'utilise :
- en négatif : reala 100 et kodak elite color 200
- en dia, provia 100 et kodak elite chrome 100 et 200, un peu de kodak E100 G (c'est bien mais c'est encore plus cher que la provia )

(caractéristique commune, enfin, il me semble : ce sont des pellicules qui n'en rajoutent pas trop, je n'aime pas trop quand ça pète trop, pas assez naturel à mon goût. Ceci dit, vu que je scanne des vieilles photos, il y a d'autres trucs aussi, par exemple de l'Ektar 100 que j'aimais beaucoup à l'époque bien qu'elle pète assez. En tous cas, des pellicules plutôt à haute résolution, haut de gamme amateur : pas de pro mais pas de pellicules offertes avec le tirage non plus).

PS Je n'ai pas mis ou peu de dias scannées mais ça peut être assez impressionnant quand tu réussis une provia 100 question finesse.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS Je n'ai pas mis ou peu de dias scannées mais ça peut être assez impressionnant quand tu réussis une provia 100 question finesse.




ne pas photographier de jeune femme ayant quelques petits boutons sur le visage, ça a failli me coûter la vie ! :affraid:


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Continuer comme ça vous êtes sur la bonne route!...



j'espère


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2006)

Ben moi je pars dans l'autre sens. Na!






Yallah!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Avril 2006)

Ah le printemps .........


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil
> 
> 
> Eh ben, pour une réouverture, que de joli clichés!
> ...



sinon achete toi un fuji S3 pro (base de Nikon F80 ) ,il a bien baissé ,tu montes tous les objectifs Nikon dessus...et tu a un mode pour simuler les pellicules fuji ...dont la provia! 

1400 euros chez digit photo ...d'apres un pote qui l'a ,il ne crame pas du tout les hautes lumieres contrairement aux boitiers nikon ,mais son défaut ,il est lent...

le film est mort ,vive le film ...numérique!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Ah le printemps .........



oui


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je pars dans l'autre sens. Na!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé...Siwa?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> héhé...Siwa?


Oh ******! T'as l'oeil toi!!!    

En effet c'est Siwa  

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos." 

Siwa apres une tempete de sable:


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2006)

je te rappelle que je suis expert Es Egypte 

(1. t'es allé à Soloum, pas si loin que cela de siwa/ 2. ya le logo de la poste égyptienne sur la boîte aux lettres/ 3. Siwa est un des rares endroits où on trouve des panneaux temple écrit temble   -> normal, le p n'existe pas en arabe  , basbor, blease!)


----------



## doudou83 (4 Avril 2006)

Printemps quand tu nous tiens .....


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2006)

c'est un autoportrait?


----------



## ikiki (4 Avril 2006)

Qu'est-ce que vous avez tous avec votre printemps? :mouais: 




Ben quoi?  
(j'ai la faignasserie d'emmener mes pelloches à développer :rose




Sinon Sydney, moi j'aimerai bien m'offrir un boitier numérique (d'ailleurs je pense m'essayer avec un D70 d'occaz...) mais j'ai pas les tunes en ce moment 
Attendre 'core un peu...


----------



## Craquounette (4 Avril 2006)

Un petit coup de Marrakech... 






La Medersa (ancienne école coranique)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous avez tous avec votre printemps? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te revends le D70 dès que le D80 ou D90 sort ...
200 euros?
mais je sais pas si on est pres de voir débarquer le D80 ...
je compte garder le D50 comme 2d boitier...


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2006)

sympa cette photo..maintenant, faut choisir le blonde ou la brune?...pour le cadre, si tu as photoshop, c'est pas compliqué


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

J'aime la symétrie dans cette image :love:

(tiens c'est marrant mon nombre de messages est symetrique aussi : 2332  )


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est là que le bas blesse :rateau: depuis mon passage sur mac, j'ai plus photoshop  et j'ai dejà épuisé mon offre d'essai gratuit




Tu peux utiliser Gimp. 
Y a même GimpShop, avec des menu organisés comme dans Photoshop.


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Avril 2006)

Bord de Seine


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique  mais bon.... C'était l'appareil de mon papa


----------



## supatofa (5 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique  mais bon.... C'était l'appareil de mon papa



c'est une belle photo


----------



## Virpeen (5 Avril 2006)

Qui parlait de printemps ? En avril, ne te découvre pas d'un fil... !    
Photo prise ce matin, vers 11h...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bord de Seine


----------



## GroDan (5 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Qui parlait de printemps ? En avril, ne te découvre pas d'un fil... !
> Photo prise ce matin, vers 11h...



purée, arrête...y'a 15 cm ici et on en à tous ras le luc :hein: 
Je sens les vacances approché à grands pas !


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, même avec un 50, on peut parfois s'approcher : toutes les petites bêtes ne sont pas aussi farouches qu'on le croit, plus exactement pas tout le temps.  En traînant un peu dans la nature, des occasions se présentent même sans être un spécialiste ou passer des heures à l'affut. Il faut juste un peu apprendre les habitudes des bestioles et avoir un minimum de patience (et traîner dehors bien sûr )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dans la série nos amis les bêtes


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2006)

Yes !! tout est bon , la photo , les asperges sauvages et sans oublier l'omelette :love:


----------



## r0m1 (5 Avril 2006)

Coucou à tous  !! 
Chez nous le printemps s'installe de plus en plus dans ses quartiers d'été  







et petit plus, un orvet avec lequel je me suis amusé un petit moment... j'ai pas réussi à lui choper la langue, mon bridge n'est pas assez rapide, ou alors s'il y a un truc aidez moi s'il vous plait :rose: :rose:


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique  mais bon.... C'était l'appareil de mon papa



`
je mettrais ça dans le forum photo et dans le sujet "trouvaille" mais j'ai parlé au conditionnel, j'attendrais que tu le fasses toi-même !


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

quelle feignasse celui là 

the new beetle


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ]




J'avais fait des tests de recadrage  , puis au final j'ai laissé comme ça...


----------



## Virpeen (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> the new beetle


Maginfique yvos !  :love:

Encore un essai avec fond blanc... Une pile retrouvée dans le carton du flash d'un Kodak© Brownie (pour ceux qui connaissent) :


----------



## Craquounette (5 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.



Superbe "bête à bon dieu"


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelle feignasse celui là
> 
> the new beetle



superbe photo, le flou est superbe !
allez ,un petit coup de tampon en haut a gauche ,pour virer la petouille et 10/10 !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'avais fait des tests de recadrage  , puis au final j'ai laissé comme ça...



il aurait peut etre fallu  plus de pavé ,à droite ?

l'idée est très interessante en tout cas ...

ah mais non ,il y a les pavés et un parapet ,c'est çà ?
tu étais en hauteur ?


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il aurait peut etre fallu  plus de pavé ,à droite ?
> 
> l'idée est très interessante en tout cas ...
> 
> ...









Virpeen, JP, Yvos  :


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

disons que j'habite à 100m de là où t'as pris ta photo


----------



## Virpeen (5 Avril 2006)

Allez, une petite dernière (c'est fou ce qu'un mercredi de prof peut être prolifique  )...
Voici l'appareil dont le flash va avec la pile : un Kodak© Brownie...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> disons que j'habite à 100m de là où t'as pris ta photo




j'arrive !! 

c'est desert ici ,hmm?
tout le monde est sur bootmachin ...


----------



## ikiki (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive !!
> 
> c'est desert ici ,hmm?
> tout le monde est sur bootmachin ...



Nananan j'arrive, je reviens de Ice Age 2... MDR   

Bon, superbe photo m'dame et m'sieurs 
J'aime beaucoup ta N&B Virpeen :love: c'est du numérique (voui), et tu l'a retouchée ou pas?

Yvos j'aime beaucoup aussi, et moi je te met 10/10 direct, pas besoin de toshop 


Hum sinon c'est quoi bootmachin?


----------



## Virpeen (5 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> c'est du numérique (voui), et tu l'a retouchée ou pas?


Ben retouchée pour la passer en noir et blanc... Ahhh si j'avais un 20D...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Très sympa tes photos Virpeen.   J'aime beaucoup la première. 

Quand au 20D...   Je te prête le mien, celui de Paul est occupé ce soir.


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> the new beetle



Tiens, voilà sa cousine


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

c'était un piège pour que tu postes une photo, en fait


----------



## GroDan (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelle feignasse celui là
> 
> the new beetle



Tu devrais nettoyer ton capteur avant de traiter tous le monde de feignasse, Yvos      

A part les taches, c'es superbe...la chromie est trés réussi (chromie, ça ch... plus à l'oreille que couleur, trouvez pas)


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

Yves est vraiment le meilleur picard connu sur terre !   

il ya 15 jours dans le Morbihan


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

wala vos cousineSuisses ! 









c'est sûre elles sont moins réussies que les vôtres yvos et Luc G  :love:

mais j'les aime bien quand même.  faites en mode macro avec le canon Ixus V l'été passé.

p.s. j'ai aussi des libellules, mais elles se sont envolées...


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2006)

Bon, alors ça, je doute qu'on trouve en Suisse  La photo est un peu plate mais la bestiole est intéressante et plutôt rare en France : on en trouve plutôt en Espagne, mais il y a au moins un site dans les Pyrénées-Orientales.
La bestiole est énorme pour un insecte : 6 cm de long pour celle-là
Je laisse aux entomologistes des forums le soin de dire ce que c'est (s'ils donnent leur langue au chat, je vous le dirai, promis ! )

PS Je précise que c'est bien moi qui ai fait la photo (pour pas me faire engueuler par les petits hommes verts , mais je ne l'ai pas dans mes galeries, c'est mon gamin, féru d'insectes qui l'a mise sur son site (en version un peu petite et avec un copyright que je ne sais même pas ce que c'est, il a réduit un peu sauvagement, je crois )

Sinon, il faudra que je me décide à photographier les phasmes qu'il élève à la maison


----------



## toto (6 Avril 2006)

Montée au Col des Chamois samedi dernier; soleil pâle au début, tempête de neige à l'arrivée!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2006)

chouette ce côté inquiétant et mystérieux...ça va bien avec le lieu, et ça change des cartes postales 

y'avait pas moyen de décentrer un poil?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Y' a toujours moyen mais là j'ai fait expres d'autant que la petite pyramide de Mykerinos permet de créer l'asymétrie


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y' a toujours moyen mais là j'ai fait expres d'autant que la petite pyramide de Mykerinos permet de créer l'asymétrie



  je trouve cette photo très réussie.  
Elle me replonge dans mon époque "fan de pharaon" par le mystère qu'elle dégage. 
Bref, elle parle, beaucoup.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Avril 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai croisé une pyramide dernièrement...  







_Je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà postée... Si c'est le cas désolée...

Edit : petit oubli : Merci à WebO pour la retouche _


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2006)

mon époque (fin des années 90 ) reflets dans l'eau :
argentique ,nikon F70 : scanné à l'époque...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




beau contre jour ,!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mon époque (fin des années 90 ) reflets dans l'eau :


Moi aussi j'aime bien les reflets dans l'eau:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

Ah la version 3.0 !!! c'est pour ça que j'avais plus de nouvelles... bon allez préparation de post...


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2006)

Ah ! les pyramides, jp, t'es un rien pénible ! 

Bon, comme je n'ai jamais mis les pieds en Egypte, je n'ai que quelques traces du Gizeh lozérien : les Bondons 





(la symétrie se justifie moins ici, hélas, que chez jp  mais j'ai que celle-là sous la main pour faire plateau monumental )





Vous noterez le côté nettement plus "féminin" des "monuments" lozériens, et, en plus fait sans fatigue, juste avec du temps et de l'eau.


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

Luc, la prochaine fois que je descends, tu me consacres quelques jours d'émerveillement pour ton pays ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

La Lozère c'est beau et en plus on risque pas la tourista


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La Lozère c'est beau et en plus on risque pas la tourista




Allez, dis-nous en plus, commence ton autobiographie qu'on rigole


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

RAS: je ne bois jamais d'eau que ce soit en Lozère ou en Egypte.
Mais je disais ça pour les éventuels aquaphiles qui passeraient par ici.


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> RAS: je ne bois jamais d'eau que ce soit en Lozère ou en Egypte.
> Mais je disais ça pour les éventuels aquaphiles qui passeraient par ici.



T'as tort, c'est bon aussi l'eaui 
Je me rappelle en avoir bu qui avait une drôle de touche  mais c'était en Mauritanie et ça ne m'a pas rendu malade : c'est à la ville que ça craignait plus : plein de gens faisaient très attention quand ils partaient en brousse, ce qui ne facilite pas forcément les rapports avec les gens ; et se chopaient des trucs à Nouakchott où ils ne faisaient pas gaffe  Moi je faisais l'inverse : chez moi, j'étais méfiant, dans le désert, à la fortune du pot  


Ceci dit, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié les chameaux, en voilà un sur le Méjean


----------



## GroDan (7 Avril 2006)

J'avais envie de prendre un peu le contre-pied de toutes ces belles images de nature...et opposer le coté obscur...celui d'un geste quotidien.

Et puis je sors toujours traumatisé de ce genre d'endroit.Y'à pas de raison de ne pas vous en faire profiter  

C'est peut-être l'ocaz d'ouvrir un nouveau fil : poster vos images les plus horrible.








-






_Je peux vous l'envoyer en fond d'écran :love:_​


----------



## richard-deux (7 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mon époque (fin des années 90 ) reflets dans l'eau :
> argentique ,nikon F70 : scanné à l'époque...



Superbe. :love:


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> _Je peux vous l'envoyer en fond d'écran :love:_



Ça ira pour cete fois, je reste avec mon fond bleuâtre bêtement uni 

Ceci dit, j'aime bien et avec les superbes reflets de Sidney, on a du yin et du yang


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Avril 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Superbe. :love:




allez je vous dis ou sont pris ces reflets:
dans le lac Siljan ,a Mora en Dalécarlie ,SWEDEN ,été 1999 !


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai failli la louper celle là :rose:  et bein chapeau, parce que voilà, j'adore vraiment 

_les souvenirs, tout ça..; _


----------



## esope (7 Avril 2006)

deux petites photos qui ne sont pas récentes mais que j'aime, je les trouve très calme, très "zen"...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai failli la louper celle là :rose:  et bein chapeau, parce que voilà, j'adore vraiment
> 
> _les souvenirs, tout ça..; _


 C'est encore a Siwa 
Les gamins etaient morts de rire quand je leur ai montré la photo au dos de mon E-300 
D'ailleurs c'est un truc qui marche bien ça; J'ai re fait le coup a un vieux bonhomme dans les souks d'Alexandrie. Le papy etait écroulé de rire en se voyant  :love: Je posterais la photo demain


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



 :love: Pur plaisir à regarder. Beauté. 

Réactions très joyeuses ici aussi, lorsqu'ils regardent leur portrait à quelques secondes d'intervalle, entre le "click" et la visualisation, avec un étonnement qui vaut bien un petit bonheur. Surtout pour les enfants   Ce sont de véritables cris de joie et de ralliement en petites troupes.


----------



## richard-deux (8 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allez je vous dis ou sont pris ces reflets:
> dans le lac Siljan ,a Mora en Dalécarlie ,SWEDEN ,été 1999 !



Merci pour l'info.  

Je dois me rendre cet été dans le centre et le nord de la Suède.
Je ne connais que le sud et Stockholm.

I love Sweden. :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2006)

Je continue dans mes portraits de soirée. 
Les photos après minuit sont censurées. 
J'adore une de mes collègues qui déteste les photos car:
"Paul, arrêtes, je ne suis pas du tout photogénique.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2006)

c'est vrai que sur les 2 dernières elle l'est pas très photogénique    :love:


----------



## NightWalker (8 Avril 2006)

Même Bruel était là... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2006)

Paul  :love: 

Le papy des souks d'Alexandrie:


----------



## NightWalker (8 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Paul  :love:
> 
> Le papy des souks d'Alexandrie:





			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## alan.a (8 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos après minuit sont censurées.


Il vaut mieux parce qu'on se demande vraiment où se trouve la demoiselle aux ongles longs .. :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux parce qu'on se demande vraiment où se trouve la demoiselle aux ongles longs .. :rose:


héhé, c'est le problème des 50 mm, c'est trop cadré.


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Avril 2006)

Alan, tu tournes toujours autour du même sujet... c'est très curieux  









Bon week-end à tous !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2006)

On distingue une petite éruption solaire entre 9 heures et 10 heures (petite tache rose de qqs pixels)


----------



## Virpeen (8 Avril 2006)

Oh zut...  :rose: 
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss."


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On distingue une petite éruption solaire entre 9 heures et 10 heures (petite tache rose de qqs pixels)



C'est vrai que c'est frustrant de ne pas pouvoir en donner!!!! (PR).

Sinon, Jpmiss, j'étais à Accra, pour le début de l'éclipse. Assez impressionnant (et épeurant) de voir tout le monde dehors, le yeux tournés vers le ciel. L'énervement était réellement palpable. 

J'ai beaucoup apprécié ta première photo, celle de biais.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Jpmiss, j'étais à Accra, pour le début de l'éclipse. Assez impressionnant (et épeurant) de voir tout le monde dehors, le yeux tournés vers le ciel. L'énervement était réellement palpable.
> 
> J'ai beaucoup apprécié ta première photo, celle de biais.



Merci 

En voici une autre:






C'est vrai que c'est très impressionnant. On comprend facilement que nos ancêtres aient pu être effrayés par ce phénomène.
Et pas seulement la phase totale d'ailleurs. Dans les minutes qui précèdent, non seulement la température chute de façon impressionnante mais en plus la lumière devient très bizarre. Rien a voir avec un crépuscule. Tout prend un aspect froid, terne et métallique. On a vraiment l'impression que la fin du monde est proche. C'est du au fait qu'à ce moment, la lumière provient majoritairement de la  couronne solaire et que son spectre est tres différent de la lumière habituelle du soleil.

Par exemple:

Quelques minutes avant la totalité:






Et quelques minutes après:






A titre d'exemple voici les vraies couleurs (photo prise environ 2 heures avant la totalité (c'est a dire vers 10 h 40):


----------



## nico/ (9 Avril 2006)

le printempsa agité, à la sorbonne et ailleurs :











d'autres sur le blog, d'autres à suivre.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2006)

Super la pancarte sur la barrière  

Bon pour changer de l'Egypte, des fleurs jaunes:


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

chouettes photos d'éclipse et d'Egypte, jp 

j'ai traqué une petite bestiole ce week end...ça galope!


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour changer de l'Egypte, des fleurs jaunes:



Allons-y pour des jaunes 

Ça c'est prochainement en Lozère





Ça, c'est bien plus tard dans les Pyrénées


----------



## doudou83 (10 Avril 2006)

A l'entrée de certain resto , c'est clair ........:love:








,


----------



## r0m1 (10 Avril 2006)

coucou à tous !! 

ce week end j'ai fait ma premiere abeille !!! :love: 






bon j'ai eu de la chance, elle était bien malade, donc elle ne bougeait pas trop


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ce week end j'ai fait ma premiere abeille !!! :love


Elle est jolie mais un peu petite 

Luc: ici y a aussi des fleurs roses:


----------



## nico/ (10 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> A l'entrée de certain resto , c'est clair ........:love:








j'ai la même


----------



## GroDan (10 Avril 2006)

Doudou et Nico...ce hasard me réjouis ! Un sujet, 2 points de vue, c'est vraiment étonnant...


----------



## doudou83 (10 Avril 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la même



Le temps des cerises à la butte aux cailles ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Luc: ici y a aussi des fleurs roses:



Absolument !


----------



## nico/ (10 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Le temps des cerises à la butte aux cailles ?



un dimanche de brocante il y a bientôt deux ans. j'ai cassé hier la tasse que j'y avais achetée, et avant hier, j'ai acheté un téléphone portable, comme quoi, avec le temps...


----------



## nico/ (10 Avril 2006)




----------



## jahrom (10 Avril 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la même



P'tain y en a qu'ont carrément laissé leur veste !!


----------



## doudou83 (10 Avril 2006)

Et moi aussi j'ai des photos de fleurs !!!!:love: Mais je triche une bricole , c'était juillet 05


----------



## doudou83 (10 Avril 2006)

En regardant les autres photos , bon elles sont moins belles .....!!


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi aussi j'ai des photos de fleurs !!!!:love: Mais je triche une bricole , c'était juillet 05


Les miennes n'ont pas été prises hier non plus, faut pas croire !


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

vous êtes disqualifiés!


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes disqualifiés!


De toutes façons, j'ai jamais été très qualifié, alors


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes disqualifiés!



Yvos, calife à la place du calife !


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Avril 2006)

C'est bientot Paques,on dirait, enfin....:rose:  ca ressemble a quoi deja des Paquerettes ?


----------



## esope (10 Avril 2006)

Ma première lune...:rateau:  




...et je dois dire que j'en suis plutôt fier :rose: vu qu'elle a été prise avec le vieux téléobjectif tamron 250-500 de mon papa qui est en monture FD et que moi j'ai un 350D  , j'vous laisse imaginer la bidouille ...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

une bague acheté sur ebay ?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Avril 2006)

Esope, très belle lune ! :rateau:  :mouais:   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à esope.


----------



## esope (10 Avril 2006)

> une bague acheté sur ebay ?



non l'objo sur pied, le boitier entre mes petites mains et en essayant de garder le boitier le plus collé possible à l'objo...   



> Esope, très belle lune !





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à esope



je vous remercie


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est bientot Paques,on dirait, enfin....:rose:  ca ressemble a quoi deja des Paquerettes ?


A des marguerites en plus petit


----------



## imimi (11 Avril 2006)

Arrrrrggghhhhh !!!
Y'en a vraiment marre de ce vBull qui veut rien savoir !


J'm'en vais te me le... Yaaaaaahhhh !!! Banzaï !


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

_... aheum... ça va, jolie mam'zelle ? _


----------



## imimi (11 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _... aheum... ça va, jolie mam'zelle ? _



Heu c'est moi la mam'zelle jolie ? :mouais:
Vi vi ça va, mais vBull il fait rien que m'embêter  :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

tiens imimi, je te dédie cette petite coccinnelle que j'ai sauvé de la noyade et photographié en hommage à Luc et Yvos...


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

Ceci dit, le Morbihan vous salue bien ! 











elles vous plaisent mes pyramides ?


----------



## imimi (11 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens imimi, je te dédie cette petite coccinnelle que j'ai sauvé de la noyade et photographié en hommage à Luc et Yvos...


Elle a l'air salement amochée ta cox... 
Mais j'aime bien la photo 






_Tiens, comme de par hasard, toi j'peux te bouler !?_


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

en passant


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ça se défense



ba ouais, vu que je trainasse tous les jours là..


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2006)

je continue dans ma période bucolique:


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

j'étais plus Ronsard (même si ce n'est aps un rosier oui... )


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Avril 2006)

Très jolies photos Alem


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'étais plus Ronsard (même si ce n'est aps un rosier oui... )



Très ... "organique".. cette fleur tu ne trouve pas?


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je continue dans ma période bucolique:


Moi aussi  Enfin, le bucolique n'empêche pas la gourmandise : c'est au pays des asperges sauvages


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

entre les roses à Alem et les asperges de Luc G, cette discussion vire à la pornographie... 
Faut dire que je la trouve trés "organique" aussi cette rose !

Alors comme on fais dans l'allégorique : 




Image garanti sans trucage...


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que je la trouve trés "organique" aussi cette rose !



Bon, jpmiss, c'est de la déformation professionnelle. Mais toi, qu'as-tu à dire pour ta défense ?    

Et puis, alèm a dit que ce n'était pas une rose, d'abord.

Sinon, j'aime bien le passe-muraille. Tu nous fait la vouivre, après ?


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Avril 2006)

Salut   





Discret mais bon...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Avril 2006)

Wahou ! Surréaliste ! J'adore ! :love: :love:


----------



## bill 38 (12 Avril 2006)

/Users/olivierbertholdy/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2006/Rouleau 5/KIF_0095_2.JPG


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

bill 38 a dit:
			
		

> /Users/olivierbertholdy/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2006/Rouleau 5/KIF_0095_2.JPG


il faut que tu mettes ta photo sur internet d'abord, grâve à imageshack par exemple


----------



## bill 38 (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

un ptit merci à maiwen non ?


----------



## bill 38 (12 Avril 2006)

oui pardon (mais heu j'étais au tel)
merci bcp bcp j'ai encore appris qq chose aujourd'hui


----------



## nico/ (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## bill 38 (12 Avril 2006)

une autre petite


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

derien bill  

j'aime bien ton papillon ... bien qu'il soit très poilu quand même


----------



## Virpeen (12 Avril 2006)

Tiens ? Un papillon attire un autre papillon, dirait-on ? :love:


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

C'est Nico avec les banderoles, qui m'a fait pênser à une serie faites en 2003 lors de la manif des intermittents à Chalon sur Saone...
En voilà un petit extrait :















Noter le comique en bas à gauche avec sa pancarte qui cause de Disneyland ​


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

excellent. une préférence pour la 2


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

elles sont superbes ces photos GroDan


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

Merci Yvos, merci Maiwen, et comme j'ai passé un aprés-midi de M....E, trop de lapins et de bagnoles partout...je vous balance pour me détentre,une serie sur laquelle je bosse depuis 2 ans, je la dédicace à Foguenne...il s'agit de portrait d'habitants de la communauté d'agglo où je vis, j'ai réalisé plus de 400 portraits de personnes de tt age et devrait faire une expo sous forme de forêt de portraits dans les jardins ouvriers de plusieurs villes...voici qq exemples :
Si je la dédicace à Paul, c'est parce que le principe de travail est identique, artistiquement, ce sont des portraits:rateau: , techniquement la map est faite sur l'oeil gauche à plein ouverture 2.8.


----------



## Galatée (12 Avril 2006)

Magnifiques, ces photos, GroDan...
Les gens sont beaux :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Ce sont des portraits très naturels, ça éclaire les visages, c'est super chouette.
  

Ma préférence va à la première photo, celle du petit vieux :love:  :love: 
Et dans la série intermittents, celle avec les pancartes est vraiment 


Par contre...



			
				Vbuldemesdeux a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai une préférence pour ta 3eme photo de la série portraits 

Quand a moi


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> excellent. une préférence pour la 2


 
et MOI la 3


----------



## leza007 (12 Avril 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

>


ce que j'adore sur cette photo c'est bien le gars à gauche en arrière plan, qui donne une portée surréaliste à la photo.
en fait ce n'est pas pour rire, mais il est habillé de telle sorte qu'on pourrait croire que c'est une manif de mai 68, le noir et blanc aidant ... s'il n'y avait le "vivre ensemble" (ou pas ) pour nous rappeller que c'était bien un problème d'époque ... 
la photo est comme ça


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2006)

GroDan , ta galerie de portraits est 

1er essai avec mon new appareil ....


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

un peut trop fouilli, non?


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2006)

Ba nan..... moi j' aime bien


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Ba nan..... moi j' aime bien




faut pas le prendre mal, c'est juste une remarque comme ça 

si j'ai dit fouilli, c'est parce que je trouve qu'on distingue pas les différents éléments de ta photo et que ça nuit à sa lecture


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2006)

sinon , j'ai ça en stock dans le style fouillis :love:


----------



## ikiki (12 Avril 2006)

Un petit passage du grand poilu - qui se fait rare en ce moment - pour dire "vache, encore de sacrément jolies photos sur ces dernières pages"
Marki beaucoup à toutes et tous 

Heum sinon promis mes pelloches développées-numérisées-tralala je les récup demain... :rose:
Alors pitèt je posterai un ou deux clichés, en fonction... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Très ... "organique".. cette fleur tu ne trouve pas?




ah oui ? tu trouves ?


----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2006)

Je suis parti faire des mes premières photos de nuit et elles sont toutes floues !!!!  (j'étais a 15 s de vitesse d'obturation et 10 pour la focale, mais il y'avait du vent... résultat, tout nul  )

Donc je me suis vengé sur mon lavabo   j'en ai mis plein partout, vive le nettoyage !!


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

Une petite derniére pour vous remerciez de m'avoir coup de boulé et remonter le moral aujourd'hui...l'en faut peu  



Madrid, sur le parvis du musée de la reine Sofia, un rassemblement "no a la guerra", un peu à l'écart, ce pére et sa fille, j'ai attendu longtemps cet instant, il n'y  a eu qu'une photo . Et la sensation qui va avec.:love:


----------



## HmJ (13 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

>



Pas mal. T'etais a quelle vitesse pour tes gouttes ?


----------



## supatofa (13 Avril 2006)

bravo GroDan, nico/, rOm1 et Picouto

très beau boulot


----------



## r0m1 (13 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal. T'etais a quelle vitesse pour tes gouttes ?



j'étais au 1/2000, avec la focale à 6,3, et il faut utiliser un flash (moi j'ai un bridge minolta, et j'ai récupéré le flash de l'argentique, le "program 3500 xi) pour avoir la lumière suffisante... après c'est beaucoup d'essais et de tentatives .
 Le cratère a été réalisé avec une pièce de 20 cents, sinon, la goutte c'est juste en faisant tomber du bout des doigts


----------



## leza007 (13 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derien bill
> 
> j'aime bien ton papillon ... bien qu'il soit très poilu quand même


papillon poilu ... papillon quand même !!!


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Une petite derniére pour vous remerciez de m'avoir coup de boulé et remonter le moral aujourd'hui...l'en faut peu
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid, sur le parvis du musée de la reine Sofia, un rassemblement "no a la guerra", un peu à l'écart, ce pére et sa fille, j'ai attendu longtemps cet instant, il n'y  a eu qu'une photo . Et la sensation qui va avec.:love:




une scène pleine de vie! 
ça a vraiment de la gueule


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une scène pleine de vie!
> ça a vraiment de la gueule


 
J'imagine la photo si la réception avait été ratée...

D'ailleurs on sais pas..


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine la photo si la réception avait été ratée...
> 
> D'ailleurs on sais pas..



d'ailleurs, on n'est pas si sûrs du sens du mouvement :afraid:


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2006)

vrai qu'elle est 'poustouflante cette photo 

jpmiss et Yvos     :love:


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2006)

Mort de rire, merci !
Z'etes bêtes


----------



## NightWalker (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une scène pleine de vie!
> ça a vraiment de la gueule



Oui exactement... d'ailleurs la composition me fait rappeler à certains tableaux trompe oeil... c'est l'impression que j'ai entre le premier plan et le plan derrière... suréaliste...

Très beau tableau GroDan


----------



## SirDeck (13 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'étais au 1/2000, avec la focale à 6,3, et il faut utiliser un flash (moi j'ai un bridge minolta, et j'ai récupéré le flash de l'argentique, le "program 3500 xi) pour avoir la lumière suffisante... après c'est beaucoup d'essais et de tentatives .
> Le cratère a été réalisé avec une pièce de 20 cents, sinon, la goutte c'est juste en faisant tomber du bout des doigts



Il a une synchro au flash au 1/2000 ton apn ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

moi au 1/250ème mais je m'en sers pas...





_cliquez sur l'image_


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Avril 2006)

PS : je ne peux plus jouer aux quilles avec vbulletin.


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

même procédé !


----------



## ikiki (13 Avril 2006)

ayé, mes derniers rouleaux ont été développés 
voici un échantillon (Sydney? Sydneyyyy?! SyyyyyyydneyyyyYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!)











​


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2006)

hanlala  :love: ça doit être vraiment très intéressant (hihi) d'avoir un modèle comme ça


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

dommage que son &#339;il soit flou, sidney eut encore été tout fou !


----------



## ikiki (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dommage que son il soit flou, sidney eut encore été tout fou !



Vouais, chtite erreur de mise au point là, mais c'est à quelques mm près, alors ... :rose: 


La suite :


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

j'aime beaucoup la première et la patience du modèle !!   (j'ai les mêmes problèmes hein )

edith : tu devrais peut-être légérement recadrer la première afin de remonter le visage dans le cadre.

edith 2 : je sais aussi pourquoi j'aime bien la première, madame a un joli cou et la mèche sur les yeux, ça marche toujours.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Ah les femmes  :rose:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

SMG : _tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin Maurice !_


----------



## ikiki (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... (j'ai les mêmes problèmes hein )



Mouahah! :rateau: 
Et ouais, mais j'ai déjà la chance de pouvoir maintenant enfin lui tirer le portrait   :love:
ça a pris du temps :love:

(les :love: sont de rigueurs là... :afraid: )



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> edith : tu devrais peut-être légérement recadrer la première afin de remonter le visage dans le cadre.



Dac qu'elle mérite un recadrage sur le haut et un poil à gauche mais j'ai la flemme là...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dommage que son il soit flou, sidney eut encore été tout fou !



argggg ;imimi !!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi au 1/250ème mais je m'en sers pas...



quels propos étranges ....


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> quels propos étranges ....



c'est pas moi qui passe un CAP photo après tout !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore a Siwa
> Les gamins etaient morts de rire quand je leur ai montré la photo au dos de mon E-300



Pour une fois je vais faire une entorse a la règle mais il me semble que cette photo le mérite bien:






Car bien entendu ce n'est pas moi qui ait pris cette photo puisque je suis dessus.


----------



## GroDan (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> même procédé !



Purée j'adore l'aberration de l'optique...c'est un semflex ?  ! J'aime bien la magie de ces boitiers et du 6x6...encore !

Pour ne pas poster sans montrer du 6x6 aussi :
vivement le soleil .... tour de France sommet du ballon d'Alsace, en attendant la caravane publicitaire (pardon Além)!
4 images au mamiya 6, trix, filtre rouge...pour les nuages...















[/CENTER]

Edit:je comprendrais jamais rien au code htlm ml lmlh t enfin je sais plus je retourne à mon D76.


----------



## GroDan (14 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois je vais faire une entorse a la règle mais il me semble que cette photo le mérite bien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On pourrait faire un fil autour des photographes photographier ?:hein: 
J'en ai plein....:love:


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Purée j'adore l'aberration de l'optique...c'est un semflex ?  ! J'aime bien la magie de ces boitiers et du 6x6...encore !
> 
> Pour ne pas poster sans montrer du 6x6 aussi :
> vivement le soleil .... tour de France sommet du ballon d'Alsace, en attendant la caravane publicitaire (pardon Além)!
> 4 images au mamiya 6, trix, filtre rouge...pour les nuages...




d'ailleurs, je sens que si mon ancien proprio veut bien me reverser mon ancienne caution, je vais peut-être investir après moults discussions avec Jeanba dans un SL-66 qui si il est en bon état devrait répondre à pas mal de mes attentes actuelles : macro, bascule et 6x6 !! 

sinon, oui, c'est un Sem Standard de 1963 et la distorsion est dantesque à pleine ouverture !


----------



## Lio70 (14 Avril 2006)

The Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, New York City, septembre 2005, avec un modeste Ixus 40.


----------



## Moumoune (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2006)

La nouvelle bibliothèque d'Alexandrie:






moumoune: tres jolie


----------



## mamyblue (14 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> The Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, New York City, septembre 2005, avec un modeste Ixus 40.


Excellent ! J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être avec eux. Bravo !...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2006)

Tiens j'ai de la vue aujourd'hui.




La prochaine fois, ma voisine sur son balcon.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai de la vue aujourd'hui.
> 
> ​
> La prochaine fois, ma voisine sur son balcon.


 
vivement la prochaine fois


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai de la vue aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> La prochaine fois, ma voisine sur son balcon.



si T voisin d'imimi et ikiki ,cooool! 

cela dit ,une montagne comme çà sous le soleil ,j'adore!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> ayé, mes derniers rouleaux ont été développés
> voici un échantillon (Sydney? Sydneyyyy?! SyyyyyyydneyyyyYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!)
> 
> 
> ...



yes !on attends les photos de charme maintenant!


----------



## Moumoune (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (14 Avril 2006)

Un vrai régal............pour ce soir !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ​




ahhh la montagne que c'est beau!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ​




excellent çà ,une image qui m'a parlé tout de suite !
bravo!


----------



## ikiki (14 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> yes !on attends les photos de charme maintenant!




Pas de charme mais du charme... 

Voici les deux dernières et en N&B et sur mon sujet favori pour un moment 









Et oui, j'ai chargé les Elite Color.
Jamais fait de couleur sur mon SP500, alors je vais m'y essayer avec mon objo macro...


----------



## ikiki (14 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> excellent çà ,une image qui m'a parlé tout de suite !
> bravo!



ouais, c'est sympa ça


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

marrant, on se croirait dans les coulisses d'un cirque ou d'un spectacle de danse.


----------



## ikiki (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> marrant, on se croirait dans les coulisses d'un cirque ou d'un spectacle de danse.



Ouais c'est un peu ça... pèstacle de clown, tout à fait  









Aïe heu!!!!!!​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> dit dit !! tu le prêtes ton sujet ikiki ?



naooon ,moi d'abbord ,prems ,moi!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## imimi (14 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> dit dit !! tu le prêtes ton sujet ikiki





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> naooon ,moi d'abbord ,prems ,moi!!!!





J'veux pas vous décevoir les gars mais c'est lui qu'vous aurez comme modèle et pi c'est tout


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas vous décevoir les gars mais c'est lui qu'vous aurez comme modèle et pi c'est tout



tes photos on une dominante magenta ,sur mon écran ,c'est normal?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2006)

J'aime beaucoup toutes les images de cette page!

Je continue le nez dans les fleurs:


----------



## ikiki (14 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup toutes les images de cette page!



Ben moi j'aime beaucoup la tienne! 
C'est quoi déjà ton appareil? 


edit : z'avez comme Sydney une dominante magenta sur mes photos vous aussi


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dur dur de prendre une photo dans les Alpes sans un avion dans le champ
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


hey ... yihiyiya youhouhou hou hey yiyey ...
(enfin j'essaie juste de reproduire la bande son de la pub Air FR....:rose: pas très réussi mais bon... ) 
il reste plus qu'une demoiselle pour poser délicatement son cou au dessus d'un des pics... et je recommande la jolie modèle d'Ikiki


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'aime beaucoup la tienne!
> C'est quoi déjà ton appareil?


Merci.
C'est un Olympus E-300




			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> edit : z'avez comme Sydney une dominante magenta sur mes photos vous aussi



Oui, je pensais que c'était voulu.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> edit : z'avez comme Sydney une dominante magenta sur mes photos vous aussi




oui. t'es en RVB sur tes scans ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui. t'es en RVB sur tes scans ?



sRVB non ,pour le web?
je dis çà mais je prends pas la peine de le faire non plus ,vu que je bosse en Adobe 98...


----------



## ikiki (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui. t'es en RVB sur tes scans ?



Ya bien une dominante mais plutot marron chez moi, que j'aime beaucoup d'ailleur.
Le scan a été fait par le labo (Neg.+),  le profil indique bien RGB... 
Ou alors ça vient d'iphoto, j'importe direct les photos avec.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ya bien une dominante mais plutot marron chez moi, que j'aime beaucoup d'ailleur.
> Le scan a été fait par le labo (Neg.+),  le profil indique bien RGB...
> Ou alors ça vient d'iphoto, j'importe direct les photos avec.


dans ce cas passe la en sRVB pour voir ,c'est le profil pour le web normalement ...

essaye ,je te dirai si C bon


----------



## esope (15 Avril 2006)

une petite mise en scène...




















​
et bravo à tous pour les photos


----------



## lezard38 (15 Avril 2006)

De bien belles photos par ici . Bon moi je débute, une petite de mon chat.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Avril 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> une petite mise en scène...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien sympa tes playmobiles!


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien sympa tes playmobiles!




Oui, excellent !
Mais je me pose une question, ils n'ont pas fondu sur la dernière ?


----------



## Moumoune (15 Avril 2006)




----------



## lezard38 (15 Avril 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> http://homepage.mac.com/arnaudbrion/_MG_0370.jpg


Il est bizarre ton chat .


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Avril 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> une petite mise en scène...
> 
> et bravo à tous pour les photos




Tu me rappelles une petite série :


----------



## esope (15 Avril 2006)

> Oui, excellent !
> Mais je me pose une question, ils n'ont pas fondu sur la dernière ?



non car le feu n'était pas jute à coté , mais comme j'ai pris la photo au 70-300 ça écrase un peu les plans du coup ça donne bien l'illusion:rateau:  , puis de toute façon les brindilles étaient humides et le feu n'a duré que quelques secondes  ...

en voici une que je n'avais sélectionnée mais qui mériterait d'y être...


----------



## esope (15 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rappelles une petite série :



 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dendrimere.



 :hein:   fais ***** ce vBulletin de *****!!


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Excellentissime et MDR et LOL et tout ça!!!       

esope super aussi et j'aime bien celle que tu as ajouté elle est tres "dynamique"


----------



## Nanoux (15 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dur dur de prendre une photo dans les Alpes sans un avion dans le champ
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



Pour illustrer ta photo, j'écoute "Flying to Frisco" de Flying Pop's", c'est bon... Tu connais ?


----------



## esope (15 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



c'est trop inzuste... (à lire avec l'accent de calimero  )

  super, bravo


----------



## GroDan (15 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup toutes les images de cette page!
> 
> Je continue le nez dans les fleurs:


Ces points de vues sont vraiment top !


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2006)

une petite photo pour vous faire patienter, j'en ai quelques une qui arrive


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo pour vous faire patienter, j'en ai quelques une qui arrive




Tu devrai la mettre en Sépia ou en noir et blanc


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrai la mettre en Sépia ou en noir et blanc



c'est prévu, j'avais un reflex argentique chargé avec du ilford


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est prévu, j'avais un reflex argentique chargé avec du ilford



Tu peux aussi faire du traitement croisé


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi faire du traitement croisé



nan  je veux du vrai noir et blanc argentique 

et la suite des photos


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2006)

Jolies Mackie 
J'aime particulièrement tes cordages


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jolies Mackie
> J'aime particulièrement tes cordages



c'est spécial dédicase a supermoquette, c'est fait en chanvre


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2006)

Les chocolats de Pâques pour ma nièce :


----------



## mamyblue (15 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Les chocolats de Pâques pour ma nièce :


Joli Macmarco! Et comme c'est gentil d'apporter des chocolats 
pour ta petite nièce, elle a beaucoup de chance d'avoir un oncle commme toi  
Je te souhaite une trés belle journée pour demain avec ta famille    

Et je profite pour souhaiter  un très beau dimanche de Pâques à vous tous du 
Forums MacG  

(Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.) 
On peut jamais donner des points à Macmarco...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

Magnifique c'est où ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique c'est où ?



oui, quand on voyage ya de quoi faire !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique c'est où ?



A Alexandrie


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

D'autres photos aussi magnifiques ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> D'autres photos aussi magnifiques ?



google images,:"mosquée alexandrie" !

et....comme d'hab !

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jolies Mackie
> J'aime particulièrement tes cordages




ah oui, je découvre les joies du raw :love:


----------



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jolies Mackie
> J'aime particulièrement tes cordages


Entièrement d'accord. J'aime aussi celle d'Alexandrie par jpmiss.

Dites, vous travaillez toujours en argentique ou les progrès du numérique permettent-ils aujourd'hui d'obtenir une telle qualité?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord. J'aime aussi celle d'Alexandrie par jpmiss.
> 
> Dites, vous travaillez toujours en argentique ou les progrès du numérique permettent-ils aujourd'hui d'obtenir une telle qualité?



je suis parti en vacance avec un nikon F3HP, je dois faire tiré mes films noir et blanc


----------



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2006)

En me balladant sur les quais de la Meuse à Liège (janvier 2006)...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord. J'aime aussi celle d'Alexandrie par jpmiss.
> 
> Dites, vous travaillez toujours en argentique ou les progrès du numérique permettent-ils aujourd'hui d'obtenir une telle qualité?



on peut toujours travailler en argentique ,si on a un bon scanner de film genre nikon ,apres c'est top ! 
mais bon c'est plus de boulot ...
ya le scan en plus ,et c'est assez lourd...
par contre ,reflex argentique +scan  ou reflex numérique ,ya tjrs le boulot toshop derriere...


----------



## r0m1 (16 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En me balladant sur les quais de la Meuse à Liège (janvier 2006)...



peut on m'expliquer l'image.... :rose: :rose: ... c'est une sculpture ou un inconscient???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> peut on m'expliquer l'image.... :rose: :rose: ... c'est une sculpture ou un inconscient???



c'est un belge...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est un belge...



MDR!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> D'autres photos aussi magnifiques ?



clique sur le lien dans ma signature 



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, vous travaillez toujours en argentique ou les progrès du numérique permettent-ils aujourd'hui d'obtenir une telle qualité?



depuis que j'ai mon E-300 je ne fais plus du tout d'argentique sauf dans des circonstances tres particulières


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Promis... après j'arrête avec mes photos de montagne et mes essais de toshop



Bah nan pourquoi?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En me balladant sur les quais de la Meuse à Liège (janvier 2006)...



Quelle souplesse. 

Bon, suis sorti me balader... ça donne ça.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> quand je vous le disais que prendre une photo dans les Alpes sans avion c'est quasi impossible



 En fait, c'est fait exprès là.


----------



## jahrom (16 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est fait exprès là.




Carrément ?!! tu connais un pilote ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Carrément ?!! tu connais un pilote ? :mouais:



Bah, c'est pas l'AES Volante. là?


----------



## Craquounette (16 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto.

Breff.....  Même topo pour toi WebO :hein: 

Chapeaux bas Messieurs, j'admire vos photos  

Picouto c'est où Val d'Annivier ? ou je suis complètement à côté ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle souplesse.
> 
> Bon, suis sorti me balader... ça donne ça.




classic !


----------



## Craquounette (16 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est une vue de la vallée de maurienne prise en haut du lac noir (ou du mont de la chambre) aux Ménuires :love:



Comment perdre une occasion de se taire... C'est bien Craquounette comme ça maintenant tout le monde c'est que t'es nulle en géo  Mais bon je trouve quand même que ça ressemble à St-Luc  

Histoire de ne pas flooder inutilement... Une ch'tite photo... Mais bon elle fait pas le poids face à vos chef d'oeuvre ce soir...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de ne pas flooder inutilement... Une ch'tite photo... Mais bon elle fait pas le poids face à vos chef d'oeuvre ce soir...


Au contraire j'aime beaucoup la lumière et les couleurs


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> peut on m'expliquer l'image.... :rose: :rose: ... c'est une sculpture ou un inconscient???


C'est une sculpture.



			
				leConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est un belge


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

Lower Manhattan, New York, septembre 2005 (Ixus 40 avec le flash). Pas artistique, mais le sujet interpelle.


----------



## jahrom (17 Avril 2006)

Une pluie de météorites sur les montagnes...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2006)

Montage pour ma soeur instit.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2006)




----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

Vraiment mimi, Paul ! Une nièce ? :love:


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

La palourde (iBook G3) de Modern__Thing chez elle, décembre 2004.






Grande roue, foire de Liège, octobre 2005.


----------



## jahrom (17 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment mimi, Paul ! Une nièce ? :love:




Bah non !? Tu vois bien que c'est un poussin !!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment mimi, Paul ! Une nièce ? :love:



Oui, Adèle. :love: 

Deux photos pour Rémy.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2006)

Trop chou tes photos surtout de la petite et de la grande


----------



## r0m1 (17 Avril 2006)

fin d'un week end somme toute tranquille, le beau temps revient petit à petit...


----------



## r0m1 (17 Avril 2006)

Une autre petite, ou comment se sentir libre et seul au monde .... :love:


----------



## HmJ (17 Avril 2006)

Oh les gars, la vous me faites rever...


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2006)

une cox en passant


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tu fais un élevage



 

j'avais vraiment pas grand chose à photographier ce week end


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Avril 2006)

en voyant les photos de paul ,je me suis dit que je devais faire des portrait format horizontal...contrairement à mes habitudes...
voici donc ma grand mere (l'autre !) et ma mère et ma grand mère...
voila ,merci paul pour tes jolis portraits qui m'ont inspiré cet am!


----------



## ikiki (17 Avril 2006)

Jolis portraits Paul et Sydney 
yvos chouette cox 

Bon, ben j'ai pô pris grand chose en couleur, alors faudra 'core attendre un peu; la pelloche est encore dans le boitier et loin d'être finie :rose: ...
Arf, mais quand j'aurai un D70 (j'espère dans pas trop long), ça simplifiera les choses.

Du coup j'en ressors une (un portrait de ma mimi... :hein: ) de mon dernier rouleau


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Jolis portraits Paul et Sydney
> yvos chouette cox
> 
> Bon, ben j'ai pô pris grand chose en couleur, alors faudra 'core attendre un peu; la pelloche est encore dans le boitier et loin d'être finie :rose: ...
> ...



mes portraits de cet am sont au D70 ,avec le 50 1,4 ...
je l'avais un peu délaissé depuis que j'ai le D50 ,mais il fait des chouettes tofs ce boitiers !
tous les deux d'ailleurs!
mais il bruite un peu plus que le D50 (normal il est plus ancien!)...
chouette imimi !:love:


----------



## esope (17 Avril 2006)

mon après-midi dans le jardin...


----------



## peyret (17 Avril 2006)

Ce long week en grande profondeur de champ.... à la campagne






et un lien pour un peu plus détaillé :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voir/cuillere/cuilleremax.html

lp


----------



## ikiki (17 Avril 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Ce long week en grande profondeur de champ.... à la campagne




J'aime beaucoup... 

Et quand je vais voir ta galerie, wouah!!! :love:
ça fera partie de mes prochaine destinations


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Jolis portraits Paul et Sydney
> yvos chouette cox
> 
> Bon, ben j'ai pô pris grand chose en couleur, alors faudra 'core attendre un peu; la pelloche est encore dans le boitier et loin d'être finie :rose: ...
> ...



Non :rose:


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Une autre petite, ou comment se sentir libre et seul au monde .... :love:



ton objectif fait du vignetage  pense a fermer le diaph


----------



## Craquounette (17 Avril 2006)

Après la fenêtre... Les portes... Toujours au jardin de Majorelle


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2006)

jolies portes 

Majorelle c'est où?


----------



## Craquounette (17 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> jolies portes



Merci



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Majorelle c'est où?



C'est là  Et accessoirement à Marrakech


----------



## esope (17 Avril 2006)

> posté par *macinside*
> ton objectif fait du vignetage  pense a fermer le diaph



en fait ce n'est pas l'objectif mais le polarisant sur le filtre UV  ... Mais ca y est je lui ai déjà dit   ...
Je ne l'avais pas prévenu:rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Avril 2006)

Jolis portraits Paul, Sydney, Ikiki


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ton objectif fait du vignetage  pense a fermer le diaph





			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> en fait ce n'est pas l'objectif mais le polarisant sur le filtre UV  ... Mais ca y est je lui ai déjà dit   ...
> Je ne l'avais pas prévenu:rose:



en fait j'ai longtemps hésité à rogner l'image et je me suis dit que ça faisait pas trop mal de laisser les angles comme ça .... :rose:  après c'est vrai que je me suis lourdé sur l'utilisation du filtre polarisant, mon frere ne m'a prévenu qu'après que ça pouvait faire cet effet en grand angle


----------



## NightWalker (18 Avril 2006)

Vous êtes très inspirés... que de jolies photos... 





​
j'en connaissais une qui était toute :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Avril 2006)

Je suis vraiment impressionnée par tant de photos superbes, en tout cas, plusieurs me touchent. 

Si tu as le temps, Yvos, tu peux dire ce que fait le monsieur "quasi cravaté" ainsi perché? Il décore pour une fête?

(et en effet, c'était énooorme!!! Je l'ai diminuée, mais elle est devenue si petite, que ça ne vaut plus la peine de la mettre ici).
---

Construction au bord de la mer (grande corniche de Dakar) dont la mise en place des fondaisons date de quelques années, faite par l'ancien maire Dakar. Pas grande chose n'a avancé. Bien cachée, heureusement.


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

oulà elle est un peu large ton image


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Tu l'as pris ou celle-la ? Chine ?


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pris ou celle-la ? Chine ?


Oui, à Pekin, au Lama Temple, plus exactement..un peu moins zen que le Japon  . Certaines lumières sont cramées à cause du gros contre jour..Caro, je crois qu'il repare quelque chose, tout simplement


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

Paul qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Paul qu'en penses tu ?



Du bien, beaucoup de bien 
Le format carré est parfait pour cette image et le traitement de la couleur aussi. 
J'envoie cette image à l'intéressée.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

:toutrouge: :géné:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Construction au bord de la mer (grande corniche de Dakar) dont la mise en place des fondaisons date de quelques années, faite par l'ancien maire Dakar. Pas grande chose n'a avancé. Bien cachée, heureusement.



J'ai vu le même genre à Nouakchott : tout un lotissement près de l'endroit ou j'habitais, il y a bien longtemps à un petit détail près : une bonne partie des coffrages en bois était restée, ce qui rendait la chose encore plus exotique. Il faudra que je scanne mes vieilleries.


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'envoie cette image à l'intéressée.



Je suis sûr que certains ont pensé : "l'intéressante"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## imimi (18 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Drolement chouette cet effet 




Mais c'est fait avec quoi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

Pour toi imimi 


Make: Canon
Model: Canon PowerShot S45
Shutter Speed: 1/1002 second
F Number: F/6.3
Focal Length: 7 mm
Date Picture Taken: Feb 7, 2004, 10:12:01 AM
Au fait très bel avatar


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

à effacer


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Du bien, beaucoup de bien
> Le format carré est parfait pour cette image et le traitement de la couleur aussi.
> J'envoie cette image à l'intéressée.




et envoie moi l'adresse de l'interessé (ante) !!

bon sinon ,la mon grand pere ...
93 ans début mai...une santé de fer...bon peut etre qq rhumatismes,mais les artères nickels etc...
il conduit encore son AX !! a 30 a l'heure ,mais il fait son petit tour tous les jours !


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Avril 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow."


----------



## ikiki (18 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow."



Ben pareil 

Sinon joli retouche du "gars froid-chaud"


----------



## Virpeen (18 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow."


Ben moi, ça marche !  :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Adèle. :love:
> 
> Deux photos pour Rémy.




Paul, tu es beau, je te l'ai déjà dit mille fois ! :love:

mais alors là.... je sais pas pourquoi ya ma chérie qui bout de colère derrière moi... je sais paspourquoi ... peut-être que je devrais rentrer ma langue et la bave qui en coule...  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

ps : elle t'aime bien mais elle a un truc à te dire la prochaine fois...  

edit pour ikiki : c'est beau comment tu la regardes.


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2006)

aller encore deux photos noir et blanc


----------



## ikiki (18 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller encore deux photos noir et blanc



Du N&B comme j'aime :love: :love: :love:
Chouette


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Avril 2006)

Citation:
Posté par dendrimere
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow."




			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, ça marche !  :love:



Nana, moi aussi ça marché  :love: Cet homme est magnifique, de par lui-même, bien sûr, mais de par ton travail 

Je te souhaite une vie aussi longue et en santé 

---

Luc, ce serait chouette de comparer


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller encore deux photos noir et blanc




chouettes...un chouya plus grand ça aurait sympa (remi pas taper  )


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> chouettes...un chouya plus grand ça aurait sympa (remi pas taper  )




j'optimise pour mon blog  a la base


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'optimise pour mon blog  la base



oki. pas mal d'ailleurs le blog: simple et efficace  ...pas du iweb..


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oki. pas mal d'ailleurs le blog: simple et efficace  ...pas du iweb..



c'est fait avec de bons outils français et gratuit


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait avec de bons outils français et gratuit




Simple viewer is french ?


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2006)

chut 

grillé !


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller encore deux photos noir et blanc



J'aime beucoup la première  
Mais tu aurais dû la garder pour la Pentecôte : avec la lumière au fond, on imagine déjà l'esprit saint arriver  

En tous cas, avec tout ça, on aurait envie de refaire du noir et blanc.


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beucoup la première




finalement le vignetage d'un ultra grand angle ça peu être utile :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

mackie, tu floodes ? si tu continues, je scinde...


----------



## HmJ (19 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller encore deux photos noir et blanc


Super ! J'adore surtout la premiere !


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

dites, je crois avoir dit d'éviter de citer quinze fois les mêmes photos... faut que je vous le fasse entendre comment ? (que ce soit celles de mackie qui sont très bien même si le cadrage me semble suspect  ou celles d'autrui...)


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

​Voila la promenade du matin en bord de mer... :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

rom1 : sois ton pare-soleil est mal mis (sur le A2) soit tu devrais diaphragmer un peu plus, ton vignetage est trop visible


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> que ce soit celles de mackie qui sont très bien même si le cadrage me semble suspect ...)


 
En effet, le vignetage sur la 1ere ne me semble pas tres symétrique 
Mais en tous cas moi j'aime bien le vignetage parfois. Dès fois meme j'en rajoute:


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> rom1 : sois ton pare-soleil est mal mis (sur le A2) soit tu devrais diaphragmer un peu plus, ton vignetage est trop visible



c'est à cause de mon filtre polarisant, en grand angle il y a un vignetage ... c'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive , c'est un axe d'amélioration sur lequel je dois bosser


----------



## esope (19 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> rom1 : sois ton pare-soleil est mal mis (sur le A2) soit tu devrais diaphragmer un peu plus, ton vignetage est trop visible



c'est pourtant pas faute de ne pas lui avoir *dit*
   

Mais c'est pas grave mon frère ( ou tu l'accentue ou tu recadre au choix... )

 

mais quand même


----------



## HmJ (19 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet, le vignetage sur la 1ere ne me semble pas tres symétrique
> Mais en tous cas moi j'aime bien le vignetage parfois. Dès fois meme j'en rajoute:



Ouah... Superbes couleurs... Non vraiment tres chouette. Tu as retouche, ou juste reequilibre les couleurs ? (note : je n'ai pas cite les photos pour une fois... )


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ouah... Superbes couleurs... Non vraiment tres chouette. Tu as retouche, ou juste reequilibre les couleurs ? (note : je n'ai pas cite les photos pour une fois... )



C'est pas vraiment de la retouche, c'est lors du dévellopement raw: j'ai poussé tous les curseurs a fond pour la seconde


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet, le vignetage sur la 1ere ne me semble pas tres symétrique
> Mais en tous cas moi j'aime bien le vignetage parfois. Dès fois meme j'en rajoute:




 Et je rêve encore...


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2006)

on les a déjà vues, nan?  

t'as pas plutôt d'autres images de ton dernier périple, jp?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on les a déjà vues, nan?


 
SI mais c'etait pour illustrer les cas ou j'aime bien le vignétage  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas plutôt d'autres images de ton dernier périple, jp?


 
L'arrivé d'une tempete de sable sur Saqqarah ça va?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Et je rêve encore...


 
Ca tombe bien: la seconde est prise de la fenetre de ma chambre


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'arrivé d'une tempete de sable sur Saqqarah ça va?


un petit coup de khamsin, ça fait toujours un peu de bien...genre talc et bouffée de chaleur :afraid:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien: la seconde est prise de la fenetre de ma chambre



:afraid: :afraid:  quand je vois ma fenêtre..


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je lance ma série "Péché capitaux"
> 
> 1er : L'envie



Rhoôô en plus elle est mariée! 

Vivement la suite


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

Très belle photo Picouto


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je lance ma série "Péché capitaux"
> 
> 1er : L'envie
> ​



Ouais, tres bon debut effectivement, et on attend la suite.


----------



## ikiki (20 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je lance ma série "Péché capitaux"
> 1er : L'envie




Bonne idée cette série, qui commence plutot bien 


Alors la suite?


----------



## Lastrada (20 Avril 2006)

la luxure, la luxure !!


----------



## jahrom (20 Avril 2006)

V'lan une claque dans la gueule :

La colère...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> V'lan une claque dans la gueule :
> 
> La colère...



doucement... il lui manque déjà 2 phalanges !!...


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

dépêche-toi parce qu'au vu du contenu, ça va _charcler grave_... je vous laisse le temps de mon petit-déj pour poster des photos...  :modo:


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

coucou à tous, encore une du littoral, je me suis appliqué pour éviter mon vignetage habituel et pour faire ressortir de belles couleurs....  
...alors koi-ke-vous-en-pensez???:rose:


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben j'aurais bien aimé une ligne d'horizon et un poil de ciel
> sinon j'aime bien cette lumière (du petit matin ?  )



c'est bien le petit matin, et en fait j'ai privilégié le sable plutot que la ligne d'horizon et le ciel, mais j'essaierai d'en faire une avec tout dessus


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien le petit matin, et en fait j'ai privilégié le sable plutot que la ligne d'horizon et le ciel, mais j'essaierai d'en faire une avec tout dessus



Ouais, le cadrage est original, et j'aime bien cette lumiere. Bon pour le service.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

Bientot des cerises bien croquantes dans le jardin:




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bientot des cerises bien croquantes dans le jardin:
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Si les oiseaux ne les ont pas avant toi


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Si les oiseaux ne les ont pas avant toi




Bah avec 3 cerisiers j'ai de la marge  

Et pour les figues il va falloir attendre encore un peu:




:love:


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2006)

ba alors, t'aurais pu faire un lancement en grande pompe de ton photoblog!


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bientot des cerises bien croquantes dans le jardin:
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


Si elles sont trop croquantes c'est qu'elles ne sont pas mures ... n'oublie pas le noyau aussi  

 pour la photo, il ne manque plus que l'abeille


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2006)

On ne croyait plus trop à la fin de l'hiver en Belgique. 
















Va falloir que je me dérouille pour ce type de photos, la plus part à jetter, je montre trois à peine valable. (c'est comme si j'avais oublié toute notion de profondeur de champs avec des ouvertures bien trop importante.  )


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba alors, t'aurais pu faire un lancement en grande pompe de ton photoblog!


Bof pour l'instant c'est surtout du bricolage pour voir ce qu'on peut faire avec ce genre de truc...


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que je me dérouille pour ce type de photos, la plus part à jetter, je montre trois à peine valable. (c'est comme si j'avais oublié toute notion de profondeur de champs avec des ouvertures bien trop importante.  )



bon ça va c'est correct et c'est pas flou... 
moi aussi j'ai du mal, et depuis que j'ai acheté un 100mm macro et que traque des trucs à prendre en photo, j'arrive pas à faire la mise au point


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2006)

Cape Coast, Ghana


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On ne croyait plus trop à la fin de l'hiver en Belgique.


Quoi c'est déjà fini?   Je croyais qu'en Belgique y'avait que 2 saisons: l'hiver et le 15 août.


----------



## esope (20 Avril 2006)

Chez moi aussi c'est le printemps









:love: :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

'tain, je sais toujours pas faire de bonnes photos avec un Canon... comme quoi, la force des habitudes...






j'aime pas l'EOS 30d...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi aussi c'est le printemps:love: :love:



Tiens j'ai les memes


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

ma compagne se pose beaucoup moins de questions :


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

ça me dégoûte toutes ces fleurs !! pouah!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça me dégôute toutes ces fleurs !! pouah!!



très beau !


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

oui, je sais, elle est un peu obèse...


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, je sais, elle est un peu obèse...



Un peu ? T'es gentil   






J'aime assez le côté "géométrique"...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, je sais, elle est un peu obèse...


On dirait qu'on lui a je peux pas laisser ça si ma compagne voit ça, je suis mort !! 


ps : mais j'ai bien ri ! je vais plus la regarder pareil !!


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Retour à la couleur et aux ballades parisiennes
> 
> ​




J'aime beaucoup !  
Dès que la machine le veut...  :style:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Retour à la couleur et aux ballades parisiennes



Dommage que ça penche un peu


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça me dégoûte toutes ces fleurs !! pouah!!


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Les fleurs me manquent à Paris  vivement Bordeaux :mouais: (combo)






Paris ne me manque pas du tout ! toutes ces fleurs, j'ai déjà une allergie au pollen !


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

C'est où ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Paris ne me manque pas du tout ! toutes ces fleurs, j'ai déjà une allergie au pollen !




Ca me fait penser aux perspectives de Caillebotte !    :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi aussi c'est le printemps


De mon côté, c'est mélangé ces temps-ci  :
 amandiers et iris dans les Corbières il y a 15 jours, parce qu'ici, les amandiers, c'est déjà fini ; et le week-end dernier en lozère, les plaques de neige encore traînant sur la Margeride et l'Aubrac, les perce-neige pas loin, les premières jonquilles mais souvent sur le paillasson encore brun des herbes de l'année dernière, le vert n'a pas encore atteint les sommets. Y en a eu pour tous les goûts 

Je mettrai bien des photos de fleurs  mais il faut que je refasse une galerie ou deux et j'ai la flemme ce soir


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

Faite ce week-end ... perso je l'aime bien 




édité par le modérateur avant dodo...

_Edit par l'auteur : wahoo rapide ... j'étais en train de modifier la taille. désolé erreur de manip'  ooups et en plus j'ai supprimé ton message ... dodo moi aussi il est temps_


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

vive les verres de visée quadrillés


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> édité par le modérateur avant dodo...
> 
> _Edit par l'auteur : wahoo rapide ... j'étais en train de modifier la taille. désolé erreur de manip'  ooups et en plus j'ai supprimé ton message ... dodo moi aussi il est temps_




Merci !


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Retour à la couleur et aux ballades parisiennes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ouais


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2006)

Dingue c'qu'on peut faire avec ces téléphones.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dingue c'qu'on peut faire avec ces téléphones.
> ​



Oauis... et on ne peut toujous pas appeler avec son SLR   

jolie photo... t'as une résolution de combien sur ton phone ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oauis... et on ne peut toujous pas appeler avec son SLR
> 
> jolie photo... t'as une résolution de combien sur ton phone ?



C'est un K750.  Là, le format brut est de 1632x1224. La résolution est de 2 millions de pixels je crois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dingue c'qu'on peut faire avec ces téléphones.




magnifique Olivier


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est un K750.  Là, le format brut est de 1632x1224. La résolution est de 2 millions de pixels je crois.


 
Tu as vu que tu pouvais poster tes photos ici?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu que tu pouvais poster tes photos ici?



_Quoi, quoi, elles sont pas bien mes photos ici?   _ 

Enfin, merci.  On peut gagner quelque-chose, mais j'ai pas vu quoi.  Je jette un &#339;il.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Quoi, quoi, elles sont pas bien mes photos ici?  _


 
Nan mais si enfin tu vois c'que j'veux dire...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



ARRrrrrrrrrffffffffffffffffffff !!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




Vraiment très belles, photo et modèle.  :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Quoi, quoi, elles sont pas bien mes photos ici?   _



Mais si, elles sont bien tes photos, webo



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, le format brut est de 1632x1224. La résolution est de 2 millions de pixels je crois.



Par contre, pour le calcul... il faudra faire un effort  

Sachant que 1632 x 1224 ça fait 1 998 792, on peut dire (sans en appeler à la foi ) que  oui, ça fait environ 2 millions de pixels.


----------



## jahrom (21 Avril 2006)

J'ai pas pris la photo (oui je sais...nianiania), mais j'ai fait la retouche...

Vive photoshop !!!

avant                                                                      après


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2006)

postez vos plus belles retouches de photos


----------



## jahrom (21 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> postez vos plus belles retouches de photos




Voilààààààààà


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2006)

une ptite


----------



## Craquounette (21 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.

No comment...  

Par contre ça se regarde dans quel sens ?   Et c'est où ? on dirait une écriture arabe ou je ne sais quoi.. enfin un rien "exotique"


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ça se regarde dans quel sens ?



Il faut toujours lever les yeux au ciel pour chercher l'inspiration 
En tous cas, c'est bien beau


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il faut toujours lever les yeux au ciel pour chercher l'inspiration




c'est ça  ...la partie gauche est la coupole d'une madrasah 

vue d'exterieur:


----------



## mog (21 Avril 2006)

Très belle la photo (tout comme la mosquée), mais je préfère la contempler avec ses riches couleurs.
Alors bon, on m'a montré le chemin... 

Voici une toute fraiche: je suis rentré hier soir de Shanghai. 







Poésie naturelle des jardins de l'Humble Administrateur (Suzhou).


----------



## esope (21 Avril 2006)

une vilaine mouche toute pas belle (si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer quand à l'espèce de cette bizzarerie ce serait cool...):




et une double pensée (    ) pour les amoureux des fleurs...




et bravo pour toutes les dernières photos


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vive photoshop !!!


 
C'est une honte! 
Transformer une morue ridée et boutonneuse en bombe sexuelle quel scandale! 



bon si non les autres   :


----------



## jahrom (21 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> une morue ridée et boutonneuse



 ça va lui plaire !!


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est une honte!
> Transformer une morue ridée et boutonneuse en bombe sexuelle quel scandale!
> 
> 
> ...




Ben, en fait, moi, je la préfère sans retouche... :rose:
Désolé Jarhom, mais je trouve que ce genre de retouche dépersonnalise en "idéalisant" et le portrait perd de son intérêt.
Pour moi une retouche doit servir à éventuellement supprimer/modifier un détail parasite, à corriger la luminosité, le contraste, les couleurs pour mettre en valeur le modèle, mais pas à le "corriger".
Enfin bon, j'imagine que c'était un essai et que toi aussi tu la préfères sans retouche !  

Sinon, sympa ce portrait.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben, en fait, moi, je la préfère sans retouche... :rose:



Bon ok, je retire "boutonneuse et ridée".


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok, je retire "boutonneuse et ridée".



... heureusement... c'est ma femme...


----------



## mactambour (22 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>


 Pardon aux allergiques au pollen, mais en ce moment les fleurs, ça tente...






​


----------



## rim (22 Avril 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (22 Avril 2006)

Bon week end !


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

_cliquez sur l'image !_


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

rim a dit:
			
		

>



Super cadrage ! Super résultat !


----------



## yvos (22 Avril 2006)

salam


----------



## iriswashere (22 Avril 2006)

www.roadrunnerrecords.co.uk


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Avril 2006)

iriswashere a dit:
			
		

> www.roadrunnerrecords.co.uk




mais encore


----------



## al02 (22 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salam



C'est aux Galeries La Faillite !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

rim et yvos


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

La version menthe glaciale:


----------



## fedo (22 Avril 2006)

Seule au monde:


----------



## ikiki (22 Avril 2006)

De bien jolis clichés encore, chouette 

J'aime beaucoup ton pissenlit fedo 


Moi j'ai fait deux rouleaux COULEUR avec l'objo macro (sigma 80-200)...
Pitèt quelques posts dans la semaine... dépendra des résultats :rose: car il m'indiquait toujours une surexpo mon foutu SP500... l'aime pas trop le sigma on dirait  ...verra bien


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

Hips.


----------



## mog (23 Avril 2006)

Vue du jardin au lever du jour


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

>



si tu l'as prise soir, on a du se croiser


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

ce que c'est beau un picard épanoui quand même !






edith : la classe






bravo Paul !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Avril 2006)

héhé, merci, tu remarqueras que la deuxième série est plus hotshotvidéonews, moins classe.


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

j'aime bien les photos que tu as fait d'elle sur la première série, c'est un brin mélancolique et tu portes un beau regard sur elle (un peu centrés les cadrages par contre ) mais la deuxième série rassure : elle se marre comme une baleine !   

Mini est parti où ? :love: (genre le mec qui veut se placer ! )

ya un truc dont il fauidra qu'on discute parce que je peux te faire le même compliment qu'on m'a fait : tes photos c'est la Dolce Vita ! 


edit :   ton avatar !


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

Message privé : Paul, préviens J. qu'elle prenne soin de sa peau, je vais essayer de monter en juin !   

(fais des stocks de Brice, la bière merveilleuse des lendemains alcoolisés ! )


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce que c'est beau un picard épanoui quand même !



C'est clair que ça ne peut être qu'un grand optimiste


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

@Yvos : Je confirme, on s'est croisé


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

Un peu frustrant de ne pas pouvoir exprimer sa satisfaction.

Paul, tes photos respirent la bonne humeur et la joie de vivre. Merci à toi


----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Mini est parti où ? :love: (genre le mec qui veut se placer ! )...



Chef de service à la maternité.  (ça ne s'invente pas.  )

Merci à tous pour les commentaires.

J'ai effectivement hyper centré Mélanie, je voulais avoir les lampes oranges dans le champ.
A refaire donc.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Au début j'ai cru que c'était une arme.

"Est-ce queeuuuuh ma guitarrrrr' estun  fusiiiil ? "


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## ikiki (23 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




Yeah!!!! 




J'aime bien la gratte, pi jolie photo 
Sympa aussi le cadre utilisé (fait avec quoi?)


--> Alèm : je sais je sais, faut pas trop citer les tofs, mais quand on aime on ne compte pas


----------



## doudou83 (23 Avril 2006)

ah les fleurs !!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tres sympa en effet cette photo 
pour le cadre je dirais un script photoshop a partir d'une "brush" vu que c'est toujours le même


----------



## doudou83 (23 Avril 2006)

Histoire de tuyaux .....


----------



## imimi (23 Avril 2006)

Beuh   Tu l'as pas déjà postée du temps de la version 2 de ce thread cette photo de tuyaux à Beaubourg ?


----------



## doudou83 (23 Avril 2006)

oui , bien vu mais c'était une autre! . Bon c'est vrai celle ci n'est pas top


----------



## mfay (23 Avril 2006)

Pour ceux qui aime la dorure, il y a l'opéra Garnier


----------



## ikiki (23 Avril 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aime la dorure, il y a l'opéra Garnier



Ouais, 'a'ache, ya de la dorure 

Jolie photo, belle profondeur


----------



## esope (23 Avril 2006)

essais des filtres de couleurs virtuels sur mon 350D...:rateau: 









Et ben, c'est trop top :love:  

mfay


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

dans le flou


----------



## alan.a (23 Avril 2006)

Un résumé des vacances sur le plateau Matheysin


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien la première, c'est quoi donc ?


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

Bon, c'est décidé : à partir d'aujourd'hui, je ne poste plus que des photos de voitures et de matchs de foot.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aime la dorure, il y a l'opéra Garnier


La photo est un peu trop grande mais elle le mérite! Quelle profondeur, quel piqué et quelle lumière!  
Tu l'a prise en RAW ou direct en jpeg?

Tres impressionnant en tous cas!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un résumé des vacances sur le plateau Matheysin


 
Sympa les vacances au Formule1?


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

C'est un formule 2 : ya la télé et une salle de bains.

Tout ça ne nous dit pas ce qu'était le sujet de la première photo...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa les vacances au Formule1?




Formule 1 ou hôpital ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

J'aime beaucoup


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

+1. Imboulable. Si vite, comment est ce possible ?


----------



## Virpeen (23 Avril 2006)

Petite après-midi dans le verger...  Dans la série pissenlits, en voici deux :


----------



## Virpeen (23 Avril 2006)

Et deux exemples prouvant que les chats aiment les hamacs... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2006)

superbes tes photos virpeen :love: j'aime particulièrement les couleurs des deux dernières


----------



## alan.a (23 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa les vacances au Formule1?





			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Formule 1 ou hôpital ?



Presque le deux 
Hebergement C.G.O.S. (le CE du personnel hospitalier, jpmiss ... )
Ambiance tootooyootoo mais prix tellement ridicule, surtout à 5 que ça permet de se lacher sur tout le reste.

La première photo est un bas de camion, il fallait bien trouver des occupations pdt le trajet.


----------



## jahrom (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## guigus31 (23 Avril 2006)

rien a voir avec les photos 
précédentes, mais bon comme j'ai vu passer plein de chats sur ce fil.... jvous montre le mien:




qui s'apelle Pixelle, si si!!


----------



## mactambour (23 Avril 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir avec les photos
> précédentes, mais bon comme j'ai vu passer plein de chats sur ce fil.... jvous montre le mien:
> 
> 
> ...


Je lui offre une fleur





:love:​


----------



## mfay (23 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La photo est un peu trop grande mais elle le mérite! Quelle profondeur, quel piqué et quelle lumière!
> Tu l'a prise en RAW ou direct en jpeg?
> 
> Tres impressionnant en tous cas!


Merci,

C'est du RAW, et heureusement avec un objectif stabilisé


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> avec un objectif stabilisé


Oui je me disais aussi que pour avoir une telle profondeur tu as du pas mal fermer le diaphragme et vu que ca doit pas etre tres lumineux le temps de pose a du s'en ressentir. Dans les 1/15 je dirais nan?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Merci en public à Lastrada qui m'a promptement dépannée.


Bon ,t'as réussi a heberger une image. C'est bien. Maintenant il te reste a héberger une image de taille raisonnable: là on voit rien et pour une image c'est domage..

En gros il faudrait qu'elle fasse environ 500 à 600 pixels de dimension max et non pas 140.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

Ben là c'est trop grand  elle fait 800 pixels de dimension max.  

Mais a part ça elle est sympa


----------



## fanou (23 Avril 2006)

Il faisait beau hier, belle occasion pour dépoussiérer l'ixus...






celle là me rappelle les landes, une région que j'aime beaucoup... (photos prisent à 2 pas de Paris)

  ...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben là c'est trop grand  elle fait 800 pixels de dimension max.
> 
> Mais a part ça elle est sympa



+1. C'est beau la persevérance.


----------



## ikiki (23 Avril 2006)

Arf z'etes très productifs là - moi j'ai rien à mettre là :rose: - et ma machine à bouler elle veut pô, mais :

- esope, jolies N&B, qui me réconsilie avec le numérique  
- yvos, très sympa ce flou 
- dendrimère, très beau contre jour... 
- jahrom aussi 
- Virpeen, marrant le chat 
- guigus aussi 
- mactambour très belle orchidée
- fanou, chouette photos prises à deux pas de Paris 

Merci à vous tous, et aussi aux z'ot' que j'ai oublié


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Comment certains (jpmiss en l'occurrence) font-ils pour calculer la taille des photos ?
> Et dois-je les redimensionner dans ma bibliothèque avant de les mettre en ligne ?



un simple navigateur t'indiquera la taille d'une image (quand l'image est seule dans la fenêtre, niveau débutant), pour réduire la taille, un simple script automator te permet d'avoir une taille de 540 pixels (niveau débutant encore)

sinon photoshop ! 

j'édite pour signaler que le niveau débutant n'a rien d'insultant hein !  pour le script automator, c'est déjà plus averti et je vous fournirais le script rapide que je me suis concoté avec automator dès que je pense à lancer automator


----------



## ikiki (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un simple navigateur t'indiquera la taille d'une image (quand l'image est seule dans la fenêtre, niveau débutant), pour réduire la taille, un simple script automator te permet d'avoir une taille de 540 pixels (niveau débutant encore)
> 
> sinon photoshop !



Heum ben moi je ne sais pas faire un script, mais ImageWell marche très bien pour dimensionner les images...

Voui, sinon 'toshop hein


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

ceci dit, la première photo était intéressante, ce serait gentil de nous en montrer d'autres.

_pfiouh, j'suis fatigué, jvais aller me faire une galerie de photos de ma chérie... allez zou ! _


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

c'est pas grave, je crois que je suis le seul à me comprendre ce soir ! 

_vous avez un message privé _


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, je crois que je suis le seul à me comprendre ce soir !




enfin... pas que ce soir !   

(ça c'est fait, jp pourra pas me la faire ! )


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> enfin... pas que ce soir !
> 
> (ça c'est fait, jp pourra pas me la faire ! )




si si je te comprends, mais je suis trop fatigué    
Virpeen, j'ai bien aimé ta première série sur les fleurs : sans doute à cause du cadrage et des couleurs  
Mactambour, belle compo ! 
Je le dis d'autant plus que je ne suis pas très fan de ce type de photos  
bonne nuit


----------



## SirDeck (23 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Heum ben moi je ne sais pas faire un script, mais ImageWell marche très bien pour dimensionner les images...
> 
> Voui, sinon 'toshop hein



Il y a un truc aussi... je ne sais plus... je ne l'utilise jamais...
iPhoto   
Menu Fichier : Exporter les photos : Exportation de fichiers.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

Moi je préfère SmallImage mais bon on est pas dans un thread technique là... 

PS alèm: merde, grillé!


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

Une photo prise dans le métro parisien, je sais qu'elle n'est pas super nette , mais je la trouve sympa, et surtout le contraste entre le musicien stable et la passante pressée ne jettant pas un regard... moi j'aime plutot bien


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

Une autre petite avec des fourmis ....


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

je la plains !! (pensée pour imimi)





_cliquez sur l'image_


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien Alem  . Du nb tu as pas ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien Alem  . Du nb tu as pas ?



Préférences système : Accès universel : Vue : Afficher : Utiliser des niveaux de gris.
     

Moi, j'aime bien comme ça.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

>




j'adore. Rien à voir avec l'image originelle mais on dirait une photo issu d'un mélange de Stalker et de Solaris de Tarkovski !


----------



## ikiki (24 Avril 2006)

:sleep:  :sleep:

r0m1 : j'aime bien, mais c'est vrai que ta photo aurait gagnée à être plus lumineuse et plus nette... enfin je chipotte  coucou: Antoine, pu là?)

alèm : et encore, je suis toujours en argentique... mais quand je passerai sur un numérique...:mouais:   

Caro, j'adore l'atmosphère fantastique qui se dégage de cette photo,  dû au passage surréaliste de la petite...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## the-monk (24 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

voici quelques photos que j'ai pris lors de vacances dans le sud:




























je suis pas trop sur pour la taille en vigueur ici, donc si je me suis planter excusez moi :rose:


----------



## guigus31 (24 Avril 2006)

c'est cahors ça non? pour la taille c bon par contre t'en a mis un paquet a la fois! sinon j'aime bcp celle avec la vieille arche qui plonge de travers dans l'eau...


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> c'est cahors ça non?



Oui, ça c'est le pont Valentré, mais j'aimerais bien savoir où sont prises les autres : y en a que je connais peut-être, en tous cas pas le pont noyé, où est-il caché celui-là ?


----------



## the-monk (24 Avril 2006)

C'est bien Cahors, elles y ont toutes étés prisent.
Donc dans l'ordre c'est:

-Le pont Valentré.
-Un vieux pont juste à coté de la fontaine des chartreux.
-Encore le Pont Valentré.
-Une vue de l'église de Cahors.
-Une petite ruelle dans le vieux cahors, depuis la rue qui longe la prison.


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien Cahors, elles y ont toutes étés prisent.
> Donc dans l'ordre c'est:
> 
> -Le pont Valentré.
> ...



J'aurais quand même pu reconnaître la cathédrale ! j'ai honte (ceci dit, ce n'est pas l'église du coin que je préfère ). Pour le pont, je n'ai jamais fait gaffe à celui-ci, il faudra que je regarde de plus près (c'est vrai que, quand je vais par là-bas, je passe plus mon temps dans les petits bleds du Quercy que dans la capitale )


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

très sympa comme tof, j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance qui s'en dégage !!!   




			
				moi-aussi-je-fais-grève a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à IceandFire


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Avril 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos gentils encouragements  Cett photo a été prise très rapidement, et pourtant,  je n'aimais pas la lumière trop blanche en arrière (effet éclaboussure). Mais le contexte "murs pourris-verts" avec la robe orangée, l'ombre fuyante, et le couloir plein de portes étaient intéressants.

Ce qui est étonnant, c'est de voir que ce ne sont pas toujours les photos que j'aime qui sont les plus appréciées. En prenant soi-même la photo, on doit avoir un regard un peu biaisé. 

Ça donne des pistes, en tout cas, c'est chouette ces commentaires  

(j'ai pu aggrandir  )


----------



## Virpeen (24 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est que de l'herbe, mais j'aime bien ce cliché... C'est pour tout ceux qui sont enfermés dans un bureau  :rose: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

Petite balade du dimanche après-midi:


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je suis pas trop sur pour la taille en vigueur ici, donc si je me suis planter excusez moi :rose:




un poil trop grand mais ça va !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *jpmiss*
> le cap Ferrat, le village d'Èze !
> C'est pris du côté de La Turbie ?



Un peu avant sur la grande corniche au col d'eze.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

t'as pas pris le centre d'entrainement de monaco ?  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas pris le centre d'entrainement de monaco ?  :love:


Nan: on voit tres bien cette ideuse trouée sur le flanc ouest de la tete de chien mais, va savoir pourquoi, le capuchon est resté coincé sur mon objectif pile a ce moment là   

Edit: pour ceux qui ont Google Earth, télechargez le fichier en pièce jointe (supprimez l'extension .txt pour garder seulement .kmz) pour voir de quoi je parle


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

:love:  :love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Avril 2006)

Ça sent le printemps


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> ahhh ça c'est le démon de 4h :rateau:


Ben ouais faut dormir la nuit au lieu de poster de photos :rateau: 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pour la taille, va voir là tu trouveras un tutorial sympa


Et si on a pas photoshop, un article sur SmallImage. Le réglage de la taille se fait de façon tres simple: mise a l'échelle > fixe > plus grand = 550. Et hop on a une image qui fait 550 pixels de dimension max.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2006)

Une petite dernière sur mes fourmis....


----------



## HmJ (25 Avril 2006)

Ben moi je les aime bien tes fourmis !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas pris le centre d'entrainement de monaco ?  :love:


En refaisant le tri des photos j'en ai bien une ou on l'aperçoit:






C'est l'espèce de tranchée en haut et tout a fait a gauche au dessus de la petite route qui monte.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

Une jolie copine, un fuji S2 et hop !    :love: ...  Rémi


----------



## mamyblue (25 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo! Très joli !...


----------



## doudou83 (25 Avril 2006)

Ah l'orchidée !!! Oncidium pour les puristes .....


----------



## mamyblue (25 Avril 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'orchidée !!! Oncidium pour les puristes .....
> 
> 
> Magnifique!...


----------



## doudou83 (25 Avril 2006)

Merki


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2006)

Il a fait beau quelques jours... 
C'est déjà fini.


----------



## Virpeen (25 Avril 2006)

Photo prise dans une petite cité classée près de mon village...

PS : Génial Paul ! :love:


----------



## ikiki (25 Avril 2006)

Bon, ben heu vala j'ai récupéré mes rouleaux couleurs...
Les résultats ne me plaisent pas, les photos sont pas franchement bien cadrées et la composition quasi inexistante...  
Petits soucis d'utilisation du macro, qui ne fait pas le point à moins d'un mettre...

Enfin, voici les moins pires :rose: :
















Le positif c'est que je ne peux que m'améliorer


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

J'aime bcp ta première photo ikiki mais pas les autres


----------



## Virpeen (25 Avril 2006)

Picouto :   :love: Zut : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto.

ikiki : j'aime beaucoup la dernière !  :love: On en loupe plus qu'on en réussi, non ?   Je crois que c'est la difficile réalité des amateurs comme nous... :rose: Re-zut : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ikiki.


----------



## jahrom (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (25 Avril 2006)

Wahou ! :love: Je vais peut-être troquer mon EOS 300D contre un téléphone ?


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

ikiki, j'aime bien les poils noirs


----------



## ikiki (25 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ikiki, j'aime bien les poils noirs



Me serais-je trompé  c'est pas le fil autoportrait??? :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (25 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Wahou ! :love: Je vais peut-être troquer mon EOS 300D contre un téléphone ?



On échange si tu veux...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait beau quelques jours...



Copieur 
Sauf qu'ici il fait de plus en plus beau  


Virpeen et Picouto


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

arrête, encore un mois à patienter!  

(belle image  )

bon, je poste une fleur comme tout le monde


----------



## ikiki (25 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, je poste une fleur comme tout le monde



Jolie...


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## mactambour (26 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, sur les bords de la Seine, quelque part entre Saint-Michel et Austerlitz où moi, je marche d'un pas léger après une belle, belle soirée. Abdel, il est berbère d'Algérie, autant dire qu'il est kabyle. Et comme nous passons près d'une barque en bordure de l'eau plantée de tulipes et de pensées (délicieux kitsch en plein Paris), il fait ce que faisait mon petit frère, du temps où il était encore bien vivant : il vole les fleurs de la municipalité pour me les offrir (mon petit frère, il les offrait à notre maman).
> 
> Il y a beaucoup à dire (en -) sur cette image : la fleur est modeste, la couleur légèrement fanée et la photo floue mais si vous pouviez sentir au creux de son cur cette odeur - discrète comme elle - si douce, douce comme les enfances perdues, ce parfum d'éphémère, vous seriez ému, comme moi, peut-être
> 
> P.S. Je n'ai pas trouvé le smiley pour la nostalgie ?


Jolie pensée à tous les sens du mot...

Une promesse de fleur...






​


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

_cliquez sur l'image !

et évitez de causer balance des blancs !!   

je précise que j'ai fait cette photo *parce que* la lumière ! _


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

Ca donne un style non négligeable a ta photo Alem


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

sympa la photo Alem, .... faudrait juste que tu regardes peut être la balance des....  

non, sérieusement, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## guigus31 (26 Avril 2006)

Etranges couleurs, alem...


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Avril 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Etranges couleurs, alem...


 
Il manque  le mot principal non...? 
Sinon j'aime bien !


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

bon, on va rester dans le buccolique... c'est la suite des photos insolites... j'avoue j'ai un peu triché, j'ai pulvérisé de l'eau sur les fleurs...:rose:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue j'ai un peu triché, j'ai pulvérisé de l'eau sur les fleurs...:rose:
> 
> 
> ​


C'est pas de la triche c'est un grand classique:


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

_dans la série je veux me faire fouetter

_Un autre grand classique que je vous enjoint à illustrer avec talent : la pulvérisation d'eau sur t-shirts blancs


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un autre grand classique que je vous enjoint à illustrer avec talent : la pulvérisation d'eau sur t-shirts blancs


 
Si t'as pas de photo a présenter c'est du flood!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## imimi (26 Avril 2006)

C'est pas bientôt fini môsieur de démembrer de pauvres mannequins en plastoque pour votre plaisir  



Heu sinon c'est quand même une belle photo


----------



## Galatée (26 Avril 2006)

Une petite photo de quelques tables solitaires... J'aime bien le panneau rouge de la marque "On ne cite pas de marque ici mademoiselle" parmi ces tables un peu fades.






Et un ponton, la photo ne doit pas être bien photographiquement parlant, mais j'l'aime bien aussi  






 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

Galatée en réincarnation de sirène ?


----------



## mactambour (26 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de la triche c'est un grand classique:


La goutte d'eau sur la fleur ??? Oh oui ... bien sûr et sans triche non plus !













​


----------



## mamyblue (26 Avril 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> La goutte d'eau sur la fleur ??? Oh oui ... bien sûr et sans triche non plus !



Magnifiques


----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2006)

feu du ciel:


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> feu du ciel:


Enfin !!   

tu t'entraines pour devenir toi aussi un grand spécialiste des ciels flamands ?


----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2006)

> tu t'entraines pour devenir toi aussi un grand spécialiste des ciels flamands ?



ben malheureseument je fais tout-à-fait ce que je veux à cause d'installations EDF en plein dans l'axe du coucher .


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Avril 2006)

Lecture d'un jour...


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

cliquez tout ça machin, et caetera...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Avril 2006)

... j'essaye de m'améliorer ... c'est pas gagné


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Si le lecteur DVD et le lave-vaisselle sont HS, au moins le PB résiste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


content que ce soit le cas .. vu ce dont nous avions peur hier !! que la loi des series cesse là!j'adore la commode!!


----------



## Craquounette (27 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... j'essaye de m'améliorer ... c'est pas gagné



En musique ou en photo ?  

Edit : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à chandler_jf.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




on monte un groupe ?    :love:


----------



## twk (27 Avril 2006)

J'avoue en être assez fier


----------



## Virpeen (27 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU, je crois que tu peux en être fier !  

Encore une petite photo printanière, ensuite (peut-être que) je passerai à autre chose...  (Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, il me fait un peu peur ce papillon... :rose: )


----------



## NightWalker (27 Avril 2006)

Décidément tu aime les "poilus"      jolie photo


----------



## Virpeen (27 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Décidément tu aime les "poilus"


Ben en fait : non ! :rateau: C'est pour ça que quand j'en vois : je les photographie !


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Avril 2006)

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2498/dsc000062jk.jpg
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/223/orchide4ha.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2498/dsc000062jk.jpg
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/223/orchide4ha.jpg



BAh on sait plus poster des images?



Virpeen & MaC_NeVeU


----------



## ikiki (27 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2498/dsc000062jk.jpg
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/223/orchide4ha.jpg



J'aime bien la première, bien que j'eusse frépéré que le cadre contienne la tête de la gratte


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> BAh on sait plus poster des images?



Un problème de taille ... un départ précipité je les posterai mieux ce soir



			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la première, bien que j'eusse frépéré que le cadre contienne la tête de la gratte



On va essayer si le sujet veut ... et c'est pas gagné


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

chandler, tu as du flare et de l'aberration chromatique, nettoie ton objectif avec un papier fait pour (pas un truc à lunettes hein ! )


----------



## guigus31 (27 Avril 2006)

C'est plus trop la saison pour ce genre de photos m'enfin... esperons que ça ne fasse pas fanner vos belles fleurs!






Une toute petite station (le Mourtis) pres de chez moi, jamais personne (admirez le peu de traces qu'il y a alors qu'il est bien 11h du matin!! dans une grande station ça aurait été labouré dès 8h30...:rateau, souvent de la neige, forfait pour quedale, instalations "a la russe" ....


----------



## twk (27 Avril 2006)

@ Virpeen : Merci  en plus c'était très sympa de dessiner les symboles ^^

@ jpmiss: Merci beaucoup


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2006)

Il a beaucoup plu par chez nous, et j'ai essayé d'être fidèle aux jolies couleurs de fin d'après midi quand le soleil revient chasser la pluie ...


----------



## esope (27 Avril 2006)

vbull y veut pas a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à r0m1.



 

de retour d'un petit séjour à Nice:

le point panoramique en haut du chateau




et une dédicace à jpmiss avec ces façades


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Avril 2006)

Daba


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Avril 2006)

hello ,
retour d'une semaine dans les vosges
successivement:
arc en ciel sur le sommet du Hohneck (panorama a 360° la haut ,1363 m)
la jolie ville de thann en alsace ,magnolias en fleurs...
vue du hohneck (coucher de soleil )


----------



## HmJ (28 Avril 2006)

Puree... J'ai interet a etre a la hauteur en revenant du Canada, sinon je serai bani de ce forum...


----------



## ikiki (28 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> hello ,retour d'une semaine dans les vosges
> vue du hohneck (coucher de soleil )




Et bien Syd, très jolis clichés :up
Pris avec le D50?

Edith me dit de regarder plus haut : chouettes  esope, r0m1, Caro et guigus


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Avril 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Et bien Syd, très jolis clichés :up
> Pris avec le D50?
> 
> Edith me dit de regarder plus haut : chouettes  esope, r0m1, Caro et guigus



oui D50 +35 mm f2 sur les 2 premieres et 85 mm f1,8 sur la 3eme


----------



## imimi (28 Avril 2006)

esope : j'adore l'atmosphère de la première (le panoramique en hau du chateau) , un peu sombre mais c'est son charme 

Syd : retour fracassant , ikiki était tout vert quand il a vu tes clichés


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

_bien entendu, il faut cliquer sur les vignettes ! _


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Y'a des jolies photos par ici 

Petite série entre ombres et lumières...
















Tchao


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Avril 2006)

C'est un privilège de pouvoir z'ieuter vos clichés, Mac-Photo-Pro 

Sydney, tes magnolias roses, ce jaune, ce bleu-mer, une touche de vert et de rouge au passage... et ce clocher... c'est ma-gni-fique!


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _bien entendu, il faut cliquer sur les vignettes ! _



ça a de la gueule


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2006)

Alors là cette page est surement une des plus belle de ce thread! 
MaC_NeVeU: superbes ces effets de lumière! pas toujours facile a capter.
Syd: c'est beau les Vosges!  j'aime beaucoup! Surtout la première, on se croirait en Islande! 
Caro: elle est tro "cute" cette petite habillée en bonbon 
esope: merci pour la dédicace. Elles sont très réussies et en plus ces temps ci j'ai absolument pas le temps de ma balader en ville. 
Alèm: d'accord avec yvos 

Bref: YEAH!


----------



## supatofa (28 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors là cette page est surement une des plus belle de ce thread!
> MaC_NeVeU: superbes ces effets de lumière! pas toujours facile a capter.
> Syd: c'est beau les Vosges!  j'aime beaucoup! Surtout la première, on se croirait en Islande!
> Caro: elle est tro "cute" cette petite habillée en bonbon
> ...




tout à fait d'acord avec toi


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Picouto :







 Je suis fan !

Merci pour les commentaires sur ma série


----------



## lol321 (28 Avril 2006)

j'apporte ma modeste contribution...

pour info, c'est la vieille ville de Briançon en juillet dernier


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Avril 2006)

lol321 a dit:
			
		

> j'apporte ma modeste contribution...
> 
> pour info, c'est la vieille ville de Briançon en juillet dernier



Je vous conseille de parcourir cette page !!!!


----------



## lol321 (28 Avril 2006)

vous faites comment?
Faut redimentionner ?


----------



## lol321 (28 Avril 2006)

y a pas plus simple en laissant les photos sur mon DD ?


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

lol321 a dit:
			
		

> y a pas plus simple en laissant les photos sur mon DD ?




tu veux vraiment qu'on accède à ce qu'il y a sur ton mac ? 

le web offre plein d'accès de stockage gratuit, il serait bien d'en profiter.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

lol321 a dit:
			
		

> y a pas plus simple en laissant les photos sur mon DD ?



Met tes photos ici 

www.imageshack.us


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Soyez zen et amoureux


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

_cliquez sur les trucs hein !_


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Hey c'est chouette !  J'aime bien le style, c'est différent de ce qu'on voit d'habitude


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _cliquez sur les trucs hein !_



sacré Alem!


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> faudrait les mettre dans la galerie MacG pour voir ce qu'en dit a/m  ... ce breton semble très en verve ce soir vu le nombre de commentaires et de notes qu'il distribue




c'est une démarche plutôt constructive, nan? 

sinon, belle photo de montmartre


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)

ba moi, j'attendais la luxure avec impatience


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Je suis en train de vous flooder de photos faut que je me calme 

@ Picouto : Va voir par la


----------



## al02 (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _cliquez sur les trucs hein !_



Tu réinventes le "Coucher de soleil sur l'Adriatique"  de Boronali ?    :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est une démarche plutôt constructive, nan?




quand tu vois qu'il critique toutes les images, tu te demandes quand même si c'est constructif...


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Tu réinventes le "Coucher de soleil sur l'Adriatique"  de Boronali ?    :love:



non, je fais du Rémi G. !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Heu et ca represente quoi ?


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

On dirait un gallion voguant sur l'eau


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Meuh non l'oeuvre de Mr Alem


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

par respect pour l'auteur de la Photo que le modérateur apprécie au plus haut point, vous trouverez la photo dans le lien, toutefois, le respect du droit d'auteur nous empêchent de poster la photo "réellement"&#8217;. Vous pouvez donc cliquer sur ce message vert pour accéder à la photo.

...pas de moi :rose: , offerte à mon mariage par *un ami*, accessoirement parrain de mon fils. J'adore . 


le modérateur : tu as des amis que je t'envie !


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Heu et ca represente quoi ?




si seulement je savais !!   


yen a qui s'oriente vers une obsession pour le titre "3 palmiers" (et j'arrive pas encore à intégrer dans mes rencontres avec le support les beaux rochers ronds du film) et l'autre s'oriente vers.... vers... euh... je sais pas, trop centripête pour être en rapport avec mes "hérons " rêcents...

ce ne sont que des paysages intérieurs tu sais...

mais qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Tu as fumé quoi ?


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

euh... je ne fume rien, jamais. par contre, ce serait bien de revenir au sujet !


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fumé quoi ?



Sa peinture acrylique 

(Il va me répondre "non c'est de la peinture a l'eau"  )

Tu les vends além ? Ou c'est pour ton plaisir personnel ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> ...pas de moi :rose: , offerte à mon mariage par *un ami*, accessoirement parrain de mon fils. J'adore .



J'ai vu par la lucarne...  

Magnifique, tout simplement.


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Sa peinture acrylique
> 
> (Il va me répondre "non c'est de la peinture a l'eau"  )
> 
> Tu les vends além ? Ou c'est pour ton plaisir personnel ?




oui, c'est( de la peinture acrylique... à l'eau...  

je ne les vends pas mais faut que j'y pense, j'ai déjà un acheteur coucou: global ! :love pour une de mes méduses ! 

pour le reste, ça fait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas écrasé comme un malade des tubes d'acrylique.  Je n'avais jamais peint sur bois (là c'est du contreplaqué, c'est naze) et je trouve ça formidable comment le support résiste !  ça crée des erreurs que je dois combattre et ces combats en entrainent d'autres... et ça devient une nécessité.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

juste une digression !...._(je ne poste jamais ici, je ne fais que regarder; pas d'appareil photo; mais je vais (bientôt) en avoir un...... )
pourquoi cette envie de "représentativité et de figuratif" à tout prix ??!.....
_


			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Heu et ca represente quoi ?


la meilleure des réponses : 


			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si seulement je savais !!
> *ce ne sont que des paysages intérieurs tu sais...*
> 
> mais qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien !




_je ne floode pas; c'est juste que la question "c'est quoi, ça veut dire quoi" ?!, m'as toujours fait mal !.....  _


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

@ além : un triptique avec trois tableau dans ton style me ferait grand plaisir  mais je n'aurais nul part ou les mettrent ^^


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Avril 2006)

Un peu de NY, ca me manque !


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Super 

Aller histoire de ne pas poster pour rien :


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba moi, j'attendais la luxure avec impatience



C'est pour ça que tu photograhies du granit (et les lichens qui vont avec) ? 

en tous cas, tu me donnes des idées


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

eh bin voilà...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de vous flooder de photos faut que je me calme


tant pis pour ta  gueule : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MaC_NeVeU."  



Pareil pour elisnice avec ses rayons lasers


----------



## mamyblue (29 Avril 2006)

Les raccards d'Isérables avec les champs! Et des ruches d'abeilles en petits!


----------



## mamyblue (29 Avril 2006)

Maintenant c'est le moment des fleurs!...  :love:


setImgWidth();


----------



## al02 (29 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je ne les vends pas mais faut que j'y pense, j'ai déjà un acheteur coucou: global ! :love pour une de mes méduses !



Je me demande ce que l'art de Rémi sur le Net y vaut ?


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

salut, un conseil : essaye de t'approcher plus des fleurs et de t'abaisser en essayant d'enlever le plus d'éléments parasites (les pierres, les pavés et le grillage). Là, ça aplatit trop l'espace et ce joli parterre multicolorene ressort pas assez. Sur le métier, 100 fois tu remettras ton ouvrage !  



			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande ce que l'art de Rémi sur le Net y vaut ?



Békeu d'Shalôm !!


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> j'avais déjà essayé de la mettre mais elle était toute petite, le bug de 4 heures du matin aidant, elle avait paru six fois&#8230; mais si petite ! :rateau:
> Peut-être que c'est mieux en taille normale ?
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal  dommage pour les reflets ébouissant sur le sol ^^

@ jpmiss : tant pis pour la tienne "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss."


----------



## mamyblue (29 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> salut, un conseil : essaye de t'approcher plus des fleurs et de t'abaisser en essayant d'enlever le plus d'éléments parasites (les pierres, les pavés et le grillage). Là, ça aplatit trop l'espace et ce joli parterre multicolorene ressort pas assez. Sur le métier, 100 fois tu remettras ton ouvrage !
> 
> 
> 
> Békeu d'Shalôm !!


Merci pour les conseils c'est vraiment très sympa et je vais faire plus attention la prochaine fois. C'est à force de faire et avec de précieux conseils qu'on avance Bonne journée


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Avril 2006)




----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

Le premier plan est surexposé mais sinon j'aime bien l'ambiance film d'horreur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Avril 2006)

Du Hohneck toujours ...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Du Hohneck toujours ...


Superbe! :love:

J'ai déja posté des photos de ce coin mais jamais en N&B:


----------



## yvos (29 Avril 2006)

joli comme ça aussi!


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2006)




----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

jpmiss  ta photo est réellement sublime ! Le sol est cramé mais j'adore !

Pas mal non plus jahrom


----------



## Virpeen (29 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe! :love:
> 
> J'ai déja posté des photos de ce coin mais jamais en N&B:


Splendide... J'adore... Exceptionnel... Superbe... Somptueux... Merveilleux... :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Le sol est cramé mais j'adore !


La lumière était tres vive et j'ai encore renforcé ce coté cramé en passant en N&B pour bien faire ressentir cette lumière aveuglante.


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La lumière était tres vive et j'ai encore renforcé ce coté cramé en passant en N&B pour bien faire ressentir cette lumière aveuglante.


Ca colle bien avec l'atmosphère de la photo c'est pour ça que ça choque pas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe! :love:
> 
> J'ai déja posté des photos de ce coin mais jamais en N&B:



belle photo,mais :ya un desert dans les vosges ,?
je savais pas lol !c'est ou cette vue?


----------



## IceandFire (29 Avril 2006)

La Death Valley ?  :love:....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La Death Valley ?  :love:....



ah ok ,je croyais qu'il parlais des vosges ,vu qu'il commentait mon message lol
oui la death valley ,j'y suis allé aussi il y a 9 ans ...
on pouvait pas ramasser les cailloux ,ils étaient ...brulants...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La Death Valley ?  :love:....




Nan DeadVlei en Namibie


----------



## IceandFire (29 Avril 2006)

en tout cas je verrais bien une belle jeune fille dévétu parmi ces arbres...:love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas je verrais bien une belle jeune fille dévétu parmi ces arbres...:love:


Obsédé! 

Cela dit je suis presque sur que cet endroit a servit au tournages de pubs.
Et dans les pubs y a souvent des filles a poil


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

tiens je poste un portrait parce que la copine n'est pas reconnaissable, sauf ceux qui la connaisse


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

Chewbacca  ?


----------



## Nephou (29 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tiens je poste un portrait parce que la copine n'est pas reconnaissable, sauf ceux qui la connaisse



jpmiss :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Obsédé!
> 
> Cela dit je suis presque sur que cet endroit a servit au tournages de pubs.
> Et dans les pubs y a souvent des filles a poil




bof, gaz de france avait fait une pub là bas..pas trop le style..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Avril 2006)

en descendant le ballon d'alsace, vers la haute saône...une casade réputée ,le saut de la truite ...
il fallait du 1/6e de seconde quand meme ....diaph fermé à f22 pour compenser


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss :love:



Nan j'ai arrêté de fumer


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss :love:



Nan j'ai arrêté de fumer  

Syd: superbe!


----------



## r0m1 (29 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

>



j'avoue être bluffé par cette photo !!!! Elle est vraiment magnifique, et vbubul fait de la résistance  mais le coeur y est !!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Avril 2006)

Chèvre, singe et bouguinvilliers


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Chèvre, singe et bouguinvilliers




quelle chance tu as d'etre en afrique ...
ca doit etre chouette j'imagine ...
tu fais quoi la bas deja?


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quelle chance tu as d'etre en afrique ...
> ca doit etre chouette j'imagine ...
> tu fais quoi la bas deja?



Chance???  Oui, si j'y pense bien  Je t'ai envoyé un MP


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> une photo de ciel faite avec un téléphone


tu trouves ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves ?



T'es pas passé à la bonne heure c'est tout...


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Sur Flickr, j'ai trouvé cette photo :http://static.flickr.com/5/6993548_e90ca6fba7.jpg?v=0, de cette petite fille. C'est un choc pour moi car son regard (magnifique) me rappelle étrangement celui d'une autre petite fille que j'adore.
C'est assez saisissant. Et je trouve que le photographe (colombien) a bien saisi l'essentiel (le regard et la position de la main) plutôt que l'environnement et la condition.

Du même, une autre photo : http://static.flickr.com/5/6993590_78a977cece.jpg?v=0 d'un autre enfant, dont le regard n'est pas moins intense. Là encore, pas d'apitoiement idiot et hypocrite. Mais un regard qui capte notre attention. Bien plus fort.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Voila que je ne parviens plus à mettre les images dans le post ...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sur Flickr, j'ai trouvé cette photo


Euh bompi, le thème du thread c'est *VOS* plus belles photos... :modo: 

elisnice


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Oui, c'est vrai. Mais j'ai vu plusieurs posts dérogeant à la règle alors ... :rose:
Promis, je le ferai plus, m'sieur (air contrit du modérateur les doigts dans le pot de confiture)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo prise à la volée dans une rue de Marrakech : les deux petites filles rentrent de l'école et m'offrent spontanément leur beau regard noir et leur sourire




bravo ,belle image ! 
on est capté par les regards ...
le grain laisse penser à un argentique scanné?


----------



## Timekeeper (30 Avril 2006)

De retour de vacances, je me dit que c'était un très bon choix mon petit P200 de Sony


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Avril 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Ola qué tal  ..ça fait un moment que j'étais pas repassé dans le coin..j'espère que tout le monde va bien..une petite carte postale de provence..ensoleillée ma petite place de village pour le coup..@ +




belle image ,
j'admire surtout la qualité du fichier numérique...
quel boitier?


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> belle image ,
> j'admire surtout la qualité du fichier numérique...
> quel boitier?


Canon EOS 10 D, une vraie merveille n'est ce pas jerho ? :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Canon EOS 10 D, une vraie merveille n'est ce pas jerho ? :love:




oui et ce doit etre un raw a mon avis ...
c'etait forcément issu d'un reflex...


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui et ce doit etre un raw a mon avis ...
> c'etait forcément issu d'un reflex...



T'a l'oeil du photographe


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> T'a l'oeil du photographe




je suppose ...

on ne fait pas une image d'une telle qualité en jpeg et avec un compact..

voici des fleurs ...des vosges...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voici des fleurs ...des vosges...


Jolie mais le cadre jaune je suis pas sur...



jehro  super!


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Vive les petites soeurs


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Merci 

Superbe portrait folklorique ! Juste une chose qui n'a aucun rapport avec la photo mais pour ce qui est de la police je trouve qu'elle prend trop de place, je la verrai plus petite (oui je sais je chipotte mais je trouve ça important)


----------



## esope (30 Avril 2006)

deux photos très différentes toutes deux prise aujourd'hui 

des belles plantes dans leur rayon de soleil




et le ciel étoilé de y a même pas vingt minutes



(désolé mais la compression web la rend vraiment pas terrible :hein: :rose:  )

 

jehro, mac_neveu, sydney et tous les autres


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Hey esope, c'est vraiment très réussi  Un petit faible pour la première et ses couleurs attirantes...


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Avril 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Hey esope, c'est vraiment très réussi  Un petit faible pour la première et ses couleurs attirantes...



moi un faible pour la deuxieme le ciel étoilé ... 
évidement que la version web est bc moins bien ... 
n'oubliez pas de passer vos images en sRVB pour le web !je dis çà ,mais je n'y pense pas tjrs non plus...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mai 2006)

allez voir çà

http://www.paulschilliger.com/

il utilise une chambre ,vu qu'il parle de grand format sur son site...

Les photographies présentées dans ce site ont été réalisées avec du matériel de moyen et grand format. Pour photographier dans la nature, j'avais besoin d'un équipement pas trop lourd, mais suffisamment stable, fiable et robuste pour pouvoir supporter les conditions de travail parfois défavorables rencontrées en extérieur. De bonnes performances et une mise en oeuvre simple et rapide étaient également importantes. J'ai opté pour un système Pentax 6x7 et une chambre pliante Linhof Super Technika 4x5 inches. Plus récemment, j'ai également ajouté une chambre monorail Toyo VX-125 modifiée, qui est maintenant la camera que j'utilise le plus à cause de sa grande souplesse, de sa taille et de son poids réduits et de ses possibilités d'extension pour utiliser de longues focales. Pour sortir des sentiers battus, j'utilise depuis peu une chambre pliante Linhof 13x18 qui peut aussi accepter un dos Canham 6x17 modifié. D'autres fabricants tels que Arca-Swiss, Ebony, Canham, Wista et Horseman proposent également d'excellentes chambres compactes à l'intention des photographes de paysages. Les optiques, de 47 à 1200 mm sont de Schneider, Fuji, Nikon et Rodenstock. Tous ces fabricants ont dans leur gamme quelques optiques légères et performantes qui font le bonheur des photographes randonneurs. Un bon spot-mètre permettant une mesure sélective de la lumière, un dos multiformat Sinar pour films en rouleau permettant des panoramiques 6x12 et un trépied stable Gitzo, ainsi qu'un grand sac à dos Tenba PBA complètent l'équipement de base.

çà c'est de la photo ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> hmm, hmm Comment on fait ça ?




photoshop /image /mode /attribuer un profil /sRVB (ou sRGB )


----------



## esope (1 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allez voir çà
> 
> http://www.paulschilliger.com/



que dire de plus que waouh!! magifique merci pour ce lien   

et pour pas poster sans photo:




l'anniversaire de mon "petit" frère hier ...


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> De retour de vacances, je me dit que c'était un très bon choix mon petit P200 de Sony




C'est moi qui suis raide, ou bien cette vache à une tête de vache tatouée sur l'épaule ???  






Ok, c'est moi... je suis raide... désolé...:rose:


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

... et c'est encore le festival sur ce fil !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui suis raide, ou bien cette vache à une tête de vache tatouée sur l'épaule ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hips !jahrom hips !


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

Edit : desole elle rend vraiment pas terrible...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

A l'arrache sans bouger de ma chaise avec l'Ixus 40.


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A l'arrache sans bouger de ma chaise avec l'Ixus 40.
> 
> ​



T'habites ou ? Grenoble ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> T'habites ou ? Grenoble ?



Ouais, sûrement...    A 250 bornes plus au Nord, et à 20 de chez SM.


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, sûrement...    A 250 bornes plus au Nord, et à 20 de chez SM.



Bah desole, j'etais chez une amie et c'est a peu pres le vue qu'on avait. Bon, j'ai tente ma chance... 

Aller, moi aussi j'ai mes petits nuages :


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bah desole, j'etais chez une amie et c'est a peu pres le vue qu'on avait. Bon, j'ai tente ma chance...
> 
> Aller, moi aussi j'ai mes petits nuages



C'est depuis le sommet du Fuji Yama?


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2006)

sympa, ça fait un peu abstrait


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est depuis le sommet du Fuji Yama?


On dit "Fuji San", sinon c'est tres grossier. Non non, c'est dans un cockpit. Une autre, un peu plus loin :


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> On dit "Fuji San", sinon c'est tres grossier.



Bah, pas tant que ça: Vbulletin censure pas hein.  

C'est vrai que c'est sympa les photos depuis... en-haut. 




Y a pas de lac à Grenoble.


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de lac à Grenoble.



C'est sur que vu comme ca...


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2006)

manif contre la loi sur l'immigration


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2006)

Du tout bon par ici. 
HmJ, Picouto , yvos...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Mai 2006)

Des dents (ce ne sont pas les miennes  ) trouvées dans mon jardin, lors d'une séance de gratouillage printanier... :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mai 2006)

Tiens tiens* elisnice*... Ca me rappelle vaguement quelque chose... 

*Picouto* vbulletin est en grève :hein: Emilie la fourmi a une superbe vue


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Des dents (ce ne sont pas les miennes  ) trouvées dans mon jardin, lors d'une séance de gratouillage printanier... :rateau:



J'ai cru que c'était des asperges... :hein: :hosto:


----------



## Virpeen (1 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru que c'était des asperges... :hein: :hosto:


T'aurais pas une petite faim, non ?  
Et là, c'est mieux ? :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas une petite faim, non ?
> Et là, c'est mieux ? :rose:


Non, mais c'est moi...  On voit pas bien de là-haut, faut que je redescende...  



_... de mon nuage._​


----------



## Virpeen (1 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est moi...  On voit pas bien de là-haut, faut que je redescende...
> 
> 
> 
> _... de mon nuage._​



Non, non ! Il te va si bien ce nuage...  :love:


----------



## alarache62 (1 Mai 2006)

JE peux vous dire selon mon expérience professionnelle que ce ne sont pas des dents de carnivore, plutôt un ruminant.
Un lapin?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2006)

Excellentes ces dents Virpeen


----------



## Virpeen (1 Mai 2006)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> JE peux vous dire selon mon expérience professionnelle que ce ne sont pas des dents de carnivore, plutôt un ruminant.
> Un lapin?


Vu la taille de ces dents, c'est pas un lapin ! Je vous laisse juger...
Un chevreuil peut-être ?


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2006)

porc ou mouton à la limite une petite vache...:
des molaires visiblement...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> porc ou mouton à la limite une petite vache...:
> des molaires visiblement...


Ahhhh...   Ben peut-être un mouton car la maison qui surplombe mon verger/jardin est une ancienne bergerie !  :love: 
J'avais pas pensé à ça... :rose: :love:


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

jpmiss  somptueux

J'adore ce thread y'a vraiment du bon boulot


----------



## esope (1 Mai 2006)

un extrait de mon après midi...


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mai 2006)

Virpeen, Jehro :


----------



## r0m1 (1 Mai 2006)

j'aime beaucoup celle la , peut etre que c'est un peu cramé en haut, mais je trouve que ça passe plutôt bien... lumière du  petit matin


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Sympa r0m1, très sympa


----------



## Lastrada (1 Mai 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (2 Mai 2006)

oh le vandale !!!!


----------



## Lastrada (2 Mai 2006)

Non le Parisien. Il vaut mieux l'avoir en journal.


----------



## ikiki (2 Mai 2006)

rien à poster, mais pour dire que c'est dernières pages sont parmis les meilleures ! !up!
Merci jerho, Picouto, esope et les autres.... 

Faut je me remotive pour maîtriser mon foutu obj macro... :mouais:
Ou je retourne au 50 mm


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Poursuite de ma promenade au niveau des bébêtes
> ​


Belle prise!


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Picouto j'admire  Dieu sait que c'est pas facile de prendre ces petites bêtes volante 

Dans le même style :


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mai 2006)

This morning...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

2 églises dans une même rue à Lindau (Bavière)


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2006)

Vivement la fin du printemps...


----------



## r0m1 (2 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> *Poursuite de ma promenade au niveau des bébêtes*




cette photo est de toute beauté ... étais tu à une vitesse particulière pour la choper au vol?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la fin du printemps...


Pourquoi? Y'a trop d'acné dans le thread "Autoportraits"?




Une des plus beau délire architectural de Nice: le château de l'Anglais:


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mai 2006)

En effet, je viens ici juste pour voir vos travaux, c'est tout simplement magique, j'ai les yeux illuminés 

Sydney, merci pour le lien de Paul Schilliger  

---

Je ne poste rien, pour ne pas diminuer la qualité des dernières pages...  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2006)

Avec un jour de retard pour cause de boulot le 1 mai... 







Bravo à tous pour les dernières pages.


----------



## r0m1 (2 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Avec un jour de retard pour cause de boulot le 1 mai...



très jolie comme d'habitude Foguenne , mais j'aurais rajouté peut être un peu plus de contraste... ou alors mon écran d'ibook n'est pas assez bien calibré...:rose:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> très jolie comme d'habitude Foguenne , mais j'aurais rajouté peut être un peu plus de contraste... ou alors mon écran d'ibook n'est pas assez bien calibré...:rose:



Je bosse sur mon iMac calibré et là c'est top mais effectivement, sur mon powerbook non calibré, c'est fade...   
Damned, je suis refait !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa le printemps


Bah ici c'est un peu déja l'été avec ses lumières aveuglantes et ses brumes de chaleur:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse sur mon iMac calibré et là c'est top mais effectivement, sur mon powerbook non calibré, c'est fade...
> Damned, je suis refait !



ta enfin calibré avec une sonde ?
laquelle ta choisis?

heu Paul ,poste en sRVB ,c'est l'espace colorimétrique du web...

@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah ici c'est un peu déja l'été avec ses lumières aveuglantes et ses brumes de chaleur:



de retour a nice?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> de retour a nice?


Ah ben ça fait un moment... sauf que depuis 1 mois j'arrivais pas a sortir du 2eme sous-sol avant la nuit


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mai 2006)

Impossible de mettre de bons vieux coups de boule....Désolé !


----------



## ikiki (2 Mai 2006)

'soir.
Picouto et jpmiss, 

Bon sinon j'en ai déjà parlé avec Syd par MP (marki  ), mais plus j'ai d'avis et mieux c'est :
--> combien pour un D70+18/70 qui a 1 an et demi???


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Le ying et le yang selon IKEA


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'soir.
> Picouto et jpmiss,
> 
> Bon sinon j'en ai déjà parlé avec Syd par MP (marki  ), mais plus j'ai d'avis et mieux c'est :
> --> combien pour un D70+18/70 qui a 1 an et demi???



le D70 + 18/70 est en enchère a 565 euros sur ebay ,il reste 1 jour...

ebay

si ton ami te le vends a 700 c'est trop ...
je dirais 600 GRAND maximum pour le kit...
s'il est en bon état ,çà peut le faire ,hésite pas ...le D70 est un boitier qui arrache  quand meme...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'soir.
> Picouto et jpmiss,
> 
> Bon sinon j'en ai déjà parlé avec Syd par MP (marki  ), mais plus j'ai d'avis et mieux c'est :
> --> combien pour un D70+18/70 qui a 1 an et demi???



 Ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit.


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mai 2006)

Picouto :


----------



## ikiki (2 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit.



:rose: j'avais besoin de l'avis d'avisés... sorry :rose:

dendrimere, Picouto et MaC_NeVeU, chouette N&B 

Allez hop, flower power


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

Pq tu prends pas un D50 avec de bons caillous ? @ikiki


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto (meme tarif pour MaC_NeVeU et son travail sur les lmpes)


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto (meme tarif pour MaC_NeVeU et son travail sur les lmpes)


Idem pour toi et Picouto, va falloir attendre un peu 

Aller histoire de ne pas poster sans photos 







Edit : oué et pis flower power aussi tant que j'y suis


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2006)

Tiens, encore des fleurs !


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

c'est pas un peu fini toutes ces fleurs ?!!    

Bravo !!  c'est un régal ce sujet !!

pour changer d'atmosphère :





faut-il encore préciser qu'un lien se cache sous la photo ? Oui ? bon, ok...


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

alèm tu es spécial 

C'est un compliment hein


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

Alem aucune sensibilité ce gars .......


----------



## r0m1 (3 Mai 2006)

Une petite série qui date du début de l'année sur la gare en revenant de Paris.... 










j'en ai deux autres qui me plaisent , mais je vais pas occuper une page entière, je les post plus tard ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mai 2006)

Les paniers en osier, c'est aussi un thème printanier?  

Pas parfaite, mais bon...  :love:


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Les paniers en osier, c'est aussi un thème printanier?
> 
> Pas parfaite, mais bon...  :love:




Très sympa ta photo  

En sépia ça donne pas mal :


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa ta photo
> 
> En sépia ça donne pas mal :



En sépia, et encadré!!!  Merci Mac, je la prends, elle est beaucoup mieux!

C'est combien déjà Photoshop????


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> C'est combien déjà Photoshop????



(Beaucoup) trop cher


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> (Beaucoup) trop cher





Vous pouvez utiliser Gimp, qui est gratuit et qui est une sorte de Photoshop OpenSource. 
Je me dis qu'un de ces quatre il faudra que je fasse un tuto Gimp pour le traitement d'image de base.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez utiliser Gimp, qui est gratuit et qui est une sorte de Photoshop OpenSource.
> Je me dis qu'un de ces quatre il faudra que je fasse un tuto Gimp pour le traitement d'image de base.



Y'en a deja pas mal par là


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En sépia, et encadré!!!  Merci Mac, je la prends, elle est beaucoup mieux!
> 
> C'est combien déjà Photoshop????




pas besoin de photoshop pour faire çà ! 

gimp j'avais essayé il fonctionne avec X11 il me semble?


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>




Heu... c'est quoi comme fleur déjà ça ???


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2006)

Je prépare une conférence ou je parle entre autre de l'importance du lavage des mains des soignants.
Parce que si ce n'est pas fait, de vilaine bebête pourront y vivre tranquille.    





(Photo prise au microscope, je pense que ça passera.  )


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Enorme!


----------



## ikiki (3 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare une conférence ou je parle entre autre de l'importance du lavage des mains des soignants.
> Parce que si ce n'est pas fait, de vilaine bebête pourront y vivre tranquille.
> (Photo prise au microscope, je pense que ça passera.  )


 



Chouette 
C'est un grossissement X600 tes bestioles j'imagine


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Chouette
> C'est un grossissement X600 tes bestioles j'imagine



a propos  de grossissement ,je fais (enfin ...) recevoir l'oeillon nikon DK21M ,prévu initialement pour le D200 mais qui s'adapte sur les D70 etc...et qui parait il améliore la visée de maniere significative...
on verra des que je l'ai...


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez utiliser Gimp, qui est gratuit et qui est une sorte de Photoshop OpenSource.
> Je me dis qu'un de ces quatre il faudra que je fasse un tuto Gimp pour le traitement d'image de base.



Ouép je l'utilise déjà  si je peut vous conseiller http://gimp4you.eu.org/ qui n'est pas mal non plus pour les tutos et autre  Bref je m'égare du sujet.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2006)

Bon, comme je sais qu'il y a des fanas de fleurs...  (Jarhon, Alem   )

Une petite pâquerette pour la route. 






et une bebette.


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme je sais qu'il y a des fanas de fleurs...  (Jarhon, Alem   )
> 
> 
> Une petite pâquerette pour la route.



C'est vraiment magnifique! J'adoreeeeeeee


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Géniale la paquerette 






Ahah que je suis drôle


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2006)

Bon, je termine avec les fleurs du jardin... 
Arpès les pâquerettes, les pisse-en-lit. 











Je vais pouvoir tondre la pelouse.


----------



## yvos (3 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je vois peut-être un intérêt à l'objectif macro


dépêche toi avant l'hiver, alors 

Remi, j'aime bien photo prise dans le Paris-Nantes


----------



## mado (3 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu fini toutes ces fleurs ?!!
> 
> Bravo !!  c'est un régal ce sujet !!
> 
> pour changer d'atmosphère..


C'est pour le jardin de Jahrom 


Les vitres de mon TGV étaient plus propres  
J'aime beaucoup cette galerie et ce qu'elle évoque de ces voyages retours, souvent propices aux voyages intérieurs.

Merci m'sieur.


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour le jardin de Jahrom






Continuez... ça me parle les fleurs... c'est MAGNIFIQUE... J'ADORE !!!

Tiens je vais p'tet me faire le jardin des plantes moi...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

C'est pas des fleurs


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi les néons sur les tours / flèches / minarets ??



Des néons...


----------



## yvos (3 Mai 2006)

classique au moyen orient: beaucoup mosquées ont des néons, souvent verts - mis à part les mosquées "touristiques" (celle-ci n'en est pas une) - et encore. Le mieux est d'atterir la nuit pour voir tout cela


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Doit on rappeler que le vert est la couleur de l'Islam? 
Certaines mosquées sont carrément couvertes de néons verts ce qui est à mon gout assez laid.
Celle-ci est plutot discrète question néons. Ils sont peut etre là juste pour éviter que le muezzin se casse la gueule dans les escaliers


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mai 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.



Ce vert n'était pas encore arrivé à Dakar, en juin passé... Ni ici, d'ailleurs. 

C'est vraiment beau, jpmiss, j'adore ces athmosphères de fin de journée - ??? - des pays musulmans, cimentés de partout, avec le zin-zin du muezzin, qui recommence à crier à 17H, puis à 19H (plus ou moins).

Et surtout, ce soulagement physique, créé par la fin de l'épuisante chaleur de la journée, pour faire place à l'heure de... l'apéro...   - il est 14H54 à Accra, le pire moment...

C'est l'effet que m'a donné ta photo


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi les néons sur les tours / flèches / minarets ??



C'est 1 muezzin qui se bat au sabre laser contre Joda...  

Bon OK je sors...

J'ai rien a poster ces temps... Félicitations pour ce superbe post !


----------



## Virpeen (3 Mai 2006)

Tout le monde est inspiré en ce moment !  Magnifiques photos ! :love:
Une petite, prise en revenant du jardin...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Une petite, prise en revenant du jardin...



Y'en a marre de fleurs!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a marre de fleurs!



Et bien rien que pour toi et Jahron, une petite galerie printanière...


----------



## esope (3 Mai 2006)

mon travail du moment: je reprend des peintures célèbres en playmobil...    

Pour la première:




vous aurez reconnu "la cène"...

Je m'attèle maintenant à "La Joconde" et autre "Radeau de la Méduse":rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (3 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> mon travail du moment: je reprend des peintures célèbres en playmobil...
> 
> 
> Je m'attèle maintenant à "La Joconde" et autre "Radeau de la Méduse":rateau:




  



Attention tu sais les caricatures en ce moment


----------



## joubichou (3 Mai 2006)

Pour ceusses que ça intéresse, mes photos :http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/559709


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> mon travail du moment: je reprend des peintures célèbres en playmobil...
> 
> Je m'attèle maintenant à "La Joconde" et autre "Radeau de la Méduse":rateau:



J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites...


----------



## fedo (3 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> mon travail du moment: je reprend des peintures célèbres en playmobil...
> 
> Pour la première:
> 
> ...



si tu continues comme ça tu vas prendre un procès par l'église catholique française .


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Ca ferait une bonne campagne pour recruter des enfants de coeur


----------



## al02 (3 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceusses que ça intéresse, mes photos :http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/559709



Superbes photos Joubichou.  
Elles sont dignes de figurer dans ce fil, toutes plus belles les unes que les autres. :love:

Profession : _Tree surgeon_ --> traduction automatique : *chirurgien d'arbre*. Belle définition et beau métier. Chapeau.


----------



## doudou83 (3 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceusses que ça intéresse, mes photos :http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/559709



C'est très beau !!! les insectes sont .... topissimes


----------



## al02 (3 Mai 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> si tu continues comme ça tu vas prendre un procès par l'église catholique française .



Elle va te faire une "*scène*" !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> mon travail du moment: je reprend des peintures célèbres en playmobil...
> 
> Pour la première:
> vous aurez reconnu "la cène"...


On voit tres bien sur cette photo d'époque que le personnage a la droite de Jesus est une femme...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> si tu continues comme ça tu vas prendre un procès par l'église catholique française .


tain fait gaffe les cathos vont se foutre en rogne ! 
bien vu en tout cas !


----------



## esope (3 Mai 2006)

> Citation:
> 
> si tu continues comme ça tu vas prendre un procès par l'église catholique française .
> 
> Elle va te faire une "scène" !



à mon avis je me prendrais un procès de playmobil avant...  

Mais c'est pas grave j'assume  

en tout cas merci à tous pour ces retours plutôt positif:rose: , je poste la suite dès que possible.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis je me prendrais un procès de playmobil avant...
> 
> Mais c'est pas grave j'assume
> 
> en tout cas merci à tous pour ces retours plutôt positif:rose: , je poste la suite dès que possible.



fait la meme chose avec mahomet en playmobil!


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mai 2006)

... recherche (mal ?) faite j'arrive pas à trouver un logiciel pour faire les cadres :rose:. Si vous pouviez mettre quelques infos au détour d'un post. Merci


----------



## ikiki (3 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceusses que ça intéresse, mes photos :http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/559709



Superbe galerie :love:  
Quoi ton matos?




esope : originale


----------



## fanou (3 Mai 2006)

quelle horreur à prendre en photo, ça bouge tout le temps !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ton matos?



Un 3120 XP


----------



## ikiki (3 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un 3120 XP




 impressionnantes les specs!
Le tout est de réussir à bien cadrer


----------



## joubichou (3 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Superbe galerie :love:
> Quoi ton matos?
> 
> 
> ...


sony dsc 727, j'ai aussi une 3120 XP


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

1250 m


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Sydney 






Oh une mini thebig


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...



twk


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Oh une mini thebig



Je dirais plutot un mini Jay (dans Clerks) 

TWK 
Sydney


----------



## maiwen (3 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 1250 m







ballon d'alsace mais en hiver


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

ma contribution bebete...
il a fallu que je fouille ,printemps... 2005 celle la


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ballon d'alsace mais en hiver



bien !
on dirait du shilliger!
et c'est un compliment...


----------



## maiwen (3 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien !
> on dirait du shilliger!
> et c'est un compliment...


je connais pas mais si c'est un compliment merci 

j'ai été voir son site, c'est magnifique  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien !
> on dirait du shilliger!
> et c'est un compliment...



Y'a juste l'arbre en plein milieu qui me gène un peu mais c'est parske je suis jaloux de pas avoir de photo comme celle-ci en stock


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a juste l'arbre en plein milieu qui me gène un peu mais c'est parske je suis jaloux de pas avoir de photo comme celle-ci en stock



oui enfin on dirait ,parce que lui il bosse avec une chambre ...

quand on aura un boitier 20 Mpix ,on pourra commencer à rivaliser...

je donne de nouveau le lien

http://www.paulschilliger.com/

il joue avec la lumière ,c'est incroyable ...
il doit réfléchir avec sa chambre sur le cadrage etc...
puis quand la lumiere convient clic clac,une photo c'est plié...

en fait comme il l'explique ,on peut faire çà n'importe ou ,un coin de nature près de chez soi ...et une chambre ...qui coute la peau du ...j'imagine...

la voila


----------



## maiwen (3 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin on dirait ,parce que lui il bosse avec une chambre ...
> 
> quand on aura un boitier 20 Mpix ,on pourra commencer à rivaliser...


hum avec les appareils que vous avez on fait déjà de plus belles photos qu'avec un vieux powershot A70 tout cassé :hein:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum avec les appareils que vous avez on fait déjà de plus belles photos qu'avec un vieux powershot A70 tout cassé :hein:



ouai ,mais il manque encore qq méga pixels ....ca viendra ... 

le 24 x36 c'était une régression ...grace au numérique ,on va retrouver la qualité des photos prises en moyen et grand format...

chic ,2010 mon boitier 20 Mpix!


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

hey...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> hey...



si si Alem !  

grand format


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2006)

allez un peu de jazz ,

juin 2005 Etelbruck (lux)

Sal la Rocca (contrebasse )


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allez un peu de jazz ,
> 
> juin 2005 Etelbruck (lux)
> 
> Sal la Rocca (contrebasse )



Pantoise, j'en suis pantoise... 

Comment poster, après cette circonvolution de bras en contrebasse, dans la claire lumière, et cette couleur poétique d'un saxo, quasi arc-en-ciel, pour saluer, au final, cette espérance du cor français... attendant le premier son, l'alto parfait?

Mes hommages


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

Une petite derniere sur l'Atlantique :


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

Une petite derniere sur l'Atlantique :


----------



## jojofk (4 Mai 2006)

Salut  

Je ne suis pas abonné au portfolio et pas plus photographe. Juste un loisir que permet ma caméra.. 
N'empêche sur le coup je l'M bien mon barbelé! :rose:


----------



## r0m1 (4 Mai 2006)

Dernière petite série de bestioles que je possède, après les scorpions, les araignées, les serpents, un peu plus de poésie...





Et une quasiment hors charte...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> cette espérance du cor français... attendant le premier son



c'est un bugle !


----------



## bengilli (4 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> ... premier son, l'alto parfait ...




et c'est un sax ténor


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (4 Mai 2006)

super sympa les feux d'artifices, un sujet auquel je ne me suis pas essayé   

_vbubul ne veut rien savoir... le coeur y est_


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

Pas vraiment feu d'artifice, mais ca m'y a fait penser :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> et c'est un sax ténor



tout a fait ,bocal courbé contrairement à l'alto dont le boc est droit...


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait ,bocal courbé contrairement à l'alto dont le boc est droit...



...encore que certains soprano ont egalement un bocal legerement courbe... Saxiste toi-meme ? T'as vu mon bel avatar ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ...encore que certains soprano ont egalement un bocal legerement courbe... Saxiste toi-meme ? T'as vu mon bel avatar ?



je fut saxiste ... alto

exact il y a des soprano courbés...

et meme des alto droits...

figure toi que cette photo de dexter gordon par hermann leonard au royal roost en 1948 elle trone en format américain ,encadrée au mur au dessus de mon installation hifi...

la preuve


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je fut saxiste ... alto
> 
> exact il y a des soprano courbés...
> 
> ...



Respect, respect, respect...


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2006)

​
au jardin du luxembourg.

évidemment en petit ça rend pas très bien, alors en cliquant sur l'image, elle est en plus grand ... mais là l'image est plus foncée que l'original, c'est rapidweaver qui veut ça 

enfin moi j'aime bien :rose:


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Très chouette  minimaliste, j'adore !


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est un bugle !



Disons qu'il était un peu tard et que j'avais pris un p'tit coup?   

Merci des précisions 

---

C'est magnifique, HmJ, cet arbre lumineux


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

et voilu une petite photo de l'&#339;uvre architecturale qui m'émeut le plus : le pavillon de Barcelone, de l'architecte Mies Van Der Rohe :

j'aime...


----------



## Virpeen (4 Mai 2006)

Zen beaucoup ta photo, maiwen... :love: :love: :love:

PS : j'peux pas te bouler pour l'instant, mais ça viendra... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2006)

merci  :love:

et pour continuer avec le luxembourg, y'a celle là qui "va avec"


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Encore une fois superbe maiwen


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci  :love:
> 
> et pour continuer avec le luxembourg, y'a celle là qui "va avec"



elle est sur ton BlOg celle ci !


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle est sur ton BlOg celle ci !


oui  c'est pas une raison pour ne pas la poster ici  

surtout si elle plait :rose: :love: 

twk merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

Celle la je viens de m'en faire un joli tirage pour mettre au mur ,et remplacer un vilain tirage argentique d'il y a 3 ans...
vive les encres ultrachrome!


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Superbe Sydney ! 

Il fut un temps, j'ai fait la lumière sur la constitution


----------



## yvos (4 Mai 2006)

c'est sympathique les vosges...


----------



## mfay (4 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

>


 Bon choix, valeur sûre 
- Triangle
- Rotel (avec 2 amplis bridgés en mono ?)
- Teac (cd vrds et Minidisc ?)


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Allez j'en remet une couche 











Désolé pour les problème de luminosité, ce sont des photos de mes débuts :rose:


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2006)

dites : le fil jazz, c'est au bar, le fill audiophile, c'est dans musique  et pensez à la taille des images...

moi, j'ai pas envie. à force de vendre des merdes de numérique...


----------



## mfay (4 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

>


 C'est beau, avec en plus un couteau gruyère pour les souris.

Ou alors c'est un ouvre-Mac Mini.


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci  :love:
> 
> et pour continuer avec le luxembourg, y'a celle là qui "va avec"




Ou encore avec celle-ci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Bon choix, valeur sûre
> - Triangle
> - Rotel (avec 2 amplis bridgés en mono ?)
> - Teac (cd vrds et Minidisc ?)



non ,les deux rotel sont en biamplification passive horizontale 
oui minidisc et le CD sont teac ,mais le CD n'est pas VRDS...
mais il pese quand meme 7 kg et a des pointes de découplage qui nichent dans des cuvettes ...
bon voila  
un peu HS... 
Alem va nous disputer ...promis on ferra plus ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure d'une tite mousse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superbe flou ,quel objectif?


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2006)

Ikéééééééé A.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

trouver le nombre de volatiles sur cette photo!
Metz ,plan d'eau ,début janvier (brrr) 2006


----------



## ikiki (4 Mai 2006)

Sinon jolies photo maiwen 
Epi aussi twk, Syd; jahrom... 




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'ai pas envie. à force de vendre des merdes de numérique...



Chochotte  



Arf, et pitèt je vais me mettre au reflex numérique ce WE en choppant d'occaz un D70...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> merki
> pour l'objectif, c'est toujours mon sigma 18-200 sur 200 mm ouvert à 8 et 1/250



ok a 200 mm ,c'est normal ce flou!


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Pratique les soeurs , la petite, puis la grande. Avec une guest star : mon iBook


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2006)

une photo avant d'aller au dodo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ikéééééééé A.



t'aurai pu nous laisser deviner !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

comme mackie ,une derniere et au dodo ...

metz ,plan d'eau ,janvier ,meme jour que les coin coin...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2006)

Nice Ancien:






Et Nice moderne:






twk j'aime beaucoup ta palourde!


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Merci jpmiss 

Allez hop, un peu d'étoiles


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2006)

Juste un essai, comme ça dans la nuit... Forcément, c'est moins joli que le lac... 




Et sans le bruit des gens qui hurlent en-bas, ça le fait moins... ​


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2006)

Une photo prise la semaine dernière, à la "campagne".


----------



## HmJ (5 Mai 2006)

Pour en rajouter une petite sur les jardins : la version japonaise


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Juste un essai, comme ça dans la nuit... Forcément, c'est moins joli que le lac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien le style, on se croirait dans un film


----------



## HmJ (5 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une photo prise la semaine dernière, à la "campagne".
> 
> merci pour l'affichage des forums


Superbe, vraiment. Je te soupconne d'etre passe par du RAW pour avoir cette richesse de tons.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, vraiment. Je te soupconne d'etre passe par du RAW pour avoir cette richesse de tons.


 
C'est vrai qu'elle est tres belle 

Par contre elle est pas un peu grande?


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2006)

tout fout le camp !

Taille maxi ? 600 ! si ça continue, je la passe à 200 par voie logicielle !


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pour la taille, elle le vaut bien




bah non. une vignette avec un lien est la solution si on veut plus grand.

Arrêtez de discuter la taille, je ne discute pas. J'impose !:hein:


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

J'avais jamais fait gaffe a la limite de taille tient, faudra que je fasse gaffe, ceci dit, jolie photo macmarco


----------



## Moumoune (5 Mai 2006)




----------



## HmJ (5 Mai 2006)

Excellente, Moumoune. Beau contraste. Bon aller, une deuxieme sur les jardins japonais :


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

Raaaaa HmJ ça me fait rêver :love:


----------



## HmJ (5 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaa HmJ ça me fait rêver :love:



Merci


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2006)




----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

IceandFire  un coup de boule s'impose ! (j'en profite pour te mettre un coup de boule en photo tient )


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2006)

sympa et originale, j'aime bien twk 

je l'avais déjà remarquée sur ton site


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa et originale, j'aime bien twk



Thanks !


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> IceandFire  un coup de boule s'impose ! (j'en profite pour te mettre un coup de boule en photo tient )




c'est donc vrai...Dieu joue au foot   :love:


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

Nan, au volley , dieu n'est pas trop fan de zizou


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2006)

par contre, tu ferais bien de nettoyer le guestbook de ton portfolio, parce qu'il est infesté de viagra


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> par contre, tu ferais bien de nettoyer le guestbook de ton portfolio, parce qu'il est infesté de viagra



Je suis au courant  mais bon avec plus de 500 entrées par semaines je fait ça quand j'ai le temps....

Pour rester dans le sujet :


----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2006)

Ils ont fermé le bar pour mon anniversaire d'inscription... :hein:

Vengeance !!!!!


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

Je suggère que jahrom soit banni pour cette faute grave 

(allez tient je te met un coup de boule pour le culot )

Joli post-it


----------



## HmJ (5 Mai 2006)

Oui, on note toute la finesse du gramage de ce post it. Quelle magnifique prise de vue


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Mai 2006)

Voilà une que j'aime bien. Le flou qui l'entour donne un effet hum.... spécial...

A vous de jugez


----------



## fedo (5 Mai 2006)

> Voilà une que j'aime bien.



marche pas ton lien .


----------



## guigus31 (5 Mai 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une que j'aime bien. Le flou qui l'entour donne un effet hum.... spécial...
> 
> A vous de jugez



Marche pas non plus... et on ecrit "a vous de juger" ....


----------



## mfay (5 Mai 2006)

En allant chercher mon pain ce matin, j'ai trouvé ça, tout petit qui poussait entre deux morceaux de trottoir. Elle a un peu morflée. Mais comme elle est vaillante, je l'ai recueillie chez moi  Elle a l'air heureuse au chaud, elle va éviter les orages.


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Mai 2006)

Oupppppssss :rose: ca m'apprendra à poster trop vite sans me relire !

Effectivement l'adresse est bien celle-ci

Et pour la peine j'en remets une que j'aime beaucoup !!

Edith m'a dit de faire attention à mon orthographe sans quoi je serai privé de dessert !!!


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2006)

mais, mais...mais...c'est une fleur! :afraid:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont fermé le bar pour mon anniversaire d'inscription... :hein:
> 
> Vengeance !!!!!



c'est quoi ,la cochonnerie derrière le post it??


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2006)

c'est pas hors charte ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> J'avais jamais fait gaffe a la limite de taille tient, faudra que je fasse gaffe, ceci dit, jolie photo macmarco




Merci à tous pour vos compliments !  

-->HMJ(il me semble)
Non, pas de RAW, mais faut que je m'y mette. 


Comment ça elle est trop grande, elle passe sur le 15" de mon Powerbook sans problème ? 

(_Alèm, mp_  )


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au courant  mais bon avec plus de 500 entrées par semaines je fait ça quand j'ai le temps....
> 
> Pour rester dans le sujet :




je trouve qu'il y a quelquechose...





:love:


----------



## guigus31 (5 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je trouve qu'il y a quelquechose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà ce qu'il arrive aux brebis égarées quand on relache des ours!!!

(euh, en vrais j'ai plus peur des chasseurs que des ours quand je me balade dans mes montagnes...mais bon ce n'est pas le propos ici..)


Edit: apres coup la bestiole ressemble plutot a un gros chat mais bon, ya pas de lachers de gros chats en ce moment alors... ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je trouve qu'il y a quelquechose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moi qui voulais te mettre un coup de boule pour l'analogie entre les 2 photos... 
génialement trouvé ...la fleur ...du mal? 

"vous devriez donner gnia gnia gnia.."


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas hors charte ?



on devrait pas montrer de telles horreur...je parle pas de la belle et la bete ...mais du vilain truc noir derriere le post it...


----------



## joubichou (5 Mai 2006)

une mésange à ma fenêtre


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2006)

Bon, celle-ci, ça va, elle est pas trop grande, y a juste à cliquer !   







Vraiment bien vu Ice !   :love:


----------



## basalmus (5 Mai 2006)

Très belle photo!


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quelqu'un pourrait peut-être me renseigner?!
Voilà, j'ai vu un appareil photo qui me semble pas mal et interessant niveau prix.
C'est un reflex numérique 6.1 pixels c'est un PENTAX (marque de qualité) c'est donc le : 

Pentax *ist DL
J'attends vos réponses qui seront les bienvenues.


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2006)

basalmus a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo!




Laquelle ? 

Tu peux citer la personne qui a posté la photo, même si tu supprimes celle-ci de la citation.


----------



## basalmus (5 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je ne suis pas abonné au portfolio et pas plus photographe. Juste un loisir que permet ma caméra..
> N'empêche sur le coup je l'M bien mon barbelé! :rose:



Je voulais parler de cette photo  Dsl.


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait peut-être me renseigner?!
> Voilà, j'ai vu un appareil photo qui me semble pas mal et interessant niveau prix.
> ...



tu devrais poser ta question par là..j'ai un *ist *Ds*


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)




----------



## guigus31 (5 Mai 2006)

elles sont vraiment chouettes tes photos, twk!


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> elles sont vraiment chouettes tes photos, twk!


Merci beaucoup 

(Yip si tu passe par la, c'était a un certain anniv de mariage prés de Soissons )

Edit : Merci Picouto, chouette photo de Dublin ! Y'a de l'idée ! 

_"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto."

_et nia nia nia et nia nia nia


----------



## esope (5 Mai 2006)

je continue mon travail de mise en scène de playmobil:

voici la version joconde:



(à continuer...)

et la version Wahrol:




picouto, twk et macmarco


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

Génial, tu devrait bosser pour playmobil  fait toi embaucher comme directeur marketting


----------



## guigus31 (5 Mai 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à esope."  Chiotte alors!! 

Ben alors là, chapeau pasque la joconde a été reprise et detournée des milliers de fois, mais alors avec un playmobyl je suis presque sûr que t'a l'exclusivité!!!


----------



## esope (5 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Génial, tu devrait bosser pour playmobil  fait toi embaucher comme directeur marketting



Ouais d'ailleurs si quelqu'un lis ce forum et qu'il bosse chez eux ceci est une annonce "EMBAUCHEZ-MOI S.V.P" (même si c'est chez lego ça me dérange pas...)    

enfin merci pour tout :rose:


----------



## mfay (5 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une mésange à ma fenêtre



Elle est superbe cette mésange. Mais ton avatar ne présage rien de bon


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Ouais d'ailleurs si quelqu'un lis ce forum et qu'il bosse chez eux ceci est une annonce "EMBAUCHEZ-MOI S.V.P" (même si c'est chez lego ça me dérange pas...)
> 
> enfin merci pour tout :rose:




bon, je vais en parler à une cliente qui a un papa très bien placé* chez Playmobil mais faudra que tu sois sage et que tu ne manges pas les BN de tes camarades hein ?!!  

sinon, ta signature est trop grande ! 

_ouais, je fais aussi les signatures !_


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2006)




----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2006)




----------



## esope (5 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais en parler à une cliente qui a un papa très bien placé* chez Playmobil mais faudra que tu sois sage et que tu ne manges pas les BN de tes camarades hein ?!!
> 
> sinon, ta signature est trop grande !
> 
> _ouais, je fais aussi les signatures !_



J'mange pas de BN que des princes. 

et d'ac pour ma signature je m'en vais la réduire de ce pas


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2006)

moi les BN, c'est les "Petit-Déjeuner" que le matin. les Prince, pour les voyages en voiture !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peu perdu là :mouais:



C'est une des sculptures qu'on peut voir le long de la promenade des arts à Nice où se trouvent le musée d'art moderne et d'art contemporain (MAMAC) ainsi que la bibilothèque L. Nucera dite "bibliothèque tête carrée:


----------



## guigus31 (5 Mai 2006)

Marrant, ca fait penser au fameux "Cube" de steeve jobs a new york...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mai 2006)

Picoutu :  pour les réservoirs et Dublin !
Esope : curieux... 
JPmiss : lis ton blog !


----------



## jojofk (5 Mai 2006)

eh ben moi qui pensais ne jamais foutre les pieds à Nice.. ( ! )  



> Je voulais parler de cette photo  Dsl.



merci basalmus, c'est que ça me donnerait presque envie de continuer!


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ..




J'adore !!!  
Vraiment belle photo !
Couleurs, lumière, cadrage     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, ca fait penser au fameux "Cube" de steeve jobs a new york...



Je vois vraiment pas le rapport... A part la forme cubique....
Ici il s'agit d'une sculpture habitée (services administratifs de la bibliothèque) de 28 m de haut en alu alors que le cube de NY n'est qu'un porche d'entrée de 9 m en verre...
Faudrait arrêter le Stevejobisme a toutes les sauces...  

PS: dendrimere j'aime beaucoup celle-ci. Tres belle lumière et sujet sympa  Et merci pour ton message


----------



## jojofk (6 Mai 2006)

Oui j'aimerais limite ôter la mienne au milieu..   ..


----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'aimerais limite ôter la mienne au milieu..   ..



Tu as la possibilité d'éditer ton message.
Tu la supprimes de ton message au milieu et tu la remets dans le suivant.


----------



## jojofk (6 Mai 2006)

sitôt dit..


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)




----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

bon, bah bonne nuit hein !


----------



## Caddie Rider (6 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> sitôt dit..




J'aime beaucoup !!! la lumièrere et surtout le sujet...


----------



## I-bouk (6 Mai 2006)

Bon ça fait des mois et des mois que j'admire vos photos et voilà, je pose ma petite mienne pas trop belle mais je l'aime bien ... ( faut voir ce que j'ai fait avec les chevaux (( -18 ))    ) ah ah, mais bon voilà ,, hum , heu la voilà ( qui ? ) j'adore ce petit coin de campagne, ces champs, ces paysans et filles de paysans aussi ^^voilà tout quoi que de beau souvenir et .. et .. j'aime cette photo :


----------



## mactambour (6 Mai 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça fait des mois et des mois que j'admire vos photos et voilà, je pose ma petite mienne pas trop belle mais je l'aime bien ... ( faut voir ce que j'ai fait avec les chevaux (( -18 ))    ) ah ah, mais bon voilà ,, hum , heu la voilà ( qui ? ) j'adore ce petit coin de campagne, ces champs, ces paysans et filles de paysans aussi ^^voilà tout quoi que de beau souvenir et .. et .. j'aime cette photo :


Mais ça fait un peu froid ! 

Le printemps est enfin là ...








​


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mai 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça fait un peu froid !
> 
> Le printemps est enfin là ...
> 
> ...


Très joli le printemps!...:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est une des sculptures qu'on peut voir le long de la promenade des arts à Nice où se trouvent le musée d'art moderne et d'art contemporain (MAMAC) ainsi que la bibilothèque L. Nucera dite "bibliothèque tête carrée:



cool ,faudra que je passe y faire un tour cet été quand je serai sur la côte...


----------



## ikiki (6 Mai 2006)

tous!

Ben de bien jolies photos ces dernières pages, encore...  

Bon, rien a poster là tout de suite main'nan, mais bientot, pitèt ce soir.
En fait ayé j'ai mon D70 depuis hier soir  :love: 
Mais heu bon j'ai vachement de mal à m'y habituer, j'arrive pô^à grand chose là, c'était vachement plus simple avec mon SP500 :hein: 
Je trouve même pô où c'est le N&B... :rose: ça se fait qu'en post traitement?

Enfin sinon c'est un chouette joujou


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve même pô où c'est le N&B... :rose: ça se fait qu'en post traitement?



Non, mais te prends pas la tête lors de la prise de vue. Car il ya beaucoup de façon de faire du N&B en post traitement. Et que ton appareil n'en connais qu'une ...

Alem : on peut faire du N&B avec un D70 ?


----------



## esope (6 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve même pô où c'est le N&B...  ça se fait qu'en post traitement?


moi perso je préfère être en N&B dès la prise de vue et jouer avec les filtres de couleurs et du coup passer moins de temps sur l'ordi...
Sinon le mode N&B doit normalement être dans les paramètres de l'espace colorimètrique (en tout cas c'était comme ça sur mon ancien minolta etr c'est comme ça sur mon 350D...) 

ou tu essaies de trouver un manuel d'utilisation


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

non, le noir et blanc (et ne venez pas me causer du niveau de gris grisaillou du 350D) n'est pas en direct sur le D70/D70s (j'ai pas regardé mais soit dans Nikon Capture, soit dans une méthode que tu trouveras dans le sujet "cuisine" ou en faisant une recherch dans photo)

ps : là, j'ai pas mes lunettes !


----------



## ikiki (6 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ou tu essaies de trouver un manuel d'utilisation



Je l'ai et le parcours... 
ça rentre doucement


----------



## Virpeen (6 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah bonne nuit hein !



Tu ne veux pas ouvrir un fil "peinture" ?   :rose: :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas ouvrir un fil "peinture" ?   :rose: :love:




t'étais avec moi sous la douche ? parce que c'était justement ce que j'étais en train de me dire...   

_ps : la prochaine fois, frotte plus fort, j'aurais bien besoin d'un massage du dos !_ :love:


----------



## esope (6 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et ne venez pas me causer du niveau de gris grisaillou du 350D



moi j'le trouve pas si mal le mode N&B du 350D, certes il faut bien gérer les filtres colorés virtuels et les tofs méritent un petit coup de corrections derrière mais c'est pas si catastrophique... et puis il le mérite d'y être au moins...


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

bof... je préfère encore mes TriX...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

En farfouillant dans mes photos et avec l'aide de photoshop je tourne et retourne mes photos qui sont sans dessus ni dessous. Et je me trouve devant un effet d'optique ma foi troublant. C'est la même photo, je le jure. C'est pas ma plus belle photo mais ça me scotch un peu quand même.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> tous!
> 
> Ben de bien jolies photos ces dernières pages, encore...
> 
> ...


hep !
noir et blanc =mélangeur de couche /monochrome sous photoshop...
pour retrouver la triX?
couche rouge 25
couche bleu 35 
couche vert 40

pour les virages:balance des couleurs...
passer par des calques de réglage pour plus de souplesse...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> cool ,faudra que je passe y faire un tour cet été quand je serai sur la côte...


Comme tu as été sage en voici 2 autres


----------



## guigus31 (6 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> En farfouillant dans mes photos et avec l'aide de photoshop je tourne et retourne mes photos qui sont sans dessus ni dessous. Et je me trouve devant un effet d'optique ma foi troublant. C'est la même photo, je le jure. C'est pas ma plus belle photo mais ça me scotch un peu quand même.



Ca c'est marant!! y'en a une "en creux" et une "en bosse"!  sympas!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

Lézardons !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est marant!! y'en a une "en creux" et une "en bosse"!  sympas!



Après discussion avec un ami photographe : "ça vient de la lecture des images que l'on fait inconsciemment avec une lumière qui vient d'en haut"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu as été sage en voici 2 autres



c'est sympa ce machin ...bah si tu connais bien ,on se voit en juillet puis tu me montreras des trucs sympas que je connais pas à Nice ...
moi j'aime bien le vieux Nice...


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien le vieux Nice...



Bah ca tombe bien la promenade des arts c'est a 2 pas du vieux Nice 

yvos c'est quoi cette sculpture?


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2006)

c'est une sculpture d'Etienne Martin, qu'on peut voir dans le parc de Bercy à Paris 

une autre photo par ici


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est une sculpture d'Etienne Martin, qu'on peut voir dans le parc de Bercy à Paris
> 
> une autre photo par ici



Sympa.
On dirait un peu Galactus dans le Surfer d'Argent


----------



## twk (6 Mai 2006)

Chouette photos vous tous


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous  

Deux petites photos prises cet après midi... 
L'une d'un brin de lavande ou le rappel en flouté de l'avant plan me plait beaucoup...





Et l'autre d'une pensée blanche sur laquelle repose une petite perle d'eau...


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Deux petites photos prises cet après midi...
> L'une d'un brin de lavande ou le rappel en flouté de l'avant plan me plait beaucoup...
> ...





HAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH  :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


Non rien


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> HAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH  :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:
> 
> 
> Non rien



C'est bientôt fini les fleurs, c'est promis, le soleil arrive, je vais bientôt passer aux photos de plage


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bientôt fini les fleurs, c'est promis, le soleil arrive, je vais bientôt passer aux photos de plage



Je suis sur que ce genre de photo de plage devrait plaire a jahrom:


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur que ce genre de photo de plage devrait plaire a jahrom:



nous pensions à la même chose :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur que ce genre de photo de plage devrait plaire a jahrom:





[mode=malow regarde  on] Mouais bof... [mode=malow regarde  off]


----------



## twk (6 Mai 2006)

twk invente l'iTunes mobile (ou le mobile iTunes pour bébé)


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur que ce genre de photo de plage devrait plaire a jahrom...




sinon Jahrom, je te propose le vrai Paris Plage :


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

Bon OUikinde à tous !

je vous surveille de loin !

je vais la rejoindre


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> sinon Jahrom, je te propose le vrai Paris Plage :



Rue Castagnary...


----------



## ikiki (6 Mai 2006)

Petite balade dans Paris cet aprèm, ça m'a permis d'étrenner le D70... c'est pas top, mais soyez indulgents   















Quoi ya des fleurs???!!!


----------



## twk (6 Mai 2006)

Superbe la première !!!  (Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ikiki....)






L'oeil de ma dulcinée :love::love:


----------



## rockindé (6 Mai 2006)

Pour les amateurs de "toys art" Spirit of 69', entre guillemets... la suivante pour les amateurs de Coupé Bertone Guilia 1750...






Et de l' homme du matche façon andy:


----------



## ikiki (6 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> L'oeil de ma dulcinée :love::love:




Merci du compliment  

Joli oeil 

Ma mienne à moi de dulcinée :love: (Syd??? ) et en N&B


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi , j'ai plus de modèles :cry:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Merci du compliment
> 
> Joli oeil
> 
> Ma mienne à moi de dulcinée :love: (Syd??? ) et en N&B


Coucou ! Que se passe t'il imimi tu peux pas passer ou tu veux pas???  :love:


----------



## jojofk (7 Mai 2006)

Je testais mon grand angle avant l'orage.




Note: mes photos sont prises avec un camescope (Pana GS-400).. Jdis ça parce qu'en comparaison avec la majeures partie de celles postées ici, y'a pas photo, hein (et pourtant j'ai fait des efforts)..


----------



## HmJ (7 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Je testais mon grand angle avant l'orage.



... mais tout ca c'etait avant le drame    

Tres tres belles series sur ce fil, j'applaudis des deux mains et des deux pieds !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Coucou ! Que se passe t'il imimi tu peux pas passer ou tu veux pas???  :love:



au D70 ce noir et blanc?
immmmmmmimiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as toujours de très belles façades :love:


----------



## ikiki (7 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> au D70 ce noir et blanc?
> immmmmmmimiiiiiiiiiiiiii





Ouais c'est pris au D70 (à mon avis le temps que je maîtrise la bête, le SP500 va prendre un peu la poussière )
Le N&B a été obtenu, excusé du peu, avec iPhoto 
Sisisi c'est vrai hein :rateau: 

Sinon joli contre-jour jojofk , même si c'est pris au camescope... 

jpmiss, comme tjrs, jolie facade


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est pris au D70 (à mon avis le temps que je maîtrise la bête, le SP500 va prendre un peu la poussière )
> Le N&B a été obtenu, excusé du peu, avec iPhoto
> Sisisi c'est vrai hein :rateau:
> 
> ...




et bien pkoi pas ,pour un permier essai ,c'est pas mal...
je crois que tu vas bien vite laisser tes pelloches de coté...
prochaine etape ,une imprimante Epson a encre ultrachrome et adieu l'argentique!

c'est quoi le SP 500 dont tu parles ?
pentax non?
tout manuel?


----------



## ikiki (7 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le SP 500 dont tu parles ?
> pentax non?
> tout manuel?



Alors tout d'abord, un pitit essai d'hier soir, avec l'aide de ma mimi-porte-alumettes (ouais, elle s'est même un peu cramé les oids... mais j'ai pas encore le trépied...)





Voilà, ça c'est fait... main'nan je peux flooder un peu   

Oui, le SP500 c'est un pentax, tout manuel, qui appartenait à mon grand père.
Cet appareil marche toujours très bien et le caillou de 50mm qui ouvre à 2 est bien efficace


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2006)

jahrom


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mai 2006)

Essai de N/B





PS: Ikiki, ca laisse présager de bonnes choses !


----------



## ikiki (7 Mai 2006)

Magnifique FLEUR yvos   

dendrimere, 
Prise avec quoi? Quel procédé pour le N&B?


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique FLEUR yvos
> 
> dendrimere,
> Prise avec quoi? Quel procédé pour le N&B?



350D/tamron 17-35
fichier raw, passage en jpeg, mélangeur de couche, et bidouille !    
passez-voir par ICI, ca peut etre interessant


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Essai de N/B


Essai transformé! 
C'est pris du pont de arts nan?


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Essai de N/B



Superbe composition !


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Essai transformé!
> C'est pris du pont de arts nan?



Je confirme, oui ! j'y traine très souvent en ce moment....


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> jahrom



J'imagine, cette photo, en grande dimension, sur mon mur orangé... C'est réjouissant, Yvos


----------



## jahrom (7 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine, cette photo, en grande dimension, sur mon mur orangé... C'est réjouissant, Yvos




Et en plus on l'encourage...


----------



## esope (7 Mai 2006)

pour  changer des fleurs et autres bestioles:




le dessous de mon bureau!  



			
				j'en donne plus a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dendrimere.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> le dessous de mon bureau!



 quel bordel 
ne serais ce pas une photo insolite ?


----------



## esope (7 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> quel bordel
> ne serais ce pas une photo insolite ?



Et en core c'est pas vu de dessus  :rose: 

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )​
:rose: :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Et en core c'est pas vu de dessus  :rose:
> 
> :rose: :rose:



:affraid:  Heureusement qu'à l'intérieur du Mac, "on" range tout seul ou presque


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



applique un filtre photoshop la dessus ,et tu te retrouve avec la peinture d'alem de l'autre jour !


----------



## esope (7 Mai 2006)

la boule à facette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne.



superbes couleurs


----------



## jahrom (7 Mai 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>




tres belle image, mais la taille attention au modo!!!!


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Bien joué  j'aime beaucoup


----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tres belle image, mais la taille attention au modo!!!!




+1   :love:



Comme aurait pu chanter Georges :
Gare au modooooooooooo !


----------



## jahrom (7 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tres belle image, mais la taille attention au modo!!!!




Attention à qui ??


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Attention à qui ??




Alem veille ,si les images dépassent 600 de large !
moi je fais gaffe maintenant...


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Oué mais 600 de hauteur ça gène pas non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Oué mais 600 de hauteur ça gène pas non ?



oui C vrai,soit...


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2006)

Vous aimez mon tournesol ?


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous !!! très jolies photos tous   (esope...range ton bureau ) 
Quelques photos de mon après midi, et pour changer des fleurs, des photos parfumées au bon goût d'été et de soleil .....  














​
Pour ceux qui connaissent notre région, les photos ont été prises à Sanary-sur-Mer...


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Hop, reportage photo de cet aprém : commémoration des courses de côtes 





































Excusez la mauvaise qualité des photos, j'ai réduit a 600 de largeur et les voitures a grande vitesse c'est pas mon fort


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2006)

elles sont sympas 

_mais n'oublie pas une chose : 6 photos à 150ko pièce, ça fait beaucoup...mais bon, c'est la série qui veut ça _


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Vous aimez mon tournesol ?


il est beau!


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> elles sont sympas
> 
> _mais n'oublie pas une chose : 6 photos à 150ko pièce, ça fait beaucoup...mais bon, c'est la série qui veut ça _



En effet, elles ne passent pas toutes par ici, petite vitesse...

---

Et pour ne pas trop en rajouter, je rajouterais tout de même que le tournesol de Doudou est très bien


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En effet, elles ne passent pas toutes par ici, petite vitesse...
> 
> ---
> 
> Et pour ne pas trop en rajouter, je rajouterais tout de même que le tournesol de Doudou est très bien



Merki  m'dame !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Hop, reportage photo de cet aprém : commémoration des courses de côtes


Tiens c'est marrant, elle ne ressemblait pas trop à ça les voitures de courses de côtes, c'est plutôt du grand standing là 

Et j'm'y connais mon père était mécano de ces courses pendant 30 ans, plutôt pour les boeufs  genre R5 customisées  ou alors barquette ou formule F2, F3 ...

Belles photos en tout cas mais dommage qu'il n'est pas fait beau ...


----------



## macalounet (7 Mai 2006)

photo sans flash, sur un ancien  (3 ans) Sony DCS-P52. .
Lieu :  château de Spontin (Belgique)

voilà voià une de mes photos préférées.

Alain.


----------



## jahrom (7 Mai 2006)




----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> [img=Malow au bord de l'eau]


Je la verrais bien en sépia celle-ci !   

Léger, le sépia :


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Merci aux commentateur et aux coup de bouleur 

@ Yvos : Ca doit être le serveur qui merde un peu de mon côté parceque 150 ko pour une photos c'est pas énorme quand même


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>


Là j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être moi-même assise sur l'escalier... 
Très joli bravo!:love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2006)

jahrom. J'aime vraiment beaucoup, beaucoup.  Me suis permis de la reprendre, la recadrer... je trouve l'image plus «forte» sans les maisons. 

_Si vous pouviez éviter d'inclure la photo dans vos citations... _


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Suite de la page précédente  :






Jolie photo au bord de l'eau jahrom, vraiment


----------



## jahrom (7 Mai 2006)

Merci merci, je n'y suis pour rien, le sujet m'inspire...


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je la verrais bien en sépia celle-ci !
> 
> Léger, le sépia :


  C'est super joli aussi  en noir et blanc...:love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Mai 2006)

Toujours au même endroit :


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Je t'ai déjà boulé mais ça vaudrait le coup


----------



## macmarco (8 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai déjà boulé mais ça vaudrait le coup




Merci !  

C'est l'intention qui compte !


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Toujours au même endroit :


 Très joli !... J'ai voulu te bouler! (vous devriez donner des points à d'autres etc... etc...)


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> jahrom. J'aime vraiment beaucoup, beaucoup.  Me suis permis de la reprendre, la recadrer... je trouve l'image plus «forte» sans les maisons.
> 
> _Si vous pouviez éviter d'inclure la photo dans vos citations... _



Pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec WO: en effet, cette photo a de quoi, jahrom. La première (sans le recadrage) détonne par la fille, qui ne devrait pas y être. Pourtant, c'est une bonne photo. Mais l'humain n'y a pas sa place. Ou plutôt, la fille groundgy, babacool détonne dans ce contexte paysage-lumière-bon-cadrage. 

Avec elle: c'est un photo de famile. Sans elle, c'est une photo de qualité.

Au second (WO): magie! Elle est plus que bien.  Aucun rapport. En fait, ça devient une autre photo. D'ambiance. La première étant pourtant de bonne qualité, mais sans le modèle.

Et ce n'est pas question de sépia 

Enfin, petite opinion personnelle


----------



## jahrom (8 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec WO: en effet, cette photo a de quoi, jahrom. La première (sans le recadrage) détonne par la fille, qui ne devrait pas y être. Pourtant, c'est une bonne photo. Mais l'humain n'y a pas sa place. Ou plutôt, la fille groundgy, babacool détonne dans ce contexte paysage-lumière-bon-cadrage.
> 
> Avec elle: c'est un photo de famile. Sans elle, c'est une photo de qualité.
> 
> ...




Non rien....


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Mai 2006)

Je viens de découvrir comment on peut mettre une photo en grand, alors j'essaie&#8230;
Malgré qu'elle soit un peu sombre, j'aime bien cette photo.


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Mai 2006)

Si, ça y est ça marche!


----------



## coolattitude (8 Mai 2006)

Ma petite contribution, un matin dans l'Aveyron en Septembre 2005. APN Sony DSC-P72
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

coolattitude a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite contribution, un matin dans l'Aveyron en Septembre 2005. APN Sony DSC-P72
> http://imageshack.us




vache c'est bien cramé...

je me suis permis de la reprendre :
recadrage ,je préfère comme çà...
pour le ciel cramé ,ya rien mais avec un calque ,mode obscurcir ,opacité 50% j'ai arrangé un peu ...
pour le bas ,j'ai relevé les niveaux et suprimé les reflets avec un calque mode couleur ...
bon c'est du vite fait ,mais l'image est belle...elle mérite d'etre bossée...


----------



## guigus31 (8 Mai 2006)

pas mal, coolattitude!!! la lumière et la brume rendent bien l'ambiance des matinées de fin d'été, enfin je trouve..
Dommage pour les lignes electriques et les petites branches en bas, m'enfin on va pas chipoter!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> vache c'est bien cramé...
> 
> je me suis permis de la reprendre :
> recadrage ,je préfère comme çà...
> ...



Il est fort ce Sydney !!!!    Sympa ta photo Coolattitude 
Au fait Syd merci .....


----------



## coolattitude (8 Mai 2006)

Jolie boulot Sydney Bristow.  Avec les lignes électriques en moins et un recadrage tout suite la photo et déjà plus belle.
Ca me fais plaisir de voir que ma photo à plus


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2006)

coolattitude a dit:
			
		

> Jolie boulot Sydney Bristow.  Avec les lignes électriques en moins et un recadrage tout suite la photo et déjà plus belle.
> Ca me fais plaisir de voir que ma photo à plus



Ben moi je préfère l'orginale ...
Les gouts et les couleurs ....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je préfère l'orginale ...
> Les gouts et les couleurs ....



oui le cadrage c'est subjectif,on peut éventuellement laisser comme çà ,mais quand même effacer les fils électriques ,mais les deux défauts majeurs de cette image ce sont les reflets ,et le ciel cramé ...
si on prend l'image et qu'on balance les niveaux de l'autre coté ,on se rend compte qu'il n'y a rien dans la zone blanche ,c'est le capteur qui coupe dans les hautes lumieres et la on peut rien faire ...
généralement ,sur ce genre d'image  jpeg c'est pas exploitable...

un truc a essayer ,c'est de bosser avec un trépied ,et de shooter en RAW 2 ou 3 images exposés pour les différentes zones de l'image ,et après de combiner les images ,on peut obtenir un truc réellement pas mal car le sujet est très bien choisi et l'heure de la journée aussi...
la on peut faire trois RAW :un exposé pour le bas de l'image ,un pour le milieu et un pour le ciel...
après derawtisation,on colle les images sous formes de calque et on travaille tout çà avec les outils et on sort un truc nickel...ouai çà me donne envie de me trouver la dans l'aveyron et d'essayer !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui le cadrage c'est subjectif,on peut éventuellement laisser comme çà ,mais quand même effacer les fils électriques ,mais les deux défauts majeurs de cette image ce sont les reflets ,et le ciel cramé ...
> si on prend l'image et qu'on balance les niveaux de l'autre coté ,on se rend compte qu'il n'y a rien dans la zone blanche ,c'est le capteur qui coupe dans les hautes lumieres et la on peut rien faire ...
> généralement ,sur ce genre d'image  jpeg c'est pas exploitable...



Je parlais d'un point de vue sensible et non technique  
Pour la technique tu as tout a fait raison  
Mais sa photo rend quand même bien "un petit matin", comme sur la photo nous sommes éblouis et voyons le ciel tout cramé... Y'a un côté pas parfait qui me plait, parce que le matin on est pas parfait ... (c'est vrai que les fils électriques par contre, c'est une véritable plaie ces fils électriques)

Mais en fait je crois qu'on est tous d'accord


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais d'un point de vue sensible et non technique
> Pour la technique tu as tout a fait raison
> Mais sa photo rend quand même bien "un petit matin", comme sur la photo nous sommes éblouis et voyons le ciel tout cramé... Y'a un côté pas parfait qui me plait, parce que le matin on est pas parfait ... (c'est vrai que les fils électriques par contre, c'est une véritable plaie ces fils électriques)
> 
> Mais en fait je crois qu'on est tous d'accord



la technique c'est l'outil qui pemet d'arriver a une image qui nous touche!
vive le numérique!


----------



## ikiki (8 Mai 2006)

Très jolie photo coolattitude , et beau travail de retouche Syd 

Allez, des fleurs   
Cet aprèm, pitite ballade dans paname avec chasse en N&B (toujours en jpeg pour le moment, parce que le RAW, ben..... :rose: )


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Très reussi 






Ma grande soeur alias le muffin Anglais :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Cet aprèm, pitite ballade dans paname avec chasse en N&B



on va se croiser


----------



## ikiki (8 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on va se croiser



nous ça sera cartier latin, bord de seine et pitèt le canal saint martin...
Mais faut que je prenne une douche avant 

Jolie ta moitié de soeur twk 
T'l'aurais pô en entier des fois :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie photo coolattitude , et beau travail de retouche Syd
> 
> Allez, des fleurs
> Cet aprèm, pitite ballade dans paname avec chasse en N&B (toujours en jpeg pour le moment, parce que le RAW, ben..... :rose: )
> ...



tu peux faire de très bons jpeg avec le D70 ...surveille quand meme ton expo ...le pb évoqué précédement ,HL cramés( la plaie en numérique)...
le D70 est reglé pour sous exposer ,si tu veux tu peux corriger de 0,5 IL voire de 1IL (le bouton a droite derriere le déclencheur)...
place toi en visualisation hautes lumieres ( choisit avec le joystick quand tu visualises l'image ...)


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2006)

pas plutot quartier Latin ?


----------



## imimi (8 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pas plutot quartier Latin ?


C'est qu'il a des goûts de luxe mon namour


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2006)

Oui vu comme ça


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Très reussi
> 
> là, une photo
> 
> Ma grande soeur alias le muffin Anglais :love:



 

vous devriez donner gnia gnia gnia...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta moitié de soeur twk
> T'l'aurais pô en entier des fois :love:



imimi va pas aimer à mon avis!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Allez, des fleurs



J'aime bien la première, même si les blancs sont un peu trop blancs et le cadrage perfectible


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la première, même si les blancs sont un peu trop blancs et le cadrage perfectible



HL cramés...


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Ouép dommage pour la surexp, mais sans ça, ça reste une bonne photo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Ouép dommage pour la surexp, mais sans ça, ça reste une bonne photo




et je viens de vérifier ,c'est pas récupérable...

on peut tjrs atténuer avec un calque mais çà remplace pas la matière qui fait défaut ...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> un truc a essayer ,c'est de bosser avec un trépied ,et de shooter en RAW 2 ou 3 images exposés pour les différentes zones de l'image


Pas besoin de trépied avec le braketing nan? On fait les 3 clichés en un seul shoot.

Bon je fais le malin mais j'y pense jamais a ce truc


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la première, même si les blancs sont un peu trop blancs


Dans ce cas précis je ne trouve pas que ça soit gênant dans la mesure où ça ne tue pas la couleur de fleurs.


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mai 2006)

Je suis pas dans les fleurs, non je suis dans le bois!
C'est le passage entre deux granges  :love:


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je donne dans le bois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plus tu as choisi du Bourgogne, berceau de toute ma famille, et évidemment région des meilleurs vins  .... On est jamais ruiné quand on a des bouteilles de Bourgogne chez soi :love: :love: !!!!


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Vraiment superbe Picouto !  jvé voir si je peut te bouler...


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2006)

Une petite de la nuit dernière, j'aime bien le côté grande avenue , palmiers.... pour un peu on pourrait croire que ma ville est super jolie, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait ça... 
Bon ceci dit j'ai encore un peu de problème avec les photos de nuit, donc a vos conseils, je les attends


----------



## doudou83 (8 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas dans les fleurs, non je suis dans le bois!
> C'est le passage entre deux granges  :love:


J'aime bien , elles ont quelques années je suppose......


----------



## guigus31 (8 Mai 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien , elles ont quelques années je suppose......



ouaip, vraiment chouette.. ca sent la montagne jusqu'ici!


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mai 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien , elles ont quelques années je suppose......


Merci ! Je sais pas exactement, ce que je peux dire, elles étaient là depuis bien avant ma naissance... 
Certainement vers les années 1800   :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> pitèt le canal saint martin...
> Mais faut que je prenne une douche avant



si vous avez vu un mec passer en vélo bleu complétement à la bourre, c'est moi


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

La cité des sciences ! :love: j'adore cet endroit


----------



## yvos (8 Mai 2006)

c'est pratique un 18 - 200 mm 

j'aime bien  !


----------



## Philippe (8 Mai 2006)

Finalement, non.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Far and Close #3


J'aime bien le concept.  
j'ai 2 photos qui devraient pouvoir se preter a ce genre de truc; Faudra que j'essaye


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'ai profité des délires météo pour m'essayer au webo-style



Bah, c'est plus que bien.   



			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Certainement vers les années 1800   :love:



Sinon, il est sympa Emile Zola?


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Je sort mes ciels alors 






















La troisième est un peu cramé mais j'aime bien 
tchou


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mai 2006)

Quand le sage montre la lune l'imbécile, regarde le doigt :





PS : Picouto, le far-close  
       Yvos, j'aime bien le premier plan avec l'eau derriere...en revanche, le fond avec la geode me perturbe


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2006)

Superbes photos de ciel Picouto et twk  et vbulletin refuse de fonctionner 

Quels filtres utilisez vous ? et comment règlez-vous votre appareil pour faire ressortir ces couleurs?? Chaque fois que j'ai essayé je n'ai réussi qu'a faire des photos fades


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Celle la a été retouché avec un filtre photoshop, ça doit être la seule de toutes les photos que j'ai prises depuis que j'ai un apn d'ailleur mais les autres sont 100 % brut de decrofrage (excepté le cadre et le léger réglage du contraste)







Merci pour le commentaire


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Si vous pouviez éviter d'inclure la photo dans vos citations... _


`

ouais, si vous pouviez... merci...


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2006)

puisqu'on est en plein ciel 









malheureusement les photos ont été prises à travers la vitre de la voiture qu'on ne peut ouvrir


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2006)

pas grave ça. Faut savoir s'arranger des conditions ! 

tu t'en sors bien, non ?


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Superbe la première ! 

Oui alèm, tu en sait quelque chose avec les vitres du TGV


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mai 2006)

Bon moi j'en met encore une avec du bois!  C'est la
galerie de la grange   :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Mai 2006)

En sépia on se croirait dans un western spaghetti !


----------



## ikiki (8 Mai 2006)

'soir

Pas mal Picouto le concept far and close... 
twk, très beaux ces ciels  maiwen aussi 


éh non yvos, on t'a pô vu passer comme une flèche


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En sépia on se croirait dans un western spaghetti !


 Oui tu as raison ça change complètement!   



 La photo que je vais mettre est déjà (âgée) c'est un souvenir de nos 
vacances en Bretagne et elle est pour toi macmarco "Le Breton"  :love:


----------



## ikiki (9 Mai 2006)

Un essai de N&B (obtenu avec iphoto  ) en prenant une expo longue et le trépied.
J'aime bien l'effet, qui est perfectible, mais je n'ai fait qu'une prise...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2006)

PS: maiwen vous passerez dans mon bureau, c'est nul tout ça*.  ikiki...  

*  ​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de trépied avec le braketing nan? On fait les 3 clichés en un seul shoot.
> 
> Bon je fais le malin mais j'y pense jamais a ce truc



Si  pour faire du montage après. Si pas de montage, pas besoin.
Sur un reflex, braketer sur l'exposition consiste à faire varier la vitesse (en touchant le diaphragme on touche à la profondeur et la sensibilité affecte le grain). Donc il y a nécessairement trois passages de rideau. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas si c'est stable d'un appareil à l'autre. Sur le 350D, c'est toi qui dois déclencher trois fois (le miroir bascule donc trois fois). Je trouve ça un peu dommage. Mais bon, il y a peut-être une raison. Je ne suis qu'un amateur :rateau:


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Un essai de N&B (obtenu avec iphoto  ) en prenant une expo longue et le trépied.
> J'aime bien l'effet, qui est perfectible, mais je n'ai fait qu'une prise...


J'avais fait une photo dans ce style la (avec une longue expo)  faut que j'essaye de te la retrouver 

Edit : hop la voila


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Exact pour ce que tu a dit sur les niveaux Picouto, ça peut servir mais il faut savoir doser et s'arrêter au moment critique sinon la photo est massacré. Quoiqu'il en soit le réglage des niveaux est le minimum syndical de la "retouche" photo, après chacun a sa conception de la photo : certains ne retouche pas leur photo, et d'autre le font a outrance. Bien sûr, il y a un juste milieux


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :love: il devait être tôt (ou tard) pour qu'il y ait si peu de monde



Ben pas spécialement, il était 10 heures (merci l'Exif ) une matinée de fin novembre.  Mais c'est vrai que la grande foule est arrivée quand je suis ressorti.


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas spécialement, il était 10 heures (merci l'Exif ) une matinée de fin novembre.  Mais c'est vrai que la grande foule est arrivée quand je suis ressorti.



hé hé, j'y passe dans un petit mois


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas spécialement, il était 10 heures (merci l'Exif ) une matinée de fin novembre.  Mais c'est vrai que la grande foule est arrivée quand je suis ressorti.



Ca me fait penser a une ancienne pub pour l'EOS 300 D il me semble, ou tout le monde se pousse pour laisser le mec prendre sa photo :love:






En tout bien tout honneur


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> hé hé, j'y passe dans un petit mois



Eheh, veinard...   



			
				twk a dit:
			
		

> En tout bien tout honneur



J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Joli Picouto


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mai 2006)

Allez hop...
Le petit goût d'été qu'a eu cet après-midi.


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Mai 2006)

Un peu après la bataille, et j'ai peur de l'avoir déjà postée... mais il y a longtemps :rose:


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2006)

non, je crois que c'est la première fois, et c'est excellent


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, je crois que c'est la première fois, et c'est excellent




C'est très rafraichissant comme photo,    

PS : Picouto, j'ai recadré la photo, tu peux retourner un peu en arrière ou clique là !


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Mai 2006)

Merci   

Quelqu'un disait 'très déesse protectrice du village'...


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Superbe la dernière ! 






  J'ai un serieux problème sur mon ordi la, aucune mise en forme ne marche dans les messages et certaines images ne s'affiche pas :/ Et le texte de mes messages s'affiche en html


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2006)

ctrl + alt + sup  





> dendriemere: je préfère cette dernière version de ta photo


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ctrl + alt + sup
> dendriemere: je préfère cette dernière version de ta photo





Merci !

je te renvoie la balle, celle-ci est top, j'adore !


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mai 2006)

Mon chat aimait bien regarder la télé surtout le foot!  





Et regarder un match de foot ça donne soif... Allons boire un coup à la buanderie  :love:


----------



## ikiki (9 Mai 2006)

Petite démo de roller près de Notre Dame hier.
Bon les cadrages sont pas top, mais c'était ma première fois sur ce type de photo :rose: et c'est pas évident


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Hey pas mal ! Deux prises de vue et deux style différent


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mai 2006)

Allez ,je m'avance sans trop de risque ,Dianne Reeves ,LA plus grande chanteuse de Jazz vivante...la deuxieme fois que je la croise ,la première CT juillet 1999 ,à Copenhague...
Hier soir ,conservatoire de Luxembourg...accompagnée de seulement 2 guitares ,dont ...l'immense Russell Mallone
Un immense regret ,ne pas avoir apporté mes CD pour une dédicace,je pensais pas qu'on pourrait aller shooter dans les loges après...
sur la dernière, Russell Malone avec une  inconnue...portrait à la Foguenne (marque déposée!)...


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Vraiment génial ! Et la première le contraste entre ses habits et sa peau, wahh !  




L'amour est une gourmandise


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment génial ! Et la première le contraste entre ses habits et sa peau, wahh !
> L'amour est une gourmandise




merci ,je précise que C au D50 ,ce boitier marche décidément très bien ,voire mieux que le D70 ,c'est la première fois que je reviens d'un concert sans aucune zone cramée sur mes photos...
en plus j'ai inauguré l'oeillton DK21 M qui grossi de 20% dans le viseur...
prochaine étape ,le D200 ,ou un éventuel D80 l'an prochain?
tain j'ai hate des 10 Mpixels...:love: :love:


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> merci ,je précise que C au D50 ,ce boitier marche décidément très bien ,voire mieux que le D70 ,c'est la première fois que je reviens d'un concert sans aucune zone cramée sur mes photos...
> en plus j'ai inauguré l'oeillton DK21 M qui grossi de 20% dans le viseur...
> prochaine étape ,le D200 ,ou un éventuel D80 l'an prochain?
> tain j'ai hate des 10 Mpixels...:love: :love:



Oui, mais avec 10 Mpixels, les objectifs vont commencer à montrer leurs petits défauts et autres imperfections


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais avec 10 Mpixels, les objectifs vont commencer à montrer leurs petits défauts et autres imperfections



oui mais ce qu'on récupère par ailleurs à mon avis c'est top!

j'ai vu des photos au 5D (12,8 Mpix ) agrandies en 70x50 ,çà déchire tout...c'est impressionnant...
en argentique ,quand on agrandissait un néga ou une dia en 70x50 Ct tout deg...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2006)

manulemafatais elle est terrible! 
syd, twk et ikiki: yeah! 
Picouto: ça se paiera  

Si non j'ai vu qu'il y avait eu une série "ciels" ces jours ci.
Alors:
de ma salle de bain:





de mon bureau:


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

T'a de jolies vues 

La froideur des cailloux :


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> manulemafatais elle est terrible!
> syd, twk et ikiki: yeah!
> Picouto: ça se paiera
> 
> ...


Il y a une très belle vue du bureau, mais de la salle de bain c'est encore mieux   :love:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> T'a de jolies vues
> 
> La froideur des cailloux :


La vue sur les cailloux c'est pas mal non plus   :love:


----------



## davdenice (10 Mai 2006)

A moi, pour ma première contribution 

http://img289.imageshack.us/img289/7759/swiebodzice6cr.jpg







une deuxième :

http://img289.imageshack.us/img289/1256/morskieoko1ce.jpg


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

Sympatique vue pour les deux dernières photos


----------



## ikiki (10 Mai 2006)

Jolies vues davdenice
Syd-jazz, twk-cailloux et jpmiss-ciels : yeah! 

Syd : ben moi je trouve que ça marche pas mal le D70 avec le 18/70 
Faut que je me mette au RAW, mais bon :rose:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mai 2006)

Il y a env. 20 ans quand nous étions en vacances en Bretagnes.
Nous avons assisté à une grande fête des Bretons, beaux souvenirs!   :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Sympatique vue pour les deux dernières photos



Copieur...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une très belle vue du bureau, mais de la salle de bain c'est encore mieux   :love:


De ma chambre c'est pas mal non plus:






 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> iminèrve :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Il y'a quelques mois j'avais posté un panoramique à 180° réalisé depuis les trois pièces en question: le sud (à gauche) pour la chambre, l'ouest (au centre) pour le bureau, le nord (à droite) pour la SdB.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> comme on parle du passé, tu avais fait un piti film avec des photos de ciel :love: et je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce post  (manip., logiciels utilisés...)...



C'est là 
NB pour mes films les adresses ont changées, il suffit d'ajouter un "2" après "jpmiss" dans l'adresse (ex http://jpmiss2.free.fr à la place de http://jpmiss.free.fr)


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

C'est toi le copiteur jahrom  

Elle est space celle la ...


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> De ma chambre c'est pas mal non plus:
> 
> :rateau:


En effet de la chambre c'est pas mal, je dirais même plus c'est magnifique 
Il y a encore d'autres pièces ???   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore d'autres pièces ???   :love:



Ouais mais y a pas de fenetre dans les chiottes


----------



## esope (10 Mai 2006)

la sortie d'hier soir avec mon frère


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous  
Bon, ben après mon frère, à moi d'y mettre mes "oeuvres"  Petite soirée sympa à flaner près de Sanary comme d'habitude...


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> la magie des lumières qui filent sur les routes de nuit
> C'est beau la nuit
> 
> Une petite curiosité, c'est quel temps de pose pour des images comme celles-là ?



Pour nos photos d'autoroute, nous avons utilisé des temps de pose variant entre 10 et 20 secondes. Après ça dépend de la lumière environnante (comme les lampadaires qui peuvent paraitre en lumière cramée si on reste trop de temps)


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous
> Bon, ben après mon frère, à moi d'y mettre mes "oeuvres"  Petite soirée sympa à flaner près de Sanary comme d'habitude...



 j'aime beaucoup ... et Sanary aussi


----------



## yvos (10 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> alors ?&#8230;
> qu'est-ce qui empêche les points ?  C'est trop de célébrité ou quoi ?
> 
> Elle insiste&#8230;


 
tu ne peux donner plusieurs fois d'affilée à la même personne...il te faut en distribuer à d'autres avant de pouvoir recommencer avec la même...Tu es par ailleurs limité dans le nombre de points que tu peux distribuer par jour.
mais bon, les points ne sont pas essentiel, un petit message ici c'est pas mal non plus 

Sinon, si tu veux raconter plus largement ton voyage, il y a un fil dédié par là


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Jolies vues davdenice
> Syd-jazz, twk-cailloux et jpmiss-ciels : yeah!
> 
> Syd : ben moi je trouve que ça marche pas mal le D70 avec le 18/70
> Faut que je me mette au RAW, mais bon :rose:



bien sur ,le 18/70 est un super objectif...ya pas de pb !


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

Quelqu'un a du feu ?


----------



## imimi (10 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a du feu ? [/img]


Très joli ! 

J'en connais un qui va te haïr pendant quelques secondes...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2006)

Dur la vie de gardien de musée...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans quel pays ?



En Inde toujours en Inde, au Rajasthan...  

J'ai posté quelques photos d'Inde ici depuis novembre. Faut changer le chiffre à la fin de cette adresse: il y en a 18.


----------



## Galatée (10 Mai 2006)

Ce fil est décidément un des plus beaux de ce petit coin de monde virtuel, à mon humble avis...

Une petite en passant :






_C'est pas de la pub, hein..._

 :love:  :love:  :love:

Edith me souffle à l'oreille d'en mettre une autre dans ce même post au lieu de faire un nouveau post :






Je sais que techniquement elle ne vaut rien, mais j'aime bien le flou de cette photo, je trouve que ça rend bien la vie de ce moment. C'était une bataille d'appareils photos, en avril dernier coucou: Mum).
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

pouette


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dur la vie de gardien de musée...
> 
> ​


 C'est vraiment dingue ,si on se met tout prêt on a vraiment l'impression d'y être et que l'on va descendre. C'est vraiment génial    :love:


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2006)

et hop


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

Merci du fond du coeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et merci au crocus


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2006)

une autre


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2006)

twk, très jolies photos comme d'habitude, mais attention les fleurs , y 'en a qui en font une overdose  (hein jahrom ) 
Et joubichou, j'adore ton remake de "Roméo et Juilette" version Piou-Piou :love:


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

Que jahrom se pointe, je l'envoit bouler.........vert


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2006)

bon assez de piafs maintenant une du KIKI


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2006)

Yen a qui ont la forme...


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2006)

héhé je t'ai grillé y a pas très longtemps Paul avec celle *là*    
Mais je reconnais que je trouve ça toujours aussi bizarre... 
"chérie tu me vois pas ce soir..." :mouais: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> héhé je t'ai grillé y a pas très longtemps Paul avec celle *là*
> Mais je reconnais que je trouve ça toujours aussi bizarre...
> "chérie tu me vois pas ce soir..." :mouais: :love: :love:



Dans le nord, il commence plus tard mais ils tiennent beaucoup plus longtemps.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Yen a qui ont la forme...



Géniales!  
Tu les as surpris sur un négatoscope?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Géniales!
> Tu les as surpris sur un négatoscope?



Sur une vitre à la maison avec un mur blanc assez proche derrière. 
(sur ex de 1.3)
Mes voisins sont venu voir ce que je photographiais (j'avais le pied, etc...) on a été obligé de prendre l'apéro.


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2006)

celui ci est célibataire


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

Jolie bestiole 



			
				r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> "chérie tu me vois pas ce soir..."


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Géniales!
> Tu les as surpris sur un négatoscope?




En tout cas, toi,  tu m'as beaucoup surpris en te réincarnant en Gilbert M.


----------



## ikiki (10 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon assez de piafs maintenant *une du KIKI*


Beuheu :hein: :mouais: :casse:


----------



## esope (10 Mai 2006)

toujours dans mes playmobils© je viens de finir les prises de vue pour le radeau de la méduse:


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

Trop bon 






Voila pour moi ^^


----------



## guigus31 (10 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> toujours dans mes playmobils© je viens de finir les prises de vue pour le radeau de la méduse:



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à esope."

Il l'a fait !!!!! j'en reviens pas!! c'est quoi les futures reconstitutions?
Vraiment top!  (tu dois avoir un sacré stock de playmobyls pour leur trouver les gueules qui vont bien (genre le barbu et tout..))


----------



## Virpeen (10 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> toujours dans mes playmobils© je viens de finir les prises de vue pour le radeau de la méduse:
> ]


esope, tu es trop fort ! :love: C'est un projet absolument génial ! 

PS : j'espère que les Playmobils te sont fournis gratuitement !  Tu as pensé à prendre des actions ?


----------



## esope (10 Mai 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a fait !!!!! j'en reviens pas!! c'est quoi les futures reconstitutions?
> Vraiment top!





			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> esope, tu es trop fort !  C'est un projet absolument génial !
> 
> PS : j'espère que les Playmobils te sont fournis gratuitement !  Tu as pensé à prendre des actions ?




[mode super gené ON]Merci merci :rose: :rose: :rateau: [/mode super gené OFF]

En fait ce sont les playmobils de quand on était petit moi et mes frères je fais donc du recyclage  ...
Les prochaines reconstitutions sont "la liberté guidant le peuple"  de Delacroix, y'a "le balcon"  de Manet en cours, "La joconde"   quand j'aurais trouvé comment faire et j'improviserais pour la suite...
Et pour répondre à virpeen, si je continue comme ça j'écrirais à Playmobil pour savoir si ils peuvent pas me "sponsoriser"


----------



## macalounet (10 Mai 2006)

je suis impressionné de la qualité des photos publiées ici !
aller, un petit lever de soleil (arrivé 5 minutes en retard au boulot, mais ça les valait !  )
et son miroir que je trouve aussi très surprenant


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2006)

macalounet a dit:
			
		

> je suis impressionné de la qualité des photos publiées ici !
> aller, un petit lever de soleil (arrivé 5 minutes en retard au boulot, mais ça les valait !  )
> et son miroir que je trouve aussi très surprenant


 
Magnifique, surréaliste.  J'aime beaucoup, avec le reflet.  Et les autres aussi, Paul, esope...


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

On devrait monter une agence photo Mac G, on ferait un tabac avec tout les talents qu'il y a ici


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique, surréaliste.  J'aime beaucoup, avec le reflet.


C'est pas un reflet c'est deux images: une a l'endroit une a l'envers avec une symétrie


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Yen a qui ont la forme...


Rooooo mais que C chouette ces moustiques sur fond blanc!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un reflet c'est deux images: une a l'endroit une a l'envers avec une symétrie


 
J'avais capté merci.     Le reflet, enfin le rayon du soleil quoi (les Suisses m'auront compris).


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2006)

Celle là je la trouve vraiment bien, moi qui suis un grand amoureux de la mer !!!!   
Et puis merci pour le petit mot que tu nous as fait pour mon frère et moi :rose: ... nous aussi on t'aime beaucoup


----------



## Pooley (10 Mai 2006)

bon bah c'est parti alors...
un petit remake de titanic pour commencer


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Yen a qui ont la forme...



Et d'autres les formes 







PS. C'est nettement plus facile à photographier que tes bébêtes mais il faut attendre l'été


----------



## Pooley (10 Mai 2006)

puis pour faire dans le paysage...




(yes zis iz my avatar ^^)


----------



## davdenice (10 Mai 2006)

De nouvelles chtites photos de mon cru, que j'ai retrouvées sur mon HD 

Maison en citrons et oranges :

http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/2281/fetedescitrons6hy.jpg







Table de Noël fait maison 

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/9098/tablenoel8tj.jpg


----------



## davdenice (10 Mai 2006)

Ah, ça y'est, j'ai découvert comment insérer des miniatures venant d'imageshack


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bon bah c'est parti alors...
> un petit remake de titanic pour commencer



Juste pour repréciser, ici on poste ses plus belles photos. 
Il y a un sujet pour les photos insolites, les photos ratées qu'on aime bien, etc,...
 Vous n'êtes pas obligé  de poster toutes vos photos ni toutes les photos que vous retrouvez sur votre DD.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et d'autres les formes
> PS. C'est nettement plus facile à photographier que tes bébêtes mais il faut attendre l'été



C'est quoi ?
Il y en a en Belgique ? 
Superbe photo en tous cas.


----------



## davdenice (10 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et puis *davdenice*, on les reconnaît, les Azuréens comme on dit, les habitués de la fête des citrons, non ? Les jardins Biovès de Menton ?



Oui, cette photo a bien été prise à la fête des citrons de Menton l'an dernier 

C'est un terrain fabuleux pour prendre des clichés, le seul problème est la foule présente : c'est la seule photo ou il n'y a pas trace d'une troupe de grand-mères  autrichiennes ou italiennes 

Il faudrait pouvoir y aller lorsque il n'y a personne, et là cela serait le top.


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

>


 Très jolie ta photo, j'aime bcp    :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ?
> Il y en a en Belgique ?



De simple libellules, plus précisément des demoiselles  dans le cas présent (ce doit être des agrions en l'occurrence mais j'oublie en hiver ce que j'apprends en été ), en tous cas des odonates  et il y en a aussi en Belgique sinon de la même espèce, du moins de la même famille, il suffit de traîner au bord d'une petite mare et de patienter un brin quand c'est la bonne saison et la bonne heure. C'est plutôt assez facile à photographier (les demoiselles car elles chassent à l'affût ; les libellules vraies, c'est souvent une autre paire de manches : beaucoup chassent en vol).

En tous cas ces bestioles ont une façon originale de montrer que l'amour, c'est un coeur  et je vous laisse vérifier où est le mâle

PS. À part ça, ces bestioles si "gentilles" sont des chasseuses d'une férocité remarquable.

PPS.


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

une Demoiselle Bleue mon cher Luc ou _Coenagrion puella_ , elle se trouve presque partout et surtout déteste les vents supérieurs à 10Km/h qui pourrait casser son fragile exosquelette donc elle se pose souvent. 

effectivement facile à photographier même (surtout) avec un bon 50mm. Pour les Libellules, prévoir un bon 200mm macro et attendre patiemment qu'elle daigne se poser dans le champ de vision et cadrer et déclencher en douceur et sans gestes brusques, ses yeux sont un formidable détecteur de mouvement. 

ps pour Luc : sa vie de carnassière est quasi pire sous l'eau, c'est une morphale cette demoiselle !


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

Message Privé : les deux jours précédents furent durs aussi. donc démarrage à 11H aujourd'hui pour finir toute la semaine à 20H. C'est bien les salons photos mais je remplacerais facilement le PMU de Bercy contre la PMA d'Orlando !  Reste que j'ai super bien mangé ces deux derniers jours et que j'ai essayé plein de trucs pas encore sortis voire en prototype !  Vive le Homard au chou enrobé de Chocolat Blanc (une tuerie ce truc) !!


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une Demoiselle Bleue mon cher Luc ou _Coenagrion puella_ , elle se trouve presque partout et surtout déteste les vents supérieurs à 10Km/h qui pourrait casser son fragile exosquelette donc elle se pose souvent.



je vois qu'alèm ne traîne pas que dans les bars  Sur le détail des espèces, vu que je note rarement sur les photos et que j'ai la flemme de reprendre mon bouquin sur les libellules (en plus quand il te disent que pour différencier certaines espèces, il faut disséquer les bêtes ! ). Pour compléter sur la recherche des bestioles de cette famille, outre celles qu'on trouve près des mares (agrions par exemple), on en trouve aussi sur les cours d'eau plus agités : des agrions toujours mais aussi des caloptéryx (plus dans les verts, je n'ai pas de photos numérisées sous la main) souvent de bonne composition également.

[QUOTE='[MGZ]effectivement facile à photographier même (surtout) avec un bon 50mm. Pour les Libellules, prévoir un bon 200mm macro et attendre patiemment qu'elle daigne se poser dans le champ de vision et cadrer et déclencher en douceur et sans gestes brusques, ses yeux sont un formidable détecteur de mouvement. [/QUOTE]

J'en ai fait quelques-unes en vol au 200 pas macro car elles savent très bien voler sur place 

[QUOTE='[MGZ]ps pour Luc : sa vie de carnassière est quasi pire sous l'eau, c'est une morphale cette demoiselle ! [/QUOTE]

Le quasi est de trop  j'avais failli en parler, les larves de libellules doivent être parmi les pires gloutons qui existent dans le monde animal.  

Pour finir sur les photos faisables, à condition d'être rapide, les séances de ponte peuvent donner des trucs bien (j'en ai vu, j'e n'en ai pas fait personnellement, du moins de correctes ) : certaines espèces font ça en posant juste leur queue sur l'eau, c'est très élégant.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand ça permet par la même occasion d'entendre de doux mots aussi poétiques que "exosquelette". Si, si, je le dis sérieusement
> Je suppose que c'est un mot qui veut dire qu'elle a un squelette à l'extérieur ? un squelette qui non seulement "structure" son organisme comme le nôtre le fait à l'intérieur de notre corps, mais qui de plus protège ce qui est si fragile à l'intérieur ?
> Jolie question pour commencer la journée.



Je réponds à la place d'alèm (j'espère qu'il ne m'en voudra pas ) : les insectes et les autres arthropodes n'ont pas de squelettes internes, tout tient grâce à leur "carapace" en chitine, c'est ça qu'on appelle leur exosquelette. Sur les langoustes ou les coléoptères, c'est facile à comprendre. Sur les papillons, c'est vrai que c'est moins évident  mais les pattes en donnent toujours une bonne idée. La nature adopte des chemins divers pour nous faire tenir debout 

PS. Et l'exosquelette, c'est souvent plutôt bien pour les photos, en particulier questions reflets


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2006)

Allez, encore un petit exosquelette pour la route  (un éphippigère escaladeur, c'est la même famille que les sauterelles et criquets).

La semaine prochaine, promis, je ne mets pas de petites bêtes, ce sera plutôt le Périgord.


----------



## Lila (11 Mai 2006)

...j'en rêve encore
 :love:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Allez, encore un petit exosquelette pour la route  (un éphippigère escaladeur, c'est la même famille que les sauterelles et criquets).
> 
> La semaine prochaine, promis, je ne mets pas de petites bêtes, ce sera plutôt le Périgord.


Moi je trouve formidable ces petites bêtes et j'aime bien d'autant plus que ça doit pas être facile à les prendre, 
enfin j'ai jamais essayé... Faudra que je tente le coup une fois. :love:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mai 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...j'en rêve encore
> :love:


Superbe miniature. Bravo!   :love:


----------



## Galatée (11 Mai 2006)

*LucG*, tes insectes sont magnifiques, emplis de poésie, surtout les deux demoiselles de la page d'avant...

Malheureusement...



			
				VRadin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation bla bla bla...



*Lila*, la Corse... Ca donne vraiment envie d'y aller ! 

Et j'en mets une petite pour la route, je l'aurais bien postée en couleurs (bleu et blanc), mais ma saleté de scanner les change complètement, donc la qualité n'est pas terrible, et c'est en noir et blanc  :love:






C'est à Essaouira, pour ceux qui connaissent


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2006)

YO,
je pense pas vous avoir manquer...et réciproquement.
Un peu de vacances et beaucoup de boulot en rentrant...comme quoi on devrait pas rentrer !
J'en profite pour vous faire partager une petite série de façades de maisons troglodytes (cueva) en Espagne, entre Grenade et Alméria. Des vacances bien dépaysante, un entrainement à la décroissance, un retour aux valeurs originelles, quoi !
Et si vous voulez en voir et savoir plus, je suis à dispo. et bravo pour toutes vos belles images.















Pour la technique : Mamiya 6 / 45 mm / plusxpan-D76 / petit coup de flash -2diaph pour déboucher les zombres, la lumiére étant déjà dure à cette époque et filtre rouge pour le ciel

Have a nice day !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Pour la technique : Mamiya 6 / 45 mm / plusxpan-D76 / petit coup de flash -2diaph pour déboucher les zombres, la lumiére étant déjà dure à cette époque et filtre rouge pour le ciel
> 
> Have a nice day !



45 mm ,c'est un grand angle sur un 6x6 ,C çà?
belles images en tout cas ,qui rendent bien l'atmosphere du lieu


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 45 mm ,c'est un grand angle sur un 6x6 ,C çà?
> belles images en tout cas ,qui rendent bien l'atmosphere du lieu



pardon, c'est 50mm f4...l'équivalent d'un 35mm en 24x36:rose:


----------



## Lila (11 Mai 2006)

Allez hop ..une petite dernière...histoire de donner définitivement envie à Galatée ...
et à tous ceux qui n'y sont pas allés....
et surtout c'est à faire à moto.... :love: :love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Allez, encore un petit exosquelette pour la route  (un éphippigère escaladeur, c'est la même famille que les sauterelles et criquets).
> 
> La semaine prochaine, promis, je ne mets pas de petites bêtes, ce sera plutôt le Périgord.
> 
> [modération on, MaxImageWell, ce n'est pas la peine d'en rajouter[/modération]


Merci pour le renseignement, je me demandais comment s'appelait cette petite bestiole!


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le renseignement, je me demandais comment s'appelait cette petite bestiole!



J'ai quand même tapé trop vite, c'est *une* éphippigère.


----------



## joubichou (11 Mai 2006)

une belle


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mai 2006)

Félicitations à vous tous... que de belles photos 

une chtite par ce beau temps...





​


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *Nightwalker*, c'est gracieux !    (vous avez vu ses marguerites ?&#8230


Merci à toi et à tous pour le CDB... :rose: 




PS :  Il me semble qu'il s'agit des paquerettes, (1cm de diam) ???

PS2 : Picouto, moi aussi j'ai cette sensation. Peut-être à cause du fond qui est trop blanc neutre. J'ai utilisé un support papier blanc un peu plastifié


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> le CDB, le CDB , j'comprends pas, mais si je le dis, je vais avoir l'air plus nioube que nioube, alors chut
> 
> Elle est bête ! le coup de boule !  (dur, dur, le monde en abrégé parfois  )



:rateau:


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2006)

tu sais c'est le truc que tu cliques et qui veut pas marcher.

Sympa Nightwalker   ..le fond est pitêtre un poil trop flashy-blanc, mais bon, je suis équipé :style: 

Je note qu'écrire *en gras* est une marque de* famille 
*


----------



## joubichou (11 Mai 2006)

J'aime bien les champignons aussi


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

La petite Camargue,&#8230; entre Palavas et Carnon, pour ceux qui connaissent.
Entre étangs et&#8230; étangs.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

500 pixels max Gnoumy...


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> La petite Camargue, entre Palavas et Carnon, pour ceux qui connaissent.
> Entre étangs et étangs.





Elle est légèrment trop grande, tu devrais mettre une vignette avec un lien vers la version grand format.  

Sinon, la _petite_ Camargue !


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

Tu vas te faire botter le derrière


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

Il y a plus beaucoup de photos d'Alan  
Il y en a plus du tout de Petit Scarab  

Sont bien vos photos. Mais ça manque de cuisine et de bureau


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

Je voulais la diminuer mais je reviens trop tard&#8230; je me suis apaerçu de sa taille trop tard.
Méa culpa.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'en rajoute pas mais le coeur y est



L'a de la chance, la modération travaille tard aujourd'hui  
mais bon, il y a de l'automodaration


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais la diminuer mais je reviens trop tard&#8230; je me suis apaerçu de sa taille trop tard.
> Méa culpa.



Tu ne peux pas changer l'image sans changer l'adresse ???

Edit : autant pour moi. C'est fait.


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

Cool, ça y est j'ai réduit, pas d'angoisse.


----------



## Pooley (11 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *Pooley*, c'est quoi, une tornade ?  C'est toi qui l'as photographiée ?



euuuuh nan c'est juste un enorme nuage (a vous de me dire quel genre de nuage apres ^^), et oui c'est moi que j'lai fait avec un canon ixus50...


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

Merci de ne pas&#8230; me&#8230;
Mais faut-il la diminuer encore ou c'est bon là?


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

500 pixels je crois comme limite officielle.

Edit : C'est ça. Tout est là : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=42&a=39


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

Je pense que là, ce doit être bon.
Merci Picouto.
 Et bonne soirée à tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

j'aime pas mal la lumière sur cette photo, prise au jardin du luxembourg


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que là, ce doit être bon.
> Merci Picouto.
> Et bonne soirée à tout le monde



550 pixels là. Si Alèm tolère 600, ça passe


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

Salut,

Depuis le départ de petit Scarab' il y a un manque non ?
Moi c'est plutôt le portrait d'enfant. Du coup, je ne poste pas dans des lieux publics 

Mais puisqu'il y a un manque, je peux essayer la cuisine   
Alors attention, contrairement à Jean Michel, je ne suis ni Chef cuisinier, ni photographe professionnel : je ne suis pas Cuistographe    
Moi, c'est plutôt du dimanche un !

Alors une petite recette du dimanche.

Avant :


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

Pendant :


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2006)

Après :


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2006)

Encore l'Inde, toujours l'Inde...




Pis, j'ai faim aussi. 

maiwen a fait tourner la page: merci.


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

:love: Pour me faire pardonner, voici ce ciel orageux, mais cette fois-ci c'est en Camargue (Aux Saintes-Maries).
J'espère que l'orage à mon encontre est passé:love: :love: 


   :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2006)

qui veut jouer aux boules?


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore l'Inde, toujours l'Inde...



Schön, ça donne envie  ...Qutb Minar?

*Sirdeck* ma préférée est ta 1ère (j'aime pas le poulet  )


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Schön, ça donne envie  ...Qutb Minar?



Exact...  Me rappelait plus du nom...  C'est à Delhi.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...maiwen a fait tourner la page: merci.



Effectivement. 
Deux photos sur une page...  va falloir que certains se calment avec le flood...


----------



## Muti (11 Mai 2006)

c'est la première fois et avec les explications de mac marco  toute seule comme une gde que j'essaie d'envoyer une photo ben maintenant j'ai le trac !!!!!!!!!!!!! est ce que ça va marcher ??????? je dois dire également que je ne vois pas les photos que j'envoie alors c'est pas la plus jolie mais c'est une fleur printanière ensoleillée comme ce mois de mai ! et pardonnez ma maladresse 18)
http://megarencontre.blogourt.fr/passwd.php
?et bé j'y comprend rien c'est pas ça du tout c'est les photos de la mega rencontre de mon site de scrabble à bruxelle     le mot de passe est wasa ! amusez vous bien !!!!!!!!
?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> c'est la première fois et avec les explications de mac marco  toute seule comme une gde que j'essaie d'envoyer une photo ben maintenant j'ai le trac !!!!!!!!!!!!! est ce que ça va marcher ??????? je dois dire également que je ne vois pas les photos que j'envoie alors c'est pas la plus jolie mais c'est une fleur printanière ensoleillée comme ce mois de mai ! et pardonnez ma maladresse 18)
> http://megarencontre.blogourt.fr/passwd.php
> ?et bé j'y comprend rien c'est pas ça du tout c'est les photos de la mega rencontre de mon site de scrabble à bruxelle     le mot de passe est wasa ! amusez vous bien !!!!!!!!
> ?



c'est ma préférée  


> ce blog est protégé par un mot de passe
> 
> 
> Veuillez saisir le mot de passe :


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2006)

Je reviens sur le sujet de la taille qui réapparaît régulièrement. Je reprends dans les grandes lignes un MP que j'avais, chose rare, envoyé aux modos (enfin à Foguenne) à l'époque pour avancer des éléments sans polluer le fil par un débat qui pourrait être trollesque mais comme ça sort à nouveau Si les modérateurs pensent que ce n'est pas le lieu, qu'ils virent le message, je n'en prendrai pas ombrage. 

Premier point essentiel : il est nécessaire de faire attention à la taille car elle peut effectivement poser problème. Mais il y a là plusieurs problèmes différents :

- 1) un problème de "poids" de l'image, c'est à dire de taille en kilooctets de ce qu'on met. Ce problème est lié au type de connexion des lecteurs : l'ADSL, ce n'est pas le 56 kbs (plutôt 36 en pratique )
- 2) un problème de largeur/hauteur de l'image, c'est à dire de dimensions en pixels. Ce problème est complètement différent (sans être tout à fait indépendant) car il est lié à la résolution de l'écran du lecteur : sans parler des extrêmes (genre 30" d'un côté, téléphone portable de l'autre), il y a une marge entre les 1600*1000 d'un 20" et le 800x600 d'une vieille palourde
- 3) un problème de gestion d'hébergement pour ceux qui postent les images : les solutions sont très hétéroclites entre ceux qui ont des gros sites, ceux qui utilisent avec brio des hébergeurs gratuits, ceux qui utilisent les services de MacGé, etc. Le point essentiel est qu'il n'est pas toujours facile une image en différentes tailles pour différents besoins. C'est, à mon avis (d'autant plus que c'est mon cas ) souvent ce qui explique la taille choisie par les posteurs lambda dans mon genre.

Deuxième point : ce que je fais personnellement (et qui me conduit à avoir des images un peu plus "larges" (mais pas plus lourdes) que ce qui est souvent donné comme règle :

- Mes images sont presque toujours sur mon site internet, plus exactement celui de mon gamin qui veut bien m'héberger un brin 
- Elles sont systématiquement mises en forme pour cela à travers "Galerie" (merci Didier  ) avec une taille maxi de 700 pixels et un niveau de qualité (au sens de galerie/quicktime) de 60%.
- au final, compte tenu du cadre, l'image fait envrion 750 pixels en dimension max et de l'ordre de 100 ko comme poids.

Troisième point : pourquoi ces choix (et leur éventuelle justification )

- la taille initiale n'a pas été choisie pour MacGé mais précisément pour permettre la consultation à peu près correcte par tout un chacun (j'ai bien connu le 512x342 ). j'ai donc testé un peu.
- il se trouve qu'assez fréquemment, je vais traîner en Lozère où je n'ai ni l'ADSL comme ici, ni un 20" toujours comme ici mais une liaison RTC 56 kbs et une antique palourde avec un écran 12" en 800x600. Donc les problèmes évoqués, je les connais bien 
- La consultation de mes galeries dans ces conditions m'a semblé acceptable en terme de vitesse de chargementn, donc de poids (on regarde des photos, on ne fait pas la course pour avoir les cours de la bourse).
- même si c'est un peu limite en largeur (et surtout en hauteur d'ailleurs) la largeur/hauteur me semble également acceptable sur la palourde. Et surtout, j'ai raisonné en disant que ceux qui avaient du 800x600 étaient vraiment au taquet minimum (sur les dernières stats que j'ai vues, les écrans en moins de 1024x768 ne sont même pas cités, les pourcentages sont trop petits et ça fait au moins 3 ans que apple n'en vend pas).
- je n'ai pas de place disponible sur mon site pour faire des copies en taille plus petite (à part les index) et je voulais permettre aux gens de voir autre chose que des vignettes. J'ai donc du faire des compromis.


Quatrième point (tudieu ! on dirait un discours politique sauf qu'il faut toujours s'arrêter à 3 ) ce que j'en conclus à titre tout personnel :

- Le poids de l'image (en ko) peut être vraiment pénalisant : les connexions 56ko sont fréquentes (j'espère que personne n'a plus bas ) et il faut faire attention à ça.
- je ne pense pas que, à condition de ne pas déraper en poids, porter la limite de longueur/hauteur à 700 ou 800 pixels pose des problèmes graves à beaucoup de monde (même si je peux me tromper) en particulier dans un fil où le but est quand même de montrer des photos ou alors il faut me dire ce que vous avez comme écran.
- personnellement, je n'ai pas trop le choix : ou je poste les photos de mon site telles qu'elles sont ou je ne poste que rarement une photo à travers MacGé (je serai obligé de la virer ensuite pour en mettre une autre). Les hébergements libres ont des contraintes qui ne me conviennent pas.

En résumé, autant je crois qu'il faut rappeler régulièrement les précautions à prendre pour ne pas coincer ceux qui ont de petits écrans et des liaisons lentes, autant il me semble que la barre est souvent placée un peu bas en termes de résolution au moins pour ce fil qui est centré sur la photo. Et que là comme en toutes choses, il faut s'attacher à l'esprit (penser aux autres) plus qu'à la lettre (et utiliser Galerie pour mettre tout à la maille sans se prendre la tête )

Suite à mon MP, Foguenne avait d'ailleurs remis un post précisant des tolérances un peu plus larges, en particulier quand les photos étaient prises sur un site existant. Mais comme il y a des règles différentes qui traînent à différents endroits, ça facilite les incompréhensions.

Voili, voilà ma contribution à la chose. Je ne sais pas s'il est utile que les avis soient donnés dans ce fil, qu'ils soient donnés par MP aux modos ou d'une autre façon. Nos petits hommes verts nous le diront.


----------



## Muti (11 Mai 2006)

aller on se lance  :love: 18)
http://megarencontre.blogourt.fr/passwd.php
?      je suis morte de rire !!!! j'y comprend rienLA NIOUB A ENCORE FRAPPÉ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pourtant je passe par un site d'hébergement et je vois ma photo !!!!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> aller on se lance  :love: 18)
> http://megarencontre.blogourt.fr/passwd.php
> ?      je suis morte de rire !!!! j'y comprend rienLA NIOUB A ENCORE FRAPPÉ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pourtant je passe par un site d'hébergement et je vois ma photo !!!!!!!!


c'est normal que tu vois ta photo c'est ton blog tu en as le mot de passe 

en faisant un clic-droit su ta photo tu doit pouvoir avoir une autre adresse, vraiment celle de la photo, tu peux essayer de mettre celle là


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2006)

Pour me rafraîchir d'une rude journée de travail, un petit souvenir de Lozère en été :


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> aller on se lance  :love: 18)
> http://megarencontre.blogourt.fr/passwd.php
> ?      je suis morte de rire !!!! j'y comprend rienLA NIOUB A ENCORE FRAPPÉ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pourtant je passe par un site d'hébergement et je vois ma photo !!!!!!!!





Ton lien renvoie sur une page d'identification.
Ce que tu dois mettre c'est l'adresse de l'image, pas de la page où elle se trouve et s'il faut un mot de passe pour y accéder, ça ne marchera pas. 

Si tu as besoin d'aide, clique sur l'icône de droite dans ma signature


----------



## Muti (11 Mai 2006)

effectivement mon image hébergée provient de mon album ds lequel j'ai scanné mes photos sur papier je n'ai pas d'appareil photo numérique et ma photo ds le site d'hébergement apparait très grande  c'est peut être pour cela qu'elle ne peut être copiée collée  et qu'un copier coller précédent vous apparait ai j' à peu près compris le problème ?


                                                    la nioub


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> effectivement mon image hébergée provient de mon album ds lequel j'ai scanné mes photos sur papier je n'ai pas d'appareil photo numérique et ma photo ds le site d'hébergement apparait très grande  c'est peut être pour cela qu'elle ne peut être copiée collée  et qu'un copier coller précédent vous apparait ai j' à peu près compris le problème ?
> 
> 
> la nioub




Si tu veux on continue la discussion technique ici.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Mai 2006)

Une photo que j'aime bien : 




_Edit : c'est la violoniste de Cali. Merci NW _


----------



## esope (11 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "le post super long de Luc G"



Merci pour cette "mise à jour", je suis tout à fait d'accord avec. Moi j'ai un script avec graphic converter qui me met mes images 600 pixels de large mais elles ne pèsent qu'une soixantaine de ko en moyenne...

la preuve:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette "mise à jour", je suis tout à fait d'accord avec. Moi j'ai un script avec graphic converter qui me met mes images 600 pixels de large mais elles ne pèsent qu'une soixantaine de ko en moyenne...




je vois pas ou est le pb...on post en 600 de large et C tout ,c'est la regle...
sinon on fait une vignette avec un lien ,comme Alem...


----------



## Muti (11 Mai 2006)

je touche presque au but  mais l'adresse de l'image ne se colle pas http://pourtant j'ai cliquer sur l'image coller l'adresse de l'image pour la placer sur un forum fais edition copier mais l'adresse ne se colle pas  ça fait maintenant 2 heures que j'y suis !!!!!!!!!!  j'ai du mal à rester


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mai 2006)

Maiwen et LucG, très nature


----------



## Muti (11 Mai 2006)

message éditéhttp://www.hiboox.com/images/1906/10ji7wn.jpg[/ 




                   YOUPI !!!!!!!!!!!!! çA MARCHE   merci mac marco!!!!!!!!!!!!:love: 





          la nioub!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

sauf que cette photo n'étant pas la tienne, elle n'a rien à faire dans ce forum...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2006)




----------



## Muti (11 Mai 2006)

ici





encore raté mais c'est bien, ça progresse. Pour info, là, c'est pas du 600 pixels de large...







fleur sauvage du limousin tudiou !!y'a d'la verdure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2006)

oulà, ça va pas être jouasse...ta photo est graaaaande et elle fait 700ko...rectifie 
 jerho,   ..une photo qui interpelle...


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2006)

Toujours l'Espagne vers Grenade.


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Toujours l'Espagne vers Grenade.




ça me fait penser aux photos de ce blog, tiens.


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Peu de gens le savent....mais la plus belle invention de l'homme, c'est Photoshop©




tiens, je croyais que c'était le gode-ceinture... j'avais du mal lire...


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non un photographe ( américain , je crois ) toute son oeuvre est " miniaturise " style les legos ca porte un nom ca mais je me rappele plus ... Grace a Photoshop



Oui, c'est le photographe préfèré de Collin Powell  
Rappellez-vous les sites de saddam 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je croyais que c'était le gode-ceinture... j'avais du mal lire...



c'est à cause de la boucle dans l'oeil


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mai 2006)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> encore raté mais c'est bien, ça progresse. Pour info, là, c'est pas du 600 pixels de large...



J'ai essayé de faire cette vidéo ... qui peut-être utile.
Pour un meilleur encodage je veux bien le refaire si on me dit comment


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

Tiens, y'avait longtemps que je vous avais pas gonflé avec une de mes façades


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y'avait longtemps que je vous avais pas gonflé avec une de mes façades
> 
> ​


Elles sont toujours très belles tes façades    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont toujours très belles tes façades    :love:



Merci 

Ben dans ce cas:


----------



## jojofk (12 Mai 2006)

C'est vrai qu'elles sont chouettes ces façades! Ville du sud là?



> J'ai essayé de faire cette vidéo ... qui peut-être utile.



comment on fait pour enregistrer une vidéo de sa (noble) activité informatique?   

bon sinon, pour pas troller, un portrait de mon chien   :


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elles sont chouettes ces façades! Ville du sud là?


Oui c'est une ville du sud. A quoi tu vois ça?  





			
				jojofk a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour enregistrer une vidéo de sa (noble) activité informatique?



Avec Snapz Pro.
Cela dit il manque un truc a ce petit tutoriel par ailleurs tres bien fait: il peut etre utile de redimensionner son image avant l'envoi sur le site hébergeur. D'une part ca va plus vitre a uploader ensuite et d'autre part une image non redimensionnée peut éxéder le poids max des fichiers acceptés par imageshack. A cet effet j'utilise SmallImage.

Et pour ne pas poster sans photo:


----------



## al02 (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y'avait longtemps que je vous avais pas gonflé avec une de mes façades



JPMISS, tout pour la façade !!


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mai 2006)

Les jardins de Versailles il y a 20 ans en arrière...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

bin...


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mai 2006)

Un peu petit peut-être...  :love:


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Les jardins de Versailles il y a 20 ans en arrière...




...elle irait bien ici...  

...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec Snapz Pro.
> Cela dit il manque un truc a ce petit tutoriel par ailleurs tres bien fait: il peut etre utile de redimensionner son image avant l'envoi sur le site hébergeur. D'une part ca va plus vitre a uploader ensuite et d'autre part une image non redimensionnée peut éxéder le poids max des fichiers acceptés par imageshack. A cet effet j'utilise SmallImage.



Salut, 
j'ai bien utilisé Snapz Pro. J'avais répondu en MP car j'ai beau parcourir ma photothèque vous placez la barre trop haute  
J'ai volontairement pas mis comment redimensionner les photos pour ne pas se perdre dans les explication et rester sur un seul sujet. Mais ça peut se faire.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mai 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...elle irait bien ici...
> 
> ...


 Oui en faite c'est là que je voulais la mettre, me suis trompée


----------



## r0m1 (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice, très jolies couleurs sur ta photo, mais peut être qu'au niveau du cadrage j'aurais évité d'avoir le carré blanc en haut à droite :rose: 

De mon côté je poste ma première photo de la lune, l'objectif de mon bridge ne me permet pas d'avoir un grossissement plus important (j'ai un 28-200) mais je la trouve cependant assez pure... bon je sais y' a déjà eu mieux en matière de lune, mais c'est ma plus belle photo de lune... le jour où je passe en reflex , avec un téléobjectif promis je ferai mieux


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as prise où, celle-là ?





Dans un jardin du côté de la rue de la Buffa:





C'est un peu les tropiques en plein centre ville 

Notez qu'on peut faire la sieste sur l'herbe


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2006)

Nos insectes ne sont peut-être pas très jolis, mais ils assurent un max au  lit.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nos insectes ne sont peut-être pas très jolis, mais ils assurent un max au  lit.


C'est un vrai baizodrome a insectes tes fenetres! 



superbe!


----------



## r0m1 (12 Mai 2006)

Très jolie photo paul  

Moi j'ai surpris une parthouse ..... :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un vrai baizodrome a insectes tes fenetres!



Il faudrait que je retrouve chez moi une photo de la chose avec des papillons : ça a un côté plus élégant, en quelque sorte  Je dois avoir aussi avec des scarabées divers, c'est un rien plus pataud  Et puis là, les phasmes de mon gamin ont des montées de sève printanière, il faudrait que je me décide à les immortaliser, mais eux, on a peur qu'ils se cassent s'ils abusent, vu leur dégaine en fil de fer 

En tous cas, j'aime bien que Foguenne nous ramène a des réalités plus prosaïques, ça fait un brin coron  (c'est pas comme le jp avec ces façades honteusement maquillées pour avoir l'air jeune, je suis en train de finir Marcel, j'en suis au bal des têtes et Nice m'y fait irrésistiblement penser ). Et pour finir, j'aime bien quand Yvos a les boules


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2006)

Tiens, y parait que c'est tendance les photos d'ciel dans le coin.


----------



## Muti (12 Mai 2006)

je suis tout bonnement admirative !!!!!!!! j'ai compris hier comment poster une photo mais malheureusement mes photos dépassent les 600 pixels j'ai donc téléchargé smallimage sur les conseils de rûm1 mais je n'en comprend pas le fonctionnement    et j'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas le forum où je pourrais poser toutes mes questions techniques  à ce sujet je  voudrais aussi mettre un avatar! HELPPP!!!!!!!!!   AIDEZ MOI MÊME SI CE N'EST NI LE LIEU NI L'HEURE:rose: :rose:  j'ai la reconnaissance éternelle:love: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (12 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout bonnement admirative !!!!!!!! j'ai compris hier comment poster une photo mais malheureusement mes photos dépassent les 600 pixels j'ai donc téléchargé smallimage sur les conseils de rûm1 mais je n'en comprend pas le fonctionnement    et j'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas le forum où je pourrais poser toutes mes questions techniques  à ce sujet je  voudrais aussi mettre un avatar! HELPPP!!!!!!!!!   AIDEZ MOI MÊME SI CE N'EST NI LE LIEU NI L'HEURE:rose: :rose:  j'ai la reconnaissance éternelle:love: :love:



Il faut aller sur le forum technique pour ce genre de question  Mais pour résumer ce que je t'ai indiqué, small image c'est pour alleger la photo (en ko) et imageshack quant à lui permet d'herberger la photo et de la redimmensionner à la taille voulue. Mais avec small image tu peux aussi déterminer la largeur , hauteur de ta photo  
Si tu as des problèmes avec small image , réinstalle le pour tenter de le faire fonctionner convenablement 
@+ 

edit: *voila le thread * où tout est expliqué 

edit 2: bobby c'est magnifique


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vais mettre une photo aussi puisque c'est le fil, celle-là par exemple, elle est classique, mais bon, disons que c'est pour le bleu !
> 
> Bonne journée, tous !



C'est Casablanca? Non? Je sais pas ça me dit quelque-chose.  Ou peut-être je confonds...

Paul...


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y parait que c'est tendance les photos d'ciel dans le coin.



Non, ici vois-tu, ce sont les fleurs...


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non, ici vois-tu, ce sont les fleurs...



...et les bestioles qui vivent dessus/dessous/dedans/autour .......


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2006)

.....un film à été tourné dans ce village de Castagniccia (Castineta Supranu)...
...un CDB à celui qui me dit quel film


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2006)

et hop www.flickr.com/photos/grimpeur/6434225/


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y parait que c'est tendance les photos d'ciel dans le coin.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


 Superbe ciel 
Ca me rappele cette photo:






Deja postée mais bon...


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

pour continuer la série fleurs
balcon maintenant


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ciel
> Ca me rappele cette photo:




Oui, bon, ya pas de girafe à La Rochelle, OK!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bon, ya pas de girafe à La Rochelle, OK!



Mais y a au moins un lampadaire


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a au moins un lampadaire



Pourquoi ? tu as perdu tes clés ?


----------



## imimi (12 Mai 2006)

Mon deuxième poste de photo dans ce fil, ça se fête, nan ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a au moins un lampadaire



Ah mais attention!

Ya aussi des animaux sauvages très très méchants, des qui veulent se la mettre et tout!









Je risque ma vie tous les jours moi, mine de rien, pas besoin de prendre l'avion.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mai 2006)

Allez... Ca faisait longtemps 






J'espère ne pas l'avoir déjà postée... :mouais: 



			
				WebO a dit:
			
		

> C'est Casablanca? Non? Je sais pas ça me dit quelque-chose.  Ou peut-être je confonds...



Si je ne fais erreur c'est le jardin de Majorelle à Marrakech  Je crois que ces photos là viennent du même endroit, en tous cas c'est le même bleu


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)




----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais attention!
> 
> Ya aussi des animaux sauvages très très méchants, des qui veulent se la mettre et tout!
> 
> ...



Fais-en cadeau à celui-là, tu seras tanquille !


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2006)

mon kiki a moi aussi il est féroce


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? tu as perdu tes clés ?




Attends, je vais t'aider....





Repostage, mais c'est juste pour filer un coup de main...


PS : ikiki ? kiki ? Quel est la différence ?


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2006)

j'ai l'impression que le nuage de pollen qui s'abat sur l'Europe provient de Macgé 


hadith: mais ça devient un photoflood ma parole..le temps de laisser un message, et blam, 3 photos :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mon deuxième poste de photo dans ce fil, ça se fête, nan ?


 
Super! j'aime beaucoup les tons et surtout l'abscence totale de plan net


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Notez qu'on peut faire la sieste sur l'herbe



On peut aussi faire la sieste avec l'herbe ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne fais erreur c'est le jardin de Majorelle à Marrakech  Je crois que ces photos là viennent du même endroit, en tous cas c'est le même bleu



Ah bah voilà... J'étais pas loin...  'rci Craqu'...   Bon pour la peine, je poste... aussi au Maroc.


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2006)

un chêne de la forêt de Tronçais


----------



## imimi (12 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> PS : ikiki ? kiki ? Quel est la différence ?


Pour moi, aucune...
Toutes les deux des bêtes à poils drôlement féroce    


Une autre ch'tite contribution de ma part à ce fil :






Je précise que le flou de mes photos est tout à fait voulu, na ! Le "flou artistique" ça existe 
T'façon qui c'est qui va aller vérifier qu'c'est pô vrai c'que j'dis hein !?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi faire la sieste avec l'herbe ?


 
[mode private joke on]Ca ça dépend des escargots [/mode private joke off]

 

imimi: c'est évident qu'il est fait exprès ton flou. D'ailleurs avec la technologie moderne ça doit pas etre facile a faire


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2006)

mantis mantis


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2006)

Merci Alan  

C'est vraiment délire comme effet.
Dire que Malow trouvait la piscine immense


----------



## guigus31 (12 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci Alan
> 
> C'est vraiment délire comme effet.
> Dire que Malow trouvait la piscine immense



Marant ca! comment tu fais pour faire cet effet "maquette" ? enfin jveux dire, je vois bien que c'est du flou en haut et en bas, mais en dégradé, non? c ou qu'il faut cliquer dans photoshop ??


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci Alan
> 
> C'est vraiment délire comme effet.
> Dire que Malow trouvait la piscine immense



super SIMS


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Marant ca! comment tu fais pour faire cet effet "maquette" ? enfin jveux dire, je vois bien que c'est du flou en haut et en bas, mais en dégradé, non? c ou qu'il faut cliquer dans photoshop ??




Ici. (et tu dis merci à Alan en sortant)


----------



## guigus31 (12 Mai 2006)

Merci m'sieu!! et merci alan!! 


EDIT: vraiment marant, j'ai passé le lien de l'explication à un copain (un fou de feroviaire, maquetes etc), qui l'a imediatement posté sur les forums du site www.espacetrain.com, et apparament les types sont blufés !! 
Eux justement, ils font des pieds et des mains avec leurs maquettes pour obtenir l'effet inverse,en se batant avec le flou et la profondeur de champ, pour que la photo semble le plus rééle possible..

Commentaire d'un des gars de ce forum: "alors ça c'est bluffant!!! Je savait que j'avais encore beaucoup à
découvrir de photoshop mais là c'est du tonner. On pourrait presque croire
que c'est bien une photo de maison en HO !!!"  (pour ceux qui savent pas le HO c'est l'echelle 1/87eme en maquette..)

Voilà ben a nouveau merci Alan!


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pareil :love: sauf quand la pluie s'en mêle



Une autre approche d'un autre cimetière parisien, Montmartre en l'occurence


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de finir Marcel, j'en suis au bal des têtes et Nice m'y fait irrésistiblement penser )




pour répondre à elisabeth : oui, c'est même dans le livre "Le Temps Retrouvé"... c'est en traversant la cour avec ses pavés de guingois pour aller au "bal" qu'il ressent la même impression qu'avec la madeleine (du début "du côté de chez swann") et qu'il déroule alors sa pensée du temps et de l'art (ou de l'art du temps)... mais je vais vous laisser lire toute la recherche pour comprendre...

dire qu'à l'époque, il ne pouvait déjà plus sortir de par ce mal dont nous sommes beaucoup à souffrir... et qu'il ne vivait plus (comme il le décrit dans "la recherche...") que par les sons lui provenant du dehors... (bientôt une photo, promis ! )


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Merci m'sieu!! et merci alan!!
> (...)
> Voilà ben a nouveau merci Alan!



euh  :rose:

Je n'y suis pas pour grand-chose non plus, j'ai juste documenté une fonction qui existe depuis 2 ans dans Photoshop CS.
Vous pouvez surtout remercier GroDan qui a lancé le truc avec ses photos.


----------



## guigus31 (12 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> euh  :rose:
> 
> Je n'y suis pas pour grand-chose non plus, j'ai juste documenté une fonction qui existe depuis 2 ans dans Photoshop CS.
> Vous pouvez aussi remercier GroDan qui a lancé le truc avec ses photos.





ah lala je t'ai remercié trop tot, j'ai que photoshop 7  !! quelle décéption! bah on peut bricoler un truc quand meme mais ca rend pas aussi bien...


----------



## Muti (12 Mai 2006)

je dédie cette photo à chandler,macmarco,katelijn,melounette,malwen et rûm1 qui s'y sont tous mis pour m'aider !!!!!!! fallait bien ça 


      MA FLEUR:rose: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 petit oeillet sauvage déniché ds mon coin de limousin


                                    :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2006)

Luxembourg quand tu nous tiens ... quand on te tient ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Luxembourg quand tu nous tiens ... quand on te tient ?
> [/center]



tu fais de jolies photos maiwen...


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> je dédie cette photo à chandler,macmarco,katelijn,melounette,malwen et rûm1 qui s'y sont tous mis pour m'aider !!!!!!! fallait bien ça
> 
> 
> MA FLEUR:rose:
> ...


 Bravo!     Avec toutes les félicitations de mamyblue  :love:

"Pardon" Alèm pas fait exprès...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [mode private joke on]Ca ça dépend des escargots [/mode private joke off]








Tu disais ?   

PS. J'aime bien la mange à Joubichou sur la nappe et son chêne séquoïaesque et le Luxembourg vu par jerho et Maiwen vaut tous les dépliants touristiques


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

Luc, va falloir penser à demander à ton fils de changer la résolution du site ! 

sinon et je dis ça surtout pour mamyblue : arrêtez de citer les photos dans les messages...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Luc, va falloir penser à demander à ton fils de changer la résolution du site !



Je ne sais pas si tu as vu http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3798776&postcount=1394 (en un peu long ) à propos des problèmes de taille, ni si tu avais vu le post de Foguenne auquel je fais référence sur le sujet et qui me servait de base pour continuer à poster à partir de mon site. On peut en parler par MP si tu veux.


Ceci dit, si vous estimez que ça pose réellement problème, ce n'est pas grave, je peux vivre sans poster des photos ici.


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

mais est-ce que je supporterais de ne plus voir tes photos ? non, je ne crois pas. 

sisi, j'ai vu, très beau sujet, mais faut que je m'habitue à naviguer en version élargie !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mai 2006)

Ces deux jeunes filles regardent Dianne Reeves,toujours l'autre soir au conservatoire ,a Luxembourg...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais faut que je m'habitue à naviguer en version élargie !



En fait chez moi, mes photos rentrent juste sans modifier la largeur globale (sauf quand elles sont citées  ). Il y a juste ma petite bande grise à gauche avec mon avatar (et seulement la mienne, à hauteur de la photo) qui se rétrécit (chapeau au couple Benjamin-Vbull pour la gestion du truc*), histoire de préférences peut-être ?

(* Je suppose que c'est leur oeuvre commune, je ne voudrais pas en attribuant les bienfaits à l'un ou plus qu'à l'autre, provoquer une scène de ménage dans ce vieux couple. )


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

oui oui juste juste ! 





un petit clic pour quelques cils...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mai 2006)

voici Dianne Reeves ,en juillet 1999 a Copenhague...
j'étais pas très bien placé là :au 50 mm 1,8 sur Nikon F70 ,en Tmax 3200...
un copain m'avait scanné ce négatif avec un Nikon coolscan ...


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2006)

pareil : un clic


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Ces deux jeunes filles regardent Dianne Reeves,toujours l'autre soir au conservatoire ,a Luxembourg.



Ça fait plaisir à voir et plaisir pour l'avenir du jazz, et j'aime bien l'idée de photographier le "public" autant que la chanteuse (comme les films dans lesquels on voit les gens regardant un film)  

Et il y a aussi parfois (en octobre dernier, par exemple) les musicens au milieu du public, le tout au milieu d'un pique-nique et le tout au milieu d'une pinède près des étangs (mais, n'en déplaise à Charles, un peu au-dessus des grands roseaux mouillés ).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plaisir à voir et plaisir pour l'avenir du jazz, et j'aime bien l'idée de photographier le "public" autant que la chanteuse (comme les films dans lesquels on voit les gens regardant un film)
> 
> Et il y a aussi parfois (en octobre dernier, par exemple) les musicens au milieu du public, le tout au milieu d'un pique-nique et le tout au milieu d'une pinède près des étangs (mais, n'en déplaise à Charles, un peu au-dessus des grands roseaux mouillés ).




je me souviens tu avais deja parlé de ce concert dans les pins !


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui oui juste juste !
> un petit clic pour quelques cils...



Pour montrer que je reste, parfois, raisonnable, quelques cils que j'ai posté dans un autre fil (pour ici, c'est un peu limite mais pour paraphraser Baudelaire, il faut, quand ça s'y prête, mettre des photos moins bonnes pour mieux valoriser les autres   :






(En fait, il s'agit non de la photo mais de 1/300ème de la photo  C'est un extrait de scan 5400 dpi sur une provia 100 et je m'abstiendrais de mettre même un lien sur l'image entière. C'était pour dire que la résolution, que ce soit en argentique ou en numérique, on n'en manque pas vraiment, on peut ne pas trop se prendre la tête sur ça, de toutes façons, à ce niveau, la profondeur de champ décide à notre place, sauf quand les bricolos nous pondent des flous d'enfer comme les superbes trucs auxquels on a eu droit sur le sujet dans ce fil.

PS. Même pas fichu de remettre la miniature dans ce post, je ne vais quand même pas la recharger !, faut que je traîne plus souvent côté cuisine


----------



## Muti (13 Mai 2006)

le chat m'a réveillé....... 4h du mat!!!!!!!! je m'occupe









         prise de vue des cloisters à new york (harlem) souvenir de voyage 


 ps:  si je peux me permettre une critique je les trouve un peu petites maintenant mes photos


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> ps:  si je peux me permettre une critique je les trouve un peu petites maintenant mes photos


Bah t'as qu'a les faire plus grandes  
Pour info ton image fait 320 pixels de dimension max or tu as droit à 550 voir 600 pixels max.


----------



## twk (13 Mai 2006)

Sympa le maroc weboliver


----------



## joubichou (13 Mai 2006)

allez une petite pour commencer la journée


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Une autre approche d'un autre cimetière parisien, Montmartre en l'occurence
> 
> [modération]on arrête de citer les images, merci



bien vu!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

C'est vrai que ca déchire cet effet de flou d'objectif





Cliquez sur l'image pour en voir d'autres (quand on commence on arrive plus a s'arreter  )


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> prise de vue des cloisters à new york (harlem) souvenir de voyage




tiens, j'avais bien une copine de ma chérie qui y bossait, c'est le seul musée que nous avons zappé à New-York alors que nous rentrions dans tous les musées gratuitement... 


 :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## joubichou (13 Mai 2006)

ouh elle est belle ta mante Amok


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

la revoila ,elle avait disparu... 

pas grave ,suffit de la reposter...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la revoila ,elle avait disparu...



Un effet de modération sauvage?


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas grave ,suffit de la reposter...



je t'ai déjà édité deux messages aujourd'hui, ce serait bien que tu lises les motifs et que tu arrêtes de poster de manière technique dans ce sujet. un modérateur très modéré.


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

[Il ne s'agit pas d'une peinture photographiée, mais de bateaux de course alignés ]​


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez sur l'image pour en voir d'autres (quand on commence on arrive plus a s'arreter  )



 
Il y en a des terribles !!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

Tu veux nous ruiner le cou, IceandFire ?!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

Qu'est ce que c'est sur ta dernière photo en noir et blanc, Amok ? un pare brise ?
Ceci dis en passant, elle est magnifique.


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est sur ta dernière photo en noir et blanc, Amok ? un pare brise ?
> Ceci dis en passant, elle est magnifique.



Oui, la lunette arrière d'une voiture. 
Merci !


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2006)

Loin de moi cette idée   :love:


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

Alors tiens ! Pour te faire loucher ! 




​


----------



## joubichou (13 Mai 2006)

Gemini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excusez j'ai mis la grande au lieu de la petite


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors tiens ! Pour te faire loucher !



Aheum... :modo: :hosto: 

Bon... pour refroidir l'ambiance...  En vol pour l'Inde, quelque-part au-dessus du Caucase.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Retour en force de l'Amok!
C'est beau et ça fait du bien!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Il ne s'agit pas d'une peinture photographiée, mais de bateaux de course alignés ]
> [/CENTER]



Très beau  Après l'eau, le feu  





Ice je prèfère la première même si je dois me tordre le cou


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

Aout 2003 ,l'année de la canicule..


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mai 2006)

Des marronniers   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Aout 2003 ,l'année de la canicule..



Et aussi des cannes qui se font la malle...   Impressionnant tout de même la lévitation de la blonde du milieu...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Aout 2003 ,l'année de la canicule..



lls ne portent pas de couvre chef  en plein soleil ! Ils ont pris des risques incensés  :hein: 
Bien vu


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant tout de même la lévitation de la blonde du milieu...



 bien vu ... 
Par contre je doute qu'elle soit blonde ... plutôt blanche non ?


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Aout 2003 ,l'année de la canicule..




Dans le même esprit, je l'ai déjà postée il y a un bail celle là, mais elle me fait toujours sourire ! 




​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> lls ne portent pas de couvre chef  en plein soleil ! Ils ont pris des risques incensés  :hein:
> Bien vu




je viens de me rendre compte que CT 2002 cette série de photos...sorry...
aout 2002 ,j'y étais aussi en 2003 ,mais je n'ai pas de photos...
bon il faisait chaud quand meme... 
certains se sont meme protégés...


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow

Aout 2003  a dit:
			
		

> J'adooooore!!!!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Aout 2003 ,l'année de la canicule..


Ceux ci ont survécu (juin 2005):






 

Amok: c'est bien celle shootée depuis la caisse de Sonny?


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ceux ci ont survécu (juin 2005):



En 2002, y avait pas de chaises vides...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En 2002, y avait pas de chaises vides...



Rooooooo    
humour noir quand meme...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ceux ci ont survécu (juin 2005):



c'est les chaises bleues de la promenade des anglais ...
je vais my essayer en  juillet...


----------



## twk (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même esprit, je l'ai déjà postée il y a un bail celle là, mais elle me fait toujours sourire !


Superbe contraste Amok 

Edit : Erf, désolé pour le haut de page qui casse votre expo photo


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est les chaises bleues de la promenade des anglais ...
> je vais my essayer en  juillet...



En juillet tu n'aura pas un horizon aussi net


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Amok: c'est bien celle shootée depuis la caisse de Sonny?



Oui, et ce sont les trottoirs de Menton, si mes souvenirs sont bons !


----------



## guigus31 (13 Mai 2006)

bon c'etait pas tout à fait la canicule ce jour là, mais on crevait quand meme de chaud, et cette photo le rend bien je trouve...(on se croirait presque en afrique, vous trouvez pas? quoi j'ai trop d'imagination?!?)


----------



## joubichou (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## twk (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

sous les arcades de la place St louis ,Metz fin 2004 ...

série Arcades ,au suivant!


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​


Et ben oui on pourrait le suivre  :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> série Arcades ,au suivant!










Et voir ici et là aussi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

Amok et Yvos ,bravo! 

Jp ,nice ne t'inspire pas ,pour les arcades?

ahhh en meme temps!


----------



## twk (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney, Yvos, Amok, jpmiss et tout ceux que j'ai oublié :


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2006)

Je m'incline devant tant de belles photos 

Une petite (et modeste) contribution dans la série "arcades"...


----------



## Muti (13 Mai 2006)

hello chandler et macmarco!!!!!!!!​

​




        vue de NY de feu les twins souvenir de voyage et nostalgie


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## Muti (13 Mai 2006)

​



​  vue de NY de feu les tweens


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

Dans la série "p'tites bestioles" ! 




​


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

Bengilli sur la plage de Ibiza. :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2006)

sans maillot :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

L'intérieur de l'église du Gesù


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'intérieur de l'église du Gesù



C laquelle ,dans le vieux nice?
peux tu poster une photo de l'extérieur que je situe laquelle C?
mici !


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C laquelle ,dans le vieux nice?
> peux tu poster une photo de l'extérieur que je situe laquelle C?
> mici !



Mais qui t'as dit que c'était à Nice ?!  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C laquelle ,dans le vieux nice?


Eglise du Gesù, 12 rue Droite
A noter que le petit resto (le Gesù) sur la place est très sympa


----------



## tatouille (13 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai un torticoli


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui t'as dit que c'était à Nice ?!  :love:



ata ,ji connais l'JP ...99% de chance ... 

pi je connais un peu...

ah le resto ben je vais essayer alors ...vivement dans 2 mois !


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'intérieur de l'église du Gesù


 J'aime bcp les façades, mais j'adore visiter les églises. Merci jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui t'as dit que c'était à Nice ?!  :love:



Et ça, c'est à Nice peut être?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'intérieur de l'église du Gesù



DE Gesù!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> DE Gesù!


Nan: DU gesù


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et ça, c'est à Nice peut être?


J'en sais rien, mais surement ! 

Et ca, fesses d'huitre, c'est où ?! 




​


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien, mais surement !
> 
> Et ca, fesses d'huitre, c'est où ?!


 Colorado Provençal peut etre...    

PS: la galerie c'est a Florence (c'est là qu'Hannibal Lecter saigne un gitan)..


----------



## leza007 (13 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> J'adooooore!!!!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


ahhh dakar et les jaunes-noirs ... génial


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2006)

Je viens prendre mon billet pour le festival photo Amok :love: C'est combien l'entrée ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien, mais surement !
> 
> Et ca, fesses d'huitre, c'est où ?!



C saturé!


----------



## Sloughi (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> photo d'ibis rouge



Wouah! Trop grave cette bestiole!  

Il y'a 20 minutes:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2006)

roooh mais c'est pas possible des photos pareilles ...  :love:

j'en veux des comme ça, faut que j'aille dans le sud


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2006)

Histoire de revenir sur les arcades :






Monpazier


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2006)

et à Fontfroide :


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Place des Voges




Un peu plus vide...


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous  beaucoup de superbes photos, mention spéciale à amok  qu'on avait pas vu depuis un moment  

De mon côté, petit coucher de soleil tout à l'heure...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mai 2006)

J'aime beaucoup cette cabane




​
... en plus leurs poulets braisés sont exquis...


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup cette cabane
> 
> 
> ... en plus leurs poulets braisés sont exquis...


 
C'est vraiment très beau, j'adoreeeee    :love: 
​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup cette cabane


je la verrai bien dans un sépia un peu plus doux. Là je trouve les tonalités un peu trop agressives.

Pour rester dans les arcades:


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mai 2006)

Après les arrondis, les pointes...


----------



## esope (13 Mai 2006)

Tout à l'heure avec mon frère:














cette dernière est dédicacée à mon frère, r0m1 ou l'homme de dos sur  toutes mes photos...    

et bravo à tous pour les deux dernières pages


----------



## twk (13 Mai 2006)

Salut 

Excusez moi pour le flou de bouger, j'avais pas le trepied sur moi et pas grand moyen de faire mieux :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (14 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup tout le monde... 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je la verrai bien dans un sépia un peu plus doux. Là je trouve les tonalités un peu trop agressives.


J'ai trouvé aussi, mais avec iPhoto, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver comment faire en plus "lite"...



PS : à vrai dire j'avais trop la flemme de sortir PSElement pour l'alléger


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> très beau  et les couchers de soleil dans le sud aussi
> 
> retour à l'arrondi
> 
> ...


Très joli ! A plus   :love: Passe une bonne nuit :sleep: 

​


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mai 2006)

J'espère que j'ai posté au bon endroit mon arbre   :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Excusez moi pour le flou de bouger, j'avais pas le trepied sur moi et pas grand moyen de faire mieux :rose:



a mon avis le flou de bougé vient surtout du sujet ,le trépied n'ey changerait rien!
superbe photos !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Hi..une photo de mon voyage au Panama..j'y retourne dès que je peux d'ailleurs, j'ai vraiment aimé ce pays  ..



Wouah! j'adore la lumière sur les pavés + le mouvement et l'ombre de l'enfant! Superbe !!!! 

twk: d'accord avec syd a propos du flou. Ma préférée est la 3eme


----------



## bengilli (14 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli sur la plage de Ibiza. :love:​



Viens me caresser les deux bosses, chameau !  :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (14 Mai 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mai 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Hi..une photo de mon voyage au Panama..j'y retourne dès que je peux d'ailleurs, j'ai vraiment aimé ce pays  ..




Je ne peux pas me la jouer Depardieu, mais le coeur y est !
J'aime beaucoup cette photo pour sa lumière et cette scène de vie !


----------



## joubichou (14 Mai 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

Butain, il a pas la pêche alèm ce matin


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Butain, il a pas la pêche alèm ce matin



c'et qu'on lui fait des misères:les uns ne respectent pas les 600 de larges (pô moi jle jure ! )
les autres parlent techniques (euh.... )...
les autres citent les photos (euh ... )....
allez ,soyez sage ,ce dimanche ,pensez à lui ...


----------



## leza007 (14 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>


quelle bouille :love:  ... le fond en plus ... génial


----------



## Bullwei (14 Mai 2006)




----------



## jojoleretour (14 Mai 2006)

Ma vue ce matin n'est pas super, nuage....
Notez qu'on voit derrière les maisons la pointe de la cathédrale d'Amiens, et le bâtiment en construction est l'université pole scientifique


----------



## yvos (14 Mai 2006)

dans le style "arcade"..


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2006)




----------



## Bullwei (14 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>





comment vous faites pour avoir des photos de ce format sur le forum?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2006)

Bullwei a dit:
			
		

> comment vous faites pour avoir des photos de ce format sur le forum?



Je les réduis à cette taille.  Jette un &#339;il au sujet de macmarco.



			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *WebO !
> *
> Merci de nous faire rêver (encore jamais allée en Inde ni en Asie, mais l'envie grandit, grandit !)



'rci.  C'est au Rajasthan. J'avais déjà posté une image de ce temple jaïn il y a quelques mois.


----------



## guigus31 (14 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Excusez moi pour le flou de bouger, j'avais pas le trepied sur moi et pas grand moyen de faire mieux :rose:



pas aussi belle que les tiennes, mais j'ai pas le meme matos...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2006)

Tiens, ça m'a fait penser à ça...




Plutôt assez touristique ce genre de spectacle de danses locales (surtout comme ici à Bali), mais ça fait son petit effet.


----------



## macmarco (14 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Merci *macmarco*




Euh, de rien. 
(merci pour quoi ?)

​ 


			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, c'est raté



Quoi donc ?
Pas la photo en tous cas !


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Mai 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Hi..une photo de mon voyage au Panama..j'y retourne dès que je peux d'ailleurs, j'ai vraiment aimé ce pays  ..



Magique! On dirait qu'il est carrément l'ombre de son ombre.

En personne, cette femme avait un charme incroyable.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mai 2006)

Voilà ce que je vois depuis mon balcon   :love:

Photos supprimées !


STOP !!!!!

Le but du thread n'est pas poster toutes tes photos !!!!
Il faut au moins essayer quelques choses.
Si c'est juste pour nous montrer ton balcon, ce n'est pas la peine.  

Foguenne


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mai 2006)

Aujourd'hui en Suisse c'est la fête des mères et j'ai reçu ce beau bouquet de fleurs  :love: 

​


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Mai 2006)

Un couché de soleil à Istanbul 



 et en noir et blanc


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que je vois depuis mon balcon   :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh  !!!!! elles sont ou tes montagnes ?  :love:


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mai 2006)

Ce week end commencait le" Vent des arts "à Sanary s/mer pour ceux qui connaissent (Esope) .manifestation artistique du 12 mai au 12 juin . Voici quelques sculptures .


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mai 2006)

Allez une petite orchidée pour la route !!


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mai 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mai 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Allez une petite orchidée pour la route !!


 Ravissante cette orchidée, j'adoreeeee :love:


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mai 2006)

A la demande générale ... promis , c'est la dernière !!!:love:vous avez vu le petit être au milieu de la fleur .........bizarrrrrre nan :affraid:


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Ce matin au marché. "On ne touche pas les sacs, sinon..." 
​





​


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mai 2006)

Ce n'est pas un blog ici. 
La notion de "plus belles photos " est évidement discutable mais bon, il y a des limites.

Le sujet du thread n'est pas "poster toutes vos photos." 

Foguenne


----------



## ikiki (14 Mai 2006)

De bien belles photos ces dernières pages, un vrai plaisir 
Petit coup de coeur pour celles d'Amok 

Hier petite promenade du côté de Giverny dans les jardins de Monet, très sympa :love:.
Donc une petite photo de fleur 





J'ai pas mal shooté en RAW (celle-ci en jpeg, comme quoi...), et quelques unes semblent pas mal, mais il me reste à les traiter et je galère un peu :rose:
Patience patience ....


----------



## guigus31 (14 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin au marché. "On ne touche pas les sacs, sinon..."
> ​ ​



Cette tete me dit bien quelque chose.... Ah oui! ma prof d'anglais!


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Encore une arche ! 





​


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Et hop là, une autre (plus connue) !




​


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une arche !


 
c'est où ?!.....


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Une très très très connue !  (p'tit coup de zoom)






Bon j'arrête là, c'était juste histoire de vous relancer car vous avez posté de très belles choses  ​


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2006)

Picouto : :love: avant d'arriver à la pointe de l'île :love: j'ai bon ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mai 2006)

Vous remarquerez que j'ai édité deux messages de la page précédente.
Je vous rappelle que le but du thread n'est pas de montrer ce que vous voyez de votre balcon, ni le temps qu'il fait chez vous, ni ....

Bref, si vous montrez quelques choses de sympa, d'original depuis votre balcon, très bien, si c'est juste pour nous dire: "ô regardez comme il fait beau", ce n'est pas le peine, ouvrez un blog. 

A part ça, bravo pour les supers photos et spécialement à Amok, qu'on ne voit pas assez ici.


----------



## twk (14 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une très très très connue !  (p'tit coup de zoom)
> Bon j'arrête là, c'était juste histoire de vous relancer car vous avez posté de très belles choses  ​


Alors celle la c'est un classique et c'est du grand art ! Bravo elle est superbe


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Une photo bidon 




​


----------



## yvos (14 Mai 2006)

une porte


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Tole ondulée ! 

(Paul tu as remarqué ? C'est toujours par vague !  )




​


----------



## ikiki (14 Mai 2006)

En parlant d'originalité...
Inspiré directement du Picouto's staïl : Far & Close©®, voire ici Far, Close & very CLose©® 

Trou de serrure, Eglise de Gisors.
(bon  ok les tofs sont pas extra, mais je trouve ça  sympa comme approche  )


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mai 2006)

Picouto, on a du se croiser....J'aime bien ton arcade ! Désolé, j'ai reçu ton message trop tard !
Amok


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Pas à pas, on passe du noir et blanc à la couleur, des arcades au bord de seine, de la seine aux pavés et sous les pavés...






​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mai 2006)

aux US ?


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Web'O, t'as ramené ce genre de souvenirs d'Inde ?!  :love:

Delhi :




​


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

Ah ouais ! les fameux arrière-plan indiens ! j'avais jamais vu


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

Sénégal (dédicace à Carole ) :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous remarquerez que j'ai édité deux messages de la page précédente.
> Je vous rappelle que le but du thread n'est pas de montrer ce que vous voyez de votre balcon, ni le temps qu'il fait chez vous, ni ....
> 
> Bref, si vous montrez quelques choses de sympa, d'original depuis votre balcon, très bien, si c'est juste pour nous dire: "ô regardez comme il fait beau", ce n'est pas le peine, ouvrez un blog.
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Web'O, t'as ramené ce genre de souvenirs d'Inde ?!  :love:


Tu sais bien, je n'ai eu que le haut...  :love: Spéciale dédidace à jpmiss... 




​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mai 2006)

décembre 2005 ...çà caillait....brrrr....
bon ,oui il y a un arbre devant la tour ...
cette fleche est le batiment le plus haut de Metz ,90 m je crois ...on le voit de loin de l'autoroute ...comme la cathé d'ailleurs...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien, je n'ai eu que le haut...  :love: Spéciale dédidace à jpmiss...



les adeptes du piercing serait ché bran la bas ...


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien, je n'ai eu que le haut...  :love:


Mais mon cher, certains hauts valent bien des bas !  Et ce qu'il y a de mieux dans les bas, chacun le sait, c'est le haut ! :love:

Au moment de la prise de vue je pensais : "Faire des milliers de bornes pour finir à genoux dans la rue à photographier un nombril, il faut quand même être tordu !"


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais mon cher, certains hauts valent bien des bas !  Et ce qu'il y a de mieux dans les bas, chacun le sait, c'est le haut ! :love:


Je la note celle-ci...  Je vais la graver sur la porte de mon frigo tiens...  A côté de "La maison ne fait pas crédit"... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au moment de la prise de vue je pensais : "Faire des milliers de bornes pour finir à genoux dans la rue à photographier un nombril, il faut quand même être tordu !"


Bah, ça le vaut bien...   Enfin...  



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les adeptes du piercing serait ché bran la bas ...


Très...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui ont un iMac 20" (webo) ou un display 20 en 1680  ,j'ai posté a l'adresse ci dessous le panoramique vu du Hohneck dans les vosges  







en 1680 de large


----------



## jahrom (14 Mai 2006)




----------



## mfay (14 Mai 2006)

Voici la moman :






Et les petits qui sont beaucoup plus facile à photographier, car ils bougeaient peu 

























C'est facile quand le nid est à 1m20 du sol, dans une haie.
J'espère que les chats ne le verront pas


----------



## Virpeen (14 Mai 2006)

De retour du jardin, encore une fois... :love: Fait  beau, hein ?  

Petite chenille deviendra grande... mais tourne en rond...



Et Iris en fleur...


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> De retour du jardin, encore une fois... :love: Fait  beau, hein ?
> 
> Petite chenille deviendra grande... mais tourne en rond...



J'aime beaucoup cette petite chenille :love:, mais c'est dommage, les images sont trop petites


----------



## Virpeen (14 Mai 2006)

Oui, trop petites... Je voulais faire un triptique, mais ça fait juste lorsqu'on veut respecter la taille réglementaire du forum...


----------



## mfay (14 Mai 2006)

Faut pas trop les agrandir, mes oiseaux pourrait la manger


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2006)

Encore une arche, bien connue (enfin, j'espère ! )
En version carte postale d'abord
Et puis en version un rien désincarnée. La photo est un peu "sale" mais je trouve que c'est dans l'esprit du lac presque vide, de l'hiver qui finissait.  









Quand je vois Garabit comme ça, remontent les vagues souvenirs, mais souvenirs quand même, que j'ai d'être passé là-dessous avant que le lac n'existe, il y a longtemps.

Et puis, c'est à Garabit que mes parents, comme beaucoup d'autres de chez moi, surtout de leur génération, on fait leur repas de mariage. Il n'y avait pas encore le lac, le viaduc seul au-dessus de la gorge râpeuse de la Truyère, envahie de genêts.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2006)

voila ma première photo que j'aime bien, un rien insolité mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2006)

soyez indulgent, je viens d'avoir l'appareil et il est pas simple le bougre. j'aime bien le regard du gamin, il vise son point de sortie du virage (la machine va où le regard est posé)


----------



## Lila (15 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ...... le regard du gamin, il vise son point de sortie du virage (la machine va où le regard est posé)



....il a compris lui !!!!!!!   ......


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien, je n'ai eu que le haut...  :love: Spéciale dédidace à jpmiss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Misère! Tu veux ma mort de bon matin! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

(je fais exprès de citer la photo )

Sympas la chenille est les zozios


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Misère! Tu veux ma mort de bon matin! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:





Je me lance moi aussi dans les stages High Key. Premier modèle, Jean-Marcel. Peu encore habitué à l'objectif, mais qui possède sans nul doute un énorme potentiel...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

Je continue mes bebêtes.  
( en réalité une série que ma soeur instit m'a demandé.)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2006)

Superbes!. J'aime mieux les 2 dernières on voit mieux son sourire


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je continue mes bebêtes.
> ( en réalité une série que ma soeur instit m'a demandé.)




 
Tu peux nous parler de ton éclairage en cuisine ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbes!. J'aime mieux les 2 dernières on voit mieux son sourire



Même avis, et moi, c'est surtout la deuxième qui me plaît, un portrait criant de vérité intérieure : on rêve d'avoir la même profondeur psychologique dans les photos prises sur les escaliers du festival de Cannes, qu'on ne va pas manquer de voir débarquer d'ici peu.

Une pétition pour demander que Foguenne soit engagé pour suivre cet événement ?


----------



## alan.a (15 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> on rêve d'avoir la même profondeur psychologique dans les photos prises sur les escaliers du festival de Cannes, qu'on ne va pas manquer de voir débarquer d'ici peu.




On trouve une certaine accointance entre les escargots de foguenne et le début du travail sur le festival de Cannes par l'ex vilain petit canard du forum.


----------



## r0m1 (15 Mai 2006)

coucou à tous, dommage que le fait d'avoir alléger l'image lui ai fait perdre pas mal de sa qualité, mais j'aime bien malgré tout. La lumière des lampadaires sur les arbres donne une couleur assez sympa, et le fait que les étoiles ne soient pas super nettes (voir très floues ) ne gène pas trop, non? :rose: 





edit: merci Amok de me l'avoir indiqué, j'ai tenté d'éclaircir l'exposition, j'espère que ça donne un peu mieux :rose:


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2006)

[Rom 1 : sur mon écran, on ne voit quasi-rien  ]

Allez, on décolle avec un "Tigre" ! 




​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous parler de ton éclairage en cuisine ?




dans la cuisine C dans la marmite ,qu'il aterrirait celui ci! hmmmm...


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2006)

Amok elle est pleine de bruit ta photo 

Sinon c'est joli


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Amok elle est pleine de bruit ta photo
> 
> Sinon c'est joli



fé gaffe tu parles technique !


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Amok elle est pleine de bruit ta photo



Et alors ?! T'as déjà entendu un hélico de près ?!


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?! T'as déjà entendu un hélico de près ?!



Sombre crétin


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Sombre crétin



Perso, là, je serais mal à ta place... :style: Regarde comme il faut faire...

_
Votre Majesté, que vos prises de vue sont magnifiques, que votre objectif est propre, et que votre diaphragme est si ouvert..._   

Edit: :king:


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2006)

J'ai envoyé un coup de boule pour protéger mes arrière t'inquiète pas 

Bon aller promis mon prochain post comportera une photo ^^ parceque la c'est du blabla


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Mai 2006)

Que des bons mots pour vos photos dernières magnifiques, fleurs, ponts, nombril , khol, boiseries N&B, insectes.  

Celles d'Amok m'époustouflent par la pureté du trait (merci pour le Sénégal  ). Du travail et des km derrière tout ça.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> le fait que les étoiles ne soient pas super nettes (voir très floues )


Elles ne sont pas floues, elles sont filées: elles se sont déplacées pendant la durée d'ouverture de ton diaphragme (c'est effet est visible dès 20 à 30 sec d'ouverture)

D'ailleurs a voir l'arc de cercle je dirais que ta phot est orientée ouest/nord-ouest et que l'étoile polaire ne doit pas être très loin du coin supérieur droit de ta photo  

Iceandfire: super photo mais sur celle-ci je trouve le flou un peu supeflu


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

Entre le 1er et le 6 mai, balade en Périgord et Corrèze. Un petit coin parmi plein d'autres au cours de notre navigation, un coin pas très fréquenté, mais que j'aime bien, pas loin de Périgueux. Juste un petit prieuré, sans prétention, mais à sa place.  Peut-être certains connaissent ?


----------



## r0m1 (15 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elles ne sont pas floues, elles sont filées: elles se sont déplacées pendant la durée d'ouverture de ton diaphragme (c'est effet est visible dès 20 à 30 sec d'ouverture)



Je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait voir aussi rapidement la rotation de la terre   Il faut donc que je baisse ma vitesse et qu'en contrepartie j'ouvre plus grand le diaph pour laisser passer plus de lumière d'un coup alors ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

Dans la série : "le château de la belle au bois dormant", si fourni en Périgord :

Un site superbe, qui m'avait déjà fait rêver il y a 30 ans, il était alors perdu dans la végétation, abandonné. Je n'avais, depuis, jamais eu le temps, de chercher à y accéder. D'ailleurs, parfois, il faut savoir laisser mûrir les choses. Il a été superbement "viabilisé" sous la houlette de son "seigneur" (mais si, mais si ) et si vous allez vers les Eyzies, n'hésitez pas à faire la petite marche à pied qui y conduit et à y passer 2 heures ou une journée : Commarque.




À portée d'arc ou presque, de l'autre côté de la grande Beune où nos ancêtres paléotlithiques déjà rêvaient et dessinaient, son frère ennemi, tout aussi "belle au bois dormant" mais lui, verrouillé pour l'instant : Laussel, photographié depuis Commarque


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

Voilà des photos qui donnent envie de bouger Luc.  
Il y a quand même de sacré coin en France.    
Je note  le village et la région, faudra que j'y passe un jour.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà des photos qui donnent envie de bouger Luc.
> Il y a quand même de sacré coin en France.
> Je note  le village et la région, faudra que j'y passe un jour.



Une petite dernière pour l'après-midi, pour ceux qui veulent plus "moderne" 
On ne visite pas mais on peut se promener à pied à côté, il faut savoir rêver plutôt que posséder.  Il y en a d'autres, un brin plus rustiques, mais on verra ça un autre jour. 






Et rentrez vos langues, au lieu de les laisser traîner par terre : je ne connais pas la châtelaine.


----------



## yvos (15 Mai 2006)

pfff, c'est inchauffable ce genre de maisons!


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pfff, c'est inchauffable ce genre de maisons!



Puisque l'on t'a dit qu'il y avait une chatelaine, ca doit pouvoir être chaud ! Tu lis ce qui est écrit, oui ?! 

Je vois d'ici notre modérateur Belge rêver : lui qui s'imagine toujours en seigneur, avec des jouvencelles juponnées et faciles, les images de luc doivent l'avoir plongé dans des transes en dentelles.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mai 2006)

Oh pis tiens.
Postée ailleurs mais pas ici je crois, alors que c'est bien une de mes "plus belles photos". 
Orage de printemps, il y a peu.





edit : ben ouais, désolé, moi les chateaux ça m'emmerde.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2006)

Dans la série chateaux du sud ouest:





Bonaguil





J'ai oublié son nom.. c'est vers Soulliac






Celui-ci c'est vers Lagiole
D'autres photos ici


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois d'ici notre modérateur Belge rêver : lui qui s'imagine toujours en seigneur, avec des jouvencelles juponnées et faciles, les images de luc doivent l'avoir plongé dans des transes en dentelles.



C'est exactement ça. 
Celle de jp me font aussi cet effet. 
J'adorais passer une semaine dans ce type de château.
Tes photos de la tour de Belem (Portugal-Lisbonne) sont splendide, j'y retourne dans +- 3 semaines.


----------



## r0m1 (15 Mai 2006)

Pour changer des chateaux, des couleurs automnales (pas sûr de l'écriture ) en cette presque saison estivale :mouais: bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre.... 




EDIT:


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs a voir l'arc de cercle je dirais que ta phot est orientée ouest/nord-ouest et que l'étoile polaire ne doit pas être très loin du coin supérieur droit de ta photo



Je tenais à le dire à tout le monde, après vérification,  il a raison !!!! c'est bien la bonne orientation !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> edit : ben ouais, désolé, moi les chateaux ça m'emmerde.



Personnellement, je te pardonne vu la photo postée


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais à le dire à tout le monde, après vérification, il a raison !!!! c'est bien la bonne orientation !!!


 
Je n'aurais pas lu l'intégrale des manuels des Castors Juniors en vain!


----------



## esope (15 Mai 2006)

je m'excuse déjà auprès de la modération pour la taille de l'image si ça gêne vraiment dites le moi je la réduit:





_cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en format 1680 pixels de large_


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

Non, pas de problème.  
C'est vraiment bien avec les trois images.


----------



## esope (15 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas de problème.
> C'est vraiment bien avec les trois images.



merci c'est pour ça que je l'ai faite un peu plus grande car je trouve qu'elles fonctionnent bien assemblées ainsi...


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Mai 2006)

Paul, c'était des gris ou des bourgogne ?


----------



## ikiki (15 Mai 2006)

'soir
jpmiss, Amok et Luc G, chouettes chateaux 

bobby très belle ta photo d'éclair :love: j'adore cet genre de cliché, faudrait que je m'y mette maintenant que j'ai un trépied et un numérique 

Sinon voilà ce qui sort du traitement de mon premier RAW (ça ira en s'améliorant hein :hein: ) : jardin de Monet, les Nympheas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> bobby très belle ta photo d'éclair :love: j'adore cet genre de cliché, faudrait que je m'y mette maintenant que j'ai un trépied et un numérique



Merci. 
Mais je l'ai faite sans trépied tu sais!  

Bon, sinon comme on était dans les temps d'ouverture et ce genre de trucs, ça m'a fait penser à ça : petite expérience au coin du feu, les deux photos prises à quelques secondes d'intervalle... 
J'aime bien le changement d'ambiance alors que c'est le même feu. 
(Prenez celle que vous préférez  )





et


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série chateaux du sud ouest:
> Bonaguil



Un coin superbe également et parfois la chance de tomber sur un guide truculent  J'avais du poster une photo du même d'ailleurs, c'est un bonheur pour les photographes, les points de vue qu'on a dessus.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié son nom.. c'est vers Soulliac


Castelnau-Bretenoux sur la Dordogne quercynoise tout près de Saint-Céré et pas trop loin, effectivement de Souillac. (Ne pas confondre avec Castelnaud, sur la Dordogne périgourdine un peu plus en aval, plus "médiéval"). Un bien bel endroit aussi.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci c'est vers Lagiole


Disons Laguiole pour ne pas vexer les rouergats, c'est le château du Bousquet que je n'ai vu, paradoxalement, qu'en passant (trop près de chez moi, sans doute).

J'aime bien les photos d'Esope  

Pour les châteaux ou manoirs du Périgord ou d'à côté, je peux vous en remettre quelques-uns, mais j'attends un peu quand même


----------



## lumai (15 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Paul, c'était des gris ou des bourgogne ?



Ça ressemble pas à des p'tits gris en tout cas !  Ce serait plutôt des Bourgogne vu la coquille 
Belle série en tout cas Paul !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2006)

Merci a Luc pour les précisions sur mes chateaux 

Celui ci n'est pas un chateau mais la reine Victoria y séjourna régulièrement de 1897 à 1899:






Excelsior Regina Palace


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Paul, c'était des gris ou des bourgogne ?
> [/CENTER]




Des gris.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celui ci n'est pas un chateau mais la reine Victoria y séjourna régulièrement de 1897 à 1899:
> 
> 
> Excelsior Regina Palace



Les niçois ont encore pompé sur le Périgord   






Hautefort


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2006)

Et un truc comme ça y'en a un dans le Périgord?





Musée Franciscain.

 

Bon celà dit il est tres beau ton chateau. Et la forme n'est pas banale: cet association de rondeur et d'angles..


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et un truc comme ça y'en a un dans le Périgord?
> 
> Musée Franciscain.



Non, en tous cas, j'en connais pas... ceci dit, si on va faire un tour dans le Gers ...






 (église de Simorre)


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon celà dit il est tres beau ton chateau. Et la forme n'est pas banale: cet association de rondeur et d'angles..



Ce n'est pas le mien !  Pour les formes, c'est effectivement  carre+rond  J'en mettrai une autre un autre jour avec la façade "classique" rectangle sur rectangles.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

Bon, je poursuis la série château.  (format page .mac)

Portugal.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je poursuis la série château.  (format page .mac)
> 
> Portugal.



Quel beau gris pour le premier  on dirait presque du vieux bois laissé à l'air


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

C'est le château de Santa Maria Da Feira qui est en cour de rénovation.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2006)




----------



## jojofk (16 Mai 2006)

-> webOlivier:
ta photo fait rêver sans devoir dormir...    
c'est où?

...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> -> webOlivier:
> ta photo fait rêver sans devoir dormir...
> c'est où?



Merci... C'est quelque-part au-dessus de l'arc lémanique, un matin de novembre dernier, après avoir décollé de Genève... pour l'Inde. On reconnaît les Dents-du-Midi au premier-plan, et derrière, le début de la vallée du Rhône avec le Grand Combin tout au fond.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

:love: 

très zolie photo WebO !  
comme d'hab, koi!


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

c'est la fête des chateaux dites moi  ...au passage, pour ceux qui sont fans d'histoire et de forteresses :afraid: (ça arrive) , je vous conseille ce site réalisé par un très bon ami

une photo au passage 






Tchüss !


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fête des chateaux



Retour au rustique moins tape à l'oeil :
Saint-Léon sur vézère (je ne me lasse pas, depuis 30 ans, de faire un tour dans ce village quand je passe dans le coin). Ici, juste à côté d'un des châteaux, la maison du concierge, peut-être 






(La porte du fond, je crois que je l'ai toujours vue ouverte, elle me donne toujours à penser )

Et puis, plus à l'écart des flots touristiques, un hameau comme on pourrait en dessiner quand on est gamin : un petit manoir (il n'est pas sur la photo), l'église avec le presbytère ? accolé, la fontaine (avec les grenouilles, l'autre jour ) : Saint-Crépin


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Merci  Yvos, si tu n'avais pas posté une fleur, je n'aurais pas osé retourner sur ce thème



Pourquoi donc ?   

Il y a quelques années, tout en haut du Mézenc (j'espère que je ne l'ai pas déjà postée...)


----------



## alan.a (16 Mai 2006)

Les chateaux du sud sont beaux, mais ceux d'Écosse sont pas mal non plus


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> les petits poils des fleurs toutes neuves !



C'était en haut à gauche, à peu près à la même saison que la photo ci-dessous mais pas la même année 






Sinon, ce doit être en ce moment là-bas, la pleine saison des jonquilles et les jonquilles sur le Mézenc, c'est encore mieux qu'en haute-Lozère, ce qui n'est pas peu dire 

PS Alan, j'aime beaucoup ces châteaux aussi, et surtout ces couleurs de pierre : je viens du granit  ça me fait penser à des châteaux en Auvergne à part les redans, assez rares par là.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les chateaux du sud sont beaux, mais ceux d'Écosse sont pas mal non plus



Ceux d'Irlande aussi:






PS: quel beau template!


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: quel beau template!



Je dirai même mieux : "quel beau template" 
(Tu devrais le prendre comme avatar )


----------



## alan.a (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ceux d'Irlande aussi:



A oui !!! :love: :love: 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: quel beau template!


 

tjrs en Écosse






(c'est une auberge de jeunesse, comme le chateau précédent)


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (c'est une auberge de jeunesse, comme le chateau précédent)



Ah les tours et tourelles à l'anglo-saxonne 
Accessoirement, vu qu'on va nous pilonner avec le Da Vinci Code, la tour ressemble à la tour magdala de l'abbé Saunière à Rennes-le-Château, sans doute le village où se donnent le plus de coups de pelles au mètre carré 

PS. Je connais l'arrière-petite nièce (enfin il me semble que c'est ça le lien de parenté), de la bonne du dit curé mais elle ne nous a jamais montré le trésor


----------



## alan.a (16 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Je connais l'arrière-petite nièce (enfin il me semble que c'est ça le lien de parenté), de la bonne du dit curé mais elle ne nous a jamais montré le trésor



wouuu, ça devient érotique :rose: 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ceux d'Irlande aussi:



Quoique ... 






(notez le romantisme de notre 1 er voyage avec madame alan.a, il y 13 ans déjà)


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vous conseille ce site réalisé par un très bon ami


Tu pourra dire a ton ami que son site est passionnant, super bien réalisé et que les photos sont superbes (les caves de Tyron au Liban  )

Ca m'a rappelé que j'ai cette photo en stock:





Forteresse croisée de Gibelet pas loin de Byblos si ma mémoire est bonne


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> wouuu, ça devient érotique :rose:


Je n'ai pas dit que je la connaissais bibliquement 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (notez le romantisme de notre 1 er voyage avec madame alan.a, il y 13 ans déjà)



On note, on note


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> wouuu, ça devient érotique :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso, je préfère cette ambiance, c'est plus "urbain"...


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourra dire a ton ami que son site est passionnant, super bien réalisé et que les photos sont superbes (les caves de Tyron au Liban  )
> 
> Ca m'a rappelé que j'ai cette photo en stock:
> 
> Forteresse croisée de Gibelet pas loin de Byblos si ma mémoire est bonne


je lui dirai ; prochains ajouts en perspective: les citadelles arabes + églises d'orient (turquie - armenie - iran + proche orient) et là ya du boulot. 

Byblos, ba je suis limité à boire un café au port  (en février sous la pluie, classe)


----------



## alan.a (16 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je préfère cette ambiance, c'est plus "urbain"...



Ca m'a fait drôle de ressortir cette vieille photo, et de voir qu'avant on passage aux beaux-arts, il y a avait déjà les prémices de mes goûts actuels.
C'est à se demander si les études servent à quelque chose


----------



## Melounette (16 Mai 2006)

Bon bin je m'y essaie.:rose: Prise avec un Finepix S602.(Même que je cherche des gens qui ont le même ou qui ont débuté là dessus pour discuter)




Edit : Bon là, c'est pitètre mieux.





Mouaip. J'aimais bien aussi avant.


----------



## Muti (16 Mai 2006)

pas mal ta photo mais retourne d'ici qq tps sur la discution comment héberger/poster une photo j'explique comment faire pour avoir le bon format et le bon centrage j'ai découvert ça aujourd'hui:love:


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi donc ?
> 
> Il y a quelques années, tout en haut du Mézenc (j'espère que je ne l'ai pas déjà postée...)




C'est rigolo, j'ai croisé la même fleur le moi dernier, mais sur le Plomb du Cantal. Ca vie longtemps ces fleurs, et ça se déplace plutôt vite    
C'est vrai que ces pétales poilus on attirer mon objectif


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mai 2006)

Ah, en parlant de fleurs à poils...


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est à se demander si les études servent à quelque chose



Alan, je te rappelle qu'on n'est pas au bar !  Ceci dit, dis-nous tout : tu voulais photographier des voitures et le temps que tu places ta chambre, le peloton était passé ,


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah, en parlant de fleurs à poils...



J'aime beaucoup la première


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la première



c'est une photo prise entre les jambes de Loana??? :afraid:  

ok je sors...


----------



## alan.a (16 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alan, je te rappelle qu'on n'est pas au bar !  Ceci dit, dis-nous tout : tu voulais photographier des voitures et le temps que tu places ta chambre, le peloton était passé ,





Il n'y a pas de voiture parce que dans ce coin de Derry (ou Londonderry selon le côté qu'on choisit), à 18 h, il n'y a personne 

La photo n'est pas faite à la chambre pour deux raisons toutes simples :

1 - Nous avons fait le tour de l'Irlande en stop pdt 15 jours, et les sacs étaient déjà assez lourds !!!
2 - En 93, je ne possédais pas de chambre mais un Minolta X700


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

Pour en revenir aux plantes à poils, celle-là les a collants, la gourmande ! 






La photo n'est pas terrible : c'est petit, ces choses-là (droseras)  et forcément plutôt dans les creux, c'est un des cas où un viseur d'angle ou un écran inclinable (dans le cas d'un numérique) ne serait pas de trop !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2006)

Spéciale dédicace a Luc G qui aime bien les murs en pierres nues


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Spéciale dédicace a Luc G qui aime bien les murs en pierres nues


Ça fait très chinois, ton mur !  
En échange et pour me conformer à mon image , une tour ithyphallique en Gévaudan (mais dans la partie annexée par la Haute-Loire ), et sur le chemin de Saint-Jacques !  la tour de la Clauze






Et pour pousser le bouchon encore un peu plus loin question pierres nues, tout en revenant en Périgord (mais la photo n'est pas de cette année)


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mai 2006)

Ce week-end, photos d'un bébé âgé d'à peine 24 heures... Adorable... :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2006)

ça me donne des idées pour une série de photo


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous  
Quelques petites photos de la fin de journée.... peut être un peu sombre, mais c'est pas facile de prendre le soleil juste en face... donc si y' a des conseils, je suis preneur


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait très chinois, ton mur !


J't'en foutrais du chinois moi! C'est le musée Matisse 






Virpeen super le grain sur la première 
Tu fais comment j'y arrive jamais?


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J't'en foutrais du chinois moi! C'est le musée Matisse



J'ai pas dit que c'était en Chine , j'ai dit que ça faisait chinois. Je me doutais bien que t'étais pas sorti de Nice ou du coin sur ce coup


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Adorable... :love: :love:



Ça ne durera pas !  J'en ai un 11 ans plus tard, pas loin et particulièrement énervé ce soir


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen super le grain sur la première
> Tu fais comment j'y arrive jamais?



Coup de bol  , parce que je ne suis pas douée sur Toshop : un peu de "lueur diffuse"...


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous
> Quelques petites photos de la fin de journée.... peut être un peu sombre, mais c'est pas facile de prendre le soleil juste en face... donc si y' a des conseils, je suis preneur


Moi je les trouve bien mais ce n'est pas un conseil.  En fait, dans ce genre de situation, tu as tellement d'écart de lumière qu'il faut choisir et il y a plein de choix possibles. En numérique, tu peux essayer différents choix plus facilement qu'en argentique, alors ne te prive pas. Après, c'est affaire de choix personnel, d'humeur du moment, etc : certains choix sont presque évidemment foireux mais d'autres complètement contradictoires peuvent avoir chacun leur intérêt. Enfin c'est mon opinion personnelle


----------



## Muti (16 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin je m'y essaie.:rose: Prise avec un Finepix S602.(Même que je cherche des gens qui ont le même ou qui ont débuté là dessus pour discuter)
> 
> Edit : Bon là, c'est pitètre mieux.
> 
> Mouaip. J'aimais bien aussi avant.


formidable melounette tu pourras pt'êt m'expliquer ds un MPcomment t'as fait!!!!!


----------



## Muti (16 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est une photo prise entre les jambes de Loana??? :afraid:
> 
> ok je sors...


je suis pètée de rire !!!!!!!!!!!!  mais j'adore la photo:love:  j'aime toutes ces photos elles sont plus belles les unes que les autres  je retourne bosser ds la discution crée à cet effet pour tenter d'en faire autant


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mai 2006)

Je prépare les photos pour une association (ANIL, association nation. des infirmières Luxembourgeoises), j'ai pu prendre quelques photos que j'aime bien.


----------



## macmarco (16 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare les photos pour une association (ANIL, association nation. des infirmières Luxembourgeoises), j'ai pu prendre quelques photos que j'aime bien.




Oui oui, on a bien compris que les photos des deux types sont là comme alibi. 

  


 

:love:


----------



## Melounette (17 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me donne des idées pour une série de photo


Ah ouais je veux ! J'aime bien quand tu fais des lignes(les pavés) ou de la perspective(chépukoi), ça me parle. Enfin bref, j'suis fan moué. (des photos, hein...des photos)

Muti> J'ai la chance d'avoir un logiciel qui s'appelle Photoshop et une tablette/palette (cochez la bonne case) graphique. Me manque juste un peu de pratique et de talent, et ça pourrait presque passer. Non, sans déc, en dehors de ce matos, je ne sais rien. Va voir les experts, désolée.


----------



## GroDan (17 Mai 2006)

une autre méthode ici, où l'on peut varier ces zones de netteté et eventuellement les multipliés....désolé pour le retard mais beaucoup de taf en ce moment....


----------



## Virpeen (17 Mai 2006)

Il y aura des bébés punaises cette année...


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura des bébés punaises cette année...



Appelez les Gendarmes


----------



## joubichou (17 Mai 2006)

elle est mignonne ma petite sauterelle (2 millimètres de long)


----------



## GroDan (17 Mai 2006)

Bravo pour toutes vos tofs d'insectes !
Vous me réconcilier avec la macro.


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2006)

Big brother (alias l'empuse ou le diablotin) vous surveille, faites gaffe ! 






C'est un peu limite question netteté, mais j'ai un mot d'excuses : la bête était menue, pas forcément décidée à attendre que j'ai son meilleur profil ; de plus en argentique, à main levée évidemment, c'est pas gagné, et je ne voulais pas bouffer la pellicule quand même


----------



## Muti (17 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> elle est mignonne ma petite sauterelle (2 millimètres de long) parait que c'est bon à manger !!!!!!!!! et pour la photo


----------



## Muti (17 Mai 2006)

c'est bourré d'protéines tout ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hummmmmmmmm


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mai 2006)

Hostile la nature .......   














edit: désolé; j'ai pas voulu mettre plus gros pour pas squatter toute la page ...:rose:


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Hostile la nature .......




mais non ! c'est affectueux comme tout ces petites bêtes !


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mai 2006)

Suite de la séance du thé traditionnel.

(j'espère ne pas l'avoir déjà mise, sorry sinon!)




​


----------



## Virpeen (17 Mai 2006)

À force de chercher la petite bête...   (Elle ne doit pas prendre le soleil souvent celle-là, vu sa couleur...   )


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2006)

mon dieu, des fleurs  :afraid:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu, des fleurs  :afraid:



Oups...  Désolée... :rose:


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> À force de chercher la petite bête...   (Elle ne doit pas prendre le soleil souvent celle-là, vu sa couleur...   )



les thomises sont naturellement en tenue de noces (barbares ! ). En fait, pour peu qu'on les regarde de près, plein d'araignées ne sont pas grises mais ont des couleurs éclatantes, au moins partiellement.

Conclusion, quand vous voyez une araignée, faites l'effort de mettre le nez dessus au lieu de partir en courant


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Mai 2006)

Avec l'aimable autorisation du mannequin


----------



## joubichou (17 Mai 2006)

ce sont des glycines blanches


----------



## joubichou (17 Mai 2006)

J'ai jamais vu une mouche pareille


----------



## Dory (17 Mai 2006)

> J'ai jamais vu une mouche pareille


Une mutante ... 




> Avec l'aimable autorisation du mannequin



Belle photo et jolie mannequin


----------



## joubichou (17 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une mutante ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben oui ma mouche on dirait un croisement de mouche et d'ornithorynque


----------



## jahrom (17 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vu une mouche pareille



Une mouche qui mange un chewing gum, rien d'extraordinaire...


----------



## jahrom (17 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'aimable autorisation du mannequin




Et cadrée comme ça, non ?! :mouais:


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi jahrom ? Moi je trouve qu'on perd quelque chose comme ça. Une forme d'abandon que j'aime bien dans la version initiale


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

on a toujours pas vue la série des nues


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2006)

Rien de très exceptionnel mais j'aime bien la douceur des tons:


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rien de très exceptionnel mais j'aime bien la douceur des tons:



:mouais:  magré tout ça reste vachement sympa comme photo  , et c'est vrai que les couleurs pastel sont donne un véritable ton à l'image 




			
				vtruc a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna comme d'habitude faut attendre... boule à facette en rtt...


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rien de très exceptionnel mais j'aime bien la douceur des tons:



C'est plus que de la douceur, ça sent la chair fraîche


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je trouve qu'on dirait du gâteau  C'est toujours à Nice ?



Oui c'est l'hotel Alhambra. Plus pur style Orientaliste fin XIXeme début XXeme.


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Il y a vraiment des trucs extravagants à Nice



Je te le fais pas dire : y a qu'à regarder l'avatar de jpmiss !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mai 2006)

Le pov' jésus, ils l'auraient mis de l'autre coté de la croix, il aurait au moins pu matter le paysage....


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Et celui que tu as posté l'autre jour (juste avant un château du Périgord de LucG, le "Régina Royal quelque chose, je ne me souviens plus exactement), celui où descendait la reine Victoria, c'est ce grand à Cimiez aussi non ?
> 
> P.S. Il y a vraiment des trucs extravagants à Nice, ça ne serait plus possible de construire comme ça maintenant



Oui c'est l'Excelsior Regina Palace (rien que ça  )






Mais des trucs les plus "space" c'est le Château de l'Anglais. CV'est pas tres grand mais c'est vraiment grave


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mai 2006)

Avant


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mai 2006)

Après


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pov' jésus, ils l'auraient mis de l'autre coté de la croix, il aurait au moins pu matter le paysage....



Mwouaaahhahahah!!!!!! 
Ca y'est les effets délétères de la fermeture du bar commencent à se faire sentir!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Avant





			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Après


C'est un peu triste quand ça fait plus envie avant qu'après. :rateau:


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mwouaaahhahahah!!!!!!
> Ca y'est les effets délétères de la fermeture du bar commencent à se faire sentir!


J'ai le droit d'être d'accord ?


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le droit d'être d'accord ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mwouaaahhahahah!!!!!!
> Ca y'est les effets délétères de la fermeture du bar commencent à se faire sentir!



   ..........................


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Avant


 
J'aime bien... et puis ça m'a justement fait penser à Elene...   

J'ai faim là. 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien... et puis ça m'a justement fait penser à Elene...
> 
> J'ai faim là.



 avant le four...  et en suivant Beignets d'accacia... MAdo    ça ne dure qu'une semaine faut toujours se dépécher


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi jahrom ? Moi je trouve qu'on perd quelque chose comme ça. Une forme d'abandon que j'aime bien dans la version initiale



Il me semble qu'à vous lire, on sens bien la dualité homme/femme...


----------



## jahrom (18 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'à vous lire, on sens bien la dualité homme/femme...



Mais non, mado à pas d'humour c'est connu...


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

[/hors-sujet]


----------



## Muti (18 Mai 2006)

je dédicace cette photo de NY a tous ceux qui m'ont soutenu dans l'épreuve 

 macmarco,chandler,jpmiss,joubichou,rÖm1 et toutes les bonnes âmes qui m'ont réconforté:love:

(ps:la qualité de la photo en elle même n'est pas formidable mais ça on y peut rien)


----------



## alan.a (18 Mai 2006)

Une vue test pour une éventuelle suite à la chambre


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)




----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2006)

sur toutes celles que tu as postées, c'est celle ci que je préfère !! :love:

son expression de visage est vraiment bien rendue et mise en valeur ! 
_(son visage est magnifique, là !!...)_


----------



## maiwen (18 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> sur toutes celles que tu as postées, c'est celle ci que je préfère !! :love:


idem


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2006)

Un peu d'exotisme... en Limousin


----------



## joubichou (18 Mai 2006)

ma petite sauterelle fluo


----------



## joubichou (18 Mai 2006)

encore elle,notez qu'il lui manque une partie d'une patte avant


----------



## Renaud theron (18 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ..........................



Voir la pièce jointe 10679


Garçon, une bière


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



   

Cela me fait un peu penser au travail de* Desiree Dolron*.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2006)

Un petit "far 'n' close":








IceandFire


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit "far 'n' close"



Aucune info sur la maison ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aucune info sur la maison ?



C'est la Villa Collin-Huovila. Petite villa complètement hallucinante plantée au beau milieu de la prom' entre deux immeubles récents et tres laids.


----------



## Muti (18 Mai 2006)

c'est vraiment beau ce que  vous faites les gars! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Mai 2006)

Je suis parti en voyage....au Louvre


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est la Villa Collin-Huovila.



C'est vrai qu'elle est étonnante. Merci


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est la Villa Collin-Huovila. Petite villa complètement hallucinante plantée au beau milieu de la prom' entre deux immeubles récents et tres laids.




certes la villa est bien, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi elle est nichée entre un immeuble pas terrible, mais surtout la magnifique villa qui est à sa droite (sur ta photo) qui elle, est vraiment belle et bien dessinée.

 il n'aura certainement echappé à personne que j'ai un peu du mal avec les guignolades roccoco et autres symboles de la non-pureté des lignes...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> certes la villa est bien, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi elle est nichée entre un immeuble pas terrible, mais surtout la magnifique villa qui est à sa droite (sur ta photo) qui elle, est vraiment belle et bien dessinée.


Tu as raison (sauf que la photo sur laquelle on voit la villa blanche n'est pas de moi) c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que j'ai fait cette photo:








			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il n'aura certainement echappé à personne que j'ai un peu du mal avec les guignolades roccoco et autres symboles de la non-pureté des lignes...



Bah a mon avis l'un n'empêche pas l'autre..


----------



## Rhyton (19 Mai 2006)

Pour rester dans le paysage et répondre aux précédents :
modérateur : l'image est *ici* sur mon message en vert


_il y a une *annonce* en haut du forum Portfolio qui indique la taille maximale à utiliser lors d'un message sur le forum et un *sujet*,merci d'en prendre note. Les liens sont sur les mots en gras._


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2006)

Plaquez vous ça va saigner!   :modo:


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Plaquez vous ça va saigner!   :modo:



on a besoin d'une anesthésie !!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2006)

Spéciale dédicace à la(n)guille


----------



## Bullwei (19 Mai 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (19 Mai 2006)

allez pour une fois un portrait


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mai 2006)

OK, pour une seconde:



Fier Arouna Sow, au chapeau noir.



J'ai tenté de mettre une frame, mais pas encore capable... ça viendra bien 

Trop beau modèle, Joubi. :love:


----------



## Muti (19 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> allez pour une fois un portrait
> 
> quelle merveilleuse photo mon ami:love: élagueur de soucheje vais essayer de t'en envoyer  une avec ton petit logiciel mais tu sais j'ai un peu la tête à l'envers


----------



## joubichou (19 Mai 2006)

un bourdon


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)




----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

le F3 est formidable mackie !


----------



## Muti (19 Mai 2006)

ORCHIS MILITARIS


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2006)

tout simplement... :rateau:


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mai 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement... :rateau:



Tu le cuis un peu ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement... :rateau:



J'ai encore faim là... :love:

Bon, j'ai ressorti des vieilles photos. Sur le Mékong en 1998 aux frontières birmane, laossienne (c'est comme ça qu'on dit?) et thaïlandaise. 




Edit: on me souffle à l'oreillette: laotienne. Merci.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mai 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement... :rateau:





Joli langue de boeuf


----------



## leza007 (19 Mai 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement... :rateau:


woahhhhhh ... c'est quoi l'assaisonnement ??


----------



## doudou83 (19 Mai 2006)

Bravo à tous , de bien belles photos   ehhh !!moi j' ai celles ci


----------



## doudou83 (19 Mai 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement... :rateau:


moi aussi j'adore !!!!!!  c'est quoi sur le saumon ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

tiens, je croyais qu'on avait dit qu'on ne citait plus les images ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mai 2006)

en attendant le Tamron  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2006)

la majorité sexuelle est à 15 ans hein concombre


----------



## Muti (19 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la majorité sexuelle est à 15 ans hein concombre


 EVIDEMMENT toujours le même!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dory (19 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> en attendant le Tamron  :love:



Jolie frimousse ...qui fera des ravages plus tard.....:love:


----------



## Muti (19 Mai 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous , de bien belles photos   ehhh !!moi j' ai celle ci
> superbe ta photo doudou!!!!!!!   mais la fleur est un peu prétentieuse , tu trouves pas ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la majorité sexuelle est à 15 ans hein concombre



foiré  



			
				Muti a dit:
			
		

> EVIDEMMENT toujours le même!!!!!!!!!!!



c'est rien... c'est juste un suisse sexuellement perturbé  :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2006)

Bon ben voilà... J'ai craqué... J'ai mon 350D  :love: 

Va falloir être indulgent, ce sont mes débuts en numérique...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2006)

Ce qui est bien quand on part de très bas c'est qu'on ne peut que progresser


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est rien... c'est juste un suisse sexuellement perturbé  :rateau:



«En Suisse, ils ont depuis 500 ans la fraternité, la démocratie et la paix. Et quest-ce quils en ont fait? Des horloges à coucou» Orson Welles. Mais si en plus ils se déréglent... rien ne va plus  




			
				Muti a dit:
			
		

> la fleur est un peu prétentieuse, tu trouves pas ?



Elle porte bien son nom pourtant


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mai 2006)

Le printemps, cette belle saison des Amours


----------



## esope (19 Mai 2006)

petits essais sur les oiseaux de ce matin


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> petits essais sur les oiseaux de ce matin



Une large préférence  pour la dernière a cause de l'arrière plan. 

Muti: t'es lourde...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2006)

Mauritanie, du côté de l'Adrar, près d'Azougui.







C'est une vieille diapo (25 ans !) scannée avec un agfa E50 (faut que je m'organise pour utiliser plus le dimage ), ça explique un peu la qualité.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je descend a nice dans 3 semaines


Oh purée! C'est vrai? :love:  :love:

Bon tiens, une photo pour pas flooder:


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2006)

dites, on m'explique où je jette le bébé avec l'eau du bain ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

je sais, la lumière n'est pas terrible.







Le temps n'était pas très beau et j'ai pas voulu de flash pour ne pas effrayer cette pauvre "maman".


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je sais, la lumière n'est pas terrible.
> 
> 
> Le temps n'était pas très beau et j'ai pas voulu de flash pour ne pas effrayer cette pauvre "maman".



Au contraire. Une lumière directe n'aurait pas mis en valeur la scène. Le treillis du sol n'aurait pas été subtil. Par contre, tu aurais peut-être dû décaler le cadrage à droite pour amener la bête sur une ligne de force et attendre que le bec se dégage du coup.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire. Une lumière directe n'aurait pas mis en valeur la scène. Le treillis du sol n'aurait pas été subtil. Par contre, tu aurais peut-être dû décaler le cadrage à droite pour amener la bête sur une ligne de force et attendre que le bec se dégage du coup.



merci pour le conseil.


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

allez une petite bête sur mon pouce ,et bonne journée à tous édité : image trop large, cliquez  ici


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mai 2006)

Photo prise l'été dernier en ballade en Allemagne..... J'aime la verdure....


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

Pour changer des palais belle époque, quelques exemples d'un habitat plus populaire et rural sur les hauteurs niçoises:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire. Une lumière directe n'aurait pas mis en valeur la scène. Le treillis du sol n'aurait pas été subtil. Par contre, tu aurais peut-être dû décaler le cadrage à droite pour amener la bête sur une ligne de force et attendre que le bec se dégage du coup.



Exact, par contre il a eu raison de ne pas le déranger. :affraid:


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

et voilà le papa


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et voilà le papa


Ah oui, on voit très bien que c'est un mâle!


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la dernière Rom1 
On sent comme une sort de chaleur en haut de l'escalier, mais qui reste assez mystérieuse.

Juste une question existencielle de premier ordre: qu'y avait-il en haut de l'escalier?


----------



## ikiki (20 Mai 2006)

jpmiss : chouettes alors 

joubichou : sympa la bestiole , bien qu'on puisse se demander où est la dite bestiole, tout pouce à la peau cailleuse sème le doute  


PS : laissez ce fil propre svp...


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss : chouettes alors
> 
> joubichou : sympa la bestiole , bien qu'on puisse se demander où est la dite bestiole, tout pouce à la peau cailleuse sème le doute
> 
> ...


C'est un pouce d'élagueur,c'est tout abimé


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mai 2006)

Ballade en Wesphalie..... 






J'ai rectifié le tir !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> L'est pas un peu trop grand mon format ??????



Environ 2 fois trop


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> demande à Muti.




En fait, et après plusieurs tentatives, j'arrive seulement à obtenir une petite photo sur laquelle on peut cliquer pour en voir les détails mais pas une photo d'un format comme celle de Joubichou, ZRXOlivier ou Muti  ... etc...

Mais je vais me replonger dans d'anciens posts..


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## ikiki (20 Mai 2006)

Bon, poster derrière cette superbe tof d'Amok c'est pas facile mais bon... (  )

J'avais déjà posté ces photos mais pas sous cette forme.
Un Far & Close donc...
Pas évident hein de zieuter par la serrure d'une église  :rose:


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2006)

C'est ces fameuses cannibales que je tuais en y mettant une seule mouche ?


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ces fameuses cannibales que je tuais en y mettant une seule mouche ?



J'ignore si ce sont les "fameuses"  car n'ayant pas l'esprit aussi retors que toi je les laisse choper leurs proies !


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

Je vous entends déjà : "ouah, c'est cramé, c'est quoi cette merde ?! "  

Juste un coucher de soleil d'hiver, avec brouillard, sur le fleuve Ottawa, sans retouche, rien, si ce n'est de passer en Noir et Blanc et de renvoyer l'ekta chez sa mère histoire de lui demander si ses courbes méritent un massage. Peut-être que j'aurais du la poster dans "les images que tout le monde trouve ratées, sauf vous" ? 

Mais étant sur place, je ne la trouve pas ratée, parce que pour une fois il n'y a pas que l'image qui compte : l'ambiance était réellement comme ca. Nos posteurs Canadiens peuvent confirmer ?!  




​


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Messages 77 77


 
Jolies photos ! J'ai une préférence pour la 1ère


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

Idem. Ontario, Le jour se lève. Des cabanes de pécheurs sur le fleuve. Imaginez le silence. Juste le crissement des pas dans la neige et le coeur qui bat dans les oreilles. Le temps de glisser le gant et d'appuyer sur le déclencheur :






Vous y êtes ou pas ?  ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous y êtes ou pas ?  ​  [/CENTER]



Je suis le guide mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait froid !


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous y êtes ou pas ? ​



Je sens le froid juste de regarder 
La prochaine fois que tu y retournes, je fais volontier le voyage avec toi : je suis sure que tu as tjrs besoin d'une assistante (pour porter le gant pendant que t'appuyes sur le déclencheur et autres  )...

Bon histoire de pas flooder je poste ça... Mais comment dire... Je me sens... toute petite et très ridicule après Monsieur Amok...


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

une petite mignonne


----------



## Muti (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vous entends déjà : "ouah, c'est cramé, c'est quoi cette merde ?! "
> 
> Juste un coucher de soleil d'hiver, avec brouillard, sur le fleuve Ottawa, sans retouche, rien, si ce n'est de passer en Noir et Blanc et de renvoyer l'ekta chez sa mère histoire de lui demander si ses courbes méritent un massage. Peut-être que j'aurais du la poster dans "les images que tout le monde trouve ratées, sauf vous" ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Pas aussi net que les tiennes  
Mais en pliant la tente cet été, on est tombé dessus :afraid:


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

elles est très belle quand même,à+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

Odré,tu peux utiliser l'outil retouche d'image dans apercu,avec ton araignée ça donne ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Odré,tu peux utiliser l'outil retouche d'image dans apercu,avec ton araignée ça donne ça



J'avais déjà utilisé deux fois le filtre renforcement de la netteté sur toshop ... mais je savais pas qu'on pouvait retoucher avec aperçu ...

La prochaine fois j'essayerais de rester calme devant une araignée


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

je trouve même qu'avec aperçu le filtre netteté est plus efficace qu'avec photoshop


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2006)

encore une photo du luxembourg : 




elle est pas terrible :rose: quand on parlait du ciel blanc, Picouto  ( euh ... ou Yvos, je sais plus )


----------



## Galatée (20 Mai 2006)

Elle est magnifique cette araignée ! C'est ça qui est beau dans la nature... Quand on regarde attentivement, on voit qu'aucune araignée n'est bêtement marron comme on se l'imagine.  :love:
Après, faut pas en avoir peur ! 
J'aime encore plus ta lune  (esprits mal placés, abstenez-vous de commentaires ! )

Je passe par ici poster quelques photos, en fait, une seule, mais trois fois différente, pour avoir votre avis (après les autres photos du fil, j'vais avoir un peu honte ! :rose.

Photo initiale :




Puis petit recadrage et passage en sépia :




Et enfin autre recadrage :




Vous préférez comment ?
 :love:  :love:  :love:


_Edith à l'attention de Maiwen : moi je la trouve très chouette ta photo, le rouge de l'écriture fait qu'on ne remarque pas tant que ça le ciel blanc ! Puis on peut pas contrôler la météo non plus... 

Malheureusement :


			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		


			Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2006)

moi je vois pas la deuxième Galatée, il y a du avoir une erreur, mais entre la première et la troisième, je préfère la troisième malgré un  horizon un peu penché, les couleurs sont très belles et tu as un très joli ciel  et puis le recadrage de la troisème enlève un peu de netteté à l'image (enfin ça, ça se retouche  )


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que tu y retournes, je fais volontier le voyage avec toi : je suis sure que tu as tjrs besoin d'une assistante (pour porter le gant pendant que t'appuyes sur le déclencheur *et autres*  )...


Me contacter par MP pour définition du: "et autres "


----------



## Galatée (20 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je vois pas la deuxième Galatée, il y a du avoir une erreur, mais entre la première et la troisième, je préfère la troisième malgré un  horizon un peu penché, les couleurs sont très belles et tu as un très joli ciel  et puis le recadrage de la troisème enlève un peu de netteté à l'image (enfin ça, ça se retouche  )



Et là, c'est bon pour la deuxième ?

Tu dis que tu préfères la troisième, mais c'est pas plutôt la première que tu veux dire ? 
Oui, l'horizon penché, j'trouve ça vraiment dommage, j'avais pas vraiment fait attention et je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'après...



Et je remarque décidément qu'entre le flou et moi, c'est une vraie histoire d'amour... :love:


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mai 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je passe par ici poster quelques photos, en fait, une seule, mais trois fois différente, pour avoir votre avis (après les autres photos du fil, j'vais avoir un peu honte ! :rose.
> 
> Photo initiale :
> 
> ...


Moi personnellement je préfère la 1ère, en sépia c'es pas mal non plus et la 3ème est bien mais on voit peu de choses     :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Et là, c'est bon pour la deuxième ?
> 
> Tu dis que tu préfères la troisième, mais c'est pas plutôt la première que tu veux dire ?
> Oui, l'horizon penché, j'trouve ça vraiment dommage, j'avais pas vraiment fait attention et je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'après...
> ...


oops vi en effet je voulais dire la première  et même par rapport à la sépia (qu'on voit maintenant ) je la préfère, pour les couleurs et les lumières


----------



## Muti (20 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert cette place avant hier lors d'un déplacement professionnel et je suis :love: :love: :love:
> ça me rappelle  de bons souvenirs cette place stanislas à nancy j'y étais allée il y a longtemps pour aller écouter des chorales:love:  merveilleux:love: la photo et les chorales


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

Moi aussi je préfères la première,je me suis permis de la redresser avec Iphoto,j'espère que tu n'en prendras pas ombrage


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## doudou83 (20 Mai 2006)

Bon , c'est sûr qu'après tous ces beaux clichés les miennes sont 1 peu ...:love:en tout cas un peu de soleil !!!!


----------



## Galatée (20 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je préfères la première,je me suis permis de la redresser avec Iphoto,j'espère que tu n'en prendras pas ombrage



Rhoooo, non, au contraire, merci !!! :love: :love: :love:

_MODE GROSSE NULLE ON
Mais comment t'as fait ça exactement ?
MODE GROSSE NULLE OFF_

 :love:  :love:

_Amok, c'est superbe, c'est où ? Edith me souffle à l'oreille que c'est au Maroc (merci Amok ) .

Et Doudou83, chouette, surtout la deuxième (je trouve la première un peu "fouillis", si je peux me permettre )_


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

Spéciale dédicace pour l'Iguane : pas très loin de Nice ! 




​


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

Idem :




​


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)

entre deux averses je viens de prendre celle-ci


----------



## doudou83 (20 Mai 2006)

je ne sais pas si je post dans la bonne rubrique  mais ......voici
C'était les essais au circuit Paul Ricard avant hier avec 31 degrés au compteur !!j'espère que vous aimez la F1 ?


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> [...]Je passe par ici poster quelques photos, en fait, une seule, mais trois fois différente, pour avoir votre avis (après les autres photos du fil, j'vais avoir un peu honte ! :rose.[...]



Petite question, Galatée, est-ce bien la place Jemma El Fna?:rose:


----------



## Galatée (20 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Petite question, Galatée, est-ce bien la place Jemma El Fna?:rose:



Tout à fait, très cher 

Vue du café de France (les prix du café sont d'ailleurs chers, en raison de la vue qu'on a sur leur terrasse).


----------



## doudou83 (20 Mai 2006)

Suite et fin du Paul Ricard  ( oufff ...)


----------



## r0m1 (20 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous  je suis pas venu de la journée, et je n'ai vu que de très belles photos, bravo à tous  

Une fois n'est pas coutume, et pour changer des photos d'extérieur, j'aime bien ces deux là....


----------



## doudou83 (20 Mai 2006)

un mur ....


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vous entends déjà : "ouah, c'est cramé, c'est quoi cette merde ?! "   Juste un coucher de soleil d'hiver, avec brouillard, sur le fleuve Ottawa, sans retouche, rien, si ce n'est de passer en Noir et Blanc et de renvoyer l'ekta chez sa mère histoire de lui demander si ses courbes méritent un massage. Peut-être que j'aurais du la poster dans "les images que tout le monde trouve ratées, sauf vous" ?  Mais étant sur place, je ne la trouve pas ratée, parce que pour une fois il n'y a pas que l'image qui compte : l'ambiance était réellement comme ca. Nos posteurs Canadiens peuvent confirmer ?!



Je confirme que l'ambiance supplante toujours l'image   Non, sans farce, Amok, et l'image, et l'ambiance y sont.

D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi elle paraît cramée, mais j'avoue avoir un oeil moins averti que le tien, et surtout pas du tout objectif. 

Pour ce qui est du froid, j'apprécie en titi!   Cette année, je compte ma 8ème année année sans neige.

Sinon, pour tes autres photos, et celle-ci, bien sûr   C'est un privilège de pouvoir les admirer. D'ailleurs, j'ai récemment (la semaine passée) fait un tour de tes photos du Canada, sur ton site et j'avais beaucoup apprécié celle de la pêche aux petits poissons de chenaux. J'y garde de fantastiques souvenirs de jeunesse.

(je peux me tromper, mais je crois qu'on dit "rivière Ottawa". Le canal Rideau -- construit au début des années 1800 -- relie la rivière Ottawa au fleuve Saint-Laurent).


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *jpmiss* aussi toujours (ça me fait jouer aux devinettes, c'est rigolo  alors, les dernières me font penser à La Trinité ? Drap ?


Nan c'est juste les collines de Nice: Pessicart, Bellet, St Isidore, St Pancrace 






Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

Parfois, c'est l'angle qui est amusant. La facade des archives départementales de Martinique :






Et parfois c'est faire ce que la morale réprouve D). Utiliser un film lumière du jour avec, au soleil couchant, les néons qui éclairent une partie de la scène :





Pour Elis, qui aime bien les escaliers ! ​


----------



## Muti (20 Mai 2006)

je voudrais m'excuser auprès des gens que j'ai déranger en invectivant supermoquette:rose: et pour me faire pardonner je vous envoie une chtite photo



édité


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

L'escalier, c'est le meilleur moment, il parait ! 




​


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

Enfin, je dis ca, je dis rien ... 





​


----------



## r0m1 (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et parfois c'est faire ce que la morale réprouve D). Utiliser un film lumière du jour avec, au soleil couchant, les néons qui éclairent une partie de la scène :



superbe photo Amok!!!  Mais en plus du fiiltre, est ce qu'il faut jouer avec la balance des blancs (pour avoir le "vert" des néons)?


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je dis ca, je dis rien ...




C'est toi Sacha   .
Très belles photos Amok


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> superbe photo Amok!!!  Mais en plus du fiiltre, est ce qu'il faut jouer avec la balance des blancs (pour avoir le "vert" des néons)?


Mon petit rOm  je vais te parler d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne connaissent quasiment pas  : il s'agit d'un matériel antique qui utilise du film, cette chose dont on se servait au siècle dernier pour faire des images ! Celui-ci était prévu pour la lumière du jour et les néons l'ont fait pleurer, tout simplement. Un petit polarisant là dessus, une lumière tropicale de soleil couchant, une pose longue (à main levée, admirez au passage* ) et voilà le travail ! De l'interêt du non argentique : pas de photoshop, pas de bidouille, un film qui "réagit" et avec un peu de technique on sait à l'arrivée ce que ca va (en gros) donner ! 

* _Les trois règles d'or du photographe : pas d'alcool, pas de tabac, pas de femmes pour éviter le flou à main levée. Je sais, c'est difficile, mais enfin il faut savoir ce que l'on veut, non ?  Pour ma part j'essaie de faire des images nettes, tirez en les conclusions que vous voulez !!!_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mai 2006)

Elles sont MAGNIFIQUES !!!!!!!! vos photos, je suis scotchée :love: :love:  ..... mais je me sens aussi bien novice en la matière :rose: :rose: 

Enfin, pas grave je vais faire des progrès .....  

En tous les cas les bourdons de Joubichou et celui de Tibomon, les escaliers d'Amok et la façade des archives dépt. de Martinique J'ADORRRRRRREEEEEEEE


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'escalier, c'est le meilleur moment, il parait !


Il est trop fort cet Amok! (je parles de photos bien sur)   

La plage de Brice de Nice avec un petit rouleau:








Edité par bibi


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit rOm  je vais te parler d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne connaissent quasiment pas  : il s'agit d'un matériel antique qui utilise du film, cette chose dont on se servait au siècle dernier pour faire des images ! Celui-ci était prévu pour la lumière du jour et les néons l'ont fait pleurer, tout simplement. Un petit polarisant là dessus, une lumière tropicale de soleil couchant, une pose longue (à main levée, admirez au passage* ) et voilà le travail ! De l'interêt du non argentique : pas de photoshop, pas de bidouille, un film qui "réagit" et avec un peu de technique on sait à l'arrivée ce que ca va (en gros) donner !
> 
> * _Les trois règles d'or du photographe : pas d'alcool, pas de tabac, pas de femmes pour éviter le flou à main levée. Je sais, c'est difficile, mais enfin il faut savoir ce que l'on veut, non ?  Pour ma part j'essaie de faire des images nettes, tirez en les conclusions que vous voulez !!!_



Merci beaucoup  
Effectivement, je n'ai connu l'argentique qu'un bref instant avant de passer au numérique, mais peut être qu'un petit stage "à l'ancienne" ne me ferai pas de mal  

_pour le reste je me permet de ne point emettre de commentaire _ 

sinon, une petite prise lors de mon dernier séjour à Paris, dans le jardin des Tuileries  presqu'en plein vol


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mai 2006)

Je vais essayer de reposter une photo, j'ai trouvé  cet arbre très beau, j'espère qu'il vous plaira ...    




();


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

(Le premier qui me dit qu'il y a du bruit, je l'éclate  ! Non, il y a du grain ! Un très vieux 400 Iso ! )​


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Le premier qui me dit qu'il y a du bruit, je l'éclate  ! Non, il y a du grain ! Un très vieux 400 Iso ! )​ [/CENTER]





tiens Amok, au passage, y aurait un peu de bruit ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2006)

Au passage, j'ai enlevé certains messages un peu vains et que je n'aimerais pas voir se multiplier ici. C'était ma dernière sommation pour certains. Comprendre : un forum, c'est fait pour les rapports humains cordiaux.


ps : merci Amok  (mais yen a au moins une que tu avais déjà posté ! )


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Mamy, c'est bien d'essayer, mais ta photo est trop grande : tu ne dois pas dépasser 600 (même 550, ça suffit) dans ta plus grande dimension (et là, ça fait 640). Autres petites choses (si mon modeste avis peut t'apporter quelque chose) : le ciel tout blanc, ça n'est pas très joli et les cadrages trop larges non plus. C'est très difficile de réussir une photo en cadrage large, il y a des problèmes de composition qui se posent et puis les défauts de lumière sont très apparents. Tu pourrais t'amuser à photographier des détails, des choses de près, c'est amusant
> 
> Je ne dis pas que celle qui suit est extraordinaire, mais je la mets exprès pour toi car elle illustre un peu ce que je te dis :
> 
> oh ! *rOm* : il est mignon, ton petit piaf ! :love: :love: :love:


Merci elisnice j'accepte tes remarques qui sont juste, encore une fois j'ai pas assez réfléchis avant de poster.


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (20 Mai 2006)

1ère macro plus ou moins correcte


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

Tres joli ciel Craquounette!

Pour la macro c'est pas encore ça. Essaye d'envoyer un coup de flash la prochaine fois 

Qui a dit qu'y avait pas de vagues a Nice?








Y cliquent sur les images pour voir la galerie (petit sauvetage en mer inside)


----------



## sofiping (20 Mai 2006)

Un oeil ... avec un tout petit peu de Janine autour ... 
Voir la pièce jointe 10697


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2006)

Wouahu... triplé Craquounette (c'est où?  ), jpmiss  et sofiping...  

 J'aime beaucoup, le lac et les vagues, jpmiss.


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

plein de photos chouettes!


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

Tiens, Webo, un petit bout de Mékong (version sauvage et lao  )




_ps: si quelqu'un pouvait donner la méthode pour retirer les dominantes jaunâtre sur ce genre de photo, ça serait sympa  (côté cuisine)_

_edit: merci TibomonG4  ...mais je garde mes tâches _


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Webo, un petit bout de Mékong (version sauvage et lao  )


 
Eheh, merci.  La première c'est en Iran je suppose?


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

oui monsieur


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Wouahu... triplé Craquounette (c'est où?  )



Photo prise en fin d'après-midi entre Chexbres et Rivaz... Je suppose que tu auras reconnu le Lac Léman   



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour la macro c'est pas encore ça. Essaye d'envoyer un coup de flash la prochaine fois



C'est noté  

J'aime bcp tes vagues (sans jeux de mots!), en particulier la 2ème  *vbulletin* étant en grève va falloir te contenter de ça (suis sure qu'il est français lui  )...

Yvos


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

aller, je retrouve des vieux trucs 






_ps: merci craquounette et Webo _


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2006)

le Square des Batignolles cette fois 







​


----------



## Muti (20 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de reposter une photo, j'ai trouvé  cet arbre très beau, j'espère qu'il vous plaira ...
> 
> c'est magnifique mamy je crois bien que c'est un marronier en fleur :love:


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Un oeil ... avec un tout petit peu de Janine autour ...
> Voir la pièce jointe 10697



Intéressant. L'il vif pour cet âge. Probablement une opération de la cataracte récente. Du coup le contraste est intéressant. Mais je me trompe peut-être...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2006)

Plein de belles photos (je ne parle pas d'Amok, là c'est autre chose  ).
Un petit escalier en passant, aux limites du Cantal et de l'Aveyron, le rocher de Carlat (il y eut, jadis, un château. Il n'en reste guère plus que ce bizarre chemin d'accés, légèrement différent des escaliers d'Amok et autres, ou de celui de Cannes.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Plein de belles photos (je ne parle pas d'Amok, là c'est autre chose  ).
> Un petit escalier en passant, aux limites du Cantal et de l'Aveyron, le rocher de Carlat (il y eut, jadis, un château. Il n'en reste guère plus que ce bizarre chemin d'accés, légèrement différent des escaliers d'Amok et autres, ou de celui de Cannes.


 
Tiens, Riven...  :love:

maiwen... comme d'hab...


----------



## Muti (20 Mai 2006)

je ne peux plus poster mes photos pourquoi?


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

Superbe, Luc!


----------



## leza007 (20 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aller, je retrouve des vieux trucs
> 
> 
> 
> _ps: merci craquounette et Webo _


génial  la capture du moment .... l'allure du pêcheur ... 
toujours le mékong?


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

j'ai faim  (c'est celle que je préfère de ta série, Sirdeck)

leza: non, c'est un lac en birmanie


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

oserais-je dire que c'est nice


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oserais-je dire que c'est nice



Bah en fait c'est plutot vers Vence et Grace vu que c'est dans cette direction que donne la fenetre de mon bureau


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait c'est plutot vers Vence et Grace vu que c'est dans cette direction que donne la fenetre de mon bureau



heu, ça se prononçait nailleceux 

hadith, histoire de ne pas flouder


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, ça se prononçait nailleceux



Bah ouais comme Braillceux   

Comme j'ai vu qu'il y avait de fans de lentilles, en voici une belle:


----------



## sofiping (21 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant. L'il vif pour cet âge. Probablement une opération de la cataracte récente. Du coup le contraste est intéressant. Mais je me trompe peut-être...



Rien de tout ça ... aucune operation ... cet oeil a été son grand complexe ... il est pourtant bien beau :style:


----------



## Muti (21 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## sofiping (21 Mai 2006)

moi mon truc ... c'est le portrait ... j'aime ça tirer les portraits   
Voir la pièce jointe 10704


----------



## Muti (21 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> moi mon truc ... c'est le portrait ... j'aime ça tirer les portraits
> Voir la pièce jointe 10704


super le portrait du chien  le maître a t'il une aussi belle langue!


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2006)

Félicitations à tous pour ces images ! 
Yvos : superbe ta série, et particulièrement la première (Iran).
















​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

Squatteur de sacoche ordinateur 






Quel  poseur!


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2006)

Bouledogue Franco-Chinois


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)




----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mai 2006)

Flan de courgettes au yaourt de brebis :








P.S. Ceux qui veulent la recette, me contacter en MP.


----------



## mamyblue (21 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Flan de courgettes au yaourt de brebis :


 
Ben moi qui avait justement faim, je peux me mettre à table merci 
Momo! C'est très sympa   

Mais avant j'aimerais vous dire bravo a tous pour vos belles photos !!!


----------



## sofiping (21 Mai 2006)

entre ceux qui mangent des chats ... ceux qui mangent des chiens ... et ceux qui mangent des insectes , ils y a tous ceux a qui le thread "y'a quoi a manger ce soir" manque cruellement :rateau:  


Bon c'est pas le tout mais j'ai un petit portrait de plus ... j'ai attendu en vain que la dame en bleu se scrognugnu casse de là ... en vain ... :mouais:   
Voir la pièce jointe 10707


Webo ... tu pourrais arreter de voyager 5 minutes ... les autres aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## sofiping (21 Mai 2006)

Aller une de plus pour les mangeurs de paysages ...  
Voir la pièce jointe 10708

	

		
			
		

		
	
 imaginez l'odeur ... air saturée de soufre :sick:


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim  (c'est celle que je préfère de ta série, Sirdeck)




Yvos, Virpeen, La mouette, lalouna :  

@ Yvos : Ici, la lumière suit les bons conseils d'Alan. Elle est naturelle.


----------



## leza007 (21 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Aller une de plus pour les mangeurs de paysages ...
> Voir la pièce jointe 10708
> 
> 
> ...


je te laisse passer devant pour le bain ...


----------



## leza007 (21 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> *Culinaire : Loup mariné dans son citron*


Orlando exige une description détaillée ... j'ai un dîner demain soir moi !! 
allez magnéto SirDeck!!!


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mai 2006)

​
Bon dimanche et bravo à tout le monde...


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)

Notez que le mâle est bien plus petit que la femelle


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)

La coccinelle veut manger les pucerons,mais la fourmi ne veut pas qu'on touche a son bétail.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Notez que le mâle est bien plus petit que la femelle



Jolie photo 
Par contre la cadre :sick:


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)

ouais y sont un peu nazes mes cadres hein,qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ouais y sont un peu nazes mes cadres hein,qu'en pensez vous ?


je pense qu'en mettant un simple cadre noir ça serait très bien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'en mettant un simple cadre...



+1


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Mai 2006)

Maiwen,
tu dois connaître cet arbre je pense !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tu dois connaître cet arbre je pense !



Gérard! Depuis le temps que je cherche a le retrouver! On a fait deux années de primaire ensemble! :love:
Merci dendrimere!


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2006)

C'est beaucoup mieux!


----------



## ikiki (21 Mai 2006)

jpmiss et Amok, vos ciels,  :love: 
j'adore!

IceandFire, jolie ta grenouille franco-chinoise 

Edit : ben ouais je mets de tofs quand même.

Vue du plafond au réveil...







​


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen,
> tu dois connaître cet arbre je pense !


celui-là ? 




ps : c'est une de mes premières photos avec un apn alors bon hein :rose:


----------



## macmarco (21 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> La coccinelle veut manger les pucerons,mais la fourmi ne veut pas qu'on touche a son bétail.



Comme ça, par exemple, le cadre. 
Jolie photo.


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)

C'est vachement simple mais explique moi comment faire ce cadre noir


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Webo ... tu pourrais arreter de voyager 5 minutes ... les autres aussi d'ailleurs



Ah, ça eut payé modo...  


Celle-ci est bizarre, me semble que le ciel était comme ça, mais maintenant, je sais plus trop, si c'est le développement qui a foiré.


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2006)

un bout de mon après midi:










bravo à tous pour les ciels, les bébettes, et le reste en fait cette page est superbe


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> truc immense



C'est chouette...
Mais c'est pas un peu grand?


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette...
> Mais c'est pas un peu grand?



J'étais en train de régler le problème...   j'avais pas fait gaffe aux dimensions...:rose: 
J'en profite pour faire une dédicace à Foguenne


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour faire une dédicace à Foguenne


Yep... _The Foguenne Style..._


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)

Parait que le miellat des pucerons est un délice


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mai 2006)

Petite ballade pour essayer d'améliorer mes macro... Po simple... :hein:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mai 2006)

Voilà... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... :mouais:



Ça manque un peu de netteté  Sinon pour Joubichou, c'est vrai que ton cadre écrasait un peu trop tes photos  Pour ZRX  bravo pour le chat


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2006)

la suite de mon après midi toujours dans le "Foguenne staïle"


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Petite ballade pour essayer d'améliorer mes macro... Po simple... :hein:




Essaye de travailler à l'ombre. Le soleil direct, c'est rarement intéressant et c'est très difficile à gérer.


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... :mouais:


Mais c'est de la vigne,quelle sainte plante


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

après toutes les magnifiques photos précédentes  , je vais changer de sujet, photo prise cet après-midi,  j'ai essayé de la cadrer le mieux possible mais je ne suis pas une pro de la photo et ne maitrise pas trop mon numérique par ailleurs mais je l'ai mitraillé dans tous les sens et il me semble que c'est celle-ci la mieux mais bon je suis preneuse de vos avis


----------



## r0m1 (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneuse de vos avis



On veut te voir sur la moto .... :love: :love: 

ohhhhh une motarde..........:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> après toutes les magnifiques photos précédentes  , je vais changer de sujet, photo prise cet après-midi......


   ... elle est superbe Toumaï !!!!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:  .... Félicitations !!!! Envoie moi tes premières impressions par MP !:love: 
De mon côté, j'étais loin de me douter qu'un tel sentiment de liberté ferait encore vibrer mes vieux os au rythme du V Twin !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Mai 2006)

STOP FLOOD !!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> J'étais en train de régler le problème...   j'avais pas fait gaffe aux dimensions...:rose:
> J'en profite pour faire une dédicace à Foguenne






			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Yep... _The Foguenne Style..._



C'est trop d'honneur, mais je ne suis qu'un pâle copieur.  
Moi, c'est ici que j'ai été influencé.  
Ta série est très chouette Esope.  

Je viens de voir les dernières pages, il y a de superbes photos ici.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

merci tt le monde:love: 
vi the big c'est vraiment un big trip  et un amour imodéré:love: 

rOminet, j'me suis arrêtée dans une zone très très éloignée à l'affut du monde entier, trop la honte qu'on me voit  tourner autour comme une débile et me prendre en plus en autoportrait dans mes rétros avec mon casque aux papillons:rose: :bebe: 
promis la prochaine photo j'demanderai à qq de me prendre chevauchant mon cheval de fer 

ah bin vi mais c'est plus moi qui prendra la photo du coup là sur ce thread 


désolée foguenne tu peux effacer mon post si tu veux:rose:


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop d'honneur, mais je ne suis qu'un pâle copieur.
> Moi, c'est ici que j'ai été influencé.
> Ta série est très chouette Esope.
> 
> Je viens de voir les dernières pages, il y a de superbes photos ici.



Lorsque je me suis inscrit J-M postait encore des photo c'est aussi grace à celle là que j'ai eu envie de tester le fond blanc mais tu as perpétué le truc avec brio   et j'ai donc continué...

Merci pour le compliments.  et histoire de dire que je floode pas:


----------



## Muti (21 Mai 2006)

à tous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2006)

Petit test avec deux photos du w-e.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2006)

Deux dernières pour ce soir.
Ce w-e, j'ai pu photographier ce que préfère, des humains.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2006)

C'est la fete du soleil en ce moment:






Paul    superbes


----------



## macmarco (22 Mai 2006)

Tirée d'une petite série sur les fenêtres :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

première macro.







pour alléger je l'enregistre en mode web (qu'est ce qu'on perd :rose


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

avec un bridge argentique, il y a quelques années






Au fait, avec le trac du posteur, j'oublie de vous remercier de vos excellentes photos qui donnent envie d'améliorer son "coup d'oeil".


----------



## mamyblue (22 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Ici, à Paris (Ivry très précisément), le temps est extrêmement changeant, avec un grand vent qui balaie les nuages, ça donne des choses étonnantes, comme sur cette image, où je trouve l'atmosphère menaçante : le haut de l'immeuble m'évoque un navire (de guerre même, à cause de ses formes agressives, et des rateaux d'antennes) pris dans la tourmente, au milieu d'un ciel est en flammes&#8230;
> L'impression d'incendie est encore plus forte sur la seconde peut-être&#8230;
> 
> première macro.ZRXolivier pour alléger je l'enregistre en mode web (qu'est ce qu'on perd :rose
> ...


elisnice c'est magnifique,oui tes images sont très belles   

ZRXolivier Ta photo est très belle   

Macmarco Je comprend pas très bien ce que ta photo représente mais c'est original    :love: 


​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Macmarco Je comprend pas très bien ce que ta photo représente mais c'est original    :love:


Moi ça m'évoque une guillotine.

Allez savoir pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

superbe vos photos ! 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fete du soleil en ce moment:
> 
> (...)


 

alors wala encore quelques rayons pour la fête... :love:​




cliquez sur les images pour découvrir en très, très grand. 
 



​


----------



## joubichou (22 Mai 2006)




----------



## ikiki (22 Mai 2006)

'jour 

lalouna, la 2ème est très sympa 

joubichou, encore une bestiole , j'aime bien, on distingue bien les nervures, joli détail


----------



## r0m1 (22 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous, 

Lalouna, moi c'est la première que j'adore :love:  
Joubichou, très jolie libellule, mais par contre, honnêtement, tu fais un élevage de bestiole ???


----------



## yvos (22 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous, 

Paul, très jolies libellules, mais par contre, honnêtement, tu fais un élevage d'humains ???


----------



## N°6 (22 Mai 2006)

toujours chouette ce fil... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mai 2006)

mi revoila ,piskon me réclame...lol 
naon ,mais GT faire une incursion sur Nikon Lovers ,interessant ,mais pô convivial comme forum ,alors retour au bercail... 
le pb est que les photos s'accumulent ,et j'arrive plus à suivre ...

Foguenne  

Samedi prochain aussi ,je photographierai aussi des humains non musiciens pour changer....

heu ,si Alem ou Luc Gé sont dans le coin ,il confirmeront que le Moutin Réunion Quartet ,c'est trop fort,extra !

Something like now


----------



## joubichou (22 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (22 Mai 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (22 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous, très sympa vos portraits  

Petit résumé de mon après midi passé sur l'eau  avec quelques photos des côtes de notre région entre Toulon et Hyères. Pour ceux qui aiment la plongée coucou: Toumaï) juste sous le rocher sur la première photo, il y a une grotte sous marine avec des couleurs turquoises phosphorescentes très jolies (d'où la couleur turquoise à la surface )


----------



## mamyblue (22 Mai 2006)

Elles sont magnifiques ces photos: Julie est très belle avec un regard 
rêveur. Corentin est très beau et pensif...Bravo joubichou  


r0m1 tes photos sont très belles


----------



## doudou83 (22 Mai 2006)

Quelques petits bateaux .....  je suis 1 peu déçu car mes clichés originaux ont plus de "peps" , les couleurs sont + vives ! je ne sais pas pourquoi  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça eut payé modo...
> 
> 
> Celle-ci est bizarre, me semble que le ciel était comme ça, mais maintenant, je sais plus trop, si c'est le développement qui a foiré.




on s'en fout, j'adooooooOOoooore !! 

t'es tellement sensible que ça se voit même sur tes négatifs !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Quelques petits bateaux .....  je suis 1 peu déçu car mes clichés originaux ont plus de "peps" , les couleurs sont + vives ! je ne sais pas pourquoi  :mouais:


On dirait le port de St Florent!

Bon si non faudra le dire quand vous en aurez marre:






Moi je m'en lasse pas.


----------



## macmarco (22 Mai 2006)

La même fenêtre que la précédente :


----------



## r0m1 (22 Mai 2006)

Petite dédicace à jpmiss et ses célèbres façades niçoises... 





Bon c'est pas encore au même niveau, mais j'y travaille....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

Oh la p'tite bébête ! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

... mais avec un insecte :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Paul, très jolies libellules, mais par contre, honnêtement, tu fais un élevage d'humains ???



Oui, et ça marche assez bien.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ça marche assez bien.



Oui, enfin, le dernier, tu l'as manifestement nourri aux OGM, il va falloir lui filer des pilules photoshop pour qu'il revienne à son état normal 

PS. Et vous vous imaginez ce que le Popaul est obligé de faire pour arriver à ses fins, c'est à dire à les faire rire. Regardez plutôt :






Pour le dernier, il était passé au vert mais il a du trop forcer la dose


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Petite dédicace à jpmiss et ses célèbres façades niçoises...


Ah ah! Je constate que ça manque!

Bon d'accord:








odré j'aime beaucoup ton serpent


----------



## leza007 (23 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On dirait le port de St Florent!
> 
> Bon si non faudra le dire quand vous en aurez marre:
> 
> Moi je m'en lasse pas.


ahhh si seulement il n'y avait pas ce fichu poteau électrique ...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> ahhh si seulement il n'y avait pas ce fichu poteau électrique ...


Ben c'est que je me disais au début et puis finalement je l'aime bien, il donne de la profondeur à l'image


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2006)

Dans le Limousin aussi, il y a des fenêtres


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Paul, très jolies libellules, mais par contre, honnêtement, tu fais un élevage d'humains ???



Paul aime les gens; cela se ressent dans ses photos, et dans les sujets qu'il capte. Ça n'est pas donné à tout le monde.

Et Rémi, merci.  




_Les nuages par en-haut._ ​


----------



## sofiping (23 Mai 2006)

Valentine ...
Voir la pièce jointe 10720


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

On dirait sa maman...   Ah, les yeux, ces yeux, ses yeux... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

Bon Alèm, fais quelque-chose là...  C'est hors-charte ça hein non? Si non?  elisnice...  

Bon, pour pas flooder... 
_



_
_Coucher de soleil loin au-dessus du Caucase_​


----------



## sofiping (23 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On dirait sa maman...   Ah, les yeux, ces yeux, ses yeux... :rose:



Trés cher ... nous nous sommes tout juste croisés ... je crains que tes souvenirs soient beaucoup plus flous que tes tofs   
:love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Trés cher ... nous nous sommes tout juste croisés ... je crains que tes souvenirs soient beaucoup plus flous que tes tofs
> :love:



Il ne faut jamais sous-estimer la mémoire d'un Helvète...   Même un verre à la main...


----------



## sofiping (23 Mai 2006)

Elisnice ...tu me demandes pourquoi je poste de si petites images ... mais si tu clic dessus tu la vois en plus grand   

Eh puis de toute façon je ne sais pas faire autrement ...et j'ai pas envie de faire ma Muti


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est hors-charte mais c'est hautement "palpable" tout ça... ah la peau, ce qu'il ya de plus superficiel et de plus profond...


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2006)

Une petite dernière de clown, pour préciser que ce sont des photos prises, pas cette année, au carnaval de Limoux, le seul carnaval à ma connaissance qui dure 2 mois et demi.


----------



## N°6 (23 Mai 2006)

et pour Amok , un essai sur la précédente avec un poil de contraste en plus, tout en essayant de conserver la lumière diffuse et la fraicheur printanière de ce matin là...


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2006)

Dans le genre "chat sauvage" : dès qu'il pleut 3 gouttes, c'est l'opéra à la porte pour rentrer ! ​


----------



## Lila (23 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre "chat sauvage" : dès qu'il pleut 3 gouttes, c'est l'opéra à la porte pour rentrer ! ​



...on dirait plutôt un gross matou qui veut sa fête à tes filles planquées derrière la fenêtre


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre "chat sauvage" : dès qu'il pleut 3 gouttes, c'est l'opéra à la porte pour rentrer ! ​


:afraid: on dirait une sorte d'alien! :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: on dirait une sorte d'alien! :afraid:



Ça m'a fait pareil... 




_Lac Titicaca_​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2006)

je ne me souviens plus si je l'ai déjà proposée :rose: ; elle va à la fois dans les catégorie décoration et chats _(si si cherchez bien)_


----------



## ikiki (23 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> Dans le genre "chat sauvage" : dès qu'il pleut 3 gouttes, c'est l'opéra à la porte pour rentrer ! ​


 
Pov bête... 
Mais très jolie photo


----------



## sofiping (23 Mai 2006)

pour rester dans le ton ... sea and sun


----------



## leza007 (23 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pour rester dans le ton ... sea and sun


and what about the sex?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mai 2006)

Noël dernier :







dans le fond, mon secrétaire.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Noël dernier :
> 
> dans le fond de mon secrétaire.


 
Ca doit commencer a sentir depuis...


----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2006)

Toute fière d'aider son papa


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2006)

des rails, toujours les mêmes  avec mon nouvel apn ...bon ...


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Noël dernier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> dans le fond, mon secrétaire.




Quelqu'un de discret, sans doute !  

Sympas tes rails, maiwen.


----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2006)

merci tous  j'avais déjà fait une photo ressemblante mais ... enfait non les photos sont jamais les mêmes. Ici j'aime bien la construction de l'image, les rails fuyant à l'extérieur du cardre... 'voyez :rose: 

sur la page précédente j'aime particulièrement la photo d'Amok "**** le progrès" et les lampions de jpmiss


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2006)

Quand je m'emmerde avec les futilités de la vie, je regarde cette photo et je relativise .... Tibet an 2000 !


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2006)

Celle là je l'ai faite il y a... Oula, très très très longtemps.... 
En fait, ce qui me plaisait, c'était les joueurs de freesbee, en bas à droite. 

A l'arrivée, la bonne vieille carte postale du coucher de soleil classique sur une plage de Biarritz ! 




​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand je m'emmerde avec les futilités de la vie, je regarde cette photo et je relativise .... Tibet an 2000 !


La mode au Tibet c'est moche.


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand je m'emmerde avec les futilités de la vie, je regarde cette photo et je relativise .... Tibet an 2000 !



Bah moi ca me fout les boules. Au Tibet ils se sapent en Issey Miyake, alors que je n'en ai pas les moyens !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand je m'emmerde avec les futilités de la vie, je regarde cette photo et je relativise .... Tibet an 2000 !



C sur que lui il est pas en train de fantasmer devant un D200 ou un 5D...
çà nous fait relativiser quand meme...c'est triste de voir çà ...


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2006)

Et voilà .... vous l'avez fâché maintenant !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A l'arrivée, la bonne vieille carte postale du coucher de soleil classique sur une plage de Biarritz !


Jolie, mais y'a pas du bruit?

Si non, ça doit bien raser ton rasoir 18 lames.


----------



## Dory (23 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jolie, mais y'a pas du bruit?



Fais danser les sirènes si tu peux pour avoir du bruit   

Amok


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​




joli amok ,C graphic...mais ...C koi ?


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> joli amok ,C graphic...mais ...C koi ?


Une feuille de plante tropicale ! 








			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jolie, mais y'a pas du bruit?
> 
> Si non, ça doit bien raser ton rasoir 18 lames.



Note : bannir le niçois.​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

ZeBig... magnifique tes photos. Chaque fois une découverte.  Quant à Amok...


----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2006)

je ne resiste pas à l'envie de vous montrer mon pivert,eh oui encore une bestiole de plus


----------



## al02 (23 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> je ne resiste pas à l'envie de vous montrer mon pivert,eh oui encore une bestiole de plus



Joli ! Il est apprivoisé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand je m'emmerde avec les futilités de la vie, je regarde cette photo[/IMG]



 Je ne savais pas que le président de Durex allait au Tibet en villégiature  :rose:


----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Joli ! Il est apprivoisé ?


Non en fait il est venu se poser sur moi,je pense qu'il avait un coup de pompe,il est resté 3 jours et il est reparti,mais je le vois toujours dans le jardin


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Non en fait *il est venu se poser sur moi*.......*il est resté 3 jours* et il est reparti,mais je le vois toujours dans le jardin



Ca doit pas être pratique pour dormir...  

*Amok* j'aime bcp la feuille de la plante tropicale... Géométrique comme j'aime!

Histoire de ne pas flooder et de se rappeler les vacances... Des petits bateaux à Esssaouira (Maroc)




Ca vignette un chouillat... je sais... :sick:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mai 2006)

Pour :

JPMis

T'inquiéte pas on a tout mangé le soir même !!!   


Amok et MacMarco :

Au sujet de ce secrétaire (discret comme il se doit) je le mentionnais car c'est un meuble que j'avais récupéré tout moche, que j'avais décapé, poncé, nourri, teinté et vernis pour l'intérieur de la partie écritoire et j'en ai sorti quelquechose de pas trop vilain.

Voilà pour la petite histoire. Et pendant que j'y suis, au fond c'est le jardin éclairé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celle là je l'ai faite il y a... Oula, très très très longtemps....




Y a pas si longtemps que ça... elle est en couleur.


----------



## ikiki (23 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas si longtemps que ça... elle est en couleur.



Nan nan, colorisation sous toshop  






Edit : heu ben oui jolie série encore Amok


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une feuille de plante tropicale !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu force bc sur la saturation et la densité du bleu la !​


----------



## esope (23 Mai 2006)

le kit du rasage parfait...


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> le kit du rasage parfait...



Ça me rappelle un fil récent du bar snif snif

J'ai utilisé pas mal ce genre d'outil. Histoire de ne pas flooder, je précise (et je démontre ) que je ne l'utilisais pas toujours :






  

Je précise qu'il y a prescription : c'était à Nouakchott, il y a 25 ans. On jouait la cantatrice chauve et tant qu'à faire dans le théâtre de l'absurde, pour ma part, je jouais, malgré la barbe, le rôle de Madame Martin pour ceux qui connaissent.

On a bien rigolé (et mes élèves à l'époque aussi )

Il faudrait que je me laisse repousser la barbe mais elle fera dans le blanc aujourd'hui  Pour les cheveux, ça va, ils blanchissent mais je les ai plus longs qu'à l'époque, pour l'heure


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Mai 2006)

De biens jolies images ( ou photographies ?   ) que je vois défiler ......!


----------



## esope (23 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> De biens jolies images ( ou photographies ?   ) que je vois défiler ......!



tu te défends pas mal toi non plus     très jolie celle là encore.
mais malheureusement:


			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna points de réputation gna gna gna gna dendrimere.


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2006)

j'ai retrouvé ça dans le fouilli de mes photos ... Espagne en mai 2003 ... c'est peut-être à Madrid ...  
il faisait moche et la photo est pas magnifique mais j'aime le pont




j'ai du la prendre avec un jetable ... ou alors avec l'AE-1 de mon grand-père, mais alors on dirait pas :rateau: ... je me rappelle plus, quelle honte :rose: (on s'en fou ? ... ah :rateau: )


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2006)

C'est souvent tellement beau, les ponts.

Le pont et le moulin de Barbaste, sur la Baïse, en Aquitaine.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je précise qu'il y a prescription : c'était à Nouakchott, il y a 25 ans.


Ouais heureusement pour la prescription paske si non a mon avis cette photo aurait pu intéresser les stup' 



Bon si non euh... alors un pont... voyons voir.. 

A bah tiens, en voilà 3!


----------



## yvos (23 Mai 2006)

tiens un maki catta...c'est par là qu'il devrait être 






tchûss!


----------



## r0m1 (23 Mai 2006)

Coucou à tous  
Bon, puisqu'on est dans les ponts, le pont de l'artuby, l'endroit de mon premier saut à l'élastique, le plus haut d'Europe, 182 m de hauteur, 160 m de chute.... une énorme sensation !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> 182 m de hauteur, 160 m de chute....


Heureusement que c'etait pas le contraire 

Bon je vous fais un prix de gros:


----------



## esope (23 Mai 2006)

Pour suivre la tendance pont:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

Atmosphère, atmosphère.... est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'atmosphère?!


----------



## esope (23 Mai 2006)

Et je viens de retrouver celle là aussi:



​


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais heureusement pour la prescription paske si non a mon avis cette photo aurait pu intéresser les stup'



  Ce ne sont là qu'insinuations malveillantes et suppositions foireuses. D'ailleurs, on avait le soutien du "centre culturel français". Alors, le vin, je dis pas (mais pas au moment de la photo prise juste avant ou juste après la pièce), mais pour le reste, nada ! on était sobre comme des chameaux. La preuve !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous
> Bon, puisqu'on est dans les ponts, le pont de l'artuby, l'endroit de mon premier saut à l'élastique, le plus haut d'Europe, 182 m de hauteur, 160 m de chute.... une énorme sensation !!!!!



Non, non le plus haut pont d'Europe est en Suisse, et on y saute aussi à l'élastique sauf erreur. Il s'agit du pont du Gueuroz (187 m), sur la route qui monte aux Marécottes et à Salvan. Il y a aussi l'EuropaBrücke (190 m) situé entre l'Autriche et l'Italie, sur la route du col du Brenner. 

Bon, le viaduc de Millau met tout le monde d'accord. Mais on y saute à l'élastique?  


Toujours l'île de Taquile sur le lac Titicaca. J'ai adoré cet endroit, et la grimpette sur cette île, avec, surprise en arrivant en-haut, la parade du week-end de Pâques des villageois et les bruyantes fanfares et déguisements colorés. Le tout à près de 4000 m. 

Pis mes photos sont mieux que les siennes.


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non le plus haut pont d'Europe est en Suisse...
> Il y a aussi l'EuropaBrücke...



Encore de la publicité mensongère 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le viaduc de Millau met tout le monde d'accord



Ah ! quand même ! 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais on y saute à l'élastique?



Il y en a bien qui ont joué aux clowns mais il me semble que c'était plutôt avec un parapente : pour installer l'élastique, c'est pas trop discret 

Bon, un pont classique : faut jamais oublier les classiques


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non le plus haut pont d'Europe est en Suisse, et on y saute aussi à l'élastique sauf erreur. Il s'agit du pont du Gueuroz (187 m), sur la route qui monte aux Marécottes et à Salvan. Il y a aussi l'EuropaBrücke (190 m) situé entre l'Autriche et l'Italie, sur la route du col du Brenner.
> 
> Bon, le viaduc de Millau met tout le monde d'accord. Mais on y saute à l'élastique?


Bon, peut être que je me suis un peu emballé, mais on est pas dans le Sud pour rien ... Cela dit, c'est ce qu'il y avait d'écrit :mouais:... Bon eux aussi sont du sud ... 

Sinon, un peu de douceur pour commencer la nuit avec des petits portraits de mon chat...









&#8230;on sent tout de suite le félin qui sommeille en lui...   (cousin de Backcat a la troisieme génération y parait :mouais: ...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2006)

J'adore!!   Surtout la première!
(Et je dis pas ça passque Backcat regarde... )


----------



## esope (24 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un peu de douceur pour commencer la nuit avec des petits portraits de mon chat...
> 
> 
> on sent tout de suite le félin qui sommeille en lui...   (cousin de Backcat a la troisieme génération y parait :mouais: ...)



sans vouloir faire de tort à Backcat il faut se méfier de l'eau qui dort (enfin du chat  ) car en fait c'est une vraie teigne qui gniak tout ce qui passe à portée de ses dents


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, peut être que je me suis un peu emballé, mais on est pas dans le Sud pour rien ... Cela dit, c'est ce qu'il y avait d'écrit :mouais:... Bon eux aussi sont du sud ...



De toutes façons, le pont sur l'Artuby est superbe et surtout dans un site splendide. Et il était bien à ma connaissance le plus haut pont de France à défaut de l'être d'Europe (au fait, la Suisse est en Europe ?    )

Ceci dit, il ne faut pas cracher sur les petits ponts : ici en Margeride avec le moulin qui va avec


----------



## mamyblue (24 Mai 2006)

Bravo pour toutes ces belles photos les ponts, les chats, enfin tout est magnifiques


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, peut être que je me suis un peu emballé, *mais on est pas dans le Sud pour rien* ... Cela dit, c'est ce qu'il y avait d'écrit :mouais:... Bon eux aussi sont du sud ...



Ah bah voilà...  



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (au fait, la Suisse est en Europe ?    )


 
Sais plus, en fait...  Pour rester dans les ponts (et pas trop flooder...)...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

juste un coucou avant d'aller au boulot.

Merci à vous tous et coup de massue à vbull qui fait rien qu'à m'embêter. superbe vos photos.


Ma reine, ce n'était pas le président de Durex mais le testeur en chef.


----------



## alan.a (24 Mai 2006)

Pour continuer avec les ponts.

Sur le pont


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

Pont:






Luc j'aime beaucoup ton petit pont. L'endroit à l'air vraiment super agréable 

J'aime aussi beaucoup le pont d'Avignon qui me rappelle un excellent WE il y a presque un an. :love: 

Et meme si les chats me font éternuer, celui de rOm1 est excellent (surtout la première) 

PS: la Suisse c'est pas en Europe quand même?!


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non le plus haut pont d'Europe est en Suisse


Et depuis quand, Môooosssieur-je-sais-tout-mieux-que-tout-le-monde, la Suisse est-elle en Europe ?!  :love:








​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis quand, Môooosssieur-je-sais-tout-mieux-que-tout-le-monde, la Suisse est-elle en Europe ?!  :love:


 
Toasted!  

Superbes photos as usual!


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non le plus haut pont d'Europe est en Suisse, et on y saute aussi à l'élastique sauf erreur. Il s'agit du pont du Gueuroz (187 m), sur la route qui monte aux Marécottes et à Salvan. Il y a aussi l'EuropaBrücke (190 m) situé entre l'Autriche et l'Italie, sur la route du col du Brenner.



Moi je vais chipoter pour 3 mètres... Mais je reste en Suisse, en Valais plus précisément 
A Niouc il y a un petit pont qui vaut le détour... 190mètres... Un pont suspendu...



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis quand, Môooosssieur-je-sais-tout-mieux-que-tout-le-monde, la Suisse est-elle en Europe ?!



Il parlait de l'Europe géographique bien sûr...  

Un p'tit tour à Marrakech (qui n'est pas en Europe  )




Un peu sous exposée mais j'aime bien...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais chipoter pour 3 mètres... Mais je reste en Suisse, en Valais plus précisément
> A Niouc il y a un petit pont qui vaut le détour... 190mètres... Un pont suspendu...



Pour reprendre en cur... Le Valais, c'est pas en Suisse nonnnnn?...  _Je suis déjà sorti... 
_



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Un peu sous exposée mais j'aime bien...



Sympa, mais un peu sous exposée...   

Un autre... pont. 



​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## Lila (24 Mai 2006)

Pont ! ...puisqu'on était dans les bons...... 

celle-ci pour son côté "le désert du moderne"...ou...."je me sens tout petit"


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous
> Bon, puisqu'on est dans les ponts, le pont de l'artuby, l'endroit de mon premier saut à l'élastique, le plus haut d'Europe, 182 m de hauteur, 160 m de chute.... une énorme sensation !!!!!
> 
> Une image...




le plus haut???

vraiment


----------



## mamyblue (24 Mai 2006)

Les façades du théatre de Benno Besson


----------



## Muti (24 Mai 2006)

absolument superbe ta photo mamyblue amitié:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Pont ! ...puisqu'on était dans les bons......
> 
> celle-ci pour son côté "le désert du moderne"...ou...."je me sens tout petit"



Très belle architecture et très belle photo


----------



## macmarco (24 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très belle architecture et très belle photo




+1   

Dès que je peux... 


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## Lila (24 Mai 2006)

..une vierge dans l'azur ......


----------



## sofiping (24 Mai 2006)

... c'est juste pour rebondir sur Amok ...  

Voir la pièce jointe 10746


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est juste pour rebondir sur Amok ...


 
L'Ancêtre serait-il bedonnant?   

Là, je cours au ban... au revoir...


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est juste pour rebondir sur Amok ...





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'Ancêtre serait-il bedonnant?



Nous ne sommes pas au bar donc je ne vais pas développer, mais j'en connais deux dont l'avenir me semble plus que sombre !


----------



## jojofk (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

TheBig


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

Sont un peu secs tes poils


----------



## nicogala (24 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous


Serais-ce du côté de Mèze ?

Joubichou persiste à me faire râler...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (24 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Serais-ce du côté de Mèze ?
> 
> Joubichou persiste à me faire râler...


ah bon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

...et parfois, au détour d'un chemin de montagne, on fait de jolies rencontres...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et parfois, au détour d'un chemin de montagne, on fait de jolies rencontres...



Obsédé!  :modo:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Obsédé!  :modo:


   ... jaloux !!!!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2006)

faire autant de kilomètres pour ça!  

c'est unonte!


----------



## benao (24 Mai 2006)

ahhha mèze, j'adore ce coin......


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

Pitain TheBig elles sont super tes photos 

Ce soir pas de nuages donc:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Serais-ce du côté de Mèze ?
> 
> Joubichou persiste à me faire râler...



Bien vu, à Mèze exactement. D'ailleurs, j'y suis demain pour le boulot et nous avons un temps splendide et 24°;
bonsoir à tous.


----------



## Virpeen (24 Mai 2006)

Petite (?) découverte sous un tas de branches à brûler cet après-midi...




Et après le feu...


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2006)

rraaaaaa la ouache, ça donne envie d'y aller, Zebig!


----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

TheBig a fait plein de belles rencontres   (des fois on se demande s'il ne fait pas une série d'autoportraits )
Ceci dit, j'aime bien les rencontres de Joubichou aussi, même si ça fait un rien moins humaniste  et puis voir Sète au-dessus de l'étang, c'est toujours un plaisir  

Alors, vu que je n'ai pas, de ces portraits si chauds, sous la main, juste un peu d'étangs aussi, mais côté audois. (Je me demande si je ne l'avais pas mis, il y a longtemps  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

...Ils n'ont rien et ils ont tout...
...tout ce que je n'aurai jamais...
...le coeur dans le regard...
...le regard dans l'infini...
...et l'infini leur appartient...


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Ils n'ont rien et ils ont tout...
> ...tout ce que je n'aurai jamais...
> ...le coeur dans le regard...
> ...le regard dans l'infini...
> ...et l'infini leur appartient...



ce qu'on connait de toi (frérot marmiteux ou pas) dément le deuxième vers.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'on connait de toi (frérot marmiteux ou pas) dément le deuxième vers.


    ... j'aime bien cette expression de "frérot marmiteux" ...   :love:


----------



## nicogala (24 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu, à Mèze exactement. D'ailleurs, j'y suis demain pour le boulot et nous avons un temps splendide et 24°;
> bonsoir à tous.


Ben tiens, pour la peine :

Le phare au bout de la jettée avec le lido dans la brume...





Et son église :







Je conseille vivement le ResThau rive droite du port, tout au bout, juste à côté d'un chapter HD, on y mange succuleusement et copieusement (anciens de l'hotel Mercure de Nice si je me souviens bien) et notemment ce suprême d'Orange dans son jus de vieil alcool (Armagnac  ) accompagné de sa glace au thé, saupoudré de ciselures de menthe fraîche, zesté d'orange confite et escorté d'éclats de chocolat maison... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2006)

The Big, moi c'est ton reportage que j'aime beaucoup  quel beau peuple....! un peu comme les icelandais :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

...et une petite dernière pour ne pas lasser ... une de mes préférées qui me rappelle l'ambiance magique de ces lieux sans âge ...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2006)

The Big... "sublimes"


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2006)

ils vivent donc au tibet les derniers punks


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

Je vous quitte juste un instant, le temps de récupérer Kernic qui joue à Rocco dans les chiottes ....  






...pour terminer sur une note moins "grave" ....


----------



## nicogala (24 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et une petite dernière pour ne pas lasser ...


Il est sûr que nous ne pûmes prétendre que ce fût toi qui ce soir nous lhassa...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

Ce soir, tout en postant avec vous, j'ai parcouru ce thread de long en large ... passant du beau au sublime, de l'émotion à l'admiration, du sourire à la nostalgie ... j'ai viré de la couleur au noir et blanc qui sied si bien à certaines "oeuvres" ... oui, j'ai bien dit "oeuvres" car pour moi, ce sont des "oeuvres", des traits de lumière capturés et qui ne seront plus jamais... une sublimation de l'instant qui m'a captivée durant cette soirée qui ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau (c'est le cas de le dire !!!!! ) à une longue soirée de novembre...
Merci pour ces flashs de bonheur, merci pour la lumière et merci pour ce thread... 
A mon plus jeune fils qui me demandait pourquoi je photographiais plus volontiers "les gens" que les paysages, j'ai simplement répondu que mon "truc à moi", c'était "les gens" ... pour étayer mes dires, je lui ai montré les quelques paysages que j'avais photographiés probablement par inadvertance et force a été de constater qu'ils étaient carrément nuls (surtout comparés à certains "maîtres" de ce thread !)...
Pour déclencher, j'ai besoin du regard de l'autre ... besoin de communiquer, de sentir et de toucher (attention jpmiss ...   pas d'interprétation malheureuse hein !!!!!).
Alors, ben ... je bave un peu devant vos paysages, vos photos d'édifices plus magiques les unes que les autres et je me dis : "tant pis ... à chacun son truc !!!!!!!"
Encore merci pour ces instants de bonheur ... j'en ai encore les yeux brillants !
Je vous aime ..... :love:


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...


Et c'est lui qui dit ça... moi qui "bave" ( attention jpmiss ...  pas d'interprétation malheureuse hein !!!!!  ) "devant" ces regards d'humanité...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je vous aime ..... :love:



Nous aussi :rose:. Ceci étant réglé , ta photo de l'édifice de Kernic est tout de même énorme  et comme dirait Sidney tu n'as pas brûlé les zones sensibles et ça... c'est bien preuve de ta sensibilité  :love:


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est lui qui dit ça... moi qui "bave" ( attention jpmiss ...  pas d'interprétation malheureuse hein !!!!!  ) "devant" ces regards d'humanité...



Même avis : personnellement, j'ai du mal à photographier les gens, en particulier ceux que je ne connais pas et j'admire ceux pour qui c'est naturel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Même avis : personnellement, j'ai du mal à photographier les gens, en particulier ceux que je ne connais pas et j'admire ceux pour qui c'est naturel


Facile ... il suffit de les aimer avant qu'ils ne t'aiment et le reste suit naturellement ... un sourire et un geste amical sont les meilleurs des trousseaux de clés ! 
J'ai vu des gars payer pour faire une photo ... perso je trouve ça moche et je crois que j'aurai honte...
Y'a mille façons plus respectueuses de remercier les gens que de leur glisser la pièce comme à des mendiants qu'ils ne sont pas...
Et attention, pas question de radinerie hein ! Faut simplement un peu d'imagination ... vaut mieux offrir des crayons de couleur et un livre à un enfant que lui jeter un dollar avec mépris...
Facile de pénétrer le coeur des gens ... suffit simplement de s'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer et de laisser ses à priori au vestiaire !


----------



## peyret (24 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Même avis : personnellement, j'ai du mal à photographier les gens, en particulier ceux que je ne connais pas et j'admire ceux pour qui c'est naturel



Pareil, alors je me suis détourné des gens, vers .....


:modo:trop large donc édité la photo est ici 

lp

Oups ! girophare ! pardon ! 
Merci pour les coups de boules...
A suivre.... la série aliens !
Je pense qu'il y encore mieux !
Je cherche !
Dans la savane !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu des gars payer pour faire une photo ... perso je trouve ça moche et je crois que j'aurai honte...
> Y'a mille façons plus respectueuses de remercier les gens que de leur glisser la pièce comme à des mendiants qu'ils ne sont pas...
> Et attention, pas question de radinerie hein ! Faut simplement un peu d'imagination ... vaut mieux offrir des crayons de couleur et un livre à un enfant que lui jeter un dollar avec mépris...
> Facile de pénétrer le coeur des gens ... suffit simplement de s'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer et de laisser ses à priori au vestiaire !



Exact. Toujours délicat tout cela. On en avait parlé je crois dans un des précédents fils consacré aux _belles photos_. Je n'aime pas donner une pièce. Parfois je prends la photo discrètement, du moins j'essaie. Capter un regard furtif, un visage, une expression. Mais je suis alors mal à l'aise si je suis «démasqué», et encore plus lorsque le sujet vient demander une ou quelques pièces de monnaie. Que faire? Il est parfois difficile de ne pas céder. Durant les voyages, je n'aime pas prendre les gens du pays qui posent exprès pour moi, ou du moins je ne suis peut-être pas encore capable de le faire. Il faut du tact, et TheBig tu l'as bien expliqué. 

Quant à la honte, je l'ai ressentie, plusieurs fois. Et notamment dans le train qui me ramenait du Machu Picchu à Cuzco. Avant d'arriver dans la ville, le train redescend de la montagne avec ses voies en zigzags et de ce fait la cadence du convoi est au pas. Nous traversons les favelas de la ville lentement dans ce train. Et là, la honte. Je ne peux pas comprendre comment on peut faire cela tellement le message transmis est abject: les touristes du train aux fenêtres, jetant des pièces de monnaie aux enfants courant après le train...

PS: ça va là Amok? Je la ramène pas trop?


----------



## jojofk (25 Mai 2006)

The BIg.. 

::  ::  ::

_*Merci*_ pour les photos et les mots "qui vont avec".


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Facile ... il suffit de les aimer avant qu'ils ne t'aiment et le reste suit naturellement ... un sourire et un geste amical sont les meilleurs des trousseaux de clés !
> J'ai vu des gars payer pour faire une photo ... perso je trouve ça moche et je crois que j'aurai honte...
> Y'a mille façons plus respectueuses de remercier les gens que de leur glisser la pièce comme à des mendiants qu'ils ne sont pas...
> Et attention, pas question de radinerie hein ! Faut simplement un peu d'imagination ... vaut mieux offrir des crayons de couleur et un livre à un enfant que lui jeter un dollar avec mépris...
> Facile de pénétrer le coeur des gens ... suffit simplement de s'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer et de laisser ses à priori au vestiaire !



Tout simplement superbe tous tes portraits


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2006)

Barcelone - Paris, 5h47.


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce qui me plaisait, c'était les joueurs de freesbee, en bas à droite.
> 
> A l'arrivée, la bonne vieille carte postale du coucher de soleil classique sur une plage de Biarritz !
> 
> ...




Ils sont toujours là


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mai 2006)

Bravo Thebig pour tes photos, ta délicatesse et tout et tout et nous aussi on t'aime !


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mai 2006)

Le théatre vu de l'autre côté !...


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2006)

édité car image trop grande
l'image originale est ici


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2006)

un Mirage 2000 lors d'une démonstration ou tu as un accès autorisé à la BA ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

fleurs au soleil  oui, j'ai triché:love:





J'avais besoin de ciel bleu


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2006)

en passant, il y a une règle sur la taille des images à diffuser sur les forums. 800, c'est la taille d'un écran d'ibook G3 première version, merci d'en tenir compte et pour ne pas déformer l'affichage des forums, merci de vous en tenir à 600 pixels en longueur maximum !


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (25 Mai 2006)

Lucane cerf-volant... Bêbête des bois...


----------



## joubichou (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

vivant en appartement, je suis admiratif 

Quelle patience 

avouez, c'est de l'élevage?


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Mai 2006)

Magnifiques photos, comme d'habitude, j'y apprends beaucoup  

---

Premier cadre... merci à plusieurs, pour l'aide!


----------



## peyret (25 Mai 2006)

Encore une "belle" bête !

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voir/binoculaire/tete%20papillon.jpg

lp


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde.


----------



## peyret (25 Mai 2006)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voir/binoculaire/paquettre.jpg

Et celle-ci je l'offre à qui ?




lp


----------



## esope (25 Mai 2006)

et bien le bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Mai 2006)

PS : je cherche à nettoyer mon capteur... si quelqu'un connait une bonne adresse à Paris, contactez-moi pas MP, 

PSS : pas de retouche toshop de flou sur la 1°


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## nicogala (25 Mai 2006)

Là j'ai pris en photo le tirage papier d'une photo issue de ma toute première peloche au réflex, c'était en 98... (c'est à peu près la seule potable car j'ai fait quasi toute la première peloche en macro avec tube-allonge de3-4cm en lumière naturelle en intérieur avec une 100asa  ... je vous laisse imaginer :rateau: )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

On avait dit : pas de photo quand je fais du sport


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un Mirage 2000 lors d'une démonstration ou tu as un accès autorisé à la BA ?


 
Accès a la BA.  Essai de simulation, rentré dans un cockpit,etc...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

Linux ou OSx ?


----------



## Virpeen (25 Mai 2006)

Deux petites photos d'aujourd'hui... très différentes. 
La première est une photo de l'intégrale de Mozart (coffret de 170 cd)... La seconde, pas besoin d'explications...


----------



## guigus31 (25 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Linux ou OSx ?



t'a fini de passer du coq a l'ane...  bon ok elle etait facile..

ps: superbes photos du tibet, zebig, chais pas si on te l'a dis...


----------



## GroDan (25 Mai 2006)

la suite


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> PS : je cherche à nettoyer mon capteur... si quelqu'un connait une bonne adresse à Paris, contactez-moi pas MP,



Petit Scarabée avait initié un sujet là-dessus. J'avais fait un résumé de ce qui se faisait cet hiver. Si cela peut guider quelqu'un : 

*Nettoyage Capteur*


----------



## esope (25 Mai 2006)

​
_(cliquez sur l'image pour avoir la version en 1680 pixels de large)_


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

Chez teo :


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

et pour supermoquette :


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux à qui l'été donne envie de grandes fenêtres, un modèle qu'on ne trouve pas à Nice  mais en Haute-Loire :






Et pour ceux qui ergoteraient sur les courants d'air, la finition pas parfaite, qu'ils jettent un oeil sur le paysage, c'est quand même autre chose que la lessive qui pend de l'autre côté de la rue


----------



## esope (26 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux à qui l'été donne envie de grandes fenêtres, un modèle qu'on ne trouve pas à Nice  mais en Haute-Loire :
> 
> Et pour ceux qui ergoteraient sur les courants d'air, la finition pas parfaite, qu'ils jettent un oeil sur le paysage, c'est quand même autre chose que la lessive qui pend de l'autre côté de la rue



ouais c'est chouette mais pour chauffer l'hiver ça doit être galère tout de même


----------



## mamyblue (26 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est chouette mais pour chauffer l'hiver ça doit être galère tout de même


 Rien de mieux qu'un bon feu de cheminée


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## GrInGoo (26 Mai 2006)

Allez deux dernières :


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2006)

la suite


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est chouette mais pour chauffer l'hiver ça doit être galère tout de même



Pourquoi se chauffer, il fait toujours beau en haute-Loire !


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi se chauffer, il fait toujours beau en haute-Loire !



J'éviterai de parler température (à Saugues ou ailleurs) histoire d'éviter que certains ne tombent dans les pommes 

J'éviterai aussi de parler des inondations de la haute Loire (le fleuve) 

Disons juste qu'il peut y avoir un peu de vent sur les plateaux parfois :







(Ceci dit, à côté de Perpignan ou de Narbonne, ce ne sont jamais que de légères brises. Et pourtant, on dit bien qu'il fait toujours beau par ici )

PS. de toutes façons, le climat un peu "rude"  du massif central m'a toujours très bien convenu.


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'aime ça, la lessive qui sèche sur la terrasse



Bon, alors une machine à laver ardéchoise pour aller avec


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors une machine à laver ardéchoise pour aller avec




Quelle belle chute !      :love:



Elise, j'aime beaucoup ta lessive qui sèche sur la terrasse !   :love:


----------



## joubichou (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2006)

Joli papillon joubichou 

Puisqu'on est dans la lessive


----------



## esope (26 Mai 2006)

pour continuer dans la lessive: ( j'lai peut-être déjà posté mais je l'aime vraiment :love: )




et sinon un peu de lecture peut-être?


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Rien de mieux qu'un bon feu de cheminée
> j'ai comme l'impression de me répêter, serait-ce l'afflux des posteurs du bar ?


Le sang séché, devant la cheminée, c'est le Père Noël qui s'est blessé en tombant ?


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde  
Je m'absente pendant deux jours, et plein de nouvelles pages avec tout plein de belles photos   
De mon côté, petit début de nuit toujours au dessus de mon sujet favori... la mer


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## esope (27 Mai 2006)

cette après midi j'ai encore fait de "l'assemblage"



​
_(cliquez pour la grande version comme d'hab')_


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2006)

C'est ab-so-lu-ment nul cette politique qui empêche les gens de bouler. Je suis frustré, la.


----------



## esope (27 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> C'est ab-so-lu-ment nul cette politique qui empêche les gens de bouler. Je suis frustré, la.



  

Vbulletin au poteau, 36 balles dans le dos, etc etc etc...   

(et désolé je peux pas posté de photo imageshack et en rade... )


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *r0m*, j'aime beaucoup les couleurs et la composition de ta photo , mais ça me gêne un peu que l'horizon soit penché



Ca ne me gênait pas trop, mais je l'ai appliqué à ma série en redressant un peu les photos  

Donc avec l'horizon un peu plus horizontal, ça donne ceci avec un autre point de vue .




Le flou est volontaire, la mise au point est sur les herbes, ça n'a pas rendu tout à fait ce que je voulais, mais je trouve pas ça trop mal


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## esope (27 Mai 2006)

Aaah le rendu Holga!! j'adore:love: :love: (même si ça fait vraiment pourri des fois   )


----------



## jugnin (27 Mai 2006)

Je suis pas photographe et ne suis pas très bien équipé, mais celle-ci me plaît bien. C'est un bourdon matinal de Plouguerneau (29).


----------



## leza007 (27 Mai 2006)

séance "attaya"  ... instant de vie sans pareil


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (27 Mai 2006)




----------



## Muti (27 Mai 2006)

merci:love: :love: :love





                 c'est MAGIQUE je suis heureuse


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2006)

Ce sont les mouches qui te mettent en transe ?


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2006)

Temps magnifique sur Marseille hier soir ! Vue de la terrasse, avec un glass... 




​


----------



## bengilli (27 Mai 2006)

magnifique...

je continue à revoir ma technique de rangement avec iVMP, je retrouve cette photo très foguennienne


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> magnifique...
> 
> je continue à revoir ma technique de rangement avec iVMP, je retrouve cette photo très foguennienne



vous avez juré d'avoir ma peau?  c'est ça? ici, il fait moche et les poissons ont l'oeil torve:rose:

bon, changez rien c'est trop bon.

PS: Vbull est rien qu'1 em.....r


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mai 2006)

Stonehenge


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

aheum... Messages privés, tout ça... la charte, etc...


----------



## Muti (27 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Stonehengeje n'ai vu que carnac mais j'adorerais voir Stonehenge!!!!!!!!! et les pyramides et le tadjmahal:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2006)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Mai 2006)

Photo de la visite de la base aérienne de Nancy hochet :


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Mai 2006)

Dakar, derrière chez moi, Point E, Noël 2004.


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Mai 2006)

Toujours aussi jolie ces photos de Dakar .


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2006)

DocEvil dans son domaine.  





Silvia bien au chaud à Orthez.


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

tiens, Orthez est sur la route de mes vacances !!!


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (27 Mai 2006)

Ca faisait longtemps Paul qu'on ne t'avait pas vu...


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

bon, mon site est un poil mis à jour, je peux partir en vacances 10 jours ! ​


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2006)

Bonne fin de nuit et bonnes vancances :


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2006)

_penser à numériser ce vieux travail sur le flou... faire une bise à eliz... pour la remercier de m'avoir poussé à revoir certaines choses_


----------



## Warflo (28 Mai 2006)

Pas terrible après les précédentes :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

Fontaine des agapes?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

et des fleurs


----------



## ange_63 (28 Mai 2006)

Petite balade Corrézienne dans une "sympathique" forêt infestée de chenilles  
...Ma première macro :rose: :


----------



## ikiki (28 Mai 2006)

à tous
De jolis clichés encore sur ces dernières pages, un grand merci général 

Un petit essai de ce WE, zoom sur la fenêtre : lumière divine ou arrivée d'extra terrestre  ???
(bon j'ai pas pris le trépied... :mouais: donc peiti flou de bouger du au zoom)



​


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (28 Mai 2006)

Ca fait quelque temps que je n'ai pas mis les pieds ici ...

Une petite d'etretat lors d'un WE en amoureux en février ...

lien pour l'image


----------



## PommeQ (28 Mai 2006)

Une petite autre ... rien à voir ... WE photo Ile d'orleron en avril ...

lien pour l'image

message du modérateur : j'arrête de me repêter. Taille maximum des images : 600 pixels


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mai 2006)

Y a des projos qui éclairent la falaise ?


----------



## PommeQ (28 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Y a des projos qui éclairent la falaise ?



J'ai essayé d'abord avec ma lampe torche ... mais voyant le résultat j'ai demandé à la commune de m'installer des projecteurs 

Tu en vois en pleine bille de la photo !


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

La plante de mon bureau est déchainée en ce moment : les feuilles se déroulent à vue d'oeil. Il faut dire qu'entre la lumière radieuse et la chaleur quasi-tropicale (33° à l'ombre aujourd'hui), elle doit avoir l'impression d'être rentrée chez elle ! 




​


----------



## joubichou (28 Mai 2006)

Prise cet après midi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mai 2006)

Il eut été peut être préférable que je photographie sur fond uni mais je suis très attachée au buffet qui se trouve derrière ainsi qu'aux deux litographies qui sont au mur...


----------



## PommeQ (28 Mai 2006)

Allez une autre (de la bonne taille  )


----------



## Galatée (28 Mai 2006)

J'apporte moi aussi ma modeste contribution...





Vu sur un trottoir de Paris, rue Boulle.






Un coeur de coquelicot (je sais, c'est flou, mais c'est ma marque de fabrique  ), j'avais jamais remarqué que c'était aussi joli :love: .






Et enfin, une autre fleur dont je ne connais pas le nom, un peu floue aussi. J'aime beaucoup la couleur et ces espèces de taches "léopard".​
 :love:  :love:  :love:

_Whooo, comment je m'étale ! Mais ça ne dépasse pas 600, c'est juste qu'il y en a trois à la suite... :rose:_


----------



## Moumoune (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## joubichou (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Moumoune (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Il eut été peut être préférable que je photographie sur fond uni mais je suis très attachée au buffet qui se trouve derrière ainsi qu'aux deux litographies qui sont au mur...


J'adore ! :love:

Bon, histoire de ne pas flooder : D)




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ! :love:
> 
> Bon, histoire de ne pas flooder : D)
> 
> ​




C quoi ton appareil ,Amok ?
tes photos sont bien ,mais on ne peut pas vraiment se rendre compte de par la taille...
au tirage disons ,A4 ,çà donne quoi?
sinon j'aime bien dans l'ensemble.​


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ton appareil ,Amok ?
> tes photos sont bien ,mais on ne peut pas vraiment se rendre compte de par la taille...
> au tirage disons ,A4 ,çà donne quoi?




Là un Nikon D100 avec un 60 Macro, pourquoi ?




			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'aime bien dans l'ensemble.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là un Nikon D100 avec un 60 Macro, pourquoi ?



non pour savoir ,tes photos on l'air bien ,mais trop petite pour vraiment juger...
D100 +60 macro ,c'est du tout bon...
et au tirage?


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non pour savoir ,tes photos on l'air bien ,mais trop petite pour vraiment juger...
> D100 +60 macro ,c'est du tout bon...
> et au tirage?



Quoi, au tirage ? Bah c'est comme là ! Tu veux dire quoi, que le 60 macro ne pique pas, que je tremble ?! 
Tu veux un envoi sous pli discret histoire de prouver que je peux faire des images nettes et que Nikon sait fabriquer des optiques  ?!


----------



## Sloughi (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Moumoune (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, au tirage ? Bah c'est comme là ! Tu veux dire quoi, que le 60 macro ne pique pas, que je tremble ?!



j'en doute pas qu'il pique ! Je voulais tes impressions juste! 
tu devrais mettre un lien vers l'image entiere pour voir...
merci!


----------



## maiwen (28 Mai 2006)

moi j'ai pas trop de fleurs, mais j'ai des feuilles


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2006)

un vieux truc que je viens de récupérer : la qualité est dégueulasse, mais j'aime bien  




tchüss


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'en doute pas qu'il pique ! Je voulais tes impressions juste!
> tu devrais mettre un lien vers l'image entiere pour voir...
> merci!


Je dois être bouché car je ne comprends pas. Ce sujet existe pour poster des images. Celle dont tu parles fut prise ce matin car il y avait des fleurs dans un vase et les tiges m'ont amusé. Je déplace le vase, je l'approche de la fenêtre, je monte le 60 sur le boîtier et hop.
Et toi : "oui, c'est bien mais ca donne quoi en grand ?". C'est pas une image d'expo, c'est pas fait pour ca, c'est pas un sujet technique, c'est pas un test d'objectif. Comme tu sembles insister, je souhaite que tu me livre clairement le fond de ta pensée : que veux tu ? On se fout de mettre en ligne une image de 3008 x 2000 pixels qui pèse 14 Mo ! Tu fais ca pour les images que tu postes ? C'est une démarche récurente ici ? A chaque fois que tu mates une image, tu exiges l'original histoire de voir si le pixel a bien la forme d'un pixel ?

Je ne comprends vraiment pas. L'important c'est quoi ? La gueule du grain ? Mais c'est (excuse moi) un peu ridicule, non ? 

Ca ressemble un peu a des sujets que je vois fleurir ici ou là, certains expliquant que la cellule du nouveau truc de marque bidule est géniale et que comparativement à l'ancienne, c'est le jour et la nuit. La manie du macmaniaque : 1 Ghz de plus et on réinvente la roue !  A se demander comment on pouvait faire des photos avant. Et encore, par "avant" on entend : génération précédente de boitier, il y a 6 mois ! lors je vous dis pas : un F3 ?! Y'a une cellule là dedans ?! Non ??!! On fait des photos avec ca ? le film est-il plus piqué que le numérique ? Et si non, une image faite avec l'un est-elle plus "acceptable" que l'autre ? Bref, pas le temps de développer... Tu auras compris que ca me broute un peu. 

Maintenant, si tu veux mes impressions, c'est simple : le 60 macro est une optique que je possède depuis des années et que je trouve très très très bien ! 

(Sorry Alem, je déborde un peu là )


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mai 2006)

AmokStyle....


----------



## bengilli (28 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> AmokStyle....




Faillot 

Moi aussi je peux le faire


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2006)

Ça m'a rappelé la caldeira du Mont Bromo, à Java* en Indonésie, au petit matin.



​
* Aidez-les.


----------



## PommeQ (28 Mai 2006)

Une petite de ma serie ile d'oleron ... les connaisseurs du coin reconnaitront


----------



## peyret (28 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être bouché car je ne comprends pas. Ce sujet existe pour poster des images. Celle dont tu parles fut prise ce matin car il y avait des fleurs dans un vase et les tiges m'ont amusé. Je déplace le vase, je l'approche de la fenêtre, je monte le 60 sur le boîtier et hop.
> Et toi : "oui, c'est bien mais ca donne quoi en grand ?". C'est pas une image d'expo, c'est pas fait pour ca, c'est pas un sujet technique, c'est pas un test d'objectif. Comme tu sembles insister, je souhaite que tu me livre clairement le fond de ta pensée : que veux tu ? On se fout de mettre en ligne une image de 3008 x 2000 pixels qui pèse 14 Mo ! Tu fais ca pour les images que tu postes ? C'est une démarche récurente ici ? A chaque fois que tu mates une image, tu exiges l'original histoire de voir si le pixel a bien la forme d'un pixel ?
> 
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas. L'important c'est quoi ? La gueule du grain ? Mais c'est (excuse moi) un peu ridicule, non ?
> ...



Pour une grOOsse image, c'est une grosse image, ici :

nikon D70 - avec AF micro 105mm - traité avec Hélicon en vitesse

lp


----------



## esope (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

Instantané pris avec mon téléphone mobile ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2006)

Un étrange objet dans les gorges de l'Allier, en Haute-Loire : Sainte-Marie des Chazes


----------



## ikiki (28 Mai 2006)

'soir :sleep:

Chouettes encore une fois ces deux dernières pages, Amok, dendrimère et Picouto  
... :rose: 'pi les 'zot' aussi hein :mouais: :rose:

Bon, dédicace à jpmiss  (squat d'artistes à côté de la BNF) :



​


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)

Un petit message de notre ami Jean-Michel:

"Amitiés à mes potes de MacG depuis les nuits sonores de Lyon...






Ciao."


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)

Et bien, je ne sais pas vous mais moi ça me fait plaisir de revoir ses photos.


----------



## Melounette (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, je ne sais pas vous mais moi ça me fait plaisir de revoir ses photos.




À moi aussi.


----------



## SirDeck (29 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, je ne sais pas vous mais moi ça me fait plaisir de revoir ses photos.




Tout pareil !


----------



## Moumoune (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, je ne sais pas vous mais moi ça me fait plaisir de revoir ses photos.



Oui, mais au tirage, ca donne quoi ?! 

(Bien sûr que ca nous fait plaisir : la qualité est toujours la bienvenue !)


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

J'aime bien l'escalier de Melounette. Alors, dans un tout autre genre, un escalier du Périgord pris il y a 30 ans (il y a un peu plus de monde maintenant, mais Castelnaud est toujours un beau village )


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

"Les copains de Xavier"

Dis donc, le premier doit cesser l'auto-bronzant, ca lui fait du tort !


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Les copains de Xavier"
> 
> Dis donc, le premier doit cesser l'auto-bronzant, ca lui fait du tort !



J'avais pensé au début que c'était un coup de soleil, mais en fait à mon avis, c'est que notre orthézien préféré lui a foutu la honte. 

D'ailleurs, j'ai retrouvé un autre de ces copains, rhinocéros de son état que la "vergogne" comme on dit dans le midi, avait saisi au point d'aller s'enterrer en Provence, à Roussillon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, le premier doit cesser l'auto-bronzant, ca lui fait du tort !


Oui hein ? S'il continue, il va finir avec un cou comme le tien.


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein ? S'il continue, il va finir avec un cou comme le tien.


C'était pas mon cou... :rose: Mais j'avoue que dans le noir, ca peut se confondre avec un apendice de poulet ! 

Bon, vu que moi à l'inverse de certains provinciaux je ne fais pas que poster hors sujet , et paf :






​


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'ai retrouvé un autre de ces copains, rhinocéros de son état que la "vergogne" comme on dit dans le midi, avait saisi au point d'aller s'enterrer en Provence, à Roussillon


Pile au même endroit, la même grotte ! Tu vois, je le connais aussi, ton pote ! 




​


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2006)

Ah, l'ocre yaune


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

dans les Côtes d'Armor ce week end :love:


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pile au même endroit, la même grotte ! Tu vois, je le connais aussi, ton pote !



Ces touristes, tous les mêmes 

En parlant de ceux qui ont pris un bon coup de soleil, il y a ces deux-là (ils devaient jouer "oh les beaux jours" vu que le premier est enterré jusqu'au cou, je n'oserai affirmer que c'est Madeleine Renaud ) mais c'est plus loin, nettement plus loin


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous  
Jolies photos Amok, LucG, et les autres et mention spéciale à maiwen  

Petit matin près de chez moi, juste à côté des anciens quais des pêcheurs, près de la Seyne sur Mer...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2006)

J'aime beaucoup tes dernieres photos rOm1.

Les calaques de Cassis vues depuis le cap Canaille:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2006)

Une spéciale dédicace à jpmiss. Une photo de mon dernier _safari au kenya_.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une spéciale dédicace à jpmiss. Une photo de mon dernier _safari au kenya_.


Ah oui va falloir que j'y aille par là bas.


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2006)

Elles sont toutes très belles ces photos et tellement différentes d'une personne à l'autre. 
Et c'est ça qui fait tout le charme de ce fil   :love:


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une spéciale dédicace à jpmiss. Une photo de mon dernier _safari au kenya_.



Pour t'accompagner, une photo d'un de mes safaris à Sigean 

(comme jpmiss, j'aime beaucoup les dernière photos de r0m1  )


----------



## macmarco (29 Mai 2006)

Non non, je ne fais pas que du sépia ! 
En décalage avec les dernières photos postées, un ciel rennais :


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non non, je ne fais pas que du sépia !
> En décalage avec les dernières photos postées, un ciel rennais :



Pour faire écho à Macmarco, un ciel parisien....


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire écho à Macmarco, un ciel parisien....


et moi un ciel campagnard


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

Picouto  

ta photo me fait penser à une que j'ai déjà surement posté dans un des fils précédents : 




je sais c'est pas pareil :rose: mais ça m'y fait penser (d'aucuns diront que c'est déjà pas mal )


----------



## joubichou (29 Mai 2006)

Aujourd'hui c'est le jour des rats,Pompon et Pomponette,les copines de Kiki


----------



## GroDan (29 Mai 2006)

avec Joubichou, il ne pleut jamais, on a l'impression qu'il fait toujours bô sur ses images.

allez pour pas flouder





la suite là


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Une bébête dans le genre de celles de Joubichou, mais je ne connais pas son nom : elle ne m'a pas laissé le temps de lui demander, c'est déjà pas mal qu'elle m'ait laissé le temps de lui tirer le portrait quand je l'ai rencontrée par hasard en Lozère.


----------



## joubichou (29 Mai 2006)

Apparemment il s'agit d'une gerbille


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il s'agit d'une gerbille



je ne suis pas spécialiste mais j'ai quand même des doutes, je pencherai plutôt pour un campagnol parce qu'une gerbille égarée dans la cambrousse à 1100 d'altitude en Lozère, ça fait désordre.

Ou alors elle s'était échappée, mais je me demande bien d'où vu l'endroit. 

En tous cas, tu me rappelles qu'il faudrait que je me décide à savoir ce que c'est comme bestiole après tout ce temps (c'était ma première pellicule sur mon 9XI, il y a quelques lustres )


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas spécialiste mais j'ai quand même des doutes, je pencherai plutôt pour un campagnol parce qu'une gerbille égarée dans la cambrousse à 1100 d'altitude en Lozère, ça fait désordre.
> 
> Ou alors elle s'était échappée, mais je me demande bien d'où vu l'endroit.
> 
> En tous cas, tu me rappelles qu'il faudrait que je me décide à savoir ce que c'est comme bestiole après tout ce temps (c'était ma première pellicule sur mon 9XI, il y a quelques lustres )




PS. plutôt un mulot d'ailleurs vu la taille des oreilles mais comme il semble y avoir des confusions de noms entre mulot et campagnol parfois, je ne m'avancerai pas trop.

PPS je bats ma coulpe pour le double post : je me suis cité au lieu de m'éditer


----------



## Saltabadil (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous, c'est mon premier essai dans ce fil, alors soyez indulgents... :rose:

Je mets cette photo non pas en grand photographe :rateau: , mais en grand amateur de *Psychose*...




En espérant qu'elle vous rappellera quelques frissons...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> En espérant qu'elle vous rappellera quelques frissons...



moi elle me rappelle surtout Mickeyland mais bon...


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> moi elle me rappelle surtout Mickeyland mais bon...



merci!


----------



## Saltabadil (29 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> moi elle me rappelle surtout Mickeyland mais bon...



Oui, en effet, mais elle est inspirée de celle de Norman Bates dans *Psychose*, comme on peut voir la ressemblance là, par exemple.

Après, pour se permettre de voir la vraie, faut se payer le voyage dans les studios Universal.


----------



## Virpeen (29 Mai 2006)

Ponton sur le bord du lac de Passy (74)...


----------



## joubichou (29 Mai 2006)

Allez je vous en remets une petite avant le pèrniflard (bravo Virpeen pour ton cliché)


----------



## esope (29 Mai 2006)

se matin en allant au boulot vers 5h45...:rateau: 














​
bravo à tous cette dernière page est


----------



## jojofk (29 Mai 2006)

y'en a qui voyagent au lieu de réviser comme des c..  

bravo à tous   

pendant ce temps, donc, je reste bloqué sur le palier...  







@+

edit: même pas la chance d'aller travailler si tôt pour voir ça tiens!....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mai 2006)

Pour Joubichou, notre amateur d'insectes, une araignée de La Réunion appelée babouk, elles sont à rayures orange et noir :


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Joubichou, notre amateur d'insectes, une araignée de La Réunion appelée babouk, elles sont à rayures orange et noir :


 Oui c'est joli comme ça sur une photo, mais j'aime pas voir en vrai :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Joubichou, notre amateur d'insectes, une araignée de La Réunion appelée babouk, elles sont à rayures orange et noir :
> http://pix.nofrag.com/70/cf/0b26fbd943b02627f0c36a9e7987.jpg



Ca saute pas aux yeux.

  



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il s'agit d'une gerbille



Moi apres un WE prolongé avec des potes et du rosé j'ai bien quelques photos de gerbouille mais la charte.. tout ça...   

Bon, du ciel aussi mais encore plus tot qu'esope











Les moins bigleux auront reconnu la Grande Ourse sur la première


----------



## Virpeen (29 Mai 2006)

Tiens ? C'est le retour du Lomo ! :love: Bravo jojofk !  D'ailleurs, à ce propos (Merci Esope pour cette découverte :love... petit effet lomographique sur cette ruine :


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca saute pas aux yeux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alors là bravo! C'est vraiment super j'adoreeeeeee


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca saute pas aux yeux.



C'est bien pour ça que je précise !!


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)

Je me suis dit que je serais raccord, là.




@Veur-peen: Imboulable tu es.


----------



## GroDan (29 Mai 2006)

édité 2 fois. Excuses:love:


----------



## GroDan (29 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis dit que je serais raccord, là.
> 
> 
> @Veur-peen: Imboulable tu es.


et moi, que je resterai bien en l'air !




tous1boulablevouzêtes.


----------



## GroDan (29 Mai 2006)

Excuses donc !





je décolle:love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2006)

Laisse-nous un peu de la croute terrestre en partant  parce que là, elle est accrochée à ta nacelle


----------



## nicogala (29 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui voyagent au lieu de réviser comme des c..
> 
> bravo à tous
> 
> ...


J'aime vraiment bien ce rendu très Jeunetien... tu l'obtiens comment, c'est très retouché ?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait... un accueil formidable, une production admirable.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que ça intéresserait... un accueil formidable, une production admirable.



Mets-nous donc un autoportrait (après l'accueil évidemment et après avoir "testé" l'admirable production) qu'on rigole 

PS. Peut-être faut-il que ce soit Silvia qui fasse le portrait, les automatismes des appareils modernes sont fabuleux (entre autres les trucs anti-vibrations) mais bon...

Pour ne pas laisser croire qu'on ne fait du vin que dans le sud-ouest, un bout de Corbières à l'automne, et même de Corbières historiques, je dirai même préhistorique : là où les vignes s'arrêtent, là où se marque à peine la trouée du Verdouble traversant les Gouleyrous, il y a 450 000 ans, l'homme de Tautavel, déjà, se disait : "il me semble qu'on pourrait faire quelque chose d'intéressant par ici, mais quoi au juste ? "


----------



## jojofk (29 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J'aime vraiment bien ce rendu très Jeunetien... tu l'obtiens comment, c'est très retouché ?



merci  oui retouché sur Iphoto.. 
La photo vient de l'APN intégré à ma caméra.
Je touche un peu à tous les trucs  (expo, teinte, contraste, ..) jusqu'à ce que ça passe à peu près. 

@+

edit: mm... Jurançon.. :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## La mouette (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2006)

Presque au même endroit que la précédente (l'endroit d'où est prise celle-ci est sur la photo précédente ou presque) mais pas à la même saison et pas dans la même direction. Au fond, les falaises de Vingrau, un endroit que j'affectionne.


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (29 Mai 2006)

LucG et Paul : :love:


----------



## GroDan (30 Mai 2006)

vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à elisnice.






Allez j'arrête de me la péter ! Mais comme j'ai retravaillé cette série, ce soir, j'avais comme une envie de vous en faire profiter.
j'va au lit maintenant !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2006)




----------



## Rhyton (30 Mai 2006)

Un petit escargot allait se promenant....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2006)

merci à vous tous pour ces photos. 

Mon sujet du moment





D'un été passé:


----------



## joubichou (30 Mai 2006)

une petite de rafa hier à roland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour faire plaisir aux dames


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2006)

Il est où l'iPod ?


----------



## joubichou (30 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi il a un ipod le rafa ?


----------



## mamyblue (30 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une petite de rafa hier à roland  pour faire plaisir aux dames


 Merci joubichou c'est gentil de penser à nous      :love:

Et j'en profite pour féliciter tout le monde pour toutes ces belles photos postées


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une petite de rafa hier à roland



Merci Joubichou, c'est vrai qu'il a du "chien" ce p'tit là :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

Pour fêter la transhumance sur l'Aubrac, même si cette photo n'a pas été prise à la Saint-Urbain, mais plutôt en été, il y a quelques années.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Mai 2006)

Sur la route menant à Lamballe :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2006)

Bon, pour faire plaisir aux dames (  ) également...

"Satanas" mon pote psychopathe... Il veut absolument s'inscrire sur MacG... je suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée... quoique...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il veut absolument s'inscrire sur MacG... je suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée... quoique...


tu crois qu'il se sentira pas chez lui ?  un chauve de plus ou de moins hein   

et sinon  




au pied de la tombe de mon arrière-grand-mère une araignée a du s'installer ... la pluie est passée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour faire plaisir aux dames (  ) également...
> 
> "Satanas" mon pote psychopathe... Il veut absolument s'inscrire sur MacG... je suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée... quoique...



Ma foi, une petite trogne fort sympathique 
Tu lui diras bien de passer se présenter dans "Vous êtes ici", hein, mon Vinc'? ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ma foi, une petite trogne fort sympathique
> Tu lui diras bien de passer se présenter dans "Vous êtes ici", hein, mon Vinc'? ...



Pas de problème, on a déjà son "portrait" pour sa fiche de membre actif... par contre je lui ai dit que le marteau c'était pas très "glamour"....... _BEUARRRRRRrrrrrrGGGgggggg..._ m'a t il répondu !   :love: 




bon, c'est un poil flou, mais je voudrais vous y voir, cadrer et éviter les coups de marteau en même temps...


----------



## joubichou (30 Mai 2006)

Ton pote y fait peur,moi je préfère Nadal


----------



## mamyblue (30 Mai 2006)

Moi j'aime bien    :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Mai 2006)

Même lieu, autre contexte. J'aimais bien les doigts tirant sur le collier.​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2006)

Spécial dédicace à Luc.G


----------



## mamyblue (30 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Même lieu, autre contexte. J'aimais bien les doigts tirant sur le collier.​
> ​


 C'est trop mignon et tellement touchant :love: 
Un enfant c'est notre soleil et notre joie de vivre :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Même lieu, autre contexte. J'aimais bien les doigts tirant sur le collier.​



Caro, t'as pas un peu grossi ? ...


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien    :love:


Mamyblue, vas tu un jour faire une ligne d'horizon droite ? Toutes tes images basculent ! Quand en plus tu chopes des perspectives comme ici, non seulement ton batiment tombe à gauche, mais en plus vers l'arrière ! De plus, évite de couper une partie du sujet, c'est une erreur que tu fais souvent. Là tu as du ciel, mais pas la base de ton batiment...

Si ton viseur est trompeur, cadre plus large et rogne ensuite sur le mac. Et si tu as des difficultés pour déclencher droit, redresse tout ca plus tard (la fait de cadrer + large t'aidera aussi dans ce cas).


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Spécial dédicace à Luc.G



Si tu veux lui présenter quelqu'un, je peux te trouver des clients : charolais (en Aubrac : le croisement Charolais-Aubrac donne de bons résultats à table ) ou Aubrac au choix 











(Tu peux noter que le deuxième tient à faire de la promo pour son pays )


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, on a déjà son "portrait" pour sa fiche de membre actif... par contre je lui ai dit que le marteau c'était pas très "glamour"....... _BEUARRRRRRrrrrrrGGGgggggg..._ m'a t il répondu !   :love:
> PHOTO​



C'est trop mignon, ces petits doigts qui enserrent le marteau!   
Par contre il a l'air vicieux, je veux pas dire, mais il tape quand même avec le côté qui accroche... 

...
Il vient quand, t'as dit?


----------



## mamyblue (30 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mamyblue, vas tu un jour faire une ligne d'horizon droite ? Toutes tes images basculent ! Quand en plus tu chopes des perspectives comme ici, non seulement ton batiment tombe à gauche, mais en plus vers l'arrière ! De plus, évite de couper une partie du sujet, c'est une erreur que tu fais souvent. Là tu as du ciel, mais pas la base de ton batiment...
> 
> Si ton viseur est trompeur, cadre plus large et rogne ensuite sur le mac. Et si tu as des difficultés pour déclencher droit, redresse tout ca plus tard (la fait de cadrer + large t'aidera aussi dans ce cas).


 Oui Amok tu as raison et merci pour tes bons conseils ! Mais j'ai rogné,j'ai redressé et j'ai pas pû faire mieux a cause de l'environnement... Mais je prend note de tes bons conseils et je ferais tout mon possible pour mettre en pratique


----------



## sofiping (30 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mamyblue, vas tu un jour faire une ligne d'horizon droite ? Toutes tes images basculent ! Quand en plus tu chopes des perspectives comme ici, non seulement ton batiment tombe à gauche, mais en plus vers l'arrière ! De plus, évite de couper une partie du sujet, c'est une erreur que tu fais souvent. Là tu as du ciel, mais pas la base de ton batiment...
> 
> Si ton viseur est trompeur, cadre plus large et rogne ensuite sur le mac. Et si tu as des difficultés pour déclencher droit, redresse tout ca plus tard (la fait de cadrer + large t'aidera aussi dans ce cas).



Moi je conseillerais plutôt à Mamy d'arreter de tourner autour de ce batiment ... ça fait suspect ... il va finir par lui arriver des bricoles  




			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, on a déjà son "portrait" pour sa fiche de membre actif... par contre je lui ai dit que le marteau c'était pas très "glamour"....... _*BEUARRRRRRrrrrrrGGGgggggg...*_ m'a t il répondu !   :love:
> 
> 
> bon, c'est un poil flou, mais je voudrais vous y voir, cadrer et éviter les coups de marteau en même temps...



dis donc ...pour poster sur le forum va falloir qu'il articule un peu mieux que ça ...


----------



## N°6 (30 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour faire plaisir aux dames (  ) également...
> 
> "Satanas" mon pote psychopathe... Il veut absolument s'inscrire sur MacG... je suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée... quoique...


Sans mentir M. Satanas, si votre ramage se rapporte à votre plumage, vous serez le professeur Chauron des hôtes de ces etc, etc...      


[et non, je ne feloudrai pas] :rateau: :




​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ton pote y fait peur,moi je préfère Nadal



_Suis entièrement de ton avis !!!!! Je préfère le charmant minois de Nadal !!!!      _


----------



## sofiping (30 Mai 2006)

Pour les futurs maters ...  



 Heidi :love: 



 le cou de la demoiselle...le dernier endroit le plus doux que j'ai visité ...



 coté scruuuuuunch ....



 coté trash ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2006)

Allez, tiens...
Une araignée verte attirée par un sac à main "licorne" en poils roses...
J'aime bien le contraste des couleurs, entre une araignée tout ce qu'il y a de plus naturelle et un sac tout ce qu'il y a de plus synthétique.





Bah oui, ma copine a un sac a main licorne en poils roses, et alors?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

>


C'est quoi ce liquide blanchâtre autour de la bouche ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, ma copine a un sac a main licorne en poils roses, et alors?


C'est vrai ça, on va pas en faire un plat : elle a bien un copain à pustules et personne n'a (encore) fait la remarque.   


peut-être peut-il aider au nettoyage du synthétique ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2006)

Bonjour les gens !

Comme j'ai pas de lézard, je photographie des machines à laver. C'est moins beau, mais ça bouge moins. 

Ce fil est un véritable bonheur quotidien. Merci à tous.




Ps: 14eme jour d'imboulabilité pour Elise N. de Ivry (),  qui poste -selon moi - ses plus belles photos aujourd'hui.  Mes respects


----------



## macmarco (30 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens !
> 
> Comme j'ai pas de lézard, je photographie des machines à laver. C'est moins beau, mais ça bouge moins.
> 
> ...




Très sympa ton lavomatic  

D'accord avec toi à propos d'Elise, la machine à cdb n'arrive jamais à suivre.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2006)

Bon, alors, si on m'encourage, hein, je continue. Je vous préviens, j'en ai fait plus de 100, trop content d'avoir trouvé un terrain de jeu, avec ce temps pourri 
 (J'en ai jeté la quasi totalité, on se relaxe).:rateau: 

Une femme qui venait retirer son linge me regardait comme si j'avais pas tous mes neurones sur moi.


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2006)

J'aime beaucoup comme série Lastrada  

et alors moi comme je n'aurai finalement pas mes photos en argentique  bah je me rabat sur ça




après tout ça fait aussi un peu tambour de machine à laver


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> pour vos encouragements, macmarco et Lastrada aussi (imboulabilité réciproque ) et aussi jpmiss, joubichou, maiwen, groDan j'y suis d'autant plus sensible que j'admire la qualité de vos images
> Je suis bien contente  car j'ai l'impression d'apprendre plein de choses depuis que je vous fréquente, sur ce fil en particulier : c'est en grande partie grâce à vous,
> alors, à vous tous aussi  :love:


Pitin, v'là comment ça floude dans le coin!
J'vous dis pas éh!

...
  

Pas taper, je sors, je suis déjà plus là


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, si on m'encourage, hein, je continue. Je vous préviens, j'en ai fait plus de 100, trop content d'avoir trouvé un terrain de jeu, avec ce temps pourri
> (J'en ai jeté la quasi totalité, on se relaxe).:rateau:



En tous cas ça me paraît plutôt une bonne idée  
Et en plus, vu ce qu'on voit à la télé comme pub, après tu pourras faire sponsoriser une expo 

Histoire de ne pas flooder, une machine à laver auvergnate, sur le Cézallier 






Compte tenu des pentes, la perspective est un rien boîteuse (c'est pour amok que je dis ça ) mais j'attends cet été pour aller la refaire (


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

Elisnice, ne te fais pas de souci, ta lessive fait rêver  

Bon, logiquement, le prochain attaque le repassage : je vais faire un tour


----------



## sofiping (30 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce liquide blanchâtre autour de la bouche ?



   

Le p'tit suisse ... t'aime ça le p'tit suisse en desseeeeeeert  :mouais: ...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2006)

​période sombre 

edit : vous remarquez pas comme une forme de pomme sur le deuxième banc en partant du bas, à droite ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Mai 2006)

Encore du sépia !


----------



## esope (30 Mai 2006)

une fois n'est pas coutume c'est du pur flood pour dire:

elisnice, picouto, lastrada, maiwen, lucG, macmarco je vous dis à tous un grand 

 


(j'en posterai une ce soir... promis:rose: )


----------



## mamyblue (30 Mai 2006)

Tu m'as fait travailler tout l'après-midi 
pour améliorer le résultat     :love:


----------



## joubichou (30 Mai 2006)

Ah bé c'est nettement mieux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ah bé c'est nettement mieux


Pas mal ta nouvelle signature. Amok, qu'est ce que t'en dis?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2006)

Ma mie Belou a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as fait travailler tout l'après-midi
> pour améliorer le résultat



   Ca valait le coup, ne regrette pas 

Bon après j'arrête la lessive promis, snirfl (*)





(*) J'ai mis à jour ma *galerie*.


----------



## Melounette (30 Mai 2006)

Mais Mamyblue, tu sais que c'est super, tu sais que tu m'épates là ? Sacrée Mamy, elle m'éclate.:love: 
Bon bin j'en profite pour faire un flood groupé du coup, et pour dire que ce fil est magnifique, ça donne pleins d'idées et de conseils. Et puis le matin au café, ça rend zen et de bonne humeur, y a pas on est tous doués sur ce forum.\o/
Merci, je ne nomme personne c'est trop long.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2006)

Ah ouais...  Quand même. 

Amok, on peut t'appeler papyblue?


----------



## joubichou (30 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ta nouvelle signature. Amok, qu'est ce que t'en dis?


Je manifeste pour la réouverture du bar


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mai 2006)

ça, tu peux. (et encore...)
Par contre, elle est 3 fois trop grande et ça, c'est pas bien.


----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais...  Quand même.
> 
> Amok, on peut t'appeler papyblue?




ET qu'est ce que ça serait si mamy avait un Mac! 

Pour pas flooder, un petit coin de paradis:


----------



## joubichou (30 Mai 2006)

allez un petit insecte avant de se pieuter


----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2006)




----------



## ikiki (30 Mai 2006)

Une attaque du chat...
Même si elles ne sont pas réussies techniquement (pas très nettes, mais le reflex dans une main et sans viser, pô facile :rateau, j'aime beaucoup ces 2 photos :love: c'est rigolo  enfin faut l'avoir vu :mouais:



​


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2006)

Dans le genre, mais en chien, j'ai ça ... enfin elle ne me regardait pas mais j'aime l'effet


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

Un petit coin de paradis, mais alors petit le coin 
du côté de Chinguetti, il y a 25 ans






et un autre à Ouadane






Une autre fois, je mettrai plus de sable et plus de caillou


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2006)

L'église de l'Hôpital St-Blaise - Béarn.
A droite L'Auberge du Lausset.  (on y mange prodigieusement.)
Photo prise en fin de repas, dans un état... 






Bon, nous reprenons notre route plus au sud demain et quittons DocEvil et son supermégaréseauwifi. 
(avec déjà +- 6-7 kg de plus, merci le Sud-Ouest.   )

Bref, à bientôt.


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est à Paris


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est à Paris



Non, c'est bon : j'ai hésité un peu mais en réfléchissant un peu, j'ai deviné tout seul 

Au début, j'avais pensé à ça :






Mais c'est la météo qui m'a aiguillé dans la bonne direction


----------



## sofiping (30 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bon : j'ai hésité un peu mais en réfléchissant un peu, j'ai deviné tout seul
> 
> Au début, j'avais pensé à ça :
> .....
> ...



Orange non ???


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Orange non ???


Absolument, même s'il y a un je ne sais quoi de Pise


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bon : j'ai hésité un peu mais en réfléchissant un peu, j'ai deviné tout seul
> 
> Au début, j'avais pensé à ça :
> 
> ...



C'est clair que le temps à Paris, c'est pas çà en ce moment !


----------



## peyret (30 Mai 2006)

Vue d'un autre monde !  






[/IMG]

lp


vain dieux ! moi qui croyait que la "galerie" réduisait automatiquement les images à l'importation !


----------



## GroDan (30 Mai 2006)

ouah!
un string de gastéropode!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (30 Mai 2006)

Petit souvenir d'une ballade entre deux gouttes d'eau...


----------



## macmarco (30 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> picouto, macmarco (en fait, moi, je la vois en noir et blanc ta photo, c'est bizarre ? :rateau  (je ne sais pas comment je me dém***e, j'ai jamais les boules qu'il faut&#8230; )



Merci à toutes et tous pour vos commentaires et cdb.   :love:

Si si, c'est un sépia, bleu, pas très prononcé, mais sépia quand même !  


Virpeen, ta photo est superbe !  
J'adore ! :love:


----------



## peyret (30 Mai 2006)

Et une petite dernière d'hier soir ! 






lp

c'est un peu étonnant ces petites "fleurs" !


----------



## esope (31 Mai 2006)




----------



## macelene (31 Mai 2006)

:love: toujours un régal de se plonger dans ce tradada...


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mai 2006)

Je veux d'abord vous dire bravo pour toutes ces belles photos postées sur ce fil   

Et je tiens à vous remercier toutes et tous pour votre gentillesse et vos commentaires encourageants 
sur mon chef d'oeuvre photographique      :love:

Je vous souhaite une bonne fin de soirée, une bonne nuit :sleep: 
Et pour tout le monde une grosse bise de mamy


----------



## Virpeen (31 Mai 2006)

Une petite dernière avant de rejoindre Morphée... Prise cet après-midi toujours...


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le temps à Paris, c'est pas çà en ce moment !



Je trouve qu'au contraire il est exceptionnel ! Les deux saisons clefs pour la photo de paysage : l'automne et le printemps. Cette année, on a un vrai printemps : de l'eau, donc du vert et des nuages sans parler du vent qui nettoie bien la brume. Hier, il était magnifique le ciel sur Paris en fin d'après-midi.

Ailleurs, il semble qu'il était pas mal non plus :



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Petit souvenir d'une ballade entre deux gouttes d'eau...





			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Une petite dernière avant de rejoindre Morphée... Prise cet après-midi toujours...




Il ne faut pas hésiter à sortir à partir de 18:00, même s'il pleut. Parce que lorsque le soleil perce  
Le matin avant 8:00, c'est pas mal aussi. Mais c'est plus difficile


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2006)

Comment passer derrière Virpeen ?

V., tes deux dernières photos :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mai 2006)

La belle lumière de virpeen m'a fait penser à une prise il y a longtemps sur l'est du Causse Méjean, un endroit magique. C'était début août et pas hier, je précise 






(Je me demande si je ne l'avais pas déjà posté mais si c'est le cas, c'est il y a belle lurette)


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2006)

Completement d'accord avec SirDeck en ce qui concerne les saisons et la lumière. Meme si il fait plus souvent soleil vers chez moi, ça n'empèche pas que dès que l'été arrive le ciel perd de son bleu et l'horizon disparait derriere la brume. Sans compter qu'ici aussi le ciel explose le soir grace au nuages (voir mes couchers de soleil des derniers jours).

Donc Virpeen   pour tes images (par contre je trouve que tu as un peu forcé sur le vignetage de la seconde) 

Et pour rebondir sur l'image de Lastrada, des fils de fer aussi:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2006)

Tu fais pas le ménage souvent jp


----------



## Virpeen (31 Mai 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos encouragements...  :love:
Mais vous savez, le mérite revient surtout à Toshop pour recadrage et post-traitement...:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (31 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> quoi ???!!!  ouhhhhh !!! elle triche



:rose:   :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> le thème de ma photo est archi-parisien : le métro à Austerlitz, mais je ne sais pas si elle est vraiment intéressante ?! , qu'en pensez-vous ? (moi, j'aime bien les couleurs printanières des habits des gens mais est-ce que vous trouvez qu'elle rend "palpable" le stress, la précipitation ?* c'est cet effet-là que j'aimerais qu'elle produise) *Merci de vos avis



C'est tout à fait ce que je ressens !! Bravo !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2006)

Encore une belle série sur cette page 

Pour changer de mes paysages et autres façades, la fille d'un pote le WE dernier:


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2006)

Les Iles Sanguinaires 

(pas très horizontales non plus, mais ça tanguait  )


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour vos encouragements...  :love:
> Mais vous savez, le mérite revient surtout à Toshop pour recadrage et post-traitement...:rose:



C'est un  peu comme si tu disais sur de l'analogique que tout le mérite revenait au bain E6  
Il y a deux instants clefs en photo : la prise de vue et le développement. Avec le numérique, le développement est à la porter de tous. Mais les manips au développement, cela existe depuis que la photo existe. Sans bulle ou grille sur le verre dépoli, le redressement d'horizon est incontournable.

Tu utilises photoshop. Tu fais du RAW ?


----------



## joubichou (31 Mai 2006)

Bon celle là elle est pas très belle,c'est un scan d'une vieille argentique ,pour rendre hommage à ce vieux sequoia tricentenaire qu'il a fallu démonter,car il avait pris la foudre a plusieurs reprises.

Pour pas gâcher tout ce beau bois j'ai fait des tables basses que j'ai offertes à mes potes,comme celle qu'il y a dans mon salon.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2006)

Le gars qui a pris la photo est mort nan?


----------



## joubichou (31 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le gars qui a pris la photo est mort nan?


NAN!


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> NAN!



il a juste le moral à plat


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le gars qui a pris la photo est mort nan?



nan, mais quand il va chez joubi pour l'apéro, il peut se planquer sous la table...   

Bon, je flood pas... ciel de Provence...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'adore la seconde :love: : lumière, regard, expression, profondeur de champ et fond qui mettent super en valeur cette petite bonne femme



Son petit frère et sa maman:







Concombre Powah!


----------



## Galatée (31 Mai 2006)

Tout d'abord, bravo à tous pour vos magnifiques photos (je ne donne pas de noms, hein, ça serait trop long , d'ailleurs, quelques-uns d'entre vous sont imboulables  ).



Alors, moi je relance le sujet lessive-machine à laver, avec la même machine à laver qu'*Elisnice*  :love:  :love:, mais cadrée autrement (sinon, y aurait pas d'intérêt, hein :rose: ) :


----------



## joubichou (31 Mai 2006)




----------



## Saltabadil (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Une petite photo qui a été prise par Galatée, mais je me permets de la mettre avec son accord, car c'est mes pauvres épaules qui ont supporté son poids, et mes pauvres oreilles ses cris, pour qu'elle puisse prendre la photo de plus haut


----------



## gnoumy34 (31 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes et que de belles photos, comme d'habitude. 
Il y a deux soirs, j'aime assez le ciel pastel.


----------



## Virpeen (31 Mai 2006)

Lors d'une promenade : un silo "tout pourri" derrière un entrepôt lui aussi "bien pourri"... mais j'aime bien l'ambiance de ces photos....  









... et puis surtout : bravo à tous pour ces pages de petites merveilles ! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Mai 2006)

J'entends déjà des petits futés .... non ce n'est pas un autoportrait   

C'est une très vieille tête en plâtre que l'on accrochait jadis sur le mur extérieur de la maison à côté de la porte d'entrée et le crâne a un orifice afin de pouvoir placer une bougie.


----------



## nicogala (31 Mai 2006)

N'oublions pas le passé...




A propos, quelqu'un pourra me donner le nom de ce type d'appareil... et l'époque estimée ?


----------



## Virpeen (31 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

>



Moi aussi j'ai photographié une tête en plâtre la semaine dernière, lors d'un déménagement...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2006)

Tu le crois qu'il a neigé a moins de 1200 m au dessus de Cannes et Nice un 31 Mai? 
Nan tu le crois pas?

Bah si:






N'importe quoi la météo! :hein:   

M'enfin bon demain il refait beau :love: 

Virpeen j'adore ton silo


----------



## Melounette (31 Mai 2006)

Merci Joubichou pour cette photo d'arbres. Et pour continuer donc:
Le grimpeur-élagueur euh d'mon coeur qui apprend à une minette euh d'mon coeur (aussi) "comment tonton y fait pour aller soigner les arbres qu'ont trop poussé".
J'aime bien ce petit pied qui s'appuie en toute confiance et cette conivence, c'était une très belle matinée....





P.S. : Ca m'agace parce que je ne sais pas trop prendre en photo les gens.:hein: Si Foguenne passe par là, les conseils sont les bienvenus.:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mai 2006)

C'est les têtes qui m'y ont fait penser et c'est en Bourgogne à Noyers, il y a beaucoup de ces petits personnages sur les colombages des maisons.


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu le crois qu'il a neigé a moins de 1200 m au dessus de Cannes et Nice un 31 Mai?
> Nan tu le crois pas?
> 
> Bah si:
> ...


 C'est vrai nous avons un drôle de temps mais ta photo est tellement belle qu'elle nous fait oublier que la neige est tout près... Brrrrrr  
Bravo jpmiss    Et aussi merci à tous pour vos photos superbes   :love::love:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mai 2006)

L'arbre d'Elisnice me fait penser à ces hêtres, sur l'Aubrac, un peu trop en crête, un peu trop isolés pour pouvoir grandir sans efforts.


----------



## esope (31 Mai 2006)

moi je suis dans le coucher de soleil...









et  à tous et une spéciale à virpeen...


----------



## Luc G (31 Mai 2006)

Esope : la statue du commandeur


----------



## esope (31 Mai 2006)

j'avais oublié celle-ci...




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Esope : la statue du commandeur



ou tout simplement un petit frère de dos


----------



## ikiki (31 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> [/CENTER]




Je me permets de la citer car j'aime beaucoup l'atmosphère fantastique qui s'en dégage, rappelant un peu l'univers de Stalker de Andreï Tarkovski.


----------



## peyret (31 Mai 2006)

Allez encore un morceau de tentacule d'alien.... 






lp


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

m'enfin elis la charte  :rose: :love: 

c'est ... ce sont de belles bouches  :rateau:

promis je vous montre des photos demain, je suis en plein dedans là  :love:

enfait je résiste pas, je vous en mets une  




​
cet après-midi au parc de la villette, tous mouillés mais avec un ciel comme ça on se plaint pas 

edit : là ça doit etre bon galatée  :rose:


----------



## Galatée (1 Juin 2006)

*Maiwen*, je la vois pas ta photo... Une de celle d'avant, je ne l'ai pas vue non plus... C'est juste moi ou ça le fait pour les autres ?  

 :love:  :love:

_Edit : aaaaaaaah, j'ai de la moustache !!! :rose:  :love:_

Edith 2 : oui, maintenant, je la vois, Maiwen, et en plus elle est  ç'aurait été dommage de la rater :love: :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (1 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> _Edit : aaaaaaaah, j'ai de la moustache !!! :rose:  :love:_



Faut dire aussi que sa bouche, c'est la photo de droite...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> *Maiwen*, je la vois pas ta photo... Une de celle d'avant, je ne l'ai pas vue non plus... C'est juste moi ou ça le fait pour les autres ?




Là, je ne la vois pas non plus. Alors, dans ce cas, je fais un controle-clic sur l'image, je chosis ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet et hop je vois la photo dans l'onglet  

(Me demande pas pourquoi, ça doit être une vanne à la noix : cache ou autre)

PS et puis maintenant, je la vois aussi dans ce fil)


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

enfait ma photo est sur deviantart et bon ça doit pas etre visible par tous enfait.

merci de me l'avoir fait remarqué galatée


----------



## sofiping (1 Juin 2006)

C'est pas la photo du siecle mais je la mets pour 2 raisons ... 

La première par ce que je sais pas si j'aurais eu l'idée un jour d'ouvrir une banale pomme de pin et de découvrir un tel rouge a l'interieur ... un peu comme ces cailloux qui renferment des cristaux de toutes les couleurs :love: 





 Et la deuxième pour dire à Mr Daniel  qu'une pomme de pin pas mûre ressemble aux saussissons de mamy chazel


----------



## mamyblue (1 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, les enfants, c'est pas bientôt fini, ce flood ?
> On ne vous a jamais expliqué qu'ici, on parle par images ? Ah la la, faut toujours tout répéter mille fois en plus, vous devriez être au lit à l'heure qu'il est !
> bon, allez, je vous :love: quand même, mais je vous jure, c'est usant, l'éducation
> 
> ...


 Et ben il y a que des moustaches ce soir elisnice   et c'est vrai que de nos jours c'est pas facile les enfants  surtout les grands    et puis tu as raison il se fait tard alors je vais filer au lit en vitesse :sleep: Bonne nuit tout le monde et merci pour toutes ces belles choses que vous avez posté. Toutes ces photos sont superbes   Bon je devais faire quoi moi!? Ah oui je dois aller au lit... Bye, bye  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

j'aime bien vos arbres. 





edit: mme, votre boite à mp est pleine !


----------



## krystof (1 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu le crois qu'il a neigé a moins de 1200 m au dessus de Cannes et Nice un 31 Mai?
> Nan tu le crois pas?
> 
> 
> ...




Bah si je le crois. Et ce matin, c'est encore bien blanc.

Me demande si je vais pas aller faire du ski à Gréolières, ce week-end


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah si je le crois. Et ce matin, c'est encore bien blanc.
> 
> Me demande si je vais pas aller faire du ski à Gréolières, ce week-end



Prévois quand meme un masque et un tuba. Vu le temps qu'il fait aujourd'hui ça va fondre:






Prise y'a 10 min.


----------



## N°6 (1 Juin 2006)

Pas encore de neige, mais qu'est-ce-qu'il caille ! :afraid:







​


----------



## esope (1 Juin 2006)

chez moi c'était hier soir ce temps là:



​
_cliquez pour la voir en grand..._

et sinon










quoi ma gueule, qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule?


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juin 2006)

c'est la vue du Faron ?  beaucoup de mistral nan ?


----------



## esope (1 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> c'est la vue du Faron ?  beaucoup de mistral nan ?



nan c'est la vue de la collègiale de six-fours, et effectivement il y a eu beaucoup de mistral ces trois derniers jours et hier soir il y a même failli avoir de l'orage...


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cet après-midi au parc de la villette, tous mouillés mais avec un ciel comme ça on se plaint pas
> 
> edit : là ça doit etre bon galatée  :rose:



Amusant. J'étais à la Vilette également hier après midi. 

Pour les nostalgiques de Lennon, d'ailleurs, je vous conseille l'expo sur les 25 ans de sa disparition.

Selon  la formule consacrée : "Histoire de ne pas felouder" :




Allez en paix.

@Imimi : Non.


----------



## imimi (1 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Amusant. J'étais à la Vilette également hier après midi.
> 
> TOF​


 
Et en "original" ça donne quoi ?
Nan parce que ton post traitement est joli, y'a rien à redire, mais vu le ciel sur la tof de maiwen, en couleurS ça doit être mieux, nan ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Amusant. J'étais à la Vilette également hier après midi.


y'a une explosion dans ton ciel 

avant d'arrivé à la villette j'ai longé le canal de l'ourcq et sous les pont j'ai fait du "pas près-près" 









je sais j'ai pas le tag entier sur la première mais en me reculant plus je serai tombé dans le canal et bon ça me branchait pas trop :mouais:

edit : imimi  > clair que le ciel d'hier était super photogénique, je l'ai pas du tout retouché


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais pas chez vous&#8230; 
Mais ici, il fait pas trop mauvais


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2006)

Et le jour d'avant, avant de tomber sur ce meeeeerveilleux Lavomatic, J'étais au père Lachaise :




Ca ne vous rappelle *rien* ?


----------



## bengilli (1 Juin 2006)

l'idée n'est pas mauvaise 

http://www.janvonholleben.com/dreams_of_flying/


----------



## Dory (1 Juin 2006)

> Et le jour d'avant, avant de tomber sur ce meeeeerveilleux Lavomatic, J'étais au père Lachaise :



Ses vêtements étaient dans le séchoir?


----------



## joubichou (1 Juin 2006)

en prenant la photo j'avais pas vu la ptite bête à coté du hanneton


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Juin 2006)

Encore une petite bêbête


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Juin 2006)

Dans un autre territoire la même :rose: :rose: 





:love: :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (1 Juin 2006)

très belle ta bébête


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2006)

Y'en a un peu partout en ce moment:


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Juin 2006)

Une petite série sur Sète, très ensoleillée


----------



## PommeQ (1 Juin 2006)

Petit souvenir de notre tour de bretagne nord l'été 2005 ...


----------



## Melounette (1 Juin 2006)

Ce que j'aime dans les photos de Maïwenn, c'est la lumière qui s'en dégage. Je ne sais pas comment elle fait, mais elle parait toujours un peu irréelle, sans pouvoir décrire exactement le moment de la journée, un moment suspendu...bref, j'aime. En plus, la villette, j'y ai bossé le mois dernier, même pas eu le temps d'y faire des photos. 
Et pour illustrer ce que je voulais dire sur la lumière, parce que je suis pas très douée des mots de dedans ma tête, je vous en mets une ch'tite photo de moué :






Ah oui, c'est encore chez Maxim's. La vie d'intermittent du spectacle c'est la belle vie. Je sais.


----------



## twk (1 Juin 2006)

Ca fait un bail que j'étais pas venu (exams oblige ) c'est bien ça baisse pas en qualité !


----------



## esope (1 Juin 2006)

ma récolte de cette après-midi...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juin 2006)

esope... comment dire... elles sont absolument manifiques ! Pas du tout la même ambiance que... 




Un peu comme un parfum de vie opposé au parfum... morbide de cette photo...
(Jour d'orage où on a l'étrange impression que le ciel va nous tomber sur la tête  )


----------



## peyret (1 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ma récolte de cette après-midi...



c'est 2 là méritent un coup de boule, mais on peut pas ! 
Bon on attendra la prochaine ! 

lp


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

par là le beau temps​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2006)




----------



## Galatée (1 Juin 2006)

*Picouto*, elle me rappelle celle-ci d'Amok...  :love:

*Esope*, *Maiwen*, *TibomonG4*, quels beaux ciels... :love: :love: :love: 

*Virpeen*, j'adore l'ambiance de ta photo, très gothique, on se croirait dans un film...  

Malheureusement :



			
				La machine à distribuer les petits pois a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez... gna gna gna... à d'autres avant d'en donner de nouveau à Esope et Virpeen pour leurs magnifiques clichés...



Grrr...  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


_Edit : bon alors, PPF, hein, *Lastrada*..._


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2006)

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.

:rateau: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

PPF(*):

My favourite dish: fish (**)





Edit: J'ai les joues qui piquent, là.
Edit2: J'men fous, je prends les liens, et je boulerai dès que possible. Pas m'laisser empapaouter par une machine à cdb en panne. 




(*): *P*our *P*as *F*looder.
(**): Maaaaais si : a'gad :  les zécailles, le yeux, les dents,.. non ? bon.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

:afraid:


----------



## peyret (1 Juin 2006)

et pour mamyblue   ! ce soir un arbre "qui n'a pas vu le printemps"






lp


----------



## SirDeck (1 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme un parfum de vie opposé au parfum... morbide de cette photo...
> (Jour d'orage où on a l'étrange impression que le ciel va nous tomber sur la tête  )



Cool !

Comme je ne te peux plus te bouler :sleep: Je te fais remonter en haut de la page et te donne un conseil pour prendre les éclairs, conseil que tu as peut-être déjà eu :mouais: 
Il faut faire des pauses longues et laisser faire la nature pendant que l'obturateur est ouvert. Du coup, l'idéal, c'est de travailler dans une certaine obscurité, parce que même en fermant complètement le diaphragme, tu peux difficilement atteindre la minute. Or pour avoir la chance d'avoir une zébrure dans le cadre, il faut au moins ça. Mais vue ta profondeur de champs, tu devais être déjà pas mal fermé. C'est là qu'on se dit que des sensibilités de 50 ISO ça pourrait être utile...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2006)

V'la la page de salopard...
Que de la photo d'******...
Là je vous assure, je suis vraiment sur le cul.
J'essaye d'en trouver une pour rajouter dans ce post (après edit) histoire de pas flooder, mais je risque de faire pâle figure.
Vraiment vous m'épatez les enfants, quelle qualité sur les dernières... 
Chapio. 

EDIT :
Bon, v'la l'edit promis, histoire de paraitre utile au fil... 
Ma bestiole à moi prise en condition "reporter de guerre" :


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> V'la la page de salopard...
> Que de la photo d'******...
> Là je vous assure, je suis vraiment sur le cul.
> J'essaye d'en trouver une pour rajouter dans ce post (après edit) histoire de pas flooder, mais je risque de faire pâle figure.
> ...



Au moins, j'ai pas besoin de me fatiguer à taper, c'est plus simple de recopier ce qu'a dit bobby.

Alors un petit bout de ciel au-dessus d'un petit coin du Roussillon.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Juin 2006)

Que rajouter de plus  ??   Rien !!  Bobby vient de l'exprimer d'une façon un peu "brut de pomme" mais néanmoins très explicite !!     

Bravo à tous, je me régale les yeux.


----------



## esope (2 Juin 2006)

je continue sur la ceuillette de cette après midi :














c'est chouette la plage :rateau:


----------



## peyret (2 Juin 2006)

Sans commentaire... bonne nuit à tous(tes)
Pour des rêves en couleurs !






lp


----------



## esope (2 Juin 2006)

et pour mon 300e post deux portraits toujours de cette après midi : 









et sur ce, bonne nuit à toutes et à tous...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2006)

maiwen vraiment bravo pour tes dernieres images. Le mur tagué est superbe et ta géode enfonce tout ce qu'on a vu sur me meme sujet les doigts dans le nez. 

Esope je suis assez étonné par tes bleus (surtout sur la page précédente). Certes il a fait beau aujourd'hui et le ciel etait bien bleu mais je ne l'ai jamais vu tirrer sur le magenta comme ça. t'as pas un peu forcé sur les curseurs?

Enfin virpeen j'aime beaucoup ton sujet mais encore une fois je trouve que tu as peut etre un peu forcé sur le post traitement.Ca fait BD ou film colorisé (ou les 2). Mais bon, la c'est plus une question de concept que de gout.

Edit: elisnice j'aime beaucoup la première. Un truc tres poétique s'en dégage, comme le dessin annimé de Folon pour Antenne 2 (par contre je trouve que tu te la raconte un peu mais bon...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2006)

Ben et moi? 
T'aimes pas les chats ou bien?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben et moi?
> T'aimes pas les chats ou bien?



Nan j'aime pas les chats, ça me fait éternuer.

Et puis d'abord, qui etes vous monsieur?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et puis d'abord, qui etes vous monsieur?



Un gros con, pourquoi?


----------



## joubichou (2 Juin 2006)

KIKI la terreur


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juin 2006)

En echo a l'Eglise de Virpeen et de la statue de Lastrada (et si ma memoire est bonne, Elisnice aussi !...)





PS : Esope, Maiwen


----------



## SirDeck (2 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Enfin virpeen j'aime beaucoup ton sujet mais encore une fois je trouve que tu as peut etre un peu forcé sur le post traitement.Ca fait BD ou film colorisé (ou les 2). Mais bon, la c'est plus une question de concept que de gout.



Ou de goût que de concept  
Il y a un traitement dit créatif. C'est vrai que c'est poussé, cela fait penser à du traitement croisé. Mais, il me semble que c'est justement ce que l'on appelle un traitement "Créatif". Lorsque tu vois ce que fait Sarah Moon en ce moment, on est entre la peinture et la photo (j'adore sa mouette qui ne rend pas grand-chose *sur le web*). Sarah Moon semble travailler beaucoup le post-traitement (analogique). À linverse on a des artistes comme Desiree Dolron qui brouille les cartes dès la prise de vue. Je suis tomber sur *cette image* qui faisait la taille d'un mur et je pensais être passé dans le Louvre (encore une fois, cela ne rend pas grand chose sur écran).

Enfin le traitement peut-être beaucoup plus léger pour rendre une image que l'on avait vue et qui ne sort pas comme on l'avait vue. C'est le cas de *mon panoramique du Luco*. Il manquait le vert tendre que je voulais faire contraster avec les troncs. Mes connaissances en Psycho me font penser que ce vert n'existait pas, que cela s'était fabriqué dans ma tête, dans l'ambiance du moment. Mais c'est justement ça que je voulais capturer. Alors, pour la première fois, je suis allé faire un tour dans l'onglet "Etalonner" de CameraRaw pour essayer de retrouver ce que j'avais cru voir.

je ne parle pas pour ne rien dire là hein ? Ce n'est pas du flood !


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ou de goût que de concept
> Il y a un traitement dit créatif. C'est vrai que c'est poussé, cela fait penser à du traitement croisé. Mais, il me semble que c'est justement ce que l'on appelle un traitement "Créatif". Lorsque tu vois ce que fait Sarah Moon en ce moment, on est entre la peinture et la photo (j'adore sa mouette qui ne rend pas grand-chose *sur le web*). Sarah Moon semble travailler beaucoup le post-traitement (analogique). À linverse on a des artistes comme Desiree Dolron qui brouille les cartes dès la prise de vue. Je suis tomber sur *cette image* qui faisait la taille d'un mur et je pensais être passé dans le Louvre (encore une fois, cela ne rend pas grand chose sur écran).
> 
> Enfin le traitement peut-être beaucoup plus léger pour rendre une image que l'on avait vue et qui ne sort pas comme on l'avait vue. C'est le cas de *mon panoramique du Luco*. Il manquait le vert tendre que je voulais faire contraster avec les troncs. Mes connaissances en Psycho me font penser que ce vert n'existait pas, que cela s'était fabriqué dans ma tête, dans l'ambiance du moment. Mais c'est justement ça que je voulais capturer. Alors, pour la première fois, je suis allé faire un tour dans l'onglet "Etalonner" de CameraRaw pour essayer de retrouver ce que j'avais cru voir.
> ...





Sir, tu as vu l'expo qui est au pont des Artsactuellement ? C'est très perturbant ! Je n'arrive pas trop à my faire !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Juin 2006)

Arbre à letchis !!!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2006)

hier j'avais rien à faire , alors je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas m'essayer au macro sur feuille blanche ... c'est pas trop mon "style" m'enfin j'aime essayé des trucs  









finalement ça rend pas trop macro :rose: mais bon mon appareil s'affole quand il fait le point alors ... 

enfin ça met de la couleur sur mon écran 

edit: ah vi ... j'ai copié sur virpeen :rose: 

edit 2 : et merci à tous pour les commentaires, coudboule, mp tout ça :love: ce fil est une mine d'or


----------



## SirDeck (2 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Sir, tu as vu l'expo qui est au pont des Artsactuellement ? C'est très perturbant ! Je n'arrive pas trop à my faire !



J'irais. Assurément. Ce sont les peintres qui se sont approprié la photo lors de sa création. C'est pourquoi les premiers tirages sont d'une telle qualité. C'est le regard qui compte avant tout. À lépoque, certains étaient contre, beaucoup l'utilisaient pour préparer un travail sur toile et des précurseurs pensaient que la photos était elle-même un support final.

Depuis, rien à changer. Entre Good qui dans les années 80 découpait sa pellicule et faisait les jonctions à la peinture pour obtenir une Grace Jones aux membres allongés, Mondino qui photo-monte dans tous les sens et Moon ou Dolron qui donne une texture de type Peinture à leurs photos... Et à côté de ça tu as des personnes comme Rinko Kawauchi qui photographie le quotidien sans chichi (une de mes plus fortes émotions ces deux dernières années... va comprendre).



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre perturbant, tu peux aller voir ça ...  :mouais: ... où on commence à confondre la(les) photo(s) et l'image...



J'aime aussi. Que tu utilises de la peinture, de la pellicule ou autre chose, qu'importe... Ce qui compte au final, c'est l'émotion.

Pour revenir dans le fil, une image sans aucun post-traitement (tirage du raw et renforcement, c'est tout), mais "pré-traitement" : base vitesse pour obtenir un filet du fond et un flou des ailes. Je n'ai qu'une aile. j'espère en avoir 2 un jour


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Juin 2006)

Sympas tes crayons Maiwen et ton pigeon pas mal non plus SirDeck   

Ce matin le ciel avait ces couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> finalement ça rend pas trop macro :rose: mais bon mon appareil s'affole quand il fait le point alors ...


 
Ouais dommage que l'appareil n'est pas réussit à faire un point parceque les couleurs sont vraiment bonnes. Le regard se perd ... Tu as quoi comme appareil ?


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> finalement ça rend pas trop macro :rose: mais bon mon appareil s'affole quand il fait le point alors ...



c'est sympa tes crayons. En ce qui concerne ton problème de point, faut dire qu'en macro on travaille à peu près toujours en manuel (peut-être ton appareil ne le permet pas ?) et on ne touche pas à la mise au point, on se déplace simplement avec l'appareil, c'est plus simple


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ouais dommage que l'appareil n'est pas réussit à faire un point parceque les couleurs sont vraiment bonnes. Le regard se perd ... Tu as quoi comme appareil ?





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa tes crayons. En ce qui concerne ton problème de point, faut dire qu'en macro on travaille à peu près toujours en manuel (peut-être ton appareil ne le permet pas ?) et on ne touche pas à la mise au point, on se déplace simplement avec l'appareil, c'est plus simple



mon appareil c'est un nikon coolpix p1 ... et donc pas de mode manuel ... y'a un mode macro, après c'est lui qui s'affole en mettant au point n'importe comment :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> &#8230; décidément, j'ai du goût pour les pieds :rose:


0,8 seconde a main lévée et ton arrière plan n'est presque pas bougé, une chose est sure t'es pas parkinsonnienne! 

Tu prend le métro/RER tous les jour a midi pétante?


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Juin 2006)

Un p'tit tour en Camargue y'avait longtemps   
mais un vent a decorner  

J'aime bien tes fantômes elis


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Juin 2006)

Promis Elis la prochaine fois j'essaierai d'en choper un ou deux  Mais aujourd'hui les troupeaux étaient trops éloignés  
Mais, voici les autres bêbêtes&#8230;    






Et un flamant&#8230;


----------



## wip (2 Juin 2006)

Il ya vraiment des images magnifiques !! Bravo à tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (2 Juin 2006)




----------



## Galatée (2 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous ! 

En attendant la réouverture du bar dimanche, quelqu'un a soif ?




Cette image me fait un effet bizarre : je sais très bien qu'elle est ratée, floue (comme d'hab' ), sombre... Mais je l'aime bien quand même.
Peut-être que je devrais la mettre dans "Les photos ratées", mais le problème c'est que personne ne l'ai jamais vue en dehors de moi et de Saltabadil...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi je l'aime bien ta photo Galatée, elle a des relents de rhum de contrebande, c'est sans doute ce qui lui donne sa saveur.  

Un petit croissant ?


----------



## Virpeen (2 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit: ah vi ... j'ai copié sur virpeen :rose:



Rhooooo.... :afraid:   :love:
(Peut-être un petit coup de toshop pour que le fond soit bien blanc ?  )

Et voici l'ânerie du jour...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Rhooooo.... :afraid:   :love:
> (Peut-être un petit coup de toshop pour que le fond soit bien blanc ?  )


j'ai essayé en modifiant les blancs mais ca ne marchait pas sur toute l'image et quand j'ai fait ça artificiellement en coupant des morceaux de blanc :rose: bah webO a un écran qui voit tout et apparement on voyait la différence (que je ne voyais pas sur mon écran) ... alors comme c'était trop compliqué j'ai laissé comme ça 

et sinon 




ps : ma maman a beaucoup aimé ton âne  mais par contre elle a cru qu'il s'appellait nano ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

j'ai beaucoup aimé l'âne aussi.

Maiwen, ta photo est très bonne pour un fond d'écran. Très techno.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juin 2006)

Cette aprem, la fille d'un ami après le pestacle de fin d'année... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Juin 2006)

maiwen... ... quand tu seras grande, tu travailleras en raw :love:

Vieille collection de filtres Foca, qui vont avec un vieil appareil de la même marque... que je photographierai un peu plus tard (après un bon vieux Zeiss Ikon prêté par mon beau-frère)...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2006)

maiwen et Virpeen  superbes!

Comcombre: joli portrait mais un truc me gène dans le cadrage. Je crois que j'aurai cadré légèrement plus bas pour avoir moins d'air au dessus (voir pas du tout) et surtout éviter d'avoir les yeux en dessous de la ligne médiane


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> maiwen... ... quand tu seras grande, tu travailleras en raw :love:



Pas besoin de travailler en raw pour être une grande ...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2006)

virpeen ... j'ai toujours un peu de mal à comprendre ce qu'est le raw alors bon  ... pi je crois que je grandirai plus trop maintenant :rateau:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> maiwen et Virpeen  superbes!





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> et surtout éviter d'avoir les yeux en dessous de la ligne médiane


yeux qu'elle a très très beaux  :love: 

et ça : 




j'aime les couleurs (non modifiées) ... évidemment c'est pas droit mais après tout ce sont de vieux escaliers ... un dessous d'escalier enfait, menant à un pont au dessus du canal


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2006)

Hé bien ma foi, il est très chouette cet escalier, maiwen.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

Et c'est une jpeg haute définition ...


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juin 2006)

Virpeen :love:


----------



## al02 (2 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>


Superbes mésanges bleues ! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Comcombre: joli portrait mais un truc me gène dans le cadrage. Je crois que j'aurai cadré légèrement plus bas pour avoir moins d'air au dessus (voir pas du tout) et surtout éviter d'avoir les yeux en dessous de la ligne médiane



Ok, jp, j'ai pris note et modifié, effectivement le cadrage ne me plaisais pas beaucoup   

maiwen et Virpeen, j'aime beaucoup également :love:


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juin 2006)

Voila notre bête ... on le voit pas trop mais c'est 7,6kg que vous avez devant les yeux :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2006)

PommeQ: Belle bete mais là aussi je ne suis pas convaincu par le cadrage (un peu trop sérré, un peu trop bas et un peu trop a droite).
On dirait qu'il a été énucléé de l'oeil gauche et c'est dommage quand on voit son oeil droit.

NightWalker: j'aime beaucoup la 3eme.

Désolé si je la ramène beaucoup en ce momment mais j'ai pas de photo a poster  :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juin 2006)

*J'adore la seconde* ... et je crache pas sur la 3éme


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Belle bete mais là aussi je ne suis pas convaicu par le cadrage (un peu trop sérré, un peu trop bas et un peu trop a droite).
> On dirait qu'il a été énucléé de l'oeil gauche et c'est dommage quand on voit son oeil droit



L'oeil gauche n'etait pas au soleil ... et la "grosse" a le gauche qui pleure en permanence suite au coriza attrapé toute petite à la SPA


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> *J'adore la seconde* ... et je crache pas sur la 3éme


Merci...

Pour la deuxième photo, au bizarre que cela puisse paraître, ce n'est pas du toshop. Vitesse assez basse, j'ai bougé, ils ont bougé... c'est assez étonnant...


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Juin 2006)

Sympa Night tes photos  
Moi je suis toujours dans le bleu   






Bonsoir à toutes et à tous


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2006)

joli jardin zen...  

PS : merci :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## ikiki (3 Juin 2006)

'soir... 

Vraiment chouettes ces dernières pages, encore :mouais: ...  

Fait un moment que j'ai pas posté de tofs, alors voilà, mes premiers N&B sous toshop, avec enfin un mélange de couches qui me convienne  

Bon le sujet a déjà été pas traité (dendrimere et Picouto il me semble), mais pour mes N&B j'ai eu envie de m'amuser avec les jeux de lumières et les nuages... 
Alors la BNF!











​

Edit me dit que j'ai pas vu le post précédent, le temps que je poste le mien :hein:...
Superbe NightWalker :love:


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2006)

Encore une bien belle journée ici.




Edit: C'est une façade, quoi.


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2006)

Pour faire suite à ikiki, un ciel avec des nuages.


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2006)

Bonne nuit.


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui encore de très belle photos, félicitations à toutes et à tous    et je vous souhaite une bonne nuit :sleep:
En attendant les prochaines photos   Bise de mamy :love::love::love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis un peu énervée, j'ai passé du temps à essayer d'héberger une galerie de quelques images avec Galerie ben, ça marche pas  (mais bon, il y a des gens qui m'aident)
> En même temps, je suis d'un il ce qui se passe sur le fil.
> Belle surprise, tes photos, Nightwalker ! , la dernière, elle me plaît bien, elle est très graphique, les couleurs sont belles et ça forme des jolis motifs, mais j'aime bien les autres aussi. C'est bien parfois quand le hasard s'en mêle, comme sur ta deuxième, et qu'on soit un peu dépassés par les événements dans certains cas, ça crée la surprise
> 
> ...



Jolie photo Elis, très reposant en même temps en cet endroit


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2006)

Pour commencer ce beau week-end avec le soleil voici deux charmantes petites filles, une souriante et l'autre tellement serrée par sa soeur quelle n'arrive pas à sourire la pôvre   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2006)

Dis-moi mamy tu as déjà pris une photo nette ?


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi mamy tu as déjà pris une photo nette ?


Et ben oui mais je corrige et je devrais peut-être pas  :hein:  Mais voilà mes yeux me jouent des sales tours en ce moment  ça ira peut-être mieux a partir du 11 juillet en tous cas j'espère  On en reparlera :hein: supermoquette    :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Juin 2006)

Picouto, Elisnice 

Nightwalker, très belle série


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi mamy tu as déjà pris une photo nette ?



Je te conseille le PROC 5200..

Car en général, avec PROC, c'est net.

 

Oui je sais, je sais...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as fait travailler tout l'après-midi
> pour améliorer le résultat     :love:



Alors là... 

Comme quoi, vous voyez : il suffit d'occuper les anciens ! Pendant ce temps là ils ne vont pas brûler des voitures ou embeter les d'jeunes dans la rue !


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juin 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'soir...
> 
> Vraiment chouettes ces dernières pages, encore :mouais: ...
> 
> ...


J'ai répondu ton MP et je vois que mon voeux est exaucé... Pareil que toi je n'ai plus de munition   j'aime beaucoup tes n/b



> comme ton pseudo l'indique, tu marches et tu postes la nuit de préférence ?
> c'est à Bordeaux ?
> jolie photo en tout cas, merci de nous la montrer
> 
> wish you a good night, Night


C'est bien à Bordeaux, les photos ont été prises hier en retrant du boulot   

En tout cas le macro de ta rose est superbe...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille le PROC 5200..
> 
> Car en général, avec PROC, c'est net.
> 
> ...



Ouais mais si elle achète un Mac ça risque de faire double emplois.  

Bon on a parlé de photo de façade penchée alors voilà:






ikiki j'adore la seconde de ta série sur la TGB!  

Et elisnice les pétales de cette rose sont vraiment bien rendus!


----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2006)

beau temps,il va y avoir plein de petites bêtes


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2006)

Citation: Amok
Alors là... 

Comme quoi, vous voyez : il suffit d'occuper les anciens ! Pendant ce temps là ils ne vont pas brûler des voitures ou embeter les d'jeunes dans la rue !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonjour Amok! Merci bcp !!!  :love:  

Tu savais que c'était mon passe temps favori d'aller brûler les voitures et embêter les jeunes dans la rue... Ah ! Voilà pourquoi tu m'as fait travailler


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2006)

Faudrait aussi que tu apprenne a faire des citations....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2006)

j'ai gardé la verdure, vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait aussi que tu apprenne a faire des citations....


 Pas de problème jpmiss je suis ouverte à tout...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'ai gardé la verdure, vous en pensez quoi?



J'en dit que c'est la première fois qu'on arrive à photographier une partouze de gendarmes...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en dit que c'est la première fois qu'on arrive à photographier une partouze de gendarmes...



   


Fais chier sonny, un slip tout propre!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en dit que c'est la première fois qu'on arrive à photographier une partouze de gendarmes...



D'ailleurs, c'est ce qui fait que j'aurais recadré pour mettre en valeur cette scène mémorable  Enfin bien vu ZRX


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2006)

a la demande générale.

Je l'avais pas osé, nioub, tout ça, les vaches à garder...


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Juin 2006)

Manuel ou électrique ?
Effort ou Laisser aller  ?
Vitesse ou Patience ?
ou Alternative...


----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2006)

je viens d'en prendre une très jolie


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2006)

Dendrimère : Ca serait pas les grands magasins par hasard ? joli en tous cas.

*P.P.F.*© :




Edit: C'est l'oeil du Thé (SirDeck ©)


----------



## Virpeen (3 Juin 2006)

Hier soir, la lumière était vraiment très belle... mais c'était à l'heure où je partais chercher iNano à la gare ! Alors depuis la voiture, en roulant (oui, je sais...), j'ai ouvert la vite passager... et voilà ! Comme quoi, la chance y fait beaucoup !


----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2006)

Alors aujourd'hui c'est le pied,les bébêtes pullullent


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Alors aujourd'hui c'est le pied,les bébêtes pullullent




Tes photos sont très jolies, mais si je puis me permettre, je pense que tu abuses un peu de l'effet netteté d'apperçu.
Le flou en arrière plan devient bruité. Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tes photos sont très jolies, mais si je puis me permettre, je pense que tu abuses un peu de l'effet netteté d'apperçu.
> Le flou en arrière plan devient bruité. Qu'en penses tu ?


C'est vrai j'abuse un peu,mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça augmente le bruit


----------



## peyret (3 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai j'abuse un peu,mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça augmente le bruit



Et moi donc !  






lp


----------



## Galatée (3 Juin 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Et moi donc !
> 
> _tof_​
> lp



Ouh, là, tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts, toi, ton image est trop grande !! 
Pas plus de 600 pixels (et là ça fait 750  ).

 :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai j'abuse un peu,mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça augmente le bruit


SI quand meme pas mal. C'est surtout sensible sur tes phot des mésanges. D'ailleurs je ne serais pas étonné que tu ai fait un fort recadrage aussi sur ces photos.

peyret: j'aime beaucoup tes  "choses".
Tu peux nous en dire un peu plus?


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> en Grèce&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Elle est très belle cette photo, admirable comme toi ! Oui je suis émue et très touchée par l'hommage que tu me rend! C'est vrai qu'il m'en faut bcp pour me vexer où me facher, mais attention ça peut arriver   
Elisnice tu es aussi  oui tu as toujours un petit mot gentil pour tout le monde et tu posts toujours de jolies images, continue ça met du baume au coeur...   :love:

Ah! avec peyret par contre ça marche pas hein! Il te diras rien à moins que tu devine...


----------



## peyret (3 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> SI quand meme pas mal. C'est surtout sensible sur tes phot des mésanges. D'ailleurs je ne serais pas étonné que tu ai fait un fort recadrage aussi sur ces photos.
> 
> peyret: j'aime beaucoup tes  "choses".
> Tu peux nous en dire un peu plus?



Bon, bon, ne nous fâchons pas !! Un  trinoculaire (2 oculaires + 1 troisième pour la photo, ou la vidéo) - çà fait de belles photos...
Dessous, il y a un éclairage (diascopie) qui permet d'éclairer par transparence l'objet posé sur une plaque de verre, et cet éclairage est orientable, possibilité  d'éclairage avec un fond noir, si, si ! en plus sous l'objet , il y a une plaque de verre polarisante, et sur l'objectif un filtre analyseur... (c'est le nom inscrit dans la notice !) qui permet de faire ressortir ou atténuer des parties de l'objet observé.
Pour les bestioles... un éclairage avec une "bête à cornes" - (fibre optique conduisant la lumière provenant d'une source extérieure réglage) - avantage lumière froide.

La photo (cliché de cet après-midi) représente une partie de la coupe d'une tige de "fenouil"(épaisseur environ 0,1 à 0,2mm coupée avec 2 lames de rasoir serrées entre elles par une pince).

Cela représente les cellules de la "plante" - grossi environ... 700x
Champ de l'appareil : 0,2 mm correspond à 24 mm (capteur de l'appareil) qui correspond à 750 points sur l'écran x 0,2 mm = 150 mm, soit 750x

ici la coupe entière : 
http://perso.orange.fr/voir/binoculaire/fenouil.jpg

Un autre monde à mystérieux à découvrir !

lp

ps : c'est une démarche plutôt artistique que technique !


----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2006)

Einstein a dit que si les insectes disparaissaient de la surface de la terre,l'humanité  disparaitrait également très rapidement,plus de légumes,plus de fruits plus de pèrniflard ....


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il m'en faut bcp pour me vexer où me facher, mais attention ça peut arriver




Et ?!  



			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème jpmiss je suis ouverte à tout...  :love:



   Quel charmeur ce JP : et hop là, il emballe l'affaire ! 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en dit que c'est la première fois qu'on arrive à photographier une partouze de gendarmes...



Maikilékon !  :love:



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Einstein a dit que si les insectes disparaissaient de la surface de la terre,l'humanité  disparaitrait également très rapidement,plus de légumes,plus de fruits ....





			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle:le bar sera rouvert dimanche soir


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2006)

il a fait beau aujourd'hui






j'espère qu'il fera aussi beau demain ... direction la ferté avec le 20D, le 300 mm f 4 L et l'extendeur (sans oublier 4 Go de cartes mémoires :love: )

(et surtout j'espère que le mess volera :love: )


----------



## macarel (3 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Einstein a dit que si les insectes disparaissaient de la surface de la terre,l'humanité  disparaitrait également très rapidement,plus de légumes,plus de fruits plus de pèrniflard ....


Heureusement quen étant entomologiste je suis bien copain avec eux


----------



## Virpeen (3 Juin 2006)

Oui ! Enfin le beau ! :love: Alors promenade en direction d'une carrière abandonnée, dans le village voisin... Et sur un camion, lui aussi abandonné, j'ai craqué pour ça : 




Et un détail :


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, et merci à Elis :rose:  
Que de belles photos en particulier d'insectes de Joubichou   et de beaux ciels :love: 


Deux petites dernières de Camargue jusqu'aux prochaines  

Le petit Rhône





et


----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2006)

très beau Gnoumy et Virpeen mais vous êtes imboulables


----------



## esope (3 Juin 2006)

virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Enfin le beau !  Alors promenade en direction d'une carrière abandonnée, dans le village voisin... Et sur un camion, lui aussi abandonné, j'ai craqué pour ça



Moi c'était hier, la visite de la carrière du Revest (encore en activité celle-là) et ça a donné ceci:














à l'intérieur de la concasseuse...


----------



## Virpeen (3 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était hier, la visite de la carrière du Revest (encore en activité celle-là) et ça a donné ceci


Très différent, en effet ! Côté ambiance, c'était plutôt ça...


----------



## esope (3 Juin 2006)

superbes virpeen malheureusement



			
				discoball en panne a dit:
			
		

> je veux plus donner de points à virpeen gna gna gnagnagna...


  :hein:


----------



## peyret (3 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Enfin le beau ! :love: Alors promenade en direction d'une carrière abandonnée, dans le village voisin... Et sur un camion, lui aussi abandonné, j'ai craqué pour ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   les photos .... encore !

lp


----------



## Virpeen (3 Juin 2006)

J'peux plus bouler non plus, mais le coeur y est... :love:


----------



## esope (4 Juin 2006)

côté ambiance j'ai ça aussi:














j'aime beaucoup la dernière, ce tas de sable me fait penser à une montagne   

(et avant toute question elle n'est pas retouchée, je l'ai prise en mode n&b avec filtre rouge et mesure sur le tas de sable blanc pour assombrir le ciel...)


----------



## mamyblue (4 Juin 2006)

La rue du Lac à l'ancienne avec les magasins, le clocher de l'église (le Temple) et au fond on voit une tour du château


----------



## Virpeen (4 Juin 2006)

esope, elles sont absolument magnifiques !!!  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juin 2006)

Bonjour les gens,


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2006)

Salut Syd!
Sympa ta série  
J'avoue que la derniere m'a fait pouffer


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous ! comme d'habitude que de beaux clichés !! tous superbes !! moi , hier j'ai fait quelques "trucs"  vous me direz ...


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juin 2006)

Le reste de la balade


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juin 2006)

oui c'est pas faux !! ce n'est pas les apparts à la découpe mais les photos....je ferai plus soigné la prochaine fois !


----------



## joubichou (4 Juin 2006)

Coucou tous


----------



## ultrabody (4 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens,





vraiment jolies comme photo...

bravo ... j'adore !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> vraiment jolies comme photo...
> 
> bravo ... j'adore !


Euh en principe on évite de citer les photos. Surtout quand y'en a plusieurs..

Utilise le bouton "éditer".


----------



## Dory (4 Juin 2006)

Très belles photos ...de tout le monde. 

Je vois que Mamy a fait des progrès ce qui n'est pas mon cas...j'essaierai lorsque j'aurai du temps..


----------



## mamyblue (4 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Très belles photos ...de tout le monde.
> 
> Je vois que Mamy a fait des progrès ce qui n'est pas mon cas...j'essaierai lorsque j'aurai du temps..


 Merci Dory! Mais j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre   
Et bravo à tout le monde! Ce fil est vraiment magnifique


----------



## peyret (4 Juin 2006)

et çà !







lp


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juin 2006)




----------



## peyret (4 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> quizz du jour : d'où qu'c'est ti ?



On aimerait bien savoir..... à tout hasard Pologne

lp


----------



## peyret (4 Juin 2006)

Et encore... 






lp


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juin 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> On aimerait bien savoir..... à tout hasard Pologne
> 
> lp



on dirait comme la maison d'amytiville ,avec des yeux un nez une bouche...
ah ben oui et la bete en dessous C le diable comme dans le film pour ceux quon vu...


----------



## peyret (4 Juin 2006)

On va dire qu'il fait beau.. et que je ferai mieux d'aller faire un tour
au lieu de monopoliser les pages ...






lp


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Juin 2006)

Picouto et Peyret, je donne ma langue au chat&#8230;??
C'est vrai qu'il fait beau et même chaud +27
bonjour à toutes et à tous

Un ciel d'Hirondelles


----------



## peyret (4 Juin 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Picouto et Peyret, je donne ma langue au chat??
> C'est vrai qu'il fait beau et même chaud +27
> bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> Un ciel d'Hirondelles



Bien de la chance... ici pas plus de 19° C....
Photos choisies de sucre roux à moitié fondu sous binoculaire...

lp


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Juin 2006)

Quoi d'autre au menu   :love:


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi d'autre au menu   :love:



Du steak de la mer ?


----------



## esope (4 Juin 2006)

carrière d'hier et bébête d'aujourd'hui...


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Juin 2006)

Esope très sympas tes photos et ton criquet on dirait une illustration


----------



## peyret (4 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> carrière d'hier et bébête d'aujourd'hui...



Etonnant la carrière !  Falaises crépies avec du gravier ?
Y a un truc ...... entre le premier plan et le fond 

lp


----------



## esope (4 Juin 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant la carrière !  Falaises crépies avec du gravier ?
> Y a un truc ...... entre le premier plan et le fond
> 
> lp




Non en fait il n'y a rien c'est un gros tas de sable qui tombe presque à pic (on dirait une maquette du mont blanc  )


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> ​



encore des fraises :love:


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2006)

Ola compadres.

Je vous conseille l'expo photo de Francis Gazeau sur le pont des arts pour les Parigotetedeveaux.  (Merci à la personne qui ma donné l'idée sur ce Forum).


Et un petit souvenir de la foire de Bièvres ce matin :


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2006)

Et un détail des jardins du palais Royal, fréquentable seulement en semaine, en aucun cas le week end...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2006)

Tres jolie perspective


----------



## Sloughi (4 Juin 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ola compadres.
> 
> Je vous conseille l'expo photo de Francis Gazeau sur le pont des arts (Merci à la personne qui ma donné l'idée sur ce Forum).



C'est *par là* que ça se passe.


----------



## Virpeen (5 Juin 2006)

Photo du jour... et bonsoir à tous ! 
Dodo... :sleep:


----------



## NightWalker (5 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Photo du jour... et bonsoir à tous !
> Dodo... :sleep:


Je vais faire pareil :sleep:















​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Photo du jour... et bonsoir à tous !
> Dodo... :sleep:



Tu utilises le filtre "flou d'objectif" pour le flou du bas de ta photo ?


----------



## supatofa (5 Juin 2006)

ya vraiment du très beau et du très très beau


----------



## Moumoune (5 Juin 2006)

(merci de fermer les yeux sur les pétales sur-ex de la deuxième...)


----------



## Virpeen (5 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilises le filtre "flou d'objectif" pour le flou du bas de ta photo ?


Mon "truc" est le suivant : dans Toshop, un filtre appelé "Melancholytron" et qui me permet en une seule fois, de retravailler sur le flou, le vignettage, la saturation, le sepia.... Mon secret est maintenant dévoilé... :rose: 

Allez, une petite d'hier :


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2006)

Allez feu sur les couleurs !











lp


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

Là j'y suis allé mollo sur la netteté,sinon on me dit que je fais du bruit


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Allez feu sur les couleurs !
> 
> 
> 
> lp


birefr de 2ème ordre, c'est quel minéral fibreux ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (5 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> birefr de 2ème ordre, c'est quel minéral fibreux ?



de l'amiante ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Pourquoi briser la poésie et ne pas dire serpentine ?


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juin 2006)

Une partie de la place Pestalozzi à l'ancienne avec bien sûr Pestalozzi (un éducateur) et l'Hôtel de Ville.
Plus tard il y aura des fleurs et c'est toujours très beau! 
A ce moment là je posterais l'Hôtel de Ville normalement...    :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi briser la poésie et ne pas dire serpentine ?




Et pourquoi ne pas le dire en image...


----------



## ikiki (5 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ne pas le dire en image...


 


M'rappelle une tof de Brassaï, intitulée "Cassis".


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Juin 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> M'rappelle une tof de Brassaï, intitulée "Cassis".



Serait-ce cette photo ?


----------



## Dory (5 Juin 2006)

Je me sers de mon chat pour lustrer mes bottes.. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

Jamais vulgaire, la filleule...  :love:


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

Très beau chat,moi je me sers de mon chien pour me lécher les pieds


----------



## Melounette (5 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Très beau chat,moi je me sers de mon chien pour me lécher les pieds


Krrrr krrr krrr. Je faisais pareil. 
Peyret, tes photos sont étonnantes. 
Bon allez, je m'essaie à une petite macro, mais je n'en suis pas convaincue. 
Le décolleté de ma môman :


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> (merci de fermer les yeux sur les pétales sur-ex de la deuxième...)



A choisir, je préfère celle avec les pétales brulés, l'autres est un chouille sous-ex.

Si je peux me permettre, en écrêtant un peu les hautes lumières et en éclaircissant un peu : 




On va dire que je chipote


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juin 2006)

p'tit cliché d'hier !      oh j'oubliais, bravo à tous pour vos photos . C'est toujours un régal !!


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> birefr de 2ème ordre, c'est quel minéral fibreux ?



Du B comm Bibibip hourra* ! (c'est-il meilleur que la moquette  ) ...carbonate de soude.
Je te le met sur un morceau de verre, et que je t'y ajoute du vinaigre "blanc" (est-il 
meilleur que le rouge ?). Et que je te le met sous l'objectif.... mais y a un filtre polarisant
et un analyseur qui fait "tout"...tout, sinon rien, ou presque.

lp  

*Fernand Raynaud (bon... heu ! oui !)

La suite sur :


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

allez tiens une bête


----------



## Dory (5 Juin 2006)

Très belles photos  tout le monde...un plaisir . 

Joubichou je.... suis allergique....


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Très belles photos  tout le monde...un plaisir .
> 
> Joubichou je.... suis allergique....


moi aussi,c'est délicat quand on travaille dehors


----------



## Simtim (5 Juin 2006)

Quelques photos que j'aime bcp (surtout pour leurs couleurs en général)

Toutes prises avec un numérique compact sony DSC L1 (en attendant un beau reflex dans qlq années lol) :


----------



## ange_63 (5 Juin 2006)

Notre beau Puy de Dôme  encore bien vert pour le moment! :love:





Très sympa Virpeen ton filtre "Melancholytron"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## Dory (5 Juin 2006)

Bien vert le Puy Ange ... :love: 



> tu ne devrais pas
> ton chat ne serait-il pas une chatte par hasard



Il me sert de carpette aussi...  
Non c'est un Chat.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## Dory (5 Juin 2006)

Très joli :love: elisnice...mais dis moi tu as fait évacuer tout le monde pour les prises?....


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2006)

j'adore tes dernières photos elisnice !!! :love: 

en parlant d'escaliers




je sais c'est mal cadré c'est pas droit, mal exposé et tout :rose: mais enfait j'aime bien


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2006)

Plus çà va... plus çà devient réaliste*, mais le pourquoi de moins en moins...






lp 

* Non, Non, je ne peins pas !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et les escaliers :love: ! (chacun ses goûts hein , y en a, c'est les petites bêtes qu'ils aiment immodérément&#8230; )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non c'est voulu ,le rendu n'est pas le meme.
enfin si maintenant ,sur le fil c'est la meme ,puisque celle ci a remplacé l'autre ,mais il y a du boulot sur les yeux en particulier et d'ot truc ...
ceux qui ont l'oeil ,c'est le cas de le dire ,ne s'y seront pas laissé prendre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais c'est mal cadré c'est pas droit, mal exposé et tout :rose: mais enfait j'aime bien



Oui... D'une forte puissance suggestive, jeune fille...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... D'une forte puissance suggestive, jeune fille...


je vois que tu m'en veux encore  :rateau: 

dans ce cas tout peut être suggestif


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> D'une forte puissance suggestive, jeune fille


C'est vrai, on dirait Georges


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu m'en veux encore  :rateau:
> 
> dans ce cas tout peut être suggestif



Merde mon froc!  
Ah, bravo, jeune fille!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> merci Dory et maiwen !
> 
> et Sydney :rose:, je retire ce que j'ai dit je suis retournée voir la précédente mais je t'avoue qu'à quelques pages de distance, je ne perçois pas nettement la différence
> 
> Sinon, je voulais poster de nouvelles images, mais je ne sais pas ce qui se passe avec Imageshack, il n'y a pas moyen de se connecter et je ne vois plus les dernières photos que j'ai postées, pas plus que celle d'ange_63 vous les voyez vous ?




normal ,l'autre est maintenant celle la ,elle a pris la place de l'autre...

voila l'autre


----------



## ange_63 (5 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas ce qui se passe avec Imageshack, il n'y a pas moyen de se connecter&#8230; et je ne vois plus les dernières photos que j'ai postées, pas plus que celle d'ange_63&#8230; vous les voyez vous ?



Non, je ne vois plus rien! 
un p'tit crash du serveur? 

ça remarche!!!


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne vois plus rien!
> un p'tit crash du serveur?


Chez moi ça marche


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

Le plus beau jour de sa vie,quand on est allés chercher KIKI


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2006)

Elisnice, j'aime beaucoup cette serie (à part le première de ton second post dont le cadrage ne parvient pas à me convaincre).

Si non pour faire le vide tu peux aussi tenter une alerte à la bombe...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... D'une forte puissance suggestive, jeune fille...



J'étais justement en train de me dire...

Quelle coquine cette maiwen...


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2006)

tchüss!


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, et félicitations pour toutes ces couleurs  
Elis tes coquelicots sont superbes 

Moi je suis encore dans le bleu


----------



## Moumoune (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (5 Juin 2006)

Ce jour là ça soufflait


----------



## rockindé (5 Juin 2006)

ça pousse doucement...baigné par le soleil.


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2006)

décidément c'est poilu ce soir !






lp


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2006)

bonsoir à tous, j'avais oublié le haut !






lp


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> ça pousse doucement...baigné par le soleil.


Ce sont celles de Schrek?


----------



## Galatée (5 Juin 2006)

Que de belles photos... :love:

Je passe poster ma petite contribution, une photo toute simple qui n'est pas forcément parmi mes plus belles mais que j'aime bien quand même :rose:, avant d'aller me coucher :sleep:  pour entamer en forme ma mission d'intérim (classer des dossiers pendant 15 jours dans un service de ressources humaines, youpi :rateau:  )...


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Que de belles photos... :love:
> 
> Je passe poster ma petite contribution, une photo toute simple qui n'est pas forcément parmi mes plus belles mais que j'aime bien quand même :rose:, avant d'aller me coucher :sleep:  pour entamer en forme ma mission d'intérim (classer des dossiers pendant 15 jours dans un service de ressources humaines, youpi :rateau:  )...



youpi !!!?? : - Ah ! c'est donc chez macgé... Y en a qui ont de la chance !

lp


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Ris-Orangis, à un jet de pierre des cités :



J'aime bien les coquelicots Elisnice. Mais il me semble que ton appareil (tout auto. je suppose) ait été perturbé par tout ce magnifique vert que nous offre le printemps. Il semble qu'il ait essayé de le contrer. Du coup je ne retrouve ni le rouge des coquelicots, ni le vert du printemps. je me suis permis de corriger franco. Ce que tu as vu ne ressemblait-il pas plutôt à cela ? : 




@ Picotou : Il me semble que cela manque de profondeur de champs non ? t'es-tu intéressé au mode A-DEP de ton 350D ?


----------



## ikiki (5 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tof que je trouve très chouette alors :love:




Superbe 

...connerie de​ machine à bouler... :mouais:​


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les coquelicots Elisnice. Mais il me semble que ton appareil (tout auto. je suppose) ait été perturbé par tout ce magnifique vert que nous offre le printemps. Il semble qu'il ait essayé de le contrer. Du coup je ne retrouve ni le rouge des coquelicots, ni le vert du printemps. je me suis permis de corriger franco. Ce que tu as vu ne ressemblait-il pas plutôt à cela ? :
> 
> 
> @ Picotou : Il me semble que cela manque de profondeur de champs non ? t'es-tu intéressé au mode A-DEP de ton 350D ?


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2006)

une dernière avant de dormir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juin 2006)

premiers essais macro avec un objectif digne de ce nom, mais j'ai encore beaucoup de travail pour maîtriser l'outil et je ne parle pas du "post traitement" ...




bravo à toutes et tous pour vos magnifiques photos


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> merci, SirDeck, de l'intérêt que tu portes à ma photo   mon appareil est un Canon PowerShot S80, et pour prendre cette vue, il était réglé sur : scène, paysage En soi, ta correction est assez séduisante, mais je ne crois pas qu'elle corresponde à ce que j'ai vu : tu as remarqué que le ciel était nuageux et en fait, il y avait cette sorte de lumière un peu orageuse qui atténue toutes les couleurs. Par ailleurs, nous avons déjà bien avancé dans la saison et les verts n'ont plus rien à voir avec ceux du mois d'avril par exemple. Les coquelicots photographiés sont sur le point de faner : à ce moment-là, leurs pétales deviennent plus orangés et justement, je crois que j'aimais bien ces teintes légèrement assourdies sur l'image




J'y suis allé Franco. J'ai fait revenir le printemps un peu fort. Pour ce qui est des nuages, il n'y a rien de mieux pour la photo de paysage  La lumière directe du soleil ne donne jamais rien de très intéressant si ce n'est lorsqu'un rayon étroit perce ou qu'il arrive bien rasant. 
Pour ce qui est du vert, il n'est pas rare qu'il soit atténué par l'appareil. Mais comme tu avais du ciel, il est possible que ton apn s'en soit tiré.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2006)

J'explore la chambre noire de Virpeen. C'est rigolo !




Pour les plus initiés. Il y a un problème sur cette photo (outre le fait que c'est mou en bas ; ça c'est le virpeen style  ). On dirait bien que ça penche. Vérifier les verticales et horizontales, vous serez surpris. Mais alors quoi ?

:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juin 2006)

Pour la macro, on comprend vite l'intérêt d'avoir un pied ! :rateau:, j'en cherche un donc !!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pour la macro, on comprend vite l'intérêt d'avoir un pied ! :rateau:, j'en cherche un donc !!...



Tiens, mon Vinc'... Il n'est plus très neuf, mais c'est de bon coeur...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> ...
> J'ai vérifié les verticales et les horizontales&#8230; pourquoi cela semble-t-il donc pencher ?


`
La "ligne blanche" (caniveau  ?) qui s'échappe de la façade vers l'objectif et qui n'est ni droite ni centrée ???
J'aime bien l'effet sinon (Virpeen en parle dans un post ???)



			
				Papatte(cassé)Ochman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, mon Vinc'... Il n'est plus très neuf, mais c'est de bon coeur...



Bon apparemment, t'as pris un pied monumental !!! :rateau:   

Mon dieu, toutes ces agrafes !!! j'ai toujours su que t'étais un keupon refoulé !  :love:


Edith : merci elisnice


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> le Virpeen style appliqué à Notre-Dame, c'est particulièrement frappant. C'est fou ce que ça dramatise. Est-ce le "filtre mélancolique" etc. dont elle parlait hier ?
> J'ai vérifié les verticales et les horizontales pourquoi cela semble-t-il donc pencher ?



Notre Dame de Pise...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

Merci pour toutes vos photos; 1° essais avec un zoom 200. Conseils bienvenues.




je sais pas très nettes.


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

elle est pas mignonne avec sa petite boulette de pollen


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)

Un peu flou, sinon ce n'est pas mal  Mignone la frimousse dans les bambous   Ça penche "un peu" sur la première, et sur la seconde tu as visé l'oreille ou j'aurais choisi l'oeil


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu flou, sinon ce n'est pas mal  Mignone la frimousse dans les bambous   Ça penche "un peu" sur la première, et sur la seconde tu as visé l'oreille ou j'aurais choisi l'oeil



je sais pour le flou :rose: :rose: 

Dur l'apprentissage:rose: 

Pour le penché, j'ai pas voulu la redresser parcequ'il était vraiment comme ça :love: 

Pour pas flooder:






PS: jardin des plantes, la famille Orang outang s'est agrandie pour la troisième fois, ils ont eu un charmant bambin.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> elle est pas mignonne avec sa petite boulette de pollen



P'ting, c'est pas un oeil que t'as, c'est un radar.


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

je savais pas que Sydney faisait de la pub pour la CIA http://www.cia.gov/employment/garner/garner_hi.html


----------



## macarel (6 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> elle est pas mignonne avec sa petite boulette de pollen
> 
> 
> La boulette s'appelle "pelote"


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> joubichou a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Merci merci, j'ai appris un truc !! (c'est trop mignon "pelote")


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2006)




----------



## Moumoune (6 Juin 2006)




----------



## Moumoune (6 Juin 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

Un ciel de la Suisse


----------



## gnoumy34 (6 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous, toujours de belles images  

Une petite série de Mouettes


----------



## Dory (6 Juin 2006)

> Un ciel de la Suisse



Mamy en plein progrès ....

Bravo....


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juin 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (6 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>



Merci pour vos commentaires et CDBverts :love:  
J'voulais juste préciser quelle a été la performance de cette photo:
En fait je l'ai prise depuis la voiture (qui roulait à 95km/h) avec le zoom numérique à fond (cest-à-dire x9)  Je me demande encore comment j'ai fait pour la réussir!


----------



## macarel (6 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci, j'ai appris un truc !! (c'est trop mignon "pelote")


Si tu aimes les photos d'insectes, connais tu lassociation OPIE?, ça peut peut-être t'interessser


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

Celle là elle est pas de moi mais je la trouve trop bien


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> le Virpeen style appliqué à Notre-Dame, c'est particulièrement frappant. C'est fou ce que ça dramatise. Est-ce le "filtre mélancolique" etc. dont elle parlait hier ?
> J'ai vérifié les verticales et les horizontales pourquoi cela semble-t-il donc pencher ?





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Notre Dame de Pise...




Oui, c'est bien le filtre de Virpeen. La photo d'origine est déjà plutôt "dramatique". Je vois que d'autre s'y mettent. Tout le monde va faire du Virpeen style... C'est la consécration  

Notre Dame de Pise... Ma question était vraiment une question. Je soupçonne un décalage de quelques centimètres par rapport au milieu de l'édifice. On le remarque car la flèche, beaucoup plus loin, n'est pas totalement dans l'axe de la rosace. Je pense que c'est ça. Mais alors du coup, je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de corriger. Et ce n'est pas en ayant un niveau bulle lors de la prise de vue que cela aurait changé quelque chose.


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j
> PS: jardin des plantes, la famille Orang outang s'est agrandie pour la troisième fois, ils ont eu un charmant bambin.




T'as pas une photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas une photo ?



si, j'en ai même 3 mais la vitre a vraiment beaucoup fait perdre (déjà qu'avec moi...:rose

J'en posterai une ici et les 2 ,autres dans les photos rtés parcequ'elles sont quand même sympa.:love:


----------



## alfred (6 Juin 2006)

un samedi après-midi à bruxelles.


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Juin 2006)




----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2006)

j'ose pas trop mais j'ai reçu mon nouveau bloc-note numérique alors une des premières images réalisées avec lui pour vous :


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> un samedi après-midi à bruxelles.
> _
> pour l'image voir plus haut _



J'aime bien ce jeu de regards dommage qu'il ait lieu dans ce sens. Domage aussi le pied coupé et l'image cadrée un peu haut à mon goût mais tout était dans l'instant saisi à propos.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> un samedi après-midi à bruxelles.



Faux à Bruxelles il pleuvrait...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juin 2006)

belle voiture


----------



## PommeQ (6 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> belle voiture



Même pas un moustique ?

Je vais vous prendre une photo de la mienne, vous verrai le génocide ... ca devrait être interdit des voitures aussi propre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Même pas un moustique ?
> 
> Je vais vous prendre une photo de la mienne, vous verrai le génocide ... ca devrait être interdit des voitures aussi propre



elle était exposée C pr çà .


----------



## PommeQ (6 Juin 2006)

Petite visite à Rouen ... avec mon Ixus 30


----------



## PommeQ (6 Juin 2006)

Toujours à Rouen ... à midi ... Brasserie Paul pour les connaisseurs  






Ok c'est pas facilement reconnaissable


----------



## alfred (6 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faux à Bruxelles il pleuvrait...



ce n'est pas faux. il faut avouer qu'on en prend souvent plein la g...

le même après-midi:


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

bon, je suis pas fan des photos de bestioles (en tout cas des miennes  ), mais j'aime bien celle là.

un grand moment de reflexion

un regard plongeant vers l'inconnu  

robert le truc à plusieurs pattes rêve d'un monde tout vert, loin de la coupe du monde


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien le filtre de Virpeen. La photo d'origine est déjà plutôt "dramatique". Je vois que d'autre s'y mettent. Tout le monde va faire du Virpeen style... C'est la consécration
> .


Wahou ! :love: On ne va pas aller jusque là... :rose: 



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> J'explore la chambre noire de Virpeen. C'est rigolo !
> ...
> (outre le fait que c'est mou en bas ; ça c'est le virpeen style  ).



... et je m'insurge : je ne suis pas "molle du bas" !!!!!    :love:


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

quant à jean claude, tout va bien, même si il a un peu abusé sur la coke au maïs :style:






voilà, c'était mon 1/4 d'heure ami des bêtes, maintenant vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale 

promis j'arrête!


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

zou, une dernière* garantie 100% sans effet synchrotron (c'est de toutes façons dans les ciels picards ->Remi  )







*vidage de fond de tiroir avant liquidation pour cause de départ en ouacances


----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2006)

Pour aller avec la Picardie  un petit rien en Provence, du côté des Alpilles.


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

ah ouais...ça va âchement bien avec :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)




----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais...ça va âchement bien avec :style:



Je m'excuse, je n'ai pas de photos de Picardie  ; je n'y ai passé que quelques heures (même si c'est un souvenir assez fort). Bon alors, toujours à la campagne mais dans le Gers.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ​


 Pas pû bouler, alors je te félicite ici pour cette magnifique photo 

Et bravo à tout le monde pour toutes ces belles images que vous avez encore 
posté aujourd'hui    :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ​






Très jolie photo, Tibo !


----------



## NightWalker (7 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> tout simple aussi, aucune retouche, juste comme je les ai vus le nez en l'air dans ce très beau soir,


elles sont vraiment superbes tes photos...

félicitations aussi aux autres... c'est un régal pour les yeux...


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

Une façade rennaise décorée de mosaïques d'Odorico.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

j'ai fait une bêtise où il n'y a plus de photos? J'en vois quasiment plus!!!


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait une bêtise où il n'y a plus de photos? J'en vois quasiment plus!!!



Toujours les photos ... pas de desertion cette nuit


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Toujours les photos ... pas de desertion cette nuit



désolé, c'était Firefox qui m'a fait une farce !

voila bébé:

Je sais, elle est assez raté. Vitre sale + pénombre = difficulté maxi pour moi. Mais l'expression ? Je l'ai eu?











une dernière:




les zones verticales blanchatres sont les grilles!


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

> ZRX ......

....mon dieu !!!! la ressemblance est frappante !!!   

 

:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...robert le truc à plusieurs pattes rêve d'un monde tout vert, loin de la coupe du monde ...



t'es gentil yvos, j'ai bien plusieurs pattes mais je ne m'appelle pas "robert"...  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> > ZRX ......
> 
> ....mon dieu !!!! la ressemblance est frappante !!!
> 
> ...



:mouais:  C'est fini, oui !  Dis-donc impressionnante la langue, on dirait presque celle de Foguenne  


PS: merci


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2006)

Il est de retour...


----------



## mamyblue (7 Juin 2006)

Le temple de Pestalozzy


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Le temple de Pestalozzy



Bah alors Mamy ? On ne redresse plus les photos ? On laisse l'horizon se barrer ? Hmmmm ?


----------



## tatouille (7 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux lui présenter quelqu'un, je peux te trouver des clients : charolais (en Aubrac : le croisement Charolais-Aubrac donne de bons résultats à table ) ou Aubrac au choix
> 
> ..
> (Tu peux noter que le deuxième tient à faire de la promo pour son pays )



Marre de l'aubrac,

en tous les cas jolie membre


----------



## mamyblue (7 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors Mamy ? On ne redresse plus les photos ? On laisse l'horizon se barrer ? Hmmmm ?


 Si Amok ! Je l'ai redressée, pas pû plus  Hummmmm  
Désolée la prochaine fois j'essayerais de pas laisser l'horizon se barrer...  Merci AmoK! :love:


----------



## macarel (7 Juin 2006)

http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/1719/pourlabonnecausenoiretblanc9tw.jpg

Bon, je ne sais pas comment le rendre "cliquable", mais je nai pas pu m'empecher de vous montrer cette photo prise avec un téléphone par une copine à Toulouse. 
 :rose: :love: 
Ce n'est pas forcément "ma plus belle photo" esthétiquement parlant, humainement par contre 
Edit: ah, ça devient cliquable tout seul


----------



## alfred (7 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Amok, c'est difficile de tout intégrer en même temps Il y a quand même de nets progrès non ?
> 
> Allez, pour ne pas flooder, une image d'hier soir à Paris :
> 
> ...



magnifique photo.


----------



## mamyblue (7 Juin 2006)

Amok tu es dur 
Comme ça c'est ty mieux...


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour ne pas flooder, une image d'hier soir à Paris :




...je dis ...Bravo !!! 
 

si si !!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Juin 2006)

j'ai ajouté des images dans ma galerie perso!
impossible de poster ici !
P.


----------



## mamyblue (7 Juin 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> planté!
> je peux pas poster mes images donc j'arrète de truffer le forum de posts inutiles...


 Te fais pas de souci ça va venir ,va sur le fil insérer/héberger une image
pour faire tes essais. Aller courage   mamy y arrive donc tu arriveras aussi


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Marre de l'aubrac



Normalement, ce type d'insanité devrait être interdit par la charte, je me demande ce que fait benjamin !  

Comme je suis débordant de mansuétude, je t'absous pour cette fois et je te colle une Salers à la place  (quelque part sur le volcan du Cantal, du côté du col du pertus si je ne m'abuse, j'ai bien dit dans le Cantal, pas entre la France et l'Espagne, je rappelle que pertus, perthus, pertuis, ça veut juste dire un passage )


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

De la campagne à la ville, une photo d'une zone artisanale près des voies de chemin de fer qui n'existe sans doute plus maintenant(la photo date de 2000), remplacée par des immeubles, entre autres :


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juin 2006)

Superbe macmarco !  Je suis vraiment sensible à ce genre de couleurs... :love:


----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, ce type d'insanité devrait être interdit par la charte, je me demande ce que fait benjamin !
> 
> Comme je suis débordant de mansuétude, je t'absous pour cette fois et je te colle une Salers à la place  (quelque part sur le volcan du Cantal, du côté du col du pertus si je ne m'abuse, j'ai bien dit dans le Cantal, pas entre la France et l'Espagne, je rappelle que pertus, perthus, pertuis, ça veut juste dire un passage )
> ...



Luc, elle abuse pas un peu de l'autobronzant ta Salers ?


----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2006)

Pas très bonne qualité parce que prise en voiture avec un téléphone,on dirait que les deux
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cerfs flottent au dessus de la route


----------



## wip (7 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizzare comme le tronc ne semble pas en relief dans le bas


J'ai exactement la même sensation. Comme si le tronc était éclairé de partout. Il y avait de l'alu tout autour ??


----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement la même sensation. Comme si le tronc était éclairé de partout. Il y avait de l'alu tout autour ??


Non mais il était en plein soleil


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2006)

_Bon, entre le lampadaire, la façade, les pavés et la barrière ben j'ai finalement du mal à trouver un truc bien vertical c'est un peu le bordel dans les lignes de fuite.
_

>picouto la surexposition du tronc (pour jepense éclaircir le feuillage) doit y être pour quelquechose non ?​


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>



Danseuse classique ?


----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2006)

le même arbre sous un autre angle


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Superbe macmarco !  Je suis vraiment sensible à ce genre de couleurs... :love:




Merci Virpeen.  
En faisant un 180°, les voies de chemin de fer dont je parlais :


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Luc, elle abuse pas un peu de l'autobronzant ta Salers ?



Tu n'as jamais du voir une salers de près en fin d'après-midi, là-haut, je peux te dire que parfois ça brille.  Promis : faut vraiment forcer pour confondre une Salers et une charolaise  même si elle s'est roulée dans les framboises.


----------



## jojofk (7 Juin 2006)

s@lut! de retour d'exams  .. que de belles choses ici!, et, pour rester dans le présent, celles de macmarco !  
je ne flood pas simplement, et ce sont aussi des rails, mais rien à voir..   :


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Amok, c'est difficile de tout intégrer en même temps&#8230; Il y a quand même de nets progrès non ?





			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Amok tu es dur
> Comme ça c'est ty mieux...



Tu vois Elis : elle adore ca ! 
Elle aime les hommes, les vrais, _elle_ ! :love:


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2006)

Un petit salut de Glasgow, ou je regarde passer les mouettes (pour faire écho à celle de TibomonG4) :




... et les cagoles :


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2006)

Je fais aussi un peu de cheval :


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2006)

Et j'erre dans les gares :


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2006)

Toi, les gares, pour ma part cet après midi je suis allé trainer du côté du Canal de provence pour reprendre une série que j'avais un peu mise en stand-by depuis quelques temps.

Grosse chaleur, perdu dans les colines, avec juste le bruit des oiseaux... Et des centaines de papillons oranges qui se posaient sur les buissons. 









​


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Juin 2006)

NY me manque...


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à tous   

Un goéland avait rendez-vous avec la lune&#8230;  







PS : Dendrimere, moi aussi j'ai hâte d'y retourner, j'espère cet hiver, le seul moment ou je peux prendre quelques vacances.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (7 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, entre le lampadaire, la façade, les pavés et la barrière ben j'ai finalement du mal à trouver un truc bien vertical c'est un peu le bordel dans les lignes de fuite.
> _​




Lorsque le milieu de l'image ne pointe pas sur l'horizon, il y a forcément une déformation. La seule chose verticale ne peut alors se trouver qu'au niveau de la droite qui coupe l'image verticalement en son milieu. Mais en général, il est préférable de faire ce que tu as fait : utiliser le sujet en premier plan comme base.

Sinon il y a le basculement de focale qui compense la non verticalité du capteur ou du film et qui permet d'avoir "le regard du peintre"


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juin 2006)

macmarco... que dire ?... tes photos me plaisent beaucoup (encore !) :love:

Toujours dans le «Virpeen style»... Est-il imitable ?  :rateau: 





Edit : en "vrai", on voit davantage la couleur rouille... enfin, c'est moins terne quoi...


----------



## peyret (7 Juin 2006)

"chabichou" et virpeen belles images....  allez, surprenez-nous  encore plus !

bee car beau, nate deux sous de ....






lp:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

Florence ou Rennes ?
Depuis le Jardin du Thabor, à gauche le lycée St Vincent et son architecture florentine :


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2006)

Rennes ou Florence?


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Florence ou Rennes ?
> Depuis le Jardin du Thabor, à gauche le lycée St Vincent et son architecture florentine :
> 
> jpmiss     Rennes ou Florence?


Alors là je sais pas ou c'est, mais macmarco et jpmiss bravo c'est vraiment magnifique et félicitations à tout le monde pour toutes les belles photos postées !  Comme toujours c'est variés et il y a de très belles couleurs   :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je sais pas ou c'est, mais macmarco et jpmiss bravo c'est vraiment magnifique et félicitations à tout le monde pour toutes les belles photos postées !  Comme toujours c'est variés et il y a de très belles couleurs   :love:





Moi, c'est à Rennes, jpmiss, c'est à Florence.   

Merci Mamy ! :love:


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2006)

merci à vous pour ces éclats du jour&#8230; voici donc un peu de poussière de nuit


----------



## peyret (8 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je sais pas ou c'est, mais macmarco et jpmiss bravo c'est vraiment magnifique et félicitations à tout le monde pour toutes les belles photos postées !  Comme toujours c'est variés et il y a de très belles couleurs   :love:



Un bouquet pour les "Posteurs de Vos Plus Belles Photos (3)" et pour mamyblue !






lp:sleep:


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et Nephou, j'aime bien ta photo, mais il n'y a que le lampadaire (très joli d'ailleurs) qui me gêne un peu, parce qu'il coupe le bâtiment en deux


merci

En revoyant la photo je pense que la tête du lampadaire se confond trop avec le sommet du batiment ; j'aurai dû le faire trancher dans le ciel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Nephou, pour reparler de ta photo, je trouve qu'il y a une super belle lumière et beaucoup d'éléments intéressants, du coup, ça ne doit pas être facile d'arriver à valoriser tout ça et à équilibrer l'image
> 
> Bon, je viens vous dire bonne nuit en repartant très arbitrairement sur des portraits Si vous trouvez que quelque chose cloche, soyez gentils, dites quoi, que j'essaie de faire mieux une prochaine fois (quand je suis rentrée dimanche, j'étais très contente d'avoir vu des enfants et de les avoir pris en photo, j'avais adoré les deux petites brunes dont j'ai posté des portraits hier, et puis devant l'absence totale de réaction ici, j'avoue que j'ai été déçue mais que surtout, j'ai eu peur d'avoir "gâché" mes deux adorables modèles )




mode JP Coffe:

Ma chère Elise, quand la matière première est bonne, le résultat ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais, si en plus on y met un peu de savoir faire; alors c'est Byzance.


Mode Coffe off !


On peut pas faire de commentaires ma bonne Elise, la charte tout ça ...  :love:


----------



## Melounette (8 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens vous dire bonne nuit en repartant très arbitrairement sur des portraits Si vous trouvez que quelque chose cloche, soyez gentils, dites quoi, que j'essaie de faire mieux une prochaine fois (quand je suis rentrée dimanche, j'étais très contente d'avoir vu des enfants et de les avoir pris en photo, j'avais adoré les deux petites brunes dont j'ai posté des portraits hier, et puis devant l'absence totale de réaction ici, j'avoue que j'ai été déçue mais que surtout, j'ai eu peur d'avoir "gâché" mes deux adorables modèles )


Ah mais ça n'est pas parce qu'on ne commente pas qu'on apprécie pas. Pour ma part, je suis toujours aussi fan de tes photos et de celles des autres. Je regarde et j'apprends. Quand je vois que JPmiss ou Virpeen ou Macmarco ou Foguenne ou Maïwenn ou la panthère noire ou toi et tant bien d'autres ont posté une photo, je saute sur ce fil la bave aux lèvres. Et j'aime apprécier l'instant dans le silence.
Bon et pis je n'ai plus de boules vertes, et les mp, ainsi que commenter ici ça me sâoule.Mais je te le dis, ces portraits sont très beaux et très lumineux. J'aimerais savoir le faire aussi bien, capter ces instants chez les gens. 
Et des p'tites fleurs pour toi en sus :


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Juin 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous  

J'ai retrouvé un levé de Soleil assez sympa (enfin à mon sens)   
sur l'étang de Mauguio entre Palavas et Carnon (en roulant :rose: :rose: )


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ça n'est pas parce qu'on ne commente pas qu'on apprécie pas.




Je signe aussin, elisnice  Je suis loin de commenter toutes les photos qui me plaisent. D'abord, c'est pas dans ma nature de faire trop de compliments (je me le suis fait dire en tous cas ), ensuite je veux pas trop flooder quand même, enfin comme je jette souvent un oeil sur les photos au boulot, je ne passe quand même pas tout mon temps de travail à poster sur macgé 

Elles sont bien tes photos


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ça n'est pas parce qu'on ne commente pas qu'on apprécie pas. Pour ma part, je suis toujours aussi fan de tes photos et de celles des autres. Je regarde et j'apprends. Quand je vois que JPmiss ou Virpeen ou Macmarco ou Foguenne ou Maïwenn ou la panthère noire ou toi et tant bien d'autres ont posté une photo, je saute sur ce fil la bave aux lèvres. Et j'aime apprécier l'instant dans le silence.
> Bon et pis je n'ai plus de boules vertes, et les mp, ainsi que commenter ici ça me sâoule.Mais je te le dis, ces portraits sont très beaux et très lumineux. J'aimerais savoir le faire aussi bien, capter ces instants chez les gens.
> Et des p'tites fleurs pour toi en sus :


Je crois qu'Elisnice est moins à la recherche de compliments que de critiques constructives, chose que l'on pratique peu (perso, j'y arrive pas ), peut-être par peur que ce soit mal perçu ou que ça intimide les participants éventuels, même si sur le fond, ça pourrait être intéressant pour celui qui montre ses photos. 

Mais bon, MP, boules vertes, tout ça, ça marche bien


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'Elisnice est moins à la recherche de compliments que de critiques constructives, chose que l'on pratique peu (perso, j'y arrive pas ), peut-être par peur que ce soit mal perçu ou que ça intimide les participants éventuels, même si sur le fond, ça pourrait être intéressant pour celui qui montre ses photos.
> 
> Mais bon, MP, boules vertes, tout ça, ça marche bien




ici c'est Vivement Dimanche ...


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2006)

ici


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2006)

Chouette un poster !!!  :d


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Chouette un poster !!!  :d


'tain merde j'ai posté la grande,mille excuses


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2006)

opur me faire pardonner,une petite


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juin 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Un bouquet pour les "Posteurs de Vos Plus Belles Photos (3)" et pour mamyblue !
> 
> lp:sleep:


Comme je n'arrive pas à bouler, je passe par ce fil pour te dire que j'aime tes photos et merci beaucoup pour ce bouquet que tu m'as dédier ainsi qu'a tous les posteurs de vos plus belles photos c'est une très gentille attention pour nous tous. Merci peyret   :love:
elise tes modèles sont adorables et tu fais tjrs de jolies photos!
Gnoumy 34 ton levé de soleil sort de l'ordinaire et je trouve cette photo super
Mel tu devrais poster plus souvent sur ce fil :love:
Et encore bravo à tous ceux que je n'ai pas dit les noms, ce fil doit vivre alors il faut continuer à poster de belles photos


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Juin 2006)

j'ai réussi :


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2006)

La même sans le pont,content WIP?


----------



## imimi (8 Juin 2006)

P JJ a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi


C'est bien. 

Et c'est joli en plus 
Main'ant y'a plus qu'à poster dans le bon fil 

  


edit : bon bah voilà, t'es dans le bon fil...


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2006)

>melounette :
le sujet est sympa mais la mise au point ne met aucune fleur particulière en avant : cela me semble juste renforcer l'aspect un peu fouilli des fleurs surtout ajouté à l'effet monochrome (mais ça peut venir de mon écran), 

>elisenice
j'aime bien l'effet frimousse / canaille du premier portrait mais l'effet de plongé déjà présent dans celui-ci me dérange dans le portrait double : le regard la petite fille à gauche m'en paraît inquiet, ce qui créé un déséquilibre avec le regard de la petite-fille de droite.

>joubichou
 le pont écrase de sa masse sombre la lumière brumeuse je trouve que cela manque de respiration
 le paysage sans pont e plait plus mais il me manque quelquechose où accrocher mon regard (et la brume)
 l'oiseau sur son perchoir / mangeoir est très sympa ; je trouve juste dommage d'avoir tant de tronc à droite et surtout la paille qui vient perturber le regard en tranchant dans cette masse

>patrick jean jacques
 j'essaierai d'éclaircir le visage du contrebassiste de droite, mangé par le vignettage j'hésiterai aussi à sortir du cadre le narrateur / présentateur qui ne semble pas trop à sa place (hors suhet) mais surtout je lui virerai ce micro de sous le pif (qu'est-ce-que c'est pénible les micros)

_Je m'essaie à faire des remarques mais elles sont sujettes à discussion : c'est subjectif comme avis.
_
À part ça : sur le chemin du boulot



​ 

 et un petit intérieur : au boulot


----------



## tatouille (8 Juin 2006)

ca devient poster vos plus belles photos de chiottes ?


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ca devient poster vos plus belles photos de chiottes ?



...il me semble qu'il existe un site où tu postes les photos de chiottes exotiques chopés à travers le monde lors de voyage ...mais je n'ai plus l'adresse.....:rose: 

..mais yen a que ça inspire  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> À part ça : sur le chemin du boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ​



T'ain tu te lèves tôt pour aller au boulot


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Excellent!
C'est du a quoi cet effet "gros pieds"?


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




...> Tibo

je peux pas t'en coler un...
alors je dis  joli ici !!!!

.;et un peu comme JP ....Come tu as de grands pieds môssieu ?

..et si tu nous faisais une série ?....


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Excellent!
> C'est du a quoi cet effet "gros pieds"?



Merci  C'est d'origine sans doute   Pris au 200 mm  
Pour la série, je vais y penser


----------



## Dory (8 Juin 2006)

Moi non plus Tibo ...ce n'est que partie remise ... 

Superbe


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2006)

_Lac Pichola, Udaipur._​
PS: Le panard Tibo. Mais fallait poster dans Autoportraits.


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2006)

Salut,moi c'est PON


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Les trucs d'elisnice m'ont rappelé que j'avais ça:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2006)

Et moi ça...


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2006)

>jpmiss : je trouve dommage que les hautes lumières soient cramées*&#8230; sinon :  :love: pour le 4/3

>joubichou : sympatique animal mais le coup de flash et le &#8220;presque de face&#8221; ne lui sont pas flatteurs&#8230; mais la compression n'aide pas alors&#8230; pour finir ta main me gêne quelques peu

À part mon côté occasionnellement matinal et mon goût de chiottes (cf. page d'avant ) pas de remarque ? je me demande si je n'aurais pas mieux fait de virer les arbres sur le côté de l'arc (en même temps ça ancre le tout&#8230_

*la même remarque me vient pour elisenice mais ça se sent un peu moins
_


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> >jpmiss : je trouve dommage que les hautes lumières soient cramées*


Tu as raison: j'avais pas vu sur l'ecran du boulot qui est vraiment a l'agonie.
Comme ça c'est mieux non:






Pour tes arbres je trouve qu'ils habillent bien l'arc.


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Juin 2006)

Chapeau à toutes et à tous pour vos images  
Aujourd'hui, c'est la terre, les vignes et le ciel


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Juin 2006)

Mais j'aime bien celle ci aussi


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça c'est mieux non:
> 
> *[image]*​
> Pour tes arbres je trouve qu'ils habillent bien l'arc.



C'est mieux ce que j'apprécie dans ces gargouilles c'est le mélange entre la sculpture monstrueuse et les marges du temps la surface de la pierre alors quand on perd un peu de cette texture je suis déçu 

Sinon, merci


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux ce que j'apprécie dans ces gargouilles c'est le mélange entre la sculpture monstrueuse et les marges du temps la surface de la pierre alors quand on perd un peu de cette texture je suis déçu


En l'occurrence c'etait une fontaine en bronze donc pour la texture de la pierre...


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juin 2006)

Et dire que j'ai loupé les grottes de Jonas  la luminosité du matin était parfaite :love:  mais pas eu l'temps de m'arreter et le soir au retour elles étaient à contre jour :rose:  Snif


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juin 2006)

du balcon...cOol la vue...


----------



## peyret (8 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> 'tain merde j'ai posté la grande,mille excuses




On dormait, çà réveille un peu !!!     

lp


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2006)

Petit clin d'oeil depuis un hôtel de Lisbonne. 
J'ai rattrapé une partie de mon retard, il y a de bien belles choses.   

Ici, il fait toujours super beau. 






Photo prise pendant une journée "plage".   (avec l'Ixus.)


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2006)

Nous sommes allés à l'Île de Berlenga, près de Peniche au Portugal,
j'y ai photographié des mouettes.  
(Silvia m'avait parlé d'un camp de naturistes pour m'y emmener, camp naturiste pour mouettes oui.    )
Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu y être aux heures sympas pour les photos.  
Nous y passerons une nuit une prochaine fois. 
















Bon, je vous laisse, ce soir j'ai petit resto suivi d'une pièce de théatre en portugais...     (je sens que je vais picoler pas mal histoire que ça passe bien.   ma compagne m'a promis de tout m'expliquer APRES la pièce...   )

@+ :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petit clin d'oeil depuis un hôtel de Lisbonne.
> J'ai rattrapé une partie de mon retard, il y a de bien belles choses.
> 
> Ici, il fait toujours super beau.
> ...



C la nouvelle collection ?
elle me plairait bien celle la ..


----------



## Lastrada (8 Juin 2006)

Un petit passage rapide...

Hop :




Et hop :


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'ai loupé les grottes de Jonas



Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de m'y arrêter non plus.  
Sinon, c'est lequel, ton lac ?


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurrence c'etait une fontaine en bronze donc pour la texture de la pierre...


 c'est pt'être bien surex partout alors   on voit bien le côté gris du vert-de-gris mais pas trop le côté vert


----------



## peyret (8 Juin 2006)

un lieu étonnant ... de passage












lp


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de m'y arrêter non plus.
> Sinon, c'est lequel, ton lac ?



à Egliseneuve d'entraigue, où il y a des cascades aussi  





:love: 
Environ à 30/40km de Bort-les-Orgues


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> à Egliseneuve d'entraigue, où il y a des cascades aussi
> Environ à 30/40km de Bort-les-Orgues



OK. En fait, je m'arrête en général un peu au-dessus quand je vais faire un tour depuis la Lozère, par exemple à la Godivelle (il m'amuse ce patelin avec son lac d'en haut et son lac d'en bas ). Alors pour la peine, une petite image du Cézallier (ou du Cézalier suivant les goûts ) pas loin au-dessus donc.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Juin 2006)

'parait qu'il faut pas déranger les amoureux...









PS : 'tain de grillage... :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> OK. En fait, je m'arrête en général un peu au-dessus quand je vais faire un tour depuis la Lozère, par exemple à la Godivelle (il m'amuse ce patelin avec son lac d'en haut et son lac d'en bas ). Alors pour la peine, une petite image du Cézallier (ou du Cézalier suivant les goûts ) pas loin au-dessus donc.
> 
> Je te conseil aussi Montaigut-le-blanc C'est très beau!! mais j'ai loupé ma photo donc rien à montrer désolée :rose:
> 
> Edite: J'ai oublié de préciser qu'on peut y visiter les 140 caves de Montaigut   :love:


----------



## ederntal (8 Juin 2006)

Bravo à tous en tout cas, il y a beaucoup de très belles photos ici... c'est cool ça donne des idées...
Hop 2 pour la route, une retouchée (bouh pas bien), l'autre non


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> un lieu étonnant ... de passage



Comme ça:


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> 'parait qu'il faut pas déranger les amoureux...



C'est vrai...


----------



## peyret (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça:



et que oui !

par là parait-il !

lp


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2006)

>peyret : c'est sombre mais j'aime beaucop là première où, malgré la compression et la faible dynamique du jpg, on sent quil y a de la matière dans le sable (enfin galets je pense).

>ange_63 : la plongée écrase les pauvres cascades tes vues de lacs sont bien (peut-être trop ou pas assez de sous-bois pour la première) mais il me manque un élément que je retrouve dans le nuage en haut à gauche hélas trop coincé et coupé (à mon goût)

> Paul, si tu regardes bien même les mouettes ne sont pas nues : elles ne sont pas à poil

> dendrimède le bout de truc à droite sur les quai me distrait j'aurais ausi cadré moins razduc peut-être 

> Nephou : tag :
les bords de leau me font penser à cette pohto prise par temps bouché je voulais donc aborder la  photo par le côté famille canard comptant sur les couleurs encore dorées de certaines végéntations pour trancher dans le vert


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Juin 2006)

bonjour,
à Nephou,
tu as raison j'ai longtemps hésité à recadrer cette photo ! virer le commentateur de la radio locale, gommer les micros etc.
le vignetage; rien à faire SEMFLEX + berthiot 75 ...
"mon esthétique provient du système économique dans lequel je me trouve" dixit Bruno Dumont au sujet de son film "Flandres".
A droite c'est Alby Cullaz et à gauche vous l'avez tous reconnu le fameux J.F Jenny-Clark ;deux contrebassistes trop tôt disparus  
désolé se poster si loin dans le fil mais impossible d'être souvent sur le net...
patrick


----------



## Moumoune (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2006)

Oh ! encore du sépia !  
Les Portes Mordelaises :


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Du pas sépia:


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Du pas sépia:
> 
> macmarco     Oh ! encore du sépia !


 jpmiss et macmarco complètement différent mais bravo à tous les deux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

_
Salar de Uyuni, Bolivie, 2003._​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis , j'aurais juste cadré un peu plus bas pour avoir plus de guichets


 Ben justement je l'ai un peu recadré en supprimant le bas car ce qui m'interessait c'etait le "plafond".
On se croirait dans le ventre de la baleine de Pinochio 

PS: WebO tu fais chier


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous, 

Première participation pour moi.... soyez pas trop méchant....  (enfin deuxième, me suis trompé de section tout à l'heure alors je replace) 

Photos prises pour un resto de Liège (Belgique)

Voir la pièce jointe 10909

	

		
			
		

		
	
 //\\  
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 10910



Vous la reconnaissez?? :rateau:

Voir la pièce jointe 10911


++


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Première participation pour moi.... soyez pas trop méchant....  (enfin deuxième, me suis trompé de section tout à l'heure alors je replace)
> 
> ...




La Vieille Dame je la verrais plutôt mieux avec une rotation de 90° dans le sens contaire des aiquilles d'une montre. 

Les deux premières ont une trop forte dominante rose/saumon et le cadrage de la première ne me convainc pas.


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La Vieille Dame je la verrais plutôt mieux avec une rotation de 90° dans le sens contaire des aiquilles d'une montre.
> 
> Les deux premières ont une trop forte dominante rose/saumon et le cadrage de la première ne me convainc pas.




sympa, mais ce sont les photos à l'état brut sans aucune retouche, 

sortie tout droit de mon Nikon Coolpix 4500.... (rotatif l'APN ) et l'effet rose/saumon c'est l'effet lumière du resto... (avec un pti mode du coolpix)....

+


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Première participation pour moi.... soyez pas trop méchant....  (enfin deuxième, me suis trompé de section tout à l'heure alors je replace)
> 
> ...


j'aime bien les couleurs  ... mais euh, je crois qu'elles étaient bien là où ... elles étaient, c'est sympa les effets "upside down" mais ... pas toujours enfait  et puis la deuxième du resto est floue  ... la tour eiffel fait mal à la tête 

mais sinon j'aime bien les couleurs 

ps : la retouche fait partie de la photo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Première participation pour moi.... soyez pas trop méchant....  (enfin deuxième, me suis trompé de section tout à l'heure alors je replace)
> 
> ...



TheCow, tu devrais poster ici...


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les couleurs  ... mais euh, je crois qu'elles étaient bien là où ... elles étaient, c'est sympa les effets "upside down" mais ... pas toujours enfait  et puis la deuxième du resto est floue  ... la tour eiffel fait mal à la tête
> 
> mais sinon j'aime bien les couleurs
> 
> ps : la retouche fait partie de la photo





y a pas de retouche.... 

vous zavez qu'a regarder le site vous comprendrez les couleurs comme ça....

www.baragan.be


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> TheCow, tu devrais poster ici...





:rateau: non ça va aller..., t es un pti rigolo toi.... tu manges surement des clowns au dejeuner


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

_Machu Picchu_​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: non ça va aller..., t es un pti rigolo toi.... tu manges surement des clowns au dejeuner



je l'ai bien mérité...   :rateau: ... tu fais quoi demain matin ?  


Webo : :love:


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai bien mérité...   :rateau: ... tu fais quoi demain matin ?




jsais pas encore p être vais aller au cirque....


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

J'en ai trouvé une autre dans ma collection, 

Voir la pièce jointe 10915



voila... :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> jsais pas encore p être vais aller au cirque....



ha !, il va faire beau, tu devrais sortir un peu de chez toi...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2006)

en principe je photographie pas les vivants  mais celle là j'aime assez


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai trouvé une autre dans ma collection,
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10915
> 
> ...




Maiwen voulait dire que la retouche fait partie de la Photographie(l'Art). 

Le "cadre" plus ou moins transparent n'est pas du meilleur effet, il affadi la photo.

Pour la dominante saumon, je me doute que c'est un parti pris décoratif du resto, simplement, on peut retravailler les nuances pour qu'il y ait une plus grande variété.


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en synthèse, essaie le sépia thecrow



  

Pas forcément, même si ça pourrait être intéressant, mais surtout ce genre de cadre.... :sick:

Comme ça, par exemple...


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en synthèse, essaie le sépia thecrow



Mais tu vas arréter avecton sépia..., personne n'en veut.... c'est de la merde... non mais c'est vrai quoi à la fin, c'est pas possible, tu nous gonfle avec tes tagadac tagadac....


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu vas arréter avecton sépia..., personne n'en veut.... c'est de la merde... non mais c'est vrai quoi à la fin, c'est pas possible, tu nous gonfle avec tes tagadac tagadac....




XPDR 

j'vais pas m'amuser a refaire ça pour toutes les photos, ce sont des paysages de vacances... pour le pti album de madame, vais pas me casser la tete


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> XPDR
> 
> j'vais pas m'amuser a refaire ça pour toutes les photos, ce sont des paysages de vacances... pour le pti album de madame, vais pas me casser la tete


ah ... bah le concombre avait raison ... on devrait ouvrir un sujet "photos de madame donc on s'en occupe pas ça vaut pas la peine" 

cela dit  




j'espère ne pas l'avoir déjà postée

ps : j'ai oublié, Picouto, je vais voir pour le cadrage des filles là haut, le problème du poteau c'est que quand je le vire j'ai plus la courbe, et ça m'embète, mais je peux déjà le raccourcir


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en principe je photographie pas les vivants
> ​


En principe tu photographies les morts ?! :affraid:

Sinon, félicitations à Web'o pour sa photo de supermoquette faisant la sieste derrière un rocher !


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En principe tu photographies les morts ?! :affraid:


ça m'arrive 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, félicitations à Web'o pour sa photo de supermoquette faisant la sieste derrière un rocher !



enfin quelqu'un qui exprime ce que tout le monde marmonnait depuis toutalheure


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>


Faut pas rougir comme ca : c'est la nature !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas rougir comme ca : c'est la nature !



oui, enfin avec une telle pilosité, c'est pas courant non plus...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en principe je photographie pas les vivants  mais celle là j'aime assez



ben allez ,faut communiquer ,faire des portraits ,solos ,de groupes ...
yavait de quoi faire la je suis sur ...
la on sent la photo faite timidement ,par derriere ...

bon cadrage tout de meme...


----------



## joubichou (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## ikiki (9 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Salar de Uyuni_​
> _, Bolivie, 2003._​


 

Bien vu : une érection matinale du BigFoot dormant derrière un rocher.
Pas facile à chopper 









Edit : "zut" grillé par Amok... vala s'que c'est de pas tout lire avant de poster


----------



## joubichou (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## ikiki (9 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> fleur


 
Marrant comme elle se "détache" du fond ta fleur.
J'aime bien


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

j'en ai une un peu dans le meme genre:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la on sent la photo faite timidement ,par derriere ...


ouais je sais ... c'est la nature  

enfait elle est pas du tout timide cette photo (surtout quand on pense qu'elle a été prise par derrière ), je l'ai prise parce que j'aimais les voir assises comme ça ... et d'ailleurs j'ai faits des portraits ... mais j'ai pas encore demandé l'autorisation de poster les photos (à mon avis ça sera non) et puis je suis pas douée en "vivants"  

'voyez ... une photo comme la suivant, les imperfections c'est cool


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

Me too:


----------



## joubichou (9 Juin 2006)

un portrait que j'aime bien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2006)

Par contre, la coiffure...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

... _Biiiiiiiiiiip... vous êtes sur le répondeur du modérateur [MGZ] alèm actuellement en vacances... merci de laisser un message et de transférer 5,000$ sur mon compte en suisse si la demande  est urgente, demandez un virement express sur mon compte privé directement auprès de la banque de Lausanne :  WebOliver&SuperMoquette_. Merci d'avance.


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

Paysage de la retenue d'eau du barrage de Bort les Orgues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prise ici:


----------



## Lastrada (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (9 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, la coiffure...


 Et ben elle a quoi sa coiffure!?  Moi je la trouve très jolie et ça lui va vraiment bien! Oui elle est très belle joubichou  :love:
Ange jolie fleur :love:


----------



## Lastrada (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juin 2006)

chic! 

...  modérateur [MGZ] alèm actuellement en vacances...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> tof


Simon & Garfunkel!  



tres jolies encore tes 2 dernieres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

red... mais pas Bull


----------



## NightWalker (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

le jouet préféré du chat... enfin, le cousin de l'ami de son frère (on parle du lézard là, faut suivre)... il (là c'est le chat) a tendance à les "casser" assez vite ces jouets là...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2006)

puisqu'on est dans les "proches" 




​
prise sur les quais de la seine mardi soir, super soirée danse rock sur du jazz :love:


----------



## al02 (9 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> un portrait que j'aime bien
> 
> Belle fleur !


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Paysage de la retenue d'eau du barrage de Bort les Orgues
> 
> Prise ici:



oui beaucoup de sangliers


----------



## SirDeck (9 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai oublié, Picouto, je vais voir pour le cadrage des filles là haut, le problème du poteau c'est que quand je le vire j'ai plus la courbe, et ça m'embète, mais je peux déjà le raccourcir




Quel poteau ?




   

bon, c'est fait un peu rapidement. Mais ça permet de voir ce que ça pourrait donner.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... _Biiiiiiiiiiip... vous êtes sur le répondeur du modérateur [MGZ] alèm actuellement en vacances... merci de laisser un message et de transférer 5,000$ sur mon compte en suisse si la demande  est urgente, demandez un virement express sur mon compte privé directement auprès de la banque de Lausanne :  WebOliver&SuperMoquette_. Merci d'avance.



Par ici les pépettes...  

Bon et pis pour embêter Le Concombre. 



​
maiwen: très beau bouquet...


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juin 2006)

J'aime beaucoup cette photo, mais graphiquement il y a quelque chose qui me gêne... chaispakwâ... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup cette photo, mais graphiquement il y a quelque chose qui me gêne... chaispakwâ... :hein:



c'est le manteau rouge en perpendiculaire?

deviendrais je fétichiste?

Merci à tous.

(Vbull m'aime pas)


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

Le Lac de Neuchâtel à Yverdon  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juin 2006)

NightWalker, Mamy


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2006)

Tiens, un modérateur qui surveille son forum


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un modérateur qui surveille son forum



  

un forum fermé apparemment...


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2006)

en plus: http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.05/start.html?pg=10


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Le Lac de Neuchâtel à Yverdon  :love:


C'est bien l'horizon est droit!  
Pour la prochaine, évite de mettre l'horizon pile au milieu de la photo et ça sera pile poil


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien l'horizon est droit!
> Pour la prochaine, évite de mettre l'horizon pile au milieu de la photo et ça sera pile poil


 Merci bcp jpmiss pour tes compliments et pour la dernière phrase je prend note! Bravo ta photo est très belle!  :love:


----------



## belzebuth (10 Juin 2006)

Chicago... ma ville préférée! (photos non encore améliorées!)


----------



## Lived Eht (10 Juin 2006)

Belzebuth, la première photo est sublime. J'arrive pas à dire quoi, mais il y a quelque chose qui fait qu'elle est différente des autres photos urbaines, peut-être quelque chose qui donne un côté synthétique à la photo.. 
En tout cas j'aime beaucoup, je me demande ce que ca va donner quand elles seront améliorée.


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juin 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Belzebuth, la première photo est sublime. J'arrive pas à dire quoi, mais il y a quelque chose qui fait qu'elle est différente des autres photos urbaines, peut-être quelque chose qui donne un côté synthétique à la photo..
> En tout cas j'aime beaucoup, je me demande ce que ca va donner quand elles seront améliorée.


les couleurs... la lumière...


----------



## belzebuth (10 Juin 2006)

merci! il faut que je la réoriente légèrement (l'émotion me faisait pencher de coté!) ainsi que les couleurs (je trouve le vert pas très naturel...)

pour la petite histoire, j'avais fait un tour architectural de la ville en bateau (organisé par la fondation d'architecture de chicago) et le gars nous a dit en passant sous le pont d'ou a été prise la photo que c'était une des plus belles vues de chicago, surtout entre 17h et 18h pour la luminosité...

après la ballade on a couru comme des fous ma copine et moi pour aller à cet endroit (sous près de 30&#730 avec tous nos sacs pour arriver à temps.. et puis effectivement c'était sublime!!


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> merci! il faut que je la réoriente légèrement (l'émotion me faisait pencher de coté!) ainsi que les couleurs (je trouve le vert pas très naturel...)


Perso je la laisserai comme ça, les couleurs et la lumière sont magiques...


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Toute l'humilité de la scène écossaise...​




Glasgow ?
Sauchiehall St, côté gauche lorsqu'on descend vers Buchanan St ?​


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juin 2006)

Ah je vois que monsieur est connaisseur. C'est ça, Alan 

Et voici Renfrew street (Chairing Cross district) :


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2006)

Là, j'aurai eu plus de mal !!


----------



## Galatée (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour Fyorel :rateau:  :love:  

Et le portrait en grand :


----------



## Sloughi (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

De retour d'une balade en ville:


----------



## peyret (10 Juin 2006)

!!!

lp


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juin 2006)

Le multiplex le plus énorme que j'ai jamais vu. Plein de places, huit étages, des salles immenses, le bonheur,oui.


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juin 2006)

y a même un iPod...




​


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2006)

Une rencontre, cet après-midi :




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Juin 2006)

Bonne soirée à tous   
Encore de belles photos comme d'hab, mais ne pouvant bouler personne, félicitation à tous  
Une hirondelle qui fait; le printemps  :love: :love:


----------



## guigus31 (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juin 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

>



ya une photo célèbre comme çà ,mais dans l'autre sens!


----------



## SirDeck (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (10 Juin 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

>




Tain ! Sont tout tagués les pauv' bêtes


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ya une photo célèbre comme çà ,mais dans l'autre sens!



Tu veux dire comme ça:


----------



## twk (10 Juin 2006)

SirDeck je suis sous le charme


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire comme ça:


jpmiss voyons, pauvres bêtes elles vont toutes tomber   

J'en profite pour vous remercier pour toutes vos belles photos car on refuse que je vous
boule, alors je vous dis ici ce que je pense    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> ... on refuse que je vous boule, alors je vous dis ici ce que je pense    :love:



En ce qui me concerne, ce serait plutôt l'inverse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire comme ça:



 

ça change rien jp, c'est toujours un défilé de troud'bal...   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une rencontre, cet après-midi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ce soir tu l'as emmené danser Amok ?


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2006)

Amok et JP : :love:  
Sirdeck : je vais faire le difficile, mais y aurait pas comme un léger flou dans le tas de lentilles vers le bas ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire comme ça:




les moutons de face


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

de retour après quatre jours d'absence... et bnien le niveau n'a pas baissé, bravo à tous et vu que ce serait trop long de le faire individuellement je vous dis à tous un grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc pendant ce temps j'étais à Paris, et je dois dire qu'en tant que provincial je suis toujours très intéressé par le métro et ses autochtones


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> de retour après quatre jours d'absence... et bnien le niveau n'a pas baissé, bravo à tous et vu que ce serait trop long de le faire individuellement je vous dis à tous un grand
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fait gaffe ,y'en a qui sont pas commodes ,...il y a qq années, j'ai fait des photos dans le metro ,je ls posterai a l'ocaz ,mais une fois ya un type qui m'a poursuivi pour me niquer mon nikon  pourtant je l'avais meme pas pris en photo !(pas eu le temps  )


----------



## mamyblue (11 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une rencontre, cet après-midi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Et ben ça doit faire drôle de se rencontrer 
avec 13 t :hein: Amok


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une rencontre, cet après-midi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




on dirait que c'est le soir ,vu le ciel


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2006)

J'en ai marre, j'arrive pas à grand chose en ce moment.:mouais:


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Sirdeck : je vais faire le difficile, mais y aurait pas comme un léger flou dans le tas de lentilles vers le bas ?



Il me gêne également finalement. Mais ce sont des lentilles qui ne voulaient absolument pas signer un papier pour libérer leur droit à l'image... tout ça. Donc j'ai du flouter 

Plus sérieusement, ce sont des lentilles qui flottent à la surface de l'eau. je pensais que cela serait intéressant pour que l'on voie bien qu'elles étaient dans l'eau. Mais d'un autre côté, le reflet de l'eau me gênait. Alors je l'ai supprimé. Mais du coup on ne comprend pas ce flou et ça gêne. J'aurais dû les dégager, faire une autre prise... mais il fallait manger


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre, j'arrive pas à grand chose en ce moment.:mouais:




Peut-être que tu as un problème avec la balance des blancs. Ca tire dans les rouges là non ?


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que c'est le soir ,vu le ciel



18 h et des poussières, c'est au choix : après midi, fin d'après midi, tout début de soirée.

C'est bizarre cette manie de toujours douter de tout : "elles sont bien en petit, mais en grand ? Tu dis que c'est l'AM mais on dirait le soir vu le ciel, etc..." : Tu flippes ainsi depuis que tu as appris que le père Noel n'existait pas, et que donc les adultes pouvaient mentir ?


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

la suite de Paris:


















			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe ,y'en a qui sont pas commodes ,...il y a qq années, j'ai fait des photos dans le metro ,je ls posterai a l'ocaz ,mais une fois ya un type qui m'a poursuivi pour me niquer mon nikon  pourtant je l'avais meme pas pris en photo !(pas eu le temps  )



Ouais j'ai remarqué, j'ai eu le droit à quelques regards assassins mais finalement je n'ai pas eu de problèmes ...


----------



## guigus31 (11 Juin 2006)

[URL=http://img109.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn01706pi.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Celle-ci boitait trop pour arriver en haut, elle a fini la transhumance en remorque... (sur 1400 brebis, une seule a la traine, c'est un joli score!)
Merci pour vos commentaires et coup de boule!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai remarqué, j'ai eu le droit à quelques regards assassins mais finalement je n'ai pas eu de problèmes ...



moi CT un clodo qui était assis par terre avec une canne ,a peine je mets l'oeil au viseur qu'il commence a me courir apres en brandissant sa canne...
j'ai des trucs pas mal du métro ,CT du noir eet blanc argentique a l'époque que je faisais ...je les retrouverai et je les posterai ,les scans sont sur des CD


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 18 h et des poussières, c'est au choix : après midi, fin d'après midi, tout début de soirée.
> 
> C'est bizarre cette manie de toujours douter de tout : "elles sont bien en petit, mais en grand ? Tu dis que c'est l'AM mais on dirait le soir vu le ciel, etc..." : Tu flippes ainsi depuis que tu as appris que le père Noel n'existait pas, et que donc les adultes pouvaient mentir ?



je suis habitué au forum photim pardon  
mais je regarde pas Michel Drucker le dimanche


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

tiens je reposte celle ci car j'ai l'impresion qu'hier j'ai merdouillé et je la voit plus maintenant :


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2006)

Bon, oublions le piano rose, ça marche pas.\o/De toute façon, ils sont bizarre ces zicos à demander à être éclairés en rose. 
Bref :




_"Que le jour recommence, et que le jour finisse, 
Sans que jamais Titus puisse voir Bérénice"_
*Racine*
Chaillot-2006

Esope : j'aime bien la première vue de Paris, on dirait une maquette. Par contre, ta photo de métro, elle fait pleurer les yeux.:casse: 
Dendrimère, ta photo est magnifique, et le flou sur les lentilles ne me dérange pas, bien au contraire, un p'tit flou élégamment posé renforce parfois.
Bon j'ai fait un effort là, j'ai dit des trucs.


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ta photo de métro, elle fait pleurer les yeux.:casse:



 laquelle   pourrquoi  j'comprend pô...:mouais: :rose:


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2006)

Celle au-dessus de ma Berenice.
Disons que quand je la regarde, j'ai l'impression de loucher et j'ai les yeux qui piquent. Rien de plus, je ne remets pas en cause la qualité, ni le talent. 
Bon, faut dire que je suis ultra myope, astygmate avec un léger strabisme, donc c'est pitètre ça. 
J'aurais mieux fait de fermer ma djeule moi.:rose: Quand on sait pas faire de commentaires de photos, on en fait pas. New leitmotiv.


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je suis habitué au forum photim pardon


Ah oui : tu as donc des circonstances atténuantes ! 

Esope :


----------



## peyret (11 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire comme ça:



les moutons

lp :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2006)

joubichou style:


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Celle au-dessus de ma Berenice.
> Disons que quand je la regarde, j'ai l'impression de loucher et j'ai les yeux qui piquent. Rien de plus, je ne remets pas en cause la qualité, ni le talent.
> Bon, faut dire que je suis ultra myope, astygmate avec un léger strabisme, donc c'est pitètre ça.
> J'aurais mieux fait de fermer ma djeule moi.:rose: Quand on sait pas faire de commentaires de photos, on en fait pas. New leitmotiv.




Non non continue c'est juste que je n'avais pas compris le sens de ta remarque  je ferais attention à comment m'exprimer la prochaine fois Mais ceci dit tu as peut-être un peu raison ce doit être le flou qui fait cet effet là...


----------



## al02 (11 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> joubichou style:



Pour comparer : 


			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime bien les deux.
:love:


----------



## joubichou (11 Juin 2006)

Bravo JPMISS trés beau cliché,mais tu n'es pas boulable


----------



## joubichou (11 Juin 2006)

Celui là il nous emmerdera plus (notez la taille de son nez)


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Juin 2006)

Salut tout le monde  
Joubichou tu n'es pas boulable non plus.
Qu'est-ce que cette bestiole?? Pas un moustique tout de même :rose: :rose:  SI??


----------



## joubichou (11 Juin 2006)

Si justement et ça m'inquiète beaucoup ca depuis quelques années on voit arriver des insectes d'Afrique pas tout à fait sympathiques,comme le syrex qui tue les arbres déja affaiblis par la tempête et la canicule (http://aramel.free.fr/INSECTES38.shtmlvoir le lien)

Syrex  (Grand sirex ou guêpe du bois  et  Sirex commun)
Urocerus gigas L.  et  Sirex juvencus L.
Groupe des Hymenoptères
La femelle du grand sirex ou du sirex commun pond 50 à 500 &#339;ufs à l&#8217;intérieur des bois dépérissant ou fraîchement abattus jusqu&#8217;à 8 à 10 mm de profondeur. Elle pond au moyen de sa tarière et inocule simultanément des spores de champignon de la famille des Stereum indispensable au développement larvaire. La durée d&#8217;incubation est de 3 à 4 semaines.
Le développement larvaire s&#8217;effectue dans un bois résineux uniquement ( aubier, bois parfait et même bois duraminisé), humide pendant au moins la première année du cycle et s&#8217;achever, le cas échéant, dans les bois devenus bois d&#8217;&#339;uvre. La larve de sirex est blanc crème et mesure jusqu&#8217;à 40 mm pour le sirex commun et 50 mm pour le grand sirex. La vermoulure est constituée de copeaux allongés très tassés dans les galeries qui ont un profil en « U » longues de 6 à 20 cm, perpendiculaires au fil du bois. Le cycle larvaire est de quelques mois à trois ans.
Les trous d&#8217;envol sont circulaires, d&#8217;un diamètre de 3 à 8 mm.
L&#8217;insecte parfait mesure de 15 à 35 mm pour le sirex commun et de 15 à 50 mm pour le grand sirex. Il vit quelques semaines et est sans danger pour l&#8217;homme car il ne pique pas.


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Juin 2006)

Merci Joubichou pour tes explications très intéressantes


----------



## macarel (11 Juin 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Joubichou pour tes explications très intéressantes


tout en se réalisant que l'insecte sur la photo n'est sûrement  pas un Syrex mais un diptère (sais pas exctement lequel):mouais: :mouais:


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Tof de Lastrada​



Woah une fermeture éclair géante!!     
(blague à part c'est chouette  c'est quoi?)

Pour pas flooder voici mon après midi (après la plage bien sûr   )











un simili joubichou staïle  :rateau: 

joubichou, jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2006)

De la couleur:


----------



## joubichou (11 Juin 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2006)




----------



## guigus31 (11 Juin 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2006)

Esope, j'ai bien aimé ta série sur les toits de Paris.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Esope, j'ai bien aimé ta série sur les toits de Paris.



ah!!! ,çà ,c'est bon ,tiens ...
elle a quelque chose d'interessant cette photo...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


C'est mal cadré: on voit pas le bras de l'enfant qui dépasse de la gueule.

 

:mouais:


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Esope, j'ai bien aimé ta série sur les toits de Paris.



merci :rose: merci beaucoup même:rose:  en fait c'était la vue de la douche des amis chez qui je squattais et un soir en prenant ma douche ,donc, je suis tombé sur ce ciel et ce panorama qui n'a ma foi que peu de choses à envier à mes couchers de soleil habituels... 

suite de mon joubichou style:


----------



## alfred (11 Juin 2006)




----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

mon autre occupation de la journée:


----------



## alfred (11 Juin 2006)

très chaud.


----------



## guigus31 (11 Juin 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> très chaud.



Domage, le ton bleuté donne plutot une impression de froid... mais que voulez vous y'a plu d'saison ma ptite dame!


----------



## alfred (11 Juin 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Domage, le ton bleuté donne plutot une impression de froid.



c'est vrai.

là, j'y ai mis un petit coup de chaud.


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2006)

Photo prise cet après-midi.


----------



## guigus31 (12 Juin 2006)

Alfred-> Encore 2 minutes au micro-ondes et ca sera impec ^^


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2006)

Cet après-midi, itou.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

mon we

lui, je lui ai demandé de repasser dans l'autre sens pour avoir un "bon" profil, il a pas voulu.!






Joubichou staïle






Faudrait pas que ça grandisse 











La mise au point sur les herbes est volontaire. Je les connais pas 






comme je débute, j'ai pris ce petit escalier


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est mal cadré: on voit pas le bras de l'enfant qui dépasse de la gueule.
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Je risque ma vie :affraid: et c'est tout ce que tu trouves à dire ?! :mouais: La vie est trop injuste


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je risque ma vie :affraid: et c'est tout ce que tu trouve à dire ?! :mouais: La vie est trop injuste



Ha! je crois que t'en rajoutes un peu là  

Il a pas l'air foncièrement mauvais le bougre :love:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ha! je crois que t'en rajoutes un peu là
> 
> Il a pas l'air foncièrement mauvais le bougre :love:


 Oui il a vraiment l'air gentil...

Et bravo à tous un week-end avec une très belles séries de photos 

Et celui là il est adorable :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

... pov bête...  :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ... pov bête...  :rateau:


 Pourquoi pov bête ??? Elle est très heureuse et elle a beaucoup de place autour de la maison pour se défouler... 
Ah! je crois comprendre, non le grillage que tu vois  c'est pour qu'elle puisse pas aller sur la route  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ... pov bête...  :rateau:



Mamy a fait l'école de David Hamilton par correspondance, aidée de "La méthode D.H. appliquée aux chiens"  


PS: Mamy c'est "un peu" flou, il y a "un peu" de grain et tu lui as coupé la queue :affraid:  donc vivement juillet


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mamy a fait l'école de David Hamilton par correspondance, aidée de "La méthode D.H. appliquée aux chiens"
> 
> 
> PS: Mamy c'est "un peu" flou, il y a "un peu" de grain et tu lui as coupé la queue :affraid:  donc vivement juillet


 Et là c'est mieux??? Chui pas sûre de l'avoir déjà mis


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

Oui on l'a déjà vue Mamy cette photo. Mais c'est pas si grave. 
Bon alors, je continue à vous faire réviser vos classiques, ça fait toujours du bien. Aujourd'hui, *Andromaque* de Racine.



(à voir en grand...enfin en long, uniquement)
_"Hermione :_
_Pourquoi veux-tu, cruelle, irriter mes ennuis ?
Je crains de me connaître en l'état où je suis.
De tout ce que tu vois tâche de ne rien croire ;
Crois que je n'aime plus, vante-moi ma victoire "_
Y a pas le théâtre en alexandrins, ça claque.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui on l'a déjà vue Mamy cette photo. Mais c'est pas si grave.


 Bon pour me faire pardonner je vous présente ma toute dernière p'tite-fille
Kelly avec ses parents  :love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

C'est marrant la mode en Suisse.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant la mode en Suisse.


 Main non Mel, ma p'tite-fille a fait un spectacle 
avec sa maman et elle était Maya l'Abeille  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Main non Mel, ma p'tite-fille a fait un spectacle
> avec sa maman et elle était Maya l'Abeille  :love:



Ta fille c'est Maya l'abeille !!, son mari c'est Willy donc !? ... ça doit butiner dar-dar à la maison...


----------



## Dory (12 Juin 2006)

En sortant de mon travail..devant la mairie ..distributions et dégustations de produits italiens...et des concerts dans tout le quartier..


----------



## olof (12 Juin 2006)

'jour vous !

Une petite marmotte pas très peureuse au parc national, aux Grison, en Suisse :

http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/marmotte.jpg


Voilà !


Sinon, bravo à tous pour ces belles photos !


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous, quelques prises de la journée  :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> 'jour vous !
> 
> Une petite marmotte pas très peureuse au parc national, aux Grison, en Suisse :
> 
> http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/marmotte.jpg


Sympa la marmotte mais c'est mieux si on voit la photo directement (mais dans ce cas faut la faire un peu plus petite) 

ZRXolivier j'aime beaucoup celle de la petite fille dans les herbes. Belle lumière


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2006)

De nouveau je manque de temps mais je vous soumets cette petite image :






pour la ligne c'est par ici​


----------



## olof (12 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la marmotte mais c'est mieux si on voit la photo directement (mais dans ce cas faut la faire un peu plus petite)


Justement, j'avais la flemme de changer la taille


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Juin 2006)

Suite    
Une petite escadrille  





:love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> De nouveau je manque de temps mais je vous soumets cette petite image :


La voiture elle a une djeule de smiley !  En tout cas, super luminosité, t'as dû cramer.


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> La voiture elle a une djeule de smiley !  En tout cas, super luminosité, t'as dû cramer.


J'ai manqué mais ça a été

[edit]





[/edit]

_P.S. : pour les sanitaires : tout en éclairage naturel  l'ambiance est spéciale quand même_


----------



## olof (12 Juin 2006)

Allez, pour me racheter, voici quelques photos de maisons, toujours aux Grisons, en Suisse (principalement à Scuol pour ceux qui connaissent) :



















​Et un joli petit banc :




​
Voilà !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juin 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour me racheter, voici quelques photos de maisons, toujours aux Grisons, en Suisse (principalement à Scuol pour ceux qui connaissent) :
> 
> 
> Voilà !!



font de la bonne charcutaille la bas ..miam...


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juin 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Et un joli petit banc :
> Voilà !!



Banc : :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2006)

je sais pas si c'est l'affichage sur le Pc ou aol (ici, ils en tiennent deux couches...) mais c'est tout déformé !! 

ps pour jp : ta signature est aussi longue que ta ...


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juin 2006)

Au fait Esope, (dont j'adôoooooore les tofs) :



			
				Esope 1er a dit:
			
		

> Woah une fermeture éclair géante!!
> (blague à part c'est chouette  c'est quoi?)



Ca, c'était un trottoir écossais, et pas une braguette géante 

Dendrimère :   pour celle là, je l'adore.


----------



## alfred (12 Juin 2006)

@ olof



wow, quel beau banc. je le veux. ou alors le même.


----------



## r0m1 (12 Juin 2006)

Coucou à tous, 
Après une petite absence due au fait que j'ai commencé mon boulot à St Tropez, je n'ai pu venir ici, j'ai pas mal de pages de retard, je m'y attelle dès demain matin 
En attendant, voici quelques images de mon dur quotidien Tropézien


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juin 2006)

Et une façade dont je n'ai pas su capter la lumière de fin de journée, magnifique sur ce mur digne des incorruptibles.




Pourquoi vous ne viendriez pas tous boire un coup ici, pour mieux vous rendre compte ?

On dit 20H00, au Répertoire ? (Wifi Gratuit)


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2006)

Y avait de chouettes nuages hier.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

Lastrada


----------



## esope (13 Juin 2006)

Moi je suis toujours dans mes fruits et mes fonds blancs...




Rom1, macmarco, jpmiss, lastrada


----------



## Nephou (13 Juin 2006)

>| jpmiss : comme dirait Souchon : « ****** ça penche » ; sinon  (bien que les petits branchages à gauche mériteraient un petit coup de tampon non ? )

>| olof : je trouve que la cadrage de la deuxième est un peu trop ras-du toit, et les perspectives mises en jeu par ta série me troublent un peu 

>| r0m1 :  pour la première mais dans les deux autres  je n'arrive pas à identifier / reconnaitre un sujet&#8230;

>| esope : les ombres trop dures me font douter du juteux du fruit


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Juin 2006)

Une petite série faite pendant Rendez-vous aux jardins 



















​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> >| jpmiss : comme dirait Souchon : « ****** ça penche » ; sinon  (bien que les petits branchages à gauche mériteraient un petit coup de tampon non ? )


 
C'est vrai que ça penche un peu mais le cadrage étant assez sérré le redressement aurait un peu trop amputé l'image. 
Par contre non les branches ne me genent pas au contraire: elles habillent le vide du coin sup droit et donnent de la profondeur.

Et a mon sens olof a eu raison de serrer le toi car le ciel au dessus semble blanc et vide.

PS: chandler j'aime bien tes 3 et 4


----------



## olof (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et a mon sens olof a eu raison de serrer le toi car le ciel au dessus semble blanc et vide.



Blanc, vide et surtout surexposé... J'ai pas encore l'habitude de mon Fuji F11...


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Hello tous  de retour de la campagne voici quelques fleurs 
Comme d'hab vous avez posté que de beaux clichés !


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Allez encore des couleurs ! bon; c'es vrai , elle est mal cadrée mais...jolie nan ?:love:


----------



## r0m1 (13 Juin 2006)

coucou  

une petite chenille suspendue au bout de son fil, ou les premiers trucages de lévitation inventés par nos amis les insectes....


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Elle aurait pu tourner la tête pour la photo :love:!!   j'aime bien


----------



## tatouille (13 Juin 2006)

tu n'en as pas marre de frimer 
Maroc teleshtroumph 
et ce que je montre ma photo avec le roi du Maroc


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juin 2006)

mais c'est quand même une bien belle photo de surf....


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Nos amis les papillons


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2006)

doudou on peut pas voir ta photo


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Ohlala !! j'y go


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Papillon bis :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

superbe camaïeu


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Oui bien sûr à coté de toi , je passe pour un ......:love:

voici son cousin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

joubichou, je te hais. Tu es hors concours bébête et vbull me hait aussi.   


Avoues, tu fais de l'élevage? c'est ça?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

Retour a l'église russe:


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sûr à coté de toi , je passe pour un ......:love:
> 
> pas du tout tes photos sont très belles   et puis je fais pas exprès c'est mon apn qui est super


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> doudou83 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> joubichou a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Tronçais en face des anciennes forges ?


----------



## r0m1 (13 Juin 2006)

J'en ai marre des photos de papillons, j'arrive à en choper aucun, je courre dans tous les sens, et pas moyen d'en voir un qui décide de se reposer sur une fleur    

Bon, sinon, pour pas flooder et parce que j'adore son regard, on pourrait y voir toute la tristesse du monde...


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre des photos de papillons, j'arrive à en choper aucun, je courre dans tous les sens, et pas moyen d'en voir un qui décide de se reposer sur une fleur
> 
> Bon, sinon, pour pas flooder et parce que j'adore son regard, on pourrait y voir toute la tristesse du monde...
> 
> ​


Il est magnifique! Mais il est très triste le pôvre :hein:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Juin 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre des photos de papillons, j'arrive à en choper aucun, je courre dans tous les sens, et pas moyen d'en voir un qui décide de se reposer sur une fleur
> 
> Bon, sinon, pour pas flooder et parce que j'adore son regard, on pourrait y voir toute la tristesse du monde...
> 
> *The Dog*​



Définitivement je l'adopte  Un Terre Neuve ? 
Bon pour ne pas flooder et comme vous semblez avoir aimé (Merci à tous   ) :


----------



## r0m1 (13 Juin 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Définitivement je l'adopte  Un Terre Neuve ?
> Bon pour ne pas flooder et comme vous semblez avoir aimé (Merci à tous   ) :



C'est bien un Terre-Neuve, dressé pour le sauvetage en mer , elle (car c'est une demoiselle ) a toujours cet air super triste ... pourtant, elle manque pas de caresse..


D'ailleurs pour draguer dans la rue, y 'a pas mieux... :love:  



Sinon, petite dernière de la journée, une photo qui représente l'opulence et le luxe face à misère, photo d'un sdf de St Tropez passant ses nuits sous les arcades en marbre des magasins de luxe...


----------



## sofiping (13 Juin 2006)

bonjour la transition !!!









Décidement ...j'aime beaucoup les photos surexposées qui n'ont pas reussit a tout cramer :love:

attention a vos dires ... la deuxième est modérateur


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Décidement ...j'aime beaucoup les photos surexposées qui n'ont pas reussit a tout cramer :love:
> 
> attention a vos dires ... la deuxième est modérateur



Un modérateur, sans modération à ce que je vois


----------



## sofiping (13 Juin 2006)

Aller une dernière que j'aime bien aussi ...






Question ... il n'y aurait pas comme une petite perte en qualité a poster les fotos ???


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Aller une dernière que j'aime bien aussi ...
> 
> _slip serpent_



Tiens WebO a pu venir?


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Aller une dernière que j'aime bien aussi ...
> 
> _..._
> 
> ...



Je comprends mieux les demandes d'autorisations en triple exemplaires


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

mon puits est a nouveau habité par de belles toiles et des fougères


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>


ça fait déjà plus Sirex


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juin 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, petite dernière de la journée, une photo qui représente l'opulence et le luxe face à misère, photo d'un sdf de St Tropez passant ses nuits sous les arcades en marbre des magasins de luxe...



le message n'est la qu'a moitié ,il aurait fallu qu'on le voit mieux ....
a retenter ,meme si C pas simple...


----------



## guigus31 (13 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le message n'est la qu'a moitié ,il aurait fallu qu'on le voit mieux ....
> a retenter ,meme si C pas simple...



Pas d'accord! la photo n'aurait pas été mieux si on avait vu la tete du type. Là le message est clair, on voit bien que par terre ca brille, donc luxe, et on voit bien un chien une gamelle et un type par terre. y'a pas plus clair. Enfin c'est mon avis. belle photo en tout cas!


----------



## Nephou (13 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Sur le chemin du boulot... je dois commencer un peu plus tard que Nephou
> *arc de triomphe qui penche à droite*​ ​


tu auras mérité que je vous gratifie d'un arc au sorti du boulot  

>| r0m1 : les lignes de fuite se carrent pas mal en bouille c'est dommage&#8230; prends un peu plus le temps de cadre la prochaine fois


>| sofiping : ma préférée est la dernière qui aurait peut être mérité avoir plus de jeu avec les peaux : humaine / reptile / humaine en laissant tomber le tissu du t-shirt ou en l'intégrant plus à la composition. La direction dessinée par l'ensemble nombril + boucle aurait également pu contribuer à aiguilloner le regard&#8230;


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juin 2006)

Picouto, Chandler  :


----------



## sofiping (13 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le message n'est la qu'a moitié ,il aurait fallu qu'on le voit mieux ....
> a retenter ,meme si C pas simple...



Pas d'accord ... le voir mieux pourrait passer pour du voyeurisme ... 

Si tu le regardes avec les yeux de ceux qui ne veulent pas le  voir ... ils le cacherons le plus possible derière le recoin ... le message n'en est que plus efficace 




			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à ça :rose:



et là je comprends carrément rien ???


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2006)

Bonjour sofiping... 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens WebO a pu venir?



Tu sais bien que je ne porte queue du crododile...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Picouto a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as investi dans un fil a plomb?
En plus c'est un illusion d'optique: apres avoir vérifié avec l'outil de mesure de photoshop je trouve une inclinaison de 0,3° maxi...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas de malice dans mon post , ta photo m'a juste fait penser à cette autre vue il y a 2 jours  rien de plus ...


SAuf qu'on voit pas l'image.
"Hotlinking from Chromasia is not allowed..."


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2006)

Un peu de fraîcheur (relative) au Puy de Sancy le 09/06 .C'est pas très haut +/- 1800m et il reste un peu de neige !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de fraîcheur (relative) au Puy de Sancy le 09/06 .C'est pas très haut +/- 1800m et il reste un peu de neige !!


Faut dire que cette année y'en a eu énormément je crois (plus de 3 m). Jolie vue de la valée du Mon-Dore sur la 1ère 

Contre plongée:


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as investi dans un fil a plomb?
> En plus c'est un illusion d'optique: apres avoir vérifié avec l'outil de mesure de photoshop je trouve une inclinaison de 0,3° maxi...



Non JP, c'est n'est pas une illusion. Il me semble que c'est le même problème que *là*
L'appareil n'est pas pile poil au milieu de la façade. On le voit par la différence d'épaisseur des pieds arrière dans l'arche. Du coup, la déformation due à la perspective n'est pas totalement symétrique.

Je pensais aussi qu'il suffisait de basculer dans PSD, mais c'est bien plus compliqué que ça. Cela se passe lors de la prise.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Non JP, c'est n'est pas une illusion. Il me semble que c'est le même problème que *là*


Bon disons que c'est un effet de perspective ou de parallaxe ou qq chose du genre. 
Mais en tous cas ca ne penche pas: si tu prend toutes les horizontales clairement repérables sur le monument elles sont toutes a 0° d'inclinaison. Idem si tu trace une verticale passant par le milieu de l'arc: inclinaison 90°.


----------



## ikiki (13 Juin 2006)

'soir

Juste eu le temps de parcourir ces dernières, très jolies comme souvent, bravo à tous  

Aller, un effet, et pas du toshop  :



​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> "_Souvenirs, souvenirs
> Quelque part dans le matin
> Où le soleil semble rire
> Tout le longs, de nos chemins_"
> :affraid:​




Jolie PDC Picotou  
Que penses-tu de faire monter le ciel ?


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon disons que c'est un effet de perspective ou de parallaxe ou qq chose du genre.
> Mais en tous cas ca ne penche pas: si tu prend toutes les horizontales clairement repérables sur le monument elles sont toutes a 0° d'inclinaison. Idem si tu trace une verticale passant par le milieu de l'arc: inclinaison 90°.



Absolument ! C'est le truc qui me rendait fou sur ma toph de Notre Dame. Je voyais que ça penchait, mais en mettant des repères partout, c'était nickel :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 
En fait, c'est la fuite sur les bords qui n'est pas tout à fait symétrique.

C'est fou ce que l'il humain est précis   
J'imagine déjà Picotou devant PSD à essayer de faire en sorte que ça ne semble plus pencher


----------



## esope (13 Juin 2006)

essai de mon nouveau jouet (sigma 50mm macro:love: :love: ) tout à l'heure dans le jardin:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Juin 2006)

Souvenir de ce week-end lyonnais...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2006)

Bon, les poids lourds sont passes.   

AuX poids mouches maintenant :


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## esope (14 Juin 2006)

suite de la prise en main du 50 macro avec miss fourmi et ses pucerons  









virpeen  (quoique tu devrais peut-être y aller un peu plus mollo sur le traitement des couleurs   ) et Lastrada je vois que la deuxième mais elle est


----------



## Melounette (14 Juin 2006)

Bien, au milieu des ses magnifiques photos, je continue mon parcours des classiques, enfin là on passe aux contemporains, un peu.
Qui ne dit mot consent, mais si vous en avez marre, vous me dites hein. M'enfin, le théâtre c'est un peu ma passion quoi, on l'aura remarqué. A chacun son addiction, y en a bien c'est les bébêtes alors...
Ce soir *La bonne âme de Setchouan* du Bertolt Brecht.






_"Tu sais ce que c'est qu'un aviateur ?"_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Toujours de très bonnes photos. Utiles pour apprendre.  









Fécamp.


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon disons que c'est un effet de perspective ou de parallaxe ou qq chose du genre.
> Mais en tous cas ca ne penche pas: si tu prend toutes les horizontales clairement repérables sur le monument elles sont toutes a 0° d'inclinaison. Idem si tu trace une verticale passant par le milieu de l'arc: inclinaison 90°.



t'es vicieux toi 

Sinon je dois faire une fixation sur l'orthogonalité et les perspectives :rose: Malheureusement ce genre d'effet est vite perçu par le cerveau et celà doit être présent à l'esprit au moment de prendre la photo « sauf démarche esthétique établie à l'avance* » :rateau:




*_phrase fétiche de mon professeur de photographie devant un cliché hasardeux_


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> t'es vicieux toi
> 
> Sinon je dois faire une fixation sur l'orthogonalité et les perspectives :rose: Malheureusement ce genre d'effet est vite perçu par le cerveau et celà doit être présent à l'esprit au moment de prendre la photo « sauf démarche esthétique établie à l'avance* » :rateau:
> 
> ...




Tu penses également que cela est dû à la position du Boîtier par rapport à la ligne centrale de l'édifice ?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2006)

Zut, merdouillage dans le lien précédent. Je reposte celle ci :


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses également que cela est dû à la position du Boîtier par rapport à la ligne centrale de l'édifice ?


Il y a deux choses : tu n'étais certes pas dans l'alignement du monument mais tu pointais quand même vers le centre (en légère rotation vers la gauche) et vers le haut, semble-t-il. Cela pourrait être la raison.



			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Zut, merdouillage dans le lien précédent. Je reposte celle ci :
> 
> ​




​


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2006)

De retour de vacances, quelques images de mouettes et de l'île de Berlenga. 
(nous y retournerons à des heures plus propices à la photo.  )


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2006)

Pour cette dernière photo, on m'a demandé les règlages alors, c'est:

400 iso f7,1, vitesse 1/2500


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les tofs de Paul


 Très belle photos Paul, j'ai visité l'endroit il y a quelques années. Le plus dur c'était à l'aller : il y avait une de ces houles :sick:. Après 15 minutes de navigation j'étais malade et à la fin les 3/4 du bateau l'étaient aussi, même ceux qui me taquinaient au début


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photos Paul, j'ai visité l'endroit il y a quelques années. Le plus dur c'était à l'aller : il y avait une de ces houles :sick:. Après 15 minutes de navigation j'étais malade et à la fin les 3/4 du bateau l'étaient aussi, même ceux qui me taquinaient au début



Merci.  
Pour nous ça allait, c'était relativement calme. 

Je viens de mettre une galerie en ligne ici.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Pour nous ça allait, c'était relativement calme.



Pas mal...   Mais f'sait chaud non?


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2006)

:rateau:

_le ricoh c'est pas top pour voir ce que fabriquent les gus en haut

_sinon : la cht'ite nephette





post-scriptum :_ « Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver. »_​


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Super Paul !
> Dis moi toutes ces zolies photos (dont les mouettes en vol) ont été prises avec le non moins zoli 70-200 que je te vois arborer fièrement ?



Celle "zoomée", ç-à-d les mouettes et certaines autres au 20D + 70-200, les autres à l'Ixus 40.  

Pour WebO, oui, il faisait hyper chaud pour l'européen du nord que je suis.  :love:

Pour les reglages de cette photo c'est iso 400, F7,1  vitesse: 1/2500 à 70 mm. 
Les mouettes apprécient modérément qu'on passe près du nid ou elles sont en train de couver mais bon, pas besoin de pondre à 30 cm du chemin non plus. 
(je ne suis jamais sorti du chemin autorisé pour ces photos. )
Je me sentais parfois dans le film "les oiseaux".


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2006)

je poste plus trop ces temps-ci :rose: série addiction's fault




​
c'est pas une "grande" photo mais j'aime bien


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> celle-ci, ça pourrait être à Nice mais c'est à Marrakech !​



Les deux côtés de la méditérranée se ressemblent sur bien des points


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




bien çà ! excellent même !

Paul bravo, travail sérieux ,comme toujours...

le 70 /200 USM (le f4 je suppose ) à l'air efficace...

chez Nikon ,ya un manque ,on a pas d'équivalent a 4 mais directement le génial 70 /200 2,8 VR (tout de meme 2000 euros)...mon prochain achat apres le D200


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir trouvé un père en jp, me voilà avec une mère :love:


Je me souviens plus il faisait nuit.
Mais c'est possible...


----------



## joubichou (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Paul bravo, travail sérieux ,comme toujours...
> 
> le 70 /200 USM (le f4 je suppose ) à l'air efficace...



Merci, oui, le F4, j'en suis enchanté.  
Par contre, j'ai pris une majorité de photos à l'Ixus. 
Comme ici à Lisbonne.
Pas toujours envie d'être chargé.


----------



## joubichou (14 Juin 2006)

Je sais plus si j'ai déja posté ma partouze de charançons


----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous   et bravo pour toutes vos photos et spécialement à Joubichou pour ses bestioles. Mais je ne peux pas bouler   

Une petite série de bestioles plus grosses


----------



## doudou83 (14 Juin 2006)

Ah oui !!!!!! Joubichou.... beau cliché :love:

2 clichés en descendant du Puy de Sancy : Le château de Murol et l'église de St Nectaire
à table .....


----------



## esope (14 Juin 2006)

avant d'aller boire une bière...






 

Paul c'est absolument superbe :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2006)

des murs toujours :love: :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (14 Juin 2006)

Jolie lumière...  

À défaut de mur en pierre, voici de la pierre et un mur... (toujours prises à Lyon le w-e dernier)...


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> 1. pour être en plein milieu, fallait que j'expose une partie de mon corps à la circulation des Champs  :affraid: ... donc je me suis dit que le parallaxe pouvait aller se faire ******




C'est ce point là qui compte le plus. Le reste, tu peux le récupérer dans photoshop.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. SirDeck, tu ne veux pas appeler Picouto Picouto (et pas Picotou ?), et pardonne-moi cette remarque, je suis un peu correctrice quelque part, et souvent, je me retiens à quatre bras :rateau:, en même temps, si tu préfères continuer, ça me fait toujours rire




:rose: :rose: :rose: 
ça m'apprendra à lire en diagonal :rateau:


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Paris, c'est la jungle


jolie ! beau contraste nature/bâtiment. Ca fait penser aux photos souvent faites à Central Park.


Edit : Oui, bon d'accord, jaurais pu répondre en un seul message. Fatigué :sleep: voilà tout.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2006)

:sleep: 









:sleep:


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> jolie ! beau contraste nature/bâtiment. Ca fait penser aux photos souvent faites à Central Park.



Voyage express à New York...


----------



## ederntal (14 Juin 2006)

Exercice de style... rien de bien original mais ça fait toujours son petit effet  J'ai rien retouché, ni couleur, ni cadrage, c'est brut de sortie d'appareil.

Voir ici => Verdure (x9)

En voici une d'elle :


----------



## alfred (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens plus il faisait nuit.
> Mais c'est possible...


Et t'étais bourré aussi, je suppose?


----------



## mamyblue (15 Juin 2006)

J'ai retrouvé une ancienne photo!


----------



## ederntal (15 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ederntal : y a un trou noir tout bizarre en haut à droite



ARG erreur de pot de peinture, je rectifie ca direct


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


Pourquoi j'ai perdu 200 posts avec le nouveau Bar, mais pourquoi ! 
(désolé Paul... :rose: )


----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2006)

Nature morte


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2006)

Cà y est je me suis lâché...j'ai acheté le D200 ,il était dispo a la Fnac ,j'le crois encore pas ...dispo ,meme pas sur commande...

comparé ici au D50...

le D70 qui a pris la photo ,va bientot partir ...snif...

pas encore testé ,batterie en charge...


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Cà y est je me suis lâché...j'ai acheté le D200 ,il était dispo a la Fnac ,j'le crois encore pas ...dispo ,meme pas sur commande...
> 
> comparé ici au D50...
> 
> ...



Bon, tu vas me faire le plaisir, dès que la batterie est chargée, de modifier ta signature, et au trot !


----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu vas me faire le plaisir, dès que la batterie est chargée, de modifier ta signature, et au trot !


ouais daborre,c'est indécent cette débauche de matos


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

ben moi, je peux pas encore en changer, je fais avec du vieux 
















Ben oui quoi.:love:

Merci à tous pour vos photos.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu vas me faire le plaisir, dès que la batterie est chargée, de modifier ta signature, et au trot !



ouai ,atta ...l'est encore la le D70 ...
il va partir pour 350 euros ...+ CF512

ouai j'essaye de poster une image avant ce soir histoire de voir ce que çà donne ...

pas trop lourd en tout cas  comme boitier ,comparé au D2x que j'ai eu en main un bref instant ya 15 jours...

par contre la poignée grip ,impossible a l'avoir d'apres le vendeur...délai hyper long...

franchement ,encore samedi la fnac en avait pas ,et la paf ,5 en stock...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ,atta ...l'est encore la le D70 ...
> il va partir pour 350 euros ...+ CF512




combien? et c'est maintenant que tu le dis?  je suis mort


----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> combien? et c'est maintenant que tu le dis?  je suis mort


'tain l'enflure il aurait pu nous en parler


----------



## Dory (15 Juin 2006)

> c'est indécent cette débauche de matos



Un manque de politesse ...

Très belles photos tout le monde et Mamy quel progrès....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> 'tain l'enflure il aurait pu nous en parler



j'en avais parlé ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un manque de politesse ...
> 
> Très belles photos tout le monde et Mamy quel progrès....



il aurait été dans ma signature...

faut bien se lacher de temps en temps


----------



## SirDeck (15 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> 2 petites choses :
> j'aurai bien aimé les voir tous alignés :rateau:


Un peu comme ça : 










Moi je préfère l'autre. Même si la goûte d'eau en haut à droite me plaît bien.




			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la tache en bas à gauche (vignettage ???  )


Non le vignetage c'est symétrique dans les quatre coins, c'est moins violent et mon Tamron ne vignette pas  
Les lisettes sont dans une assiette. C'est le bord. Là encore j'aime bien.


----------



## rockindé (15 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2006)




----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2006)

un feu d'artifice pour ce soir !






lp:sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> par contre la poignée grip ,impossible a l'avoir d'apres le vendeur...délai hyper long...


J'avais eu le même problème avec la poignée du D100 : les délais se comptaient en mois ! Et puis, la fnac de Nice en a trouvée une au fond de ses stocks. Le temps de la rapatrier sur Marseille (une semaine) et c'était bon ! 

Tu peux aussi la commander sur des sites US... Mais bon, ce n'est pas le sujet du fil ! 







(Bon, le fond gris, je sais, je sais, mais j'avais la flemme) ​


----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2006)

Une mouche "à la casse"....






lp


----------



## ederntal (15 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Bon, le fond gris, je sais, je sais, mais j'avais la flemme) ​




   
très joli!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avais eu le même problème avec la poignée du D100 : les délais se comptaient en mois ! Et puis, la fnac de Nice en a trouvée une au fond de ses stocks. Le temps de la rapatrier sur Marseille (une semaine) et c'était bon !
> 
> Tu peux aussi la commander sur des sites US... Mais bon, ce n'est pas le sujet du fil !
> 
> ...




oui très joli ,les amoks phOtowww comme toujours ,un style !


----------



## mamyblue (16 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un manque de politesse ...
> 
> Très belles photos tout le monde et Mamy quel progrès....


 Merci Dory chui très émue d'autant plus que j'ai été complètement bloquée  depuis hier en fin de matinée jusqu'a maintenant. J'avais une page qui m'interdisait tout accès, je ne pouvais plus aller nul part... :affraid: Mais je suis ravie d'être à nouveau parmi vous   :love: et bravo à tout le monde pour les jolies photos postées pendant que je me battais avec mon ordi


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)

à tous


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2006)

Ah elisnice...  





_Chutes Montmorency au Québec_​


----------



## Craquounette (16 Juin 2006)

elisnice il fait chaud dans le parc de Maroc Telecom ?  

WebO t'essaies de concurrencer Amok pour le Québec   

joubichou tjrs ces petites bêtes qui piquent, qui volent... 

Bon ben j'ai tjrs rien à poster moi... Faut que je reprenne les choses sérieusement!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> WebO t'essaies de concurrencer Amok pour le Québec



Qui?...  .........................  Adieu...  



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> t'en as pas une des chutes Ste Anne :love:



Eh non, je suis pas passé par là... mais j'ai bien envie de remettre les pieds au Québec...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et des bancs pour *dendrimere* et *picouto*
> 
> mais  tout le monde !
> 
> ...



La maison de St Laurent à Marrakesh?


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui?...  .........................  Adieu...


Web'O, si au lieu de faire l'interessant devant les meufs tu postais des photos de _vraies_ chutes ?!    Genre des mythiques, tu vois ?! 















Elis :  Profites en bien !​


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)

la même de plus près


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ***************



:afraid:

Je vérifie que ce soit accepté par la charte, et je reviens.


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> Je vérifie que ce soit accepté par la charte, et je reviens.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Web'O, si au lieu de faire l'interessant devant les meufs tu postais des photos de _vraies_ chutes ?!    Genre des mythiques, tu vois ?!


 
Bah, j'en ai des chutes mythiques... mais, c'est que... enfin.. tu vois... elles sont pas au Québec celles-ci... :hein:    :style: 

Je m'y attèle dès que je peux... :rose: 

Tiens, si j'allais me balader du côté des chutes du _Rhin_...


----------



## Moumoune (16 Juin 2006)

...photo volée à 3200 ISO... Mais le bruit du miroir a réveillé la belle...


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)

je finis ma série de bébêtes horribles


----------



## SirDeck (16 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> je finis ma série de bébêtes horribles



Tes photos sont beaucoup mieux  Tu as sans doute changer d'objectif et ça change tout  

Mais maintenant, tu devrais te pencher sur l'éclairage. En macro, c'est souvent indispensable. Tu devrais aller voir *par là*.


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Tes photos sont beaucoup mieux  Tu as sans doute changer d'objectif et ça change tout
> 
> Mais maintenant, tu devrais te pencher sur l'éclairage. En macro, c'est souvent indispensable. Tu devrais aller voir *par là*.


Je n'ai pas de reflex ,mais un bridge sony cybershot dsc F 717 c'est avec ça que je prends toutes mes photos


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous 
Joubichou comme d'hab, tes petites bestioles sont superbement prises sur le vif  
Mais j'ai un petit faible pour la belle endormi de Moumoune  

Ma série du jour


----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2006)

Du bois :


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)

J'adore le bois,d'ailleurs ma maison est en bois


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)




----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le bois,d'ailleurs ma maison est en bois




Merci joubichou !  


De la rouille :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

personne a des photos de New York ,Los Angeles ,San Francisco ,San Diego ?
Les Staaaaaates,rien de mieux ! ....il me tarde d'y retourner un jour ,çà va faire 10 ans l'an prochain...
ceux qui ont de belles photos des States ,j'adorerais!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> ...photo volée à 3200 ISO... Mais le bruit du miroir a réveillé la belle...



LE pb lol
le D200 a un superbe bruit de reflex ,mais ...C un bruit .... 

Leica numérique ,vite


----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2006)

Du gravier :


----------



## Moumoune (16 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> LE pb lol
> le D200 a un superbe bruit de reflex ,mais ...C un bruit ....
> 
> Leica numérique ,vite



Très chiant en concert ce foutu miroir qui remonte... ;-)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Très chiant en concert ce foutu miroir qui remonte... ;-)




C pas a moi que tu vas l'apprendre !
en jazz ,quand le batteur se tait ,c'est dur de faire des photos !
 

le Leica ,ya pas mieux finalement :discret ,les meilleurs objectifs,pas de bruit de miroir...


----------



## mamyblue (16 Juin 2006)

La biosphère de Montréal!


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> personne a des photos de New York ,Los Angeles ,San Francisco ,San Diego ?
> Les Staaaaaates,rien de mieux ! ....il me tarde d'y retourner un jour ,çà va faire 10 ans l'an prochain...
> ceux qui ont de belles photos des States ,j'adorerais!




J'en avais posté une petite série en février, et l'année dernière... et je pars fin aôut en Californie    

Une ancienne : 






PS : MacMarco : très graphique ! Elisnice : très joli banc et très belle couleur !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais posté une petite série en février, et l'année dernière... et je pars fin aôut en Californie
> 
> Une ancienne :
> 
> ...



continue ,je m'en lasse pas ...
la californie ,j'y suis allé en 1997 ,c'est génial...
c'est San Diego ,la photo ,la?


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> continue ,je m'en lasse pas ...
> la californie ,j'y suis allé en 1997 ,c'est génial...
> c'est San Diego ,la photo ,la?



Ah, là c'est le World trade Center, sans les Twins Towers, qui normalement seraient en plein milieu


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## clampin (16 Juin 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

Ouais ça c'est pas cool, et c'est toujours pareil : tu trouves enfin un endroit ou pisser et paf ! portes fermées.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Petite tof



Le bâtiment est un peu en partance pour les étoiles mais bienvenue  Il faudrait que tu redresses un peu tout ça


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​



encore une Amok Photowwww...

amok est ,en plus d'un bon photographe,un excellent retoucheur...
des images qui claquent ,qui pimentent un peu ce post!
tu serais pas un fan des courbes en S ,toi ? 
j'adore en tout cas ...


----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> encore une Amok Photowwww...
> 
> amok est ,en plus d'un bon photographe,un excellent retoucheur...
> des images qui claquent ,qui pimentent un peu ce post!
> ....




C'est pas New York, pourtant ? 


Vi, elles sont belles les photos d'Amok.


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un fan des courbes en S ,toi ?


Au risque de te decevoir, non, absolument pas. 

Ce truc m'enerve et je n'ai jamais réussi à en tirer quoi que ce soit. Il faut dire que la patience n'est pas une de mes vertues premières  D'ailleurs, si j'avais compris l'interêt de ce truc, va savoir si les images ne seraient pas encore plus "lumineuses" ?! 

Non, juste un peu de "niveaux". Pour le reste, il n'y a pas de secret : des couleurs qui claquent, c'est avant tout une bonne lumière, une bonne cellule et un mec derrière qui sait lire et garde longtemps ses boîtiers, sachant par habitude comment ils réagissent ! Et là, par exemple, de l'ocre sur fond de ciel polarisé (filtre monté en permanence), au soleil couchant, pas difficile de saturer. 

Merci, en tout cas, pour les commentaires ! Et pour NY, bientôt, bientôt...


----------



## mamyblue (16 Juin 2006)

Tunnel de l'université souterainne de Laval à Québec pour éviter le froid hivernal ! brrrrrrrr...


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Tunnel de l'université souterainne de Laval à Québec pour éviter le froid hivernal ! brrrrrrrr...


Mamy, je commence à m'inquiéter... Tes dernières photos sont non seulement droites mais correctement cadrées...

Tu as essayé de passer celle du dessus en noir et blanc ?


----------



## Craquounette (16 Juin 2006)

​
Désolée mais c'est pas le Québec


----------



## esope (16 Juin 2006)

suite de la série des petites bêtes:


----------



## mamyblue (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mamy, je commence à m'inquiéter... Tes dernières photos sont non seulement droites mais correctement cadrées...
> 
> Tu as essayé de passer celle du dessus en noir et blanc ?


 Merci Amok! Ce beau compliment me fait très plaisir et m'encourage à continuer  :love:

Non j'ai pas pensé à la faire en noir et blanc ! Mais je te promet d'essayer...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de te decevoir, non, absolument pas.
> 
> Ce truc m'enerve et je n'ai jamais réussi à en tirer quoi que ce soit. Il faut dire que la patience n'est pas une de mes vertues premières  D'ailleurs, si j'avais compris l'interêt de ce truc, va savoir si les images ne seraient pas encore plus "lumineuses" ?!
> 
> ...



le polaaaaaa...

j'en ai un mais diametre 58  ,pour mon zoom AFD ,il va pas sur le zoom DX ,en numérique ,G pas essayé de pola encore ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de te decevoir, non, absolument pas.
> 
> Ce truc m'enerve et je n'ai jamais réussi à en tirer quoi que ce soit. Il faut dire que la patience n'est pas une de mes vertues premières  D'ailleurs, si j'avais compris l'interêt de ce truc, va savoir si les images ne seraient pas encore plus "lumineuses" ?!
> 
> ...



les courbes en S ,c'est bien mais faut pas trop exagerer le S ...


----------



## esope (16 Juin 2006)

et les mouettes en ville...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

sur ta derniere photo amok ,une courbe en "léger S " suivi d'une légère baisse de saturation ...t'en penses quoi?


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Juin 2006)

Une petite série sur Montréal  












Spécial dédicace à mamy


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite série sur Montréal


Je me trompe ou celle-ci fut prise rue Drumond, juste devant l'hotel Europa ?! A gauche, un parking, à droite la caserne des pompiers ?


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sur ta derniere photo amok ,une courbe en "léger S " suivi d'une légère baisse de saturation ...t'en penses quoi?



Strictement rien vu que je t'ai dit ne pas maitriser la chose ! 

Pour les polas, en ce qui me concerne, 1 sur chaque optique. C'est un budget ! Surtout celui du 80/200 2,8 !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2006)

belle photo jpmiss


----------



## esope (16 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> ...photo volée à 3200 ISO... Mais le bruit du miroir a réveillé la belle...
> 
> "belle endormie"​



J'aime beaucoup et en plus elle me fait penser à celle-ci que j'ai prise hier:




elle est pas très nette mais j'la trouve :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2006)

La porte d'Amok me fait rêver, j'aime bien les portes, surtout quand on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a derrière. J'ai du poster il y a quelques temps une porte, rouge aussi, vue en Mauritaine. La photo n'est pas du niveau de celle d'Amok, ça c'est sûr  mais cette porte rouge au milieu de pas grand-chose et que j'ai vue il y a 25 ans me fait toujours rêver quand j'y repense. Merci à Amok de m'y avoir encore fait rêver.  

Pour la peine, et pour pas flooder, d'autres portes. Si vous n'aimez pas trop la photo, laissez-vous embarquer par les portes, qui sait où elles conduisent. 







Sur le mont-Lozère. L'herbe pousse sur l'aire devant la porte de la grange, ouverte.






 Sur le causse Méjean, la porte est fermée





Chinguetti, là aussi la porte est fermée, mais je ne la trouve pas rébarbative 
(Le scan est dégueu par contre )


----------



## Rhyton (16 Juin 2006)

deux fleurs deux visages.


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juin 2006)

Le ciel existe aussi à Paris


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

Le ciel et la verdure du Morbihan.. mon paysage de chaque matin...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le ciel existe aussi à Paris



Ouais mais pas la mer


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

Et à dix minutes de la maison, ce charmant petit port de Lomener pris en photo cet hiver lors d'une grande marée.


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Juin 2006)

Montréal suite


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais pas la mer




C ou çà ?
endroit exact STP ,dans un moins j'débarque! 

super chouette comme série


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> _"Blue eyes_
> _Baby's got blue eyes"
> _​


_

Comme c'est beau !!!!!!!!!! Cette touche de couleur dans cette photo en noir et blanc, un ravissement pour les yeux !!!!  _​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C ou çà ?
> endroit exact STP ,dans un moins j'débarque!
> 
> super chouette comme série




C'est à Marseille. Précisément aux Goudes Marseille est (juste avant les calanques).

Si tu as Google Earth c'est là:  43°12'48.11"N   5°20'31.29"E

J'ai aussi fait 2 panoramiques.

Si tu as un peu de temps pendant que tu es sur la côte je te conseille vivement d'aller faire un tour par là bas. C'est à 2 heures de Nice par l'autoroute.Les calanques entre Marseille et Cassis sont un des plus beaux endroits du monde même si l'été c'est un peu bondé. Faire un tour en "promène couillons" (bateau à touristes  ) le long des calanques au départ de Cassis  vaut vraiment le détour.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est beau !!!!!!!!!! Cette touche de couleur dans cette photo en noir et blanc, un ravissement pour les yeux !!!!



Bah moi j'aime pas du tout ce genre de bricolage. Ca dénature complètement une photo qui aurait pu être jolie.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi j'aime pas du tout ce genre de bricolage. Ca dénature complètement une photo qui aurait pu être jolie.



Bah je respecte ton goût, mais personnellement j'ai flashé dessus, spontanément, alors que j'adore les photos en noir et blanc sans "bricolage" comme tu dis.... Mais là j'ai trouvé cela splendide...

Voilà, voilà...


----------



## alfred (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bah je respecte ton goût, mais personnellement j'ai flashé dessus, spontanément, alors que j'adore les photos en noir et blanc sans "bricolage" comme tu dis.... Mais là j'ai trouvé cela splendide...
> 
> Voilà, voilà...



Bah oui c'est ça les gouts et les couleurs. 

2 vues de la baie de Marseille depuis le toit de La Cité Radieuse (Le Corbusier) Dite "Maison du Fada":


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2006)

Quelque-part au Maroc, je sais plus trop où (avant d'arriver à Erfoud peut-être)...  C'était dans l'après-midi, temps menaçant.



Tu permets l'vieux, Amok?


----------



## alfred (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Vu d'en haut, il a l'air choupette ton touriste !!!!!! :D


----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est à Marseille. Précisément aux Goudes Marseille est (juste avant les calanques).
> 
> Si tu as Google Earth c'est là:  43°12'48.11"N   5°20'31.29"E
> 
> ...



arffff C loin de la cote !!
remarque G 2 semaines cette année ,donc ca va ,mais ca passe vite ,avec Jazz a juan ,pi nice ,pi un petit tour en italie ...
ouai pkoi pas ,C avant marseille ,les calanques quand on vient d'antibes?
ouai çà me dit bien ,a la limite on se fait signe ,pi tu mfra visiter...

super ton 1er pano !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> _"Blue eyes_
> _Baby's got blue eyes"
> 
> 
> ...




ahhhhh ,C bôoooooooo !


----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2006)

cette pauvre bête s'est noyée dans mon pèrniflard


----------



## esope (17 Juin 2006)

(c'est un croquant au chocolat disponible dans tous les bons Carrefour©   )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> cette pauvre bête s'est noyée dans mon pèrniflard




y sé noyé car il est passé au dessus de l'haleine du chien ,au dessus ...
anesthésié ,le pov' insect ,mdr !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> cette pauvre bête s'est noyée dans mon pèrniflard



Allez, avoue, tu voudrais bien finir comme ça !!!


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La porte d'Amok me fait rêver, j'aime bien les portes, surtout quand on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a derrière. J'ai du poster il y a quelques temps une porte, rouge aussi, vue en Mauritaine. La photo n'est pas du niveau de celle d'Amok, ça c'est sûr  mais cette porte rouge au milieu de pas grand-chose et que j'ai vue il y a 25 ans me fait toujours rêver quand j'y repense. Merci à Amok de m'y avoir encore fait rêver.


Alors dédicace spéciale pour Luc qui aime les portes rouges ! 




​


----------



## Pierrou (17 Juin 2006)

Bon... j'me lance... 
Mon père a eu un ptit numérique 6 mégapixels pour son anniversaire, et il me l'a prété cette semaine, donc me suis amusé un peu... c'est po folichon, folichon... mais ça m'a plus, alors je les mets.. 

Photo de là ou j'habite à Angers, belle lumière de nuit:





,

Pis une tof de la rue en vitesse d'obturation lente... j'aime bien les flous lumineux...





Uala...  :rose:


----------



## Galatée (17 Juin 2006)

Bon, puisque la reine-mère est au Maroc coucou, forcément, ça me rappelle des souvenirs 

Alors hop, la photo de base du touriste :




*Pierrou*, rigolote ta fontaine ! Dommage quand même que la photo soit un peu floue et qu'on voie l'immeuble derrière, mais la lumière est chouette, en effet 

*Amok*, :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  _(enfin, comme d'hab' quoi )_.

*Esope*, ton fondant (ou croquant, je sais plus :rose au chocolat, yummy !   :love:
Mais...


			
				Scrogneugneu de machine à la noix de coco des Caraïbes a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez gna gna gna des points de réputation bla bla bla esope.



*Picouto*, il est vrai que ta photo est mieux en noir et blanc  J'aime bien, moi, ces petits bricolages, le problème est que c'est à la limite du kitsch. Enfin, pas toujours, hein, je sais pas si vous avez vu *Sin City*, mais on peut pas dire que c'est kitsch  .
Ton petit modèle est très mignon, et j'aime beaucoup ta photo 
Mais la cantinière ne m'autorise pas non plus à te donner des ptits pois. 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


_Message privé à l'intention de WebO : kilécon...    Mais j'ai mesuré, hein, ça penche pas. _


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors dédicace spéciale pour Luc qui aime les portes rouges !
> 
> tof​



Moi aussi j'ai une porte rouge:






Et aussi une jaune et une verte:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> la Cité Radieuse dont tu parlais quelques posts plus loin ?
> Au début, j'ai cru que tu t'étais amusé à bricoler
> 
> en tout cas



Absolument 

Voici une "rue":


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *sydney*, tu ne veux pas nous montrer des petites photos ?



j'ai rien de neuf a proposer ,je suis pas encore sorti avec le D200 ...
je fais du vélo la en ce moment...

a propos de vélo ,le tour passe pas loin de chez moi le 3 juillet ,le D200 sera de sorti ,avec la rafale a 6 image /seconde çà devrait etre sympa ! 

on en reparle ,tiens au fait ,ce serait interessant que tous se mobilisent pour photographier le tour de france ...


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Juin 2006)

à tous, quelques images sur Montréal et New York


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2006)

Il est mimi nan ..?    une espèce de papillon


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Il est mimi nan ..?    une espèce de papillon




C un bombyl

bombyl


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2006)

merci pour l'info Syd!!   ah ,je vois que tu as switché la photo de ta signature ! belle bête tu vas faire des merveilles avec un engin pareil !!


----------



## al02 (17 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C un bombyl
> 
> bombyl



*NAN !!*   

C'est un Moro-Sphinx !

Difficile à photographier d'ailleurs, car toujours en mouvement pour butiner de fleur en fleur (de lavande).


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2006)

Ah oui cliché à l'appui .merci Al02 .En fait il butinait sur des fleurs de sauge


----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## al02 (17 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui cliché à l'appui .merci Al02 .En fait il butinait sur des fleurs de sauge



Il affectionne aussi les lavandes.


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2006)

étrange,je viens de photographier un papillon à plumes ,il n'est pas très net,mais il fait environ 2 mm de long


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *NAN !!*
> 
> C'est un Moro-Sphinx !
> 
> Difficile à photographier d'ailleurs, car toujours en mouvement pour butiner de fleur en fleur (de lavande).




ouai C vrai ,je le savais ,mais quand GT jeune ,ce sphinx on le nommait bombyl ,le vrai bombyl est + petit...

j'en avais attrapé un ,ce sphinx:il fait du sur place en butinant ,si on approche doucement on peut l'attraper entre les deux mains...pour le relacher ensuite ,c'est inoffensif cette petite bete...
autant pour moi ...

bon toujours pas sorti avec le D200 

mais crop 100% (RAW) de monoeil   avec flash integré...







les RAW sont a 15,5 Mo ...

le calcul est vite fait ,si on veut etre un minimum a l'aise ,il faut une carte 4 Go


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2006)

il est bien beau...mais étrange !!!!:affraid::love:   moi j'ai 1 ch'tite fleur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2006)

super ,NYC ,l'empire state ...:love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *NAN !!*
> 
> C'est un Moro-Sphinx !
> 
> Difficile à photographier d'ailleurs, car toujours en mouvement pour butiner de fleur en fleur (de lavande).


effectivement c'est un moro-sphynx,hyper difficile a photographier,on l'appelle aussi l'oiseau mouche car il est aussi rapide qu'un colibri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cette photo n'est pas de moi malheureusement


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Juin 2006)

Super vos p'tites bestioles volantes   









 à suivre


----------



## Sloughi (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## al02 (17 Juin 2006)

Superbe photo, Joubichou :love:


----------



## esope (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2006)

Le "jardin d'hiver" de la "maison du fada":


----------



## alfred (17 Juin 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> cette pauvre bête s'est noyée dans mon pèrniflard


Ahh... je pensais qu'elle était entrain de faire la bronzette...  

La chasse du jour










​
Bravo tout le monde...

Elizabeth


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ahh... je pensais qu'elle était entrain de faire la bronzette...



Qui ? la robe bleue ? Elle n'en a visiblement pas besoin, ou alors c'est de l'entretien !


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qui ? la robe bleue ? Elle n'en a visiblement pas besoin, ou alors c'est de l'entretien !


Je savais que tu préfères les robes bleues


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2006)

[JP Miss : je sais, le fond gris !  Mais je vous l'ai déjà dit : je suis un gros flemmard ! ]​


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2006)

Il est de retour bientot SuperMan...


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Il est de retour bientot SuperMan...
> 
> 
> ​



Un conseil : cliquez sur le lien de la signature du loustic cité !


----------



## fanou (18 Juin 2006)

La tarte/pizza de ce midi, aussi belle que bonne !


----------



## alfred (18 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> La tarte/pizza de ce midi, aussi belle que bonne !
> 
> ​



Hum..... Là, vraiment.... Ne le prends pas mal, hein ?! Mais là, d'un seul coup, je n'ai plus très faim.... T'as pas des cahuètes plutôt ?


----------



## fanou (18 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hum..... Là, vraiment.... Ne le prends pas mal, hein ?! Mais là, d'un seul coup, je n'ai plus très faim.... T'as pas des cahuètes plutôt ?


c'est parce que tu n'as pas l'odeur...  

Le père Laroche, en direct de chantilly. Il est presque d'époque...


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ta porte, Amok 
Ici, ce n'est pas la porte qui est rouge, c'est ce qui est autour 
(si vous y tenez, je peux rougir aussi de la perspective, un brin style valentin le désossé )






Et pour passer du coq à l'âne, un petit monument sur la bête du Gévaudan, là-haut sur la Margeride :






Je la dédicace à Lorna


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta porte, Amok
> Ici, ce n'est pas la porte qui est rouge, c'est ce qui est autour
> (si vous y tenez, je peux rougir aussi de la perspective, un brin style valentin le désossé )


10 pas sur la droite, il y a une magnifique porte bleue. Et un peu plus haut, en passant la porte, une église aux couleurs fabuleuses ! Le temps de retrouver ca sur un de mes disques...


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Juin 2006)

Elle est peut-être dédicacée à Lorna, et c'est moi qui jubile, en ce moment. 

  

---

Alfred, à couper le souffle!

---

Magnifiques pages, que je visite toujours avec toujours autant d'admiration


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

Voilà le tunnel en noir et blanc. j'espère que celui là restera et qu'il soit aussi que l'autre


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

Voilà le tunnel en noir et blanc. j'espère que celui là restera et qu'il soit aussi bien que l'autre


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Juin 2006)

Mamy, où est-ce donc? Ça me dit quelque chose (posté deux fois, en passant) 

---

Lumière dakaroise:


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Mamy, où est-ce donc? Ça me dit quelque chose (posté deux fois, en passant)
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Ben je crois que tu connais  c'est à Québec le tunnel souterrain qui va à l'université de Laval ! Par le froid hivernal c'est super :love:

J'en profite pour dire bravo a tout le monde pour les belles photos


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous et bravo pour toutes vos super photos   














Maintenant la douche et au boulot  

 à suivre


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> La chasse du jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belle prise! 
C'est de la sauvage ou d'élevage?








Caro très belle lumière


----------



## alfred (18 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta porte, Amok
> Ici, ce n'est pas la porte qui est rouge, c'est ce qui est autour
> (si vous y tenez, je peux rougir aussi de la perspective, un brin style valentin le désossé )




dans le sud, ok, mais où?

superbe coin et très belle photo.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> dans le sud, ok, mais où?


Affiche l'image dans une nouvelle fenetre, remonte de 2 répertoires, rends toi page 3, clique sur la 2eme image et tu auras la réponse.... 

Note au passage l'élégance du template utilisé.....


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois que tu connais  c'est à Québec le tunnel souterrain qui va à l'université de Laval ! Par le froid hivernal c'est super :love:




Ah ben Tabarn.... Entre le pavillon Vachon et le de Koninck...  à l'époque, ce tunnel était noir, et il avait des filets de saleté qui bougeaient au gré du souffle des tunnels, qui touchaient à notre tête, si on était trop grand  Z'ont fait le ménage depuis!!!!   En effet, pas trop chaud, j'en ai attrapé des rhumes sous ces souterrains.

Clin d'oeil sympa Mamy :love: 

---

Amok, qualité toujours irreprochable   On apprend à tes cotés.


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

Pour Carode une des chutes de ton pays le Québec !  :love:


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2006)

Bon, même si c'est pas tout à fait ça, j'aime l'ambiance et le mouvement.:rose: 
Bravo aux aut' sinon. Je ne me lasse pas de les regarder et reregarder. Ca roxxe.

*Edité : Merci JpMiss, c'était effectivement too much ce cadre.*


----------



## Pooley (18 Juin 2006)

allez hop, quelques photos du cru été 2005


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Tango



J'aime beaucoup la première (même si le cadre est peut etre un peu trop présent)


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Belle prise!
> C'est de la sauvage ou d'élevage?


Sauvage... :love:


----------



## rockindé (18 Juin 2006)




----------



## alfred (18 Juin 2006)

et des mâts datant des "fifties".

contraste bruxellois.


----------



## esope (18 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et d'abord bravo à tous  spécialement  aux gens rares ici : Melounette pour son tango, Carodedakar pour sa jolie photo, Nightwalker pour être passé avec une très belle image, Picouto, pour ses lumineuses ancolies, Mamy qui s'applique, alfred pour son Hyde Park et la toile de ses chaises longues gonflées par le vent (belle vue du matin aussi), gnoumy pour NY sans oublier les valeurs sûres : jpmiss (à première vue, j'ai pensé que le jardin d'hiver de la maison du fada était un couloir d'hôpital !), amok, esope, LucG, joubichou, doudou enfin, bref, à tous ceux qui passent ici essayer de partager leur sensibilité et la beauté
> 
> bon, moi, je me suis un peu amusée, attention les yeux ! :
> 
> ...




Les photos sonbt super top mais les cadres... euh ben je dirais que ça pique les yeux...  
Peut-être en plus fin pourquoi pas mais là franchement...  ​


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

je vous ai manqué ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2006)

*WebO* et *MamyBlue* vous auriez dû nous dire que vous partiez en vacances ensemble... 

Petits cachotiers  

La preuve : Montmorency selon WebO et les chutes de MamyBlue...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vous ai manqué ?



[Mode Auto faux-cul /on] oh oui alors, msieur [Mode Auto faux-cul /off]

PPF:



Melounette : J'adore ton Tango.


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Juin 2006)

et    à tous

Moi je reste encore à NYC, j'espère du reste y retourner cet hiver  














 à suivre :love: :love:


----------



## Sloughi (18 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sonbt super top mais les cadres... euh ben je dirais que ça pique les yeux...
> Peut-être en plus fin pourquoi pas mais là franchement...




au contraire ,très bonne idée les cadres je trouve

ouai très bien ,les fleurs j'aime les gros cadres colorés ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vous ai manqué ?



non ,on peut pu faire cqu'on veut  

naaaaon ,bon retour !


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> dans le sud, ok, mais où?



Comme tu vois, tu as les deux comiques qui sont prêts à t'aider 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> 10 pas sur la droite, il y a une magnifique porte bleue. Et un peu plus haut, en passant la porte, une église aux couleurs fabuleuses ! Le temps de retrouver ca sur un de mes disques...






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Affiche l'image dans une nouvelle fenetre, remonte de 2 répertoires, rends toi page 3, clique sur la 2eme image et tu auras la réponse....



C'est à Roussillon, qui n'est pas en Roussillon mais en Provence  




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Note au passage l'élégance du template utilisé.....



Le jp a raté sa vocation, au lieu d'anesthésiste, il eut du faire publicitaire  (pour sa pomme évidemment) mais c'est vrai, son template (puisque c'est lui qui l'a commis), je le trouve très bien. Ceci dit, c'est Didier Guillon et non jpmiss qui a fait Galerie, le template, c'est jamais que de l'habillage


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> *WebO* et *MamyBlue* vous auriez dû nous dire que vous partiez en vacances ensemble...
> 
> Petits cachotiers
> 
> La preuve : Montmorency selon WebO et les chutes de MamyBlue...


 Que le monde est petit :hein: Craquounette, ou qu'on soit il y a toujours quelqu'un qui nous reconnait  peut-être une île déserte...et pis encore...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

*Je confirme... Elle penche!*


----------



## joubichou (18 Juin 2006)

ton doigt aussi il penche


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Je confirme... Elle penche!*




Oh un bigoudaine!


----------



## joubichou (18 Juin 2006)

un peu d'action!


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> un peu d'action!


J'ai fait quasi exactement la même avec mon Loulou bilou, faut que je la retrouve.\o/Je peux pas te bouler mais j'aime.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

merci pour vos photos

en voici une d'hier. sans aucune concertation, cette dame a fait ça (merci). C'était à l'occasion de l'inauguration d'un nouvel espace de travail d'un pote.






la lumière est pas top mais à 2h hier, c'était lumière blanche totale et le cadre est pas top. Mais bon, je l'aime beaucoup.


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Juin 2006)

Le ciel ce soir   













Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## joubichou (18 Juin 2006)

J'adore tes hirondelles


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2006)

le ciel de ma terasse toujours...






pour ceux qui souhaite mater la taille maxi (10 Mpix) ,c'est un RAW du D200,100 ISO + 'tit correction -0,3 IL...

en grand


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2006)

superbe ce ciel sydney

moi cet aprèm j'ai été aux Serres d'Auteuil, un trésor :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2006)

Une autre ,







-0,3 IL toujours ,bon le coucher de soleil ,ya des HL un peu cramées ,mais avec le D70 ,je baissais des fois d'1 IL pour le meme résultat ...
ya du progrès ...

en grand et en tiff 25 Mo


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

sur ce, je laisse quelques indices ici et je vais me coucher, faut se réhabituer à se coucher plus tôt qu'il parait... 





_bien entendu et comme très souvent il faut cliquer sur l'image..._


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> superbe ce ciel sydney
> 
> moi cet aprèm j'ai été aux Serres d'Auteuil, un trésor :love:




superbe cette feuille maiwen ...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> superbe cette feuille maiwen ...


merci 

c'est pas très dur les feuilles


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> superbe cette feuille maiwen ...


J'allais le dire. On dirait du tissu. Et cette petite ouverture en haut, aooow.:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> c'est pas très dur les feuilles



quel vert ,çà claque !


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Je confirme... Elle penche!*



J'ai toujours trouvé ca nul, les nazes qui se mettent devant toi lorsque tu essaies de photographier peinard un monument. A ta place je lui aurais mis un grand coup de latte dans les testiboules, au tondu italien.


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Juin 2006)

Une petite dernière de Manhattan avant d'aller dormir   
Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juin 2006)

Hier, j'ai essayé pour le 2e jour mon tout nouveau 20D :love:... et dans un théâtre...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2006)

Yen a marre des mouettes...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Yen a marre des mouettes...



ohhh ,des gens !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2006)

Superbes Paul 

Pas de gens pour moi mais du béton:
















Sur la dernière on voit le Modulor, personnage aux proportions "parfaites" qui a servi à la conception des dimensions de la cité radieuse.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

Pestalozzi avec les enfants   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2006)

Dis mamy, tu vas pas nous faire à chaque fois la version couleur ET la version N&B? Si?


----------



## r0m1 (19 Juin 2006)

Coucou  à tous ! 

Deux petites photos prises cette semaine, dont une qui montre que la méditérrannée à beau être une mer tranquille, quand le mistral se lève, il fait des dégâts aussi... 









J'aime bien cette allure de batreau fantôme...


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dis mamy, tu vas pas nous faire à chaque fois la version couleur ET la version N&B? Si?


 Non c'est promis c'était juste une expérience pour voir la différence...
(Si tu regarde bien les deux photos, elles ne sont pas identiques)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est promis c'était juste une expérience pour voir la différence...
> (Si tu regarde bien les deux photos, elles ne sont pas identiques)



sur la 1ere ya une mamy a gauche ,sur la 2eme ya une mamy a droite ...
dans les deux cas ,une mamie derrière le viseur !


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Juin 2006)

Sympa ton vaisseau fantôôôôôme Rom1  

Sur le pont Jacques Cartier :rose:


----------



## alfred (19 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbes Paul
> 
> Pas de gens pour moi mais du béton:
> 
> Sur la dernière on voit le Modulor, personnage aux proportions "parfaites" qui a servi à la conception des dimensions de la cité radieuse.




aaaaah le corbusier. :love: :love: 

ce que j'aimerais voir un jour du côté de menton: 
"Cabanon Le Corbusier: Sur la promenade Le Corbusier (ancien chemin des douaniers) qui longe la côte depuis la pointe du Cap Martin jusquà Monaco, protégé par un grand caroubier, se cache le cabanon conçu par Le Corbusier. «Château» secret du grand architecte, ce modèle dhabitat minimum est une parfaite illustration de ce quil appelait la «machine à habiter» mettant en application les dimensions du «Modulor»"

si tu passe par là avec ton apn jpmiss


----------



## alfred (19 Juin 2006)

c'est vraiment magnifique.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2006)

vbulletin encore en grève... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

encore une du 8 Mai dernier ...

Ya une très belle photo de Dianne Reeves ,dans le numéro de jazzman ce mois ci...signée Christian Ducasse...
Ils disent qu'elle est la plus grande chanteuse ,au sommet de son art ,etc..ce que je confirme !


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2006)

merci à ikiki pour les conseils sur le n&b


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

a propos de noir et blanc ,çà CT le lac des cygnes ,à irkoutsk ,près du lac Baikal en aout 2000 ...
argentique ,kodak TMax 3200 (1600 iso ) scan Kodak PCD...


----------



## joubichou (19 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

je sais pas comment tu fais ,moi je ferais des cauchemars à photographier des trucs pareils !
Ce qui ne remet pas en cause la qualité de tes macros qui sont superbes! 

par contre ,la pas de cauchemars  
il est dans le dernier CI :

chauvignat

c'est pas chez lui que foguenne a été faire un stage ?

stage de high key:200 euros...


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas comment tu fais ,moi je ferais des cauchemars à photographier des trucs pareils !




Mais non, il doit dormir comme un bébé, joubichou : c'est mignon comme tout ces petites bêtes.  

Ceci dit, personnellement je les préfère dans la nature (c'est là que j'en photographie aussi) mais mon gamin fait l'élevage : scarabées divers et variés, punaises, sauterelles et criquets, coccinelles, mantes et, seuls exotiques, phasmes divers.   C'est parfois un peu pénible quand il y a nettoyage des ménageries avec les phasmes qui se baladent, heureusement lentement, les criquets qui sautent sans parler des grillons (heureusement il n'y en a pas pour l'instant) qui font du chahut.


----------



## Melounette (19 Juin 2006)

J'aime beaucoup tes photos Elisnice, merci de nous faire partager ton séjour qui a l'air riche en couleurs\o/(j'aime énormément la photo où il y a un bleu incroyable ).
Mais par contre, j'ai un peu de mal avec tes cadres, m'enfin pas tous.:rose:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2006)

les serres de cactus n'étaient pas ouvertes  
mais y'avait quand même de très jolies choses ... étranges parfois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais y'avait quand même de très jolies choses ... étranges parfois



Oui... un brin suggestives, jeune fille...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... un brin suggestives, jeune fille...


parait-il ...


----------



## imimi (19 Juin 2006)

Pfiouuuuu Maiwen elles sont chouettes tes photos !!!    

Mais voui elles sont bien aussi vos photos aux z'aut' là


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2006)

c'est beau maiwen :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2006)

une petite pour vous faire patienté






j'ai acheter ça pour faire joujou :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite pour vous faire patienté
> 
> ahhh je croyais qu'on ne citait plus les photos ?!!




un fish eye !

mouai...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas comment tu fais ,moi je ferais des cauchemars à photographier des trucs pareils !
> Ce qui ne remet pas en cause la qualité de tes macros qui sont superbes!
> 
> par contre ,la pas de cauchemars
> ...



ils sont très bien ses stages en plus


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils sont très bien ses stages en plus



j'imagine ...

chouette ses photos en tout cas ...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (19 Juin 2006)

Maiween, très belle série botanique
Craquounette, Belle des Champs... 

et un petit cadeau pour Sydney


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2006)

j'aime bien avoir le bronica dans mon sac, même si c'est lourd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Maiween, très belle série botanique
> Craquounette, Belle des Champs...
> 
> et un petit cadeau pour Sydney




NYC!:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien avoir le bronica dans mon sac, même si c'est lourd
> 
> Sidney, si tu ne lis pas ce message, tu es banni une journée !



avec çà au moins tu fais des photos...des vraies !

tu scannes avec quoi derrière?

paske le Nikon qui scanne le moyen format ,hem ...2500 euros non?

superbe image en tout cas ...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2006)

tu ferais mieux de t'appliquer un peu mackie hein !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2006)

c'est scanner pas le labo qui les tires j'ai juste légèrement redresser et un poil recadrer


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu ferais mieux de t'appliquer un peu mackie hein !




j'essais j'essais pas c'est pas facile avec cette vision inverser de bien cadré (bon j'ai le prisme depuis samedi :love: )


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Juin 2006)

à tous, et une petite série pour commencer la journée  









Et bravo à toutes et à tous pour vos images


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Craquounette, Belle des Champs...



:rose: :love: 

gnoumy


----------



## joubichou (20 Juin 2006)

Vous sentez l'odeur des champignons?


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Vous sentez l'odeur des champignons?



Absolument


----------



## Nat Design (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2006)

Et mon 1er N&B...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> un fish eye !
> 
> mouai...



j'ai mis une galerie complète en ligne


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2006)

si vous cliquez sur l'image, vous tomberez sur la première galerie de mes vacances, pas forcément des trucs hyper-intéressants mais quelques photos méritent le coup d'&#339;il... soyez indulgents avec le code, la galerie n'est pas optimisée (moi non plus d'ailleurs ce matin)





 Paul et Xavier (et Silvia ! :love


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ****** de brouillard !


 C'est magnifique, oui très belle photo Amok 
Amok                                       Ce message a été supprimé par Amok.             Motif: _Ca y est ! Elle est apparue ! _ http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=135 

A Québec il y a des maisons superbes :hein: Carode! Sur la 2ème, je sais pas comment 
cet homme faisait mais il était là toute la journée sans bouger   :love: 


s


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique, oui très belle photo Amok
> Amok                                       Ce message a été supprimé par Amok.             Motif: _Ca y est ! Elle est apparue ! _



Oui, très belle image, mais pas de moi ! 
J'avais simplement posté "p.utain de brouillard" car le post précédent était... blanc !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Paul et Xavier (et Silvia ! :love



Les Pyrénées existeraient donc bien... 

Xavier nous en a beaucoup parlé mais on ne les a pas beaucoup vue.  

(Soi-disant le brouillard.  )

Très chouette série. 


IceandFire, toujours aussi chouette tes portraits.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> A Québec il y a des maisons superbes :hein: + tof un peu floue



Beau travail, en effet.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2006)

Quelques part en Espagne.


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2006)

c'est bagdad café


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est bagdad café



Un peu. 
En fait en face, il y avait une station flambant neuve, celle-ci restant pour les photos.  (je ne vois pas d'autre intérêt.  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2006)

bon pour le D70 ,certains semblaient interessé ,et bon mon collegue la ,il voudrait avec le zoom DX ,mais le zoom je le garde ...
le prix :350 euros toujours...
contactez moi par MP


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quelques part en Espagne.



Quelques part en Egypte:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un peu.
> En fait en face, il y avait une station flambant neuve, celle-ci restant pour les photos.  (je ne vois pas d'autre intérêt.  )




j'adore ces photos de stations service ,la version couleur est superbe ,et ce serait bien aussi en n et b ...


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les Pyrénées existeraient donc bien...



Je confirme ! 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Xavier nous en a beaucoup parlé mais on ne les a pas beaucoup vue.



Tu sais bien : "au commencement était le verbe" comme lui, il y est encore 




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (Soi-disant le brouillard.  )



Faut juste monter au-dessus 

Ici, c'était juste un peu de brume sur la vallée de la Têt mais le Canigou sortait bien la tête 






C'est sûr qu'on peut avoir mieux au Pic du Midi de Bigorre  (et encore mieux au Puy-de-Dôme)


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Une petite balade sur la corniche ? 





​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une petite balade sur la corniche ?
> 
> 
> ​


 
Jolie lumière matinale


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Et pour Luc :

La désormais célèbre porte de Roussillon  et l'église :









​


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pour Luc :
> 
> La désormais célèbre porte de Roussillon  et l'église :



Il va falloir que je scanne d'autres photos de Collonges-la-rouge (la seule que j'ai en numérique, je l'ai déjà postée, il me semble) : les gens vont finir par croire qu'il n'y a qu'en Provence qu'il y a du rouge. 

Ou alors de coins moins connus genre Marcillac, le Rouget, etc.


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jolie lumière matinale


Oui, n'est-ce pas ?! 




​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, n'est-ce pas ?!
> 
> ​


 
Rhâââ :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Bientôt les vacances !  Un grand classique ! 




​


----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, n'est-ce pas ?!
> 
> ​


 Oui Amok très jolie image et celle là c'est la tienne ?!


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Purée (pour ne pas dire plus), les rafales Amokiennes ça calme!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Purée (pour ne pas dire plus), les rafales Amokiennes ça calme!



C'est clair.


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Bon, vous roupillez ?! 




​


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Champ de blé



Tiens... Un champs de blé... Ca me rappelle qque chose  

vbulletin est encore en grêve...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... Un champs de blé... Ca me rappelle qque chose



Hum... Tu n'es pas obligée de raconter notre vie privée non plus ! D'autant que dans le champ de blé, ma première fois c'était avec Doquéville (et Sonny qui regardait). Ca va encore jaser.....


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hum... Tu n'es pas obligée de raconter notre vie privée non plus ! D'autant que dans le champ de blé, *ma première fois c'était avec Doquéville* (et Sonny qui regardait). Ca va encore jaser.....



Aaarrrggghhhhh je suis passée après Doquéville ??!!!   
Je savais que t'étais de "seconde main" mais t'aurais pu m'avertir quand même...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Aaarrrggghhhhh je suis passée après Doquéville ??!!!
> Je savais que t'étais de "seconde main" mais t'aurais pu m'avertir quand même...


Ma pauvre amie : de "seconde main" n'est même plus le mot ! Je ne passe plus le contrôle technique : les amortisseurs sont nazes, la carrosserie est piquée de partout, ca couine, ca grince dès que je m'ébranle , il n'y a guère que le bas de caisse qui soit encore intact ! 

Et hop, un autre grand classique ! 




​


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca grince dès que je m'ébranle



Change de main...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Change de main...


J'peux pas : a supposer que je n'ai plus d'arthrose, le coeur lacherait ! Mes pauvres enfants, comme disait Voltaire : je meurs au détail !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas : a supposer que je n'ai plus d'arthrose, le coeur lacherait ! Mes pauvres enfants, comme disait Voltaire : je meurs au détail !



Et en en gros ça donne quoi?


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et en en gros ça donne quoi?



En gros ca donne que Alem ou Foguenne va se pointer et que la planche sur laquelle tu te trouves va d'un seul coup s'incliner !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En gros ca donne que Alem ou Foguenne va se pointer et que la planche sur laquelle tu te trouves va d'un seul coup s'incliner !


 
   

Bon, une photo vite!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2006)

J'arrête de savonner alors..


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une photo vite!



Au hasard... Nice ?!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard... Nice ?!


 
Quartiers sud.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Nul (et encore, je suis gentil et il y a la charte) !

:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nul (et encore, je suis gentil et il y a la charte) !
> 
> :
> :
> ...


Venant de vous, c'est un compliment.


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Venant de vous, c'est un compliment.



:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> +"Des trucs ronds, violets avec des machins qui entrent d'un côté et qui ressortent de l'autre côté, même que ça a l'air drôlement dangereux"



Tiens ! C'est donc ce que signifie faire du Grand n'importe quoi ?   

Pour Ed --> C'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas terrible ta photo, un Ninja devrait boire du thé


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Venant de vous, c'est un compliment.


 
Tombe plutôt le futal, bizut!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tombe plutôt le futal, bizut!


Ah les rats, je m'en doutais un peu mais j'y croyais pas...



C'est pourtant vrai.


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tombe plutôt le futal, bizut!


Voilà !
Non mais je rêve : on est là, peinards à poster des photos, à papoter agréablement entre nous, et le squonce qui se pointe tout guilleret, poil brillant, queue frémissante, avec ses deux tasses (d'ailleurs tout ce qui va par deux est interdit par la charte, tu devrais le savoir) ! Rien que ca ca mérite le ban. Mais que font les modos ?! Tout part à volo ici !

D'ailleurs cet individu n'en est pas a son premier coup : c'est un récidiviste de la pire espèce, pas fréquentable, bref : malfaisant ! 

Tiens : si ca ne tenait qu'à moi, je l'enverais bien jouer à Collin-Maillard sur le périph' à la prochaine AE !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part...


----------



## macarel (20 Juin 2006)

dommage qu'on m'a volé mon appareil photo, ce thread me rappelle la "kelle musique..."  avant 04/05 
(mine de rien, il y a un avant et après  de 04/05):hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'on m'a volé mon appareil phot



:mouais:

Au delà de l'aspect étrange de la formulation, si tu veux mon avis, Ed doit y être pour quelque chose. Cet individu vit de rapines.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Non mais c'est pas bientôt fini!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Au delà de l'aspect étrange de la formulation, si tu veux mon avis, Ed doit y être pour quelque chose. Cet individu vit de rapines.



De cheval bien sûr...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Je tiens à signaler aux modérateurs compétents de ce forum que je n'y suis pour rien dans ce dérapage. Si vous avez besoin d'un témoignage à charge envers les responsables de cette dérive, n'hésitez pas à me contacter. 


_Amok, t'as oublié de dire que je suis aussi un délateur. _


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à signaler aux modérateurs compétents de ce forum que je n'y suis pour rien dans ce dérapage. Si vous avez besoin d'un témoignage à charge envers les responsables de cette dérive, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.
> 
> 
> _Amok, t'as oublié de dire que je suis aussi un délateur. _


Paul, Remy : je vous laisse juges de la moralité de ce trublion. Il poste _*UNE*_ photo et c'est instantanément le bordel dans un fil réputé pour sa bonne tenue, l'excellence de ses participants (il y a même des niçois), le haut niveau intellectuel et spirituel des interventions qui s'y échangent. Suisses, Belges, Français, Canadiens, tous unis dans la joie et l'amour de l'emulsion sensible, une communion et vlan, la fesse d'huitre, la mouche dans le potage, bref, Ed the head de sinistre mémoire.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head  est sur le liste des personnages troubles à surveiller intensivement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ed_the_Head  est sur le liste des personnages troubles à surveiller intensivement.


Mon cher Foguenne, le mot "liste" est féminin. On le désigne à l'aide du déterminant "la" et non "le".


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Mon pauvre Ed. Courage ou inconscience ? mystère. Mais les deux finissent souvent au même endroit et de la même façon : l'endroit d'où s'élèvent les cris plaintifs de ceux qui, au long de ces années de forums, ont cru qu'ils pouvaient se permettre -même avec humour- de reprendre un post de modérateur. Belge de surcroit. Dans peu de temps tu te tortilleras comme un ver coupé, supliant que l'on te banisse pour mettre fin a tes souffrances.
Regarde une dernière fois tes attributs mâles, chardons en jachère, dans leur teinte d'origine.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Pause


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est quoi d'après vous ?


La rampe de lancement de la première fusée Marocaine?


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
Elis, est-ce en relation avec les courses    

Pour ne pas flooder une petite photo :love: :love: 




Le St-Laurent :love: :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juin 2006)

Les couloirs se vident, les vacances approchent ...


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2006)

Artiste de cirque :









Chandler, sympas tes arcades  , mais les deux penchent un peu et elles mériteraient peut-être un cadre.


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chandler, sympas tes arcades  , mais les deux penchent un peu et elles mériteraient peut-être un cadre.



J'ai pas trop fait gaffe si elles penchaient ... pour les cadres je suis de ton avis mais j'ai posé la question 10 000 fois ici sans réponse. C'est peut-être pas assez technique.


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ed_the_Head  est sur le liste des personnages troubles à surveiller intensivement.



ah non, Ed_the_Head est sur la liste des amis de mes amis... manqueraient plus que vous y touchiez !!   

ps pour Ed : si tu vois un sale type avec une gueule de beau gosse trainer dans des bars louches (genre africains les bars quoi* ! ) et qu'il s'appelle Lionel, dis lui de te payer une mousse et dis lui qu'il m'en doit forcément une...

ah, j'avais oublié de vous dire que Ed était "pays"... bin ouais, je crois qu'il est bien amiénois ce crapé punkoïde !! (pour la définition de crapé, vous pouvez toujours courir ! )



*ne pas se méprendre, les bars louches furent parfois gouvernés (et quel gouvernail, beaucoup de filles s'en rappellent à pleine bouche...) par des noirs africains super super louches (genre qui louche sur toutes les filles et qui vous ressert un rhum bien sec en éclatant de rire)

merci de revenir au sujet, on est pas chez les zouav... euh au bar ici !!


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Juin 2006)

Jolies teintes Elis, (pour tes photos)   Mais pour ton enigme je sèche lamentablement :rose: :rose: 

Bon, une petite, histoire de ne pas   






Une pub sur la 8è Ave - 42è rue (autant que je m'en souvienne  ) à NYC 

Moi non plus je ne peux pas te bouler


----------



## twk (20 Juin 2006)

Allez Hop  Et une ptite photo de Yip pour finir 













































La suite plus tard


----------



## Virpeen (20 Juin 2006)

Allez, une petite série aussi... en attendant de pouvoir bouler... (sacré vBulletin  )... (bravo à tous... Belle page ! :love: )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une petite série aussi... en attendant de pouvoir bouler... (sacré vBulletin  )... (bravo à tous... Belle page ! :love: )




on dirait du " Maiwen "


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juin 2006)

Virpeen, Elisnice :  
Twk :  
Picoutu : Nice buttocks !  

Une petite dernière pour Sydney :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (20 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on dirait du " Maiwen "


 Ah bon ?   :love: C'est trop fort ! :rateau:


----------



## peyret (20 Juin 2006)

De la couleur sans fin !
Nos "amis" les cristaux !






lp


----------



## Galatée (20 Juin 2006)

:love: :love: :love:  Que de belles photos encore ici (bien qu'il y ait malheureusement un peu moins de fréquentation depuis la réouverture du bar, c'est dommage, on en avait vus qui étaient rares ici)... :love: :love: :love: 

Je sais plus si je l'avais mise celle-là en revenant du Maroc, mais je ne pense pas...

Pour le cadre, j'ai laissé celui de "Galerie", ça va ou pas ??




Comme quoi même dans les fins fonds de la vallée de l'Ourika, ils ont le câble...
 :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Pour le cadre, j'ai laissé celui de "Galerie", ça va ou pas ??



Bof.

Par contre la photo est jolie.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2006)

faudrait pas ouvrir la version 4 de ce post?
pour que çà rame moins?


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof.




De toutes façons, si tu veux avoir un avis favorable de jpmiss sur les cadres, il faut mettre celui-ci :






  

Et sinon, la photo, c'est pour vous permettre de vous recueillir 
Pour ceux que ça intéresse : Saint-Hilaire dans les Corbières, une petite abbaye avec un cloître où on respire bien et un superbe autel-sarcophage-reliquaire sculpté par le Maître de Cabestany.  

(Accessoirement, mais est-ce vraiment accessoire : les moines de Saint-Hilaire auraient inventé le premier brut du monde, en 1531, avant le champagne. Saint-Hilaire est dans la pays de la blanquette et du crémant de Limoux )


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, si tu veux avoir un avis favorable de jpmiss sur les cadres, il faut mettre celui-ci



Bah c'est plus sobre je trouve. 









Devinez où c'est.


----------



## alfred (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2006)

_un petit clic_


----------



## alfred (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

Tu m'as sûrement déjà entendu le dire, paresseux comme je suis, mais les escalators sont la plus belle invention du XXème siècle 
En non connaisseur, je dirai quand même que j'ai préféré les photos de celles où il n' y avait personne, et qui étaient plus nettes. Mais ceci explique cela j'imagine.
Bon retour en France en tout cas !


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:  Que de belles photos encore ici (bien qu'il y ait malheureusement un peu moins de fréquentation depuis la réouverture du bar, c'est dommage, on en avait vus qui étaient rares ici)... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Je sais plus si je l'avais mise celle-là en revenant du Maroc, mais je ne pense pas...
> 
> ...


 Non Galatée je pense pas que tu l'avais déjà postée! Bravo c'est une très belle image   

Et bravo à toutes et à tous pour avoir posté de si belles photos    :love:


----------



## basalmus (21 Juin 2006)

Salut!
Je pense que c'est la Tour St Jacques, non? 
ça fait un petit moment qu'elle est en restauration d'ailleurs.
Belles photos,elisnice.


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

_un petit clic encore et vous verrez que ça avance... bon au dodo maintenant car comme dirait ce cher Henri Michaux.

"Le matin, quand on est abeille, pas question de discuter, faut aller butiner."_


----------



## joubichou (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

un portrait d'Amok...


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

un autre


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

et une statuette représentant Bengilli (on voit bien la clarinette, instrument généreusement gonflé dont notre adsiniscastrateur joue merveilleusement du bout des lèvres)


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

là, c'est une statue de Miró représentant notre Saigneurie Amok






ps : on ne reconnait pas tout de suite le côté Loup des Steppes mais ses attributs sont bien là : les bottes pour vos arrières fessiers et le robinet pour les jolies femmes...


----------



## al02 (21 Juin 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Allez Hop  Et une ptite photo de Yip pour finir
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/twk1/upload/image/mariage2.jpg
> 
> ...



Belles photos ! 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui va se faire secouer les puces



C'est mieux là ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

J'en connais un qui va se faire secouer les puces


----------



## bengilli (21 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et une statuette représentant Bengilli (on voit bien la clarinette, instrument généreusement gonflé dont notre adsiniscastrateur joue merveilleusement du bout des lèvres)



LOL  T'as pu voir nos collections respectives quai Branly avant tout le monde ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui va se faire secouer les puces



Et un autre, un admin, en plus !


----------



## esope (21 Juin 2006)

deux de l'année dernière en italie (que j'ai peut-être déjà postés je m'en souviens plus  )










et bravo à tous cette page est vraiment


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> LOL  T'as pu voir nos collections respectives quai Branly avant tout le monde ?



on dirait bien !


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2006)

les deux seules photos "regardables" prises hier soir sur les quais. j'ai pas de pied donc toutes les autres sont floues









d'ailleurs la deuxième est floue aussi 

c'est pas très original mais bon 

ps : esope


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de pied



Mon Doquéville, ma pauvre enfant.... Je ne savais pas....


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un portrait d'Amok...


Y'a pas à dire : t'es doué pour les portraits : c'est tout à fait moi au réveil !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et un autre, un admin, en plus !



Ouais! 

Lui est Amok je les ai signalé aux modo!  :modo:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!
> 
> Lui est Amok je les ai signalé aux modo!  :modo:


Tu n'as rien compris. On ne doit pas citer les photos, soit, mais il y a deux dérogations : Celles d'Alem et de Foguenne. Il est même fort bien vu de les reprendre.

Voilà pourquoi un jour tu vas te retrouver devant LE message "vous n'êtes pas autorisé à poster sur ce forum". Parce que tu ne comprends rien, que tu n'as aucune éducation, les cheveux longs et que contrairement à tous les garçons et les filles de ton age tu ne marche pas dans la rue deux par deux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui confirme le vieil adage : "pas de pied, pas de netteté"




pas de trépied (trop feignant de le prendre !) mais ,...nette quand meme la pose B ! 
ne me dit pas Maiwen que sur les quais ,ya pas un truc pour poser ton appareil ...
oslo juillet 1999


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## Dory (21 Juin 2006)

Très belles photos tout le monde...il faut que je m'y mette aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2006)

Faudra que je poste quelques un de mes portraits "briques"... 
(réalisé sous l'emprise de jurançon...)


----------



## joubichou (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que je poste quelques un de mes portraits "briques"...
> (réalisé sous l'emprise de jurançon...)



J'ai une erection : 5 d'un coup en citation ! Merci, JPMiss !
paul, faut qu'on parle !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une erection. Merci, JPMiss !



Ravi d'avoir pu t'être utile. Ca doit pas arriver si souvent.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ravi d'avoir pu t'être utile. Ca doit pas arriver si souvent.



La dernière fois c'était en 1998. France/Brésil !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois c'était en 1998. France/Brésil !



C'est l'Amokette qui devait être contente...


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'Amokette qui devait être contente...


Ca, dès qu'une connerie est postée, le Fab débarque a la vitesse de l'éclair ! 

Eh bien, non, car après je me suis endormi.... Lorsque je me suis réveillé, il y avait sur l'écran un mec en treillis, avec un fusil a la main, qui tirait sur des canards en plastique dans la plaine de la Bauce. Tu parles si ca m'a aidé à repartir, ca ! Et depuis, plus rien. Quelques gouttes contre un arbre sur le bord de l'autoroute, la patte levée, sont mes seuls plaisirs du jour. Plaisirs simples et solitaires.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'Amokette qui devait être contente...



Bah tu sais avec du ppz si tu frotte bien ça laisse pas de tache....


----------



## DarkRomz (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## macarel (21 Juin 2006)

Bourdon de joubichou:
Bombus terrestris, auxilaire très précieux dans les serres de tomates

Mieux comme ça jpmiss?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

Eh voilà!
Bel exemple mÔssieur Amok!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca, dès qu'une connerie est postée, le Fab débarque a la vitesse de l'éclair !



Ca se voit tant que ça?


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Eh voilà!
> Bel exemple mÔssieur Amok!



Par contre, le DarkRomz... 8 posts et déjà hors charte !  :affraid: 


Tu vois, JP, là je ne cite pas vu qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une photo de Alem :love: ou de Paul :love: !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Eh voilà!
> Bel exemple mÔssieur Amok!



Enfin lui ne revendique pas quelques affinités avec Michel Strogoff    Une photo histoire non pas d'illustrer rateau mais de faire rêver


----------



## joubichou (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)

ah ,la on va etre copain ,j'adore cette ville ,mais je sais pas pkoi ,elle est pas évidente à photographier ...
disons que chaque fois que j'y suis passé ,c'était assez rapidement ,car sur ma route vers ou au retour de la cote belge...
promis ,un jour j'y consacrerais le temps et la rigueur que la photo exige ...et que cette belle ville mérite...


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2006)

Le parc Henri Thuillat, à Limoges, héberge entre autres :





Un magnifique sequoïa 









ainsi qu'un superbe et immense _jen'saisplusquoi_ _(joubichou ?)_


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

le problème étant que, Paul et moi, nous sommes sous la coupe de Bengilli et Amok, une sorte d'esclavage sexuel... depuis que Amok nous a entrainé lors d'une de ses longues chevauchées dans une steppe radieuse et que Bengilli nous a prouvé qu'il était l'inspiration du Marsupilami... 

  




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le DarkRomz... 8 posts et déjà hors charte !  :affraid:
> 
> 
> Tu vois, JP, là je ne cite pas vu qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une photo de Alem :love: ou de Paul :love: !



déjà quand tu sais à la fin du film que le Kiwiwi c'est DarkRomz*... tu sais déjà que ce type ne peut-être qu'Hors-Charte... mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait des trucs biens avec du Carton... des sculptures évanescentes hallucinogènes... (ps : jamais vu un truc aussi noir )


*merdre, j'ai révélé une fin d'un film plus fort qu'usual suspects...


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

Voilà. Compris, JPMiss ?!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Compris, JPMiss ?!



Ouais c'est bon...

Bande de pervers!


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2006)

Quel honneur que d'être cité


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> ta photo est superbe, dendrimere, cette lumière, d'une douceur infinie  (les couleurs sont naturelles ?)



Une très légère modife des courbes 
Que devient Yvos  ? En vacances dans un lieu reculé ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)

oula ,la 3eme est surex !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> ainsi qu'un superbe et immense _jen'saisplusquoi_ _(joubichou ?)_



celle la ,surex!


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Porte rouge ?




Je ne sais pas, je suis daltonien


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (21 Juin 2006)

Deux atmosphères (ben il n'y a pas de quai par ici...  ) très différentes... prises cet après-midi... En plus des photos, j'ai rapporté 3 belles tiques... Beurk et vive l'huile... :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Deux atmosphères (ben il n'y a pas de quai par ici...  ) très différentes... prises cet après-midi... En plus des photos, j'ai rapporté 3 belles tiques... Beurk et vive l'huile... :rateau:


Jolies images bravo !   

Et je profite pour vous félicitez toutes et tous  Aujourd'hui encore vous avez posté de 
très belles photos avec de très belles couleurs et très variées.    :love:


----------



## PommeQ (21 Juin 2006)

Virpeen tu as appliqué quoi comme modif sur ta premiere photo   ... ca me rappelle un tirage loupé papier ... style plantage dans les produits chimiques  


Sinon moi j'aime bien


----------



## alfred (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## alfred (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> j'aime particulièrement la première, Virpeen
> 
> pour répondre à Sydney qui fait dans le ciel en ce moment
> 
> ...



attention ,le liseret blanc n'a pas la meme taille partout ...


oui le ciel ,de ma terrasse ,toujours ...j'ia le D200 depuis 1 semaine ,il est toujours pas sorti !

j'ai toujours pas de carte conséquente non plus ,la 512 Mo ne me fait que 27 RAW !!elle va partir avec le D70 dans une semaine..

la 4 Go est un peu chere... une 2 Go pour commencer ,comme le D50 ,sauf que ce dernier a des raw trois fois plus "légers"....
des bouffeurs de cartes ,ces boitiers ...


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

Sidney ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Sidney ?




oui mais la C expres ,il fallait qu'on voit que ses cadres ont un liseret qui n'est pas de la meme taille ,c'est une citation pédagogique ,pour expliquer ...

j'en ai oté une ,laisse moi au moins l'autre pleaaaaase...


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Sidney ?





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui mais la C expres ,il fallait qu'on voit que ses cadres ont un liseret qui n'est pas de la meme taille ,c'est une citation pédagogique ,pour expliquer ...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire : t'es doué pour les portraits : c'est tout à fait moi au réveil !



Ouais, d'ailleurs la presse people en avait fait ses gros titres jadis... 

Bon, je poste une photo, pour pas flooder, et pis pour réduire mon ban de 12, à 6 mois... 





_Col du Grimsel, 2003._​


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

​
_fin des vacances en cliquant sur la photo_


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

_il est beau Elio ! :love:_​


----------



## Virpeen (22 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen tu as appliqué quoi comme modif sur ta premiere photo   ... ca me rappelle un tirage loupé papier ... style plantage dans les produits chimiques
> 
> 
> Sinon moi j'aime bien


Comme j'aime beaucoup les effet lomographiques, j'essaie de m'en inspirer le plus souvent possible... Et comme les Lomo© faisaient des photos râtés... c'est réussi ! :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, d'ailleurs la presse people en avait fait ses gros titres jadis...
> 
> Bon, je poste une photo, pour pas flooder, et pis pour réduire mon ban de 12, à 6 mois...
> 
> _Col du Grimsel, 2003._[/CENTER]




C chouette, çà


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Le parc Henri Thuillat, à Limoges, héberge entre autres :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il s'agit d'un cyprès chauve


----------



## Craquounette (22 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit d'un cyprès *chauve*



Chauve ? :mouais: Pour moi c'est ça un chauve....


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

Chauve car il perd ses aiguilles en hiver


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _il est beau Elio ! :love:_​



Il a pas de mal, avec les parents qu'il a. 

edit : Et bien non,  je me suis trompé d'Elio.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'aime beaucoup les effet lomographiques, j'essaie de m'en inspirer le plus souvent possible... Et comme les Lomo© faisaient des photos râtés... c'est réussi ! :love:  :rateau:




toi aussi tu as trouvé la recette pour faire des photos comme avec un Lomo ?  

je sens qu'on va l'avoir souvent celui-là après l'effet "chambre"


----------



## jojofk (22 Juin 2006)

salut! et hier soir?! 

ma se fait belle. :rose:


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas de mal, avec les parents qu'il a.
> 
> edit : Et bien non,  je me suis trompé d'Elio.



eh bien tu ne t'étais pas tompé : il n'a aucun mal avec les parents qu'il a. 



			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Ah j'oubliais : je veux encore un petit garçon&#8230; comme Elio !  Alèm&#8230;



c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, je n'ai pas le talent des parents réuni en ces deux adorables enfants mais la maman est plus que charmante :love: (le papa est un mec assez beau aussi mais je suis tristement hétéro :love


[hors-sujet]j'adoooooooooore regarder danser les gens mon avatar ![/HS]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> [hors-sujet]j'adoooooooooore regarder danser les gens mon avatar ![/HS]


Fatals picards Powwaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet]j'adoooooooooore regarder danser les gens ton nouvel avatar [/HS], (même si je suis bien certaine qu'il contient certaines connotations ésotériques pour les nioubes que nous restons  ) : mais bon, il est joli et une tête de Corse en forme de navet




en forme de betterave !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2006)

Ca va pas mieux ta gastro?:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2006)

Encore quelques portraits de soirée. 
C'est marrant comme un apn peu aider à prendre contact. 
(je n'avais jamais vu cette demoiselle et je dois avoir 30 photos sympas  d'elle + rdv pour d'autres photos.  )











Le DJ qui fête ses 30 ans de carrière.


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

(je n'avais jamais vu cette demoiselle et je dois avoir 30 photos sympas d'elle + rdv pour d'autres photos.)

Habile manoeuvre


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

vous avez demandé Elio ?











:love:​


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

ah bah ouais... ouais...


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah bah ouais... ouais...



Alem... Voyons....


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> hum ici...
> 
> 
> _un petit clic encore et vous verrez que &#231;a avance... bon au dodo maintenant car comme dirait ce cher Henri Michaux.
> ...




bon, &#224; l'attention de Picouto : je crois qu'elles ne penchent plus !! 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alem... Voyons....




ouais bon... ok...


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vous avez demandé Elio ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est plus contagieux, depuis longtemps.. Pu.tain, 1 an de plus, s'en est passé des choses


----------



## alfred (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

alfred y'a un problème


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

>



on dirait une photo de paparazzi ,au télé comme çà ...

du genre B Spears qui pousse le bébé ,etC... 

adroit en tout cas avec les bouteilles !


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## alfred (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## alfred (22 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> alfred y'a un problème



il y a parfois des retours à la ligne inattendus. 

si le lien est en 2 lignes, ça ne fonctionne pas. enfin je crois.

enfin, édition, correction, et voilà...


----------



## alfred (22 Juin 2006)

elisnice, c'est ok comme &#231;a? 








ah zut, je l'ai r&#233;duite deux fois. suis pas dou&#233;.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

ben comment t'as fais ça:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

Un bon coup de zoom pendant une pause lente 

Faut &#234;tre sur pied pour avoir de lignes de fuite bien droite comme ici


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

pas con


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un bon coup de zoom pendant une pause lente


Drogu&#233; ! fumeur de hackick !! beatnick !!


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Drogu&#233; ! fumeur de hackick !! beatnick !!


qui moi?  sachez m&#244;ssieu que je ne prends que du PERNIFLARD)


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juin 2006)

C'est très beau jpmiss  Mais c'est quoi exactement ???  je vois 
pas ce que c'est... :mouais: 

Bravo aussi à tous les autres pour vos belles images


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Drogu&#233; ! fumeur de hackick !! beatnick !!


Nan moi je me shoote &#224; la socca:










			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pas con



Je te remercie


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est tr&#232;s beau jpmiss  Mais c'est quoi exactement ???  je vois
> pas ce que c'est... :mouais:



C'est &#231;a:






Avoue que c'est moins rigolo comme &#231;a


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#231;a:


 Merci jpmiss! C'est  g&#233;nial :love: Je n'aurais jamais trouv&#233; :mouais:

C'est diff&#233;rent mais j'aime bien


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurais jamais trouv&#233; :mouais:


Pourtant on arrive a lire le nom en regardant bien non?


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

t'as boudé une demie heure,c'est pas mal


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

Ma grand m&#232;re,c'est pas vrai ,t'es une sacr&#233;e boudeuse, 7 heures de boudage


----------



## EMqA (22 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à tous.

Cela fait des mois que je scrute ce forum régulièrement en "bavant" d'admiration devant vos photos sans oser poster (je débute en photo). Mais ce soir, je m'y mets.






Soyez indulgents.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Cela fait des mois que je scrute ce forum régulièrement en "bavant" d'admiration devant vos photos sans oser poster (je débute en photo). Mais ce soir, je m'y mets.
> 
> ...



copieur !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2006)

le p'tit coup de zoom sur le negresco ,sympa ! jpMiSs

voici ,mon ciel quotidien


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir &#224; tous.
> 
> Cela fait des mois que je scrute ce forum r&#233;guli&#232;rement en "bavant" d'admiration devant vos photos sans oser poster (je d&#233;bute en photo). Mais ce soir, je m'y mets.
> 
> ...



Bah t'a bien fait il est tres beau ce ciel! 

Petite s&#233;rie "j'ai perdu mes lunettes" ou "je suis plein de bi&#232;re et je vois plus tr&#232;s bien ou je vais" (rayer les mentions inutiles):





















Notez que &#231;a s'aggrave avec le temps


----------



## EMqA (22 Juin 2006)

Allez, une autre pour la route. Au même endroit, un autre soir.






J'arrête pour ce soir sinon je vais me faire un claquage.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## macmarco (22 Juin 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une autre pour la route. Au m&#234;me endroit, un autre soir.
> 
> 
> 
> J'arr&#234;te pour ce soir sinon je vais me faire un claquage.




Tiens, Zorro est pass&#233; par l&#224; ! 

  




Ice, quel regard !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

Oh ****** Damien! :afraid:


----------



## Galatée (22 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> ville-lumière !
> 
> macmarco, c'est qui Zorro ?
> 
> ...



Un tout petit peu de flood... Môman, Zorro... Tu sais, celui qui signe avec un Z. regarde le ciel 

 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Très belles photos encore sur cette page, et EMqA, si les premières que tu postes sont aussi belles, que vont être les autres ?  
JPmiss... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

Du bon miam:


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

vous en re-voulez ?
















:love:​


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2006)

Elio, g&#233;nial ce p'tit mec.   Mais, le chauve c'est qui?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

ma Nat




bonjour &#224; M. et Mme Porte qui poss&#232;de le bar au fond​


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elio, génial ce p'tit mec.   Mais, le chauve c'est qui?



un fantasme ambulant...


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

lumineuse lumai


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un fantasme ambulant...



Fantasmé conjugé au passé... ​

 

Lum'... :love: Nat.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

les anges de MacG




encore un chauve​


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Kil&#233;cach&#233; ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




tain y fou les boules lui !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toutes les dernières photos d'Alem



Sympa de revoir ce beau monde. 
Le gamin est terrible.


----------



## alfred (23 Juin 2006)

dommage, il y avait des gouttes de pluie sur l'objectif.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2006)

elisnice.  :love:




Je crois que c'est Erfoud.


----------



## DarkRomz (23 Juin 2006)

Une petite de la fete de la musique - Paris Bastille - devant la distillerie !

Caliente !


----------



## DarkRomz (23 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> (peux pas bouler&#8230; )



No Prob ! Thanx !  


   

Je viens de tomber sur des vieilleries : une vieille AES de v&#233;t&#233;rans ! 

je ne sais si c'est le bon endroit, mais ne sachant ou les mettre elle finissent ici !

http://romzy.rom.free.fr/Pomes/index.html


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> No Prob ! Thanx !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est tr&#232;s bien ici, les photos sont tr&#232;s chouettes. 

Elisnice, tu n'es pas oblig&#233;e de poster toutes tes photos.


----------



## ficelle (23 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

>



quelle belle proue !


----------



## ficelle (23 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tomber sur des vieilleries : une vieille AES de vétérans !
> http://romzy.rom.free.fr/Pomes/index.html








 

c'est des macbook black ?


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Juin 2006)

à tous, comme d'hab de bien belles photos de la part de tous   

Je sais j'ai déjà posté des flamants, mais ce matin la lumière était meilleure alors


----------



## EMqA (23 Juin 2006)

tout le monde
De la qualité aujourd'hui, gnoumy34 et elisnice  

Un de mes premières que j'aime bien :






Non, elle n'est pas à l'envers


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2006)

Pas mal, mais elle est pas à l'envers?    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

versailles




dites le avec des fleurs 






Merci à vous tous.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, mais elle est pas à l'envers?    :rateau:


je pense qu'il s'agit d'un reflet dans un lac.:love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il s'agit d'un reflet dans un lac.:love:


 
T'es sur?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur?



bon ok, la prochaine j'enchaine. Le nioube que je suis encore vient de se prendre les pieds dans le tapis.:rose:


----------



## EMqA (23 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur?



Tout faux, il s'agit d'une petite rivi&#232;re que l'on nomme La Logne pr&#232;s de chez moi.

PPF


----------



## joubichou (23 Juin 2006)

vous ne passerez pas la journ&#233;e sans voir une de mes b&#233;b&#232;tes


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> vous ne passerez pas le journ&#233;e sans voir une de mes b&#233;b&#232;tes



Rassure-moi, elles ne dorment pas toute en m&#234;me temps dans ton lit ? :mouais: C'est un jour chacun ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Juin 2006)

J'aime bien les briques&#8230;

&#8230; et les mouches 







_bon l&#8217;horizon est bancal et j&#8217;ai pas laiss&#233; assez d'espace au pont, sur la droite. Faudrait que je change de boulot pour prendre des photos depuis d&#8217;autres points de vue 
_


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2006)

Superbe Picouto!


----------



## joubichou (23 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Picouto!


pas moins


----------



## joubichou (23 Juin 2006)

tiens une petite dernière


----------



## SirDeck (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous  et surtout à dendrimere et son 70-200 qui est une tuerie :love:...



Le fameux 70/200 f4 dans un autre genre :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Merci &#224; vous  et surtout &#224; dendrimere et son 70-200 qui est une tuerie :love:...




je suis curieux : c'est quoi son 70 / 200 ?

le nikon AFS VR ???

parce que c'est celui que j'aimerai bien avoir ,c'est sur c'est une tuerie aussi ,mais la avec l'achat du D200 ,je suis raide de chez raide pour jusque l'an prochain ! 

et le bestiau avoisine les 2000 euros ,voire 1500 aux states...

mais bon ,c'est mon prochain objectif dans tous les sens du terme ! 
si certains l'on ,ce serait interessant qu'ils postent des photos avec ...
j'ai un copain qui l'a, avecun fuji S3 pro ,j'&#233;tais quand meme sur le cul quand j'ai vu ce que &#231;&#224; donne ...


----------



## SirDeck (23 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je suis curieux : c'est quoi son 70 / 200 ?
> 
> le nikon AFS VR ???




Il me semble que c'est du Canon : 

http://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Zoom_Lenses/EF_70200mm_f4L_USM/


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est des macbook black ?




non des geekbook blacks ! 






merci Romu, elle me plait bien celle-l&#224;. je ne la connaissais pas. C'est le Coolpix 995 de Nato Kino ? 

jolie coiffure !


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous  et surtout à dendrimere et son 70-200 qui est une tuerie :love:...



Picouto :  , j'aime beaucoup la dernière format carré.
Sydney, je confirme, il s'agit bien du canon 70-200 f4.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2006)

Salut tout le monde.

Continuez à poster, la découverte de vos photos est ma récré quotidienne 

PPF, as usual :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Picouto :  , j'aime beaucoup la derni&#232;re format carr&#233;.
> Sydney, je confirme, il s'agit bien du canon 70-200 f4.




ah oui ,T en canon il me semble tu l'avais dit...

ouai ,chez nikon on a pas l'choix ,c'est direct le 70 /200 2,8 a 2000 euros...

mais quel objectif!


----------



## doudou83 (24 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous !! vos photos sont toujours top sympa,c'est un régal pour mes mirettes 
En ce samedi matin ...des fleurs


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (24 Juin 2006)

oui , je sais elle n'est pas très bien cadrée mais jolie NAN !!!!:love:


----------



## doudou83 (24 Juin 2006)

Encore une petite !!!


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

voilà la première photo prise avec mon canon 350 d tout neuf


----------



## EMqA (24 Juin 2006)




----------



## al02 (24 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> voilà la première photo prise avec mon canon 350 d tout neuf



Belle photo, mais Kiki n'a pas l'air d'apprécier !


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Belle photo, mais Kiki n'a pas l'air d'apprécier !


kiki passe ses journées a aboyer après les oiseaux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> kiki passe ses journées a aboyer après les oiseaux



j'aime pô les chiens... 

trop servile !

j'préfère les chats ,de race ...comme celui de ma môman...


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2006)

J'aime les grochiens. C'est trente millions d'amis là.

Je ne crois pas l'avoir postée, celle là :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les grochiens. C'est trente millions d'amis là.
> 
> Je ne crois pas l'avoir postée, celle là :



mouai ,pi çà fait partout ,on marche dedans après ...erk... 

naaaon ,décidément ,j'aime pô les chiens ,gros ou petits!


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2006)

Day offf demain, alors ce soir, je vais lever le coude, en tâchant de ne pas rater ma bouche, comme certains :


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

comme je m'amuse avec mon nouveau jouet


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2006)

Euh. Tu peux pas faire plus grand ?


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Euh. Tu peux pas faire plus grand ?


si je peux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

Dans un espace quasi monochrome, une tache de couleur bleu vif attire immanquablement le regard vers le bas.
Non, M&#244;ssieur Lastrada, je ne suis pas en train de me livrer &#224; cet humour qui vous indispose tant ; c'est une r&#232;gle de composition...


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dans un espace quasi monochrome, une tache de couleur bleu vif attire immanquablement le regard vers le bas.
> Non, Môssieur Lastrada, je ne suis pas en train de me livrer à cet humour qui vous indispose tant ; c'est une règle de composition...


t'as l'oeuil acéré patoch


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> t'as l'oeuil acéré patoch



Non, je suis vaguement plasticien


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

*Bi*chrome.

Ok je me casse


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

c'est marrant dès que je mets une photo de ma fille on voit arriver tous les rapaces de macgé


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dans un espace quasi monochrome, une tache de couleur bleu vif attire immanquablement le regard vers le bas.




Voyons ça :




Le regard est il toujours attiré ?



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, Môssieur Lastrada, je ne suis pas en train de me livrer à cet humour qui vous indispose tant ; c'est une règle de composition...



Tu n'as pas à te justifier : J'ai tout de suite perçu la portée technique de ton intervention.


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

euh l'otre il ma trafiqué ma Julie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Voyons ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non, bien moins


----------



## Sloughi (24 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2006)

la p'tite bête du jour


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> euh l'otre il ma trafiqu&#233; ma Julie





			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant d&#232;s que je mets une photo de ma fille on voit arriver tous les rapaces de macg&#233;



Je n'ai trafiqu&#233; personne, j'ai enlev&#233; les t&#226;ches, c'est un dispositif nettoyant et anti-rapace, tous les rapaces te le diront.



			
				un certain plasticien a dit:
			
		

> Non, bien moins



J'essaye de me rendre utile. 

PPF &#169;:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> la p'tite bête du jour



tu devrais écrire un guide des insectes ,ta d'ja les photos ,ya pu qu'a taper le texte...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Juin 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (24 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous  

Bon, comme d'hab, je pars 4 jours et j'ai presque loup&#233; vingt pages de tof !! Je vais donc m'y mettre de ce pas pour aller les feuillleter 

En attendant, petit paysage de Saint Tropez plongeant dans la nuit...enfin, c'est plut&#244;t St Maxime vu de St tropez... 




edit: bon y a du bruit, mais &#231;a rend pas comme ca chez moi, j'ai beaucoup de perte avec smallimage


----------



## ficelle (24 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Voyons ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




et comme ça ?


----------



## mamyblue (25 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Posté par *PATOCHMAN*


 Elle est vraiment très mignonne!!!   
Et félicitations à tous les posteurs et posteuses d'aujourd'hui


----------



## EMqA (25 Juin 2006)

De nuit


----------



## Phil 39 (25 Juin 2006)

salut 






quelques autres ici http://community.webshots.com/user/philippe39a


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2006)

Phil 39 a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh ,la &#231;&#224; devient interessant... :love: :love: :love:

c'est ou ?


----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2006)

Y devient sympa ce fil


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (25 Juin 2006)

Ma petite-fille 



s
​


----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## rockindé (25 Juin 2006)

Un mutant venu de l' espace...










Oups






&#231;a pousse doucement berc&#233; par le soleil:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

Super Doc. 
Pa contre je suis d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas fan des cadres color&#233;s.


----------



## alfred (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## Phil 39 (25 Juin 2006)

> ahhhh ,la çà devient interessant...
> 
> c'est ou ?



Montréal  
c'est le week-end le plus hot depuis des lustres... y'a la F1, les défilés de mode en plein air, Madonna donne deux spectacles, plusieurs rues sont fermées à la circulation pour exposer des voitures modifiées, c'est aussi la fête nationale le 24 juin sauf que Montréal étant plutôt multiculturel (plus que moins) on vibre pas mal plus au rythme du Mondial qu'autre chose, et il fait soleil sans arrêt


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

Ben montre-nous plus de d&#233;fil&#233;s


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben montre-nous plus de défilés



Ouais paske les bagnoles (chars   )... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

P.S. : Jipé, je crois que tu as raison.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

Etoiles, portes, tout un symbole


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Jipé, je crois que tu as raison.


A la vue de cette nouvelle série j'en suis sur!


----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont super bien ces voitures. Moi aussi je suis un adepte du Tunning. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup personnalis&#233; ma Renault 21.
> D&#232;s que j'ai compris comment on fait, je mets des photos de mon petit bijou.


 
Oh punaise gaby! Tu m'a l'air d'&#234;tre un champion toutes cat&#233;gorie dans ton genre!   



Mais d'o&#249; il sort encore celui l&#224;? Si y'a un nid va falloir mettre du produit!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

on voit rien avec cette grosse veste pas mal le bracelet !


----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2006)

restons correct mr SM, Margot n'as que 12 ans


----------



## mamyblue (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Etoiles, portes, tout un symbole


 Et ben pour changer un château avec une grande fête :love:




​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

Bon gaby on se calme! Si t'as pas de photo a poster &#233;vite de venir flooder dans ce fil!


----------



## Moumoune (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

>



atta ,moumoune ,C koi ton boitier ,la en dessous ?

je reve pas :EOS 1D???


----------



## arcank (25 Juin 2006)

Moi rien conna&#238;tre &#224; la photo, donc si vous avez des commentaires, conseils   



























 Celle l&#224; me rappelle la photo de l'iPod HiFi de Paul Foguenne  Il y a la m&#234;me lumi&#232;re, mais je trouve plus le post. 



 J'aime bien

Au fait, c'est pris avec un Pentax Optio W10


----------



## Galatée (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

Une petite photo en passant par ici...




C'est au Musée des Beaux-Arts à Orléans. En fait, dans chaque vitrine il y a plusieurs objets de couleurs différentes, et je voulais prendre l'alignement des vitrines, mais il n'y avait pas assez de recul... Au final, ça ne donne pas du tout ce que je voulais, mais cette tonalité verte m'a bien plu (je l'ai un tout petit peu accentuée).

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Moumoune (25 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> atta ,moumoune ,C koi ton boitier ,la en dessous ?
> 
> je reve pas :EOS 1D???



Bah, on ne vit qu'une fois...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Le Dimitile (2000 m)


Il va comment le gars qu'est passé tout droit ?


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2006)

Galathée, je n'aurais qu'un seul mot : C'est vert, mais juste.

_Jp, je crois que tu peux préparer le produit  _

PPF© Le Goma : Glasgow Museum of Modern Art. Franchement, ce qu'il y a voir, c'est l'exterieur du bâtiment. Je suis extrêmement déçu par l'expo permanente. Je déconseille si vous passez dans le coin.


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Bah, on ne vit qu'une fois...




ta tout a fait raison ...C pour &#231;&#224; que je viens de m'acheter le D200 ...
mais c'est le 1D ,pas le 1D Mk2 ?

ouai donc C lequel :1D mark 2 N ou 1 DS mark 2 ...

dit nous tout !!!!

si C le 1 D mark 2 N ,je t'aurais presque conseill&#233; le 5D ...

par contre si C le 1DS ,alors ,la tu es le photographe le mieux &#233;quip&#233; de la planete ...


----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ta tout a fait raison ...C pour çà que je viens de m'acheter le D200 ...
> mais c'est le 1D ,pas le 1D Mk2 ?
> 
> ouai donc C lequel :1D mark 2 N ou 1 DS mark 2 ...
> ...


Lis les infos de la photo,tu verras que c'est bien un 1D MK2


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Lis les infos de la photo,tu verras que c'est bien un 1D MK2



ouai ,mais ya 2 marke 2 le 1Ds a 6000 et qq euros ,full frame 16 Mpix etc...

et le mark 2 N ,qui normalement est en dessous du 5D ...

je vais aller voir les exifs...


ouai C le N ,bah le 5D est moins cher ,et il est full frame...

moumone explique nous ...

la rafale a 8 im /sec ,le boitier pro ...

mais pour le capteur ,le 5D est normalement au dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

P.S. : SM, quoi de plus intriguant qu'une porte ? Celle-ci, c'est la mienne.


----------



## Moumoune (25 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moumone explique nous ...



Syd, c'est simplissime : les fichiers RAWs du 5D sont trop lourds pour ma config (la m&#234;me que toi si tu te souviens bien  ) et je n'ai pas besoin d'une telle r&#233;solution. 
J'avais un 20D avant, donc avec ce petit 1D MarkII N, je conserve la qualit&#233; photograpique du 20D mais je gagne en confort d'utilisation (le viseur est un vrai r&#233;gal...) et puis quand on pr&#233;voit de se tirer les flutes en Bretagne, un boitier tropicalis&#233;, c'est pas superflu..., enfin, je suis amateur de Jazz, comme toi, et l'autofocus du 20D avait tendance &#224; patiner un peu lors des concerts.

Voil&#224;, tu sais tout, et maintenant on risque de m'accuser de flood... donc, hop une super photo de fleur "en plein dans la pastille" :


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : SM, quoi de plus intriguant qu'une porte ? Celle-ci, c'est la mienne.


Faut vraiment que j'imite paul et silvia


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2006)

T'aurais pu aussi prendre le 30D alors


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que j'imite paul et silvia


Tu es évidemment le bienvenu. Le tout, c'est d'aimer le calme et la simplicité. C'est bien pourquoi je te crois qualifié pour ce pèlerinage.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

sans capote ??? :affraid:


----------



## EMqA (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que j'imite paul et silvia



oui oui, si tu vas la bas, fais le boucheur de serrures....






ficelle : on a dit ses propres photos. On n'est pas au bar ici ! :love:


----------



## arcank (25 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>


Ouh pinaise :afraid:


----------



## Sloughi (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> bon, allez, Doc, je te l'offre le script, va&#8230; (de toute fa&#231;on, Dieu est tout-puissant, &#224; ce qu'il para&#238;t :rateau



Comme c'est le doc et Bengilli qui m'ont appris &#224; faire les scripts, les cadres, etc, je crois qu'il se d&#233;brouillera.  

Un petit service rendu &#224; un  copain traiteur. 











Apr&#232;s, on a tout mang&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après, on a tout mangé.


M'en fous ! Encore un truc bio et sans gras !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Syd, c'est simplissime : les fichiers RAWs du 5D sont trop lourds pour ma config (la même que toi si tu te souviens bien  ) et je n'ai pas besoin d'une telle résolution.
> J'avais un 20D avant, donc avec ce petit 1D MarkII N, je conserve la qualité photograpique du 20D mais je gagne en confort d'utilisation (le viseur est un vrai régal...) et puis quand on prévoit de se tirer les flutes en Bretagne, un boitier tropicalisé, c'est pas superflu..., enfin, je suis amateur de Jazz, comme toi, et l'autofocus du 20D avait tendance à patiner un peu lors des concerts.
> 
> Voilà, tu sais tout, et maintenant on risque de m'accuser de flood... donc, hop une super photo de fleur "en plein dans la pastille" :



oui ,la meme config ,souvenirs ,souvenirs ,   

bof ,le G5 tiens la route non ?

j'ai pas encore vraiment testé le D200 ,mais j'ai ouvert quelques RAW ,ca passe sans trop de peine...

les RAW du D200 font 15 Mo ,pour les cartes c'est chiant...

ouai si ta besoin du boitier tropicalisé ,ca se comprend...


----------



## esope (25 Juin 2006)

essai de plante...


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après, on a tout mangé.



Payé en nature quoi  
super la première Paul tu as fait le stage High Key d'Olivier ou quoi


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les RAW du D200 font 15 Mo ,pour les cartes c'est chiant...




Et l'archivage


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Payé en nature quoi
> super la première Paul tu as fait le stage High Key d'Olivier ou quoi



Oui, j'ai fait le stage High Key  mais ça ne m'a servi à rien pour ces photos, j'ai plutôt suivi les conseils de Jean-Michel Georges.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous ! Encore un truc bio et sans gras !



En haut des petits verres de droite il y a du foie gras.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Et l'archivage



çà pas de pb ,G 500 Go de disque dur...

les disques dur sont bc moins chers que les cartes mémoires...

je viens de commander 2x1Go en extreme 3 ,avec une promo ,115 euros...

le meme prix que mon DD 300 Go ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En haut des petits verres de droite il y a du foie gras.


Les petits cubes ? Tu appelles ça du foie gras ? Bon... Va te falloir un autre stage Big Bouffe avec Xavier Moulia.


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## alfred (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## peyret (25 Juin 2006)

jpmiss, joubichou bravo pour vos photos remarquables !!   






lp


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les petits cubes ? Tu appelles ça du foie gras ? Bon... Va te falloir un autre stage Big Bouffe avec Xavier Moulia.



Très juste, on va prévoir ça. 
(il me reste deux "échantillons" de vrai fois gras.  )


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## alfred (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

c'est fait à l'ixus... je n'avais pas de reflex sous la main...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les petits cubes ? Tu appelles ça du foie gras ? Bon... Va te falloir un autre stage Big Bouffe avec Xavier Moulia.


C'est quand la dead line pour l'inscription? :love: 


Tibo: quelle belle touffe! :love:


----------



## fanou (25 Juin 2006)

Habit rituel d'Oceanie, musée Branly.
Les photos sont interdites, mais il est petit l'ixus...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> tof de trucs verts


Autant le trouve l'aspect photographique parfait, autant &#231;a ne me fait pas saliver du tout. 

Mais bon, je suis un peu r&#233;ac question bouffe 

Fanou: g&#233;niale!


----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les petits cubes ? Tu appelles ça du foie gras ? Bon... Va te falloir un autre stage Big Bouffe avec Xavier Moulia.




tu n'as pas été convaincant lors de la première session...

va falloir lancer le plan "dégustation Jurançon et Foie-gras à Monein" !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas été convaincant lors de la première session...
> 
> va falloir lancer le plan "dégustation Jurançon et Foie-gras à Monein" !



Un petit toast au foie gras? Miam!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2006)

foguenne a dit:
			
		

> tof de liquide vert



Qu'est-ce que c'est ? Crème de pistaches ?


PS : merci Monsieur Miss


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Habit rituel d'Oceanie, mus&#233;e Branly.
> Les photos sont interdites, mais il est petit l'ixus...




euh... la prochaine fois, je veux bien juste un lien alors parce qu'en postant la photo ici, ce n'est pas ta responsabilit&#233; que tu engages mais celle de MacG (la soci&#233;t&#233; qui g&#232;re le site donc le site). Un lien me va bien (puisque pas publi&#233; sur le site donc... )

[]



			
				gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Donc comme promis, voici une photo de ma voiture :
> 
> ah, on me dit qu'il est banni...



par contre, je ne veux pas &#234;tre vexant mais les photos de voiture, je les pr&#233;f&#232;re en g&#233;n&#233;ral dans le sujets bagnoles du Bar... enfin, je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a l&#224; (c'est pas &#233;crit en vert)

pour la taille, relis bien le sujet de Marco ! 

pour Joubichou : ta signature est trop grande, si tu pouvais mettre tes images sur la m&#234;me ligne, ce serait cool (et merci de poster autant d'insectes )


*pour les nouveaux : merci d'&#233;viter de citer les photos (sauf celles des modos, &#231;a les flatte et c'est bon pour leur poil) et essayer de tenir compte de la taille maxie utilis&#233;e par les habitu&#233;s ! et bienvenue &#224; vous !*


----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit toast au foie gras? Miam!



en Béarn, "on" est pas vraiment branché toast....






"on" aime bien les trucs qui tiennent un peut plus au corps !


----------



## EMqA (25 Juin 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ficelle : on a dit ses propres photos. On n'est pas au bar ici ! :love:



tu sais bien que j'aurais pu la faire....


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu sais bien que j'aurais pu la faire....




justement, je préferais la tienne !!


----------



## r0m1 (26 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à tous  
Deux petites photos pour ce soir, complétement différentes l'une de l'autre, mais elles me plaisent assez bien toutes les deux

Donc la première, petite réunion de copropriété chez nos amis les mouettes et autres goélands




Et puis un petit noir et blanc de nuit sur ces arbres qui mettent une certaine ambiance digne de certains films d'angoisse...


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis un petit noir et blanc de nuit sur ces arbres qui mettent une certaine ambiance digne de certains films d'angoisse..




gamin, va pas dans ce bois ! 
reviens gamin.....


----------



## DarkRomz (26 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> gamin, va pas dans ce bois !
> reviens gamin.....



C'est pas pour rire !

Tu risque de croiser des saletés de bestioles


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

Bravo à vous tous.

Ma reine, cette pampa est royale.

Rom1, j'adore ton vacarme de nuit, quelle ambiance


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

de retour du front


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2006)

_moi aussi..._ :rose:






(les prochaines vont ravir jahrom)


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)

Je continue mon entrainement avec mon 350 D,pas du tout évident par rapport a un bridge :rose:


----------



## Phil 39 (26 Juin 2006)

> par contre, je ne veux pas être vexant mais les photos de voiture, je les préfère en général dans le sujets bagnoles du Bar... enfin, je dis ça comme ça là (c'est pas écrit en vert) pour la taille, relis bien le sujet de Marco !



ok ok pas de char loll... moi non plus veux pas être vexant mais le titre du fil c'est "vos plus belles photos" et non pas "vos plus intéressantes" donc techniquement un char ou une fille en lingerie c'est du pareil au même du moment que la photo est "chic'n swell"  

c'est quoi la taille maxi des photos ? en pixels ou en meg ? moi j'y suis allé pour 650 x 480... sur mon écran 1680x1050 c'est petit petit en titi !!! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> de retour du front



Ahhhhh...     Vite, on veut voir la suite...  

Tu nous fait un petit commentaire sur comment c'était? Tes impressions? Et peut-être que ça mérite ce fil...


----------



## mamyblue (26 Juin 2006)

Le stade Olympique de Montréal !!! 






​


----------



## mamyblue (26 Juin 2006)

Le château de Frontenac à Québec :love:



​


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)




----------



## sofiping (26 Juin 2006)

Mr Joubichou ... pourriez pas garder vos bestioles au lieu de me les envoyer sur la terrasse ...



 

je precise que &#231;a fait longtemps que je n'arrache plus  les pattes des sauterelles ... elle est arriv&#233;e comme &#231;a :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (26 Juin 2006)

Cette image est d'un intérêt moyen en tant que photo .... je voudrais juste le nom de ce piaf ... ça fait un mois que nous sommes voisin et je connais toujours pas son blâze ...
  

Ah ... il a la queue rouge :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)




----------



## Melounette (26 Juin 2006)

Et Joubichou qui vient nous poster son p'tit oiseau par l&#224;-dessus. En voil&#224; une bonne journ&#233;e. Mouaaarrfff.:bebe: 
Bon, j'ai retent&#233; une macro. 
_



_

merci de la pr&#233;cision mais elle est quand m&#234;me Hors-charte..


----------



## -Theush- (26 Juin 2006)

Comment on fais pour mettre les photos l'url de quoi????
Help


----------



## Craquounette (26 Juin 2006)

Petite rencontre...




mod&#233;ration quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2006)

-Theush- a dit:
			
		

> Comment on fais pour mettre les photos l'url de quoi????
> Help



met juste ton avatar en plus grand ce sera parfait!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Petite rencontre...
> 
> 
> 
> Ceci n'est pas un critère différentiel...



 elle a l'air bien perdue en plein ds la pastille...


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2006)

-Theush- a dit:
			
		

> Comment on fais pour mettre les photos l'url de quoi????
> Help




Pour savoir comment insérer une image, clique sur l'icône orange dans ma signature.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle a l'air bien perdue en plein ds la pastille...



Si je m'approchais plus, elle partait et vu le poids du sac à dos, j'avais pas pris mon 70-300


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si je m'approchais plus, elle partait et vu le poids du sac à dos, j'avais pas pris mon 70-300


c'est bien une marmotte


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> jolie, ta photo, Mel, ton petit oiseau aussi, joubichou
> 
> bon, comme sofiping, du point de vue photo, c'est moyen mais c'est dans le sujet : j'ai retrouvé cette petite bête dans mon salon, à voleter (et plus) partout, je lui ai vite montré le chemin de la sortie (et j'ai la bonne idée de ne pas avoir de chat à la maison)
> 
> ...


c'est un flou de boug&#233;,tu as boug&#233; l'appareil quand tu as pris la photo


----------



## EMqA (26 Juin 2006)




----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

vl&#224; mon buddy:






r&#233;p&#233;tez apr&#232;s moi: 

OMANIPAMEO - OMANIPAMEO (vous pouvez le faire 1000 fois)

tch&#252;ss!


----------



## mamyblue (26 Juin 2006)

Comme la 1&#232;re photo &#224; chang&#233; de couleur... J'en met une en noir et blanc... 

Stade Olympique de Montr&#233;al



​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vlà mon buddy:
> 
> 
> OMANIPAMEO - OMANIPAMEO (vous pouvez le faire 1000 fois)
> ...




bien ce monsieur ...le grand angle est judicieux ici


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si je m'approchais plus, elle partait et vu le poids du sac à dos, j'avais pas pris mon 70-300




ouai ,j'ai le meme genre de truc ,avec des chamois dans les vosges en avril...
ce genre de photos ,chez moi c'est corbeille direct..


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie de cliquer un peu partout mais ça marche pô... y a rien qui s'ouvre...




pour une fois !


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2006)

Virpeen's style... Essai avec mon tout nouvel Ixus65...


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Juin 2006)

Yvos  :love:


----------



## Moumoune (26 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et pour qu'au moins, ce post soit un peu pédagogique, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi le moineau est flou, malgré le flash ?
> merci



Je pense pas que ce soit un flou de bougé. Je pense plus que c'est l'autofocus qui s'est planté: la mise au point a été faite sur l'arrière plan. Si ton APN est un Canon, c'est normal, leurs AF patinent souvent.


----------



## -Theush- (26 Juin 2006)




----------



## esope (26 Juin 2006)

aujourd'hui j'ai fait dans la composition abstraite...














Dendrimere, Yvos, EMqA  

et bien sur les autres aussi hein pas de jaloux


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vlà mon buddy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO.....


:mouais:

Très chouettes photos, tout le monde ! 
iNano, pinaise, y a du boulot de peinture à faire !!


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO, PAMOANAMEO.....




Sacrilège! :afraid:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Yvos  :love:



tiens ,une bonne photo...j'aime les trucs graphiques comme çà ...

bien dendrimere


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2006)

Vbull fait des doublons :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... il a la queue rouge :mouais:



C'est un rouge-queue noir

Esope j'aime bien tes petits cailloux  Bravo à tous  Je passe plus tard avec une photo 



			
				Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plus que c'est l'autofocus qui s'est planté



Je suis du même avis


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et pour qu'au moins, ce post soit un peu pédagogique, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi le moineau est flou, malgré le flash ?
> merci



oui un pb d'AF ...
sinon pour le flou de bougé, le flash n'aide pas ,surtout s'il est en syncro assez lente...
pour les oiseaux ,il faut des vitesses assez elevées...
mais la C un pb d'AF


----------



## EMqA (26 Juin 2006)

Pour ceux qui aiment le vieilles tuiles.


----------



## doudou83 (26 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai fait dans la composition abstraite...
> 
> Symô !! la première ce sont des matelas de plage ? le tout à St Tropette ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

Un petit hommage...




http://www.gardenaction.co.uk/images/apple-rev-w-wilks_original_mine.jpg


----------



## sofiping (26 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un rouge-queue noir



Ce ne pouvait être qu'une habile feline qui trouve le nom de ce volatile ...


----------



## sofiping (26 Juin 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit hommage...
> _*pommes*_



Ludo ... un petit effort stp : de jolies pommes ... pas trop rangées , un contenant un peu plus "joyeux " ..... et un fond juste pas noir ... pis tu aurais pu croquer dans une pomme ... 
Qu'est ce que tu en penses !?


----------



## Moltesse (26 Juin 2006)

Dites ce que vous en pensez. C'est fait avec un bridge Panasonic DMC Lumix FZ20. C'est un peu flou mais je trouve que &#231;a sert bien la photo.
J'attends vos avis

Edit: Ay&#233; J'ai redimentionner, je m'&#233;tais tromp&#233; de lien


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juin 2006)

Moltesse a dit:
			
		

> passe la seconde
> 
> Dite ce que vous en pensez. C'est fait avec un bridge Panasonic DMC Lumix FZ20. C'est un peu flou mais je trouve que &#231;a sert bien la photo.
> J'attends vos avis



Premier avis : r&#233;duire car sur un 14'' il faut s'y prendre en 4 fois  
Sinon tu peux me commander un Cinema Display 30" :love:


----------



## Moltesse (26 Juin 2006)

Ayé c'est fait désolé


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juin 2006)

Moltesse a dit:
			
		

> Ayé c'est fait désolé




sympa comme photo  dommage qu'elle ne soit pas cadrée mais bon ça ne doit pas être évident


----------



## ikiki (26 Juin 2006)

'soir 

Un moment que je suis pas passé ici.
Et bien de jolies prises comme d'hab.
Merci à vous tous. 


Au passage, en cette période de fout et de musique, une jeunesse inspirée prête à prendre la relève 
(pô le temps pour les cadres... :rose







​


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pyramide




Tu chasses sur des terres connues...J'en reviens &#224; l'instant !


----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Juin 2006)

à tous, toujours des images sympas, comme d'hab   

Moi, aujourd'hui j'ai fait dans le reflet 







La Grande Motte


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Juin 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, aujourd'hui j'ai fait dans le reflet


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2006)

j'ai profit&#233; du dimanche pour tester le F30, suis moins convaincu que je ne le pensais.
 mais j'ai ramen&#233; des photos pour jahrom


















  

(le prochain post, je reviens &#224; des trucs basiques : M6 + summicron 50 + Tri-X nam&#233;o !! )


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2006)

Chose promise, Chose Due...

Merci &#224; Ray pour le pr&#234;t du M6 en panne !


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la deuxi&#232;me Remi simplement c quoi le flou a cot&#233; du visage de ta dame ?


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2006)

aucune id&#233;e, j'avais trop bu d&#233;j&#224; !


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

C'est b&#234;te la lumi&#232;re est tr&#232;s belle ou le mod&#232;le ? ca doit &#234;tre les deux


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2006)

pourquoi est-ce b&#234;te ? moi j'aime bien...


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

Parce que ta femme est belle quand bien m&#234;me ca fait un style sur cette photo ca g&#226;che la photo selon moi


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2006)

moi j'aime le flou chez Al&#232;m... et chez Nath aussi :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime le flou chez Alèm... et chez Nath aussi :love:




Je demande a voir pour le croire


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> :
> Moi, aujourd'hui j'ai fait dans le reflet


J'aime beaucoup la lumi&#232;re dans cette s&#233;rie gnoumy! 

Picouto et dendrimere as usual 

al&#232;m c'est fini de flooder oui?   jolies fleur(s) 

yvos &#231;a viens au compte goutte ces photos!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> aucune idée, j'avais trop bu déjà !


On dirait bien d'ailleurs le goulot d'une bouteille. De la Badoit, à coup sûr.


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Juin 2006)

Amitié, déménagement, amitié toute neuve, et de nouveau, déménagement. Encore. Tout change...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime le flou chez Alèm... et chez Nath aussi :love:



t'as vu toi aussi qu'elle pouvait être super flou quand elle voulait ?!!   :love:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> alèm c'est fini de flooder oui?   jolies fleur(s)



oui, m'sieur... :rose:



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On dirait bien d'ailleurs le goulot d'une bouteille. De la Badoit, à coup sûr.



j'aurais plutôt dit du Vinho Verde... 



			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> en voici deux renversantes (ceci dit en toute modestie) :




bien, je me suis amusé à faire des photos de la voiture de ma voisine il y a quelques années en jouant sur les reflets dans la carrosserie (une ford Ka en plus, ça a beaucoup de courbes), ce fut mes premières photos vendues : son beau-fils tient une concession Ford et a acheté des grands tirages qu'il mettait dans son show-room... 

message perso pour Lastrada : oui, d'ailleurs, je pense que je vais en faire beaucoup plus désormais suite à ton commentaire et une discussion avec mon ami teo (que j'ai )


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai ramené des photos pour jahrom




Hé bien pour une fois j'accepte tes fleurs avec plaisir...   






:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2006)

:afraid:


----------



## wip (27 Juin 2006)




----------



## imimi (27 Juin 2006)

Heu l'aut' hé l'est fou lui il met du mercure dans la baignoire d'esope :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 
 



Jolies photos vous tous, si si même les floues


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> yvos ça viens au compte goutte ces photos!



j'fais ce que je peux  , étant rentré hier matin 6h -> boulot...


----------



## wip (27 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu l'aut' hé l'est fou lui il met du mercure dans la baignoire d'esope :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


 
J'adore cette baignoire :love: (Esterelle)


----------



## wip (27 Juin 2006)

Et avec ça, un petit Pastis ? :rose:


----------



## wip (27 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu grand tout ça ?


 
C'est pas 800 la largeur autorisée ?


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas 800 la largeur autorisée ?



Non c'est 600


----------



## wip (27 Juin 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est 600


 
Ok, désolé, je corrige.


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous, aujourd'hui, dans la tige et le pétale   






Futur pur jus cet hiver   








​:love:   

A+


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'fais ce que je peux  , étant rentré hier matin 6h -> boulot...


E.n.c.u.lé va! 

  

Génial  vivement la suite!


----------



## joubichou (27 Juin 2006)




----------



## wip (27 Juin 2006)

Très mignon ton tit'oiseau Joubichou 

La sautrelle elle, à moins de chance...


----------



## joubichou (27 Juin 2006)

malheureusement ce petit oiseau a fini dans le ventre de KIKI


----------



## wip (27 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement ce petit oiseau a fini dans le ventre de KIKI


  Ca m'apprendra à ouvrir ma gueule... :mouais:


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Juin 2006)

Salaud de Kiki  
C'était quoi comme marque    Le piaf bien sûr  
Pauv'tite bestiole

Bon pour ne pas flooder









Sinon, bravo à tous pour vos photos et particulièrement à Yvos   pour les siennes


----------



## joubichou (27 Juin 2006)

feu l'oiseau etait un petit merle,KIKI a été tancé vertement.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (27 Juin 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

la charte Joubichou, la charte.

Montrer une abeille en train de lutiner ça... enfin!


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2006)

tentative de noir et blanc: la silhouette est pas terrible, mais bon, j'avais que &#231;a sous la main





repetez apr&#232;s moi: OMANI PAMEO OMANI PAMEO


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2006)

c'est quoi cette histoire?!?? tu postes une photo alors qu'on vient d'&#233;galiser???

file devant ta t&#233;l&#233; et plus vite que &#231;a

_chouette la photo_


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

l&#233;galiser t'as dit ?


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mais de quoi tu parles ???? ça te réussit pas les vacances !!!




ah oui, tu as raison, elle est moche ta photo :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (27 Juin 2006)

'soir :sleep:

'aime bien tes N&B Alèm...
m'rappelle un peu ceux que je fais (faisais, pask pu trop le temps en ce moment :mouais, 'm'touchent donc, épi ce grain :love: 

yvos, série qui s'agrémente joliement


----------



## mamyblue (27 Juin 2006)

Des escaliers d'écoles ! Les photos sont petites ?! 










Chai pas ce que j'ai fait ...  

Bravo à toutes et à tous pour ces magnjfiques photos ​


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>



tiens toi droite !


----------



## ultrabody (28 Juin 2006)

Photo de vacance qui en était pas ...
Juste un peu de repos, du calme, de l'air (du vrai), un paysage qui change du quotidien ...




​


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Juin 2006)

Puisque tout le monde y va de son petit insecte, et hop ! croisé dans ma cuisine ! :afraid: 

L'avait pas l'air commode la bête - Dit m'sieu Joubichou c'était quoi ?


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

[url=http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=digit9ag.jpg][img=http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/7751/digit9ag.th.jpg][/URL]Grand format


----------



## EMqA (28 Juin 2006)




----------



## iNano (28 Juin 2006)

Non, il n'a rien fum&#233;...   




_Edit : avec une bordure, c'est un peu mieux... _


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juin 2006)

Je connais ce chat...  :love:

Edit : Oui, c'est mieux avec une petite bordure...


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

J'ai enfin rencontr&#233; BOBBYNOUNTCHAK,il est moins rouge qu'il le pr&#233;tend,par contre les pustules...


----------



## mamyblue (28 Juin 2006)

s
J'ai
mis un peu de rouge autour pour faire ressortir un peu le blanc  
Et comme &#231;a c'est mieux?! ​


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai
> mis un peu de rouge autour pour faire ressortir un peu le blanc  ​


Euh...oui c'est pas mal ma p'tite Mamy, mais chez moi ça fait pas rouge, ça fait rose qui fait mal aux yeux, c'est normal ?


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Juin 2006)

And Now Miss "Frips the Kats"


----------



## Moumoune (28 Juin 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai
> mis un peu de rouge autour pour faire ressortir un peu le blanc
> Et comme &#231;a c'est mieux?!   [/CENTER]



c'est trop contraste ton image ,et le blanc est cram&#233;....et il se fond preque avec l'arriere plan ,c'est g&#233;nant &#224; mon gout...
regarde le chat de moumoune ,c'est nickel...
bon il a un 1D...  ...ici c'est au 20 D ,mais c'est le meme capteur non?


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juin 2006)

C'est mes yeux ou je ne visualise pas ta photo Moumoune ?


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juin 2006)

C'est mes yeux !! désolé


----------



## Moumoune (28 Juin 2006)

Pour mon 200ème message... un jardin creusois...


----------



## imimi (28 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon 200ème message... un jardin creusois...
> 
> 
> tof de nains...​


tu peux aussi la poster là ta photo, nan  


sinon ils sont pas mal vos chats hein mais quand même celui d'iNano il est teeeerrrrriiiib'  :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

Plus classique, tu meurs ! 




​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> tu peux aussi la poster là ta photo, nan
> 
> 
> sinon ils sont pas mal vos chats hein mais quand même celui d'iNano il est teeeerrrrriiiib'  :love:



c'est le grand angle qui induit des déformations importantes...

mieux vaut un court télé pour ce genre d'image...

mon préféré est celui de Moumoune,le 1D fait vraiment la différence ,çà a l'air d'etre un boitier top de chez top !
c'est quelle optique au fait sur cette photo?

trop feignant d'aller aux exif !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus classique, tu meurs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah amok est de retour avec ses photos qui claquent !

çà met de la peche ici ,c'est sur !

bravo a toi ...


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _...tof de bateau coloré..._


course de _yole_ en Martinique ?!....


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2006)

Superbe Amok


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Amok


Mouais, bof.


----------



## esope (28 Juin 2006)

cet après midi il ya un ciel voilé, j'en ai profité pour fair un atelier pince à linge... 
















Amok c'est tellement beau et reposant qu'on te pardonne le côté touriste...


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)




----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> course de _yole_ en Martinique ?!....


Yep ! Je viens de retomber dans un fond de carton sur d'antiques Kodak photos CD ! 




​


----------



## Moumoune (28 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> çà a l'air d'etre un boitier top de chez top !
> c'est quelle optique au fait sur cette photo?



Je confirme, c'est un vrai régal. Et comme le capteur est un poil plus gros que celui du 20D, le coeff de recadrage est de 1.3 donc je retrouve un petit peu du grand angle de mon 24-70.
Dans les hautes sensibilités, le 1D fait des merveilles :


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai du bleu saturé:


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai du bleu saturé:


C'est où ?! 




​


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2006)

la fête à l'école de ma fille:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juin 2006)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, c'est un vrai r&#233;gal. Et comme le capteur est un poil plus gros que celui du 20D, le coeff de recadrage est de 1.3 donc je retrouve un petit peu du grand angle de mon 24-70.
> Dans les hautes sensibilit&#233;s, le 1D fait des merveilles :



3200 iso ,la vache ...pffff...

enfin ,je tempere ,ta photo est prise dans d'assez bonnes conditions d'&#233;clairages...
avec peu de lumi&#232;re ,dans les ombres ,meme les capteurs canon bruitent quand meme ...
ya pas de miracle ,c'est du num&#233;rique...
et puis amok va encore gueuler ,mais j'y peu rien ,je suis exigeant :un crop 100% ,&#231;&#224; parlerai plus que la photo r&#233;duite au 600 pixels reglo du forum..

des fois chui d&#233;gout&#233; de la vie ,c'est pas un point fort des nikon &#231;&#224; ...
mais bon ,nikon a l'avantage sur les optiques, et les performances du boitier en g&#233;n&#233;ral (D200 >5D  ; D2x > 1D )....
mais ,le gros point fort chez canon ,reste le capteur ,&#231;&#224; c'est clair...
je pense que je vais tester le D200 en concert vendredi et samedi...
samedi faut que je me grouille apres france br&#233;sil ,mais les concerts sont pas loin de chez moi...


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juin 2006)

Amok de retour c'est décoiffant !!!  modestement voici quelques fleurs


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juin 2006)

tiens Moumoune ,je viens de faire &#231;&#224; a l'instant ,avec le D200 en Hi1 ,c'est a dire 3200 iso ,avec le d&#233;bruitage int&#233;gr&#233; sur high ...
en condition d'&#233;clairage artificiel ,mais pas extra (ampoule plafond normale)...
pas de d&#233;bruitage a l'ouverture du raw ,pas de d&#233;bruitage sous toshop...
voila ce que livre le boitier...


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juin 2006)

Allez encore une pour la route


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

PS :Joli verre &#224; nuage elisnice


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

mais c'est un lynx  :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est un lynx  :afraid: :afraid:



C'est vrai qu'il est assez costaud


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est un lynx  :afraid: :afraid:



Vous voulez du fauve ! 
Voici une vieille photo de Mister Tigret, 16 ans en sa compagnie, 
je ne pouvais rater l'occasion de lui rendre hommage, RIP ! :sick: 

tant pis pour la qualité de la photo !


----------



## mamyblue (28 Juin 2006)

J'ai trouvé une autre photo de ma Puce...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juin 2006)

Pour commencer, un hommage à joubichou & ses fameuses macros... 




...avec l'option "je me gratte l'oeil"...




Et pour le ciel, voilà...








PS : prises avec mon tout nouveau EOS 30D...  :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

Les félins devant leur abreuvoir ! ​


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2006)

Tibo et Chaton &#224; la piscine... comme c'est'y pas mignon ?


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> légaliser t'as dit ?


quelle belle femme


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Tibo et Chaton à la piscine... comme c'est'y pas mignon ?


En plus, s'ils nous font des petits, y'a tout c'qu'y faut pour les noyer.


----------



## esope (28 Juin 2006)

apr&#232;s les pinces &#224; linges; des fourchettes...















vos chats sont superbes (bon c'est vrai c'est pas tr&#232;s objectif car j'adore les chats:love: ) moi mes deux mat:love: ous veulent pas poser...


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

euh l'fiston


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

Il te ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

il parait que c'est mon clone,sauf que lui il mesure 2 mètres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (28 Juin 2006)

La rue de la Plaine avec une des tours du château...​ 


​


----------



## EMqA (28 Juin 2006)

Une pierrre de plus à l'édifice


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> il parait que c'est mon clone,sauf que lui il mesure 2 mètres


 Nourri au grain et élevé en plain air ça madame!


----------



## SirDeck (28 Juin 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mon préféré est celui de Moumoune,le 1D fait vraiment la différence ,çà a l'air d'etre un boitier top de chez top !
> c'est quelle optique au fait sur cette photo?
> 
> trop feignant d'aller aux exif !



L'exif dit 20D.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tiens Moumoune ,je viens de faire çà a l'instant ,avec le D200 en Hi1 ,c'est a dire 3200 iso ,avec le débruitage intégré sur high ...
> en condition d'éclairage artificiel ,mais pas extra (ampoule plafond normale)...
> pas de débruitage a l'ouverture du raw ,pas de débruitage sous toshop...
> voila ce que livre le boitier...



Il me semble que le RAW, c'est du sorti directe de capteur. Donc le débruitage ne s'applique pas, pas plus que le reste. Shoot en JPG+RAW en 3200 et compare les ombres.


----------



## EMqA (28 Juin 2006)

Sur l'usine Beghin Say à Nantes


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2006)

va falloir soigner ton exposition mon ami... ou revenir un jour de soleil !  


elle est o&#249; que j'aille y faire un tour si je m'ennuie demain ?


----------



## EMqA (28 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> va falloir soigner ton exposition mon ami... ou revenir un jour de soleil !
> 
> elle est où que j'aille y faire un tour si je m'ennuie demain ?




Les photos datent de dimanche matin et c'est vrai que le ciel était plutôt gris   , mais j'ai voulu tenter le coup. A revoir.  
Elle est sur l'ile Beaulieu, près du MIN.

Edit : voir sur google earth avec le fichier joint


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

image d'archive.... vous savez ce que c'est ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> image d'archive.... vous savez ce que c'est ?



la nouvelle version de Toshop© ?  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2006)

l'a&#233;rotrain...


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> l'aérotrain...




bien... bien... bien.... 

quel modèle ?


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bien... bien... bien....
> 
> quel modèle ?




celui que tu as sur les autres photos ?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Les photos datent de dimanche matin et c'est vrai que le ciel &#233;tait plut&#244;t gris   , mais j'ai voulu tenter le coup. A revoir.
> Elle est sur l'ile Beaulieu, pr&#232;s du MIN.
> 
> Edit : voir sur google earth avec le fichier joint




ok, merci  dire que je n'ai pas encore os&#233; traverser la Loire &#224; pied (de peur d'arriver directement sur la c&#244;te d'azur... comme si Rez&#233; ou Saint-S&#233;bastien...  )

j'ai bien envie d'aller trainer par l&#224;, &#231;a a l'air int&#233;ressant ! 

j'irais bien r&#233;activer mon sujet sur une AES nantaise aussi... (ps, je suis St-F&#233;lixien )


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> celui que tu as sur les autres photos ?




je croyais que tu rafra&#238;chirais ma m&#233;moire... j'en ai vu 5 !


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2006)

L'ampoule n'est pas allumée.


----------



## mamyblue (29 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> L'ampoule n'est pas allumée.


 Bon alors on va vite aller au lit !!! Mais avant je tiens à dire bravo a tout  le monde pour toutes ces belles photos  

Bonne nuit et a demain pour une nouvelle aventure    :love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Juin 2006)

salut à tous,  

Une p'tite série fleurie  












Bonne journée à tous  ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> euh l'fiston


[MODE autocensure à donf=ON]Il a l'air bien sympathique.[MODE autocensure à donf=OFF] :love:


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> [MODE autocensure à donf=ON]Il a l'air bien sympathique.[MODE autocensure à donf=OFF] :love:


ouais il est sympa mais pas très commode


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> [MODE autocensure à donf=ON]Il a l'air bien sympathique.[MODE autocensure à donf=OFF] :love:



[MODE autocensure à donf=ON]Pas mieux[MODE autocensure à donf=OFF]



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ouais il est sympa mais pas très commode



il est loin de faire aussi peur que Jack Nicholson, à la cognée aussi, dans _Shining_


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> [MODE autocensure à donf=ON]Il a l'air bien sympathique.[MODE autocensure à donf=OFF] :love:



A ton age... Tu n'as pas honte ?!


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A ton age... Tu n'as pas honte ?!


Il y a un age pour ça ??

Tu arrêtes quand toi ??


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juin 2006)

à tous !!  bon, comme d'hab très belles photos ! 
Gnoumy tes fleurs sont .... Elisnice : j'adore tes cheminée !


----------



## macarel (29 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>



C'est du Digitalis halluicinog&#232;ne?


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

digitalis:exact


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

c'est ma journée hallu


----------



## esope (29 Juin 2006)

ciel... 









Joubichou arr&#234;te les champis!!


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Juin 2006)

Si quelqu'un connait la danse de la pluie ch'ui preneur :rose: :casse: 









Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juin 2006)

Allez une p'tite série " fleurs "      quoi , encore ? :love:


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi tiens, je vais vous mettre une petite fleur...
:love:


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Allez une p'tite série " fleurs "      quoi , encore ? :love:



sympa de mettre le catalogue truffaut en ligne, mais faudrait penser à mettre les prix !


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

Bravo Elisabeth !


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

r&#233;colte du matin,le bucheron est naze ,&#224; demain


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> récolte du matin,le bucheron est naze ,à demain



et voila, il nous lache, alors que dans cet amas de buches se cachent une faune des plus intéressantes.

joubimachin, je te hais pour ton talents.:love:


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

dodo,dodo en &#233;coutant "memoires d'une geisha",un v&#233;ritable chef d'oeuvre


----------



## mamyblue (29 Juin 2006)

Oh! Des fleurs !!!


​ 


s​


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

mamyblue tu t'améliores


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2006)

Vous regardez la t&#233;l&#233;, ce soir ?


----------



## EMqA (29 Juin 2006)

Un ptit ciel sympa que je trouvais assez &#233;trange






et une deuxi&#232;me


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : si quelqu'un s'avise encore de faire pareil, il a le droit à une journée de vacances...




j'ai besoin d'au moins 3 semaines... va falloir faire fort ! 

je prend la...


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

ah tiens, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; un truc : si quelqu'un a une porte de deudeuche verte &#224; vendre pas trop cher ou &#224; donner, je suis preneur !


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, ça me fait penser à un truc : si quelqu'un a une porte de deudeuche verte à vendre pas trop cher ou à donner, je suis preneur !




JAMAIS !

et qu'on ne me dise pas que je veux pourrir ce sujet !  

bon, des que possible, je remonte le 4990 pour sortir de belles images


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, ça me fait penser à un truc : si quelqu'un a une porte de deudeuche verte à vendre pas trop cher ou à donner, je suis preneur !



j'en ai vu une dans le 93


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai vu une dans le 93




manquait plus que la midinette de Brie vs Robert !

vous allez me lacher avec ma 2 CV verte.... pincez moi, je rêve !!! :sick:


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, voilà des cheminées*


C'est dingue !!! On dirait des peintures. Superbes.


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2006)

_plus ça va plus je laime ce Ricoh_​


----------



## Lastrada (30 Juin 2006)

Bonjour les gens. Une petite église de nuit, prête à décoller:


----------



## Lastrada (30 Juin 2006)

Ce que j'aime bien sur celle-l&#224;, c'est que j'y vois deux yeux (vitreux) et un nez  
Elle a un faux air d'Elephant man:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime bien sur celle-là, c'est que j'y vois deux yeux (vitreux) et un nez
> Elle a un faux air d'Elephant man:



En effet! Excellent! :up

Nephou, pour celle sur le green, tu as fait joujou avec le filtre flou d'objectif de photoshop ou c'est sans retouche?


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)




----------



## joubichou (30 Juin 2006)

sans cet insecte le monde serait une gigantesque bouse


----------



## joubichou (30 Juin 2006)




----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet! Excellent! :up
> 
> Nephou, pour celle sur le green, tu as fait joujou avec le filtre flou d'objectif de photoshop ou c'est sans retouche?



C'est du vrai flou de l'objectif du Ricoh GR


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Des coccinelles en posture douteuse...



Ton EOS 350 te convient bien apparemment  

mais bon... Que font les modo ???!!!     la charte s'il vous pla&#238;t...


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2006)

Les blondes ont du piquant !


----------



## joubichou (30 Juin 2006)




----------



## ikiki (30 Juin 2006)

Je lâche un peu mes lianes de temps en temps 
Jolies photos encore : lastrada, l'chaud-froid et l'tailleur de branches 


Cinéma :


----------



## SirDeck (30 Juin 2006)




----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2006)

en passant...pas trop le temps..desol&#233; 









#+ et bon week end


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en passant...pas trop le temps..desolé
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ce qu'elles sont belles !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en passant...pas trop le temps..desol&#233;


yvos je te hais! 

Et je conchie v&#233;lbouzin! 

La seconde est une tuerie! 



ikiki j'aime bien la premi&#232;re. Elle aurait m&#233;rit&#233; que tu la poste un poil plus grande et un peu moins compress&#233;e


----------



## Lastrada (30 Juin 2006)

Opa.

Yvos : sompteux. 

Iki, Me trompe-je ou est ce bien le meilleur cin&#233;ma du monde de Paris, j'ai nomm&#233; le MkII bibli ?

Doubitchou, je pr&#233;f&#232;re tes filles &#224; ton chien, et ton chien &#224; tes insectes  (mais c'est tout &#224; fait personnel).

Tcheurche IV, apr&#232;s, c'est comme les laveries : j'arr&#234;te. Tiens, au fait que devient Luc G&#233; ?



			
				jp Montagn&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Il picole au bar



Tssss. (je viens d'inventer le reverse post)


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait que devient Luc Gé ?
> 
> ​



Il picole au bar


----------



## mamyblue (1 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en passant...pas trop le temps..desolé
> 
> 
> 
> #+ et bon week end


Tes photos sont magnifiques


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2006)

merci merci pour vos commentaires 

une derni&#232;re et j'arr&#234;te 






Webo, &#231;a te dit qqchose? 

_c'est d'ailleurs pas impossible que t'aies la m&#234;me_


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Webo, ça te dit qqchose?
> 
> _c'est d'ailleurs pas impossible que t'aies la même_



Vaguement oui...  Mais je dois avoir quelque-chose de similaire, faudrait que je rechercher.  En attendant, et pour la route...


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## joubichou (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## esope (1 Juillet 2006)

Papillons tout frais de ce matin ...
















			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> TOF du petit oiseau​



Il est ressucité? ou c'est une autre future proie pour kiki?


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48773180@N00/176247135/pas photographe pour un sous mais voilà une photos que j'aime bien.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

Agnès. - Le petit chat est mort.
Joubichou. - Le petit oiseau est sorti.

Y'a pas, les classiques c'est trop ouf.


----------



## sofiping (1 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> *le piaf*




ben ...  il a pas de tube digestif Kiki ...


----------



## joubichou (1 Juillet 2006)

si c'est une photo que j'ai pris avant le décès du piaf,   bon je vous quitte j'ai 500 photo a faire pour un mariage


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## sofiping (1 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon je vous quitte j'ai 500 photo a faire pour un mariage



Sauterelles ...scarabés ...libellules ...abeilles ...de quelle famille le mariage ? si tu fais une photo de groupe sur les escaliers ne leurs dis surtout pas que le petit oiseau va sortir ( pense à la demi journée que tu auras passé a les mettre en place ) ...


Comment ça je flood :mouais: 



 et je n'ai pas reussis a rendre toute l'etrangeté du fond de cette mare ... :love:


----------



## mfay (1 Juillet 2006)

Il doit y avoir une tribu d'alien au fond de cette mare ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Sauterelles ...scarab&#233;s ...libellules ...abeilles ...de quelle famille le mariage ? si tu fais une photo de groupe sur les escaliers ne leurs dis surtout pas que le petit oiseau va sortir ( pense &#224; la demi journ&#233;e que tu auras pass&#233; a les mettre en place ) ...
> 
> 
> Comment &#231;a je flood :mouais:
> ...




Et en s&#233;pia ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2006)

Fait chier le sepia. Surtout aussi violent que celui l&#224;.
Si non le reste


----------



## ItomPomme (1 Juillet 2006)

Merci les pages jaunes et l'IGN .... 
Mais je vois pas ou il y a des petite betes a choper .!!! 


Ps: Vos photos son superbe . Bravo 

@...///+++


----------



## Sloughi (1 Juillet 2006)

Ta photo fait 196 Ko, c'est maximum 100, et 75 est en g&#233;n&#233;rale suffisant. 
Foguenne


----------



## mamyblue (1 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et en sépia ?


 Très jolie image en sépia Macmarco  

Et bravo à tous les posteurs, vos photos sont belles comme toujours


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie image en sépia Macmarco
> 
> Et bravo à tous les posteurs, vos photos sont belles comme toujours


+1    


Ce soir pendant la fête du vin, un concert d'un grand homme Michel Delpech















​


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

... et après le match...  















​
... c'était la fête... 


bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

1/ ce poseur de chat





2/ une pie, pas facile, c'est vif ces bêtes là !






Qu'est ce qu'on perd en enregistrement web :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

elle est pas de la semaine mais je l'aime bien







nan! &#231;a penche p&#244;, c'est un effet


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2006)

Fecamp (76 seine maritime)  hier apr&#232;s midi...


----------



## mamyblue (2 Juillet 2006)

Par cette chaleur il fait bon ici... :love:​ 


​ 
Ensuite une bonne grillades hummm...​ 



​


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juillet 2006)

Nightwalker, GlaceetFeu (ça sonne moins bien en français non ?) :


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

J'aime bien tes t&#233;tons elisnice.


----------



## jojofk (2 Juillet 2006)

..


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2006)

une des 350 que j'ai prises hier soir


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et comment te sens-tu ce matin ?



Avec un peu de biafine et un suspensoir ça devrait aller


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2006)

ben l&#224; j'ai une bonne gueule de bois et je dois donner mon dvd ce soir,l'imac il fume


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> min&#233;ral et v&#233;g&#233;tal
> Majorelle


J'aime bien quand mes requ&#234;tes sont exauc&#233;es      surtout la premi&#232;re 

Superbes Elisabeth...


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (2 Juillet 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> [COLOR=""]Ta photo fait 196 Ko, c'est maximum 100, et 75 est en générale suffisant.
> Foguenne[/COLOR]



 

ah désolé,photos rectifiées


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

PS : Nightwalker bravo pour les photos d'après match


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

ma reine, t'as posté celle la pour me faire comprendre que j'avais encore du chemin?

Je sais :rose: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Fecamp (76 seine maritime)  hier apr&#232;s midi...


C'est un fake! Hier apr&#232;s midi a F&#233;camp il pleuvait. Comme tous les apr&#232;s midi a F&#233;camp (et les matins aussi)


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ma reine, t'as post&#233; celle la pour me faire comprendre que j'avais encore du chemin?
> 
> Je sais :rose: :love:



Non  Je la trouve tr&#232;s belle ta pie  Tu dis que la photo a beaucoup perdu, peut-&#234;tre pourrais-tu mettre un lien vers une version avec une meilleure d&#233;finition


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout... tu n'as pas une version un peu plus grande ???


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Si 

http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tuileries2eq.jpg


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake! Hier après midi a Fécamp il pleuvait. Comme tous les après midi a Fécamp (et les matins aussi)



eh le nicois  il fait très chaud :style: :king: trop chaud :rose:


----------



## mfay (2 Juillet 2006)

Vive les framboises 







J'adore la t&#234;te de ma ni&#232;ce sur la 2nde photo.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si
> 
> http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tuileries2eq.jpg


C'est beaucoup mieux... perso, je l'aime beaucoup


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

merci , je pense me mettre enfin a l'argentique ( ce n'est pas de l'argentique cette photo ) il faut juste que j'apprenne


----------



## r0m1 (2 Juillet 2006)

Coucou &#224; tous, 
je m'essaie un peu aux portraits, et c'est beaucoup plus dur qu'il n'y para&#238;t, la seule a peu pr&#232;s reussie de ma s&#233;rie est ce gros plan noir et blanc du regard d'un pote...:rose:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si
> 
> http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tuileries2eq.jpg



Elle est pas mal. Pourquoi ne la poste tu pas directement au lieu de mettre un lien?
Juste un truc au niveau de la composition: les 2 personnages étant au centre de la photo, je crois que je me serais décalé un peu vers la droite pour que la fontaine se trouve entre les 2. De façon a créer une sorte de symétrie.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Bien en fait j'ose pas tellement prendre des gens en photo car j'ai peur qu'on me dise qq chose :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2006)

boxeur ? rugbyman ? faux air de l'entraineur du stade fran&#231;ais


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas mal. Pourquoi ne la poste tu pas directement au lieu de mettre un lien?
> Juste un truc au niveau de la composition: les 2 personnages &#233;tant au centre de la photo, je crois que je me serais d&#233;cal&#233; un peu vers la droite pour que la fontaine se trouve entre les 2. De fa&#231;on a cr&#233;er une sorte de sym&#233;trie.



Je l'aime bien aussi, un petit air de chabadabada lelouchien  Pour ce qui est de l'angle, je suis de ton avis. J'aurais aussi choisi un cadrage vertical, pour avoir le jet d'eau entier  D'autre part, &#231;a penche un peu &#224; droite


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (2 Juillet 2006)

Salut tout le monde. (Ya du monde qui revient et des nouveaux, c'est kewl).

J'ai un nouveau caillou, j'ai un nouveau caillou !! depuis ce matin    :

le 70-200 USM F:4 L  héhéhéhéhéhé.

Du coup, maintenant je peux prendre des gens (de plus loin).
Pas toujours drôle d'être une gamine dans un pays où les ballons, non contents d'être noirs, se permettent en plus, de ne pas flotter :





(Presque) La même en couleur sans recadrage :


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2006)

ray-ban
gourouz
tom

voilà pour le moment mais pour ceux qui veule j'ai ai plein d'autre sur flickr
cilc en bas dans la signature.


----------



## esope (2 Juillet 2006)

bravo à tous pour cette page  

Pour ce fut une journée champêtre ou j'ai fait mes premières photos de libellule:



















Mais dans l'ensemble je suis déçu car beaucoup sont floues, faut dire qu'on a bien arrosé le pique-nique et que rosé en plein soleil et photo juste après ce n'est pas le meilleur des mélange...:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jahrom (2 Juillet 2006)

Qui a dit qu'on ne pouvait rien faire à Paris ???


----------



## esope (2 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> escalator​



J'adooore ce genre photo :love: :love:  



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ski nautique​



 :afraid: :afraid:
C'est tout de même à la limite de l'inconscience car je pense pas que la seine soit super propre (en tout cas j'y boirais pas la tasse)


----------



## jahrom (2 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid:
> C'est tout de même à la limite de l'inconscience car je pense pas que la seine soit super propre (en tout cas j'y boirais pas la tasse)




Bah j'y ai bu la tasse...   Mais bon avec ce que je me mets derrière la cravatte toute l'année, j'ai le gosier robuste...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> J'adooore ce genre photo :love: :love:


+1 elle est tres réussie dendrimere
Esope j'aime bien ta seconde libellule. Tu avais mis un petit coup de flash non?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Oh purée joubichou, tu leurs as montré les photos ? Dans un album de mariage


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juillet 2006)

C'est Didier Super qui a d&#233;clar&#233;, je cite : "- Les anglais, quand on voit ce qui bouffent, on comprend pourquoi y sont moches". 




Remarque, il sera bcp pardonn&#233; &#224;  celui-l&#224;, &#231;a doit &#234;tre un Mac User, vu la Tiger hair cut


----------



## fanou (2 Juillet 2006)

le couché de soleil il y a 5 minutes:




Il fait ce qu'il peut l'ixus...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

Superbe Lastrada! Presqu'auntant que celles que tu as post&#233; dans "insolite" :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Lastrada! Presqu'auntant que celles que tu as posté dans "insolite" :love:




A nous les petites anglaises...


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juillet 2006)

Merci Mr Miss.  :love:

@Dendrim&#232;re : Eco-ssai-ses. Ne m&#233;langeons pas tout.

En rentrant ce soir. Je vous pr&#233;viens, c'est gore :





Ces b&#234;tes l&#224; te r&#233;veillent le matin. Elles sont extraordinairement bien adapt&#233;es &#224; l'homme : elles n'ont peur de rien (on est en plein centre ville, dans la principale rue bond&#233;e de monde) et elles bouffent nos d&#233;chets.. Elle me regardait d'un sale oeil, m'enfin faudrait qu'elle en bouffe des pigeons avant de venir me chercher


----------



## esope (2 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> +1 elle est tres réussie dendrimere
> Esope j'aime bien ta seconde libellule. Tu avais mis un petit coup de flash non?




bien vu, en fait le flash est sur toutes les photos histoire de rehausser les couleurs claquantes des libellules.


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juillet 2006)

Une minute de silence pour le Pigeon :


----------



## yvos (2 Juillet 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Pour certain(e)s vous avez d&#233;j&#224; fais du candid ? Si , oui . Avez vous d&#233;j&#224; eu des remarques des personnes que vous prenniez en photo ?


----------



## mamyblue (2 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Une minute de silence pour le Pigeon :


Très belle image Lastrada et toutes mes félicitations à toutes et à tous pour avoir postés de si belles photos!  

Ce fil est vraiment très beau


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pour certain(e)s vous avez déjà fais du candid ? Si , oui . Avez vous déjà eu des remarques des personnes que vous prenniez en photo ?



candid c'est quoi ? A part le mot dans le dictionnaire ...

Oui j'ai eut des remarques d'une personne alors que je ne la prenais même pas en photo.
Je prenais la foule qui sortait du métro, elle m'a demandé ce que j'allais en faire, elle était assez énervé et surtout super parano car elle dit "Avec tout ce qui se passe vous savez ...".

A toi de voir selon le feeling, des fois avec un sourire tout passe. 

Sinon pour ta photo que tu post je la trouve plutôt bien et je pense comme tibomon alors je ne répétrais pas. Ou alors juste un petit conseil, des fois de cadrer plus large ça permet de faire ce qu'on veut après parce que quand on prend une photo on ne pense pas à tout déjà qu'il faut faire gaffe de pas se prendre un coup de boule...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Merci


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Juillet 2006)




----------



## wip (3 Juillet 2006)

Et hop, une tite nièce :love:


----------



## joubichou (3 Juillet 2006)




----------



## esope (3 Juillet 2006)

suite et fin des libellules d'hier...


----------



## twk (3 Juillet 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

Avec cette chaleur, je vous propose une petite 1664 ...


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

Qui trouve ce que c'est ????


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

le cerveau de Barthez? (aggrandi, cela va de soi)


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le cerveau de Barthez? (aggrandi, cela va de soit)



Tu n'est pas si loin de cela ...


----------



## DarkRomz (3 Juillet 2006)

Des BUUULLLLEESSS !   

35° et pas de clim !!!

D&#233;sol&#233;, il fait vraiment trop chaud, je n'ai que &#231;a en t&#234;te


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ca soit une de TES photos ... ;-)


----------



## DarkRomz (3 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ca soit une de TES photos ... ;-)



Oups ! rendons &#224; c&#233;sar ce qui appartient &#224; c&#233;sar !  

Ce n'est pas une de mes photos ! Mea culpa Mister PommeQ  
Just un clin d'oeil !
Fond d'&#233;cran Heineken !


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Oups ! rendons à césar ce qui appartient à césar !
> 
> Ce n'est pas une de mes photos ! Mea culpa Mister PommeQ
> Just un clin d'oeil !
> Fond d'écran Heineken !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'est pas si loin de cela ...



Sa teub alors?

:rateau:


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tof​



Qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

ba je sais pas...c'&#233;tait sur le bord de la route...&#231;a m'a fait rigoler/


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba je sais pas...c'était sur le bord de la route...ça m'a fait rigoler/



Surprenant et assez... surprenant  Merci


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

'reusement, j'ai un objo rapide, parce que le truc arr&#234;tait pas de sauter 

bon, en fait, c'est marqu&#233; Khardung La dessus, en r&#233;f&#233;rence au col du m&#234;me nom auquel m&#232;ne la route.
Accessoirement, c'est la route la plus haute du monde: 5620m..&#231;a doit &#234;tre le manque d'oxyg&#232;ne qui perturbe le cerveau

_parfait pour une biking session_ :style:


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'reusement, j'ai un objo rapide, parce que le truc arrêtait pas de sauter
> 
> bon, en fait, c'est marqué Khardung La dessus, en référence au col du même nom auquel mène la route.
> Accessoirement, c'est la route la plus haute du monde: 5620m..ça doit être le manque d'oxygène qui perturbe le cerveau
> ...



Ca doit être   cette montée :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos, tu veux pas aller poster tes photos sur macbidouille? J'en ai trop marre de baver!


----------



## ikiki (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos, mazette, j'en prends plein les mirettes 
:love:  mais désolé, point de boulettes


----------



## Iotai (3 Juillet 2006)

Un chemin de campagne de retour de Cambridge... Avec mon modeste Dimage Z1


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juillet 2006)

Au Canada, ici j'ai voulu prendre le pont c'est vraiment tr&#232;s haut assez impressionnant! 



​ ​      Sur cette photo on voit les escaliers qui descendent vers les chutes, il y en a baucoup et il faut du temps pour y arriver, enfin il faut pas &#234;tre press&#233; 
​ 

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Juillet 2006)

à tous, histoire de se rafraîchir  









​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juillet 2006)

j'ai pu tester la rafale 6 images /sec du D200 cet am...
quelle chaleur ,en tout cas ...pffff


----------



## esope (3 Juillet 2006)

le ciel vu de ma terrasse il y une heure...









​
yvos


----------



## esope (4 Juillet 2006)

variation sur des gouttes d'eau:










@ elisnice: on dirait une chaise pour surveiller les plages c'est ça?
en tout cas belle photo


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (4 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ItomPomme (4 Juillet 2006)

Dans la caserne des pompiers de Anzin ...... 

@...///+++


----------



## mamyblue (4 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> *Dieu est grand, je suis toute petite.*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

superbe, très bon moment.

Et Vbull qu'est toujours à être taquin


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2006)




----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Juillet 2006)

Pas mal pour une fois je suis pas tellement fan , je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

pt&#234;te parce que l&#224;, c'est une vraie recherche personnelle ?  


   _*ET PAF DANS LA TRONCHE !!*_   ​


----------



## imimi (4 Juillet 2006)

Alèm a dit:
			
		

> superb' tof'


C'est vraiment une très belle photo Rémi !
La recherche personnelle y'a que ça vrai


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ptête parce que là, c'est une vraie recherche personnelle ?
> 
> 
> _*ET PAF DANS LA TRONCHE !!*_   ​




Ouais mais tu me dois une recherche personnelle


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

merci mam'zelle... :rose: 
:rose: :rose:

(edit : je disais merci &#224; la tr&#232;s jolie charmante et adorable ex-punkette imimi pas &#224; ce cuistre de SirMacGregor hein !   :rose


avant d'aller au travail, que fait  un gars qui attend dans le froid que sa compagne sorte du C2RMF... bin &#231;a :





message perso : coucou Sven puisque c'est le m&#234;me que je connais !  amiti&#233; &#224; ton papa ! 
edit 2 : le C2RMF, c'est quoi ? demande &#224; ton ami google !


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2006)

Rémi :love:  

moi je reviens de Nancy et des Vosges, et j'ai fais "quelques" photos


----------



## joubichou (4 Juillet 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> merci mam'zelle... :rose:
> :rose: :rose:
> 
> (edit : je disais merci à la très jolie charmante et adorable ex-punkette imimi pas à ce cuistre de SirMacGregor hein !   :rose




Salaud :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai que j'aime bien les feuilles :love: 




et la pluie fait bien les choses


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2006)

elisnice, j'aime bien ta derni&#232;re photo


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2006)

marche po


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2006)

mais de quoi parles-tu?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que j'aime bien les feuilles :love:
> 
> 
> et la pluie fait bien les choses



tien maiwen est de rtour avec une jolie photo noir et blanc...

sympa ,


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Juillet 2006)

Youpi j'y arrive ! :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Youpi j'y arrive ! :




très bien çà !

n'en déplaise  AAlem ;je cite la photo ,magnifique sinon mon compliment n'a pas de sens ,et ooooooui !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2006)

D200 + 50 1,4 

un couple fait pour s'entendre  (avec le bourdon :85 1,8 )


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Juillet 2006)

Joli toi aussi  





Je ne vais plus faire que ça moi :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Joli toi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



magnifique ...
essaie de rendre ton image un peu moins sombre et moins grisouille...

on en apprend tt les jours ,je viens de trouver deux trucs:

un calque niveau (par exmple) en mode de fusion superposition permet de bien éclaircir l'image ...
on peut tjrs regler l'opacité du calque...
bon C une méthode parmis tant d'autre.S..


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

sidney ?


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> http://netivot.free.fr/onzeweb/BW002.jpg​



Un instant intemporel.
Nath est vraiment superbe  :love:

_Edit: j'ai supprim&#233; la photo _


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> magnifique ...
> essaie de rendre ton image un peu moins sombre et moins grisouille...
> 
> on en apprend tt les jours ,je viens de trouver deux trucs:
> ...


 Les conseils sont bienvenus, je suis une quiche pour les niveaux...
Ex. : 




Voyez c'que j'veux dire...:rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sidney ?



pardon ,maitre ...pardon ...mille pardon grand maitre :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Les conseils sont bienvenus, je suis une quiche pour les niveaux...
> Ex. :
> 
> Voyez c'que j'veux dire...:rose:



ce n'est rien c'est que de la cuisine ,si ta du bon matos ,et toshop ce se traite...question d'un peu d'habitude...

tes photos sont vraiment bien...
je m'&#233;penche rarement en compliments sur ce forum ,j'aime pas le passage de pommade ,mais quand une image me plait ,je le dit ...
ta s&#233;rie des parachutes(ou parapentes) est vraiment tr&#232;s bien...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Pooley (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> _tof d'une femme aux yeux D'Erin...._


naturels ces yeux ?!.......
beau, myst&#233;rieux et profond ce "_rayon vert_" !!......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> naturels ces yeux ?!.......
> beau, mystérieux et profond ce "_rayon vert_" !!......



pas du tout :les yeux sont accentués ,et un petit calque mode couleur ,pour les levres ,rappel de la brettelle !


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2006)

.............. 
_
belle photo quand m&#234;me !!..... _ :love:


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2006)

Petite série "brut de décoffrage" de la dernière streambox....

c'etait vendredi soir, et j'ai perdu 3 kilos


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Petite série "brut de décoffrage" de la dernière streambox....
> 
> c'etait vendredi soir, et j'ai perdu 3 kilos


 Très bien ficelle, c'est sympa et ça se voit pas que tu as perdu des kilos 

Et comme toujours bravo a tout le monde pour toutes ces belles photos, de plus en plus belles et on recommence après une bonne nuit    :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Juillet 2006)

Doublon


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Juillet 2006)

Merci tous, j'ai des coups de boules pour l'hiver 





Donc, la même en moins grisouille pour comparer. Au passage quelques infos : Une rafale au 20D avec un trépied, une dizaine de calques et pas mal de patience...


----------



## Jec (5 Juillet 2006)

Bravo à tous !!

Pour l'instant je suis une pive en photo mais un jour, oui un jour ... 

Toujours un plaisir de venir voir vos magnifiques oeuvres sur ce fil .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## joubichou (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## esope (5 Juillet 2006)

je continue dans ma série des gouttes:














@manulemafatais c'est vraiment chouette j'aime bien les décomposition de mouvement comme ça 

et  à tous pour vos images


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

Ouais! manulemafatais rulez! 
esope aussi. 

yvos: tu as un filtre polarisant pour faire peter le ciel et les couleurs comme &#231;a ou c'est du traitement informatique?


----------



## esope (5 Juillet 2006)

encore des gouttes mais en N&B cette fois


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> yvos: tu as un filtre polarisant pour faire peter le ciel et les couleurs comme &#231;a ou c'est du traitement informatique?


ni l'un ni l'autre sur les photos affich&#233;es r&#233;cemment...encore que si sur la photo du lac, j'ai mis un polarisant pour mieux r&#233;cup&#233;rer les galets dans l'eau, mais tr&#232;s faible incidence les couleurs (en tout cas dans le viseur), car l'inclinaision du soleil &#233;tait pas adapt&#233;e.

J'utilise photoshop pour faire les cadres  (d'ailleurs, l'affichage des photos dans photoshop fait encore plus ressortir les couleurs) et parfois r&#233;gler les niveaux.

J'attend les bonnes heures - comme dans les transports en commun - (d&#232;s 7h du mat, la lumi&#232;re &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; hyper violente), les paysages sont eux m&#234;mes archi color&#233;s et l'altitude (photos prises entre 4000 et 5600m) permet d'avoir souvent des ciels archi-bleu sans peine 

d&#233;tail qui a son importance dans la saturation: mon appareil a une position par d&#233;faut (d&#233;brayable) qui a tendance &#224; garder une forte saturation, d'o&#249; un aspect souvent flatteur.

_C'est bon Remi, tu peux d&#233;truire ce message ou ajouter du vert dedans_ 






OMANI PAMEO


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2006)

j'aime beaucoup les gouttes d'esope 




pas aussi belle mais j'aime bien quand même


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Juillet 2006)

Maiwen , tu as pense a faire un book ? Tu es dou&#233;e pour les gouttes d'eau


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2006)

bah j'ai un site

j'aime bien aussi les paysages champêtres





avant je voulais faire Laura Ingalls plus tard ... mais maintenant que tu m'y fais penser je vais ptet me tourner vers la photo de gouttes ... ça peut etre intéressant ... un terrain à explorer


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai un site
> 
> j'aime bien aussi les paysages champ&#234;tres
> 
> ...




salut maiwen ,la j'aurai mieux vu la mise au point sur la fleur de devant ,avec un diaph moyen ,4 voire 8 ...


----------



## jojofk (5 Juillet 2006)

bonjour tt le monde et merci pour vos photos! 

dans le doute, je poste celle-ci ici, même si elle aurait peut être sa place dans le fameux _Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!! _ ...  




@+


----------



## Ludo67 (5 Juillet 2006)

Psych&#233;d&#233;lique city


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> salut maiwen ,la j'aurai mieux vu la mise au point sur la fleur de devant ,avec un diaph moyen ,4 voire 8 ...


oui, c'est ce que je voulais faire au début, mais tu sais bien que j'ai un compact numérique et la mise au point c'est pas moi qui l'a fait ... et il se trouve que j'aime bien le résultat alors ...

 



			
				jojofk a dit:
			
		

> dans le doute, je poste celle-ci ici, même si elle aurait peut être sa place dans le fameux _Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!! _


moi je la trouve très bien ici  j'aime beaucoup 

et sinon, Place Stan à Nancy




bon c'est un peu flou peut-être mais comme le disait Picouto "[la nuit] sans pied, pas de netteté"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est ce que je voulais faire au d&#233;but, mais tu sais bien que j'ai un compact num&#233;rique et la mise au point c'est pas moi qui l'a fait ... et il se trouve que j'aime bien le r&#233;sultat alors ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour du sans pied ,C pas mal ,quand meme...

tain franchement C bete ,CT quand que TT ,j'aurai pu passer ,chui a 3/4 d'heure...

j'aurai rapporter mon tr&#233;pied...

T all&#233; derriere ,place de la carriere ,eglise St epvre?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour du sans pied ,C pas mal ,quand meme...
> 
> tain franchement C bete ,CT quand que TT ,j'aurai pu passer ,chui a 3/4 d'heure...
> 
> ...



oui, oui, ton trépied et ton gros zoom aussi non ?   

sinon, comme tu dis, C bete, mais perso chui vraiment pas fan du sms style... enf1, moi je di ça, je di ri1... :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui, ton trépied et ton gros zoom aussi non ?
> 
> sinon, comme tu dis, C bete, mais perso chui vraiment pas fan du sms style... enf1, moi je di ça, je di ri1... :rateau:



ouai ...lol SMS ,pas complétement sinon on comprends rien ...

j'appelle ca abrégé disons...


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ...lol SMS ,pas complétement sinon on comprends rien ...
> 
> j'appelle ca abrégé disons...




C'est aussi exaspérant, en fait.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi exaspérant, en fait.



Rooo les vieux jeux tout de suite ... 

littéraire je sais faire aussi ,mais chui fénéant du clavier....


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2006)

sauf pour flooder ? 

voilà l'endroit où j'étais dans les vosges la semaine dernière, tout coupé du monde :love:


----------



## jojofk (5 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je la trouve très bien ici  j'aime beaucoup




merci  bon bah alors je continue ici..


----------



## DarkRomz (5 Juillet 2006)

Style carte postale, je sais !  
Ca doit &#234;tre le cadre d'habitude je n'en met pas !

Les p&#234;chailloux de Panam !


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est ce que je voulais faire au d&#233;but, mais tu sais bien que j'ai un compact num&#233;rique et la mise au point c'est pas moi qui l'a fait ... et il se trouve que j'aime bien le r&#233;sultat alors ...


J'aime bien le r&#233;sultat aussi, d'ailleurs si la mise au point avait &#233;t&#233; faite sur la fleur de premier plan, j'aurais trouv&#233; &#231;a..banal? :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2006)

sauf pour flooder ? 

voil&#224; l'endroit o&#249; j'&#233;tais dans les vosges la semaine derni&#232;re, tout coup&#233; du monde :love:

traduit STP? 

Rooo les vosges ,C ou &#231;&#224; ?

j'y &#233;t&#233; en avril ...

et en aout normalement ,j'y retourne me taper le ballon d'alscace et le honeck en v&#233;lo ...pfff

Bon pour le language :mode effort :j'&#233;crirai en Fran&#231;ais correct le jour ou Nikon sort son premier boitier Full Frame ... courage &#231;&#224; vient...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi exaspérant, en fait.



non, c'est bien plus chiant en fait


----------



## joubichou (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## joubichou (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

Tu devrais quand meme &#233;viter de faire des crop aussi important ca fait vraiment ressortir le bruit


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _C'est bon Remi, tu peux d&#233;truire ce message ou ajouter du vert dedans_




je n'ai jamais trahi un compatriote m&#234;me s'il poss&#232;de un patronyme &#233;tranger... genre breton !   


m&#234;me le maire d'Amiens...


----------



## esope (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonne Nuit ​


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

Un tuyau ?


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un tuyau ?


Et ben oui un simple tuyau et le tour est joué, fallait y penser


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juillet 2006)

A Paris! Le bateau-mouche?! C'est bien ça :hein: les petits Parisiens  


​ 
Et maintenant les Bains d'Yverdon à l'extérieur   


​


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

mamy, je pense que s&#233;rieusement, il va falloir que tu retrouves l'autre sujet de Portfolio o&#249; l'on peut poster ses photos... 

on ne voit pas ce qui peut &#234;tre le plus joli sur tes photos, c'est trop petit, mal cadr&#233;... 

par contre, &#231;a date de quand ? parce que les couleurs font ann&#233;es 80...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2006)

[quote='[MGZ]par contre, &#231;a date de quand ? parce que les couleurs font ann&#233;es 80... [/quote]
Celle des bateau mouche fait meme image de journal (point de vue images du monde?) scann&#233;e tu ne trouve pas? 

macmarco, ton tuyau on dirait un symbole celtique! 
Esope: Ursa Major Powaaahhhh!


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2006)

Ce n'est pas un autoportrait...  ...
Prises à 3200 ISO pour voir la gestion du bruit des couleurs à cette sensibilité de l'EOS 30D... mais aussi parce que j'aime bien les Uglydolls ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2006)

vivi p) j'adore  :love:

pour faire écho  ... enfin un peu


----------



## joubichou (6 Juillet 2006)

Chantier du jour chez un milliardaire américain,le vieux saule a explosé sous la force de l'orage


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

C'est un saule peureux ? [/77]


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Chantier du jour chez un milliardaire américain,le vieux saule a explosé sous la force de l'orage


c'est ton fils sur la photo ? :casse: :crazy: :quécalor: ... c'est juste une question comme ça   

moi les arbres je les coupe pas je les prends en photo


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juillet 2006)

Je regarde passer les mouettes, et je me dis qu'elles ont la belle vie quand même.




Je regarde aussi les punks passer...


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juillet 2006)

> Tof de seagull 1





> Tof de seagull 2





			
				Imimi a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas vous mais moi j'suis pas trop pour la publication de photos de carnages de moineaux dans ce fil...
> 
> Nan mais c'est vrai quoi, m&#234;me si je poste pas de photo l&#224; en ce moment (comment &#231;a je floode alors ? ) j'aime bien venir voir ce qui s'passe ici et mes p'tits nieux ils ont pas demand&#233; &#224; &#234;tre expos&#233;s comme &#231;a &#224; une telle atrocit&#233;, j'ai les infos du soir pour &#231;a



Pb r&#233;gl&#233;.

_Faudrait peut &#234;tre que je fasse autre chose que de la photo moi finalement... (ou alors que je commence &#224; en faire pour de bon ? )_


----------



## imimi (6 Juillet 2006)

J'sais pas vous mais moi j'suis pas trop pour la publication de photos de carnages de moineaux dans ce fil... :sick:

Nan mais c'est vrai quoi, même si je poste pas de photo là en ce moment (comment ça je floode alors ? ) j'aime bien venir voir ce qui s'passe ici et mes p'tits nieux ils ont pas demandé à être exposés comme ça à une telle atrocité, j'ai les infos du soir pour ça :mouais: 





NB : Je les aurais très bien vues là tes tofs de mouette enragée par contre...


Bon enfin si j'suis la seule que ça dérange hein ne faites pas attention à moi je passais juste...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Juillet 2006)

c'est aussi &#231;a vivre dans un monde r&#233;el, il faut sortir d'eurodisney de temps en temps...


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas vous mais moi j'suis pas trop pour la publication de photos de carnages de moineaux dans ce fil... :sick:



tout à fait d'accord, mais pour une autre raison: ça me donne faim


----------



## DarkRomz (6 Juillet 2006)

Pauv Piou Piou !  

Repose en paix !


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2006)

Photo faite avec la lumi&#232;re du plafonnier d'une opel ... avec un 85 &#224; 1,2...


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Photo faite avec la lumière du plafonnier d'une opel ... avec un 85 à 1,2...



..évidemment ..avec un caillou pareil .... 

..


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2006)

ca marche aussi avec une volskwagen hein   ou une renault...


----------



## joubichou (6 Juillet 2006)

je préfère ceux-là aux vrais


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Photo faite avec la lumière du plafonnier d'une opel ... avec un 85 à 1,2...





Non, je ne peux pas ne pas citer la photo ! :rateau:
Jolies !!!!  :love: :love:
Quel regard !      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)




----------



## joubichou (6 Juillet 2006)

une petite dernière avant le pèrniflard


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juillet 2006)

L'une des premières photos faite avec mon APN cet automne. La lumière de demi-saison me manque déjà...


----------



## joubichou (6 Juillet 2006)

Sinon, bravo à tous et particulièrement à Lastrada qui est un gentleman [/QUOTE]
ah ben et nous on est pas des gentleman   :mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on en apprend tt les jours ,je viens de trouver deux trucs:
> 
> un calque niveau (par exmple) en mode de fusion superposition permet de bien éclaircir l'image ...
> on peut tjrs regler l'opacité du calque...
> bon C une méthode parmis tant d'autre.S..


 
Si tu pouvais apprendre à écrire plutôt... :mouais:  






Les répétitions et le concert d'une école de musique... (Tri X poussée à 1600, et éclairage catastrophique).

'+

PS : bises à N.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

>Ice, quel regard!


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mamy, je pense que sérieusement, il va falloir que tu retrouves l'autre sujet de Portfolio où l'on peut poster ses photos...
> 
> on ne voit pas ce qui peut être le plus joli sur tes photos, c'est trop petit, mal cadré...
> 
> par contre, ça date de quand ? parce que les couleurs font années 80...


Et ben oui c'est pas ici que je voulais poster, mais voilà trop tard quand je me suis rendue compte  quand au reste couleur et année Oui volontaire pour montrer la différence entre hier et aujourd'hui  C'est peut-être pas une bonne idée... 
J'espère avoir répondu aux questions???!  

Le sourire d'une petite fille  :love:​ 


​


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Le sourire d'une petite fille  :love:


 
Non ça c'est un toboggan.   

'+


----------



## DarkRomz (6 Juillet 2006)




----------



## esope (6 Juillet 2006)

Moi je suis encore et toujours dans mes gouttes









Promis après j'arrête


----------



## peyret (6 Juillet 2006)

............. à chacun son imagination

lp :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Juillet 2006)

Jolies toutes vos photos


----------



## Souvaroff (6 Juillet 2006)

Z'avez deja vu de L'eau aussi Calme? aussi plate? C'est joli n'est-ce Pas??


----------



## esope (6 Juillet 2006)

on a offert un hibiscus à ma maman











peyret


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> ............. à chacun son imagination
> 
> lp :mouais:




Pareil, là non plus je ne peux pas ne pas citer la photo. 
Elle est magnifique !   
J'adore ! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2006)

j'ai pu tester le 70 / 200 VR  chez un copain cet am :

focale 200 mm dans les 3 cas ,impressionnant ,surtout la derniere non? sans VR ,c'estd meme pas la peine 

quelques crop 100%

1/125 eme






1/100 eme






1/60 eme






1500 euros si on sait y faire ,mais l'an prochain ,ca me botterai bien cet objectif ,en concert c'est le bonheur assur&#233; !


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juillet 2006)

à tous !! comme d'hab que de clichés sympa !! moi j'ai trouvé cette petite bestiole sur le mur de mon immeuble .+/-5cm de long .Quelqu'un connait ?


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juillet 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> à tous !! comme d'hab que de clichés sympa !! moi j'ai trouvé cette petite bestiole sur le mur de mon immeuble .+/-5cm de long .Quelqu'un connait ?




Quelques notions d'entomologie pour les néophytes :
C'est visiblement un Insecte Ptérygote, autrement dit un insecte Ailé
Pour moi C'est un Odonate Anisoptere, Mais je pourrais pas preciser si c'est un Agrion  Lestidae ou un Agrion Coenagrionidae
Le seul truc qui me derange c'est ses espece de mandibules rayées a l'avant de l'insecte
Sinon faudrais demander a un entomologiste expert
Tu as pris ca ou exactement?


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

euh... non, &#231;a ne semble pas &#234;tre un odonate (et pas du tout un agrion, autrement appel&#233;e demoiselle). Par contre devant ce ne sont pas des mandibules mais des antennes, non ? 


je verrais plutot cet insecte dans les groupes suivants des polyn&#233;opt&#232;res ou des oligon&#233;opt&#232;res (contrairement aux odonates qui sont pal&#233;opt&#232;res) 



pour info, une c&#339;nagrion. je n'ai pas de mal, j'ai travaill&#233; sur la faune des marais de la somme et on croise souvent des "libellules" !


----------



## imimi (7 Juillet 2006)

Moarf c'est rien qu'une bestiole t'façon :mouais: 
T'la écrabouillée Doudou j'espère !


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juillet 2006)

Nan les antennes sont generalement sur la tete&#8230; pas devant comme ca&#8230; c'est pour ca que je ne suis pas sur&#8230; (& que je ne le suis toujorus pas d'ailleurs)

Nan les polyn&#233;opt&#232;res c'est plus dans les phasmes, les sauterelles, les grillons,les termites&#8230; 

& Quand tu regarde un agrion adulte (ici a gauche) ici

ca y ressemble significativement !!! Doit y avoir une variant&#8230; De toute facon je suis pas entomologiste&#8230; mais bon&#8230;


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

bon, &#231;a me tracassait quand m&#234;me de ne plus me souvenir de mes cours de fac alors qu'une simple recherche sur Wikipedia vous fait vous rappeler que les choses les plus communes sont celles qu'on a le plus de chances d'apercevoir.

doudou83, tu as affaire au terrible fourmilion longicorne... 

DM-XM2 : roussi !    

ton image est trop grande, je la r&#233;tr&#233;cie, tu as bien fait de chercher mais tu connais la diff&#233;rence entre un insecte et un crabe ? les antennes ont migr&#233; vers le bas... une des choses que tu apprends en fac de bio. 

_edit : en ce qui concerne l'emplacement des antennes, rappelle-toi que tu parles d'animaux segment&#233;s et que les segments varient de forme d'une esp&#232;ce &#224; une autre ! 
mais ton approche est int&#233;ressante ! _


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juillet 2006)

> pour info, une c&#339;nagrion. je n'ai pas de mal, j'ai travaill&#233; sur la faune des marais de la somme et on croise souvent des "libellules" !



Joli!!!!!! Mais en effet ca diverge !! :rose:


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> bon, &#231;a me tracassait quand m&#234;me de ne plus me souvenir de mes cours de fac alors qu'une simple recherche sur Wikipedia vous fait vous rappeler que les choses les plus communes sont celles qu'on a le plus de chances d'apercevoir.
> 
> doudou83, tu as affaire au terrible fourmilion longicorne...
> 
> ...



Ben Ouais!!  Ben maintenant au moins! je serais couch&#233; moin idiot !! :love: Merci !!


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Moarf c'est rien qu'une bestiole t'façon :mouais:
> T'la écrabouillée Doudou j'espère !


 C'est un insecte protégé !!


----------



## joubichou (7 Juillet 2006)

Ben moi ce matin j'ai donné dans le nid de frelons,pas drôles du tout ces petites bêtes :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## joubichou (7 Juillet 2006)

MARGOT


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ce matin j'ai donn&#233; dans le nid de frelons,pas dr&#244;les du tout ces petites b&#234;tes :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



..tu es trop fort !!!! 

..tuer les frelons au vol aveec rien qu'une tron&#231;onneuses !!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai travaillé sur la faune des marais de la somme...



ha ça... la faune picarde...


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> doudou83, tu as affaire au terrible fourmilion longicorne...



C'est vrai que les fourmi-lions sont plus connus par leur larves que par les adultes. Jetez un oeil par exemple dans du sable au pied d'un tas de bois. Si vous voyez des petits entonnoirs, essayez de mettre une fourmi au bord de l'entonnoir. Avec un peu de chance, vous verrez chasser la bête.


----------



## joubichou (7 Juillet 2006)

DIDI


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

simplement intitul&#233;e "_apr&#232;s l'amour_"





_bien entendu, un lien se cache dans la vignette_​


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> simplement intitulée "_après l'amour_"_bien entendu, un lien se cache dans la vignette_​




holga ?


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

non, elle s'appelle Natacha... pourquoi ? 




:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

non mackie, c'est un Semflex Oto... en attendant un Rolleiflex que le ch&#232;que que je viens de trouver dans la Boite-aux-Lettres pourrait payer &#224; l'aise !


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2006)

Merci alèm pour cette rêverie et joubichou pour cette bonne humeur ébouriffée. Quant aux  décors d'yvos










​


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Merci alèm pour cette rêverie et joubichou pour cette bonne humeur ébouriffée. Quant aux décors d'yvos


Ah! Les escargots sont de sorties, ça c'est pour la pluie  Belles images    

Et je dis aussi bravo à tout le monde car vous postez toujours de magnifiques photos!    et au revoir bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tof


Ca rappelle un peu le Landmannalaugar









Nephou: j'aime beaucoup la seconde!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juillet 2006)

à tous !!   Bon , après les payasages de montagne et la course d'escargots :love:
moi, je poste une p'tite fleur avant l'ouverture


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça me tracassait quand même de ne plus me souvenir de mes cours de fac alors qu'une simple recherche sur Wikipedia vous fait vous rappeler que les choses les plus communes sont celles qu'on a le plus de chances d'apercevoir.
> 
> doudou83, tu as affaire au terrible fourmilion longicorne...
> 
> Meci à tous pour vos lumières !!!  Pour Imimi : nan je ne l'ai pas écrabouillé ..le pauvre :love:j'ai aussi trouvé plein de renseignements sur un site: www.insecte.org  .Il ya vraiment tout pour les passionnés d'insectes et de bestioles strange !!!!


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)

@ G2LOQ: wallpaper   Merci!


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2006)

très jolie photo ange  j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance 




​
un mur encore :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> @ G2LOQ: wallpaper   Merci!



 Génial! Et en 1600/1200 en plus! 




Merci.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)

Merci maiwen, j'aime beaucoup toutes tes photos!!!


----------



## Lastrada (8 Juillet 2006)

Yeeeen naaaa des bieeennns.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2006)

Ange ces cristaux macl&#233;s de quartz sont faux...


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2006)

_Allooo, ouais... c'est Didier...._


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)

Il s'agit d'une des attractions ...Pris en GROS plan:


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2006)

et l&#224; JPmiss j'ai pas fait de crop


----------



## Lastrada (8 Juillet 2006)

Boris a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas crever
> Avant d'avoir connu
> Les chiens noirs du Mexique
> Qui dorment sans r&#234;ver
> ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un mur encore :rose:



oui ....

Lastrada ta raison...:love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2006)

oui ...

je peux aussi poster du sol si mon mur ne plaît pas ...

pi sinon j'irai m'acheter un D50, comme ça au moins je ferai de la vraie photo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ...
> 
> je peux aussi poster du sol si mon mur ne plaît pas ...
> 
> pi sinon j'irai m'acheter un D50, comme ça au moins je ferai de la vraie photo



attend un peu ,on annonce des changements chez nikon ,peut etre un D60 ,8 Mpix ,et un D80 10 Mpix...
attends l'automne a mon avis ...

toujours la belle journée "New Orleans " le 3 juin a luxembourg...


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juillet 2006)

J'aime bcp les photos de Sydney mais celle des animaux ca fait peur


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juillet 2006)

Mes orchidées tiennent toujours debout


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2006)

imagine si un jour ils mutent et deviennent géants,ils vont te manger


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juillet 2006)

Oui , tu as raison , quand tu les regardes bien cela fait un peu science- fiction :affraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juillet 2006)

d&#233;sol&#233; une peur enfantine


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Oui , tu as raison , quand tu les regardes bien cela fait un peu science- fiction :affraid:



j'ai horreur des insectes ,je trouve çà laid et deg' erk...

mais les macros de joubi ' sont bonnes ,la preuve ,çà nous fout tous les boules tellement c'est réaliste...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> ...celle des animaux ca fait peur


En ce qui me concerne, la diversité du vivant est une source d'émerveillement continuel et je prends beaucoup de plaisir aux photographies de joubichou, lesquelles révèlent le même émerveillement auquel s'ajoute une fraîcheur de sentiment qui distingue celui qui, bien qu'en contact quotidien et étroit avec la nature, n'en est pas pour autant blasé.


----------



## esope (8 Juillet 2006)

on garde un petit chat d'une amie &#224; ma m&#232;re en ce moment, une occasion de faire de joli portrait car il est intrigu&#233; par l'objectif:











Nephou tes escargots sont chouettes on dirait qu'ils font la course, 
Yvos je m'incline tout simplement    

et les autres  ce fil fait toutjours autant plaisir...


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2006)

oh la vache comme tu causes bien doc,et tu as raison j'en suis arriv&#233; &#224; un point ou je fais attention &#224; chaque insecte ,chaque bestiole qui nous entoure,c'est passionnant,bien plus passionnant que les humains finalement   
et pour vous endormir je vous conseille "les m&#233;moires d'une geisha" c'est &#233;norme


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bien plus passionnant que les humains finalement



T sur ?

shedworks

:love: :love:

avec les humains ,les possibilit&#233;s sont bien plus grandes ,mais c'est aussi plus difficile ....


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2006)

ouais


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ouais




bon STP ,je voudrais que tu corses un peu ton travail:tu peux pas m'avoir une macro d'un frelon pour demain ??  

non pardon ,je veux pas te priver de match,disons ,lundi?


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2006)

bon en fait j'ai grimpé pas mal aujourd'hui,je suis naze,à demain


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon en fait j'ai grimpé pas mal aujourd'hui,je suis naze,à demain




ok bonne nuit,


----------



## esope (9 Juillet 2006)

et hop deux autres avant d'aller au lit









 

et bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> et hop deux autres avant d'aller au lit
> 
> 
> et bonne nuit à tous...



ca C bo comme animal au moins...


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ca C bo comme animal au moins...



 mais ça peut être très beau, les insectes aussi, Sidney, (sans parler des araignées et des scorpions, superbes )

Je n'ai pas encore fait développer les photos des cigales, en pleine forme apparemment cet été. En attendant, un petit zygène amateur de sommets 

(Il manque un recadrage à la photo, je reprendrai tout ça mais sans doute pas avant la fin août : entre le boulot qui s'accumule et les vacances qui s'approchent, c'est en pilotage automatique, les photos )


----------



## joubichou (9 Juillet 2006)

Sydney a demandé un frelon,donc voila


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

superbe Joubichou 

Merci à vous tous, très jolis photos.


----------



## mfay (9 Juillet 2006)

J'en ai aussi un petit sur fond d'un arri&#232;re de G4 MDD.
Mais pas aussi beau que ceux de joubichou


----------



## Sloughi (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Sydney a demandé un frelon,donc voila



il est pas vivant ,tu me la fait pas a moi !


----------



## joubichou (9 Juillet 2006)

je me suis permis de retoucher légèrement le frelon de MFAY (au fait Mfay on ne peut pas t'envoyer de MP)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Quel pervers joubichou


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel pervers joubichou




Pauvre Frelon .....


----------



## mfay (9 Juillet 2006)

Faut dire que je touche très rarement à la netteté (surtout pour une réduction pour forum) 
Mais c'est une question de gout.


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (9 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s jolie image Ange!    

Et merci &#224; tout le monde pour vos magnifiques photos     :love:


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)

Merci mamyblue


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2006)

toilettes avec vue


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _photo de chiottes_


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

La photo n'est pas de grande qualité (faite avec mon téléphone)

Mais quand mon chat fait la gueule, ça vaut le détour...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La photo n'est pas de grande qualité (faite avec mon téléphone)
> 
> Mais quand mon chat fait la gueule, ça vaut le détour...


C'est une femelle non?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

ton chat serait il italien?


----------



## joubichou (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## joubichou (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand mon chat fait la gueule, &#231;a vaut le d&#233;tour...



Il t'a tout de m&#234;me &#224; l'oeil avec ses oreilles


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est une femelle non?





			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ton chat serait il italien?




C'est un mâle Italien.... Les pires !!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre moins calme sur la prom'


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre moins calme sur la prom'



Mais si on perd, qu'est ce ca va &#234;tre ! (je sais plus lire...j'ai du mal)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## peyret (9 Juillet 2006)

c'est pas un insecte !
(déjà posté il y a 2 ans) - il s'appelait "léon" tombé du camion !






lp


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mais si on perd, qu'est ce ca va &#234;tre ! (je sais plus lire...j'ai du mal)


Qui que ce soit qui gagne &#231;a va &#234;tre le bordel: c'est plein d'Italiens ici 
Jolie photo


----------



## peyret (9 Juillet 2006)

quelle mouche vous a piqué pour parler d'italiens ?







lp


----------



## joubichou (9 Juillet 2006)

une dernière avant le barbecue,puis le match,puis la gueule de bois...


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Juillet 2006)

A six heure moins vingt, les premiers coups de klaxons ! La nuit va &#234;tre longue...(j'oublie des mots ! )


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> quelle mouche vous a piqué pour parler d'italiens ?
> 
> lp



Heu vu les poils parsemés sur son visage il s'agit d'une guêpe Portugaise et non Italienne...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu vu les poils parsemés sur son visage il s'agit d'une guêpe Portugaise et non Italienne...



ha mais cha chuffit oui?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> quelle mouche vous a piqué pour parler d'italiens ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dire que de telles horreurs existent...çà fait peur nan?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dire que de telles horreurs existent...çà fait peur nan?



Si elles n'existaient pas, il y a fort à parier que les humains n'existeraient pas non plus  Et entre nous, ils peuvent faire bien plus peur


----------



## arcank (9 Juillet 2006)

Je crois que c'est Einstein qui avait dit que sans les abeilles, l'équilibre serait totalement perdu en l'espace de 4 ans


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> (j'oublie des mots !)


Quand on prend des photographies comme les tiennes, il n'est pas dit qu'on en ait besoin.


----------



## peyret (9 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une derni&#232;re avant le barbecue,puis le match,puis la gueule de bois...



tr&#232;s beau !!! tr&#232;s beau ! (c'est dans le 78 qu'il y a tant de bestioles, ici &#224; part quelques mouches, des fourmis, c'est le vide !)
la gueule c'est &#224; 22 h 30 ?

lp


----------



## esope (9 Juillet 2006)

après un tri dans le disque dur:


----------



## peyret (9 Juillet 2006)

et puisque qu'on est dans les mouches !






lp


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## utc (9 Juillet 2006)

Bravo à tous pour toutes ces images ! 

Ca fait rêver !


----------



## ange_63 (10 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour et bon lundi!


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bon lundi!





Merci ange pour ce joli nénuphar.   :love:


----------



## ange_63 (10 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci ange pour ce joli nénuphar.   :love:



Merci c'est gentil! :rose: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2006)

oui, c'est une race de blé


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est une race de blé



de l'orge ...


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

semé au printemps


----------



## imimi (10 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> (tant pis si j'ai l'air b&#234;te&#8230;, il n'est jamais trop tard pour se cultiver : est-ce que quelqu'un conna&#238;t le nom de ces c&#233;r&#233;ales ?&#8230; merci&#8230


Si mes souvenirs sont bons... c'est du _Triticum aestivum_ commun&#233;ment appel&#233; bl&#233; barbu 




Edit : :mouais: ben en tout cas jolis coquelicots


----------



## ange_63 (10 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons... c'est du _Triticum aestivum_ commun&#233;ment appel&#233; bl&#233; barbu


Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord!! Mais j'ai un doute bl&#233; dur ou bl&#233; tendre?


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons... c'est du _Triticum aestivum_ communément appelé blé barbu



Il me semblait que c'était plus barbu que le tritical ... enfin bon je vais finir par passer pour un nanard


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2006)

du coup &#231;a manque de photos 

hier j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; rater des photos avec un num&#233;rique ... si si ... j'entends par l&#224; les photos n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; enregistr&#233;es sur la carte m&#233;moire :/ elle s'&#233;tait d&#233;senclench&#233;e ...il me reste &#231;a




:rose: c'est pas terrible mais j'aime bien les murs, pi faut bien que je me console en me disant qu'il me reste cette photo 

ps : elis j'adore, vraiment


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

Bravo pour vos photos !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

encore a luxembourg ,yavait tellement de groupes, je me rappelle plus le nom de cette chanteuse ,mais je me souviens qu'elle avait un beau ...enfin quand elle était de dos ,on voyait qu'elle avait un beau ... !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Et la photo de son dos?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et la photo de son dos?



arrr tout de suite ,les vouailleurs!! 

je cherche atta...


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

la photo, la photo, la photo ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> la photo, la photo, la photo ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

voila voila ,

C de profil mais on voit bien qu'elle a des arguments ,derrière... 
(c'est le cas de le dire)


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est effectivement bien rempli   ... on voit que la ceinture à du mal a tout contenir


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement bien rempli   ... on voit que la ceinture à du mal a tout contenir




MDRRRR
Pauvre chanteuse .....


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> MDRRRR
> Pauvre chanteuse .....



Pauvre ceinture... :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> MDRRRR
> Pauvre chanteuse .....


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2006)

pour mettre une image en rapport avec le sujet :rateau: 




 :rose:


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

dites...c'est un peu lourd l&#224;, nan?

>jp: chouette  ...calme et s&#233;renit&#233;, cette photo de la promenade.


----------



## joubichou (10 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> photo du dessus.



C quoi qui brule ?un portrait de Zizou? ( on brule ce qu'on a ador&#233;?)
une photo de l'&#233;quipe d'italie?(on brule ce qu'on a toujours detest&#233; ?)

alors ,c'est quoi qui brule ?on veut savoir !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas osé ... merci Ange_63 ...
> 
> Je pense que c clair maintenant ... Sydney aime les gros CxL




pas spécialement ,mais cT pout dire qu'il y avait de la matière ...

bon si j'avais pu ,j'aurai photographié Scarlett Johnasson mais elle était pas la ...  
pas de pb ,elle C la fille la plus sexy du moment! 

meme Jennifer Garner est battue... 

scarlettFHM


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ...Scarlett Johnasson... C la fille la plus sexy du moment!



Bof... c'est juste une fausse blonde trop mince...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juillet 2006)




----------



## utc (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est classique, mais ça ne fais toujours rêver ! (En face de Fort de France, Martinique)


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2006)

elle est de toi ? sinon &#231;a n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t et c'est Hors-sujet...


----------



## utc (10 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> elle est de toi ?



Bien sûr !


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Allumez le feu !!


Vous avez lancé le feu comme ça, sur un coup de tête... ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bof... c'est juste une fausse blonde trop mince...



Rooo naon ...C pô vrai çà  
elle est pas forcement une beauté comme Monica Bellucci, mais moi je la trouve vachement sexy...d'ailleurs pas que moi !
 et en plus C une très bonne actrice ,surtout dans le dernier Woody Allen...


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez lancé le feu comme ça, sur un coup de tête... ?



faut bien ça pour brûler drapeaux et maillots


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> faut bien ça pour brûler drapeaux et maillots



Gardons-en _aussi_ pour le 1er août


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juillet 2006)

Salut les aminches.

Apr&#232;s la pluie (*) : trois doigts d'alu, et non je ne veux pas un whisky, avant.








(*): la pluie, encore.


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## utc (11 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> parce que les vacances sont commenc&#233;es para&#238;t-il&#8230;
> et parce que chez Christophe (jolies photos ), il pleut beaucoup,
> 
> jolie photo un peu terne de elisnice ici &#224; laquelle j'aurais augment&#233; le contraste parce que je suis un sagouin
> ...



Comment faites vous pour pr&#233;senter un aussi joli cadre ? 



utc : on ne cite pas les photos, c'est dit quelques messages plus haut. ah et puis, je suis beaucoup moins gentil que fedo...


----------



## imimi (11 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Comment faites vous pour présenter un aussi joli cadre ?


Dans Photoshop tu vas dans *image > taille de la zone de travail* et après tu t'amuses  


De bien belles photos encore  
Elise, j'aime beaucoup quand tes cadres sont sobres


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## joubichou (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## DarkRomz (11 Juillet 2006)

Puisqu'on est dans les nuits de pleine lune !

Prise aux alentours d'1h du mat, 10sec, 800 iso !


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juillet 2006)

Lorsque les feuilles tombent...


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2006)

couleurs et senteurs




j'ai encore quelque fisheye a mettre en ligne et après j'arrête le fisheye pour un moment 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il faut aussi que ça reste encore lisible mackie...




en plus grand


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

en grand, en petit, une image doit &#234;tre lisible un minimum, avoir quelque chose quoi...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2006)

cet aprèm aux halles, c'était juste un essai, j'étais contente d'avoir enfin acheté un pied pour mon apn (mais cette photo a été prise sans pied hein )


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2006)

Une photo de lampe chez des ami-es à Genève.
Scusez la qualité, K750i Powa 





ça faisait une ambiance trop cool pour cette soirée mémorable :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cet aprèm aux halles, c'était juste un essai, j'étais contente d'avoir enfin acheté un pied pour mon apn (mais cette photo a été prise sans pied hein )



on dirait qu'il y a un trou dans le sol ,qui a la forme d'un corbeau...



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en grand, en petit, une image doit être lisible un minimum, avoir quelque chose quoi...



s'cuse ,mais la photo de mackie a qque chose qui me plait ...
pour moi elle est "lisible" ,sa compo me plait ...
après ,bon on aime ou on aime pas le fisheye ,mais c'est au autre débat...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on dirait qu'il y a un trou dans le sol ,qui a la forme d'un corbeau...


je sais  mais malgré ça j'aime l'ambiance


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais  mais malgr&#233; &#231;a j'aime l'ambiance



dommage, j'ai regard&#233; ,ya pas de "matiere" r&#233;cup&#233;rable dans ton corbeau

en parlant d'oiseau ,j'ai fait quelques essais d'oiseaux en vol avec le D200 et le zoom 18/70 AFS ,bon ,a 70 mm ,c'est trop court ,mais bon sang ,j'ai hate d'avoir le 70 /200 AFS VR :avec le D200 ,de la bombe les objectifs AFS ,et VR en plus :love: :love: 
mais des sous ,j'ai pu de sous avant l'an prochain  

a ce propos, si certains ,ont le D200 ,ou un autre boitier Nikon ,avec le 70 /200 VR ,merci de pr&#233;ciser quand vous postez les photos ,ca m'interesse...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

pas grave qu'il n'y ait pas de mati&#232;re r&#233;cup&#233;rable... pas forc&#233;ement important, la mati&#232;re... 

moi je la trouve tr&#232;s bien cette mati&#232;re plane et noire, dommage que ce soit centr&#233;...


(pour mackie, c'est pas le fisheye mais l'absence de cadrage... )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> pas grave qu'il n'y ait pas de mati&#232;re r&#233;cup&#233;rable... pas forc&#233;ement important, la mati&#232;re...
> 
> moi je la trouve tr&#232;s bien cette mati&#232;re plane et noire, dommage que ce soit centr&#233;...
> 
> ...




ben c'est subjectif ,tu vois ,moi elle m'a parl&#233; de suite sa photo,meme si elle peut etre discutable apres ...
par contre le corbeau ,&#231;&#224; me gene ...
je sais : on dirait que le corbeau a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tour&#233; et enlev&#233; ,sous photoshop...
les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

et le flood ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2006)

en cas je trouve qu'elle est réussit ... la preuve elle provoque un débat


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

ah bah vala... 







ps : non, elle est moche ta photo !


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juillet 2006)

Messieurs un peu de sérieux ... vos photos   



Oups je suis modo moi au fait


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2006)

ah ben la voila :la on s'en fiche qu'il n'y ait pas de matiere dans la chaise ,c'est un contre jour
on arr&#234;te l&#224; ?
par contre ,le cadre ,petit pb avec le liseret !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2006)

Juste pour dire que je l'aime bien, moi, ce corbeau, il est très Poe, je trouve, très "jamais plus" 

Bon, histoire de ne pas flooder, un autre oiseau


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

faut aussi arr&#234;ter de nous causer technique, merdre alors ! 


laissons nous aller aux c&#244;t&#233;s esth&#233;tiques... 







ps : je cite Man Ray : "est-ce que vous demandez aux peintres quels pinceaux ils utilisent ?" r&#233;fl&#233;chissez !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

min tiot t'es un bon ti !


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juillet 2006)

Salut les gens.


La macromolecule, Elise,Tibo, Sir Deck,Maiwen, au Concombre, et aux zot' de zotland :

*BIG :UP:*​


Merci aux zencourageurs.  :rose: :rose: 










Edit : Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous l'mets quand m&#234;me ?  





Edit2:  J'vous rends la monnaie, o&#249; j'vous chante une chanson ?

(Tiens, salut Elisabeth :bises)


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2006)

Y avait une lumière sympa ce soir vers 21h30.


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y avait une lumière sympa ce soir vers 21h30.




yep


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> faut aussi arrêter de nous causer technique, merdre alors !
> 
> 
> laissons nous aller aux côtés esthétiques...
> ...




Ignorance is bliss

I'll lost my ignorance and I don't know where to find it

Les deux ne sont pas de moi.

Et je suis tout plein d'accord avec mon APN préféré  :love:


----------



## joubichou (12 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2006)

En passant devant un chantier hier :


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

Tres belle lumi&#232;re! Encore une page a tomber &#224; la renverse!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2006)

j'ai pas de photos &#224; poster l&#224; tout de suite, mais vraiment je dois dire que je suis sur le c** 

magnifiques photos. Si on devait complimenter &#224; chaque fois on en finirait pas ... vraiment je suis toute ... bravo quoi ... 



edit : j'ai tourn&#233; la page :rose:


----------



## joubichou (12 Juillet 2006)

bon c'est vrai elle est un peu floue,mais je l'aime bien


----------



## joubichou (12 Juillet 2006)

pis celle là aussi


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : j'ai tourné la page :rose:



Note pour plus tard: ne plus poster de photo en bas de page si non elle passe a la trappe.
Attendre que maiwen tourne la page.


----------



## joubichou (12 Juillet 2006)

ah ça y est t'as pigé


----------



## esope (12 Juillet 2006)

association d'id&#233;e entre la tourterelle et mon petit chat... 









Macarco ta photo est splendide     

joubi bravo pour les gu&#234;pes en vol moi j'y arrive pas   

JPmiss  

sans oublier la superbe chaise de Dendrimere


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour vos commentaires.   :love:


Une façade illuminée par le soleil qui se couche :


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

bon bah c'est moins nette moins beau mais bon souvenirs / vues du train, de retour au pays.. 





















ah les nuages.. :rose:


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

et ce soir, avant l'orage..  (?)


----------



## esope (12 Juillet 2006)

que demander de plus qu'un bon barbecue et un beau ciel de soir d'été    









 

jojofk joli nuages


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> que demander de plus qu'un bon barbecue et un beau ciel de soir d'été


Je vois que dans le Var vous avez des coutumes assez proche des notres


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2006)




----------



## esope (12 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que dans le Var vous avez des coutumes assez proche des notres



je crois que c'est un art de vivre assez répandu entre Nice et Marseille et qui s'arrête au dessus d'Aix


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci, je l'ai prise le week-end dernier et j'avoue que quand je l'ai vue dans mon ordinateur, j'ai été étonnée par ses couleurs hypersaturées (sans rien toucher) ! Est-ce que vous trouvez qu'elles apportent vraiment un plus à l'image ? Ou est-ce qu'elles font mal aux yeux ?


 Tu dois t'en douter mais j'aime beaucoup les ciel bleus qui pettent et les couleures bien présentes avec des contrastes forts. Donc j'aime beaucoup ta photo.
Cela dit ça ne m'empeche pas d'aimes les trucs plus "smooth": voir une de mes dernieres images sur la prom' 

PS: et je te garanti que je n'ai fait aucune retouche sur mon dernier cliché 



			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est un art de vivre assez répandu entre Nice et Marseille et qui s'arrête au dessus d'Aix


 Au dessus d'Aix sud!


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

> jojofk, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ta photo rat&#233;e




celles-ci ne le seraient peut-&#234;tre pas si j'&#233;tais mieux &#233;quip&#233;! 

sinon, effectivement la couleur, &#231;a fait du bien! ..


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juillet 2006)

Alors jpmiss on reposte de belles photos bravo!!!   :love: 
Et un grand merci à tout le monde pour vos magnifiques et superbes images  

Et voici le ciel de Genève 

s

Je sais pas pourquoi mais le message d'avant à "déconné" Désolée peut-être quïl va se remettre en place de lui-même, donc je ne touche rien, une fois je l'ai fait et c'était encore pire... Bonne nuit !


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

ach&#232;tes donc un Mac, mamy !!........ 













&#231;a ressemble &#224; &#231;a ton ciel suisse ?!........  




_edit : l'adresse de ton image &#233;tait tronqu&#233;e; je n'ai fait que la compl&#233;ter....._


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> achètes donc un Mac, mamy !!........
> 
> 
> ça ressemble à ça ton ciel suisse ?!........
> ...


 
Merci thirhum   Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec mon PC car tout de suite au départ déjà je ne pouvait pas mettre les balises ni les smileys! J'ai fait moi-même et en postant normalement la photo devait apparaître. Et ben non tout c'est mis les uns après les autres   J'y suis pour rien nan...   

Quand au ciel, ben oui je sais que sur France il est pas bleu et qu'il n'y a pas de nuage


----------



## DarkRomz (13 Juillet 2006)

De vraiment chouette photos !   Mais peux pas bouler !



			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> que demander de plus qu'un bon barbecue et un beau ciel de soir d'&#233;t&#233;   :





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que dans le Var vous avez des coutumes assez proche des notres





			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est un art de vivre assez r&#233;pandu entre Nice et Marseille et qui s'arr&#234;te au dessus d'Aix


Pour en revenir a ces coutumes que vous croyez v&#244;tres messieurs !  
Je peux vous garantir que dans ma petite banlieue du 93, les barbecues sont incessants et loins d'&#234;tre pass&#233;s de mode et que de surcroit, la bouteille de ricard n'est pas en reste !!!    
A bon entendeurs !! Sant&#233; :love: :love: 

Et bonne nuit ! y commence &#224; se faire tard !
Une petite avant de sombrer dans les bras de Morph&#233;e ! :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Menton?

Tu as déjà fait des photos de cet immeuble classé qui se trouve à l'angle de la rue Guyau (avec un magasin de cuisine au RDC)?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Menton?
> 
> Tu as déjà fait des photos de cet immeuble classé qui se trouve à l'angle de la rue Guyau (avec un magasin de cuisine au RDC)?


Non, Nice (Amok    )

Menton j'y vais pas souvent mais je note l'adresse 



			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Alors, mes autres questions, c'est : pourquoi l'horizon paraît concave sur toutes les photos de couchers de soleil ? et pourquoi les couleurs des images s'affichent bien plus éclatantes dans Photoshop que dans iPhoto ?


L'horizon est concave a cause de ton grand angle qui cré une déformation. Ca se voit moins avec des grand angles plus haute gamme.
iPhoto (et aussi aperçu) appliquent un lissage aux images ce qui a tendance a les rendre plus neutres que dans photoshop. C'est une des raisons qui font que j'aime pas iPhoto.

Edit: joubichou: vide ta boite a MP


----------



## esope (13 Juillet 2006)

s&#233;rie animaux...
















			
				DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir a ces coutumes que vous croyez v&#244;tres messieurs !
> Je peux vous garantir que dans ma petite banlieue du 93, les barbecues sont incessants et loins d'&#234;tre pass&#233;s de mode et que de surcroit, la bouteille de ricard n'est pas en reste !!!
> A bon entendeurs !! Sant&#233;



Peut-&#234;tre mais dans le 93 vous n'avez pas le petit air de la mer, le chant incessant des cigales et surtout vous ne le faites que deux mois par an


----------



## joubichou (13 Juillet 2006)

Esope tes clichés son super (je peux pas te bouler)
et hop une bête prise ce matin


----------



## esope (13 Juillet 2006)

merci joubi...:rose: 
hier soir c'était presque la pleine lune


----------



## ItomPomme (13 Juillet 2006)

Pour les questions techniques,c'est ici. 

Ici, on montre ses plus belles photos. 

Foguenne.


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2006)

Une photo de star :


----------



## joubichou (13 Juillet 2006)

l&#224; je me suis appliqu&#233;,tr&#233;pied et tout le bazard (zoom  55/200 &#224; donf)


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Ce soir, je viens vous embêter un peu Je me pose toujours quelques questions quant à la couleur des images encore plus quand je vois que certains (macmarco, je t'ai nommé ) ne postent jamais leurs photos en couleurs "naturelles"
> 
> _..._




Pour ce qui est de cette photo-ci, juste un petit coup de niveaux pour redonner un peu de lumière, sinon, "couleurs naturelles".


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de star :




ah tiens, un chien rennais...


----------



## ikiki (13 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, Alèm, tu cites une photo 
Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu




Nous aussi on a un 'ti fien


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Alèm, tu cites une photo
> Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> ...



ouais mais moi, j'ai le droit de temps à autre !  (comme foguenne)

Amok aussi !

hop, la liste est finie !


charmant décolleté, je serais très troublé si j'avais une cliente aussi... gggrrrrrrr...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2006)

Hommage &#224; Lastrada:


----------



## ikiki (13 Juillet 2006)

Mackie, T-shirt topp&#233; chez Citatdium, &#224; St Lazare 

Hop, s&#233;ance de shoot shoot&#233;e 

Ma mimi inspir&#233;e :love:




Shooteur shoot&#233;



Et un crop qui fait pl&#232;z :rose:




Et une mimi qui passe par l&#224; :mouais: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

*OH diable ces l&#232;vres !!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:*


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Alèm, tu cites une photo
> Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> ...



tu la eu ou le t-shirt ? :love: (je suis sérieux)



			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, T-shirt toppé chez Citatdium, à St Lazare



merci


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

>


 
me permet de citer... :rose: :style: Elle est belle... 

Edit: et de faire tourner la page... 

Edit2: ah bon non...


----------



## peyret (13 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> merci joubi...:rose:
> hier soir c'était presque la pleine lune



           
  
lp


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, un chien rennais...



T'aurais pas une photo de la jolie fille qui tient la laisse ?!!


----------



## ikiki (13 Juillet 2006)

Merci à vous  et merci pour elle 

C'est pas en N&B car trop fainéant :rose: 
Pitèt plus tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de star



:love: 



 

Jolie lune esope  DarkRomz, j'ai bien aimé la cheminée derrière la buée


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas une photo de la jolie fille qui tient la laisse ?!!





Non, elle est timide !


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle est timide !



pas grave, je ferais avec celles que j'ai !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> hier soir c'était presque la pleine lune



Ce soir aussi (mais moins :rateau:  )


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2006)

Vielles maisons, vieux murs pas loin de chez moi :


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> euh pardon, c'est la fête !



J'aime beaucoup la seconde. On dirait un arbre.


----------



## ikiki (14 Juillet 2006)

Oui Elise c'est mieux avec un pied 
Sont jolies, z'aime bien la 3ème.

Moi aussi moi aussi, pas très réussi mais bon


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2006)

ben j'avais mis le pied,l'appareil en manuel,avec une ouverture de 8 secondes


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

_pas fait de photos, quand j'ai voulu voir o&#249; &#233;tait le feu d'artifice d'hier soir, le seul feu d'artifice que j'ai vraiment vu, c'est les tr&#232;s jolis seins (85C environ) d'une des voisines d'en face disant au revoir &#224; son mec par la fen&#234;tre... Bonne f&#234;te nationale !!    _


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2006)

encore 2 petites et merci à jpmiss pour ses conseils


----------



## mfay (14 Juillet 2006)

Grignotage


----------



## Virpeen (14 Juillet 2006)

J'en profite pour tous vous féliciter... Ça faisait un petit moment que je n'avais pas pris le temps de regarder ce fil et je découvre beaucoup de très très chouettes photos... 

Ma modeste contribution en direct de Berlin (qu'est-ce que c'est bien le wifi gratuit  )...


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Grignotage



Tu entames tes réserves ?  
Sympa cette pistache ! 



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour tous vous féliciter... Ça faisait un petit moment que je n'avais pas pris le temps de regarder ce fil et je découvre beaucoup de très très chouettes photos...
> 
> Ma modeste contribution en direct de Berlin (qu'est-ce que c'est bien le wifi gratuit  )...
> 
> ...



Tiens, je profite de l'occasion pour te faire un petit coucou en photos :
Couleur.




Sépia.









:love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> JMa modeste contribution en direct de Berlin (qu'est-ce que c'est bien le wifi gratuit  )...


j'aime beaucoup la dernière 

joubichou: on dirait qu'il y avait pas mal de vent chez toi! En tous cas pas mal tes photos 








Endless Love​


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

_jpmiss : te fatigue pas, Joy Division ne sort plus de disque !    _


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _jpmiss : te fatigue pas, Joy Division ne sort plus de disque !    _



Mais Dead Can Dance tourne encore :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2006)

Une amie libanaise adorable,il a fallu lui remonter le moral car sa frangine est piégée à Beyrouth depuis 4 jours


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _je ne dois pas parler vaudois... on ne cite pas les photos. Carton Jaune._​


 Ben dis &#231;a me rappelle de sacr&#233; souvenir ces jeux, quand mes enfants &#233;taient petits, h&#233;las j'en ai plus. Toi tu as su les garder brabo WebO !    


Et j'en profite pour dire merci et bravo &#224; tout le monde pour toutes ces belles images post&#233;es depuis hier et je vous dis simplement de continuer...   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.P.S. J'ai oublié un truc hyperimportant : avez-vous remarqué que nous avons perdu un bon photographe et agréable camarade ?  Sans vouloir être indiscrète, est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi *picouto* a disparu corps et biens  ? pffffuitttt plus de profil, plus de photos, plus de messages plus rien de rien





Oui, j'ai remarqué ça aussi !   :hein:


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai Picouto a disparu,il est même plus dans les membres   

bon allez une belle avant le pèrniflard


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2006)

ask benjamin

il a peut-&#234;tre chang&#233; de pseudo


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ask benjamin
> 
> il a peut-être changé de pseudo




Ses anciens messages apparaîtraient sous son nouveau, or on n'en trouve plus trace.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Juillet 2006)

IL a juste d&#233;cid&#233; de prendre un peu l'air...


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Voyez par MP ceux qui ont le contact de christophe... si vous voulez le joindre, je ne suis pas au courant des raisons du d&#233;part.


----------



## peyret (14 Juillet 2006)

c'est pas lui dans sa nouvelle vie ?












lp :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2006)

Wouahow! impressionnant! C'est pris au microscope comme tes min&#233;raux?


----------



## peyret (14 Juillet 2006)

loupe trinoculaire appel&#233; aussi macroscope... un autre monde aussi impressonnant que l'Islande !

lp


----------



## mfay (14 Juillet 2006)

Un minuscule insecte sur une vitre :





Et la lune prise hier par la fenêtre


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juillet 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas lui dans sa nouvelle vie ?
> 
> 
> 
> lp :rose:


Oui vraiment impressionnant, j'aimeraîs pas le rencontrer chez-moi en tous cas :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## ultrabody (15 Juillet 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas lui dans sa nouvelle vie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tout simplement impressionant...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2006)

C'&#233;tait tout &#224; l'heure...















​


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2006)

et l'after...















​


----------



## majester la pince (15 Juillet 2006)

http:///forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11243&stc=1&d=1152932659

c mon petit camion au boulo 4m de haut 5m de large 8m de long 90 tones

il est sur la 223


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, la patrouille vient de passer. Salut R&#233;mi  

Dans les bas quartiers de la ville...

 (y a des gars qui vont voir les filles, y a des gars qui vont voir les gars.. )


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juillet 2006)

Image de notre Ratou cascadeur qui a fait une chute mortel du haut de nos tentures.   (ne me demandé pas ce qu'il voulait faire la-haut, je n'en sais rien, c'était un explorateur.  )
Bref, la dernière photo.
J'en avais posté deux autres de cette série il y a un moment.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juillet 2006)

Jolie boule de poils.

Paix à son âme.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2006)

Juste avant le feu d'artifice, les bateaux attendent dans la baie


----------



## mfay (15 Juillet 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> _*on ne cite pas les photos, carton jaune aussi... *_


Il me semble que ta guepe a des pixels morts dans son champ de vision


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos photos. Vraiment superbes.






et un oiseau. Je suis t^tue, j'y arriverai  





et une escadre d'oie sauvage aux portes de Paris !






enfin, le couple de cygnes promène les rejetons


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2006)

teasing


----------



## EMqA (15 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous  

Il y a un petit moment que je n'ai rien posté ici, par manque de temps. Je suis cependant ce fil avec assiduité et je pense apprendre beaucoup. Ce fil est superbe, bravo à tous ses acteurs.   

Petit essai hier, feu d'artifice oblige, le tout sans trépied ni quoi que ce soit d'autre (je suis pas trop équipé mais assez content du résultat quand même).


----------



## joubichou (15 Juillet 2006)

celle là j'aime bien


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2006)

Moi ausi je suis all&#233; voir les feu d'artifice:





Cliquez sur l'image pour voir une petite galerie.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Si vous me trouvez trop enthousiaste, dites-le ! :rose:


C'est pour ça qu'on t'aime... :rose:  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juillet 2006)

Oui. Comme pour ça.


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2006)

Toutes et tous, quels feux d'artifices !   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Ah voil&#224; ! Je me disais : "ils sont encore en train d'attendre dans la baie !"&#8230;  (surtout nous&#8230
> C'est tout bonnement superbe et puis la galerie, c'est bien&#8230; il y a beaucoup d'amplitude dans tes feux (comme je m'y attendais&#8230; le site, ton mat&#233;riel sans doute et ta position peut-&#234;tre), comme dans ceux de Nightwalker.


Merci 

En tous cas tu nous a fait une superbe s&#233;rie! 
Et on se rend bien compte que les moyens ne sont pas les m&#234;mes entre la capitale et la province: &#231;a p&#232;te de tous les c&#244;t&#233;s sur tes photos.


----------



## mamyblue (15 Juillet 2006)

Bravo à tout le monde, vos feux d'artifices superbes ! J'adore ça et j'aurais bien aimé être avec vous sur place pour pouvoir en profiter en direct...   :love:


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> En tous cas tu nous a fait une superbe série!
> Et on se rend bien compte que les moyens ne sont pas les mêmes entre la capitale et la province: ça pète de tous les côtés sur tes photos.


Oauippp... je viens de les voir passer au 13h... à Carcasonne et à Paris...


----------



## Sloughi (15 Juillet 2006)




----------



## joubichou (15 Juillet 2006)




----------



## utc (15 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi ausi je suis all&#233; voir les feu d'artifice:
> Cliquez sur l'image pour voir une petite galerie.


Comment fais tu pour donner un si bel effet ( la galerie ) ? 

C'est tr&#232;s beau.


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2006)

Certains soirs, Paris semble confronter &#224; des _Rencontres du 3e Type_ 









La suivante c'est assez dr&#244;le, je faisais un panoramique vertical avec le K750 (3 &#233;tapes) et en cours de route, elle a arr&#234;t&#233; de se t&#233;l&#233;porter 





Franchement, &#231;a vaut la peine d'aller voir &#231;a du Champs de Mars, c'est superbe.

Je suis toujours subjugu&#233; par cette structure... peut-&#234;tre aller voir &#231;a de plus pr&#232;s un des ces 4... parait que monter &#224; pied, &#231;a en jette


----------



## mamyblue (15 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Certains soirs, Paris semble confronter à des _Rencontres du 3e Type_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est une Grande Dame et en regardant tes images, ça fait vraiment envie d'y aller et encore plus en ce moment  Oui! Paris doit être magnifique!!! Moi je peux qu'en rêver mais vous profitez en bien et faîtes nous voir encore de belles images...   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais tu pour donner un si bel effet ( la galerie ) ?
> 
> C'est très beau.




C'est fait avec iPhoto Export dont tu trouvera le lien sur la page de ma galerie de feux d'artifice. En fait il porte mal son nom puisque chez moi il fait planter iPhoto mais je m'en fout car il sait aussi traiter des images dans un dossier. Il permet de generer facilement 3 types de Galeries Flash (dont la classique "SimpleViewer")


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue, sors du corps de DocEvil!


----------



## joubichou (15 Juillet 2006)

Mamyblue on est pas &#224; la toussaint PUNAISE


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue, sors du corps de DocEvil !


Et comme &#231;a, &#231;a te va ?


----------



## mamyblue (15 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue, sors du corps de DocEvil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mais pourquoi hurlez-vous comme ça, je suis là nul part ailleurs et je suis dans mon corps pas dans celui de DocEvil  

Et puis si vous voulez me faire plaisir continué de poster des images et si vous avez encore des feux d'artifices... j'adore... Wouais   Alors soyez sympas :hein: Je veux des feux...   :love:


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Juillet 2006)

S'il y a une ville jolie & sympa c'est bien K&#246;ln &#8230;




:love:


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

Faut bien s'occuper en faisant pipi...


----------



## DarkRomz (16 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien s'occuper en faisant pipi...



Et hop ! Sans les mains !!   



			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre mais dans le 93 vous n'avez pas le petit air de la mer, le chant incessant des cigales et surtout vous ne le faites que deux mois par an



Bon je te l'accorde, nous n'avons pas les cigales chantantes ni l'air de la mer, et c'est bien dommage ! mais les barbeucs se font presque &#224; longueur d'ann&#233;e, toute les occasions sont bonnes ! je me souviens meme d'un petit en plein mois de janvier !   
Au fait c'est quand ton prochain barbeuc ?  

Et pour R&#233;pondre &#224; JPMiss &#224; propos de ma derni&#232;re photo, c'est la chemin&#233;e du toit au travers de mon velux d&#233;fectueux qui prend l'eau, je vais bientot pouvoir le transformer en aquarium avec des petits poissons rouges ! sympa non ! un concept &#224; d&#233;poser peut-&#234;tre ?   

Un coucher de soleil au travers de celui-ci.






 Et Gibus bas pour vos s&#233;rie sur les feux !! en particulier &#224; celle d'Elisnice !

  Et une petite pens&#233;e pour Ratou le casse-cou !

Buenas Noch&#232;s ! :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

lever d'soleil sur le lac Léman


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est quand ton prochain barbeuc ?



Moi c'est ce midi.
Passe si t'as 5 min    


lalouna: superbe cet arbre (magnolia?)! On dirait un truc hybride entre du végétal, un poulpe, et une chevelure! 
En tous cas c'est vivant!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> lalouna: superbe cet arbre (magnolia?)! On dirait un truc hybride entre du v&#233;g&#233;tal, un poulpe, et une chevelure!
> En tous cas c'est vivant!



Merci beaucoup jpmiss! 
pour l'arbre en premier plan, c'est un marronnier.
la photo date d'avril (03), c'est pourquoi l'est pas tr&#232;s feuillu.


----------



## Sloughi (16 Juillet 2006)




----------



## EMqA (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde. 

Pour faire plaisir à Mamyblue, encore quelques feux d'artifice d'hier soir.


----------



## mamyblue (16 Juillet 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Pour faire plaisir à Mamyblue, encore quelques feux d'artifice d'hier soir.


C'est vraiment très sympa ! Merci beaucoup EMqA  

Ces feux sont superbes, oui grandioses, j'adoreeeeee    :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

*mamyblue : faut arr&#234;ter de flooder. Merci. :modo:*


----------



## utc (16 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ce midi.
> Passe si t'as 5 min


Noeud pap ou cravate ? (on est &#224; nice quand m&#234;me ! ) 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> *mamyblue : faut arr&#234;ter de *flooder*. Merci. :modo:*


flooder 


_oui, flooder (une petite recherche ne te fera pas de mal) et sache mon cher ami que tu es sous ma surveillance toi aussi pour postage inutile et ce sur pas mal de forums, j'ai ordre de te faire respecter la charte des forums de la part d'autres mod&#233;rateurs.
Carton Jaune
ce sujet est consacr&#233; aux meilleurs photos pas &#224; une s&#233;rie de commentaires vains et lassants.
_


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2006)

Ah... Alèm et ses méthodes de dict***...   Ça change pas ici...  On peut même plus flooder...  Scandale! Censure!


----------



## joubichou (16 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Noeud pap ou cravate ? (on est à nice quand même ! )


 Bermuda, sandales et torse nu (pas de photo!).

T-shirt accepté.







			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... Alèm et ses méthodes de dict***...   Ça change pas ici...  On peut même plus flooder...  Scandale! Censure!


 Belle profondeur de champs!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

Pour fêter mon diplôme je vous poste quelques photos.
Elles ne sont pas récentes, j'ai jamais autant peu fait peu d'images perso en fait :rateau:






Fin d'hiver début printemps. Dans les bois une petite cabane ....






Les constructeurs (inconnus) avaient tout prévus : salle de réunion, un bar (ici) et même un recyclage des détritus avec pancartes ... Je soupçonne les scouts 


Je ne poste pas souvent mais passe vous voir régulièrement alors j'en profites tous vous féliciter ​


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2006)

Bon, avant d'entamer le tri de mes photos de Berlin (Bouh... on repart demain matin... ), voici un petit clin d'oeil... italien ! Souvenir d'une soirée de finale de coupe du monde de foot passée dans le quartier italien de Berlin... même pas peur !  Et sur le chemin du retour, on a croisé ce petit chien...


----------



## mac loose (16 Juillet 2006)

voilà pour moi 

je me lance 
je ne suis pas un pro:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2006)

je suis partie 4 jours et il y'a des choses magnifiques  j'arrive aussi avec mes feux d'artifice  quand je m'en serai occupée ... 

mac loose, je trouve pas que la photo de chat soit très belle, par contre la deuxième aurait mérité d'être plus grande à mon avis


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2006)

Bon, en voil&#224; quelques unes pour commencer.. parce que je ne vais pas tout vous balancer maintenant...


----------



## utc (16 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bermuda, sandales et torse nu (pas de photo!).
> 
> T-shirt accepté.



Bravo pour l'humour et la bonne humeur !


----------



## mac loose (16 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis partie 4 jours et il y'a des choses magnifiques  j'arrive aussi avec mes feux d'artifice  quand je m'en serai occup&#233;e ...
> 
> mac loose, je trouve pas que la photo de chat soit tr&#232;s belle, par contre la deuxi&#232;me aurait m&#233;rit&#233; d'&#234;tre plus grande &#224; mon avis
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos... non mais ! &#231;a va bien pour une fois !!_​



comment fait on pour aggrandir les photos et les mettre sur le post?


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous, bravo pour vos belles images   

Y'a qu'les bulles qui rafraîchissent enfin pas longtemps :rose: :rose: 









   bonne soirée à tous


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

mac loose a dit:
			
		

> comment fait on pour aggrandir les photos et les mettre sur le post?



regarde ici


----------



## esope (16 Juillet 2006)

hier soir...




virpeen, maiwen


----------



## esope (16 Juillet 2006)

petits essais avec l'aide de ma douce...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2006)

voilà mes feux d'artifices 






le tout début




c'est ptet un peu sous exposé


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Ca arrache visuellement , ca fait mal aux yeux ... Mets tes lunettes peut etre que tu verras mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voil&#224; mes feux d'artifices



Voici les miens :


----------



## mamyblue (17 Juillet 2006)

Une partie de la place Pestalozzi :love:​ 


​ 
La rue de la Plaine ​ 


​


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juillet 2006)

La bordure bleue : je sais, c'est moche ... toshop n'est pas vraiment mon ami :rose: 
Elle a comme un air pench&#233; aussi


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## GroDan (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (17 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve que ça change des tagettes blanches !!! ​ 


​


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Certains soirs, Paris semble confronter à des _Rencontres du 3e Type_



C'est là que je me rends compte qu'on devait être à 10 mètres maxi l'un de l'autre...


----------



## esope (17 Juillet 2006)

mes petites pièces que je n'utilise jamais...


----------



## esope (17 Juillet 2006)

et je vous pr&#233;sente &#224; tous mon nouvel avatar ...




j'lui ai pas encore trouv&#233; de nom, mais si vous avez quelques id&#233;es...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> j'lui ai pas encore trouvé de nom, mais si vous avez quelques idées...




Sonny ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Sonny ?



Sonny n'a pas de longs poils...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sonny n'a pas de longs poils...



sur la t&#234;te non, mais ailleurs...  ??!!  


Bon, sinon... avant l'orage...


----------



## wip (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> j'lui ai pas encore trouv&#233; de nom, mais si vous avez quelques id&#233;es...



Gluon premier  (cf : T&#233;l&#233;chat)

PS &#224; tous : Jolies pages de photos


----------



## al02 (17 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> et je vous présente à tous mon nouvel avatar ...
> 
> 
> j'lui ai pas encore trouvé de nom, mais si vous avez quelques idées...




En rouge, *la langue d'Esope* !


----------



## mistertitan (17 Juillet 2006)

j'étais en retard pour le feu de Paris, je me suis rabatu sur celui de La Défense (ou Neuilly ou Levallois, enfin, dans ce coin, au 450mm.



​


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## GroDan (17 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> mes petites pièces que je n'utilise jamais...


Attention, David et Bernadette vont venir te visiter.......
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Aucun mérite, Nikki de St-Phalle, jardin des tarots, Toscane, Italie, un des plus beau jardins extraordinaire qu'il m'est étè donner de visiter !


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tof​



Rhâââ mais arrreteuuhhhh!


----------



## GroDan (17 Juillet 2006)

c'est la photo d'Yvos qui fait associer les idées et les images. C'était ce W.E, spectacle de rue avec Ulik mécancomik...
du grand art de la rue.

Et jeudi, vendredi....hop à Chalon sur Saone !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## DarkRomz (17 Juillet 2006)

Vous disiez association d'idée


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2006)

San Pedro de Atacama?


----------



## DarkRomz (17 Juillet 2006)

On ne peut rien te cacher 

Et de vraiment belles photos, mais peut pas te bouler !


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> c'est la photo d'Yvos qui fait associer les idées et les images. C'était ce W.E, spectacle de rue avec Ulik mécancomik...
> du grand art de la rue.



sacré Ulik !

il est reparti avec ses rollers à reaction ?


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Juillet 2006)

à tous,
Moins exotiques, en ce moment, saison oblige   

Lever de soleil  















Et continuer à poster vos superbes images  

Spécialement Yvos


----------



## lalsaco (17 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà ce que donne le feu d'artifice du 14 juillet à Strasbourg. 













Les photos ont été prises avec un Panasonic DMC-FZ5 en mode automatique (je cherche encore à maîtriser mon nouveau jouet :rateau: )

J'attends vos commentaires.

Bye, Lalsaco


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Juillet 2006)

Merci Yvos, mais c'est bien le lever du soleil ce matin&#8230; sinon il y aurait un petit probl&#232;me, je pense&#8230; :rose: :rose: .
Quant &#224; tes photos, elles sont tout simplement splendides   alors continue de nous en abreuver   je ne peux tjs pas te bouler&#8230;


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;pression photographique.   (Progression au point mort. )
Si ce n'est les photos de familles, plus rien ne me donne envie.
Bref, j'arr&#234;te un moment la photo, pour mieux reprendre. (j'esp&#232;re   ce sera peut-&#234;tre dans 3 jours. )
Voici donc trois photos de famille sponsoris&#233;es par BE-EZ et MacGeneration. 

















Je me remets aux bases avec plusieurs bouquins.


----------



## fdlandas (17 Juillet 2006)

Qq photos souvenirs de superbes vacances au ski en mars...











@+

FD


----------



## fdlandas (17 Juillet 2006)

La cote d'opale... Encore le nord, mais cela vaut parfois le sud... (Hardelot, un soir de printemps...)






et non, ce n'est pas le tour de France, ce n'est que le Paris-Roubaix!!!






@+


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juillet 2006)

fdlandas a dit:
			
		

> La cote d'opale... Encore le nord, mais cela vaut parfois le sud... (Hardelot, un soir de printemps...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai compris pourquoi j'avais mal au coeur en bateau....ca penche !!!!!


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Juillet 2006)

Celle-ci est trop trognon  






Bonne soirée à tous  ​


----------



## fdlandas (17 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'ai compris pourquoi j'avais mal au coeur en bateau....ca penche !!!!!




Mais non, il remonte le courant...  

Bon OK, ma ligne d'horizon est pas parfaite, mais bon j'aime bien cette photo...


----------



## fdlandas (17 Juillet 2006)

Un must pour les amoureux des anciennes machines volantes : 
















La légende de la guerre 39-45, la forteresse volante B17 : 
















...


----------



## fdlandas (17 Juillet 2006)

Encore Hardelot, nord de  la France ou il fait bon vivre : 











Bonne fin de soirée...

FD


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2006)

fdlandas a dit:
			
		

>


 
TheBig? :love:


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juillet 2006)

fdlandas a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, il remonte le courant...
> 
> Bon OK, ma ligne d'horizon est pas parfaite, mais bon j'aime bien cette photo...



Salut fdlandas (pas facile &#224; lire).

Pour les photos que tu es seul &#224; aimer, il y a un endroit d&#233;di&#233; !  (on en r&#233;vait, Esope l'a fait).


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'ai compris pourquoi j'avais mal au coeur en bateau....ca penche !!!!!


Tu comprend rien. C'est pour faire du ski nautique!




			
				fdlandas a dit:
			
		

> et non, ce n'est pas le tour de France, ce n'est que le Paris-Roubaix!!!
> @+


 Bah, ils sont charg&#233;s aux meme trucs, c'est pareil... :rateau:

Si non, il est sympa ton pilote a moustache! :love: 

Par contre la p&#233;tanque sur du sable... Pourquoi pas du picon dans le pastis tant qu'on y'est? :modo:
 :rateau:


----------



## EMqA (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2006)

si on parle de voute !

petit coup d'open flash en haut du donjon de Peyrepertuse, lors d'une nuit mémorable ! :love: 






le scan date de 1995 :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (18 Juillet 2006)

Question à 2 euros TVA comprise : qu'est-ce qu'un clermontois (Chandler_jf pour ne pas le nommer) va traîner à Albi (si je ne m'abuse) par temps précaniculaire ? il veut se prouver qu'il y a pire que Clermont pour passer la nuit en été ? 

Question subsidiaire pour ficelle : le vrai jeu, c'est de descendre de Peyrepertuse de nuit, mais sans lampe évidemment et par une nuit sans lune, bien sûr, après avoir traîné là-haut le temps du coucher de soleil 

Sinon, toutes les nuits et tous les jours sont mémorables à Peyrepertuse, enfin, en tous cas, moi je ne m'en lasse pas. Mais mon coin, c'est plutôt tout en haut à la carrière qu'au donjon, qu'on voit devant, ici :







Bon, deux petites photos de juin, quand les premières cigales sortaient, (l'argentique, ça traîne un peu ) pour Joubichou.


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

Des vieilles pierres pour faire écho à la première de Luc :






Par contre, j'ai pas ce qu'il faut pour la macro, donc, pas de papillons, mais toujours des vieilles pierres, une porte d'une ancienne prison :


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Question subsidiaire pour ficelle : le vrai jeu, c'est de descendre de Peyrepertuse de nuit, mais sans lampe évidemment et par une nuit sans lune, bien sûr, après avoir traîné là-haut le temps du coucher de soleil
> 
> Sinon, toutes les nuits et tous les jours sont mémorables à Peyrepertuse, enfin, en tous cas, moi je ne m'en lasse pas. Mais mon coin, c'est plutôt tout en haut à la carrière qu'au donjon, qu'on voit devant, ici :



Ok, la descente de Nuit, mais de quel côté la descente, il y a un accès touriste et il y a un accès "baroude" par derrière....beaucoup plus drôle et sympathique !


----------



## jahrom (18 Juillet 2006)




----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2006)

Pitin Jahrom, j'ai encore loupé le début de Paris Plage ? :rateau:


----------



## mactambour (18 Juillet 2006)

Bon, deux petites photos de juin, quand les premières cigales sortaient, (l'argentique, ça traîne un peu ) pour Joubichou.


_dites donc m'ame Mactambour, on ne cite pas les photos. ça vaut aussi pour vous. (bises à vous quand même)  _



La cigale a laissé son manteau








Pardon pardon à Luc Gpour les belles images... j'ai du mal à composer mon message dans la nouvelle présentation... suis-je bornée ?

Et merci pour les bises que je rends à la volée.

:love:​ 
​


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2006)

Le pont g&#233;nois de Dolce Aqua, Ligure, Italie.


----------



## joubichou (18 Juillet 2006)

ce matin chez un client


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ce matin chez un client





Tu bosses en hélico maintenant ?


----------



## joubichou (18 Juillet 2006)

je connais des élagueurs qui bossent en hélico,pour dégager les lignes haute tension  

pour pas flooder ,la cousine d'afrique :


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Question subsidiaire pour ficelle : le vrai jeu, c'est de descendre de Peyrepertuse de nuit, mais sans lampe évidemment et par une nuit sans lune, bien sûr, après avoir traîné là-haut le temps du coucher de soleil



ah oui, deja fait plusieurs fois fin 80, debut 90... mais on s'amusait encore plus à monter avec tout notre fardas une fois qu'ils avaient fermé la caisse en bas (apres un bon geuleton à l'auberge de rouffiac, de dhuillac, ou encore de cucugnan) 

et les chiottes du chateau, tu les aimes ?


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2006)

encore un chateau, mais dans 77, à Chalifert !


----------



## esope (18 Juillet 2006)

toujours dans mes fonds blancs mais cette fois-ci en N&B avec des herbes... 









Ma petite boule poilue (mon avatar...) n'a toujours pas de nom malgrès les efforts déployés par certains (que je remercie bien fort au passage) pour lui en trouver un... je crois qu'il s'appellera pas   

et Bravo à tous pour cette page , ces vielles pierres, ces insectes, et ces portraits avec toutefois une mention spéciale pour les champs de blé d'elisnice


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juillet 2006)

ahhhhh okokokokok  


Edit : El lE : T'y a des tonnes de talent !  

ah ben celle l&#224; on m'l'avait jamais faite avant. Y a Vbulletin qui dit comme &#231;a :




Alors bon, pour les zot, un grand bravo. (Mention sp&#233;ciale &#224; Dendrim&#232;re, Mactambour et Macmarco, :respects:  , pousse toi, je referme la parenth&#232;se ) voil&#224;.


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2006)

celle ci est une de mes plus drôle.


ici (je ne peut la mettre autrement)


----------



## EMqA (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Le coucher de soleil  &#233;tait sympa ce soir...






... et m'a permis de faire une rencontre sympa.






Et merci &#224; tous pour vos cdb.


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (18 Juillet 2006)

_*"Aux Tuileries"*_ 

Superbe ta photo dendrimere  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisco (18 Juillet 2006)

elle est peut-être un peu sombre, mais j'aime beaucoup l'effet "explosion" de ce coucher de Soleil en Irlande (Sligo)


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> elle est peut-être un peu sombre, mais j'aime beaucoup l'effet "explosion" de ce coucher de Soleil en Irlande (Sligo)





En effet, très sympa ce coucher de soleil.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juillet 2006)

Je vous pr&#233;sente le temple d'une autre mani&#232;re  ​ 



Et bravo &#224; toutes et &#224; tous pour vos belles images ​


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juillet 2006)

En turquie, je peux vous promettre que la police n'est pas aussi cool qu'ici 

Voilà avec quoi ils poussent la foule 

http://homepage.mac.com/arnaud.bonvin/Mysite/page2/page14/files/page14-1008-full.html


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> _grande roue_​


Ca me rappele celle ci que j'avais posté cet hiver:







Bravo à tous


----------



## ikiki (19 Juillet 2006)

j'aime bien vos photos de grande roue jp et dendrimere  ( peu pô vous bouler, )
pied obligatoire j'imagine...


----------



## joubichou (19 Juillet 2006)

ma cigale


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappele celle ci que j'avais posté cet hiver
> Bravo à tous


 
Deux genres différents, c'est marrant, enfin j'espere que la roue ne tournait pas aussi si vite que le laisse sous-entendre ta photo...

Sinon pour répondre à ikiki, pas de pieds, à mains levées...(Montée dans les iso, objectif stabilisé et la plus grande ouverture possible)


----------



## ikiki (19 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour répondre à ikiki, pas de pieds, à mains levées...(Montée dans les iso, objectif stabilisé et la plus grande ouverture possible)



Belle réussite alors 


Sinon pour pas flooder, mon sujet frépéré, ma mimi :love:
Flou pas flou


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Deux genres différents, c'est marrant, enfin j'espere que la roue ne tournait pas aussi si vite que le laisse sous-entendre ta photo...
> 
> Sinon pour répondre à ikiki, pas de pieds, à mains levées...(Montée dans les iso, objectif stabilisé et la plus grande ouverture possible)


 
Alors que moi il y avait un pied, si non impossible d'etre net sur les structures fixes et flou sur la roue en mouvement (pause d'une seconde si ma mémoire est bonne)


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

Beuh on la reconna&#238;t pas la mimi la


----------



## joubichou (19 Juillet 2006)

alors elle est pas belle ma petite mémère ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> alors elle est pas belle ma petite mémère ?



Perso je préfère mimi (meme floue)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> alors elle est pas belle ma petite mémère ? tof



Elle a un regard affectueux.


----------



## wip (19 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Perso je préfère mimi (meme floue)


 
Moi aussi... Quelle bouche !! :rose: :love:


----------



## ikiki (19 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Elle a un regard affectueux.



Et pas ma mimi?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Et pas ma mimi?


Je sais pas elle a des lunettes  

Pour pas flooder, orage sur le lac d'Eupen :



edit: mais oui ikiki elle est jolie ta mimi :rose:


----------



## joubichou (19 Juillet 2006)

ben avec les lunettes c'est difficile a dire


----------



## wip (19 Juillet 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Et pas ma mimi?


La bouche oui mais le regard c est pas facile avec les lunettes 

EDIT . Dubble grilled


----------



## ikiki (19 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ben avec les lunettes c'est difficile a dire



L'a pas de lunettes ta cigalle?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)




----------



## DarkRomz (19 Juillet 2006)

Ca m'a tout l'air d'etre une jolie Rosalie Alpine !

Quoique elles sont plutot un peu bleut&#233;es ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a tout l'air d'etre une jolie Rosalie Alpine !
> 
> Quoique elles sont plutot un peu bleut&#233; ?




oui &#231;a peut &#234;tre cela, j'ai fait une recherche dans google d'apr&#232;s ce joli nom et il pr&#233;cise 
que &#231;a sa coloration est tr&#232;s variable ainsi qu'il y a une ribambelle de formes.

Merci


----------



## DarkRomz (19 Juillet 2006)

Un petit Phasme pour lui tenir compagnie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

et v'là ma 'tite minette prête à bondir... à jouer avec eux!


----------



## DarkRomz (19 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> et v'là ma 'tite minette prête à bondir... à jouer avec eux!



Et elle ne sera pas seule ma Frips arrive !!   






Mais vu la façon dont elle traite ses pauvres insectes d'habitude, 
je doute qu'ils aiment ce genre de jeu !


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2006)

surprenant, ce phasme, Darkromz 


vous me pardonerez la banalité du cliché touristique, mais j'adore la lumière


----------



## Luc G (19 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ok, la descente de Nuit, mais de quel côté la descente, il y a un accès touriste et il y a un accès "baroude" par derrière....beaucoup plus drôle et sympathique !



Si tu parles de la descente versant nord sur Rouffiac (avec le superbe escalier du départ), je ne l'ai jamais fait de nuit, de jour en courant, c'était suffisant comme délire !

Si tu parles d'un autre accés, explique mais n'étant pas alpiniste, je doute que j'essaye 

Sinon, pour la bestiole de Lalouna, c'est a priori une strangalie tachetée (strangalia maculata pour les intimes) ou une autre strangalie du groupe des longicornes. Ces bestioles sont (à mon goût ) très élégantes.


----------



## ItomPomme (19 Juillet 2006)

Bon je sais les photos ne sont pas aussi belle que les votres ,mais bon  ....!
Orage dans le nord de la France  
















Ca fais peur !!!


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Et elle ne sera pas seule ma Frips arrive !!



quelle classe !

ça change des "minettes à sa maman".....


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

pompiers ?

non, tracteur !


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

ça devait etre à Amiens... Amiens.... Am.... Miens..... Remi !


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

romzyremix....






:rose:


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

la page que vous avez demandé n'existe plus....








désolé....  :rose:


----------



## arcank (20 Juillet 2006)

Prise du train, j'ai eu la chance de croiser un poteau !
On voit en plus le reflet de l'appareil (sur la droite) !


----------



## NightWalker (20 Juillet 2006)

F&#233;licitations tout le monde pour ces superbes photos... 















​


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

Pragues, aout 1990....


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

- guten Tag verkaufen Sie Diapositivfilme ?


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

c'était les dernières vacances avec mon Pipi d'amour....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

ballade au petit matin sur les bords du Léman ( St-Prex) 





p.s. 
merci LucG pour le nom de la bestiole, c'est  !


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> ballade au petit matin sur les bords du Léman ( St-Prex)


Aaah, mon bon vieux Léman ! Trés bon, ça ! :love: 

(et merci pour les comm' sur ma dernière photo)


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juillet 2006)

Hier soir&#233;e en terrasse, Place de Victoire ...
Merci pour la soir&#233;e les z'amis


----------



## DarkRomz (20 Juillet 2006)

Yvos comme d'hab tes photos !  c'est énervant !    
Elisnice, j'aime beaucoup la première des blue  
Chouette vos grandes roues ! Jp et dendri ! 
Quelle jolie mimi Ikiki ! :rose: :rose: 
Et sans oublier tous les autres  Bravo !  



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour la bestiole de Lalouna, c'est a priori une strangalie tachetée (strangalia maculata pour les intimes) ou une autre strangalie du groupe des longicornes. Ces bestioles sont (à mon goût ) très élégantes.


Oups J'ma trompé !  Bien vu !  



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> quelle classe !
> ça change des "minettes à sa maman".....



Free as my kats !  



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> romzyremix....



Ficelle's Deviation


----------



## DarkRomz (20 Juillet 2006)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir floodé   

Hop pour avoir bonne conscience ! Ayutaya Temple in Thailande !


----------



## joubichou (20 Juillet 2006)




----------



## esope (20 Juillet 2006)

la nature en beauté...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

vos macro sont magnifiques!!!  :love: 











et merci à tous pour les comm' sur mes fotos d'soleil ​


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tof avec un tas de trucs derri&#232;re Malow




Z'avez fait un peu de rangement ? 




Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; dendrimere.


----------



## ItomPomme (20 Juillet 2006)

La ptite Abeille
  




J'aime trop ce ptit chien !!!


----------



## mamyblue (20 Juillet 2006)

Par ces grandes chaleurs, un peu de fraicheur du bord du Lac  
(L'hiver dernier)​ 


​ 


​


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez fait un peu de rangement ?




Non. Une engueulade.


----------



## ItomPomme (20 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non. Une engueulade.




Heuresement que tu n'es pas passé par la fenetre non plus ...!!


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>




sympa, ça a un petit coté Klappish... ambiance "chacun cherche son chat"


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Ficelle's Deviation



petit salopiau, c'est les brochettes que tu devais ramener !?


----------



## esope (20 Juillet 2006)

deux petites photos de derri&#232;re les fagots...










et pour finir les tomates cerises du jardin    




 

 &#224; tous...


et je tourne la page c'est cool &#231;a


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> deux petites photos de derrière les fagots...



si je fais une photo derrière les fagots, y'a plus personne sur le sujet !

elle est enorme !   :affraid:


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2006)

Allez, une fois n'est pas coutume : portrait d'un ami sur le quai de Jemmapes, pour tester mon nouveau 50 EF 1.8, pratiquement dans le noir :




Je viens de comprendre ce qu'est un véritable objectif.


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de comprendre ce qu'est un véritable objectif...



... et de perdre un ami !


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ... et de perdre un ami !



Ah j'ai l'autorisation de l'interressé..   Fallait réfléchir avant. J'ai fait avec ce que j'avais sous la main 

Edit : C'est un futur forumeur, ça pourra valoir de l'argent dans quelques années. 

PPF:


----------



## jojofk (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

J'ai install&#233; Photostitch hier soir, et j'en ai profit&#233; pour assembler des vieux trucs. 





Melbourne By Night, Septembre 2003.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas l&#224; plut&#244;t les panos ? 

Edit :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Si si, mais je ne fais que passer. Et puis je pr&#233;f&#232;re ce fil. Et puis c'est pas mon plus beau.

Et puis zut.


----------



## rockindé (21 Juillet 2006)

Les férias de la Madeleine sont terminées, quelques images de la course de voiture à pédales:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> quelques images de la course de voiture à pédales:



DocEvil est ridicule avec cette péruque jaune!


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

tout le monde !!      bravo à tous pour vos photos       De retour de la campagne...


----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

il est mieux comme ça :love:


----------



## joubichou (21 Juillet 2006)

ah ben plus c'est grand plus c'est mieux  
bouhouhou je ne peux point bouler Doudou 83


----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

Merci Joubichou . Tr&#232;s jolie fleur !!!


----------



## ItomPomme (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

J'avais oublié celui là .IL est 1 peu strange nan ? :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2006)

Cet après-midi, à un arrêt de bus :


----------



## mac loose (21 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> regarde ici


----------



## mac loose (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## esope (21 Juillet 2006)

ceuillette de crisalide cet après midi...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Juillet 2006)

mac loose a dit:
			
		

> feu d'artifice + chat



 
Vraiment très belles.
Désolé je peux pas te bouler ... vBull gna gna gna ....


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir, le ciel est ora(n)ge.


----------



## Sloughi (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ItomPomme (21 Juillet 2006)

Encore et toujours la petite Abeille .....


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, le ciel est ora(n)ge.


Je peux pas te bouler, alors je te dis ici, cette photo je la touve magnifique    

Et merci à toutes et à tous pour vos belles photos, bonne fin de soirée et bonne nuit à tout le monde :sleep:


----------



## mac loose (22 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2006)

That's the way...







:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Juillet 2006)

un bidonville chinois (à Quilin pour être précis, entre le 28 et 29 décembre 2005, avec un ami lors de notre périple de Hong Kong à Pékin à la roots et sans itinéraire )


----------



## AuGie (22 Juillet 2006)

Photo de madame en voyage de noce. Pris avec mon Canon Mvx4i :


----------



## esope (22 Juillet 2006)

pour changer de mes fonds blancs et autre fleur ou insectes, des essais autour de la peau...









Macmarco


----------



## ItomPomme (22 Juillet 2006)

A Walibi ----


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2006)

​


----------



## mac loose (22 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juillet 2006)

Les feux d'artifice, c'est mieux avec un pied.


----------



## jojofk (22 Juillet 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Juillet 2006)

à tous et comme d'hab,   à tous pour vos clichés  

Un p'tit lever de soleil vendredi matin


----------



## Sloughi (22 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (23 Juillet 2006)

La basilique Ste-Anne-de-Beaupr&#233; 



​


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2006)

J'ai tout de suite remarqué ce dos (au restau) :


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2006)

Je suis allé me changer les zoreilles avec un petit groupe de musique Klez-Mer sur la guinguette Pirate  















Mon petit 50 sans flash a fait ce qu'il a pu.

Hyper envoutant, j'ai jamais pu résister à ce style


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2006)

Je me suis fait des potes. Ce petit gamin est venu spontanément se faire photographier :


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2006)

Et il m'a donn&#233; une le&#231;on de bonne humeur. 

J'ai pris une claque. Je vais prendre exemple aussi.





Et vous, votre samedi soir, c'&#233;tait comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

joli série.  

Bravo à tous


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, votre samedi soir, c'était comment ?




C'était çà...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2006)

Allez, d'autres de mon petit pote :


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Et il m'a donné une leçon de bonne humeur.
> 
> J'ai pris une claque. Je vais prendre exemple aussi.
> 
> ...


cette photo me fait penser à la pochette de l'album _African Space Craft_ de Keziah Jones  :love:

oui je sais je vois bizarre mais bon


----------



## mfay (23 Juillet 2006)

Piti piti piti


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2006)

Uncomfortable Restrooms


----------



## ItomPomme (23 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Uncomfortable Restrooms
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> TRop fortttttttttt ... je vais faire la meme chose cher moi ...!!


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juillet 2006)

Non c'est une des chutes à Québec  :love:








​


----------



## macmarco (23 Juillet 2006)

On voit passer de drôles d'oiseaux, parfois :


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ca me dis qqchose...


----------



## macmarco (23 Juillet 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ca me dis qqchose...




Héhéhéhé ! 
J'en ai d'autres qui pourraient t'en dire autant !  
Regarde sur les pages précédentes...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2006)

ah oui en effet !!!   a bientot...


----------



## macmarco (23 Juillet 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah oui en effet !!!   a bientot...




Héhéhé !  

A bientôt !


----------



## alex42 (23 Juillet 2006)

Mon pengouin pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;:


----------



## alex42 (23 Juillet 2006)

Lors d'un tournage au Japon, en tant que figurant dans la peau d'un soldat allemand en 1916, derrière mes 3 gardes japonais:


----------



## joubichou (23 Juillet 2006)

et voil&#224; j'ai 45 ans ,merci a tous pour vos boulages,l&#224; je danse avec ma meilleure potesse ,et maintenant il faut d&#233;cuiter


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Juillet 2006)

à tous et *bon anniversaire à Joubichou*  
Et histoire de ne pas flooder, un p'tit coucher de soleil hier soir  




Et bravo à tous


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juillet 2006)

Retour de vacances...


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juillet 2006)

Vu qu'on a un b&#251;cheron sous la main, je vais en profiter :love: Je vais essayer de faire attention &#224; la charte promis  

Pourrais-tu &#233;clairer ma lanterne Joubichou... J'ai crois&#233; cette &#233;trange chose contre un arbre. J'ai pens&#233; &#224; un champignon, mais apr&#232;s l'avoir touch&#233;e j'ai eu qques doutes : c'&#233;tait aussi dur que le tronc de l'arbre...


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2006)

Hihi... J'suis pas bucheron, mais je crois bien que c'est de l'amadou...


----------



## EMqA (23 Juillet 2006)

Et  à tous.


----------



## esope (24 Juillet 2006)

bonne nuit les petits...





Elisnice   c'est très chouette le flou comme ça


----------



## DarkRomz (24 Juillet 2006)

Happy Birthday Mister Joubichou !!   

Et une de plus ! 






:rateau: Alors Bien remis ??


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2006)

_que les derniers posteurs n'en prennent pas ombrage mais le sujet est "vos plus belles photos"... et j'en fais appel aux titres pour un certain nombre de posteurs.

nous n'avons pas dit "toutes vos photos". Je n'ai aucunement l"intention ici de faire un filtrage des photos mais je vous mets en garde : la valeur des photos du sujet ne d&#233;pend que de vous. Et, en ce moment, &#231;a baisse. L'&#233;t&#233; et ses grosses chaleurs entrent peut-&#234;tre en jeu dans ce fait mais je vous informe que le choix est important dans toute chose esth&#233;tique. J'aimerais que vos choix se resserrent : que vous soyez plus exigeant avec vous-m&#234;me. Comme tout un chacun devrait l'&#234;tre &#224; chaque instant de sa vie._


----------



## mamyblue (24 Juillet 2006)

Toute une famille! Soeurs, frères et soeur, cousines et cousins :love: 
Devant une fontaine avec de très belles fleurs ​ 


​


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2006)

Deux petits souvenirs du pique-nique parisien sur le Champs-de-Mars jeudi dernier... Je sais, c'est pas très original, mais pas encore fait de tri dans les photos de Berlin...:rose:


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (24 Juillet 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (24 Juillet 2006)

Normalement, je ne mets pas de portrait dans un lieu public. Mais là, on ne le reconnaît pas. Le comble pour un portrait


----------



## EMqA (24 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2006)

Hop, une petite avant de me coucher :


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour tous ces coups de boulle  
Je suis décidément plus doué pour la photographie d'humain et plus particulièrement celle de bambins. Comme je ne peux poster ici que ceux qui ne sont pas reconnaissables, ce sera toujours limité, mais, du coup, jamais banal


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2006)

Sympas les photos. Belle lumi&#232;re
Par contre les l&#233;gendes... en plus sur les images.. ca g&#226;che.


----------



## Virpeen (25 Juillet 2006)

Wahou ! :love: Très très jolie cette série !


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

joli  , mais j'ai du mal avec les commentaires ...surtout pour des photos d'architecture

hadith: bon, je suis grill&#233;, c'est &#231;a??


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Galatée (25 Juillet 2006)

De retour de vacances...




*Yport.​*



*Fécamp.​*



*Avignon.​*



*À nouveau Fécamp...​*



*Et toujours...​*

Pfff, j'en prends, de la place ! :rose:
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

Dis Galatée ... tu n'as pas Chartres un soir du 12/07/01 vers 21h46  

J'aime bien ce genre de theme ... moi je prends nos pieds (ceux de mon amie et les miens) partout ou on va en vacances ou WE :love: 

Chacun son délire


----------



## Virpeen (25 Juillet 2006)

Prise devant le Reichtag, &#224; Berlin... Le tri des photos avance... 




Edith : &#231;a pourrit un peu les couleurs, le web...


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Prise devant le Reichtag, &#224; Berlin... Le tri des photos avance...



joli, j'aime bien 

un truc dans le genre joubichou  en fait c'est assez laid ces trucs :afraid:


----------



## twk (25 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen, très sympa ta photo !


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juillet 2006)

Pardon, j'immisce : Virpeen ta photo est beaucoououououououp plus que tr&#232;s sympa.

Et dep&#234;che toi un peu de faire le tri, merci.


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

_c'est la nouvelle passerelle face &#224; la TGB..._


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s sympa Yvos


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Prise devant le Reichtag, à Berlin... Le tri des photos avance...





Ta photo m'a fait pensé à celle-ci...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

Bravo &#224; tous et un petit plus sur cette page &#224; Elisnice, Virpeen et Yvos


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2006)

_bon, les chats, c'est fait... 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _bon, les chats, c'est fait...
> _



Désolée, je refais le stock de photos  Si tu me payes le voyage dans la navette, je te poste un magnifique clair de terre 

En attendant, de la série sur les papillons, une parade amoureuse


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2006)

fleur trop grande  ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Juillet 2006)

Taiwan, découverte surprise d'un temple pommé avec un beau point de vue ..




Un jour de grand vent, cote nord de taiwan, encore et toujours en scooter




Hong Kong par temps de  brume en lumiere tungsten ..


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2006)

Un cerisier pour suivre.


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _c'est la nouvelle passerelle face à la TGB..._




qui s'appelle.....   

 Simone


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

p.s. d&#233;sol&#233;e R&#233;mi, 
wali wala, c'est corrig&#233;... elles ne font plus que 600x450! obrigado muito!


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2006)

_c'est vaiment les vacances, on a des s&#233;ries de photos, c'est les vacances, on a des images beaucoup trop grandes, c'est les vacances, il fait chaud, c'est les vacances, on oublie tout, on s'en fout..._


_ eh bien, non. "on" ne s'en fout pas._

_taille d'image 600 pixels de large maximum. merci de vous y tenir... _​


----------



## DarkRomz (26 Juillet 2006)

Sir ! Yes Sir !  
Rémi veille au grain ! Attention, dans le rang Mam'selle Lalouna !   

 Chouette série de photos ! 






PS : Tu n'aimes pas les chats Rémi !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2006)

Allez, encore Berlin et surtout Alexander Platz ("Alex" pour les Berlinois)...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2006)

Ambiances berlinoises, la suite... Potsdamer Platz...


----------



## twk (26 Juillet 2006)

Je reviens encore juste pour dire que c'est magnifique par ici 

Pas encore de photos a monter pour ma part
...


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2006)

le seconde est 


_faites attention &#224; la taille "m&#233;moire" de vos photos..._


----------



## DarkRomz (26 Juillet 2006)

Par cette chaleur, resté Zen !


----------



## SirDeck (26 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Galatée (26 Juillet 2006)

Je reste un peu dans mes ciels de fin de journée...




C'est drôle comme ce qui est beau dans la nature devient limite "kitch" en photo... Mais je l'aime bien quand même, celle-là... Ce bateau qui sort du port au coucher du soleil pour aller naviguer vers d'autres horizons (bon, je sais, c'était sûrement pas des explorateurs, mais c'est pas grave, hein ).

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## pouchtreux (26 Juillet 2006)

Salut tout le monde, voilà une photo qui vous fera moins penser aux vacances :rateau:









ps : salut twk ​


----------



## joubichou (26 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2006)

pouchtreux a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, voilà une photo qui vous fera moins penser aux vacances :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bienvenue sur MacG et le sujet, pouchtreux. 
Elle est sympa ta photo, mais tu vas te faire tirer les oreilles si tu ne la réduis pas un peu, regarde les annonces en haut de ce forum.


----------



## twk (26 Juillet 2006)

Hey pouch' ! content de te voir par ici  ce topic est fait pour toi


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2006)

En chantier :


----------



## esope (26 Juillet 2006)

re-avec l'aide de ma douce...














Voil&#224; c'est pour changer de mes papillons de d'habitude 

...


----------



## esope (27 Juillet 2006)

...

la suite:















et pis j'arrête car sinon c'est hors charte :rose:  :rateau:   

Désolé pour la place que je viens de prendre mais ces photos :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

C chaud ici :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C chaud ici :love:


&#201;paules, omoplates, fourchette sternale... Il t'en faut peu.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Épaules, omoplates, fourchette sternale... Il t'en faut peu.




Moué


----------



## esope (27 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Épaules, omoplates, fourchette sternale... Il t'en faut peu.



tout est dans la suggestion


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

c'est quoi une fourchette stérnale ? et c'est laquelle de photo ?  :love: 
sinon, jolis clichés .. j'apprécie la mise au point ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)




----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> _P.S. À l'attention de Rémi : ta boîte à MP déborde !  _


_
c'est rétabli, une question à ce propos : comment tu fais pour avoir de jolies fillles ?!! ah oui, je sais, je te connnais... 

bises  (désolé salta )_


----------



## twk (27 Juillet 2006)

Chouette compo esope


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

_jaime bien dans le GR ce que jaime également dans le E-1 : le format 4/3 coucou: jpmiss)_​


----------



## mamyblue (27 Juillet 2006)

Par ces grandes chaleurs un peu de glace pour raffraîchir ​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

> Par ces grandes chaleurs un peu de glace pour raffraîchir


    
Trop jolis ...
C'est où ?
ca change de la canicule


----------



## mamyblue (27 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Trop jolis ...
> C'est où ?
> ca change de la canicule


Merci ! Oui ça change de la canicule... C'est à Yverdon-les-Bains au bord du Lac l'hiver dernier  

Et bravo aussi à tout le monde pour toutes les belles images très variées


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

_yverdon l'an dernier, c'est fait, on passe &#224; quoi maintenant ? _


----------



## esope (27 Juillet 2006)

encore pour le changement l'ouvrier en charge de la concasseuse &#224; la carri&#232;re du revest...
C'est macmarco qui m'y a fait penser avec sa photo "en chantier":





Sur ce, bonne apr&#232;s midi &#224; tous et moi je pars bosser


----------



## joubichou (27 Juillet 2006)




----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

​
j'ai vraiment pas de photos en ce moment :rose: ça me triste


----------



## wip (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vraiment pas de photos en ce moment :rose: ça me triste



Elle est pas mal du tout ta photo, j'aime bien ces petits cailloux 

De mon coté, je vous ramène en peu d'eau, et un peu de fraicheur j'espère


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> De mon coté, je vous ramène en peu d'eau, et un peu de fraicheur j'espère


tu as réessayé :love: on voit bien la maison :rateau:

ps : c'est du nescafé ma photo :rose:


----------



## wip (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as réessayé :love: on voit bien la maison :rateau:


Ca fait deux jours que je suis dessus !!! 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : c'est du nescafé ma photo :rose:



 Ben il rend bien ton Nescafé !!   Mais tu as regardé la date de péremption ??


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2006)

Un joli clin d'oeil pendant les travaux de la rue de Ménilmontant


----------



## joubichou (28 Juillet 2006)




----------



## wip (28 Juillet 2006)

Je reste admiratif devant tes photos Joubichou  

Moi, je reste inspiré par l'eau actuellement


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juillet 2006)

Hello tous !!    comme d'hab de superbes photos  de passage à Bourges (cher)voici un petit bonhomme qui est là depuis bien longtemps.....





Ah !!!! désolé beaucoup trop grand  :affraid:


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (29 Juillet 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (29 Juillet 2006)

Allez ...


----------



## jojofk (29 Juillet 2006)

...






________


@ tous:
bravo pour les chouettes images de juillet!

@+


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juillet 2006)

Salut tous !

Frips the Kats again !


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juillet 2006)

Tiens PommeQ, 
&#231;a me rappelle une vieille corde !  

Issue du bateau sur lequel a &#233;t&#233; tourn&#233; "Pirates" de Polanski. 
A l'&#233;poque &#224; quai &#224; Marseille ! :style:


----------



## jojofk (29 Juillet 2006)

changement de _d&#233;cor_... 





[il n'est pas mort]


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2006)

apr&#232;s le nescaf&#233;, voici les taillures de crayons ! ... m&#233;m&#233; fait de la photo chez elle  





edit : sur cette page j'aime particuli&#232;rement les photos de nuit d'elisnice


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2006)

Ba vouai .... mais c'est bien cool !!!!!!:love:    moi aussi j'ai pas grand chose .....


----------



## joubichou (29 Juillet 2006)

petite promenade cet après midi,avec des rencontres


----------



## joubichou (29 Juillet 2006)

suite des rencontres du jour


----------



## joubichou (29 Juillet 2006)

pour finir ,mon pote le criquet


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Juillet 2006)

C'est moi ou ton pote le criquet serait bl&#233;ss&#233;? :rose: 
En tous cas jolies photos comme d'hab 
Je ne peux toujours pas te bouler


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas posté de sépia.


----------



## Sloughi (29 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas posté de sépia.



J'adoooore le sépia ! :love:


----------



## esope (29 Juillet 2006)

z'avez pas l'heure s'iouplait?


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2006)

Plus personne, tout le monde est parti comme une volée de moineaux ?


----------



## mamyblue (30 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne, tout le monde est parti comme une volée de moineaux ?


Oui tu as raison il y a plus personne tout le monde dort ! Il fait nuit noir avec seulement un rond blanc et du brillant autour. Oui il est temps de dormir ! Bonne nuit Macmarco ! Bonne nuit tout le monde de MacG... :sleep: 



​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juillet 2006)

Non, rien.


----------



## joubichou (30 Juillet 2006)

là y'a du monde


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

C mignon ca


----------



## joubichou (30 Juillet 2006)

st johnnn
ton blog existe plus


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2006)

très jolie photo joubichou


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir-là il faisait plus beau que ce soir.


----------



## jahrom (31 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. merci, maiwen,...moi aussi, j'aime bien tes taillures de crayon




Ah mais c'est bien connu, maiwen taille trèèèès bien...


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

_&#231;a manque de photos et de renouvellement dans le coin... sisi, je trouve... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2006)

Joli bijou, Tibo.
Jolie catre postale, Elise.

   :love:


----------



## Galatée (31 Juillet 2006)

Ca va s&#251;rement vous rappeler quelque chose...







 :love:  :love:  :love:

Edith :



			
				Vbulldemesdeux a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla bla points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en donner &#224; la montre, aux moineaux dans le ciel et au bijou...



Grrr


----------



## mamyblue (31 Juillet 2006)

La rue du Lac ! ​ 
​

http://img429.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im000262ir9.jpg​


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2006)




----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2006)




----------



## maiwen (31 Juillet 2006)

superbes photos nico  

je sais plus si je l'ai déjà postée celle là


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2006)

d'autres ici ​


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _m&#234;me toi, &#244; mon ange, tu ne peux citer les photos ! :love:_​


Haaaa WebO :love:   
Mais que fais tu l&#224;?


----------



## peyret (31 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> suite des rencontres du jour _On ne cite pas les Photos. Carton Jaune._



Joubichou   ! Avec quel objectif !!!! pour cette photo si pr&#233;cise !
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
en passant :



lp


----------



## peyret (1 Août 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Joubichou   ! Avec quel objectif !!!! pour cette photo si précise !
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> en passant :
> 
> ...



c'est pas automatique,  "citer" sans reprise de la photo ? 
(Quand est-ce que  l'informatique va-t-elle nous simplifier la vie...?)

lp


----------



## ikiki (1 Août 2006)

un petit  en passant...
je me fais un peu rare là... :rose:

superbes pages ces deux dernières, pour ne citer qu'eux : yvos, esope, elisnice, galatée, maiwen, mackie, macmarco, tibo... et les zot'...


----------



## Lastrada (1 Août 2006)

Tiens je ne l'avais pas post&#233;e celle-l&#224; :




Salut &#224; tous. :love:

Edit : 
@Yvos : C'est &#224; glasgow.
@Dendrim&#232;re : Je ne me souviens plus tr&#232;s bien non plus


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je ne l'avais pas postée celle-là :
> 
> ​
> Salut à tous. :love:


 
Fallait que je dise quoi au fait, j'ai oublié....


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2006)

c'est o&#249;?


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> fallait que tu dises : c'est bôôôô !
> 
> Bon. Des lignes et des trucs géométriques....
> ​


 

Pourtant, j'avais bien répété... 

Sinon bravo à tous  et spécial   à Lastrada et  Elis...


----------



## Craquounette (1 Août 2006)




----------



## yvos (1 Août 2006)

j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal avec les drapeaux italiens depuis quelques temps, vois-tu..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Août 2006)

Mais que font les mod&#233;rateurs?


----------



## Craquounette (1 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais que font les mod&#233;rateurs?





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal avec les drapeaux italiens depuis quelques temps, vois-tu..



 J'y avais plus pens&#233;   En plus c'est vrai 

Allez avec un peu d'effort vous le voyez Bleu Blanc Rouge ce drapeau 

Je me ferais bouler rouge que &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerait m&#234;me pas  

Et vous n'aviez qu'&#224; gagner hehe


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2006)

La gare de Rennes en 2000 :


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2006)




----------



## twk (1 Août 2006)

Ce matin, j'ai croisée une inconnue sur mon lit


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

J'aime beaucoup, elle est bonne...

... ta photo yvos...  c'est o&#249;?  Tibet?

elis: oui, les nattes... :rose:


----------



## twk (1 Août 2006)

​


			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> (pas farouche, l'inconnue, twk ) ! :love:



Mon appareil photo a un charme fou


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> Mon appareil photo a un charme fou



Sympatique comme rencontre matinale pour commencer la journée


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *la jeune fille aux nattes*
> 
> ​
> (ceci est une expérience )
> ...





On dirait que le bord du chapeau et la natte sont en relief !  :hein:   :love:


----------



## ikiki (1 Août 2006)

En vala une, f'sait longtemps


----------



## twk (1 Août 2006)

Maigris un peu, arrête de casser tes échelles 

Très chouette photo


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Août 2006)




----------



## macinside (1 Août 2006)

il me restait des fisheye lomo a mettre en ligne





















la suite ici​


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2006)

Trop trop bon !  On en a pris aussi à Berlin, donc il faudrait que j'arrive à faire fonctionner ce #$%§#$ de scanner...


----------



## twk (2 Août 2006)

Sublime cette dernière ! Bravo !


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2006)

ouais, c'est bleu, quoi...


----------



## doudou83 (2 Août 2006)

à tous !!!  Twk,Yvos,Macmarco,Ikiki,Dendrimere,Macinside joiles photos Une mention toute particulière à Elisnice pour ces clichés plein de charme       Moi, j'ai trouvé ceci  .....


----------



## joubichou (2 Août 2006)

une que j'aime bien


----------



## philire (2 Août 2006)

Le jeu, c'est quoi, c'est de retrouver celle que t'aime...  

D&#233;j&#224;, elle est &#233;close, ou pas ??


----------



## ikiki (2 Août 2006)

Aller c'est la fête, 'core une, et en joubichou staïl svp


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2006)

Me rappelle quelqu'un...


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2006)

pour les parigô (tête de vô), en ce moment au Grand Palais..expo "le grand répertoire"...machines-spectacle de la troupe Royal de luxe (entre autres);


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (2 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> et moi&#8230;, j'vois plus la mer !
> 
> 
> WebOliver = *Tiens on va reprendre les s&#233;ries &#171;photos depuis le balcon&#187;, mais y a pu le lac...*


Mais que se passe-t-il ! Elise ne voit plus la mer et WeBo n'a plus de Lac...   

Bon mise &#224; part ces mauvaises surprises ! Bravo pour vos photos tout le monde, elles sont toutes magnifiques   :love:


----------



## SirDeck (2 Août 2006)

Ma mouette pose. Ce n'est donc pas de l'animalier, mais bien du portrait.  
















​


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

De bien belles photos encore, merci  
Z'êtes doués quand même !

Promis, ce soir, je m'y essaie aussi


----------



## I-bouk (3 Août 2006)

Ca faisait longtemps, alors petite photo des Calanques de Cassis


----------



## ikiki (3 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> De bien belles photos encore, merci
> Z'êtes doués quand même !
> 
> Promis, ce soir, je m'y essaie aussi


 

Rhâââ.... elle me vouvoie  ... quel travail quotidien, qu'elle réussite!!! :king:


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââ.... elle me vouvoie  ... quel travail quotidien, qu'elle réussite!!! :king:



faut rendre à César ce qui est à César . 

Par contre, pour l'orthographe, c'est pas ça


----------



## ikiki (3 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour l'orthographe, c'est pas ça


 
Ah ouais tiens, jolies ces fautes en + :rateau: 

Ma qué cé oun sorté d'art conecèptouel


----------



## doudou83 (3 Août 2006)

Un cousin de le famille Ikiki et Web'o et certainement de Joubichou.....:love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Août 2006)

De retour au pays...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2006)

Et hop une t'ite fleur dont je trouve les étamines assez amusantes   






Et une deuxième :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Août 2006)

.........


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2006)

pratiquement &#224; chaque fois, vos mouettes sont des... go&#233;lands !.......


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pratiquement à chaque fois, vos mouettes sont des... goélands !.......



   
_
ils ne sont jamais allé sur la côte* se faire chier sur leur voiture par nos chers Goëlands Argentés... une bonne manière de niquer la peinture de la voiture en passant !   


*je pensais aux falaises du Pays-de-Caux qui commencent chez nous à Ault-Onival et qui vont jusque chez toi. _


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2006)

c'est de "la racaille", ces go&#233;lands !!
si tu laisse un plat refroidir sur le bord de la fen&#234;tre; ils viennent voir ce que c'est... :mouais:
&#231;a braille, c'est gros, c'est teigneux et charognard (_cadavres de pigeons nettoy&#233;s avec eux_)..... 
pour info, c'est la seule esp&#232;ce qui ose "s'amuser" &#224; emmerder un rapace en plein vol (_genre buse par exemple_)..... 
et tu as raison; &#231;a flingue la peinture !!.... 


P.S : fallait pas changer ta photo sydney; elle &#233;tait tr&#232;s bien !!....


----------



## SirDeck (3 Août 2006)

_Goéland est un terme générique désignant de nombreuses espèces d'oiseaux marins de la famille des laridés appartenant au genre Larus (qui comprend également des mouettes). Ils sont assez proches des sternes et un peu moins du pingouins. Le mot goéland est un emprunt au breton gouelan.
Ce sont des oiseaux de taille moyenne ou grande, généralement gris ou blanc, avec souvent des marques noires sur la tête ou les ailes. Ils ont un bec long et épais, et des pieds palmés.
La plupart des goélands sont omnivores, se nourrissant d'animaux et parfois de charognes.
Les goélands sont presque tous côtiers ou insulaires, s'aventurant rarement en haute mer. Les grandes espèces mettent jusqu'à quatre ans pour atteindre le plumage adulte complet, mais plus typiquement deux ans pour les petits goélands.
Sur les côtes européennes, l'espèce la plus commune est le goéland argenté (Larus argentatus)._

Ok, ma mouette est un Goéland argenté  
Je n'y connais rien en oiseau. Sauf que ceux-là jouent les stars sur le rebord de ma fenêtre...
À si, les pigeons parisiens, je connais : les rats volants comme on les appelle. Leurs fientes sont aussi corrosives que du sang d'Alien


----------



## GroDan (3 Août 2006)

En concurrence à Yvos  qui à bien de la chance d'avoir vu le grand inventaire du royal !




Oui je sais, j'ai un faible pour les ordures ! 
Et je les offre pour vos fonds d'écrans............  si, si


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2006)




----------



## yvos (3 Août 2006)

ba alors, GroDan, on tra&#238;ne dans les d&#233;charges?  

un peu de couleurs avec une mouche ponk 





​


----------



## ikiki (3 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tof de zoby


 
Plutôt coquette la mouche 
Jolie tof en tout cas 


Sympa tibo ton lézard


----------



## GroDan (3 Août 2006)

construction, recyclage, animal, humain et mythologie =




Merci &#224; mon ami Denis, plasticien constructeur pour me faire r&#233;ver &#224; chaque fois que je mets les pieds dans son atelier !

Royal de Luxe a inter&#234;t &#224; bien se tenir....


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> construction, recyclage, animal, humain et mythologie =
> ​
> Merci &#224; mon ami Denis, plasticien constructeur pour me faire r&#233;ver &#224; chaque fois que je mets les pieds dans son atelier !
> 
> Royal de Luxe a inter&#234;t &#224; bien se tenir....




Chouette, m&#234;me si &#231;a cloche quand m&#234;me un peu au niveau proportions(avis de plasticien, &#231;a me d&#233;range, le corps du cheval est trop grand par rapport au buste humain), mais bon, il y a des r&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; Fragonard([Edith]D&#233;sol&#233; al&#232;m, je ne sais pas pourquoi G&#233;ricault, &#233;videmment, je voulais dire Fragonard  [/Edith]le cousin du peintre et ses &#233;corch&#233;s de cheval et cavalier) et &#224; Tinguely.

Enfin j'aime, quoi.


----------



## GroDan (3 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, même si ça cloche quand même un peu au niveau proportions(avis de plasticien, ça me dérange, le corps du cheval est trop grand par rapport au buste humain), mais bon, il y a des références à Géricault(le cousin du peintre et ses écorchés de cheval et cavalier) et à Tinguely.
> 
> Enfin j'aime, quoi.



C'est vrai les proportions sont mauvaises, il y a une tête qui est prévu (donc à la place du buste), mais comme il pouvait rentrer son grand corps musclé dans la structure, on s'est dit que ça le faisait...qui ne s'est jamais imaginer en centaure ?
Il s'agit à l'origine d'une interprétation de Rosinante, la jument de Don quichotte...Je posterai une image quand il aura terminer l'herbivore et les élèments qui vont avec ! Et puis c'est un peu le pendant de cette piéce:



​
Et c'est aussi vrai que l'esprit de Tinguely est plus que présent par ici...la Suisse étant voisine !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Août 2006)




----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai les proportions sont mauvaises, il y a une tête qui est prévu (donc à la place du buste), mais comme il pouvait rentrer son grand corps musclé dans la structure, on s'est dit que ça le faisait...qui ne s'est jamais imaginer en centaure ?
> Il s'agit à l'origine d'une interprétation de Rosinante, la jument de Don quichotte...Je posterai une image quand il aura terminer l'herbivore et les élèments qui vont avec ! Et puis c'est un peu le pendant de cette piéce:
> ​
> Et c'est aussi vrai que l'esprit de Tinguely est plus que présent par ici...la Suisse étant voisine !




OK, je trouvais ça bizarre aussi, le corps du cheval est quand même plutôt maîtrisé et le buste dénotait. 

Vivement qu'il soit terminé.


----------



## GroDan (3 Août 2006)

Ca fait un moment que je les collectionne ces pub peintes (désolé além), je trouve qu'elle ont une ame et un interêt historique et je me demandais si certain(es) faisait pareil...




je sais pas trop encore, (vu que j'en suis bien incapable), mais je ferai bien une sorte d'inventaire de l'existant, avec un site web contribitif !


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, m&#234;me si &#231;a cloche quand m&#234;me un peu au niveau proportions(avis de plasticien, &#231;a me d&#233;range, le corps du cheval est trop grand par rapport au buste humain), mais bon, il y a des r&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; G&#233;ricault(le cousin du peintre et ses &#233;corch&#233;s de cheval et cavalier) et &#224; Tinguely.
> 
> Enfin j'aime, quoi.



_le cousin du peintre n'est pas un G&#233;ricault mais un Fragonard...  enfin, je dis &#231;a... je dis rien...  c'est juste mon idole (la premi&#232;re entre toutes)... et on touche pas aux idoles... hein. 

l'avis de plasticien ne devrait rien avoir &#224; faire le respect des proportions (pourquoi ai-je pens&#233; &#224; mes divinit&#233;s Bonnards et Bacon ?  :affraid: :affraid, non ? me trompe-je ? 

si tu consid&#232;res que c'est de la sculpture classique, why not mais en terme de peinture &#233;quine (je connais un sp&#233;cialiste qui traine sur les forums anonymement) on sait bien que les repr&#233;sentations des proportions &#233;quines varient selon le sang de nos chers &#233;quid&#233;s.

je m'&#233;dite pour rajouter : si en plus c'est une repr&#233;sentation de rossinante, au contraire les proportions doivent &#234;tre pas mal d&#233;s&#233;quilibr&#233;es !!     forc&#233;ment ! 
_


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _le cousin du peintre n'est pas un Géricault mais un Fragonard...  enfin, je dis ça... je dis rien...  c'est juste mon idole (la première entre toutes)... et on touche pas aux idoles... hein.
> 
> l'avis de plasticien ne devrait rien avoir à faire le respect des proportions (pourquoi ai-je pensé à mes divinités Bonnards et Bacon ?  :affraid: :affraid, non ? me trompe-je ?
> 
> ...






J'ai édité, évidemment je voulais dire Fragonard. 
Pour les proportions, je ne parlais pas spécialement de proportions "classiques", mais même si on fait dans la disproportion et le déséquilibre volontaire, ça cloche tel quel, d'où l'avis de plasticien.


----------



## joubichou (3 Août 2006)

Ballade cet après midi,comme il y avait du vent j'ai mis la molette sur sport,je trouve que finalement c'est mieux que sur macro


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est aussi vrai que l'esprit de Tinguely est plus que pr&#233;sent par ici...la Suisse &#233;tant voisine !



Avec surtout un peu de C&#233;sar 

Jolis chardons joubichou


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

Hum... hum...
Ayè je trouve enfin le courage :rose: et la photo :rose: :rose: pour poster ici  






Z'en pensez quoi ?
J'dois m'arrêter là v'croyez


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2006)

:love: non faut pas s'arr&#234;ter :soif: :soif: :soif: mais j&#8217;aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; la nettet&#233; sur le bout du pistil 

_je trouve cette photo troublante_ :rose:


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :love: non faut pas s'arrêter :soif: :soif: :soif: mais jaurais préféré la netteté sur le bout du pistil
> 
> _je trouve cette photo troublante_ :rose:




+1    :love:


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

Z'êtes gentils 

Alors j'en fropite et en poste une autre  
Je lui trouve un "je ne sais quoi" qui me plait  





Un p'tit côté _Match Point_ nan ?
Oui oui je sais eux ils jouaient au tennis... pfff...


----------



## twk (3 Août 2006)

Effectivement très troublante, ça prête a confusion 

La deuxième est tout simplement géniale ! Bravo


----------



## maiwen (3 Août 2006)

​j'aurai ptet du la poster dans les ratées je sais pas, enfin c'est dans la lignée de mes photos made at home

qui reconnaîtra le cd ? :love:


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2006)

C'est moi ! C'est moi ! Sigur ros... ( )... Na...

Edit : enfin, je pense... :rose:
re-Edit : chouette photo !


----------



## maiwen (3 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ! C'est moi ! Sigur ros... ( )... Na...
> 
> Edit : enfin, je pense... :rose:
> re-Edit : chouette photo !


oui  c'est Untitled  :love: je savais que tu saurai  :love:


----------



## GroDan (3 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec surtout un peu de César
> 
> Jolis chardons joubichou



Et plus surement encore sans son compte en banque  . 
Mais j'aime beaucoup ce type d'assemblage, et ce week-end en allant visiter une expo de Jean Fontaine, j'ai rencontrer l'oeuvre de Carlo Regazzoni  et son histoire. Quel choc Quelle force ! 'tain !
Voilà pour l'anecdote.

Pour pas floooder et que vous m'avez mis des boules, la suite des variations sur emballages "césarisés"


----------



## esope (3 Août 2006)

c'était ce matin à 6h31 exactement le ciel avait mis son plus bel habit de lumière...:rateau: 









...


----------



## esope (3 Août 2006)

...










Mais ça n'a duré que quelques minutes   


et bravo à tous pour ces dernières pages et spécialement à imimi ( NON surtout ne t'arrête pas là...  )


----------



## Nobody (3 Août 2006)

Celle-ci, je l'aime bien. Ca fait un peu "solitude des grands ensembles".


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2006)

Partie d'un projet réalisé dans le cadre d'un module photo à l'IUT... On avait aussi fait le développement (ça c'est un scan)... :rose:


----------



## SirDeck (3 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend parfois pour un oiseau de proie.














​


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci, je l'aime bien. Ca fait un peu "solitude des grands ensembles".




Un peu dans le même registre :


----------



## EMqA (4 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous
Toujours un grand bravo (et merci) pour vos superbes photos.
De mon coté, je suis toujours dans mes feux d'artifices et voila ce que ça donne :


----------



## twk (4 Août 2006)

Je sais plus si je l'avais mise, pas top mais bon je participe


----------



## Sloughi (4 Août 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend parfois pour un oiseau de proie.



Magnifique mais alors mouette ou goéland ?


----------



## imimi (4 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Je sais plus si je l'avais mise, pas top mais bon je participe


Même si je ne l'aurai pas cadrée comme ça (bah vi hein, on chipotte, on chipotte :rateau: ), je la trouve jolie moi ta photo


----------



## Galatée (4 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *Oies du matin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scrogneugneu de scrogneugneu. On a les mêmes idées en même temps.

Mais c'est vos mouettes, aussi ! Quelle idée de mettre des oiseaux ! 

Bon, tant pis, j'la mets quand même... :rose: 

*Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes...*




​

*Twk*, moi aussi j'aime beaucoup ta photo ! :love:
Que de belles photos ici, d'ailleurs, mon stock de petits pois s'amenuise...

Et au fait, c'est moi ou ça devient de plus en plus long d'aller au premier message non lu ?


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Et au fait, c'est moi ou ça devient de plus en plus long d'aller au premier message non lu ?



c'est à dire? tu parles de la vitesse de chargement des pages?


----------



## Galatée (4 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire? tu parles de la vitesse de chargement des pages?



Oui 

Et pour pas flooder :


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2006)

Galat&#233 a dit:


> Oui



Il faut optimiser les images (enregistrer pour le web) et respecter le format maximum qu'Al&#232;m, tel un Sisyphe supportant une fatalit&#233; non pas picarde mais macg&#233;enne, rappelle r&#233;guli&#232;rement 

PS : cela dit, pour information, je n'ai aucune lenteur d'affichage


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2006)

Galat&#233 a dit:


> Oui
> ​


disons que poster &#224; la bonne taille (maxi 600) n'implique pas que la photo ait une taille m&#233;moire raisonnable pour un affichage rapide...donc il faut faire attention &#224; ce param&#232;tre pour le confort de tous...certains postent des photos qui font 70ko, d'autres 300  (sans pour autant que cela apporte quoique ce soit sur la qualit&#233; d'affichage d'ailleurs).

hadith: je suis grill&#233; et en plus, je peux m&#234;me pas combler avec une photo! 
hadith 2 : sinon, j'veux bien diluer les pages en floodant, mais je crois que remi va me tomber dessus en vert


----------



## imimi (4 Août 2006)

Une étude... sur mon... sac à main   











Encore merci pour vos encouragement  :rose :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut optimiser les images (enregistrer pour le web) et respecter le format maximum qu'Al&#232;m, tel un Sisyphe supportant une fatalit&#233; non pas picarde mais macg&#233;enne, rappelle r&#233;guli&#232;rement
> 
> PS : cela dit, pour information, je n'ai aucune lenteur d'affichage


Ce n'est pas seulement li&#233; aux photos. Le sujet fait 247 pages * 20 messages, quasiment 5000 messages. M&#234;me les fils sans photos commencent &#224; ramer &#224; ce niveau l&#224;. 
Il y a eu du m&#233;nage de fait, hier au bar, justement &#224; cause de &#231;a. 

Je suis certain qu'al&#232;m va vite remedier &#224; &#231;a. 

_Edit : ou Foguenne, bien s&#251;r. _

_
Edit 2 : Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs. Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs. Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs. Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs. Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs. Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs. Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs. Les modos sont les plus beaux, les modos sont les meilleurs..._

 &#231;a, c'est parce qu'ils sont succeptibles.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Août 2006)

J'aime bien ta photo Imimi


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2006)

oui, c'est vrai.
et pour une fois je préfère la couleur...


----------



## kanako (4 Août 2006)

c'est la première foi que je poste ici je sais pas trop ce que vaut ma photo, moi je suis plutôt contente de moi, une belle pelicule sur une friche industrielle superbe, avec un vieux réflex, dont on ne peut plus regler le temps de pause
en voilà trois que j'ai scanné

édit' : changement de taille des photos


----------



## esope (4 Août 2006)

ça y est on a rendu le chaton à sa propriètaire voici donc les deux dernières photos de lui...


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> c'est la premi&#232;re foi que je poste ici&#8230; je sais pas trop ce que vaut ma photo, moi je suis plut&#244;t contente de moi, une belle pelicule sur une friche industrielle superbe, avec un vieux r&#233;flex, dont on ne peut plus regler le temps de pause&#8230;
> en voil&#224; trois que j'ai scann&#233;



Il me faudrait 4 iBook pour les voir   ... la taille maximale des photos c'est aussi pour qu'elles soient adapt&#233;es aux &#233;crans 

@Galat&#233;e : tu ne l'as pas d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e la roue 

@imimi : belle photo de ton sac


----------



## philire (4 Août 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ça y est on a rendu le chaton à sa propriètaire voici donc les deux dernières photos de lui...


Sa propriétaire, c'est quand même pas.............................. la mort ?? :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## kanako (4 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il me faudrait 4 iBook pour les voir   ... la taille maximale des photos c'est aussi pour qu'elles soient adaptées aux écrans



oups, pardon j'avais pas remarqué qu'elles étaient aussi grandes
je corrige ça et je reviens 
gomene :rose:

édit' : c'est bon je pense


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2006)

Un petit ciel d'été.


----------



## maiwen (4 Août 2006)

super macmarco, on dirait que le r&#233;verb&#232;re ... enfin le truc l&#224; fait de la fum&#233;e

imimi :  j'ai aussi une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour la couleur, j'aime beaucoup le "bleu" du parquet


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Août 2006)

J'ai rien dit !


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Kanako, c'est dommage, tes photos sont vraiment trop grandes pour être vues agréablement.



elles sont éditées.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, fait mine d'être un cygne.  




















@ Galatée : Elle a dû voir la photo que tu as postée, vue qu'elle mate tout ce que l'on fait dans la location  

@ Yvos : au fait, chouette mouche : la profondeur de champ, l'harmonie des teintes entre l'il et la fleur en premier plan...


----------



## cbbastopolo (5 Août 2006)

bwaï , c'est surement mon chant du sygne, du mal a poster dans " mes plus belles..."
une photos d' été ... ( pris avec une resolution de 0,35 pix ...)
c'est aussi pour ça que j''ai un peu la  chienne de mettre ça ici, enfin ...
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/4377/bikefl2.jpg
BIG up à macmacro!!!, lastrada, elisnic ,galate,imimi,ikiki... joujubich.., Yvos ( ra shanti...) , sir deck ,. dendrimere!!, esope !!!, ange... , jojofk , darkroms..,(MGZ)ALEM et Beaucoup d'autres...
peace


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> bwa&#239; , c'est surement mon chant du sygne, du mal a poster dans " mes plus belles..."
> une photos d' &#233;t&#233; ... ( pris avec une resolution de 0,35 pix ...)
> c'est aussi pour &#231;a que j''ai un peu la  chienne de mettre &#231;a ici, enfin ...
> _oui mais on cite pas les photos..._
> ...




J'aime bien le jeu entre le v&#233;lo et l'ombre qui ne font quasiment plus qu'un ! 
En noir et blanc l'effet serait sans doute renforc&#233;. 
Comme &#231;a, par exemple :





K&#233;ktenpenses ? 



PS : Merci !  


[Edith]
Arf !!! 
Al&#232;m a &#233;dit&#233; pendant que j'&#233;ditais !!! 
On ne cite pas une photo, OK, mais celle-ci n'&#233;tait pas affich&#233;e dans le post original.    
J'ai le droit si je fais une autre version ?   
[/Edith]


----------



## esope (5 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Sa propriétaire, c'est quand même pas.............................. la mort ?? :affraid::affraid::affraid:



holà tu vas trop loin là:mouais:   sa popriètaire c'est juste l'amie de ma mère qui nous l'avais confié pour deux semaines...


----------



## cbbastopolo (5 Août 2006)

bwien sur tu as le le droit..  
sauf que j'aime bien en couleur  moi ( ego.., )
seulement..  ( et merci ... :rose: )j' ai un  probleme? avec imageshack ...
 ( esais n&#176;2 ) http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/3503/xtra006vv1.jpg
)

alalala mais quesque je fait ( dit ) moi l&#224; ...


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> bwien sur tu as le le droit..)
> sauf que j'aime bien en couleur  moi ( ego.., )
> & j'ai d'autres scripts sur avec toshop que j'aime bien...)
> seulement..  ( et merci ... :rose: )j' ai un  probleme? avec imageshack ...
> ...




 

Pour l'affichage de ton image, tu n'as pas dû choisir le bon code à copier.
C'est celui nommé "Thumbnail for forums" si tu veux mettre la vignette, ou bien "Hotlink for forums" pour l'image en taille normale.


----------



## esope (5 Août 2006)

Le vent a chassé les nuages et du coup le ciel est entièrement étoilé...




Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## cbbastopolo (5 Août 2006)

+ classique...





(script tri-x...  )
sweet sweet dream,.. 
& have a nice day


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Août 2006)

Un peu de grimpette... Zot y aime ça ?


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Août 2006)

Une petite explication Yvos ?


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2006)

_


			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		


			Une petite explication Yvos ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

 des p&#233;tales de fleur en macro pleine ouverture. on dirait m&#234;me du al&#232;m premi&#232;re p&#233;riode... mais en aussi bien voire en mieux ! 

edith : quoiqu'en dise mon copain fedo &#224; moi que j'ai*, j'aime bien ton bokeh qui n'est pas lisse, &#231;a donne un rendu n&#233;ga 200 iso (je pense &#224; la Royal 200 avec laquelle je faisais toutes mes photos de macro avant )



(*nordiste aussi, &#231;a suffit maintenant les go d'euch neurd !) 
_


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2006)

t'sais ce qu'il te dit mon bokeh??  :rateau:  

SirDeck, il n'y a pas grand chose &#224; raconter de plus qu'Al&#232;m  (mais pas pleine ouverture), sauf que ceux qui pourraient croire que la saturation a &#233;t&#233; pouss&#233;e apr&#232;s se trompent.  

A l'origine, c'est &#231;a que je cherchais &#224; avoir, mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re nettement celle d'au dessus:


----------



## Sloughi (5 Août 2006)




----------



## twk (5 Août 2006)

Yvos, c'est beau


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Août 2006)




----------



## iNano (5 Août 2006)

Les grenouilles sont nos amies !


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Les grenouilles sont nos amies !



Je confirme  Mais celle-là m'a l'air d'humeur bien morose


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2006)

hadith: c'est tr&#232;s beau, Elisnice


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

je savais pas quoi faire cette aprèms :rose:
















la suite ici​


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour compenser, et en écho à l'ample et calme paysage, jurassien je pense, que nous offre dendrimere aujourd'hui, voici un champ de lin sur une falaise normande.



On dirait le fond d'écran par défaut de Windows XP !


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

Du côté de la mairie d'Ivry ?


----------



## SirDeck (5 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'sais ce qu'il te dit mon bokeh??  :rateau:
> 
> SirDeck, il n'y a pas grand chose à raconter de plus qu'Alèm  (mais pas pleine ouverture), sauf que ceux qui pourraient croire que la saturation a été poussée après se trompent.
> 
> A l'origine, c'est ça que je cherchais à avoir, mais je préfère nettement celle d'au dessus:



Ah ! toi aussi tu trouves mieux ce que tu n'es pas venu chercher ?


----------



## SirDeck (5 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, a l'il de ses lointains ancêtres, celui des dinosaures.














@ les techniciens : C'est un Crop (50%) ! je ne peux m'approcher aussi près d'un dinosaure


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, a l'&#339;il de ses lointains anc&#234;tres, celui des dinosaures.
> 
> 
> @ les techniciens : C'est un Crop (50%) ! je ne peux m'approcher aussi pr&#232;s d'un dinosaure



les joies du recadrage ...
ta combien de Mpix en r&#233;serve ?
avec le D200 ca le fait aussi...
par contre tous ces compacts avec leur avalanche de pixels r&#233;partis sur un quart de timbre post ,10 fois plus petit que le capteur APS ,ca doit pas etre joli joli les crops...

belle s&#233;rie en tout cas ...


----------



## kanako (5 Août 2006)

Encore deux, tirées de la même pélicule
(je voulais en mettre une troisième et je sais pas pourquoi mais il ne veut pas, fichier non valide, pourtant c'est aussi du jpeg)

La deuxième photo a été prise dans un endroit magique, des plantes poussent au centre de la pièce, et lorsque ce n'est pas la canicule il y a une couche d'eau qui recouvre toute la pièce, c'est superbe (je retournerai y prendre une photo après une averse)


----------



## SirDeck (6 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les joies du recadrage ...
> ta combien de Mpix en réserve ?
> avec le D200 ca le fait aussi...
> par contre tous ces compacts avec leur avalanche de pixels répartis sur un quart de timbre post ,10 fois plus petit que le capteur APS ,ca doit pas etre joli joli les crops...
> ...




Merci :rose: Enfin, il faut dire que j'ai un modèle cabotin  
J'ai un 350D donc 3456 pixels de large. Là c'est 550 en 50 % soit 1100.
Je posterais sans doute prochainement un crop à 100%...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose: Enfin, il faut dire que j'ai un mod&#232;le cabotin
> J'ai un 350D donc 3456 pixels de large. L&#224; c'est 550 en 50 % soit 1100.
> Je posterais sans doute prochainement un crop &#224; 100%...



ok ,c&#224; se voit que c'est sorti d'un reflex ton image ...ouai le crop 100% aurait &#233;t&#233; trop grand pour le forum !


----------



## SirDeck (6 Août 2006)

Je fais attention, 600 max 
D'autant que l&#224;, j'utilise mon mobile comme modem...


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2006)

Une des nombreuses photos prises hier soir en me baladant.


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une des nombreuses photos prises hier soir en me baladant.



Au même moment à Paris...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Au même moment à Paris...





			
				vbulletin qui est en vacances a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dendrimere.



Comme toujours Sobriété, géométrie, cadrage etc... Je m'incline  

Tu donnes pas des cours par hasard ?


----------



## Lastrada (6 Août 2006)

Un peu de capoeira.

Si vous passez sur Paris, et que vous souhaitez voir ces gars là : ils sont tous les samedis après midi à la vilette, sur la droite de la géode quand on a le canal dans le dos.

Je les salue ici, pour leur coolitude, et leur gentillesse. Ambiance bonne enfant.   


















J'ai trouvé l'exercice difficile étant donné le monde autour, et la rapidité des mouvements. 

nb: ah la vache j'ai atteint mon quota de photos sur MacG.  

Faut encore bosser.


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2006)

Atmosphère, atmosphère ?


----------



## Lastrada (6 Août 2006)

PPF: Un truc rouge avec un bout de ciel dessus.


----------



## esope (6 Août 2006)

ambiance mystique hier soir...












(edit pour les pinailleurs qui regardent les photos de pr&#232;s  
toutes les deux prises sans pied &#224; 1/5s &#224; f:4 au 100mm du 70-300 sigma d'o&#249; le leger flou   ...)


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> PPF: Un truc rouge avec un bout de ciel dessus.
> 
> ​



Tiens, marrant, j'ai pris une photo un peu dans le m&#234;me genre hier !


----------



## ultrabody (6 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Au même moment à Paris...



photo prise à la défense !


----------



## Lastrada (6 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, marrant, j'ai pris une photo un peu dans le m&#234;me genre hier !
> 
> Photo de ciel avec un truc rouge




Mais c'est un truc de psykopat pisko spyk, c'est un truc de fou, &#231;a, : figure-toi que moi aussi : Un truc rouge avec du ciel aussi, un peu :




Outre.

Ps: Je pleure, l&#224;, j'vous dis pas ce qu'on perd en nuances &#224; la publication.


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2006)

Pour le MQCD, c'est ici.


----------



## al02 (6 Août 2006)

Je me lance : 3 photos du château d'Olhain (62)

Laquelle est la mieux ?


----------



## Lastrada (6 Août 2006)

Celle qui est droite  




Edit: 


			
				Fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pour le MQCD, c'est ici.



_Bon allez, je vends la m&#232;che, c'est un D._


----------



## I-bouk (6 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance : 3 photos du château d'Olhain (62)
> 
> Laquelle est la mieux ?



c'est celle-ci que je préfère


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2006)




----------



## twk (6 Août 2006)

Raaa Yvos ça fait rêver ! Ca se passe où ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Paris . Musee du Quai Branly


----------



## twk (6 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Paris . Musee du Quai Branly



Ah oué, le petit nouveau ^^


----------



## doudou83 (6 Août 2006)

Hello tous !! Paris a récupéré un peu de chaleur cette après-midi et le soleil a été un peu plus généreux ! Le ciel au dessus de la Bibliothèque Nationale de France (Mitterrand)
vers 18h


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2006)

tain ,ces blacks ,ils te bouffent des diaphs !
deux ou trois calques pour en venir a bout de celui la!
dans les rues d'antibes


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2006)

c'est vrai que pench&#233; en arri&#232;re, c'est mieux pour boire


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que pench&#233; en arri&#232;re, c'est mieux pour boire




ben voyons...et pour dessiner dans la rue aussi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (6 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend souvent pour un flamand rose.  













 @ les techniciens : Cette photo est ratée car floue. Elle ne vivra que sur le web.


----------



## twk (7 Août 2006)

Sympa tes dernières, Sydney


----------



## Rhyton (7 Août 2006)

Une orchidée toute simple.


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *encore un fond d'&#233;cran Windows  *
> 
> ​


Ca t'a marqu&#233;, ca ! Mais franchement, il y a un petit quelque chose, non ?! 



			
				elisnice - je me suis permis de "monter" un peu. Pour les puristes : je sais a dit:
			
		

> ​





			
				Bill Gates dans Windows XP a dit:
			
		

> ​


----------



## kanako (7 Août 2006)

moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re les ciels &#224; Elisnice, sont plus zolis :love:


----------



## wip (7 Août 2006)

Encore de bien belles photos !!  

Une tite photo de goutte et une rigolote 









@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend souvent pour un flamand rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu l'as apprivoisé ou quoi ?
si oui débarrasse t'en avant l'hiver ,grippe aviaire oblige


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as apprivois&#233; ou quoi ?
> si oui d&#233;barrasse t'en avant l'hiver ,grippe aviaire oblige



   Je ne peux pas croire que ce soit autre chose que de l'humour ! 

Tr&#232;s belle la mouette qui n'en est pas une  
Wip bravo pour la goutte  
Et pour al02 j'aurais autant aim&#233; la premi&#232;re que la deuxi&#232;me, si tu avais cadr&#233; de fa&#231;on &#224; ce qu'on puisse voir tout le reflet du ch&#226;teau dans l'eau  
Chouettes derni&#232;res pages (architecture etc.)


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2006)

Une des photos de ma balade de samedi :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

:love: Pitch à 5 mois au-d'ssus des cartons de déménagement:


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

Juste une fleur ... rien d'extraordinaire  




​


----------



## ange_63 (7 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Juste une fleur ... rien d'extraordinaire
> 
> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/6800/img7815rz9.jpg​



 :love: J'aime beaucoup!


----------



## SirDeck (7 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, mais qui est coquette, s'habille de vêtements composés de plumes arrangées avec soin.













 

@Syd : je me demande si ce n'est pas plutôt elle qui nous a adoptés. On nest pas très farouches...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2006)




----------



## alèm (7 Août 2006)

_marrant comme ce capteur a des teintes pastels..._


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _marrant comme ce capteur a des teintes pastels..._




le capteur n'a rien a voir la dedans ,c'est ma retouche qui donne çà


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le capteur n'a rien a voir la dedans ,c'est ma retouche qui donne çà



_bah tu verrais les rendus de ce capteur sur deux appareils différents, tu dirais autre chose...

*bon sinon, j'ai l'impression que certains s'ennuient et sont un peu stressés, un peu de repos leur fera du bien.*_


----------



## yvos (7 Août 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (7 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *des vieux baquets, des tuyaux, tout &#231;a*
> 
> *c'est dans les vieux puits qu'on fait les bonnes soupes*
> 
> *de la terre, des herbes&#8230;, enfin, vous voyez&#8230;*




Le tout dans une vieille maison us&#233;e au pied d'un sapin centenaire...


----------



## cyb85 (7 Août 2006)

ben moi j'ai pas mal de coup de coeur mais ces temps j'aime bien celle-ci... normal c'est mon chtit neveux... (2 mois). 






c'est la photo pour le faire-part de remerciement... que les gens n'ont pas encore re&#231;u alors chuuuuuuuttt...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai pas mal de coup de coeur mais ces temps j'aime bien celle-ci... normal c'est mon chtit neveux... (2 mois).
> 
> c'est la photo pour le faire-part de remerciement... que les gens n'ont pas encore reçu alors chuuuuuuuttt...



Alors ... bienvenue chtit n'veu


----------



## cyb85 (7 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Alors ... bienvenue chtit n'veu


MERCI !!!  

Il est beau inh  c'est normal je trouve qu'il me resemble un peut...:rateau:


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ​



Clairement classe !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Août 2006)

au coin d'une rue a Antibes ...
qq euros contre qq portraits...
pauvre homme quand meme...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Août 2006)




----------



## Nephou (8 Août 2006)

Dis Sydney, avec 1583px de haut et 96.84 ko tu trouves pas que tu abuses ?

edit:
c&#8217;est toujours plus l&#233;ger que le portrait au dessus (178.46 KB) 


_edit edit:
__de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, essayez de respecter les limites de dimensions et de compresser au mieux (pas au plus, au mieux) vos photos : j'ai une connexion moyenne en ce moment et cette page est un supplice_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dis Sydney, avec 1583px de haut et 96.84 ko tu trouves pas que tu abuses ?
> 
> edit:
> c&#8217;est toujours plus l&#233;ger que le portrait au dessus (178.46 KB)
> ...




ahh pardon ,je croyais que la seule limite &#233;tait 600 pix de large ,sorry ...

j'y veillerai la fois suivante ,mais &#231;&#224; les vaut ,cette image tout en longueur ,qui se charge ,lentement ...on se demande ce que c'est ... 
et paf ,jolie minette ...

bon en remontant ,je l'ai r&#233;duite ,et en cliquant dessus ya la grande

ca marche pas ...ben tant pis...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'y veillerai la fois suivante ,mais çà les vaut ,cette image tout en longueur ,qui se charge ,lentement ...on se demande ce que c'est ...
> et paf ,jolie minette ...


 
Oui tout pareil.  J'ai d'abord cru à un ciel uniquement.

Et d'ailleurs, la hauteur n'est pas autant un problème en soi que la largeur, qui elle impose des règles plus strictes.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Un escalier derrière une porte...



Alors là :love: J'en suis sans voix...

Superbe


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2006)

La hauteur n'est pas trop gênante par contre maximum 100 Ko par photo.


----------



## peyret (8 Août 2006)

​lp


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2006)

Un petit contre-jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

On a pris a droite ...


----------



## peyret (8 Août 2006)

lp


----------



## SirDeck (8 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> photo panoramique verticale



Jolie profondeur de champs  

Tu aurais pu poster dans "vos plus beaux panoramas" que je ne sois plus le seul à faire du vertical


----------



## SirDeck (8 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour un extraterrestre.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Août 2006)

Deux essais de clichés avec mon nouveau jouet : un Lensbaby© 2.0... Oserais-je ajouter que ces clichés sortent directement du boîtier, garantis dans retouche aucune (EOS 30D en mode Av, style d'image «clear» avec une saturation des couleurs un peu poussée et Lensbaby f/2,8)...:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (8 Août 2006)

Bonne nuit...  (Mêmes caractéristiques que celles juste au-dessus...)


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/tilleul.jpg lp
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/le_tilleul.jpg
> 
> lp


Waouuu superbe!!! 
J'ai jamais réussi à avoir des coupes transversales aussi fines et nettes!!!  :love: 
_(on avait du matériel pourri aussi...):rose: _

Bravo! 

En tout cas on voit très bien les différentes zones...suber, phelloderme, phloème, cambium, xylème...


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas on voit très bien les différentes zones...suber, phelloderme, phloème, cambium, xylème...



_toi aussi, tu t'es amusé à des coupes transversales ? moi je préférais les dissections d'escargots...   _


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _toi aussi, tu t'es amus&#233; &#224; des coupes transversales ? moi je pr&#233;f&#233;rais les dissections d'escargots...   _



Oui en effet et trop d'ailleurs! :sick:...des tonnes de bestioles &#224; ouvrir, pour observer et dessiner l'appareil digestif ou reproducteur  :mouais: 

Je pr&#233;f&#233;re formellement les v&#233;g&#233;taux du coups  

 

Escargot j'ai fait aussi! Bleurp :sick:


----------



## peyret (9 Août 2006)

Bon puisque vous aimez ! la plus classique,.....

lp


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

_quelques petits trucs qui trainaient par l&#224;... en cliquant sur l'image..._​


----------



## Lastrada (9 Août 2006)

Moi aussi je ferais &#231;a si j'avais des muscles :





(Visiblement, la performance retient l'attention d'une certaine partie du public f&#233;minin, comme quoi il suffit de pas grand chose finalement)


----------



## SirDeck (9 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Deux essais de clichés avec mon nouveau jouet : un Lensbaby© 2.0... *Oserais-je ajouter que ces clichés sortent directement du boîtier, garantis dans retouche aucune* (EOS 30D en mode Av, style d'image «clear» avec une saturation des couleurs un peu poussée et Lensbaby f/2,8)...:rose:



donc en fait c'est totalement retouché sur le Boîtier    
Un certain S. Jobs nous dit que le mac est plus simple, plus pratique, plus ergonomique pour ça : Digital Hub philosophie    

une photo est forcément une interprétation, que le développement soit fait dans le Boîtier ou sur le mac...


----------



## teo (9 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je ferais ça si j'avais des muscles :
> ()
> (Visiblement, la performance retient l'attention d'une certaine partie du public féminin, comme quoi il suffit de pas grand chose finalement)


Et visiblement une certaine partie du public masculin, aussi, comme quoi il suffit pas de grand chose finalement, aussi


----------



## mamyblue (9 Août 2006)

Hier soir !  


​ 


​ 
​


----------



## mamyblue (9 Août 2006)

Le ciel hier soir !  


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

_*TROP GRAND! TROP LOURD. :modo:*_


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _*TROP GRAND! TROP LOURD. :modo:*_





600 pixels maxi de large, 60 Ko maxi pour chacune, faut que tu m'expliques, l&#224;. 
[Edith]
Tu parles de qui, en fait ?
La r&#233;ponse de BackCat me fait douter. 
[/Edith]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

> TROP GRAND! TROP LOURD.


Et quel coup de zoom...


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 600 pixels maxi de large, 60 Ko maxi pour chacune, faut que tu m'expliques, là.
> [Edith]
> Tu parles de qui, en fait ?
> La réponse de BackCat me fait douter.
> [/Edith]



*d'une ta photo fait 632 pixels de haut.  mais je ne parle pas de toi, je parle des photos de Mamyblue... j'ai déjà dit qu'il fallait sélectionner. déjà je trouve que certains abusent mais les photos ne sont point toutes les mêmes... mais quand je vois trois fois la même à peu de choses près, ça commence à m'agacer la rétine*.

la vie sans sélection c'est décevant, sachant qu'une partie de notre liberté s'affirme dans nos choix.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *d'une ta photo fait 632 pixels de haut.  mais je ne parle pas de toi, je parle des photos de Mamyblue... j'ai déjà dit qu'il fallait sélectionner. déjà je trouve que certains abusent mais les photos ne sont point toutes les mêmes... mais quand je vois trois fois la même à peu de choses près, ça commence à m'agacer la rétine*.
> 
> la vie sans sélection c'est décevant, sachant qu'une partie de notre liberté s'affirme dans nos choix.



qu'attends tu alors pour en supprimer 2 ?
tu en as bien le pouvoir ,non?


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

*dois-je user de mon pouvoir ou les gens sont-ils assez grands pour comprendre ?

pas la peine de r&#233;pondre, contentez-vous de r&#233;fl&#233;chir. 
*


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> qu'attends tu alors pour en supprimer 2 ?
> tu en as bien le pouvoir ,non?



Ce n'est pas au modérateur de décider de privilégier une photo par rapport a une autre, mais à l'auteur, non ?
J'imagine déjà les cris si un vert décide arbitrairement de "sucrer" deux images sur un post qui en compte 3.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

N'emp&#234;che... Quel coup de zoom


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2006)

h&#233;, Remi, c'est toi qu'as vir&#233; les superbes photos que j'ai faites, l&#224;???


----------



## GroDan (9 Août 2006)

houla, ça frite ici !


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *d'une ta photo fait 632 pixels de haut.  mais je ne parle pas de toi, je parle des photos de Mamyblue... j'ai déjà dit qu'il fallait sélectionner. déjà je trouve que certains abusent mais les photos ne sont point toutes les mêmes... mais quand je vois trois fois la même à peu de choses près, ça commence à m'agacer la rétine*.
> 
> la vie sans sélection c'est décevant, sachant qu'une partie de notre liberté s'affirme dans nos choix.





OK.
Mais à ce moment-là, c'est comme ça qu'il faut présenter les choses, alors que ta remarque portait sur la taille.


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Août 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (9 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> OK.
> Mais à ce moment-là, c'est comme ça qu'il faut présenter les choses, alors que ta remarque portait sur la taille.



La taille de quoi  


  Ok je sors ... je suis fatigué :sleep:


----------



## toys (9 Août 2006)

mes dernière vacance


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Août 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mes derni&#232;re vacance


c'est un montage ?


----------



## Lastrada (9 Août 2006)

Non il est vraiment copain avec un Panda.


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (9 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour une uvre d'art contemporain.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> _&#233;dit&#233; &#233;videmment (je ne suis pas furieux, je trouve que tu abuses...)_​


Dendrimere ,pense a mettre un petit texte avec ta photo ,l'Alem furieux va me fondre dessus parce que je cite ta photo ,mais comment faire autrement ,pour savoir de quoi je parle ?
Une excellente photo ,celle la elle me parle ...
juste ,tu pourrais la rendre un peu plus pechue ,avec photoshop?


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour une uvre d'art contemporain.
> http://homepage.mac.com/sirdeck/images/Photos/_MG_6063.jpg



Waouu ça rend bien je trouve!!!  

C'est vraiment marrant! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> juste ,tu pourrais la rendre un peu plus pechue ,avec photoshop?


Je n'ai sans doute pas ta compétence, mais je ne partage pas ton point de vue. Les couleurs fades et la dominante ocre du sol donnent une impression de tristesse qui renforce le pouvoir évocateur de cette photo. J'imagine que tout dépend de l'état d'esprit dans lequel on se trouve, sur le quai comme dans son salon.


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sidney Bristow a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a une multitude de possibilités de traiter une telle photo en exprimant tout et son contraire, tout n'est que choix, donc personnel.
Après, on aime, on aime pas.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai sans doute pas ta comp&#233;tence, mais je ne partage pas ton point de vue. Les couleurs fades et la dominante ocre du sol donnent une impression de tristesse qui renforce le pouvoir &#233;vocateur de cette photo. J'imagine que tout d&#233;pend de l'&#233;tat d'esprit dans lequel on se trouve, sur le quai comme dans son salon.



tu as peut etre raison ...

sinon ,pas grand chose ...je parlais pas de la saturation ,dans ce cas c'est bien ....je suis pas un fana des images trop satur&#233;es...


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

Autre ambiance :


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

Les jachères ordinaires deviennent des jachères fleuries, servant ainsi de réserves naturelles pour la chasse 
 






Waouuu des champs de fleurs par chez nous :love: 
Ca change!
:rose:


----------



## toys (10 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un montage ?



il est super simpa et en plus il est tout doux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Août 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est super simpa et en plus il est tout doux.


   
(c'est quand meme pas commun d'avoir un pote pareil)


----------



## esope (10 Août 2006)

Petite pause fruit...


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

Du debut du printemps


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ​  Du debut du printemps


Tiens, ca me rappelle une de mes "vieilles" photos, du temps de l'argentique !
Du côté du forum des Halles :




​


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

Tiens, une autre qui n'a rien &#224; voir ! Juste pour Sidney, qui n'est "pas un fana des images trop satur&#233;es..."  




​


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

Hein, Sidney ?! 




​


----------



## Galatée (10 Août 2006)

Ouh l&#224; la, je passe apr&#232;s l'*Amok*...

Vous &#234;tes tous imboulables, c'est pas croyab', la machine est en gr&#232;ve ou quoi ? 

Bon, une petite, discr&#232;tement, en passant, avec des couleurs qui ont l'air toutes ternes par rapport aux photos :love: d'*Amok* :love: ...


*Festival d'Avignon...










​*
:rose:


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là la, je passe après l'*Amok*...
> 
> Vous êtes tous imboulables, c'est pas croyab', la machine est en grève ou quoi ?
> 
> ...





Photo + cadre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

J'apprécie bien toutes vos photos sans textes 

pour pas flooder


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Les jach&#232;res ordinaires deviennent des jach&#232;res fleuries, servant ainsi de r&#233;serves naturelles pour la chasse &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jachere fleurie ... c 'est joli et c'est un r&#233;gal pour la macro ... oui pour les petites bebetes


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Jachere fleurie ... c 'est joli et c'est un régal pour la macro ...


Je te l'fait pas dire! Sauf que j'ai pas pris les fleurs mais ce qu'il y avait à coté 
 






Sans aucune retouche, brut de chez brut, juste le cadre


----------



## teo (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'fait pas dire! Sauf que j'ai pas pris les fleurs mais ce qu'il y avait &#224; cot&#233;
> 
> 
> (...image)
> ...



Je savais que je t'avais vu dans _Fourmizzz_ :love:  je reconnais les d&#233;cors :love:


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que je t'avais vu dans _Fourmizzz_ :love:  je reconnais les décors :love:




   MDR :love: Vraiment excellent!


----------



## mfay (10 Août 2006)

Test sur la perspective et photoshop
Vous préférez avant la retouche




ou après la retouche


----------



## SirDeck (10 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour une poule à béton.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Tu as pris &#231;a avec quel mat&#233;riel ? Elle est tr&#232;s jolie


----------



## SirDeck (10 Août 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Test sur la perspective et photoshop
> Vous préférez avant la retouche




C'est une vraie question ?  

Bon exemple pour montrer que le post-traitement peut, comme ici, permettre de s'approcher de la réalité et non de s'en éloigner. La correction de la perspective permet là de corriger la position du Boîtier dont le plan film n'était pas parallèle à la scène (méchant contre-plongé). L'image originale qui en résulte est alors bien loin de ce que peuvent voir les humains dans ce lieu. Reste que l'effet peut être intéressant en soi.

Belle exposition


----------



## SirDeck (10 Août 2006)

Canon 350D et 70-200 f4 L


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Août 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (11 Août 2006)

Un raccard pris sur le côté!  


​


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2006)

Comme au cinéma.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme au cinéma.



Je ne m'étais pas trompé concernant ton goût pour les décors...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2006)

Celles et ceux qui n'aiment pas une saturation poussée s'abstenir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

C'est Sydney qui va &#234;tre content.


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *AMITIER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jolies photos Elise.  

Pour ton autre photo, il s'agit peut-être un cafouillage dans la base de données d'ImageShack.


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2006)

Lensbaby©, le retour...


----------



## Sloughi (11 Août 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2006)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Août 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Le vautour


c'est où ? c'est pas commun ...  (c'est beau)


----------



## Lastrada (11 Août 2006)

C'est un montage.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Canon 350D et 70-200 f4 L



J'ai utitilisé le même objectif pour les même "mouettes".


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2006)

En Belgique, on aime briques rouges.   

Bon, c'est le format iWeb. (sur un site mac, &#231;a ne devrait pas poser de probl&#232;me. )
Oups en fait si, 800 pixel de large quand m&#234;me.
je les reformates, ok, c'est fait.

















Si vous trouvez les visages un peu "allum&#233;s", c'est normal et c'est la faute de Xavier (DocEvil). (on venait de "d&#233;guster" les vins ramen&#233;s du Sud-Ouest.  ) 15 photos "correctes" sur +- 80.


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2006)

Comme au cinéma, au bord de l'eau.


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si vous trouvez les visages un peu "allumés", c'est normal et c'est la faute de Xavier (DocEvil). (on venait de "déguster" les vins ramenés du Sud-Ouest.  ) 15 photos "correctes" sur +- 80.



Et il s'en vante !!!!!! :afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si vous trouvez les visages un peu "allumés", c'est normal et c'est la faute de Xavier (DocEvil).



DocEvil l'homme qui détourne Foguenne du droit chemin  

C'est Mme Foguenne qui doit être contente...


----------



## imimi (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous 
De bien belles photos encore aujourd'hui, merci 

Un jour je m'essaierai au _vas-y-fais-péter-les-couleurs_ mais aujourd'hui c'est étude de moi-même en N&B


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si vous trouvez les visages un peu "allumés", c'est normal et c'est la faute de Xavier (DocEvil). (on venait de "déguster" les vins ramenés du Sud-Ouest.  ) 15 photos "correctes" sur +- 80.


Ces beaux visages joyeux sont la meilleure publicité que tu pouvais faire pour le vin d'ici.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil l'homme qui détourne Foguenne du droit chemin
> 
> C'est Mme Foguenne qui doit être contente...



C'est clair.  




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ces beaux visages joyeux sont la meilleure publicité que tu pouvais faire pour le vin d'ici.



Il a eu un succès fous, il me reste deux bouteilles.


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ces beaux visages joyeux sont la meilleure publicité que tu pouvais faire pour le vin d'ici.



Tiens, je vais proposer un partenariat Jacob-Delafon et mei-Kwei-Lu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il a eu un succ&#232;s fous, il me reste deux bouteilles.



Il va y avoir de l'exportation du sud-ouest vers la Belgique prochainement alors 


Pour imimi : bonne id&#233;e de cadrage m&#234;me s'il manque ton nez


----------



## SirDeck (11 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, porte parfois des vêtements de plumes brodées de diamants taillés en gouttes d'eau.


----------



## PommeQ (11 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, porte parfois des vêtements de plumes brodées de diamants taillés en gouttes d'eau.



Tu en fais elevage ou tu vis avec ?????


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (12 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, porte parfois des vêtements de plumes brodées de diamants taillés en gouttes d'eau.



Mais alors c'est quoi si c'est pas une mouette ... ?  
en tout cas belle persévérance sur le sujet ...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2006)

Bonne nuit...


----------



## teo (12 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Si vous trouvez les visages un peu "allumés", c'est normal et c'est la faute de Xavier (DocEvil). (on venait de "déguster" les vins ramenés du Sud-Ouest.  ) 15 photos "correctes" sur +- 80.




En Haute-Savoie, il prosélyte aussi 
Un _Juranson _qu'allait très bien avec l'altitude :love: je crois que tu dois le connaitre 
Merci encore


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> pour ne pas flooder
> 
> ​



C'est amusant : on dirait (mais avec des décors de 2006), une image du film "terrain vague", de Marcel Carné !


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2006)

Ce truc pousse partout dans Berlin...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2006)

Tiens... Je connais ça...  Belle série !


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce truc pousse partout dans Berlin...
> 
> ​




 


Dis, tu crois qu'ils sont déjà là ?


----------



## Sloughi (12 Août 2006)




----------



## esope (12 Août 2006)

la mouette de sirdeck est venue jusqu'au dessus de chez moi


----------



## joubichou (12 Août 2006)

de retour de vacances


----------



## fredintosh (12 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> de retour de vacances


T'es bronzé, dis-donc !


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2006)

Couleurs...


----------



## PommeQ (12 Août 2006)

J'aime bien Virpeen


----------



## SirDeck (12 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend parfois pour un aigle... royal.  











 


@ foguenne : tr&#232;s jolie go&#233;lands  
@ escope :  
@ pomme Q : Je vis avec... juste pour les vacances  
@ dumbop84 : patience


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

Un chat, qui n'est pas mon chat, se pr&#233;lassait tout &#224; l'heure, juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi ! 




​


----------



## mfay (13 Août 2006)

Mon Ciel qui n'est pas un Ciel, voit rouge (il doit vouloir cramer les mouettes) :


----------



## mamyblue (13 Août 2006)

Une petite fleur et hop au lit ! Bonne nuit tout le monde :sleep:  


​


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2006)

Toujours comme au cinéma.


----------



## esope (13 Août 2006)

samedi soir c'était soirée pizza-bière-pétanque D ) sur fond de coucher de soleil sur les îles du gaou, l'occasion de tester mon nouveau sigma 17-70 :love: :love: 









...


----------



## esope (13 Août 2006)

...









​

 

macmarco, elis 


c'est dommage la compression web bousille toutes les couleurs :sick: :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Août 2006)

Ouh l&#224;, elle est rudement pench&#233;e la derni&#232;re.


----------



## esope (13 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, elle est rudement penchée la dernière.



le seul rocher ou je pouvais m'appuyer pour amortir la seconde nécessaire eu déclenchement était penché...  

Mais j'aime l'effet que ça donne


----------



## SirDeck (13 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Couleurs...



Je ne sais pas si tu connais David Burnett. Mais tu devrais aimer son "style". Par exemple, son dernier reportage pour le national geographic *là*

Pas mal de vignettage et de flou...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2006)

Merci pour l'info ! J'y cours ! :love:


----------



## joubichou (13 Août 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Août 2006)

C'est la nouvelle pub pour l'iPod?


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est la nouvelle pub pour l'iPod?


      
Ed, arrête un peu, j'arrive plus à te bouler.


----------



## SirDeck (13 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend souvent  trop souvent devrais-je dire  pour une girouette. :hein:


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,  

Ma mouette qui est une mouette fait du rase motte.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, elle est rudement penchée la dernière.



C'est la bière. A partir de 4 ou 5 litres ça me fait pareil. Une sorte d'allergie quoi...



Bon un petit ciel pour mon retour de vacances et en route pour le tri des photos.






Pour la suite, ne vous attendez pas à de l'exotique, cette année c'était le Luberon pour cause de réduction temporaire de mobilité...


----------



## mfay (13 Août 2006)

Avec toutes ces Mouettes, mon canard a de la conjonctivite :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

MArche pas bien le filtre anti-yeux rouges... C'est quelle marque ?


----------



## esope (13 Août 2006)

cet après midi dans mon jardin:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> MArche pas bien le filtre anti-yeux rouges... C'est quelle marque ?




Moi je trouve que c'est surtout le filtre anti-cadre vert qui d&#233;conne


----------



## bacriloo (13 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que c'est surtout le filtre anti-cadre vert qui déconne


----------



## Lastrada (13 Août 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> cet après midi dans mon jardin:
> 
> Tof de bébète x 2



Joubichou, sors de ce corps !


----------



## jojofk (13 Août 2006)

Bon, dans le trip animaux, maintenant qu'ils ressemblent à peu près à des chiens, je peux poster ici.. non?!.. :rose:


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2006)

En écho aux photo d'Elise, une photo d'un tag de Miss-Tic à qui, entre autre, la Ville de Rennes avait passé une commande à l'occasion des Transmusicales au début des années 90.


----------



## esope (13 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Joubichou, sors de ce corps !



OK alors voil&#224; un de mes essais de ce soir...  






@Lastrada : non ce n'est pas un monstrosaure mais une simple sauterelle approximativement au rapport 1:1...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Ben faudrait juste que &#231;a soit fait avec The Gimp. Ce qui n'est pas forc&#233;ment le cas  

Au temps pour moi, il appara&#238;t que l'on peut aussi y mettre les photos retouch&#233;es avec autre chose que "The Gimp"... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben faudrait juste que ça soit fait avec The Gimp. Ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas




Le titre est restrictif, mais pas le premier post de l'initiateur, donc si c'est fait avec Photoshop ou autre logiciel de retouche, on est dans les clous.
Maintenant, à chacun sa conception de ce qui est du domaine de la photographie et ou de l'art numérique. 

Dans le registre de l'appropriation des murs :


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben faudrait juste que &#231;a soit fait avec The Gimp. Ce qui n'est pas forc&#233;ment le cas



C'est fait avec graphic converter ..   .. photoshop c'est trop cher .. et the GIMP, j'aime pas trop X11 .. mais bon les avis sont unanimes .. pour une premiere retouche c'est pas gagn&#233; ...  ...

edit : notez n&#233;anmoins que j'avais fait l'effort de mettre un beau cadre gris ...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> [...]Ma découverte est donc une découverte de plouc [...]



hmm je connais ce procédé.   



PPF:


----------



## mfay (14 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que c'est surtout le filtre anti-cadre vert qui d&#233;conne


Quoi, il n'&#233;tait pas beau mon superbe et magnifique cadre vert ? 

Je peux aussi le faire blanc 

A savoir, pour mettre mes images sur un dossier web. J'utilise un petit logiciel que j'ai fait. Il permet de retailler et de pr&#233;parer un peu une image, puis de faire le transfert FTP : BoWebImage
(et puis surtout, il peut ajouter un tr&#232;s joli cadre vert ... ou autre).


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2006)

Un arbre, du ciel.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> A savoir, pour mettre mes images sur un dossier web. J'utilise un petit logiciel que j'ai fait. Il permet de retailler et de préparer un peu une image, puis de faire le transfert FTP : BoWebImage
> .


Z'ont l'air sympa tous tes petits logiciels 

Premiere sortie du tri:


----------



## joubichou (14 Août 2006)

très belle photo Jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> très belle photo Jpmiss


 
Merci.
L'avantage avec les tournesols c'est qu'on a pas besoin de faire de crop


----------



## joubichou (14 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> L'avantage avec les tournesols c'est qu'on a pas besoin de faire de crop


mauvaise langue


----------



## joubichou (14 Août 2006)

D'ou l'expression "avoir un fil à la patte"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Merci pour vos photos, comme d'hab, Vbull me fait des misères (l'a pas d'horloge?), de retour de vacances.







je fais le tri des photos. Je sais, celle là est vraiment "touriste". 

Note: aucune transformation, brut de photo...


----------



## SirDeck (14 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend également très souvent pour un Phare. :sick:


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2006)

Bon, mais si ta mouette n'est pas vraiment une mouette, qu'est-elle donc ?!


----------



## toys (15 Août 2006)

une petite d'un pote (sans mauvais jeux de mots )

le simon est par l&#224;

edit je vous met aussi marmotte car elle est g&#233;nial


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais si ta mouette n'est pas vraiment une mouette, qu'est-elle donc ?!


Un go&#233;land, tiens...


----------



## toys (15 Août 2006)

sa marche comme sa!






re edit pour la taille


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2006)

Dans le Luberon y'a aussi de vielles fenetres:


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un goéland, tiens...



En pleine crise d'identité  Il se fait Appeler "mouette" toute la journée. On le serait à moins


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Luberon y'a aussi de vielles fenetres + tof



Beaux volets et belle ombre  

PS : pour les cours &#224; propos des "Mouettes qui n'en sont pas " suivez le lien d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

et là, c'est un blekelettepouet à crête mauve peut être?


----------



## mfay (15 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> En pleine crise d'identité  Il se fait Appeler "mouette" toute la journée. On le serait à moins


C'est parce qu'il doit laisser du Guano partout


----------



## Sloughi (15 Août 2006)




----------



## rockindé (15 Août 2006)




----------



## ikiki (15 Août 2006)

Petit WE en Normandie... avec balade sous un joli ciel orageux


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ces 2 dernieres!


----------



## ikiki (15 Août 2006)

merci 

il y avait une lumière superbe 

un peu champêtre...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Août 2006)

pleine nuit noire et pourtant...
85 &#224; 1,2....pour info


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6521/dsc00216gn4.jpg



Oh ! des Goélands !


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

C'est magnifique :love:


----------



## joubichou (15 Août 2006)

et qu'est ce qu'on avions trouvé en rentrant de vacances ? 










et voila la maman


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

Des petits essais cet après-midi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Des petits essais cet après-midi...​




Oui, mais essais de quoi  ​


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais essais de quoi



De vitesses diff&#233;rentes


----------



## ange_63 (15 Août 2006)

... avoir fini ma plaquette de chocolat blanc :rose:   

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> il y avait une lumière superbe
> 
> un peu champêtre...


Tres belle lumière en effet, je regrette juste que le cadrage soit un peu trop a raz de la meule de foin.  

Du bleu:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et qu'est ce qu'on avions trouvé en rentrant de vacances ?


Et PAF !


----------



## joubichou (15 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et PAF !


je précise que ce sont des lapins sauvages et que nous ne sommes en aucun cas tenus de nous en occuper,il faut juste surveiller KIKI


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> je précise que ce sont des lapins sauvages et que nous ne sommes en aucun cas tenus de nous en occuper,il faut juste surveiller KIKI



Bah, avec du Chatterton ça devrait aller...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

Je la connais, mais avec un Hamster... jovial. :love:


----------



## ikiki (15 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres belle lumière en effet, je regrette juste que le cadrage soit un peu trop a raz de la meule de foin.
> 
> Du bleu:
> tofs bleues



PItèt un peu trop ras, mais je voulais avoir ces proportion de champ de bois et de ciel 

Sinon très chouettes tes bleus, surtout la 2ème 
Tu as saturé?
Et comment t'y es tu pris pour avoir à la fois le soleil, un ciel lumineux et le parasol sans contre-jour?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Sinon très chouettes tes bleus, surtout la 2ème
> Tu as saturé?



Non: juste un filtre polarisant 


			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Et comment t'y es tu pris pour avoir à la fois le soleil, un ciel lumineux et le parasol sans contre-jour?


 Filtre polarisant + un coup de flash


----------



## ikiki (15 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non: juste un filtre polarisant
> Filtre polarisant + un coup de flash



Ben ouais, tout simplement :rose:



Note : penser à acheter un filtre polarisant


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Note : penser à acheter un filtre polarisant




voir là


----------



## Virpeen (15 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas mon poids... (always Lensbaby...:rose: )


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon poids... (always Lensbaby...:rose: )





			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Virpeen.



Comme d'hab....


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend maintenant pour un pivert. :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Août 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Août 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Août 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Août 2006)




----------



## bacriloo (15 Août 2006)

Au risque de passer pour une bille, vous les faites comment tous ces cadres sur vos photos? Manuellement ou avec un soft? :rose:


----------



## SirDeck (16 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/9123/mouette1an4.jpg
> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/291/mouette2oo0.jpg




Oh ! des goélands


----------



## SirDeck (16 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de passer pour une bille, vous les faites comment tous ces cadres sur vos photos? Manuellement ou avec un soft? :rose:



J'utilise Photoshop, l'outil "Taille de la zone de travail..."

Pas de billes, juste des personnes plus ou moins expérimentées... L'expérience...

Quoique


----------



## toys (16 Août 2006)

perso je me suis fait un cadre sur un claque et je l'importe quand j'en ai besoin.







et hop une petite autre.
la droite ou la gauche vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez


----------



## kanako (16 Août 2006)

celle de droite pour ma part !


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> celle de droite pour ma part !



Pareil! 

Celle de droite aussi!


----------



## bacriloo (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil!
> 
> Celle de droite aussi!



+1


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Août 2006)

je plussoie, &#224; droite...


----------



## Virpeen (16 Août 2006)

et je plusplussoie : à droite... :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Note : penser &#224; acheter un filtre polarisant


Note : ne _surtout pas_ tomber dans le pi&#232;ge d'en acheter un "_premier prix_". Un bon polarisant, c'est cher : dans les diam&#232;tres importants, c'est carr&#233;ment hors de prix.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

Virpeen et les autres... a dit:
			
		

> et je plusplussoie : à droite... :love:



Comme en 2002, c'est un plébiscite !  

Personnellement, je préfère celle du milieu ! :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (16 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

comment eviter ce satané reflet des lunettes ?

d'un coup cela me gache mes plus belles photos de fiston 

merci:love:







ps : celle-ci n'a absolument pas de retouche, j'ai pas le temp :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

Les lentilles acuvue© sont pas mal.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

demande à ton opticien des verres "antireflet" la prochaine fois...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> demande &#224; ton opticien des verres "antireflet" la prochaine fois...



Il n'y a vraiment pas d'autres moyens?   
Car c'est vrai que ce n'est pas facile de photographier des personnes avec des lunettes! Moi la premi&#232;re!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a vraiment pas d'autres moyens?
> Car c'est vrai que ce n'est pas facile de photographier des personnes avec des lunettes! Moi la première!!



Ben si, comme évoqué plus haut : les lentilles ou l'opération chirurgicale (myopie), mais bon, pour un enfant de 8 ans...


----------



## joubichou (16 Août 2006)

comment eviter ce satané reflet des lunettes ?

d'un coup cela me gache mes plus belles photos de fiston 

merci:love:







ps : celle-ci n'a absolument pas de retouche, j'ai pas le temp :rose:[/QUOTE]

Dis lui d'enlever ses lunettes quand tu le prends en photo


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, comme évoqué plus haut : les lentilles ou l'opération chirurgicale (myopie), mais bon, pour un enfant de 8 ans...



Sniff alors.... 





tant pis pour les photos j'vais faire avec!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

Surtout que tu n'as pas la peau du dos grasse...


----------



## imimi (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a vraiment pas d'autres moyens?


bah pour des photos "pos&#233;es" - entendez o&#249; je pose - et que mon kiki il veut pas de reflets lunetteux, je les enl&#232;ve... j'y vois moins bien certes :mouais: mais que ne ferais-je pas pour mon kiki :love:
pour les photos "instant vol&#233;", je sais pas comment il se d&#233;merde le kiki mais le reflet vient rarement gacher la prise, le placement du photographe par rapport &#224; sa proie a s&#251;rement &#224; voir l&#224; dedans  

NB : les verres anti-reflets ont une facheuse tendance &#224; para&#238;tre verts... c'est pas du plus bel effet


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que tu n'as pas la peau du dos grasse...



:rose: :rose: Hein quoi moi


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> bah pour des photos "pos&#233;es" - entendez o&#249; je pose - et que mon kiki il veut pas de reflets lunetteux, je les enl&#232;ve... j'y vois moins bien certes :mouais: mais que ne ferais-je pas pour mon kiki :love:
> pour les photos "instant vol&#233;", je sais pas comment il se d&#233;merde le kiki mais le reflet vient rarement gacher la prise, le placement du photographe par rapport &#224; sa proie a s&#251;rement &#224; voir l&#224; dedans
> 
> NB : les verres anti-reflets ont une facheuse tendance &#224; para&#238;tre verts... c'est pas du plus bel effet



J'y vois rien sans lunettes moi...!!!  _"Mais o&#249; qu'il est l'objectif....h&#233;hooooo"_   Nan vivement les lentilles l&#224; dans ce cas! :love: 
 

En effet, le vert &#231;a ne doit pas &#234;tre du plus bel effet!!!  

Bien...il va falloir que je fasse des essais par rapport &#224; la position de la source lumineuse :mouais: Merci imimi


----------



## joubichou (16 Août 2006)

premi&#232;re r&#233;colte de c&#232;pes et bolets,un 16 aout c'est rare   






tout cela sera d&#233;vor&#233; d'ici une heure avec un tournedos et un vin qui va bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

fiston a eté deja operé et le lunettes sont pour l'astigmatisme et ypermetropie ....

ces lunettes sont bien le premiere a ne pas etre antireflet .....
les antireflet sont deconseillé aux enfant parce que ça gene la correction  (il m'a expliqué un truc tecnique où j'ai pigé meme pas la moitié )
 et sont bien plus soujettes  aux rayures dixit son doc  ....

de toute façon meme avec antireflet j'ai toujour eu ce probleme


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

Abandonne-le sur une aire d'autoroute et refais-en un....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

1/ ne pas utiliser le flash
2/ &#233;viter de tourner le dos &#224; la lumi&#232;re


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

>



Aaaaaaah.... C'est donc &#231;a que tu fumes? ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup de flood comme tout le monde&#8230; (merci pour l'exemple, les "anciens"&#8230; )



J'adore les le&#231;ons de morale, cheftaine... Fouette moi encore... Non, plus fort!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## SirDeck (16 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon meme avec antireflet j'ai toujour eu ce probleme
> 
> 
> http://img279.imageshack.us/img279/1978/dsc00003smallsmallsmallro0.jpg



Il n'y a pas de mystère :

Se positionner par rapport à la source lumineuse de sorte qu'il n'y ait pas de reflets  
Positionner la source lumineuse de sorte qu'il n'y ait pas de reflets :rateau: 
Si pour quelque raison que ce soit, c'est deux solutions ne sont pas possibles : un polariseur.


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

_bon, me revoil&#224;... un affreux mal au dos et un tas de trucs sur mes cartes m&#233;moire... et une mauvaise nouvelle : mon rolleiflex en moins...

bon, pas grave, on trouvera bien autre chose un jour...
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _bon, me revoil&#224;... un affreux mal au dos et un tas de trucs sur mes cartes m&#233;moire... et une mauvaise nouvelle : mon rolleiflex en moins...
> 
> bon, pas grave, on trouvera bien autre chose un jour...
> _


Vol? Casse?


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

_panne... mais mon Canonet QL17e sort de r&#233;paration... une vraie jeunesse... 

photos plus tard apr&#232;s manger... car il fait faim. 
_


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _panne... mais mon Canonet QL17e sort de réparation... une vraie jeunesse...
> 
> photos plus tard après manger... car il fait faim.
> _



Les photos les photos!!!  :love:


----------



## SirDeck (16 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend régulièrement pour une cheminée.  












:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

Entre nous... Elle serait pas un peu con?


----------



## joubichou (16 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Entre nous... Elle serait pas un peu con?




comme KIKI


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)




----------



## mado (16 Août 2006)

Ah c'est clair, on bronze moins en Bretagne qu'à Maguelone teo non ?


----------



## teo (16 Août 2006)

pitin... on a dit vos plus belles photos Mr le Modérateur 

Je suis pas à mon avantage là  
En tt cas merci pour les moments avant et après cet instantané


----------



## Virpeen (16 Août 2006)

Aujourd'hui, ballade dans un coin... très paumé...  Mais bon, des détails valaient le coup... surtout au Lensbaby (vous allez vite en avoir marre, je pense)...


----------



## teo (16 Août 2006)

j'ai pas fait bronzette int&#233;grale l&#224;-haut non


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> vous allez vite en avoir marre, je pense)...
> 
> ​



Pas sûr ... !


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)




----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2006)

Comment qu'c'est ??? 

Bon... le cigare c'est pas la clope nan ???




​


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)




----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)




----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2006)

M'avez manqué... aussi triste qu'une plage vendéenne un soir de juillet... 






Alors que Paris au mois d'août, c'est si joli... 
​ 


​ 
Promis Mr Alèm, après je reviens aux 600 px​


----------



## bacriloo (16 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> _moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup ce que fait Virpeen mais c'est pas une raison pour citer les photos, nah ! _​


Virpeen, je suis all&#233; visiter ton site et franchement, j'adore ton travail!  
Bravo pour ton c&#244;t&#233; cr&#233;atif et la qualit&#233; de tes clich&#233;s.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr ... !



Itou  :love: :love:


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2006)

Pour fêter ça, j'offre tout plein de fleurs à ces dames...







En plus ça coute pas cher... ​


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Promis Mr Alèm, après je reviens aux 600 px​



_bah, j'espère bien !   _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Des lunettes avec un reflet flatteur


Ramirez a apprécié son séjour ? 

P.S. pour Picouto : C'est vrai que c'est bien joli, le mois doux à Paris.


----------



## mfay (16 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> fiston a eté deja operé et le lunettes sont pour l'astigmatisme et ypermetropie ....
> 
> ces lunettes sont bien le premiere a ne pas etre antireflet .....
> les antireflet sont deconseillé aux enfant parce que ça gene la correction  (il m'a expliqué un truc tecnique où j'ai pigé meme pas la moitié )
> ...


Au fait, pour éviter les reflets ? Les filtres polarisants, ce n'est pas justement leur fonction première (même si ça baisse la luminosité).


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2006)

Et Bordeaux aussi c'est zoli... ... le "Far&Close" lui va bien aussi...
J'aime d&#233;j&#224; cette ville... pr&#234;ts pour une AES ??? 




​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)




----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ramirez a apprécié son séjour ? .


_
M. Ramirez a pris quelques kilos à cause du *kouign* aman...  _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2006)




----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ...​


 et si t'es en Vendée avec des enfants, forcément... tu ne coupes pas à ...






​


----------



## teo (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _
> M. Ramirez a pris quelques kilos &#224; cause du *kouign* aman...  _




m&#234;me pas vrai 

c'est juste la bi&#232;re et le cidre (et j'arr&#234;te de flooder l&#224; dessus )


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Août 2006)

Je n'avais pas reconnu M. Ramirez...


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2006)

Picouto, quel retour !!!     :love:


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas reconnu M. Ramirez...
> 
> ...​


 c'est la moustache / barbe associée aux Ray-Ban d'il y a 20 ans 

_ PS : coucou Mr Macmarco... faut qu'on cause pour les retouches Toshop... j'ai plein de questions...
_

Pour ne pas flooder (j'suis bien rentré dans le rang hein ?!)... une photo sous la jupe d'une vieille dame... :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Août 2006)

Picouto... Comment dire ? c'est génial (... que tu sois revenu aussi  ) 

[MGZ] alèm...  aussi...

bacriloo... Merci... :rose:


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

Pour l'AES, c'est RDV ici dans 2/3 mois... 






disons pour le beaujolais nouveau  ​


----------



## mamyblue (17 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'AES, c'est RDV ici dans 2/3 mois...
> 
> 
> 
> disons pour le beaujolais nouveau  ​


Beau retour sur Macg ! Bravo pour toutes ces belles choses ...  Et comme moi je suis s&#251;re que tout le monde est tr&#232;s heureux de revoir Picouto :hein:  Et merci bcp pour toutes ces belles fleurs   :love: 

Et bon retour aussi Al&#232;m


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

Les murs parisiens sont herbus... 






A demain les zamis...​


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2006)

Un peu d'eau. 






PS : Au fait Picouto, on discute Photoshop quand tu veux, mon contact AIM est dans mon profil. 
[Edith]
Hihihi ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'eau.
> 
> ...


 Encore de l'eau 






_Macmarco, Edith me dit de te prévenir que c'est à tes risques et périls _​


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

Cette fois-ci, c'est la bonne...
A ciao





​


----------



## Iotai (17 Août 2006)

Ahh, l'Australie en Août... Ici un petit chemin dans les Grampians, dans le Victoria, près de Melbourne


----------



## Iotai (17 Août 2006)

Encore une... Les 12 Apôtres tôt le matin, sur la Great Ocean Road...


----------



## Iotai (17 Août 2006)

Une derniere pour la route...

J'en garde pour plus tard...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2006)

Iotai a dit:
			
		

> Encore une... Les 12 Apôtres tôt le matin, sur la Great Ocean Road...



Frimeur! C'est Etretat! 


 

Jolie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Frimeur! C'est Etretat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La preuve! J'y &#233;tais encore hier. 









_edit : pour la petite histoire, je me suis tap&#233; 10h de bagnole aller-retour &#224; partir de Melbourne... arriv&#233; pile &#224; l'heure pour le coucher de soleil, j'ai pris 2 photos avant que mes batteries ne tombent en rade. _


----------



## IceandFire (17 Août 2006)

cela dit on a la m&#234;me chose a etretat ....


----------



## IceandFire (17 Août 2006)




----------



## Iotai (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La preuve! J'y étais encore hier.
> pour la petite histoire, je me suis tapé 10h de bagnole aller-retour à partir de Melbourne... arrivé pile à l'heure pour le coucher de soleil, j'ai pris 2 photos avant que mes batteries ne tombent en rade.



Et bien nous aussi on a speedé le week end dernier pour le couché de soleil du samedi soir... mais arrivés 10 min trop tard (ya quand même quelques photos avec un joli ciel), et du coup on s'est fait le levé... 7h17 le levé quand même... heureusement on ne dormait pas trop loin. On a rencontré quelques photographes australiens venus admirer le soleil levant, un bon moment


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _edit : pour la petite histoire, je me suis tapé 10h de bagnole aller-retour à partir de Melbourne... arrivé pile à l'heure pour le coucher de soleil, j'ai pris 2 photos avant que mes batteries ne tombent en rade. _


 
Tiens c'est marrant: entre ta photo et celle de Iotai y'a un rocher qui s'est cassé la gueule (celui du 1er plan).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant: entre ta photo et celle de Iotai y'a un rocher qui s'est cass&#233; la gueule (celui du 1er plan).


C'est pas marrant, c'est l'&#233;rosion.  
Si je compte bien, donc, les 12 ap&#244;tres ne sont plus que 11. 



_edit : elles sont pourries tes photos, JP. Surtout celle d'en-dessous. _


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas marrant, c'est l'&#233;rosion.


 
Ouais mais moi l'&#233;rosion &#231;a me fait peter de rire.





PS: Bien fait pour tes batteries! 

Et pour pas flooder:








La crypte sup&#233;rieure de la cath&#233;drale d'Apt


----------



## teo (17 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est la moustache / barbe associée aux Ray-Ban d'il y a 20 ans
> ()



_Je suis aussi vintage que mes Ray-ban _
J'ai refusé un rôle dans le dernier Michael Mann y'a quelques mois. Pas assez payé et puis, Miami depuis que Versace l'a jouée _Fashion Victim,_ ça le fait moins


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Je suis aussi vintage que mes Ray-ban _
> J'ai refusé un rôle dans le dernier Michael Mann y'a quelques mois. Pas assez payé et puis, Miami depuis que Versace l'a jouée _Fashion Victim,_ ça le fait moins



les vieilles Ray-Ban ne sont pas vintage .. elles sont tendances Môssieur  

  (smiley adéquate)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Sous le pont des Arts


C'est bien pourquoi sont faits les yeux d'Audrey. Pour que s'y évanouisse, l'espace d'un instant, tout le béton du monde, tout ce qui est dur et froid et qui fait mal, et qui est laid.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

c'est pas bucolique, voire aust&#232;re mais l'assemblage des bateaux et du canadair est int&#233;ressant. Le voilier a eu chaud, tr&#232;s chaud, les 3 autres suivaient...


----------



## joubichou (17 Août 2006)

[URL=http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1211xs6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SirDeck (17 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour un... pour un... mais c'est quoi ce truc-là ! Tu me fais quoi là ? On n'est pas là pour rigoler ! C'est quoi ça ? J'te jure ! Il y en a plein d'autres des mouettes comme toi qui veulent faire de la photo ! ... qui ne sont pas des mouettes... et tout...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

comme vous avez l'air intime, as tu pens&#233; &#224; lui offrir un bon d&#233;odorant, elle &#224; l'air g&#234;n&#233;e.  

ceci&#233;tant dit, ta s&#233;rie est superbe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2006)

PS: SirDeck, ta mouette cherche son truc en plume  ZRX tu pourrais montrer la s&#233;rie, si tu en as fait une, de l'approche du canadair.  Doc


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: SirDeck, ta mouette cherche son truc en plume  ZRX tu pourrais montrer la série, si tu en as fait une, de l'approche du canadair.  Doc ​





j'aime la difficulté  

la totale ou un erzatz?     

ne me tentes pas ma reine, j'suicap!​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (17 Août 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

Dans le jardin de mes parents il y a...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2006)

J'aime beaucoup celle des rideaux et du radiateur Doc. 

Une ruelle de Lacoste (village du chateau du Marquis de Sade):


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2006)

Un reflet dans la Vilaine. 







[Edith]
@ alèm : J'avais déjà recadré, mais c'est vrai que le morceau de quai me gênait, mais je ne voulais pas perdre les arbres.
Finalement, rotation + redressement et je peux garder les arbres. 
[/Edith]


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

_je n'aurais garder que le reflet personnellement.
_


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2006)

Salut tout le monde, 
j'imagine que vous allez les trouver pleines de défauts mais je les aime bien. 
Sinon pour la 1 et la 2 je ne sais pas celle que je préfère :rose:


----------



## mamyblue (18 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> j'imagine que vous allez les trouver pleines de défauts mais je les aime bien.
> Sinon pour la 1 et la 2 je ne sais pas celle que je préfère :rose:


Moi je préfère la 1ère, ça mise à part elles sont toutes belles    

Et bravo a tout le monde pour toute ces belles photos


----------



## esope (18 Août 2006)




----------



## Picouto (18 Août 2006)

dendrimere, si tu me regardes...

Bravo à tous pour cette belle page et spécial à macmarco (j'aime le cadrage et le traitement des couleurs/lumières) 
​


----------



## mamyblue (18 Août 2006)

​ 


​


----------



## Philito (18 Août 2006)

Un ptit retour.... Après une brève visite des 10 dernières pages, vous m'avez donné envie de poster mes propres photos.... Je travaille ici au Chili comme photographe de surf, voici un premier aperçu de quelques photos de Janvier dernier prises dans la région centrale du Chili....

La vie sur la plage...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Août 2006)

Le niveau monte, certains poids lourds sont de retour. 

Bon, allez hop, week end glande :




Félicitations à tous


----------



## joubichou (18 Août 2006)

[URL=http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedphoto007rb5.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup celle des rideaux et du radiateur Doc.
> 
> Une ruelle de Lacoste (village du chateau du Marquis de Sade):



m'étonne pas que jpmiss ait été traîner par là ! 
Pour avoir une vue générale de lacoste, on peut aussi monter là, si je me souviens bien. 






Joubichou s'est-il arrêté à côté du viaduc ? parce que logiquement, on devrait avoir avec des photos de sauterelles et autres criquets, ce n'est pas ça qui manque autour de Millau.


----------



## Virpeen (18 Août 2006)

Brut de Lensbaby©... Encore et toujours... mais ça me passera...  (Et c'est toujours dans le coin paumé de la dernière fois... Saint-Jean de Losne pour ne pas le nommer)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2006)




----------



## kanako (18 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> photo de l'acqueduc



J'adore, on dirait pas un vrai&#8230; 

bravo aussi &#224; tous les autres, 
j'aime beaucoup ta derni&#232;re photo en noir et blanc (comment tu fais de si beaux cadres ?)
Mamyblue, j'aime beaucoup le rouge des tes champs (champs de quoi d'ailleurs ?)
J'aime bien aussi les mouettes qui ne sont pas des mouettes 

et pour ne pas floudre, la derni&#232;re photo "pour finir la p&#233;licule" de ma derni&#232;re s&#233;rie (sur la friche industrielle) : la petite s&#339;ur (qu'est plus tr&#232;s petite maintenant) d'une copine au bord de la piscine&#8230;
(j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire un cadre, mais je pense que je ne m'y prends pas bien&#8230


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> et pour ne pas floudre, la dernière photo "pour finir la pélicule" de ma dernière série (sur la friche industrielle) : la petite sur (qu'est plus très petite maintenant) d'une copine au bord de la piscine)



Mais t'es pas fou? Va encore falloir une semaine à Roberto pour se remettre d'une photo pareille


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> J'adore, on dirait pas un vrai
> 
> bravo aussi à tous les autres,
> j'aime beaucoup ta dernière photo en noir et blanc (comment tu fais de si beaux cadres ?)
> ...




Mais il est très bien ton cadre !     :love:



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es pas fo*lle*? Va encore falloir une semaine à Roberto pour se remettre d'une photo pareille



Ahem...


----------



## ange_63 (18 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> la dernière photo "pour finir la pélicule" de ma dernière série (sur la friche industrielle) : la petite sur (qu'est plus très petite maintenant) d'une copine au bord de la piscine
> (j'ai réussi à faire un cadre, mais je pense que je ne m'y prends pas bien)



Waouuu superbe photo!!!! :love:
Et très beau model sous cet angle!!!! :love:


----------



## Sloughi (18 Août 2006)




----------



## joubichou (18 Août 2006)

un chat à la Couvertoirade (village templier dans l'AVEYRON)


----------



## fanou (18 Août 2006)

au secours, 'ros minet s'est fait chopper par le chien :rateau: 






Bon je retourne me coucher...


----------



## joubichou (18 Août 2006)

allez une macro  

[URL=http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedresizedimg3012bm4.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

J'allais oublier: tr&#232;s belle photo Joubichou, on dirait un pirate!

&#224; la demande de Tibomon






et pour rester dans le technique






et encore une de technique


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

hello
Fidèle et fervente admiratrice de vos photos dans les coulisses j'essaie de me lancer  timidement car j'avoue ne pas connaitre grand chose dans la maitrise de mon apn ni de la façon de les améliorer puisque je n'ai pas de logiciel de traitement d'image.
merci de vos conseils et indulgence:rose: 

Après le tournesol de JPMISS 
voici le mien pris sous divers angles (début août en tunisie) vous remarquerez qu'il est un peu déshydraté:hein: mais ils m'a fascinée avec son air  désemparé, quelque peu humain, chevelure au vent avec ses abeilles qui bourdonnaient tout autour.
Les gens me regardaient bizarrement car je suis restée scotchée près de ce pauvre tournesol assoiffé pendant 1/2 heure par 40° et je l'ai mitraillé dans tous les sens:casse: 

il tourne de l'oeil là :





là, j'ai réussi à choper l'abeille volante, il y en a aussi quelques unes sur la fleur, mais les gros plans que j'ai fait donne des photos mal cadrées, ce n'est pas facile de tout voir en même temps:rose: 





cheveux au vent







edit : me suis trompée je crois, la fleur de jpmiss n'est pas un tournesol:rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Août 2006)

Virpeen : séries et site très sympas


----------



## SirDeck (18 Août 2006)

Ma mouette qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend encore pour un Condor.


----------



## mamyblue (18 Août 2006)

Chaque année dans la ville les jardiniers font des décorations et il y a toujours des imbéciles pour détruire... Je met deux mêmes photos mais prise de façon différentes et vous verrez qu'ils sont venu(e)s arracher des fleurs...


​ 


​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2006)

Oléron suite... la cotes nord ouest...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2006)

:love:


----------



## joubichou (19 Août 2006)

[URL=http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg3010ti4.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Août 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

la 3° eu milieu est mal rangée, ça casse la perspective   

Peut pas vous bouler. :rose: 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (19 Août 2006)




----------



## Nihao (19 Août 2006)

Voilà pour ma contrib'
Cette photo n'a pas été retouchée, la lumière était réellement comme ça !!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2006)

Nihao a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo n'a pas été retouchée, la lumière était réellement comme ça !!


C'est vrai que c'est un endroit fantastique!


----------



## fanou (19 Août 2006)

je ne pensais pas faire des photos de nu un jour...




bébé avait 48 heures....


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Brut de Lensbaby©... Encore et toujours... mais ça me passera...  (Et c'est toujours dans le coin paumé de la dernière fois... Saint-Jean de Losne pour ne pas le nommer)



Bien utilisé, c'est vraiment agréable ce truc !


----------



## mfay (19 Août 2006)

Elle est plus belle en grand  Un bel orage au fond.


----------



## lumai (19 Août 2006)

&#199;a semble bien quelque part sur la Loire, mais quell est cette &#233;glise ??? Elle semble magnifique d'apr&#232;s tes photos. 

Edit... Ben oui vu l'adresse des images, c'est la Loire &#224; Amboise (&#231;a m'disait bien quelque chose ) et l'Abbaye de Fontevrault...


----------



## Lastrada (19 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour une buse:






 

_Ah, on me dit que la photo est ce qu'elle est, mais que mon humour est dispensable, bien, je le note.._



Anecdote: Cette buse est venue défoncer la vitre derrière laquelle je me trouvais cet après midi. Renseignement pris, elle tentait d'attraper un merle, mais emportée par son élan, s'est pris la vitre, et a relaché sa proie. Ca réveille. Je l'ai retrouvée au sol, étourdie. Du coup, j'ai eu une minute, pour remonter ma batterie, changer d'objo, prendre cette photo, et elle s'est envolée. 

Bravo et merci à tous !! pour ces dernières pages :love:


----------



## mfay (19 Août 2006)

Tunnel (en or ?) :


----------



## mamyblue (19 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour une buse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est très chouette Lastrada...  Et bravo ä tous pour vos belles images!!!  


​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour un balai-brosse &#224; bec. :hosto: 











 




@ Lastrada : Tr&#232;s jolie mouette


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est très chouette Lastrada...  Et bravo ä tous pour vos belles images!!!
> _la photo de mamy qui manque gravement de lumière_
> ​



Mamy...Ô combien j'aimerais disserter esthétique avec toi, fort de l'expérience qu'a pu te conférer ton âge canonique... Mais comprend-moi... Avec les trois paquets de clops que je m'enfile par jour et toutes les saloperies qui me napalment inexorablement le foie ; je crois que nous allons rester deux personnalités destinées à bêtement se louper...

VIVA LA MUERTE!!!

:style:



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, se prend pour un balai-brosse à bec. :hosto:


Est-ce que avec du cutifrice tu as déjà essayé TA mouette comme brosse-à-cul?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

sentier des douaniers






toujours


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Non, c'est pas à Nice 







toujours pas


----------



## joubichou (20 Août 2006)

cèpes ,bolets,girolles,c'est la fête   






[URL=http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3875fv2.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Août 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2006)

Il est des endroits o&#249; l'expression "repose en paix" prend tout son sens:


----------



## mamyblue (20 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2006)

Sans déc', MamyBlue, le gars qui fait ça, il est payé????

On l'a poursuivi, j'espère. Faut l'empêcher de nuire... qu'on l'enferme.

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (20 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Photo osée ​



De quel droit postes-tu un nu de moi ???!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Qu'on enferme qui ?

Ah ???

Le gars qui a fait &#231;a...

Ok.

Oui. Aussi. :mouais:


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on enferme qui ?
> 
> Ah ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

&#201;coutez, je vais &#234;tre franc avec vous autres. &#199;a me fait bien marrer tout ce qui se dit autour de mamy et de ses photos dont la qualit&#233; m'appara&#238;t &#224; moi aussi bien souvent discutable.
Mais est-ce que ce fil n'est pas ouvert &#224; toutes et &#224; tous ? Est-ce qu'il va falloir &#233;tablir un tri &#224; l'entr&#233;e ? Apr&#232;s tout, si elle n'en poste pas dix &#224; la suite et si ses photos sont vraiment celles qu'elle pr&#233;f&#232;re, quelle nuisance repr&#233;sente-t-elle pour les autres ?
Pour prendre un exemple (qui n'est qu'un exemple et ne doit pas &#234;tre compris comme une attaque), SirDeck nous gratifie de ses vacances &#224; Cabourg (ou ailleurs) depuis un bon mois, avec sa mouette qui n'en est pas une. Les photos sont belles, et &#224; part Patoch personne ne moufte. Pas m&#234;me moi.
Alors si on laissait une place &#224; mamy ? Il y a bien assez de soleil pour tous, non ?

_Fin de l'interm&#232;de, retour aux photos._


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors si on laissait une place à mamy ? Il y a bien assez de soleil pour tous, non ?



_perso, quand je souligne le "aussi" de BackCat, je ne pense pas à mamy.... _


----------



## mamyblue (20 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> De quel droit postes-tu un nu de moi ???!!!!!! :mouais:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nobody = Sans déc', MamyBlue, le gars qui fait ça, il est payé????
> ...


Mais non Craquounette regarde bien... Tu es en tenue de soirée !!!  :love: :love: :love: 


Et pour répondre à Nobody et à BackCat... Hélas je crois bien qu'on le paye  mais si je le vois promis je le dénonce


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Écoutez, je vais être franc avec vous autres. Ça me fait bien marrer tout ce qui se dit autour de mamy et de ses photos dont la qualité m'apparaît à moi aussi bien souvent discutable.
> Mais est-ce que ce fil n'est pas ouvert à toutes et à tous ? Est-ce qu'il va falloir établir un tri à l'entrée ? Après tout, si elle n'en poste pas dix à la suite et si ses photos sont vraiment celles qu'elle préfère, quelle nuisance représente-t-elle pour les autres ?
> Pour prendre un exemple (qui n'est qu'un exemple et ne doit pas être compris comme une attaque), SirDeck nous gratifie de ses vacances à Cabourg (ou ailleurs) depuis un bon mois, avec sa mouette qui n'en est pas une. Les photos sont belles, et à part Patoch personne ne moufte. Pas même moi.
> Alors si on laissait une place à mamy ? Il y a bien assez de soleil pour tous, non ?
> ...



Pour ma part, je ne parlais pas des photos de MamyBlue, mais bien de "l'oeuvre" horticole que sa photo nous montre. Rien à voir avec MamyBlue, ça.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Bon.. ok. Je la ferme... 
Je dois &#234;tre le seul &#224; qui &#231;a fait &#231;a  Et sur le fond tu as raison Doc


----------



## mamyblue (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Écoutez, je vais être franc avec vous autres. Ça me fait bien marrer tout ce qui se dit autour de mamy et de ses photos dont la qualité m'apparaît à moi aussi bien souvent discutable.
> Mais est-ce que ce fil n'est pas ouvert à toutes et à tous ? Est-ce qu'il va falloir établir un tri à l'entrée ? Après tout, si elle n'en poste pas dix à la suite et si ses photos sont vraiment celles qu'elle préfère, quelle nuisance représente-t-elle pour les autres ?
> Pour prendre un exemple (qui n'est qu'un exemple et ne doit pas être compris comme une attaque), SirDeck nous gratifie de ses vacances à Cabourg (ou ailleurs) depuis un bon mois, avec sa mouette qui n'en est pas une. Les photos sont belles, et à part Patoch personne ne moufte. Pas même moi.
> Alors si on laissait une place à mamy ? Il y a bien assez de soleil pour tous, non ?
> ...


DocEvil, je suis très touchée par tout ce que tu dis, c'est très gentil et vraiment sympa   Mais t'inquète pas pour moi, je prends les choses comme elles viennent et il m'en faut beaucoup pour me décourager. En effet il y a les pros et les amateurs comme moi. Il y a aussi ceux qui m'apprécient et les autres. Mais ça fait partie de la vie et on ne peu pas aimer tout le monde. Par contre chacun de nous pourrait faire un effort et accepter les autres avec leurs qualités et leurs défauts, être un peu plus  et  ça ne fait pas mal...

Pour revenir à mes photos, je sais que parfois mes posts sont bien et des fois moins, moi je sais pourquoi, c'est pas tjrs facile mais c'est ainsi et vous devrez me supporter comme je suis  Pour cette raison je comprend que l'on me fasse des remarques....

Ceci dit Nobody ne dis jamais rien de mal il est  BackCat et alèm aujourd'hui ce qu'ils ont dit sur ma dernière photo je ne l'ai pas du tout pris pour moi, non je n'étais pas visée, c'est celui qui a fait cette pôvre grenouille qui était visé  

Mais je tiens à te dire un grand merci de me donner une place parmi vous et en plus au soleil c'est très gentil et DocEvil tu es quelqu'un de bien, ne change pas  

Mamy te fais une grosse bise et à bientôt sur les forums!!!

   :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

_ouhlaaa mamy, arr&#234;te tout de suite de faire des poutous &#224; tout le monde sur le forum, tu vas nous faire venir ce grand fou de purfils qui va nous engloutir de gifs foireux !! :affraid: :affraid:

note : offrir un bon apn &#224; mamy, je commence la souscription bient&#244;t. 
_


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2006)

Ce qui serait sympa de la part de mamy c'est qu'elle indique le lieu que je ne vois *jamais* cette chose


----------



## ange_63 (20 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> _non, mon ange, on ne cite pas les photos._​
> :love:


G&#233;nial!!! je la trouve vraiment trop g&#233;niale cette photo  MDR!!! 
Tu sais qu'elle irait super bien ici?!!   




> _non, mon ange, on ne cite pas les photos._


Note: Oups oui excuse moi...l'&#233;motion je pense :rose:


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2006)

​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, a croisé ce petit volatile qui prétend être une... mouette.


----------



## SirDeck (20 Août 2006)

Prairie de fleurs séchées


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Prairie de fleurs séchées


Ben, où qu'elle est, la mouette ?


----------



## SirDeck (20 Août 2006)

Au-dessus de la prairie. Il va falloir s'en sevrer. Mes vacances tirent &#224; leurs fins.


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2006)

Route de Lorient.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2006)

Lastrada : bravo, joli coup de chance  
Amok : belle ambiance pleine de mystère  
Macmarco : l'art du cadrage 

Pour revenir à la photo de Mamy, elle aurait eu sa place dans le sujet sur les photos insolites


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)




----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2006)




----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (20 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lastrada : bravo, joli coup de chance
> Amok : belle ambiance pleine de mystère
> Macmarco : l'art du cadrage
> 
> Pour revenir à la photo de Mamy, elle aurait eu sa place dans le sujet sur les photos insolites


Un grand merci à Tibo de m'avoir fait découvrir les photos insolites, ainsi j'ai pû poster mon Hibou...  

Et bravo à vous tous pour les photos postées et qui sont toujours très belles


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

_message perso : salut les jeunes mari&#233;s ! 
_


----------



## Picouto (20 Août 2006)

:sleep:




​


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> Pitchi &#224; la sieste​




Joli s&#233;pia.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2006)

​


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

_tiens, &#233;trange, quand j'ai vu la photo, j'ai pens&#233; &#224; mado... _


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, étrange, quand j'ai vu la photo, j'ai pensé à mado... _


 
Pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, étrange, quand j'ai vu la photo, j'ai pensé à mado... _


Elle fait si vieille que ça ?


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait si vieille que ça ?



_oh le vil !  _


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2006)

pascal77 like...

Docestvil...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2006)

Navré de vous decevoir, mais... Non.


----------



## esope (20 Août 2006)

une jolie plante...









 

et bravo à tous pour vos photos et spécialement à Amok: tes photos sont toujours un plaisir des yeux...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

_Du côté de Delhi._​
Je sais pas ce que ça vaut en fait.  Pas terrible non?


----------



## Zenobie (21 Août 2006)

Pour mes premières photos, deux souvenirs de vacances (déjà finies depuis deux semaines, gasp) :


----------



## Lastrada (21 Août 2006)

pour le patchwork


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2006)

Message perso : Salut Rémi


----------



## Lastrada (21 Août 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (21 Août 2006)

A Rémi : oui, je ne manquais pas de flare, plutôt de pare soleil. Peut-être faudrait-il déplacer ce post ici, dans ce cas...


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_t'as du flare !  (le k750 aussi )
_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joli s&#233;pia.




p'tite note sur mon post: 





			
				lalouna a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/664/pitchi_sepia2.jpg


 :

la photo est bien de moi, 
mais la transformation en s&#233;pia est de Messire macMarco!  

encore Merci &#224; toi 


et
Merci pour vos cbd multi multicolores   - et bravo &#224; tous pour vos tr&#232;s belles fotos


----------



## Picouto (21 Août 2006)




----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2006)

La mer du Nord au mois d'août. Franchement, une foule comme celle-là, c'est insupportable. 

L'horizontalité laisse un peu à désirer...

Et la même en sépia. Un petit côté 1900. Manque que les dames en maillot 28 pièces.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ...Et la même en sépia...



[Pascal77] _sépia toujours beau..._[P...]


----------



## doudou83 (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous   de passage à Clermont-Ferrand .La cathédrale très belle malgré une construction faite en pierre de Volvic très noire.L' intérieur est superbe !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2006)




----------



## Amok (21 Août 2006)

Une petite derni&#232;re de la Cit&#233; Radieuse de Le Corbusier, &#224; Marseille. 
Pour ceux qui veulent en voir plus, c'est ici.
Une premi&#232;re s&#233;rie, qui va s'&#233;toffer par la suite.

[ Coucou, JPMiss, tu reconnais ?!  ]​


----------



## doudou83 (21 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une petite dernière de la Cité Radieuse de Le Corbusier, à Marseille.
> Pour ceux qui veulent en voir plus, c'est ici.
> Une première série, qui va s'étoffer par la suite.
> 
> ​Bonjour Amok !  c'est toujours aussi top tes photos  c'est la cité du Fada ?


----------



## Amok (21 Août 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> c'est la cité du Fada ?



Tout à fait, livrée en 1952.

J'en profite d'ailleurs pour indiquer à ceux qui ne le savent pas qu'il y a 21 chambres d'hôtel disponibles à l'intérieur, de 50 à 100 euros. Plutôt que d'aller se coller dans un hôtel sans âme, c'est une bonne façon de se loger pas trop cher tout en étant dans un batiment classé !


----------



## doudou83 (21 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, livrée en 1952.
> 
> J'en profite d'ailleurs pour indiquer à ceux qui ne le savent pas qu'il y a 21 chambres d'hôtel disponibles à l'intérieur, de 50 à 100 euros. Plutôt que d'aller se coller dans un hôtel sans âme, c'est une bonne façon de se loger pas trop cher tout en étant dans un batiment classé !


 Ah !!  je le note .Il me semble que sur le toit il y a une école ! étonnant nan


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> &#233;tonnant nan



Surtout tr&#232;s bien pens&#233;, comme tous les b&#226;timents con&#231;us par Le Corbusier


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​[ Coucou, JPMiss, tu reconnais ?!  ]


Hi!

Bah voui je reconnais, j'ai un pote qui y habite. Ses mômes vont meme à l'école qui se trouve sur le toit. 
Je sais pas si tu es entré dans un apart mais ils sont vraiment bien foutus.
Ce soir je posterais qqs photos que je n'avais pas présentées lors de ma série "maison du fada" en juin. 

Concombre: j'aime bien celle de l'échelle  

doudou83: tu sais on trouve plus facilement de la pierre de Volvic que du marbre rose vers Clermont, ça doit être pour ça que la cathédrale est noire  

Pour pas flooder:







Coucou Amok, tu reconnais?


----------



## doudou83 (21 Août 2006)

Toujours à Clermont Ferrand . Notre Dame Du Port


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Août 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous   de passage &#224; Clermont-Ferrand .La cath&#233;drale tr&#232;s belle malgr&#233; une construction faite en pierre de Volvic tr&#232;s noire.L' int&#233;rieur est superbe !



malgr&#233; ou plut&#244;t gr&#226;ce &#224; ... 
Les clermontois t'auraient bien pay&#233; une mousse ... 
Tr&#232;s sympa les d&#233;tails de NDDP


----------



## esope (21 Août 2006)

en rangeant mon DD j'ai retrouv&#233; &#231;a:





C'&#233;tait un dimanche dans les calanques de Cassis il y avait un temps orageux, une jolie lumi&#232;re, plus de batterie dans l'APN mais heureusement j'avais mon Holga    
Alors Virpeen je te la dedicace connaissant tes go&#251;ts pour les appareils photo au rendu "alternatif"  




edit: Top classe en plus j'ouvre une nouvelle page avec celle l&#224;


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2006)

Hihi... :rose: J'apprécie la dédicace... et j'adore la photo (et vice-versa  )... Un Holga... Ahhhh... La chance...


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2006)

Rouge et noir.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2006)

Grosse fatigue...






(je fais des tests flash.  )


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une petite dernière de la Cité Radieuse de Le Corbusier, à Marseille.
> Pour ceux qui veulent en voir plus, c'est ici.
> Une première série, qui va s'étoffer par la suite.



Superbe série, je suis totalement fan de la N°3  
C'est excatement ce que je cherche à faire pour ma série "colors of hospital 3" (série bloquée pour raison professionnel.  )

Les "claques" qu'on se prend parfois ici.


----------



## utc (21 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Bah voui je reconnais, j'ai un pote qui y habite. Ses m&#244;mes vont meme &#224; l'&#233;cole qui se trouve sur le toit.
> Je sais pas si tu es entr&#233; dans un apart mais ils sont vraiment bien foutus.
> ...



C'est Rousillon de provence ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> C'est Rousillon de provence ?



Oui


----------



## utc (21 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui



C'est dépaysant et superbe (Rousillon, mais tes photo aussi).


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Free Statue






Déjà de retour ? ou tu postes depuis l'Apple Store ?


----------



## doudou83 (21 Août 2006)

Toujours ma balade à Clermont Ferrand , il y avait ceci dans la cathédrale. Bon c'est vrai elle est mal cadrée mais je la trouve sympa nan !!


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Déjà de retour ? ou tu postes depuis l'Apple Store ?



yep, de retour, après 10 jours beaucoup trop courts..


----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2006)

Bord de mer aussi. Quelques taches colorées en suspension dans l'air.


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Août 2006)




----------



## imimi (21 Août 2006)

Alors ça c'est intense !
Belle photo dendirmre  Très belle photo !


----------



## SirDeck (21 Août 2006)

c'est un ciel d'&#233;t&#233; &#231;a !


----------



## fanou (21 Août 2006)

Chez nous on négocie le bébé au kilo, autour d'un verre...


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

L&#233; meugnon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> c'est un ciel d'été ça !


Non. C'est un ciel d'agonie.

_Mon Automne éternelle ô ma saison mentale
Les mains des amantes d'antan jonchent ton sol
Une épouse me suit c'est mon ombre fatale
Les colombes ce soir prennent leur dernier vol._


----------



## ange_63 (21 Août 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous on négocie le bébé au kilo, autour d'un verre...
> 
> http://fanou1er.free.fr/macge/IMG3637.jpg​



Le pauvre :rateau: 

Mais qu'est ce qu'il est mignon :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2006)

Prenez place, je repasse dans 2 mn avec une boisson fraîche...


----------



## elKBron (21 Août 2006)

j'essaie, hein ! je débute... oardonnez les erreurs d'appréciation :rose:

frauenkirche : une maquette de ladite église est juste devant
autre batiment : ben je sais plus où c'est
mais tout est à Münich


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Prenez place, je repasse dans 2 mn avec une boisson fraîche...
> 
> http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/6932/chaiselongue1ag8.jpg
> ​



_traitre ! ici je suis sponsorisé par InBev...   _


----------



## toys (21 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Prenez place, je repasse dans 2 mn avec une boisson fraîche...


le bar a Ré ouvert !!!!  :hosto: :hosto: :bebe: :modo: :style: :style: :rose: :rose:


----------



## SirDeck (21 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui n'est pas une mouette, s'est finalement trouvée, retrouvée. C'est un Goéland, un Goéland argenté.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2006)

Comme promis cet aprem', ma version de la maison du fada (je ne crois pas avoir d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; celles-ci):


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

Ouais le ciel etait beau hier soir sur la baie des anges! Mais j'ai pas pu faire de photos je sortait juste d'une plong&#233;e a 40 m au cap de Nice (m&#233;rous, baraccudas...)  :rateau: 
Mais admirer le ciel et la baie en &#233;tant dans la flotte avec le gilet gonfl&#233; pour flotter sans effort c'etait trop cool


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2006)




----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

_&#231;a manque de nettet&#233; sur les gouttes !! 
_


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2006)

Edit : Bon, bon d'accord :



 &#231;a penche non ?


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

_non, sans d&#233;c', perso, je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais que ce soit les gouttes qui soient nettes... vraiment ! 

bon courage mon lapin ! 
_


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2006)




----------



## Picouto (22 Août 2006)

​


----------



## esope (22 Août 2006)

Toujours les calanques de cassis, toujours le Holga...



​
Cliquez sur l'image pour voir la galerie faite &#224; l'Holga


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Août 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez sur l'image pour voir la galerie faite &#224; l'Holga



&#231;a fonctionne pas 

_Edit : &#231;a fonctionne  macmarco_


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça fonctionne pas





Chez moi(Firefox), si, ça marche. 
Sympas les photos(Holga et les autres).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Août 2006)

Idem, sur Safari. Chandler, t'es sur PC?


----------



## esope (22 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a fonctionne pas
> 
> _Edit : &#231;a fonctionne  macmarco_



en fait j'ai fini de poster &#224; 10h43, la premi&#232;re fois le lien ne marchait effectivement pas, tu as post&#233; &#224; 10h44 au moment ou j'&#233;tais en train d'&#233;diter mon message...




			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympas les photos(Holga et les autres).



merci beaucoup :rose: 

PPF&#169;:


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Idem, sur Safari. Chandler, t'es sur PC?



Non Non ...
Je n'ai juste pas 10 minutes de latence :rateau:


----------



## esope (22 Août 2006)

la suite de mon dernier post...


----------



## twk (22 Août 2006)

Chapeau esope, c'est dur a prendre ces bêtes la


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

Punaise !!  

Jolie galerie coco =)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Vu de ma fenêtre, un soir.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ta s&#233;rie Syd, surtout les 3 derni&#232;res (avec un plus pour le Grand Ballon).
Quel temps de pause pour tes cascades?

Ponk: c'est une photo faite avec un portable nan? C'est super bruit&#233;.


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

Cest superbe ces cascade!!

 je me demande aussi comment il a fait avec son appareil...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ta s&#233;rie Syd, surtout les 3 derni&#232;res (avec un plus pour le Grand Ballon).
> Quel temps de pause pour tes cascades?
> 
> Ponk: c'est une photo faite avec un portable nan? C'est super bruit&#233;.


Bruit&#233; ?
C'est &#224; dire ?

Non, la photo a &#233;t&#233; faite avec un reflex tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique - mais entre l'original et celle post&#233;e, il y a le service de num&#233;risation de la Fnac, service dont, en tant que n&#233;ophyte en mati&#232;re de photographie, je suis satisfait, mais sur lequel je n'ai pas lu que des compliments... (et puis, je ne suis pas s&#251;r de n'avoir pas cliqu&#233; sur le truc de "resize" sur imageshack quand je l'y ait mise)

_Oh, et puis crotte, pas d'autre photo avant que je me d&#233;merde un peu mieux avec la taille..._


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)

tain y va se faire tuer avec sa photo XXXXL ! 
chef Alem va d&#233;barquer furibard...
moi jprefere respecter les 600 pix ,sinon on se fait tuer ici 

cascade :diaph ferm&#233; (f22) et pose de qq sec , de 1 a 4 en g&#233;n&#233;ral...
finalement ,moins C ensoleill&#233; ,mieux C ,comme ca on peut desendre en vitesse ...mais 4 sec c'est assez a mon avis ,apres c'est trop ...
meme 1 ou 2 sec ca fait deja un beau fil&#233; ...
par contre ,la goutte des saules c'est 1 demi sec ou du genre la ,j'avais oubli&#233; le tr&#233;pied.

oui JP a raison ,elle bruite bien cette vue de fenetre ...
par contre je vois pas ce que la Fnac a a voir avec la taille de ton image??


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Août 2006)

c'est tellement beau qu'on dirait une cascade dans un restaurant chinois...


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est tellement beau qu'on dirait une cascade dans un restaurant chinois...


  ...&#231;a manque quand m&#234;me de poissons qui sautent!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bruit&#233; ?
> C'est &#224; dire ?


Bruit&#233;: y'a du bruit, c'est a dire cet aspect de grains color&#233;s. Mais en effet ca vient de la num&#233;risation du labo (pas forc&#233;ment la FNAC d'ailleurs). Quand j'etais en argentique j'ai eu quelques fois recours a ce type de service mais j'ai vite laiss&#233; tomb&#233; vu le r&#233;sultat (bruit&#233. Vaut mieux scanner soit meme, meme si c'est chiant et long.

Pour la taille des images, j'utilise SmallImage.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...ça manque quand même de poissons qui sautent!




j'attendais que tu viennes les lancer...
vu que j'ai fais 7 cascades ,ç'aurait été chiant ,hein?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> (avec un plus pour le Grand Ballon).



...pris du hohneck le soir...çà va sans dire...

quel panorama quand meme la haut ...

l'apres midi ,on voyait meme les alpes suisses derriere le gd ballon...


----------



## katelijn (22 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour la taille des images, j'utilise SmallImage.



Et en plus il t'explique vachement bien!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Bon, smallimage en taille 600, ok.
Du coup, je peux le mettre en pièce jointe, dirait-on. C'est petit, mais c'est tout de même mieux présenté qu'avec ImageShack.
De ma fenêtre, encore (oui, oui, j'aime bien les nuages...)


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il t'explique vachement bien!


C'est du tutoriel &#231;a hein! 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (oui, oui, j'aime bien les nuages...)


T'es comme moi en fait, sous des dehors de gros bourin, t'es un poete! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ...
> T'es comme moi en fait, sous des dehors de gros bourin, t'es un poete! :love:



oui, c'est ça, pouette pouette même...   

elisnice : concernant ta première photo, le cannabis, c'est pas légal d'en faire pousser...  

Allez, puisqu'on est dans le sujet et "PPF" comme disent les djeuns de ce fil :





Tiens un truc bizarre, ma chère et tendre me les a servi ce midi, sautés à la graisse d'oie, juste après m'avoir fait signé ce document ("assurance décès" ou un truc comme ça) ,depuis,  je ne me sens pas très bien...   :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (22 Août 2006)

ce sont je crois des amanites vineuses,qui doivent être très cuites sinon elles sont mortelles   

Bon sur ce un insecte

[URL=http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizeddsc08508ab3.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ce sont je crois des amanites vineuses,qui doivent &#234;tre tr&#232;s cuites sinon elles sont mortelles


Moi je l'aimais bien LeConcombre... 

...m&#234;me si en fait il &#233;tait un peu con et que ses photos &#233;taient nases.


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2006)

moi je l'aimais pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2006)

Le concombre, c'était une crème...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

LaCastafiole a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres débiles avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce crétin de jpmiss.



jp, je te conchie...  :love: :feuque:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> jp, je te conchie...  :love: :feuque:


Merde: elle les a fait tr&#232;s cuire!

:rateau:   


Bon pour eviter les foudres d'Al&#232;m:


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ce sont je crois des amanites vineuses,qui doivent être très cuites sinon elles sont mortelles



T'es sûr que ce n'est pas plutôt une lépiote (avec un peu de chance une mangeable , c'est très bon ce parfum de noisette, ce qui nous laisserait espérer un rétablissement du cucurbitacé 



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Bon sur ce un insecte


Tu pourrais donner le nom, feignant !  et en plus le nom est aussi joli que la chose : éphippigère (j'ai la flemme de réfléchir si c'est celui des vignes ou un autre, faut demander à mon gamin qui donne des détails à part qu'il parle en cm au lieu d'en mm ). J'ai fait cet été quelques photos supplémentaires de ce genre de bestiole qu'il faudra que je me décide à mettre sur le net quand j'aurai le temps.

Sinon, j'en ai en cage à la maison aussi  mais il y a eu du cannibalisme ces temps-ci


----------



## joubichou (22 Août 2006)

T'asraison je me suis trompé,ce sont des lépiotes élevées,ou coulemelles,je les mange panées à la poele


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T'asraison je me suis trompé,



Note pour plus tard: refuser toute invitation a manger des champignons chez joubichou.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T'asraison je me suis trompé,ce sont des lépiotes élevées,ou coulemelles,je les mange panées à la poele



Ha ça me rassure !!... par contre pour le coup de fusil que je viens de coller à mon (ex) épouse... il y a quelque chose à faire ??? 
jp, toi l'expert, toi qui réveilles même les vieilles rombières de la cote d'azur toute la journée (et qui sont mortes du bulbe depuis très longtemps), un conseil ??  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ... un conseil ??  :rateau:



Souffle dedans... Si elle fait pouêt, tout n'est pas perdu...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Souffle dedans... Si elle fait pouêt, tout n'est pas perdu...



ben.... j'ai essayé, elle siffle par le trou d'balle (non pas celui là !)... c'est grave ?  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2006)




----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

very nice


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2006)

ah non c'est pas Nice


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ben.... j'ai essayé, elle siffle par le trou d'balle (non pas celui là !)... c'est grave ?  :rateau:



Sûrement un peu d'emphysème... Rien de grave


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Bon... &#224; moi. Apr&#232;s tout, faut bien se jeter &#224; l'eau un jour. Mais si quelqu'un a un peu de Ricard®...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

Classique mais joliment r&#233;alis&#233;e.
Al&#232;m dirait que t'as du flare mais moi &#231;a ne me g&#232;ne pas.
Par contre le cadre... je suis moins sur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

PhotoFrame pour le cadre... Pas toujours top, c'est vrai.  Merci. Du flare avec le soleil de face c'est normal, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah non c'est pas Nice




    

Pour rester dans les avions:


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> PhotoFrame pour le cadre... Pas toujours top, c'est vrai.  Merci. Du flare avec le soleil de face c'est normal, non ?


_
euh ça dépend si tu as du T* Zeiss haut de Gamme ou un simple summicron 35mm asph. mais ça se monte pas sur un 30D 

bon, je vais éviter de poster des photos pendant quelques temps vu le niveau et mes avaries photographiques, ' vais finir par ressortir le Holga moi... 
_


----------



## fanou (22 Août 2006)

ce midi j'ai eu envie de cuisiner...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> ce midi j'ai eu envie de cuisiner...



Attention, je vais poster mes cassoulets...


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2006)

super ce nouveau fil postez vos plus belles r&#233;alisations culinaires...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Août 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> super ce nouveau fil postez vos plus belles réalisations culinaires...



en évitant les photos de daube c'est ça ?


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> en évitant les photos de daube c'est ça ?



t'aurais dû reprendre des champignons, toi 

hadith:


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> super ce nouveau fil postez vos plus belles réalisations culinaires...



_petit_scarabée n'est plus parmi nous. _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _petit_scarabée n'est plus parmi nous. _



lui aussi a mangé des champignons ??


----------



## SirDeck (22 Août 2006)

Ma mouette, qui est un Goéland, vous salut bien.


----------



## mamyblue (22 Août 2006)

Le château de Champvent ! ​ 


​


----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2006)




----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (22 Août 2006)




----------



## utc (22 Août 2006)

Y a un message codé jahrom ?


----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Y a un message codé jahrom ?




Nan. Porqué ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard: refuser toute invitation a manger des champignons chez joubichou.



Et chez supermoquette, m&#233;fie-toi s'il te propose &#231;a, certains s'en servaient pour d&#233;coller du temps o&#249; les progr&#233;s de la chimie n'avaient pas fait perdre la connaissance de la nature 






Sinon, pour ce qui est des coulemelles (en fait le probl&#232;me avec les l&#233;piotes c'est qu'il y en a plusieurs esp&#232;ces, pas toutes bonnes, donc attention quand m&#234;me), chez moi on appelle aussi &#231;a des bureyres, ce qui s'expliquerait (sous r&#233;serve) parce que pour les faire &#224; la po&#234;le, il faut beaucoup de beurre. En tous cas, c'est un r&#233;gal (odeur de noisette), mais on ne les mange d'habitude que quand elles sont ferm&#233;es ou commencent juste &#224; s'ouvrir. Apr&#232;s, c'est qualit&#233; Michelin 

C'est un champignon qu'on peut chercher en roulant en voiture, enfin en Loz&#232;re


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)

voici une autre cascade Vosgienne ,très touristique celle la ,et pour cause :32 m de haut quand meme...

vue générale ,et détail...


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2006)

Une petite ballade à la Citadelle de Besançon (première AES bisontine, d'ailleurs... ) et l'occasion de faire chauffer le Lensbaby... :rateau:


----------



## utc (22 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Porqué ?



Alcool et genre féminin, *c'est peut être inconscient*.

.........C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

_si on te d&#233;range, tu le dis, hein... 
_


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2006)

peace man  :style:


----------



## esope (22 Août 2006)

bonne nuit les gens  :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2006)

Bonne idée... Bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## philire (22 Août 2006)

... et tout le monde s'embrasse :style:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Août 2006)

Juste pour voir ce qu'il se passe la nuit devant chez ouam.


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

_deux petites choses, l'une en hommage &#224; teo et ses nuits langoureuses, il comprendra pourquoi... 
et l'autre en hommage &#224; l'ineffable... 













pour les curieux : Nikon F3HP, 60mm MicroNikkor, Velvia 100F... 
_


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

_



_

__

_bon courage pour ta nouvelle vie ! _​


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2006)

Une friche industrielle.


----------



## mamyblue (23 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> ... et tout le monde s'embrasse :style:


C'est très beau philire merci  alèm aussi et puis tout le monde! Oui vous avez posté de magnifiques photos !    

Et à mon tour je dis bonne nuit et tout le monde s'embrasse :love:


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> IMAGE DES MARGUERITES




J'adore ce genre de Macro :love: 

Pfff vivement que je change mon viel APN


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Août 2006)




----------



## HmJ (23 Août 2006)

J'applaudis des deux mains et des deux pieds ces recents posts.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Août 2006)

Quand il pleut trop, je me souviens que je préfère encore ça à la canicule.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Août 2006)

Je lai dit en boulage : Je trouve la lumière de ce mois d'août particulièrement photogénique. Les images postées ici font souvent penser à la luminosité magnifique des demi-saisons.
Un mois d'août pour les photographes en somme


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

_Ôde à la lumière d'août alors ! _

_



_

_






_​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2006)

Lumi&#232;re d'aout diffract&#233;e.


----------



## twk (23 Août 2006)

Sydney tes cascades sont magnifiques :love:

Yvos, esope, Alèm, dendrimere, jpmiss, macmarco


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2006)

alèm... de magnifiques photos... 'suis subjuguée...


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

Deux petits clichés de Provence =)


----------



## twk (23 Août 2006)

Je fait mes fonds de tiroirs


----------



## mamyblue (23 Août 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2006)

Des ombres comme peintes sur le sol.


----------



## joubichou (23 Août 2006)

[URL=http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3210on7.jpg]
	
[/URL]et hop !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

papillon






je lui ai bien dit de se tourner pour que je prenne son sourire mais il a pas voulu... et comme il y avait des orties.


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

Le meme que le mien


----------



## Picouto (23 Août 2006)

Pour une fois, il devait faire beau &#224; Rennes et moche &#224; Nantes :rateau:... lumi&#232;re d'ao&#251;t 





​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2006)

Joli ciel!

Un mur avec de la lumi&#232;re d'aout dedans:


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois, il devait faire beau &#224; Rennes et moche &#224; Nantes :rateau:... lumi&#232;re d'ao&#251;t
> 
> ​



_note personnelle : tu aurais pu passer...  et le lien est tr&#232;s beau effectivement  (un truc appr&#233;ciablle, ya un truc qui dit qu'il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; avec moteur et &#231;a aussi c'est appr&#233;ciable sinon &#224; part &#231;a le gars a du faire pas mal de repros. )

notes multi-personnelles : merci &#224; tous pour les coups de boules, c'est assez impressionant !    et je vais finir par &#234;tre super humble apr&#232;s tout &#231;a...  bon, j'ai rougi, trop tard, je file... 

ps 2 : vous avez fichu la barre super haute avec vos belles photos ! 
_


----------



## utc (23 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Joli ciel!
> 
> Un mur avec de la lumière d'aout dedans:


 
Belle lumière.


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois, il devait faire beau à Rennes et moche à Nantes :rateau:... lumière d'août
> 
> ​





 

Je ne sais pas pour Nantes, mais à Rennes, oui, il fait toujours beau.    



La preuve :


----------



## Picouto (23 Août 2006)

@Rémi : Je retiens la proposition  et je suis le lien (merci pour l'avis  ) de près même si ça s'embale un peu là 
@Macmarco : tu sais tout ce que j'en pense  

For not flooding




​


----------



## Picouto (23 Août 2006)

_doublon_


----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2006)

Superbes photos les filles !!! :love:
Je vous présente mes ch'tites tomates ....bientôt l'heure de passer à table


----------



## Picouto (23 Août 2006)

_triplon_


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pour Nantes, mais à Rennes, oui, il fait toujours beau.




_la différence étant qu'à Nantes, c'est beaucoup plus souvent vrai, c'est tout... _


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois, il devait faire beau &#224; Rennes et moche &#224; Nantes :rateau:... lumi&#232;re d'ao&#251;t
> 
> "Ciel d'autoroute..."​



 " comment t'as fait &#231;a ??" Ba tu vois, c'est simple


----------



## fanou (23 Août 2006)

moi aussi j'ai des tomates (sur mon balcon...) 




les voisins doivent me prendre pour un barge, parce qu'en plus j'en fait des photos régulièrement...


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _la diff&#233;rence &#233;tant qu'&#224; Nantes, c'est beaucoup plus souvent vrai, c'est tout... _



Hum !... Moi, quand je vais &#224; Nantes c'est pour trouver la pluie... 




Un ciel de Tour de France(&#224; Rennes, &#233;videmment  ) :











			
				fanou a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'ai des tomates (sur mon balcon...)
> 
> ​
> les voisins doivent me prendre pour un barge, parce qu'en plus j'en fait des photos r&#233;guli&#232;rement...






			
				Les voisins a dit:
			
		

> Dites, le voisin, ses tomates, &#231;a lui arrive de les manger ?
> Nan, parce qu'il faudrait peut-&#234;tre lui dire !


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2006)

super longtemps que j'ai pas posté de photo ... et bon j'en prends plus trop en ce moment









ce hamac ... on y dort tellement bien :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> super longtemps que j'ai pas posté de photo ... et bon j'en prends plus trop en ce moment


Ben c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2006)

Ah ben alors, si on poste des h&#233;licos...















Hi, Philire.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2006)

C'est un fake: on voit tres bien que les h&#233;lices ne tournent pas!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2006)

Mes bateaux si


----------



## SirDeck (23 Août 2006)

Fin​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2006)

Puisqu'on est dans les hélicoptères 

PS : adieu la mouette qui n'en était pas une


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2006)

Un autre petit tour en hélico ?


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

_bon, les h&#233;licopt&#232;res, &#231;a, c'est fait (m&#234;me si de loin je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'image d'Amok avec son canadair... )
_


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

Lac Tahoe, Nevada.






Flamingo Casino, Las Vegas.






Photos de mon voyages de l'année dernière =)


----------



## esope (24 Août 2006)

Moi aussi je peux jouer? 







Un dauphin survolant la plage vers la base de st-mandrier...​

Pour pas qu'Alem pète un cable sur les hélicos    

La plage ou a été pris la photo de l'hélico:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2006)

une autre dans la s&#233;rie hamac (la derni&#232;re enfait)




esope j'adore ta derni&#232;re photo, juste au dessus


----------



## esope (24 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> esope j'adore ta dernière photo, juste au dessus



merci beaucoup:rose:   je te renvoie le compliment sur les deux premières du hamac que je trouve :love:  ....

PPF©




et sur ce, Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Lastrada (24 Août 2006)

Je lève mon verre,....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

_Je me posais une question, juste comme &#231;a, doit-on payer les cr&#233;ateurs de ces fantastiques photos pour pouvoir les regarder? Parce que ces histoires de droits d'auteurs, c'est pas clair..._


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Je me posais une question, juste comme ça, doit-on payer les créateurs de ces fantastiques photos pour pouvoir les regarder? Parce que ces histoires de droits d'auteurs, c'est pas clair..._


 
Pour toi, comme je t'aime bien je te fais un prix: 15 euros chaque fois que tu regarde une de mes photos. Je te passe mon compte paypal par MP.


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'ai des tomates (sur mon balcon...)
> 
> *on ne cite toujours pas les photos*​
> les voisins doivent me prendre pour un barge, parce qu'en plus j'en fait des photos r&#233;guli&#232;rement...


 Je n'ai pas de tomates, &#231;a marche avec des olives de Toscane ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Un truc qui me fait rire, les paysages penchés.










Ed, tu peux m'envoyer des sous si tu veux, même quand je ne poste pas de photo, tu sais...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

Un autre pench&#233;:


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Je me posais une question, juste comme ça, doit-on payer les créateurs de ces fantastiques photos pour pouvoir les regarder? Parce que ces histoires de droits d'auteurs, c'est pas clair..._



en ce qui me concerne, j'accepte les facilités de paiements: tu pourras éventuellement me régler en pintes de jup' à l'AEC.
Merci


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui me fait rire, les paysages penchés.





			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Un autre penché:



Cool.  C'est fait avec quoi? Le Lens Mamy Baby?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

C'est fait avec le 18-55 du kit du pentax K100D,
40mm f/6,7 1/30s
c'est une carrière de marbre de Toscane prise de l'autre côté de la vallée depuis la maison d'un sculpteur.

La dite maison:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2006)

8 ans 
7,5 kg de gentillesse.

c'est le norv&#233;gien de ma tante des vosges.

pour info ,D200 +85 mm ouvert a f2 






et Caline (D200 +zoom DX sur 70 mm )


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2006)

Encore de la lumière d'aout:


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Je me posais une question, juste comme &#231;a, doit-on payer les cr&#233;ateurs de ces fantastiques photos pour pouvoir les regarder? Parce que ces histoires de droits d'auteurs, c'est pas clair..._


ben ouais
Par exemple, pour la photo ci-dessous, je fais une r&#233;duction particuli&#232;re &#224; certains membres de MacG...  :rateau: 



 

 ​


----------



## wip (24 Août 2006)

Joli Picouto  C'est cher pour moi ? Je l'ai regardé 15 secondes...  

Pour pas flooder, souvenir d'Inde (oui, je sais, ça se voit pas trop  ):


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

souvenirs de dindes?

 

_joli cliché _


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Joli Picoutou  C'est cher pour moi ? Je l'ai regard&#233; 15 secondes...
> 
> Pour pas flooder, souvenir d'Inde (oui, je sais, &#231;a se voit pas trop  ):
> 
> _mouais_


T'es plus sexy que je pensais...






(ah merde, c'est pas ici autoportrait?):rateau:


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

Clair de Lune, Santa Monica.




Regarde utc, je fais des efforts là! Je risque rien au moins. 
En plus ca met bien en valeur la composition de la photo non? wink wink.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

Une petite :


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2006)

Y'a des figuiers &#224; Sarreguemines?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des figuiers à Sarreguemines?


 
Ouai dans mon jardin. (Je crois que c'est le seul endroit )  
Quand il fera beau, j'irai prendre les figues


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais
> Par exemple, pour la photo ci-dessous, je fais une réduction particulière à certains membres de MacG...  :rateau:


Je veux que mes cendres reposent sur le zinc du Bar, au milieu de ce peuple MacGéen que j'ai tant aimé (et vilipendé).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui me fait rire, les paysages penchés.



oui bon les photos penchées ,çà peut le faire à condition de maitriser le truc ...
ce n'est pas adapté a toutes les situations...
cela dépend des multiples éléments que contient l'image ,et dans le cas du paysage ,je trouve que c'est difficile de faire une bonne photo penchée...


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_attendez que le fant&#244;me du banni vienne vous botter les fesses...
_


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 8 ans
> 7,5 kg de gentillesse.
> 
> c'est le norv&#233;gien de ma tante des vosges.


Tant qu'&#224; causer 7,5Kg de gentillesse et norv&#233;gien

Je te pr&#233;sente Schoelcher, 4ans:


----------



## twk (24 Août 2006)

Joli Norvegien Sydney 

Le deuxième est pas mal non plus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui bon les photos penchées ,çà peut le faire à condition de maitriser le truc ...
> ce n'est pas adapté a toutes les situations...
> cela dépend des multiples éléments que contient l'image ,et dans le cas du paysage ,je trouve que c'est difficile de faire une bonne photo penchée...


Ah bon ?

J'en conclus que la mienne n'est pas terrible (ou alors, tu as une façon sacrément compliquée de faire des compliments...)

J'en ai une mieux, dans mes cartons, quand elle sera passée à la moulinette de la numérisation (time and money, where are you?), je la posterais.

Du coup, j'hésite un peu à poster la photo de mon chien.........


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> 
> J'en conclus que la mienne n'est pas terrible (ou alors, tu as une façon sacrément compliquée de faire des compliments...)
> 
> ...



Ponk, joue une valeur sûre: un chat! même penché!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2006)

Moi je le trouve pas mal ton paysage pench&#233;. Ca me fait penser a la c&#244;te sud ouest de l'Irlande.

Moi aussi j'ai fait un paysage pench&#233; une fois mais c'etait pour pouvoir tout faire rentrer dans la photo:





Eclipse totale de soleil, 29 Mars 2006. Al Saloum. Egypte.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ponk, joue une valeur sûre: un chat! même penché!


Je n'ai pas (plus) de chat.
Le chien a demandé à exercer son droit à l'image (il a lu les posts d'utc, merci du cadeau...)
Mais il me reste des cartouches.








(Non, je ne dirais pas dans le jardin de qui j'ai pris cette horreur, le droit à la vie privée, c'est sacré!)


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2006)

C'est monstrueux! :afraid:
On dirait du mamyblue! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ...(Non, je ne dirais pas dans le jardin de qui j'ai pris cette horreur, le droit &#224; la vie priv&#233;e, c'est sacr&#233;!)


t'es pass&#233; chez mamyblue ?  :rateau: 





j'ai pas pu r&#233;sister, d&#233;sol&#233; !  


_toast&#233; par jp _


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

Jeux trouve que c surex d'1 ou 2IL. Ferme le diaphragme ,Ta Koi C&#244;me Objectif?

Nan ,parceke ,tu sais. Et le tps de pose?

En tout K ,je suis Etonn&#233; ,de voir , cette photo Ici, car je t'ai pas vu &#224; la garden party du 14/07 pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Jeux trouve que c surex d'1 ou 2IL. Ferme le diaphragme ,Ta Koi Côme Objectif?
> 
> Nan ,parceke ,tu sais. Et le tps de pose?


Alors,
moi, je suis plutôt Durex (surex, connais pas) - mais je tiens à préciser que la grenouille était majeure et consentante.
J'espère qu'elle avait un diaphragme, oui.....
Mon objectif était de m'amuser, il fut rempli.
Quand au temps de pose, la grenouille a été sympa, elle a accepté de poser sans faire "coa coa" deux secondes.

D'autres questions ?
(si oui, je ne répondrais pas, on est sensé poster des photos ici...)


----------



## joubichou (24 Août 2006)

hop!
[URL=http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizeddsc07738ks2.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mon objectif était de m'amuser, il fut rempli.


 
C'est dégoutant!


----------



## wip (24 Août 2006)

J'ai des tonnes de grenouilles chez moi, alors si vous restez pas sage, je prend des photos !!  

En attendent, posons le d&#233;cors


----------



## joubichou (24 Août 2006)

[URL=http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2148hb6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Bon, dans la série de nos chers compagnons à quatre pattes, je vous présente Kiki.







Kiki aime beaucoup les images de chat...


----------



## joubichou (24 Août 2006)

le mien de KIKI est bien plus beau


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_et sinon, *Vos* plus *Belles* Photos ? _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _et sinon, *Vos* plus *Belles* Photos ? _


Mais toutes les photos que j'ai postées ont étés prises par moi.
Après, savoir si elles sont belles... C'est subjectif, non?

Mais bon, ok, plus de grenouilles ou de tyranosaures, promis.


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, dans la s&#233;rie de nos chers compagnons &#224; quatre pattes, je vous pr&#233;sente Kiki.
> Kiki aime beaucoup les images de chat...




..c'est pas dans autoportrait que tu aurais du la mettre celle la ..non ?   

:love:


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, ok, plus de grenouilles ou de tyranosaures, promis.




Il avait l'air gentil Kiki pourtant


----------



## peyret (24 Août 2006)

La plus belle ! Ah !  voici - voil&#224; .... toute fra&#238;che... c'est pas une gu&#234;pe, c'est un frelon




ici en 1200 x 960 points

sinon ci-dessous l'original (libre de droits !) 
en 21 000 000 de pixels jpeg qualit&#233; 12 (14Mo) - &#224; imprimer en poster ou.... pour donner des frissons &#224; .....*

+ de pixels ! non, c'est limite !.... encore que ....

lp 

*...


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

Magnifique !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2006)




----------



## joubichou (24 Août 2006)

et voilà le cousin du frelon de Peyret


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> La plus belle ! Ah !  voici - voil&#224; .... toute fra&#238;che... c'est pas une gu&#234;pe, c'est un frelon
> 
> _non toujours pas. Carton jaune._​
> ici en 1200 x 960 points
> ...


     
Tu fais &#231;a avec quoi ???


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

on les a pas d&#233;j&#224; vu ces photos de cadavres volants? 
Impressionnant, cela dit


----------



## peyret (24 Août 2006)

Merci pour vos compliments... çà encourage !
c'est un binoculaire avec un bon objectif (trinoculaire pour l'appareil photo), et un frelon coincé dans une pince à linge ! 18 images heliconisées (logiciel pour compiler  les parties nettes des 18 photos) et x4 (photo du premier quart du frelon, puis 2, puis le 3eme, et le 4eme) passé dans photoshop via Photomerge (assemblage des 4 photos)
tout simplement...  

lp


----------



## peyret (24 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on les a pas d&#233;j&#224; vu ces photos de cadavres volants?
> Impressionnant, cela dit


Exact, c'&#233;tait des gu&#234;pes, mais pas en affiche de 2 m x 1m, je cherche d'autres cadavres....
lp


----------



## mamyblue (24 Août 2006)

jpmiss comment on dirait du mamyblue, j'ai mis des fleurs :mouais:​ 
Picouto ben non j'ai pas eu la chance de voir Ponkhead chez-moi mais il est le bienvenu  Et toi aussi enfin tous ceux qui passe par là... ​ 
Et voici le talent en automne... Ouais... 
Vous trouverez bien quelques choses à dire non...   ​ 


​


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_bon, il semble que je doive faire quelque chose, car rien ne va plus l&#224;... m&#234;me mamy se croit en automne...






issue de ma seconde pelloche au Semflex il ya un an... en attendant maousse dans les jardins du Luxembourg​

_


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _bon, il semble que je doive faire quelque chose, car rien ne va plus l&#224;... m&#234;me mamy se croit en automne...​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


elle est jolie mais elle a quoi au coin du nez


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> elle est jolie mais elle a quoi au coin du nez



_aucune pétouille en tout cas si c'est ce que tu penses... _


----------



## joubichou (24 Août 2006)

Mamyblue j'ai une photo qui va te plaire

[URL=http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedresizedimg2122xm0.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _aucune p&#233;touille en tout cas si c'est ce que tu penses... _


loin de moi cette id&#233;e, c'&#233;tait juste pour attirer ton attention sur ce petit truc sur la photo


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> loin de moi cette idée, c'était juste pour attirer ton attention sur ce petit truc sur la photo



 _rassure-toi, depuis deux ans, j'ai réussi à m'habituer aux divers trucs décorants l'aile de sa narine droite...   






_​


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos compliments... çà encourage !
> c'est un binoculaire avec un bon objectif (trinoculaire pour l'appareil photo), et un frelon coincé dans une pince à linge ! 18 images heliconisées (logiciel pour compiler  les parties nettes des 18 photos) et x4 (photo du premier quart du frelon, puis 2, puis le 3eme, et le 4eme) passé dans photoshop via Photomerge (assemblage des 4 photos)
> tout simplement...
> 
> lp



Ca doit te faire de beaux poids de fichiers, tout ça !  :affraid: :rateau:  

Après bidouillage dans Photoshop de ton fichier pleine réso, j'obtiens un poids respectable d'environ 400 Mo pour cette image :





(Peyret, si tu veux une version fond d'écran, donne-moi ta résolution, je te passerai le lien  )


----------



## teo (24 Août 2006)

Hein Al&#232;m:
une petite pierre bleue ou violette si je me souviens bien :love:


Et _jolie_ est en dessous de la r&#233;alit&#233;


----------



## twk (24 Août 2006)

Chouette photo alèm


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> une petite pierre bleue ou violette si je me souviens bien :love:
> 
> 
> Et _jolie_ est en dessous de la r&#233;alit&#233;


:rateau: :rose: 
Merci de voler &#224; mon secours teo  ... je comprends mieux... faut juste m'expliquer longtemps... :rateau: 
Pour ce qui est de la "joliesse", je ne peux juger que sur 2D-num&#233;rique (d&#233;l&#224; tr&#232;s repr&#233;sentative)  mais pour la dimension manquante je te fais confiance


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _rassure-toi, depuis deux ans, j'ai réussi à m'habituer aux divers trucs décorants l'aile de sa narine droite...
> 
> PHOTO_​



Ah, perdu: c'est sur sa narine gauche ici.

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hein Alèm:
> une petite pierre bleue ou violette si je me souviens bien :love:


 _ça dépend, elle en a 3 interchangeables ! _​ _ 
_​ 

			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _ Et _ _jolie est en dessous de la réalité _


 


			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> _Pour ce qui est de la "joliesse", je ne peux juger que sur 2D-numérique _mais je te fais confiance __


 _je ne serais pas objectif en me prononçant sur la question... _​ 
_



_ 
_ merci twk _​


----------



## Virpeen (24 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le talent en automne... Ouais...
> Vous trouverez bien quelques choses à dire non...   ​


Je me demandais ce que tu utilisais comme appareil photo et si c'étaient des scans ?


----------



## Sloughi (24 Août 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2006)

jolies photos Alem ,mais petit pb :si on compare les deux premieres ,la 1ere a une dominante verte ,la deuxieme plutot magenta...
on le voit bien ,son Tee shirt n'a pas le meme rendu sur les 2 ...


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2006)




----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

chouette, Jarhom


----------



## mamyblue (24 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais ce que tu utilisais comme appareil photo et si c'étaient des scans ?


 Oui ça m'arrive de scaner mes photos comme celle d'avant vu que je l'ai prise l'automne dernier... je prend avec un appareil  numérique et je fais mes photos moi-même, des fois elles sortent mieux que d'autres comme celle que je vais poster ( j'ai déjà poster une comme ça mais comme j'en ai plusieurs je me rappelle plus si j'avais posté celle là car elles se ressemblent toutes). Enfin pour vous montrer que de temps en temps j'en sort une qui est pas mal et je tiens à dire que je suis pas une pros :mouais: Sii mes photos dérangent,  je  peux m'abstenir de poster et je continuerais à admirer les votres. Virpeen j'ai profité de ce que tu as écris pour dire ma pensée à vous tous    :love:

Joubichou merci pour ta photo, tu sais moi j'aime et j'admire toutes les photos. Et mamyblue aime tout le monde. A bientôt !






​


----------



## mistertitan (24 Août 2006)

Voici une première photo pour signer mon retour en france





pas facile de declencher au debut du passage du personage, ca a duré environ 3 secondes, et j'avais pas l'appareil a la main, mais en bandouillere et à réveiller...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> jolies photos Alem ,mais petit pb :si on compare les deux premieres ,la 1ere a une dominante verte ,la deuxieme plutot magenta...
> on le voit bien ,son Tee shirt n'a pas le meme rendu sur les 2 ...



Oui tu as raison de le souligner : c'est une catastrophe ... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je veux que mes cendres reposent sur le zinc du Bar, au milieu de ce peuple MacGéen que j'ai tant aimé (et vilipendé).



parceque je peux les voir et que cette "citation" me plait.  

Idem, pas mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Alem, pardonnes moi pour ce 2° post d'affilé, mais le premier concernait le doc. 

celui là pour dire que toutes (oui, toutes) ces photos sont superbes (1 journée!). Permets moi de vous adresser mes plus humbles remerciement pour ces photos.

Non, ce n'est pas du flood, juste un GRAND MERCI.

Olivier

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Bon voilà, moi en ce moment je déprime photographiquement parlant. J'ai tirés pendant deux ans des photos de vacances que je pouvais pas me payer. Et je n'arrive plus à faire de photo perso, pas le goût, je sors l'appareil et puis pfffffff .... Professionnellement étant obligé j'en fais mais perso, j'y arrive pas alors voilà ça c'est surtout un souvenir de Sagone en Corse juste avant l'arrivée des moustiques. Les couleurs ne sont pas belles (en fait si sur toshop ça allait) parce que traitement tous ça ect. Sydney : ici nombreux nous sommes à envoyer avec impatience de commentaires nos photos impregnés d'une grande charge émotionnelle et tes commentaires sont parfois vexant aussi même souvent. 

Sinon tes photos sont superbes mais je les regarderais si il n'y avait pas de foutus commentaires limites, limites ...

Salut à tous ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je veux que mes cendres reposent sur le zinc du Bar, au milieu de ce peuple MacGéen que j'ai tant aimé (et vilipendé).




Doc, pas trop prêt du bol de cahuettes non plus, certains (même à jeun...) risquent de se tromper...  !!!  





			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et voilà le cousin du frelon de Peyret
> photo



joubi, tu devrais lui filer du Viagra® à ta bestiole, c'est pas la forme là !! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Je l'ai retrouvée ma vieille photo penchée préférée.
C'est en Italie, il y a longtemps.






Bon, oui Sydney, l'arrière plan est flou, les couleurs sont un peu ternes... Mais bon, avec un petit appareil compact premier prix du début des 90s, va faire mieux...


----------



## macaronique (24 Août 2006)

Il s'agit des photos manipulées, ou pas forcement? 

Je ne suis pas photographe, mais je prends tant de photos que parfois, il arrive par hasard qu'une de mes photos soit belle.  Voici la meilleure photo que j'ai jamais pris. Elle a été prise depuis un canoë sur la Saugeen River, à Ontario au Canada:






Ça me fait songer au progrès tranquille.

Il faut dire que j'aime photographier le soleil, donc il est dans la plupart de mes photos préférées. Celle-çi a le fameux jet d'eau de Genève:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

l&#224;, c'est plus du flare, c'est un jeu avec lui. un choix qu'on ne peut te reprocher ! 

par contre, essaye de respecter la taille maxie, en vigueur sur le forum Portfolio, de 600 pixels sur le c&#244;t&#233; le plus grand


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

remi, un peu de terroir 






c'est un peu con les champs mais des fois c'est chouette


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu con les champs mais des fois c'est chouette


J'aime bien les nuages (ça doit être pathologique) - l'impression de proximité avec les arbres. J'aime bien, quoi.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> remi, un peu de terroir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je cite parce que c'est chez moi ! 

dis, ya plus de reste de bocage par chez toi, moins efficace le remembrement ou alors c'est pr&#234;t d&#233;j&#224; de la thi&#233;rache et ses traditions agricoles "romanes" ?


----------



## macaronique (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> par contre, essaye de respecter la taille maxie, en vigueur sur le forum Portfolio, de 600 pixels sur le côté le plus grand


oups :rose: desolée.


----------



## Doryphore (24 Août 2006)

Une petite contribution perso en passant  La première est prise avec un compact 2.1 mpxl en passant par hasard au bon endroit au bon moment, la seconde et la troisième avec mon D50 (je débute la photo, je ne m'y suis mis que depuis quelques temps).


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

&#224; titre d'exemples : comme quoi ce n'est pas l'appareil qui fait la photo ! bravo Doryphore !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> Une petite contribution perso en passant  La premi&#232;re est prise avec un compact 2.1 mpxl en passant par hasard au bon endroit au bon moment, la seconde et la troisi&#232;me avec mon D50 (je d&#233;bute la photo, je ne m'y suis mis que depuis quelques temps).


 Et bien, pour un 1er post, tu frappes fort 

 Bienvenue, et continue comme &#231;a


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

dis &#233;tudiantcunilingue, on ne cite pas les photos. :modo:


----------



## Doryphore (24 Août 2006)

Heh en fait c'est surtout une question de hasard, l'affaire de la poule d'eau. En fait j'étais avec ma copine au Zoo de Doué la Fontaine (49), dans lequel il y'a pas mal de petite douves. Au lieu de regarder les singes, je me suis penché au dessus de l'eau...Et je suis tombé sur une jolie photo


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> dis &#233;tudiantcunilingue, on ne cite pas les photos. :modo:


Correction faite 







PS: Au fait, j'ai rep&#233;r&#233; un autre resquilleur 
Mais il semblerait qu'il ait des passes-droits


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> dis, ya plus de reste de bocage par chez toi, moins efficace le remembrement ou alors c'est pr&#234;t d&#233;j&#224; de la thi&#233;rache et ses traditions agricoles "romanes" ?



oula mon brave, la bocage, &#231;a existe quasiment plus.. faut aller vraiment vers la ti&#233;rache &#224; l'est, tu vois  

...


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

ya pas de hasard, tu es curieux, c'est tout. 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> oula mon brave, la bocage, ça existe quasiment plus.. faut aller vraiment vers la tiérache à l'est, tu vois
> 
> ...



je vois, je vois... justement, moi, je suis de l'ouest, là, où il n'y en pas plus...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Un autre souvenir d'Italie - et encore mon obsession des nuages.


----------



## Doryphore (24 Août 2006)

L'ouest avec le cidre ou l'ouest avec le rouge qui tache ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Une dernière avant d'aller m'coucher.
Italie encore.


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière avant d'aller m'coucher.
> Italie encore.


Superbe ! :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> L'ouest avec le cidre ou l'ouest avec le rouge qui tache ?



là, j'habite à l'ouest cidré mais avant j'habitais l'ouest à betteraves...  l'ouest du nord quoi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> L'ouest avec le cidre ou l'ouest avec le rouge qui tache ?



l'ouest avec les champs d' betteraves !  :rateau:  ("Bienvenu en Picardie" chantaient les VRP, ceci dit... "au nord c'&#233;taient les corons"  :love:  )

edith : arf, grill&#233;


----------



## Doryphore (24 Août 2006)

Joli l'Italie et ses nuages :love: 

Moi je suis dans l'Ouest au gros rouge qui tache  (Angers, Maine-et-Loire).

Et une dernière pour passer la nuit :


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> l'ouest avec les champs d' betteraves !  :rateau:  ("Bienvenu en Picardie" chantaient les VRP, ceci dit... "au nord c'&#233;taient les corons"  :love:  )
> 
> edith : arf, grill&#233;


_va donc cramer dans ton martini !   &#231;a ne te manque pas la brume au petit-d&#233;j puis au d&#233;jeuner puis au diner et enfin le ciel gris de la nuit ?!!   

les corons pour moi, c'est 50 bornes, pas avant... d'ici l&#224;, chez yvos, c'est les usines ferm&#233;es de manufacture textile en pagaille et chez moi les restes de la ligne de front de 1916... avec ses champs de betteraves truff&#233;s d'obus de 40 au gaz moutarde... 

moi je suis un picard paum&#233; &#224; Nantes (note que l'Erdre avec ses marais me fait beaucoup penser &#224; ma r&#233;gon ador&#233;e)
_


----------



## bacriloo (24 Août 2006)

Je me lance aussi:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _va donc cramer dans ton martini !   ça ne te manque pas la brume au petit-déj puis au déjeuner puis au diner et enfin le ciel gris de la nuit ?!!
> 
> les corons pour moi, c'est 50 bornes, pas avant... d'ici là, chez yvos, c'est les usines fermées de manufacture textile en pagaille et chez moi les restes de la ligne de front de 1916... avec ses champs de betteraves truffés d'obus de 40 au gaz moutarde...
> 
> ...



Que ça reste entre nous mon rémi... SI , parfois ça me manque... tous les 29 février...


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2006)

Hibiscus macro, Santa Monica


----------



## SupaPictave (25 Août 2006)

Quelques photos tir&#233;es de mon album de l'&#233;t&#233;... Aucune vocation artistique ni m&#234;me "technique" :rose: 
Je m'amuse, juste un peu.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la photo de l'orage,
tu l'a guett&#233; ou coup de chance ?


----------



## Doryphore (25 Août 2006)

bacriloo : c'est pris o&#249; ? Je trouve que le fronton au dessus de la porte a un relief assez chouette 


Sinon, j'avoue que pour la photo de l'orage je me pose aussi la question : guett&#233; ou coup de chance ? 


N'avez vous pas la sensation de vous sentir observ&#233; ... ? :roll:


----------



## mamyblue (25 Août 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos tirées de mon album de l'été... Aucune vocation artistique ni même "technique" :rose:
> Je m'amuse, juste un peu.


Mes préférées les fleurs, le coucher du soleil, l'éclair c'est  Jolies séries bravo !   :love:


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> bacriloo : c'est pris où ? Je trouve que le fronton au dessus de la porte a un relief assez chouette



Sur l'Ile de Ré.  

Une autre:


----------



## Picouto (25 Août 2006)

Mus&#233;e Quai Branly


----------



## Doryphore (25 Août 2006)

Heh terrible celle l&#224;


----------



## teo (25 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'Ile de Ré.
> 
> Une autre:



En voyant la première avec les ancres, je pensais à la Charente-Maritime. Peut-être vu l'original un jour en l'Ile ? Ca remonterait à très longtemps alors 
Une vraie madeleine que ces deux photos...


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

Toujours sur "Ré":


----------



## SupaPictave (25 Août 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> tu l'a guett&#233; ou coup de chance ?



Je l'ai guett&#233;, &#231;a tonnait fort ce soir l&#224; 
Au d&#233;but je prenais des s&#233;ries interminables de rafales (en basse r&#233;solution pour capturer le plus vite possible) en croisant tout mes doigts, mais quand j'en ai eu marre de trier 200 photos pour en tirer une correcte, j'ai mis l'appareil en mode vid&#233;o et j'ai captur&#233; les images de l&#224; 

D'o&#249; le rendu pas super (bien que le mode vid&#233;o de mon Pana soit pas si pourri que &#231;a finalement). En revanche j'ai gard&#233; des vid&#233;os pour le son 
J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; tirer une petite dizaine de photos (enfin, d'images plut&#244;t). Une autre?


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Août 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2006)

Tres joli ciel Craquounette 
Par contre je trouve qu tu y a &#233;t&#233; un peu fort au niveau de la compression jpeg. Du coup &#231;a nuit vachement aux zones en d&#233;grad&#233; (au milieu de l'image a la surface de l'eau).

IceandFire toujours aussi belles tes photos


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2006)

un peu cheap un macbook comme cadeau de mariage! 

_(superbe photo   )_


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un peu cheap un macbook comme cadeau de mariage!
> 
> _(superbe photo   )_


Tssss, c'est un iBook G4


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

Wep, beau cliché Iceandfire!  
Même remarque que le collègue au dessus pour Craquounette.


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2006)

Merci 

Pour la compression je vais essayer de voir comment je dois faire :mouais: Etant une taupe en info, ça promet


----------



## Doryphore (25 Août 2006)

Si tu enregistres avec photoshop, ne mets pas le taux de qualit&#233; en dessous de 8 et &#231;a sera nickel 





(huh la qualit&#233; de cette image est un peu mauvaise, mais &#224; l'origine c'&#233;tait du 2.1mpx ^^)


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Wep, beau cliché Iceandfire!
> Même remarque que le collègue au dessus pour Craquounette.





Jolie photo bacriloo !  
Mais le cadre...


----------



## Doryphore (25 Août 2006)

C'est parce qu'il aime les nuages


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Pour la compression je vais essayer de voir comment je dois faire :mouais: Etant une taupe en info, ça promet



Tu as tous les outils sous la main maintenant


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Jolie photo bacriloo !
> Mais le cadre...



Désolé, c'est l'oeuvre "d'easyframe". :rose:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tous les outils sous la main maintenant



Merci beaucoup   
La photo est changée dans mon post précédent! Je comprends enfin pourquoi mes photos n'étaient pas terrible et souvent "floues"... 

Je peux annuler mon rdv chez l'ophtalmo


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Bon, en étant peut-être un peu prétentieux, celle là me rappelle ces dessins japonais ou la montagne n'est jamais dessinée, mais esquiscée par les nuages qui l'entourent.
Sauf que c'est (encore...) en Italie.


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2006)

&#231;a fait toujours partie de ta s&#233;rie pench&#233;e? 

_je me permets car j'ai eu r&#233;guli&#232;rement ce type de remarques sur mes photos _


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux annuler mon rdv chez l'ophtalmo



Par contre tu me dois 70 Euros: c'est cher la consult' d'anesthésiste en privé 

C'est beau l'Italie mon Ponkounet!


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en étant peut-être un peu prétentieux, celle là me rappelle ces dessins japonais ou la montagne n'est jamais dessinée, mais esquiscée par les nuages qui l'entourent.
> Sauf que c'est (encore...) en Italie.


C'est à qui ce bras ?


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

I love my tractor!


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233;, c'est l'oeuvre "d'easyframe". :rose:



Avec un cadre noir, &#231;a le fait. 





PS : J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; EasyFrame pour voir ce qu'on peut faire avec. 
[Edith]
Je dois trop avoir l'habitude de Photoshop, ce genre de logiciel est trop "simple" pour moi, je ne vois pas avec quels outils cr&#233;er ses propres cadres ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça fait toujours partie de ta série penchée?
> 
> _je me permets car j'ai eu régulièrement ce type de remarques sur mes photos _


Officiellement, non.
Mais on peut voir que je me suis servi de l'arbre à gauche pour border verticalement la photo - donc comme l'arbre n'était sans doute pas 100% vertical, il se peut que...

Quant aux remarques, en général, autour de moi, et à de rares exceptions près, la réaction est souvent "Ben, pourquoi t'as pris ça, il y a personne dessus?" - alors une petite remarque sur le cadrage...


----------



## Doryphore (25 Août 2006)

Ponk c'est un italomaniaque


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> Ponk c'est un italomaniaque



Ce n'est pas une tare... bien au contraire


----------



## Doryphore (25 Août 2006)

Loin de moi cette id&#233;e, ses photos sont chouettes


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

2 dernières pour en finir avec Ré:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2006)

Pour les Italomaniaques:






L'ile de Vulcano vue depuis l'ile de Lipari


----------



## joubichou (25 Août 2006)

là je me suis appliqué pour avoir les deux nettes 

[URL=http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizeddsc07689copyng2.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée, ses photos sont chouettes


Merci.
En fait, je n'y suiis allé qu'une fois, en 89 - à l'époque, je faisais pas mal de photos comme ça. Je ne m'y suis remis récement, elles ne sont pas encore développées...
D'où la prépondérane italienne dans mes posts...


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2006)

Dans la s&#233;rie "les insectes sont nos amis":


----------



## Sloughi (25 Août 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (25 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là je me suis appliqué pour avoir les deux nettes
> 
> Ne change rien c'est tip top mon chabijoux !!!:love:


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

J'y vais de mon zozio:


----------



## twk (25 Août 2006)

bacriloo 






Qui prendra définitivement le pas sur l'autre ?


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2006)




----------



## philire (25 Août 2006)




----------



## Doryphore (25 Août 2006)

So cute


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2006)

Vache Vosgienne (la vraie variété)






Shaeferthal bis


----------



## bacriloo (26 Août 2006)

Une petite derni&#232;re avant d'aller au lit: Le "Flat Iron" &#224; Big Apple (2003). :love:


----------



## philire (26 Août 2006)

Incroyable, ce truc, bacriloo !!​


----------



## Doryphore (26 Août 2006)

Mdr la t&#234;te du pauvre piaf !


Sinon, tr&#232;s chouette le flat iron en n&blanc et les vaches


----------



## twk (26 Août 2006)

Mes respects du matin 

Ce sont les bénéfices net de macGé, va falloir bosser les mecs 







bacriloo


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le trouve pas mal ton paysage penché. Ca me fait penser a la côte sud ouest de l'Irlande.
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai fait un paysage penché une fois mais c'etait pour pouvoir tout faire rentrer dans la photo:
> 
> ...



Ah ben si on a le droit de poster en double, alors, moi aussi, je recycle  :


----------



## bacriloo (26 Août 2006)

J'avais bien aimé ce cliché d'un couple faisant ses photos de mariage sur Liberty Island (au pied de la statue de la liberté). Ah ces ricains...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si on a le droit de poster en double, alors, moi aussi, je recycle  :
> 
> 
> ​


Ah ben oui mais non: ta photo elle penche pas! 

 

Superbe le Flat Iron


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe le Flat Iron



suis sur le point d'acheter un appart dedans ,mais ya pu de place au dernier étage  ...me contenterai d'un peu plus bas...


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui mais non: ta photo elle penche pas!




hmmm.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Vbull, tout &#231;a...

j'h&#233;site entre c'est rat&#233; et c'est g&#233;nial... 

g&#233;nial


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2006)

j'ai retrouvé ca du 18 mars

pas de trucage ,je précise ...


----------



## bacriloo (26 Août 2006)

Un morceau du -magnifique- Chrysler building (mon préféré avec le "Fer à repasser")


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2006)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2006)

j'adore tous ces pots de photos, il y a vraiment de belles choses !






Elle date un peu celle-là, la route du retour des Deux Alpes en 2004


----------



## bacriloo (26 Août 2006)

Attention, je mords!


----------



## fanou (26 Août 2006)

Vous avez dit "penché" ?


----------



## bacriloo (26 Août 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit "penché" ?



Très sympa, bravo!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2006)

bien Yvos !mais redresse un tout petit poil et C nickel 
bien Fanou ,comme je disais ,une photo pench&#233;e peut le faire a condition ...et bien la c'est bon ,le bateau dans la diagonale ,c'est bien.

bravo a ts les 2


----------



## Sloughi (26 Août 2006)




----------



## joubichou (26 Août 2006)

pour ceux qui veulent toucher du bois 

[URL=http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg3914pi6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## IceandFire (26 Août 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit "penché" ?



C'EST CHEZ MOI !!!:love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)




----------



## fanou (26 Août 2006)

un autre point de vue:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Août 2006)

i want to go home...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

2 bebetes dans le desert :love:


----------



## Dory (26 Août 2006)

Super le fiston ...un vrai touareg...:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2006)

Je lui trouve un air de prince du pétrole


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> 2 bebetes dans le desert :love:


Tatav: la prochaine fois pense a faire le tour du chameau de façon à éviter d'avoir le soleil en plein dans l'axe...


----------



## philire (26 Août 2006)

Elle prend toujours ses photos en face du soleil maintenant, y a pas de reflet dans les lunettes comme ça


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2006)

Juste en passant, j'utilise ce sujet que j'affectionne tout particulièrement, pour remercier tous ceux qui nous ont souhaité de bien belles choses...  

Merci.







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dory (26 Août 2006)

> bien belles choses.


Beaucoup de bonheur..:love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Août 2006)

F&#233;licitations ! :love: Pour ceux qui ne vous auraient pas souhait&#233; de bonnes choses avant, on peut toujours maintenant, non ? :rose: 

Plein de bonheur :love: :love:


----------



## bacriloo (26 Août 2006)

NYPD Blue


----------



## iNano (26 Août 2006)

Comme vous &#234;tes beauuuuuuuux !!!!!! :love: :love: :love: 
Plein de bonheur pour vous deux !!!!! 

Edit : c'est pour Jahrom et Malow, hein, pas des m&#244;ssieurs &#224; cheval ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de bonheur..:love: :love:



Et une cravatte moins... enfin plus... ou alors... nan en fait nan...


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et une cravatte moins... enfin plus... ou alors... nan en fait nan...




Arrêtes, j'ai déjà galéré pour avoir la même couleur et matière que la chemise...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> photo du mariage de jahrom et malow
> :love: :love: :love:



C'est marrant vous avez le même nez !

Je vais aller vérifier le nez de mon homme 

Sinon félicitations  D'ailleurs tous ceux qui se marient ne tardent pas à faire des bébés ... ou l'inverse


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

PPF:




_Allez-y envoyez les grandes roues.... _


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

Ca me fait penser, il faut que je passe mon brevet, moi, tiens.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Arr&#234;tes, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; gal&#233;r&#233; pour avoir la m&#234;me couleur et mati&#232;re que la chemise...


Paske t'avais pas gal&#233;r&#233; pour trouver une chemise pareille?  :afraid: 

En fait &#231;a donne un c&#244;t&#233; un peu "Aqua Style". Manque plus que le calbut en alu bross&#233;.  :love:



Tr&#232;s jolie roue Lastrada


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

....les bancs publics, bancs publics.




Salut Fran&#231;ois


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait &#231;a donne un c&#244;t&#233; un peu "Aqua Style". Manque plus que le calbut en alu bross&#233;.  :love:


..et la fonction Expos&#233;... 

Allez, puisqu'on n'a pas le droit de flooder sans mettre une photo, je m'aventure (merci pour votre indulgence) :






_[&#233;dit&#233; pour agrandir un peu la taille]_


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

Ah j'ai plus de boule pour pointer cet escalier.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Allez, puisqu'on n'a pas le droit de flooder sans mettre une photo, je m'aventure (merci pour votre indulgence) :
> 
> _colimaçon_​




Classique mais pas mal; Un peu petite ton image par contre (tu peux aller jusqu'a 600 pix dde dimension max  )​


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Classique mais pas mal; Un peu petite ton image par contre (tu peux aller jusqu'a 600 pix dde dimension max  )​


Oui, la faute à Imageshack.
Mais je viens d'essayer d'apprivoiser Imagewell (sympa ce petit soft), donc ça va s'améliorer (je vais éditer le post précédent).

Petit essai :






 Oui, je sais, je dois nettoyer mon objectif plus souvent. :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2006)

_Toute fra&#238;che de ce soir 

Lastrada... Impossible de te bouler..._


----------



## arcank (26 Août 2006)

Dans le Berry !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2006)

Bienvenue sur la planète Mars.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)




----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2006)

MamyBlue, sors de mon corps !  




​

Merci &#224; ceux qui m'ont boul&#233; vert sur les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes photos, je ne m'y attendais pas, mais &#231;a fait plaisir quand m&#234;me, bien que j'aie parfaitement conscience que je n'arrive pas &#224; la cheville de certains contributeurs. Moi, c'est plut&#244;t la musique. :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

Une sortie en famille, ce soir nous avons été à la montagne pour manger une fondue. 1er arrêt le Chalet de le Matoulaz, hélas plus de place, j'en ai profité pour prendre une photo de la vue...  (Pas facile car il faisait pas très beau)  



​Puis départ pour le Chalet du Suchet ! En route nous avons eu de la pluie et nous avons rencontrer bien entendu des vaches, elles sont à la montagne maintenant... Et là-haut elles sont heureuses tout leur appartient même le chemin... ​ 


​Arrrivée au Suchet, zut le brouillard...  Nous avons commandé la fondue et par chance le brouillard est parti et j'ai profité de faire une photo... ​ 


​Nous avons passé une merveilleuse soirée et la fondue, hummmm c'était délicieux...:love:​


----------



## mistertitan (27 Août 2006)

beaucoup de vélos, et au milieu... un regard



​


----------



## Nobody (27 Août 2006)

Départ du 200m féminin au Mémorial Van Damme, ce vendredi. A la ligne 5: Kim Gevaert.
  






Bon, je sais: j'ai oublié de positionner la roulette sur mode rapide, je me serais bien mis des claques, alors s'il vous plait, n'en rajoutez pas. :rateau:

Rien que de dire ça, ça va fuser.


----------



## bacriloo (27 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> ]



Vraiment sympa Lastrada, on se croirait dans un thriller!


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> MamyBlue, sors de mon corps !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je veux bien mais j'y arrive pas...  chui obligée d'y rester ( en plus j'adore les champs de flleurs ) et tu devras me supporter le restant de tes jours... Pas de chance :hein: mdr    

Bravo à tous pour vos belles photos !!! ​ 

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup de vélos, et au milieu... un regard



Alors là!


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors là!



+1


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2006)

La classe. 



			
				vB a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mistertitan.


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

j'ai un cerisier qui suinte de partout


----------



## joubichou (27 Août 2006)

c'est pas bon signe si ton cerisier fait de la gomme   

[URL=http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedphoto004bh6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ange_63 (27 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un cerisier qui suinte de partout
> 
> http://gauthier.nicolas.free.fr/images/arbremg.jpg



Problèmes de Pseudomonas?


----------



## mistertitan (27 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La classe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est qui vB, j'ai pas trouvé?


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui vB, j'ai pas trouvé?




C'est Herr Von Bulletin ! °-)


----------



## mistertitan (27 Août 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Août 2006)




----------



## yvos (27 Août 2006)




----------



## joubichou (27 Août 2006)

cet aprèm j'ai fait dans le canard

[URL=http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg4045vy6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## joubichou (27 Août 2006)

[URL=http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg3991np0.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## béné (27 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dans le jardin de mes parents il y a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joubichou (27 Août 2006)

[URL=http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg4047ad1.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Août 2006)

béné a dit:
			
		

> reposant,magnifique.....



Jamais deux sans trois béné  Elles les aura toutes faites la première journée    (combo)
on ne cite pas les photos :love:


----------



## SirDeck (27 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/fleur4.jpg​



Un côté japonais sympa...


----------



## mistertitan (27 Août 2006)

la peche est un sport qu'on pratique dès le plus jeune age dans le mekong


----------



## doudou83 (27 Août 2006)

Hello tous !!!! ah , je ne me lasse pas de regarder toutes ces photos , elles sont toujours aussi belles  "mon " Choubichouxx...le canard au vin rouge avec des champipis ??? Ah, j'ai déjà faim !!! pardonnez moi :love:   
Photo prise il y a quelques jours dans le Berry sous un ciel.....menaçant


----------



## doudou83 (27 Août 2006)

Toujours dans le parc de ce château .  un brin de soleil aurait été mieux....:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> ...  un brin de soleil aurait été mieux....:mouais:


je ne pense pas... c'est ce qui fait (_en partie_) l'intérêt et la beauté de la première photo postée.......


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> cet aprèm j'ai fait dans le canard


C'est dégueulasse! :sick:

 

Allez hop, du rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

J'ai un ptit message d&#233;guis&#233; pour Joubichou surtout mais pour tout le monde en fait derri&#232;re cette photo...
C'est pris cet apr&#232;s-midi, chez moi dans le jardin.

Et pour la question contenue dans le lien, si vous pouviez me r&#233;pondre assez vite, je crois que l'omelette est pr&#234;te &#224; &#234;tre servie...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

tu veux nous empoisonner ou quoi ?  a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la question contenue dans le lien, si vous pouviez me r&#233;pondre assez vite, je crois que l'omelette est pr&#234;te &#224; &#234;tre servie...


Heu ben je dirais que .... tu les go&#251;tes et puis tu nous dit :rateau:

Sinon tr&#232;s belles photos


----------



## Craquounette (27 Août 2006)




----------



## yvos (27 Août 2006)

joli, craquounette


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2006)

Eh oh...  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> joli, craquounette


 



J'aime beaucoup, c'est où?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

autre bleu.......

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00993rh5.jpg


----------



## Craquounette (27 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh...



Il parlait de la photo... pas de moi  Arrête de faire ton jaloux parce que bon... t'es quand même un privilégié  J'en connais qui t'envient 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup, c'est où?



dans une école à Lausanne  

Yvos  

Mackie ton "cerisier coulant" est superbe


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Il parlait de la photo... pas de moi  Arr&#234;te de faire ton jaloux parce que bon... t'es quand m&#234;me un privil&#233;gi&#233;  J'en connais qui t'envient


 
 Ah, oui...  





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> dans une &#233;cole &#224; Lausanne


 
 :affraid:


Bient&#244;t je posterai de nouvelles photos.   Pis un nouveau site tout &#231;a.


----------



## mfay (27 Août 2006)

Et une joubichouterie :


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2006)

Photos pour des amis qui se mariaient hier. 
Journ&#233;e un peu stressante vu que j'&#233;tais l'homme charg&#233; des photos. 
Au finale, des images classiques r&#233;ussies, ouf, des images un peu sp&#233;ciales tr&#232;s sympas et des photos de fin soir&#233;e comme j'aime les faire. 

L'effet "tente blanche" est assez sympa. Je n'ai pas encore corrig&#233;, il y a un peu trop de jaune.  
"sur un nuage..."


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)

Sympas! 

Apr&#232;s le rose, du bleu:


----------



## SirDeck (27 Août 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2006)

​


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> j'étais l'homme chargé des photos.



n'ait pas peur des mots ,on appelle ca un photographe ,tes superbes images prouvent que tu mérites ce titre!


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2006)

​


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2006)

​
:sleep:


----------



## toys (27 Août 2006)

une petite que je trouve rigolote.






je suis a fond dans le rouge en ce moment.


----------



## esope (27 Août 2006)

merci Nightwalker pour ce superbe enchaînement de série, le tout avec une préférences pour les deux sur l'aéroport


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2006)

Femme Fatale  






Prise chez moi, pas loin du Luberon


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> merci Nightwalker pour ce superbe enchaînement de série, le tout avec une préférences pour les deux sur l'aéroport


Merci à toi et à ceux/celles qui sont passé(e)s par la case "disco"...

La première série d'aéroport est celle de l'aéroport de Kuala Lumpur. Très honettement, je n'ai jamais vu ailleurs un aéroport avec le carrelage qui brille toute la journée non stop... ( j'y suis resté 9 heures en transit  ). Et la deuxième série est celle de Charles de Gaule... le nouveau terminal... l'architecture est surprenante...

Merci encore


----------



## philire (28 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous trouvez pas qu'on dirait Adjani dans Subway?


Oui, bien sûr, mais as-tu Jean-Marc Barr dans le Grand Bleu ?


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

J'attends avec impatience le portrait de Luc Besson. 

En attendant, pour rester (vaguement) dans le domaine du cinéma, petit détour à Ouarzazate (lieu de beaucoup de tournages) :


----------



## esope (28 Août 2006)

suivez le guide  ​


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

Ouarzazate, take 2.


----------



## bacriloo (28 Août 2006)

J'ai aussi quelques pistils qui trainent:












Capturés dans le jardin de pôpa!

Bonne nuit les petits...


----------



## philire (28 Août 2006)

Magnifique, tous 


... fredintosh, tu m&#233;rites bien ce que t'as demand&#233; 





​


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> ... fredintosh, tu mérites bien ce que t'as demandé


Merci !  

Il a encore grossi, Besson, non ?


----------



## philire (28 Août 2006)

Certains le disent


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2006)

Je crois que c'était du côté d'Udaipur, en Inde toujours.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Sinon félicitations  D'ailleurs tous ceux qui se marient ne tardent pas à faire des bébés ...



... Et depuis que le monde est monde... Dormez tranquilles, braves gens...


----------



## twk (28 Août 2006)

Un petit faible pour Ouarzazate (1) et la statue d'esope :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2006)

Nightwalker 

c'est Kuala Lumpur le 1er a&#233;roport? edit: ba il y avait d&#233;j&#224; la r&#233;ponse 

Fredintosh:


----------



## joubichou (28 Août 2006)

encore un beau canard  

[URL=http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg4065ay2.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

mes elephants a moi


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Femme Fatale
> 
> Prise chez moi, pas loin du Luberon


Une copine


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Mouais fadasse les couleurs :mouais:​ 
​


----------



## joubichou (28 Août 2006)

Odré pour améliorer ta photo tu peux jouer sur la saturation et sur le gamma


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Un peu retouchée tu dis ! oui mais du coup les couleurs ne sont plus trop naturelles : faudrait entre les deux.
En fait elle bien sur mon ordi mais dès que je la mets sois dans la galerie sois sur un serveur, elle perd de sa couleur .... ça vient peut être de la compression et pourtant en la visionnant dans photoshop même compressé y'a pas de perte de couleurs ....


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu retouch&#233;e tu dis ! oui mais du coup les couleurs ne sont plus trop naturelles : faudrait entre les deux.
> En fait elle bien sur mon ordi mais d&#232;s que je la mets sois dans la galerie sois sur un serveur, elle perd de sa couleur .... &#231;a vient peut &#234;tre de la compression et pourtant en la visionnant dans photoshop m&#234;me compress&#233; y'a pas de perte de couleurs ....



C'est un probl&#232;me de profils colorim&#233;triques diff&#233;rents entre Photoshop et ton &#233;cran.
Peut-&#234;tre aussi le calibrage de ton &#233;cran. 
Le web aussi, c'est vrai, fait office de machine &#224; d&#233;laver.


PS : Les couleurs tu les trouves fadasses, mais comme &#231;a je les trouve sympas. 
[Edith]
Avec un petit coup p&#234;che :





[/Edith]


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

jean Marc  mon ami et voisin


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est un problème de profils colorimétriques différents entre Photoshop et ton écran.
> Peut-être aussi le calibrage de ton écran.
> Le web aussi, c'est vrai, fait office de machine à délaver.
> 
> ...



Je ne peux pas te bouler 

J'vais aller voir du côté des profils colorimétriques ...


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas te bouler
> 
> J'vais aller voir du côté des profils colorimétriques ...





T'as une Camaro ?


----------



## joubichou (28 Août 2006)

[url=http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg4015pm5.jpg][img=http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/9678/resizedimg4015pm5.th.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'as une Camaro ?



kezako ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

une caisse et le nom d'un blaireau


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> kezako ?





			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> photo retouchée par ma*camaro*




Voilà une Camaro. 




			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> une caisse et le nom d'un blaireau




Ahem, c'est qui le blaireau ? :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

c'est lui


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2006)




----------



## yvos (28 Août 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

bucolique en ce moment le ptit Yvos


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bucolique en ce moment le ptit Yvos



c'est ma bouée de sauvetage quand je suis pas inspiré


----------



## Lastrada (28 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma bouée de sauvetage quand je suis pas inspiré



Moi, c'est les décollages de bancs. 





_Je suis bouleless. Mais le coeur y est._


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

_pas eu le temps de regarder tout mais ya de tr&#232;s tr&#232;s jolies choses... 

ps : mes amiti&#233;s renouvel&#233;es &#224; mon voisin Ice et &#224; mon "pays" yvos ! 
_


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

dis donc voisin c'est quand que tu viens faux breton   :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> dis donc voisin c'est quand que tu viens faux breton   :love:



_Nantes-Rennes, 1H20 de route... 


quand tu veux !! _


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

J'ai deux amours...







 @Alem : 450 neuros c'est cher pour mon lien ?
Re : j'ai perdu à 20 neuros près... j'suis vert !!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

Picouto, ils sont bien beaux tes amours.


----------



## bacriloo (28 Août 2006)

On est bien à Rennes hein Macmarco?!


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> On est bien à Rennes hein Macmarco?!




Oui, c'est le Quai de la Prévalaye à gauche et le Quai Saint-Cyr à droite où sont amarrées les péniches.


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Août 2006)

Salut à tous  

Lever de soleil ce matin à Aigues-Mortes


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> Lever de soleil ce matin à Aigues-Mortes
> 
> ...


Pitin© déjà !!!!! 
j'ai pas vu la nuit passer moi !


----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2006)

Le marais poitevin....




Dans les alpes de hautes provence




Mon fiston




edit1: d&#233;sol&#233; pour la taille
edit2: rectifi&#233;


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Août 2006)

Si &#231;a peut te rassurer Picouto,    voici le ciel ce soir&#8230;   




Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> @Alem : 450 neuros c'est cher pour mon lien ?



_non, pas trop... _


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _non, pas trop... _


C'est trop tard... je l'ai perdu à 10$ !  non je ne suis pas énervé... mais alors pas du tout ...


----------



## twk (28 Août 2006)

Pti coucou photographique rapide 

(Dommage que le background du forum soit blanc, mon cadre sert a rien )


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Pti coucou photographique rapide
> 
> (Dommage que le background du forum soit blanc, mon cadre sert a rien )



Rajoute-lui un contour noir d'un pixel, ce sera bon.


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

​


----------



## mfay (28 Août 2006)

Quatre Joubichouteries  (j'ai corrig&#233;  je ne sais plus compter)


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

Pour vous Mesdames 



​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Trois Joubichouteries


J'en vois quatre, dont la première me ravit.


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

En temps ordinaire, j'aime les "victoires aillées" mais celle-là  comment dire ?  ... elle est affreuse






Pour les curieux, c'est à St Nazaire... à la gloire des soldats US de 14-18 et de 39-45... :mouais:​


----------



## bacriloo (28 Août 2006)

et _dieu sauve la reine_!


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous Mesdames
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/Fleurs5.jpg​



Et nous on peut crever??!!!


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Et nous on peut crever??!!!


tu piques trop


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tu piques trop



je soigne pourtant mes jambes!


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je soigne pourtant mes jambes!


Pas assez !!! 
Prend exemple 




​


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

_allez une petite série résumant ma journée de dimanche dans le petit village du Morbihan où habite ma compagne_

_ il y a un lien dans une des images ! _

_



_

_



_

_ 

_

_attention, certaines choses choqueront certaines personnes mais en raviront d'autres. Je précise que je ne fouinais pas dans les maisons dans lesquelles je suis passé, nous avions une autorisation de récupérer certaines choses pour le travail de ma compagne. de toute façon, la puanteur du lieu ne rendait pas les choses faciles...

désolé pour le mauvais affichage de simple Viewer, je débute en la chose mais je vous promets de m'améliorer. 
_​


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _allez une petite série résumant ma journée de dimanche dans le petit village du Morbihan où habite ma compagne_
> 
> _ il y a un lien dans une des images ! _
> 
> ...


Pitin© mon dimanche a été moins root ... 
quel matériel ?
si tu as un pb avec simpleviewer, n'hésite pas !


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Waouh terrible! (le lien aussi)


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pitin&#169; mon dimanche a &#233;t&#233; moins root ...
> quel mat&#233;riel ?
> si tu as un pb avec simpleviewer, n'h&#233;site pas !


_m&#233;fie-toi quand m&#234;me si un jour ta compagne te dit de t'habiller d&#233;gueu pour aller chercher de vieilles vitres... marcher sur un matelas de d&#233;composition active est assez terrifiant et odorant... :affraid:  

le matos : D70s + 60 micro-nikkor souvent &#224; 1600asa et sous l'emprise de rideaux vieillis jaun&#226;tres _

_pour simpleviewer, je n'h&#233;siterais pas donc.  allez au dodo ! 

merci bacriloo ! 
_


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2006)




----------



## N°6 (29 Août 2006)

alèm, cette série est dingue !  J'adore ! :style: 

Petit souci sous camino quand même  :


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

_(de m&#234;me sous firefox, &#231;a s'affiche pourtant correctement dans ce m&#234;me firefox via Dream, je pense qu'il n'y a qu'une petite chose &#224; changer sous dream, je le ferais ce soir) 
_


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> al&#232;m, cette s&#233;rie est dingue !  J'adore ! :style:


Superbe s&#233;rie en effet! Ca me rappelle le travail de Simon Larbalestier pour les Artwork des Pixies (cliquer sur Portofolio > Early Work).

Celle avec Giscard est terrible!


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _(de même sous firefox, ça s'affiche pourtant correctement dans ce même firefox via Dream, je pense qu'il n'y a qu'une petite chose à changer sous dream, je le ferais ce soir)
> _



le module de simpleviewer se comporte de manière à centrer l'image en grand par rapport* à la place qui lui est donnée* *(le positionnement des vignettes se fait relativement à cela et donc les vignettes peuvent ne pas toutes apparaître correctement -> dans ce cas, il faut en reduire le nombre en colonne ou en ligne suivant la manière que tu veux les mettre). Dans ta page, il semble que* tu fixes un contrainte en hauteur*. Dans cas, simpleviewer fonctionne de manière à voir la totalité de ton image en grand (et donc en réduit proportionnellement l'affichage)

*idem lorsque tu as un écran plus petit ou un définition plus faible -> simpleviewer réduit la taille de l'image en grand de manière à ce qu'elle soit visible dans son intégralité (avec un désagréable effet d'escalier).

sinon, belle série  ça me rappelle les baraques abandonnées dans lesquelles on allait faire les cons avec les djeunes de mon bled


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2006)

h&#233; Alem , ta trouv&#233; un endroit frapp&#233; par une bombe atomique dans les ann&#233;es 70 ! Giscard ,504 Pigeot etc des vieilleries qui existent plus de nos jours ... 

Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; [MGZ] al&#232;m.

allez ,va jt'aime bien quand meme ,malgr&#233; nos petits accrochages qui pimentent la vie du forum !

et puis un amateur d'Eric Dolphy ne peut etre qu'un homme de gout !

sans dec ,bien ta s&#233;rie ...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2006)

Rémi.


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2006)

_Edit : suivant les conseils d'etudiant69 la version B&W_


----------



## ikiki (29 Août 2006)

'lut 
Arf, je viens de me congner 30 pages en 30 minutes, belle perf je crois  
En tout cas j'en ai pris plein les mirettes 

J'ai quelques tofs à poster (pas tout de suite alèm, reste calme  ) que j'ai prises pendant mes vac' en Ardèche avec un minable optio 50 de Pentax (pas pris le risque d'emmener le D70).
Mais cet ****** d'APN m'a collé la date sur toutes les photos, en gros truc tout bleu et laid, quelqu'un sait comment l'enlever?


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Mais cet ****** d'APN m'a collé la date sur toutes les photos, en gros truc tout bleu et laid, quelqu'un sait comment l'enlever?



Ben c'est pas à ton apn qu'il faut s'en prendre, il fait ce que tu lui dis de faire. :hein:
Je m'étais fait avoir aussi avec mon 1er apn, et, sauf erreur, rien à faire à part du photoshop ou un recadrage...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'lut
> Arf, je viens de me congner 30 pages en 30 minutes, belle perf je crois
> En tout cas j'en ai pris plein les mirettes
> 
> ...



ouai ta raison ...moi dans les endroits craignos ,c'est le D50 qui va s'y coller a partir de maintenant ...


----------



## ikiki (29 Août 2006)

ouaip j'ai vu ça dans le menu de config de l'APN, "coller la date" était sur "oui"..., naz que ça ne soit pas réversible... 

J'ai trouvé un plug in le permettant, détail ici, mais c'est un peu chèro...
En tout cas c'est possible, sinon je vais me faire incendier par la smala avec laquelle je suis parti en vac' 
Au moins 150 tofs à corriger  , ya du taf :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ta raison ...moi dans les endroits craignos ,c'est le D50 qui va s'y coller a partir de maintenant ...



Faut dire que l'Ardèche c'est vraiment super craignos! Les favellas de Rio c'est Disneyland a côté!


----------



## twk (29 Août 2006)

@ Macmarco : Oui j'y ai penser mais pas le temps de d&#233;marrer photoshop, il fallait que je parte 






Une petite soif ?


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que l'Ardèche c'est vraiment super craignos! Les favellas de Rio c'est Disneyland a côté!



Mouarf!


----------



## Moumoune (29 Août 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que l'Ardèche c'est vraiment super craignos! Les favellas de Rio c'est Disneyland a côté!




 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:          
ya pas un moyen de "boulage d'urgence" ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> ya pas un moyen de "boulage d'urgence" ???



Fais comme moi dans ce cas là, tu l'insultes copieusement par mp... de toute façon il n'est pas drôle et n'a aucun talent...   :love: :love:  (jp  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que l'Ardèche c'est vraiment super craignos! Les favellas de Rio c'est Disneyland a côté!




rigole pas ,un voisin qui a une BMW série 3 décapotable s'est fait lacérer son toit il y a qq années ,dans l'ardeche ...
et c'est pas une blague.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> rigole pas ,un voisin qui a une BMW série 3 décapotable s'est fait lacérer son toit il y a qq années ,dans l'ardeche ...
> et c'est pas une blague.



Mon dieu, c'est pire que le 9-3 :afraid:


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> rigole pas ,un voisin qui a une BMW série 3 décapotable s'est fait lacérer son toit il y a qq années ,dans l'ardeche ...
> et c'est pas une blague.



et ho! j'ai pas fait exprès, hein.
j'y peux rien si j'arrive pas à me contrôler avec les bagnoles du 8-8


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

Bon &#231;a manque de photos ici:

Un autre coin ou il vaut mieux ne pas sortir de son Hummer: le Luberon


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Arf ayè j'me suis fait pipi dessus!    

Sinon nice shot, come d'hab'!


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça manque de photos ici:
> 
> Un autre coin ou il vaut mieux ne pas sortir de son Hummer: le Luberon
> 
> image



C'est quel village ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel village ?


Gordes


----------



## joubichou (29 Août 2006)

face à face [url=http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg3010rq3.jpg][img=http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/2703/resizedimg3010rq3.th.jpg][/URL]


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Gordes




Arf ma mere y a travaillé là-bas. C'est devenu un parc d'attraction ce village.

Je plain les habitants


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Gordes



La ressemblance n'est pas que dans le nom : Cordes. J'ai bien cherché mais j'ai rien à poster sur Cordes.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et ho! j'ai pas fait exprès, hein.
> j'y peux rien si j'arrive pas à me contrôler avec les bagnoles du 8-8




non 5 7 sa BM !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Gourdes ? C'est le patelin d'Odr&#233; &#231;a non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2006)

JP ,Gordes ,couleurs IMPEC !

qu'a tu fais sous toshop sur ton fichier initial?

certains n'aiment pas qu'on parle de çà mais moi ca me pasionne ;..

merci .


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> JP ,Gordes ,couleurs IMPEC !
> 
> qu'a tu fais sous toshop sur ton fichier initial?



Rien 

Juste un filtre polarisant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Gourdes ? C'est le patelin d'Odré ça non ?



Non c'est Lozanne et débrouilles toi avec ça ... 
Gourde c'est autre chose, une autre référence 

pour pas flooder : 




​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Arf ma mere y a travaillé là-bas. C'est devenu un parc d'attraction ce village.
> 
> Je plain les habitants


C'est vrai que la concentration de bouffons en 4x4 (généralement immatriculés 75) atteint des proportions effrayantes (pire que sur la côte c'est dire...) Mais c'est joli quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est Lozanne et d&#233;brouilles toi avec &#231;a ...
> Gourde c'est autre chose, une autre r&#233;f&#233;rence
> 
> pour pas flooder :
> ...


Original dis donc... =><=


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Original dis donc... =><=



Oui bon ... et un tracteur !

ça va comme ça ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2006)

En parlant de tracteur :




et puis puisque l'on fait aussi dans les bovins :


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Il me reste aussi un tracteur en réserve:


----------



## g.robinson (29 Août 2006)

Encore des tracteurs.
Là c'est dans une ferme du pays enchanté


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste aussi un tracteur en réserve:


J'adore! :love:


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'adore! :love:



Venant de toi, ça fait plaisir, grand fou! :love: :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (29 Août 2006)

Apres 2 semaines d'absence ... he oui vacances vacances ...

un chti tracteur


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2006)

Blue Man...Blue Sky...


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Waw, vintage ton tracto PommeQ!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Vos tracteurs me vont droit au coeur :love:


----------



## PommeQ (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Waw, vintage ton tracto PommeQ!



Vous pouvez peut être encore le trouver sur l'ile d'oleron à st trojan au bout du quai gauche ...  

PS: merci pour ces CDB :love:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Août 2006)

Bon ben allez... Un petit tracteur en cadeau... (J'espère que je ne l'ai jamais posté...:rose: )


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

ben tiens pendant qu'on y est !




​


----------



## Virpeen (29 Août 2006)

Je crois bien les avoir déjà postées celles-là... mais bon, elles sont d'actualité alors...


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

La grande classe Virpeen, comme d'habitude. :love:


----------



## PommeQ (29 Août 2006)

Jolies photos, joli traitement Virpeen   ... CDB bocked


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

_Virpeen, tu me fais penser &#224; des tas de trucs que j'ai fait dans ma jeunesse dont pas mal par chez vous dans un triangle allant du Mont D'or &#224; Mouthe et &#224; la source de ma Loue (je me la suis appropri&#233; comme Courbet)

j'aime ton regard ! 
_


----------



## Virpeen (29 Août 2006)

Merci pour vos cdb & commentaires...  Z'êtes adorables... :rose:


----------



## al02 (29 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Vos tracteurs me vont droit au coeur :love:



Je fais partie des d&#233;tracteurs !


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Août 2006)

Manque la précision, et le talent de Virpeen, mais puisque le ton le permet... :rose: 

Je suis aussi très "tracteur" :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Manque la précision, et le talent de Virpeen, mais puisque le ton le permet... :rose:
> 
> Je suis aussi très "tracteur" :love:
> 
> ​





Je ne te voyais pas si jeune !   :hein: 
Ah non, c'est pas autoportraits ! 









:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

_&#233;dit&#233; par al&#232;m : _l'image est ici pour ceux qui ont le courage d'attendre le chargement de 660Ko, de plus ma princesse, ta photo est trop grande.
*
la prochaine fois, encode en jpeg et avec une taille maxie de 600pixels.
Ceci &#233;tant, c'est une bonne photo mais mon r&#244;le de mod&#233;rateur m'emp&#234;che de vous la laisser voir ainsi.*


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> _édité par alèm : _l'image est ici pour ceux qui ont le courage d'attendre le chargement de 660Ko, de plus ma princesse, ta photo est trop grande.
> *
> la prochaine fois, encode en jpeg et avec une taille maxie de 600pixels.
> Ceci étant, c'est une bonne photo mais mon rôle de modérateur m'empêche de vous la laisser voir ainsi.*





Très sympa cette photo Roberta !


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2006)

tr&#232;s sympa cette mod&#233;ration R&#233;mi


----------



## Nathalex (29 Août 2006)

Un bouquetin haut-savoyard broute devant le Mont Buet :


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> très sympa cette modération Rémi




Mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage, elle est vraiment bien cette photo.
Tu l'as faite comment? Avec un truc jetable qui va dans l'eau ou bien il y avait une vitre qui donnait sur la piscine?
Jolies couleurs en tous cas.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2006)

tiens princess voici ta photo


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

_Ma chambre est jaune et grise
Avec un store bleu
Il y a un couvre-lit cerise
Juste au milieu

Qui je suis tient entre ces murs
Ces quatre murs de papier jaune
Où sétire dans un murmure
Le Fleuve jaune..._


----------



## golf (29 Août 2006)

Une premi&#232;re


----------



## Lastrada (30 Août 2006)

C'est fréquence star, ce soir 

VPDDPF(*):




_(*): Vraiment pour dire de pas floudre_


----------



## mistertitan (30 Août 2006)

o





			
				bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste aussi un tracteur en r&#233;serve:
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos._


tr&#232;s belle image. Dommage qu'elle soit r&#233;alis&#233;e en num&#233;rique, je pense qu'elle serait encore mieux avec un vrai tirage manuel argentique. elle aurait eu un peu moins de d&#233;finition mais plus de charme. Bravo en tout cas!!

Allez, je poste


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage, elle est vraiment bien cette photo.
> Tu l'as faite comment? Avec un truc jetable qui va dans l'eau ou bien il y avait une vitre qui donnait sur la piscine?
> Jolies couleurs en tous cas.




elle a eté prise avec un vieux canon etanche c'est un prima as-1  
c'est une des seule potables sur 3 rouleaux que j'ai fait , 
le developpeur m'a grillé 2 rouleaux sois disant qu'ils ont pris la lumiere :mouais: 



merci a tous :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

_rare et tr&#232;s bien le AS-1, beaucoup mieux que le WP-1 qui l'a remplac&#233; mais sans &#234;tre &#233;tanche &#224; 5M... 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ces quatre murs de papier jaune
> O&#249; s&#8217;&#233;tire dans un murmure
> Le Fleuve jaune...



C'est pas vrai... T'as encore fait pipi au lit? :rateau:


----------



## Doryphore (30 Août 2006)

Les photos de tracteur de wirpeen... wow ! ça mériterait d'être postérisé ça, elles dégagent une ambiance particulière.

Edit : en passant, quelques réminiscences du Mans Classic 2002 :








Mark Knopfler, le guitariste / chanteur de Dire Strait, au départ.








Un peu avant le départ de la course du petit matin, sur la piste.


La deuxième est cramée sur le ciel... mais à l'époque je n'avais que mon compact numérique 2mpx, c'était même son premier week-end de sortie 


Et un lever de soleil vu de la fenêtre de ma chambre, un matin brumeux :


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

Un noir et blanc, pour une fois.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Août 2006)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Août 2006)

Macmarco j'aime beaucoup ta photo !


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> Macmarco j'aime beaucoup ta photo !





Merci Tyite Bulle ! 
Figure-toi que j'aime bien la tienne aussi !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

jean Marc elle doit etre vieille la maison .... elle est rennaise ?


----------



## maximeG (30 Août 2006)

Vous en pensez quoi???


----------



## Doryphore (30 Août 2006)

Perso j'aime beaucoup le ciel &#233;trange sur la deuxi&#232;me


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

J'adore la deuxiéme ... c'est une pose longue ?
Un leger recadrage vers la droite et peut être un chti traitement ... a voir

 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (30 Août 2006)

Pour rebondir sur le noir & blanc... mais celle-ci n'est pas du noir & blanc...  






			
				maximeG a dit:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi???


J'aime bcp la 2e , avec un petit redressement...


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2006)

tchoo tchoo


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> jean Marc elle doit etre vieille la maison .... elle est rennaise ?



Je ne sais pas de quand date la maison, mais oui, elle est rennaise, elle est situ&#233;e rue de Lorient. 


MaximeG, comme Virpeen.   


Ice,  






Virpeen :love: 

LeProf, j'adore tes photos de loco !


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2006)

apr&#232;s la mouette qui n'est pas une mouette, c'est le noir et blanc qui n'est pas du noir et blanc.

ya qu'ici qu'on peut voir des trucs pareils. 

merci


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

MacMarco : pres du stade ? :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> MacMarco : pres du stade ? :love:




Oui, entre le stade...







Et ce pont :


----------



## twk (30 Août 2006)

Pas mal macmarco


----------



## doudou83 (30 Août 2006)

Hihi  





Vous êtes là ma douce ???






Oui mon bon , ici !!!!!


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> LeProf, j'adore tes photos de loco !



Merci beaucoup.....je ne suis pas un photographe pro ni même un averti, mais j'essaie de progresser.... à mon rythme ! Et ça fait du bien de voir que certaines photos sont appréciées  

Du coup, comme vous en redemandé (ca faisait longtemps que j'en avais pas postée même si je suis ce fil tres régulièrement) et que je viens de trouver une façon pour faire des cadres sur toshop (je suis une tanche avec), j'en profite pour en faire sur certaines photos.... et pour vous les faire partager  

Donc d'abord une petite de mon village:




Puis quelques photos de mes vacances dans les Alpes de hautes provence (90 km au-dessus de Nice):

Le Cabanon






Les blés











La chataigneraie











Balade









​
PS1: j'accepte toutes les critiques concernant ces photos, mon but est de progresser ! 
PS2: désolé si certains pensent qu'il y en a trop d'un coup


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.....je ne suis pas un photographe pro ni même un averti, mais j'essaie de progresser.... à mon rythme ! Et ça fait du bien de voir que certaines photos sont appréciées
> 
> Du coup, comme vous en redemandé (ca faisait longtemps que j'en avais pas postée même si je suis ce fil tres régulièrement) et que je viens de trouver une façon pour faire des cadres sur toshop (je suis une tanche avec), j'en profite pour en faire sur certaines photos.... et pour vous les faire partager
> 
> ...






Ma foi, elles sont pas mal du tout du tout ces photos !


----------



## joubichou (30 Août 2006)

Sa Majesté [URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg4056er8.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.....je ne suis pas un photographe pro ni m&#234;me un averti, mais j'essaie de progresser.... &#224; mon rythme ! Et &#231;a fait du bien de voir que certaines photos sont appr&#233;ci&#233;es
> 
> Du coup, comme vous en redemand&#233; (ca faisait longtemps que j'en avais pas post&#233;e m&#234;me si je suis ce fil tres r&#233;guli&#232;rement) et que je viens de trouver une fa&#231;on pour faire des cadres sur toshop (je suis une tanche avec), j'en profite pour en faire sur certaines photos.... et pour vous les faire partager
> 
> ...



Je les trouve un peu surexpos&#233;es tes photos (sauf le village) ... il faudrait verifier si tu n'as pas un bracketing auto &#224; +0,5 ou +1 ???? si c'est pas le cas et que tes photos sont legerement cram&#233;es bracket. &#224; -0,25 ou -0,5


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je les trouve un peu surexpos&#233;es tes photos (sauf le village) ... il faudrait verifier si tu n'as pas un bracketing auto &#224; +0,5 ou +1 ???? si c'est pas le cas et que tes photos sont legerement cram&#233;es bracket. &#224; -0,25 ou -0,5



oui effectivement je trouvais certaines un peu cram&#233;es.
Je pr&#233;cise, elles ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233; avec un EOS300D et comme objectifs : les sigma du kit 18-55 et 55-200 sans filtre....(peut &#234;tre qu'un filtre UV aiderait pour les prises en plein &#233;t&#233; avec une lumi&#232;re dure non ?)
:rose: je sais beurk, j'&#233;tudie le march&#233; pour acheter de nouveaux objos et parfaire ma technique.

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> oui effectivement je trouvais certaines un peu cramées.
> Je précise, elles ont été réalisé avec un EOS300D et comme objectifs : les sigma du kit 18-55 et 55-200 sans filtre....(peut être qu'un filtre UV aiderait pour les prises en plein été avec une lumière dure non ?)
> :rose: je sais beurk, j'étudie le marché pour acheter de nouveaux objos et parfaire ma technique.
> 
> Merci pour ton aide



Le 350D a t il une molette au dos ... car faut faire gaffe de pas toucher au bracketing avec ... car sur mon 10D ca me permet de faire des modifs d'expo rapide mais parfois par mégarde hop ...

Faut pas dire beurk ... la photo c'est d'abord l'oeil du photographe ... et pas le matos. Sinon ce serait trop facile  

Bonne continuation


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Le 350D a t il une molette au dos ... car faut faire gaffe de pas toucher au bracketing avec ... car sur mon 10D ca me permet de faire des modifs d'expo rapide mais parfois par mégarde hop ...



C'est le 300D et je crois bien que oui on peut modifier aussi via une molette.



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas dire beurk ... la photo c'est d'abord l'oeil du photographe ... et pas le matos. Sinon ce serait trop facile



Pour l'oeil du photographe, on est d'accord ... mais y a pas à dire, le matos aide aussi suivant les conditions extérieures, surtout quand on a des objectif bien lumineux.



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bonne continuation



Merci bien!


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

Joli ... c'est ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

13 ans que j'ai fait ces images... Gasp ! Ce fut une série au polaroid 600 réalisée lors d'une errance de fin d'été. Le polaroid 600 est un "fabriqueur" d'images mélancoliques, pour ceux qui aiment les archéologies imaginaires.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> 13 ans que j'ai fait ces images... Gasp ! Ce fut une s&#233;rie au polaroid 600 r&#233;alis&#233;e lors d'une errance de fin d'&#233;t&#233;. Le polaroid 600 est un "fabriqueur" d'images m&#233;lancoliques, pour ceux qui aiment les arch&#233;ologies imaginaires.


Ca devrait plaire a Al&#232;m je pense  

Ambiance fin du monde:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

ca me plait &#224; moi d&#233;j&#224;   un ptit cot&#233; pochette de U2...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ambiance fin du monde:


ou plutôt de jugement dernier !!!
Bel équilibre des gris.  

Encore une autre de la série, dédicacée à Mamyblue :love: et Teo :love: :


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

_bien vu jp !  j'ai aussi un Pola600 dans un coin pr&#234;t &#224; d&#233;gainer, je laisse la pelloche murir... je finis mes kodachromes ! (ps : &#231;a me g&#234;ne un peu que &#231;a penche sur ta tof, mais c'est pt&#234;t moi hein )

siouplait, on cause pas trop technique, ya un sujet pour &#231;a sinon ya le forum Photo ! 
_


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : ça me gêne un peu que ça penche sur ta tof, mais c'est ptêt moi hein


Je crois que c'est plutot la déformation du grand angle (mais basta la technique    )


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _
> siouplait, on cause pas trop technique, ya un sujet pour ça sinon ya le forum Photo !
> _




Pris note


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est plutot la déformation du grand angle (mais basta la technique    )



_c'est bien ce que je sous-entendais ! 
_


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2006)

​




​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Sous les ponts....
> ​


 
Quasiment au pied de notre dame... sympa les quais de Seine


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Quasiment au pied de notre dame... sympa les quais de Seine


Par contre c'est moi ou y'a une dominante jaune pisseux?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre c'est moi ou y'a une dominante jaune pisseux?


Y'a, mais j'espère que c'est voulu, parce que j'aime bien. Ça donne une impression de tristesse mélancolique.


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a, mais j'esp&#232;re que c'est voulu, parce que j'aime bien. &#199;a donne une impression de tristesse m&#233;lancolique.


 Merci parce que j'en ai chi.&#233; 
Et puis le fleuve jaune semble &#234;tre &#224; la mode 


_
 PS : tristesse et m&#233;lancolie ... pfiou... faut que je consulte moi :sad:

Edit : no problem jp...... si tu veux donner ta vision n'h&#233;site pas 
_


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a, mais j'espère que c'est voulu, parce que j'aime bien. Ça donne une impression de tristesse mélancolique.


Si c'est voulu je respecte mais j'adhère pas vraiment 
Le prend pas mal picouto, j'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais (d'habitude   ).


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Quasiment au pied de notre dame... sympa les quais de Seine


et toi t'as pas une photo d'un pont par hasard ??? ... un truc énorme et rouge trop souvent dans le brouillard


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _bien vu jp !  j'ai aussi un Pola600 dans un coin prêt à dégainer, je laisse la pelloche murir... je finis mes kodachromes ! (ps : ça me gêne un peu que ça penche sur ta tof, mais c'est ptêt moi hein )
> 
> siouplait, on cause pas trop technique, ya un sujet pour ça sinon ya le forum Photo !
> _



Tu as raison.   J'ai mal scanné. Sur l'original c'est droit !


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre c'est moi ou y'a une dominante jaune pisseux?


 

ba tu sais sous les pont parisiens, ca sent pas toujours tres bon....donc cet aspect pisseux ne me surprend pas  

Et ta photo avec la chapelle et son ciel me plonge dans de vieux souvenirs de lecture 




			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et toi t'as pas une photo d'un pont par hasard ??? ... un truc énorme et rouge trop souvent dans le brouillard


 
Celui de San Mateo est tout aussi surprenant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Virpeen (30 Août 2006)

Alors moi, je suis totalement fan et sous le charme de tes photos jul29.... :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

_dites, serait temps pour certains d'aller aussi s'inscrire sur les forums h0lg4.org...  
_


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

r&#233;mi pervers vas !


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _dites, serait temps pour certains d'aller aussi s'inscrire sur les forums h0lg4.org...  _


 
Merci pour l'adresse.... tu sais ou je pourrais trouver des films ?


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> rémi pervers vas !



_j'y suis aussi mais dans la catégorie non-cheap avec mon semflex et mon rolleiflex d'ici quelques heures. _



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'adresse.... tu sais ou je pourrais trouver des films ?



_oui, prends-toi du Kodak Gold ou du Reala en format 120, n'hésite pas, le rendu aléatoire de ta new girlfriend devrait bien aller avec la lumière de SF. 

un conseil : si tu peux faire développer avant de rentrer, c'est pas mal mieux avec le 120 quand même. 
_


----------



## twk (30 Août 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a non ?


----------



## Virpeen (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _j'y suis aussi mais dans la cat&#233;gorie non-cheap avec mon semflex et mon rolleiflex d'ici quelques heures. _



Wahou ! Ben dis donc... :love: Trop chers et trop inexploitables pour moi, mais qu'est-ce que j'aimerais m'y mettre... :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _mon rolleiflex _




:love: :love: :love:  J'adore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## twk (30 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> déjà vu ça non ?



Ah nan ça n'est pas la même


----------



## mistertitan (31 Août 2006)

ca le rolleiflex, c'est quelque chose. je me laisserai bien tenter par un Blad serie 500...

Mais j'envisage plutot de commencer avec un lubitel 2 un seagull ou un semflex, juste pour tester et pour la beaut&#233; de l'appareil


----------



## Melounette (31 Août 2006)

Hé bé vous avez pas chômé ici.  Ah et pis c'est pitètre moi, mais je trouve que ça a augmenté encore en qualité, un cran au-dessus.
Bon bin une petite en toute modestie là, et spéchiole dédicasse à Virpeen qui a mis de superbes photos de Berlin sur son site. On a vraiment l'ambiance de la ville, on s'y croirait presque. 





Et c'est dédicassé aussi aux anciens et aux modos : vous voyez je sais où se trouve la sortie. Pas de souci. 
Ciao les nonos et les nanas, je repars et je reviens j'sais pas quand. Strop de bonheur non ?


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2006)




----------



## Picouto (31 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tof


*! Attention ce qui suit est un commentaire d'une utilit&#233; et d'une profondeur sans pr&#233;c&#233;dent !*










Remarquable, j'adore :love:

H&#233;las, Vbul est coinc&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Merci pour vos nombreux et sympathiques encouragements sur cette s&#233;rie au pola.
En voici une autre, inverse de la pr&#233;c&#233;dente : statique, un peu s&#233;pulcrale, lumi&#232;re plate.






Edit : et pour sa lumi&#232;re, je la d&#233;die au "Fleuve Jaune" du Doc (cf son post plus haut).


----------



## PommeQ (31 Août 2006)

Jul29 ... tes photos me mettent la chair de poule  :afraid: 

J'aime bien


----------



## twk (31 Août 2006)

Totalement cramé, ça n'est pas une belle photo mais je voulais la poster quand même


----------



## fredintosh (31 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Totalement cramé, ça n'est pas une belle photo mais je voulais la poster quand même


Du moment qu'il n'y a que la photo de cramée...  :hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos nombreux et sympathiques encouragements sur cette série au pola.
> En voici une autre, inverse de la précédente : statique, un peu sépulcrale, lumière plate.



Continue


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. (même pas vrai, ça y est, on a posé les valises )



L'essentiel est d'en avoir bien profité...  

Puisque la série vous plait, et en spéciale dédicace à tous les afficionados de châteaux d'eau, en voici une dans ce thème inépuisable.
D'ailleurs j'ai l'intuition qu'un fil consacré exclusivement au thème de ces architectures utilitaires et un peu monolithiques (châteaux d'eau mais aussi silos agricoles etc.) devrait rencontrer d'intéressantes contributions.


----------



## the-monk (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens pas assez souvent ici, il y a vraiment de superbes photos. 
A moi, quelques photos prisent pendant mes vacances avec un pentax *ist DS:





















:rose:


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel est d'en avoir bien profité...
> 
> Puisque la série vous plait, et en spéciale dédicace à tous les afficionados de châteaux d'eau, en voici une dans ce thème inépuisable.
> D'ailleurs j'ai l'intuition qu'un fil consacré exclusivement au thème de ces architectures utilitaires et un peu monolithiques (châteaux d'eau mais aussi silos agricoles etc.) devrait rencontrer d'intéressantes contributions.




Bonne idée ! 
Si tu l'ouvres, je participe !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens pas assez souvent ici, il y a vraiment de superbes photos.
> A moi, quelques photos prisent pendant mes vacances avec un pentax *ist DS


J'aime bien la première meme si elle est un peu "bouchée"  

jul29: c'est vraiment bien ce que tu nous montre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

M'en occupe ce soir, Marco !  
A wech'all !


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens pas assez souvent ici, il y a vraiment de superbes photos.
> A moi, quelques photos prisent pendant mes vacances avec un pentax *ist DS:
> ...





La premi&#232;re a un c&#244;t&#233; Caspar David Friedrich qui me pla&#238;t beaucoup !   





			
				jul29 a dit:
			
		

> M'en occupe ce soir, Marco !
> A wech'all !




Super !


----------



## Virpeen (31 Août 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs j'ai l'intuition qu'un fil consacré exclusivement au thème de ces architectures utilitaires et un peu monolithiques (châteaux d'eau mais aussi silos agricoles etc.) devrait rencontrer d'intéressantes contributions.



Oh oui ! Des silos agricoles !!!!!! :love: J'en ai plein... :rose:  et je leur voue un culte...


----------



## PommeQ (31 Août 2006)

Je suis partant ...


----------



## joubichou (31 Août 2006)

allez une petite joubichouterie


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> allez une petite joubichouterie



Ah nan joubichou! T'as pas le droit de poster une bestiole aussi affreuse juste apres le post d'elisnice!


----------



## PommeQ (31 Août 2006)

Foguenne ...   le regard du type derniere   J'adore


----------



## mfay (31 Août 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> allez une petite joubichouterie


Il faut que tu avoues Joubichou, tu lui as tiré sur les yeux pour les allonger


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Août 2006)

il faudrait separer ce fil en plusieurs themes ...
portraits photos de gens 
animaux 
paysages
etc...


----------



## Picouto (31 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait separer ce fil en plusieurs themes ...
> portraits photos de gens
> animaux
> paysages
> etc...



Ce n'est pas mon avis.
Ce que j'aime ici, c'est qu'il y a un peu de tout.
Un peu de fleurs, un peu de gens, un peu de paysage.
Une galerie "insectes" ne m'int&#233;resserait pas mais voir de belles photos d'insectes de temps &#224; autre ici, c'est tr&#232;s chouette.

Bref, j'aime la formule actuelle mais vous n'&#234;tes pas oblig&#233; d'&#234;tre de mon avis.

Au fait pour ma derni&#232;re photo, pas de retouche, juste un chapiteau blanc en plein jour, mise au point "spot" avec la sur-ex du blanc que cel&#224; implique.


----------



## PommeQ (31 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pour ma dernière photo, pas de retouche, juste un chapiteau blanc en plein jour, mise au point "spot" avec la sur-ex du blanc que celà implique.



Bien joué  




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon avis.
> Ce que j'aime ici, c'est qu'il y a un peu de tout.
> Un peu de fleurs, un peu de gens, un peu de paysage.
> Une galerie "insectes" ne m'intéresserait pas mais voir de belles photos d'insectes de temps à autre ici, c'est très chouette.
> ...



Je suis également pour conserver le cotés heteroclite, disparate, qui fait le charme de ce fil :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également pour conserver le cotés heteroclite, disparate, qui fait le charme de ce fil :love: :love:


Idem. Je suis hostile à une catégorisation de la beauté. Elle est diverse ou elle n'est pas.


----------



## Picouto (31 Août 2006)

Suite à hier, une alternative moins pisseuse mais j'espère toujours mélancolique




​


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait separer ce fil en plusieurs themes ...
> portraits photos de gens
> animaux
> paysages
> etc...


 

Cela ote toute surprise, et je ne pourrais pas naviguer d'un monde a l'autre en si peut de temps !

Aussi j'ai fort apprecie les photos de Matthew Barney !


----------



## twk (1 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne


----------



## jahrom (1 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...Un peu de fleurs...



   


Un peu...


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)

> Posté par Sydney Bristow
> il faudrait separer ce fil en plusieurs themes ...
> portraits photos de gens
> animaux
> ...



Une séparation de ce fil aurait peut-être tendance à le rendre trop élitiste... N'ayant pas le niveau de la plupart des photographes ici présent, je ne me vois pas poster dans des fils bien distincts... Comment poster une photo de mes photos de paysage entre jpmiss et Yvos ? Une photo "citadine" après Lastrada ou Amok ? Un portrait après Foguenne ?  etc... Ici tout est un peu mélangé, et cela donne également toute son originalité...

Mais ceci n'est que mon humble avis....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Une séparation de ce fil aurait peut-être tendance à le rendre trop élitiste... N'ayant pas le niveau de la plupart des photographes ici présent, je ne me vois pas poster dans des fils bien distincts... Comment poster une photo de mes photos de paysage entre jpmiss et Yvos ? Une photo "citadine" après Lastrada ou Amok ? Un portrait après Foguenne ?  etc... Ici tout est un peu mélangé, et cela donne également toute son originalité...
> 
> Mais ceci n'est que mon humble avis....



partagé par beaucoup d'entre nous apparemment. 

Merci à vous tous.


----------



## fanou (1 Septembre 2006)

+1

vive la diversité !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> vive la diversité !



Par contre ça manque de femmes à poil.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

moi j'aurais une autre demande  

est que c'est possible (surtout pour Foguenne et aux autres top de la totof ) 
de voir aussi la photo "normale "avant le traitement de retouche ?


comme cela je vais essayer de vous egaler ( :bebe:  ) et mieux  bricoler mes totof pas tres top top


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre &#231;a manque de femmes &#224; poil.


Y en a dans le fil d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233;, mais en tout petit 








edit. aah... je sens qu'elles arrivent...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'est possible (surtout pour Foguenne et aux autres top de la totof )
> de voir aussi la photo "normale "avant le traitement de retouche ?


Ben là je pense que tu as mal choisi ton exemple. Je ne pense pas que Paul retouche tant que ça ses photos (il confiremera ou pas). Il me semble que tout est déja dans la photo a dès la prise de vue. Peut etre un peu de recadrage, voir une légère correction de niveaux mais je pense pas beaucoup plus.
Pas besoin de retoucher pour avoir un beau résultat. Tout est dans le cadrage et la façon dont tu utilise la lumière dès le départ. C'est un peu comme le matos. Tu peux tres bien faire des photos de merde avec du super matos et des clichés super intéressants avec un APN compact. C'est celui qui déclenche qui fait la photo pas l'appareil (meme si du bon matos permet d'éllargir les possibilités). Il en est de même pour la retouche.
Mais bon, j'arrete là si non Alèm va nous faire sa crise


----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2006)

Une de mes vacances (pris à Florence) ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> tofs de sirenes
> ​








Interdiction a joubichou de poster une de ses bestioles sur cette page!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2006)

non, rien...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

je plussois, interdiction de poster autre chose que les photos d'elisnice &#224; partir de maintenant!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'est possible (surtout pour Foguenne et aux autres top de la totof )
> de voir aussi la photo "normale "avant le traitement de retouche ?
> 
> 
> comme cela je vais essayer de vous egaler ( :bebe:  ) et mieux  bricoler mes totof pas tres top top



h&#233;h&#233;, tu vas faire rire DocEvil en disant de moi que je suis top de photoshop?  (c'est lui qui m'a presque tout appris) + les conseils vu ici d'Alan A, je Jean-Michel mais bref je ne suis pas trop dou&#233; pour &#231;a.

Comme le note JP en g&#233;n&#233;rale, je recadre un peu, pas toujours, je r&#232;gle les niveaux et c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout.
Parfois je revois les teintes et saturations ou les courbes mais ce n'est pas la r&#232;gle.
Un exemple.
1° Photo sans "retouche":





2° la m&#234;me "retouch&#233;e" c-&#224;-d recadr&#233;e, un l&#233;ger coup de niveau et avec une accentuation de 100% pour le format web.






bref, je veux bien de temps en temps le noter mais c'est souvent de cet acabit. 
J'essayerais d'y penser si tu veux. 

Ce que je corrige volontiers pour mes portraits, c'est les petits boutons trop visibles. 
&#199;a me semble le minimum par rapport aux personnes qui acceptent de poser de tr&#232;s pr&#232;s. (avec l'outil "pi&#232;ce" ) Ce n'est pas pour rendre mes gens "parfaits" mais juste pour &#244;ter un truc "non habituelle" apparu le mauvais jour.
(qui n'a pas r&#226;l&#233; &#224; cause d'un bouton apparut le mauvais jour.  )
C'est aussi efficace et moins toxique que le Roacutane ® 
Ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas de mes mari&#233;s.


----------



## twk (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice la première est superbe ! La composition, le regard, tout ! :love:


----------



## joubichou (1 Septembre 2006)

comme &#231;a manque de femmes [URL=http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg0776yo8.jpg]
	
[/URL]

j'aime surtout le regard


----------



## jahrom (1 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Interdiction a joubichou de poster une de ses bestioles sur cette page!





			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> comme ça manque de femmes
> j'aime surtout le regard




P'tain c'est plus fort que toi...


----------



## maximeG (1 Septembre 2006)

Et voilà, pour les fleurs







N'hésitez pas à faire des remarques, de nombreuses remarques..:rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi je vais me mettre &#224; la photo de nuit.


----------



## Sloughi (1 Septembre 2006)




----------



## LeProf (1 Septembre 2006)

Puisque l'on parle de femme: 

Je vous présente *Diane*, ma petite dernière de 9 mois sur la photo en Juillet.... un sacré tempérament.





_Photo prise avec un téléphone portable Samsung SGH-E880_​
et *sa maman*





_Photo prise avec EOS300D_​


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2006)

marrant &#231;a, les deux ont la m&#234;me bouche...


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je vais me mettre à la photo de nuit.



     

Unpeu sous ex c tout


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> ​





J'aime beaucoup !   :love:
Je trouve que le bruit ne gêne pas, au contraire.


----------



## DarkRomz (1 Septembre 2006)

Salut les p'tits Macgéens et Macgéennes !
Bon et bien vacances terminées, ca c'est bien passé pour tout le monde ? tant mieux !
Une petite du carnaval Jamaicain de Notting Hill !
Bizz à tous !


----------



## DarkRomz (1 Septembre 2006)

Veritable crin jamaicain garanti !


----------



## DarkRomz (1 Septembre 2006)

Quel charme ce festival !


----------



## joubichou (1 Septembre 2006)

[URL=http://img445.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedmg4191bx4.jpg]
	
[/URL]Ma première en RAW


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Septembre 2006)

à tous, encore une petite série sur Aigues-Mortes (ce matin)

















La lumière était sympa 

Bonne soirée à tous et bravo pour vos photos ​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Quel charme ce festival !


En effet! :love: 

gnoumy34 j'aime bien la 2ème


----------



## LeProf (1 Septembre 2006)

Gnoumy : elles sont superbes !

Bravo.


----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet! :love:
> 
> gnoumy34 j'aime bien la 2ème



  la deuxiéme :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> [URL=http://img445.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedmg4191bx4.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]Ma première en RAW



super ,alors profite que tu fais du raw pour essayer de la developper une deuxieme fois en la sous exposant pour récuperer de la matiere dans les hautes lumieres un peu cramées sur les plumes du cygnes 
et apres calque par copier coller avec photoshop...
l'avantage du raw du moins en nikon avec Nikon capture 4.4 ,apres chez canon (T chez canon je crois ) je sais pas comment ca marche ...


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2006)

moi
je voudrais bien qu'on fasse un forum pour chaque type de photo
des paysages,
des chats,
des portraits,
des images urbaines

reparties en deux cat&#233;gories:
(pour photo retouch&#233;e, tapez 1; pour photo brute, tapez 2)

&#233;galement reparties en 3 sous cat&#233;gories (prise avec un D200, prise avec un D50, prise avec tout autre appareil).
Et quand t'as rejoins ta petite case tu peux poster....





...
sauf si c'est pas issu du RAW (si c'est du jpeg direct, t'es mort!)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sauf si c'est pas issu du RAW (si c'est du jpeg direct, t'es mort!)


Et merde ! 

Ouais comme &#231;a tu postes dans ton fil et tu regardes tes photos tout seul, chouette !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi
> je voudrais bien qu'on fasse un forum pour chaque type de photo
> des paysages,
> des chats,
> ...



Et les femmes à poils?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Et les bêtes à plumes ?



Heu svp .....


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2006)

bon, on s'est bien lachés, hein!  






_bon, je pars dans mon thread photodepaysagepriseavecautrechosequnnikonetmemepasenraw_ 

ps: merci de ne pas dire que c'est pas droit: pour une fois, c'est fait exprès, parce qu'en fait, c'est droit


----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2006)

Lors d'une ballade à Genes ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'une ballade &#224; Genes ...


J'adore les vespas et les triporteurs!


----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les vespas et les triporteurs!



Que de ça pendant 10 jours ... mais on voit de moins en moins de vieux Vespa et des triporteurs dans leur jus en Italie ...  

Vive la mordernisation  :mouais:


----------



## Picouto (1 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, on s'est bien lachés, hein!
> 
> Tof droite​
> _bon, je pars dans mon thread photodepaysagepriseavecautrechosequnnikonetmemepasenraw_
> ...


Ok c'est droit mais pourquoi t'as coupé la tête de c'te montagne ???


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2006)

elle &#233;tait vraiment maaaaaaaaaouuuuuuuuuuuusssssse 

j'fais ce que je peux  

ba ouais, en bus par la fen&#234;tre, c'est pas pratique


----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'fais ce que je peux



C'est un principe auquel j'adhere ... surtout pour la photo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et les femmes &#224; poils?



je te file mon adresse mail par mp... et n'h&#233;sites pas &#224; aller bien au del&#224; de 600 x 400 p. hein...  :love:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Des fen&#234;tres de ma r&#233;gion natale


 :love: 
Ah, j'ai aussi &#231;a en stock, mais un peu plus au Sud


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi
> je voudrais bien qu'on fasse un forum pour chaque type de photo
> des paysages,
> des chats,
> ...



_tu as oublié Pentax dans la liste ! 


penser à bannir yvos pour rire pendant l'AEC et à la débannir en live une heure après !   

au fait, cher ami, tu préfères la Duvel ou la Chimay ? (désolé, yaura pas de Kwak... pour Chaton)_


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Septembre 2006)

Toujours des fen&#234;tres... 








Et encore dans ce magnifique petit village de Saint Haon le Chatel :love:


----------



## joubichou (2 Septembre 2006)

je sais c'est pas nickel,mais j'aime bien quand même :mouais: 

[URL=http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4125wo4.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> (vous le dites si vous en avez assez ?! :rose



Nan ... pas encore :love:


----------



## SirDeck (2 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi j'aurais une autre demande
> 
> est que c'est possible (surtout pour Foguenne et aux autres top de la totof )
> de voir aussi la photo "normale "avant le traitement de retouche ?
> ...



C'est là que ça se passe : *Cuisine*


----------



## doudou83 (2 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> après les mouettes, les filles, saga de l'été suite  (vous le dites si vous en avez assez ?! :rose
> 
> ...


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

Un de mes premiers pano. ...



​
:rose:


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3948201 a dit:
			
		

> _tu as oubli&#233; Pentax dans la liste !
> 
> au fait, cher ami, tu pr&#233;f&#232;res la Duvel ou la Chimay ? (d&#233;sol&#233;, yaura pas de Kwak... pour Chaton)_



on remonte la pente en terme de pr&#233;sence dans ce thread..on doit &#234;tre 4  

sinon, c'est duvel - chimay, j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; apr&#232;s le bac 

et enfin, elisnice, que dire.. 1ere = :love: . Seconde, je suis plus mitig&#233;  (c'est pour faire un messgae nuanc&#233;  )


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2006)

Comme demand&#233; par Tatav.  je noterais de temps en temps les r&#232;glages et retouches.
50 mm / F2,2 / 1/30 s / 800 iso
Flash indirecte plafon + petit r&#233;flecteur (int&#233;gr&#233; au 580EX)
Mise au point sur l'oeil gauche. (&#224; droite sur l'image.)
Pas de recadrage, pas de retouche, (m&#234;me les niveaux me semblaient ok  ) 
Juste une optimisation web. 
(filtre---renforcement---accentuation---100 %  &#224; faire avant de diminuer la taille de l'image et d'enregistrer pour le web))






Photo pour Xavier, il comprendra.


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Un de mes premiers pano. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très chouette  on suit bien le regard.

ya un thread spécial panorama, mais ça a de toutes façon sa place là


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Septembre 2006)

Elles sont pas cadr&#233;es tes voitures. Amateur!


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok ... la 1ere sympa et trés originale :love:  ... par contre la 2nde j'accroche moins ... faute au pneu coupé


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @PommeQ : tr&#232;s joli panoramique  (c'est o&#249; pr&#233;cis&#233;ment en Italie ?)



Parc National des 5 terres (au sud de Genes) ... le village s'appelle Riomaggiore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## fanou (2 Septembre 2006)

maman et bébé en apprentissage:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (2 Septembre 2006)

[URL=http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4112ak3.jpg]
	
[/URL]bon comme ça semble plaire j'en mets une autre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> revoilà l'Amok !
> 
> @doudou : c'est au pic du Cap Roux dans le massif de l'Estérel.
> 
> ...



bien elie !on se prend pour Man Ray et Lee Miller?  lui il coupait plus haut!J'ai vu çà dans le docu sur Arte hier soir ,interessant...

electricity
 qui sont ces jolies jeunes filles sinon?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3948201 a dit:
			
		

> _(d&#233;sol&#233;, yaura pas de Kwak... pour Chaton)_


(et de l'Orval ? En bouteille ?  M&#234;me pas ? )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3948592 a dit:
			
		

> (et de l'Orval ? En bouteille ?  Même pas ? )


Monsieur est connaisseur.  Une bière admirable en effet, comme sont admirables les photos de Paul.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Parc National des 5 terres (au sud de Genes) ... le village s'appelle Riomaggiore :love: :love: :love:




C'est un tr&#232;s joli village en effet (et ton pano est tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi)


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2006)

Reflet.


Autres photos sign&#233;es Lemmy 

Couleurs alsaciennes :




Et aussi :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> bien elie !on se prend pour Man Ray et Lee Miller?  lui il coupait plus haut!J'ai vu çà dans le docu sur Arte hier soir ,interessant...
> 
> electricity
> qui sont ces jolies jeunes filles sinon?



C pas plus mal d'etre sur l'ordi la télé c'est nul ...
sauf ...je suis sur l'ordi ,télé branchée sur arte des fois qu'un truc bien passe ...
hier soir c'était sur la photo ,alors cool ... 
et bien félicitations ,tu as de jolies filles ,et la derniere photo est tres belle !


----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> - [quel beau village...] -



Magnifiques, les couleurs de cette photo...  Presque un tableau...

C'est pas possible, on dirait que t'as repassé dessus avec des crayons de couleurs ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un très joli village en effet *photo*


cette photo me fait penser à l'album Hail to the thief de Radiohead :love:
et j'aime beaucoup 

si avec un peu d'imagination


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un très joli village en effet (et ton pano est très réussi)
> 
> IMG]http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/8453/044italieavril2005gt5.jpg[/IMG]



Les villages des 5 terres sont vraiment superbes ... il y a un peu de marche à faire mais ca vaut vraiment le coup de trainer son sac photo


----------



## Craquounette (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2006)

Des oliviers


----------



## maximeG (2 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224;, une photo rat&#233;, je me suis amus&#233; avec I-Photo, et ca a donn&#233; ca....
Vous en pensez quoi??


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2006)

Faudrait voir l'originale pour savoir si elle est moins rat&#233;e apr&#232;s qu'avant :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> IMG]http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5240/imgp0112rn8.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Voilà, une photo raté, je me suis amusé avec I-Photo, et ca a donné ca....
> Vous en pensez quoi??



Il me semble l'avoir deja vu ... avec de la couleur dans le ciel :mouais:


----------



## maximeG (2 Septembre 2006)

Disons que j'ai pris 10 fois le même sujet (j'apprenais à me servir de mon K100D:love: ) et ca c'est la premiére, que je fais de jour...les autres sont de nuits....

L'original...heu, je l'ai plus...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

> Voil&#224;, une photo rat&#233;, je me suis amus&#233; avec I-Photo, et ca a donn&#233; ca....
> Vous en pensez quoi??


Qu'elle est effectivement rat&#233;e. Et qu'il y a un truc super ici pour &#231;a


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3948592 a dit:
			
		

> (et de l'Orval ? En bouteille ?  Même pas ? )





DocEvil a dit:


> Monsieur est connaisseur.  Une bière admirable en effet, comme sont admirables les photos de Paul.


_
pour l'Orval, je vais voir mais ça peut se faire... je répondrais bien à Doc sur le goût de l'Orval qui est une de mes bières préférées mais étant donné que elisnice nous a posté des photos de ses sublimes filles (et qu'elle est superbe elle-même), je n'ose m'étendre sur le sujet de l'Orval et de son amertume hors-pair... (à voir en private même s'il est évident qu'en public nous nous détestons hein !  )

et effectivement, il y a un rapport avec Paul : la générosité (comme Chaton par ailleurs )
_





_euh... elle n'est pas inscrite sur macgé la sur de Galatée ? non ? dommage... ou tant mieux pour elle !  :love: _

_pour pas flooder :_


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2006)

_petite pr&#233;cision : Canon EOS 5D + 85mm f1,2 + de minimes corrections colorim&#233;triques volontaires_


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

*Concentration ...*


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

hahaaa le  85mm 1,2 ... :love: :love: :love: 

Beaux portraits [MGZ] alèm


----------



## Virpeen (2 Septembre 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]

_petite pr&#233;cision : Canon EOS 5D + 85mm f1,2 + de minimes corrections colorim&#233;triques volontaires_[/QUOTE]

Oh je le crois pas ! Tu l'as essay&#233; ! :love: Chanceux... :rose:


----------



## béné (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3949021 a dit:
			
		

> m_&#234;me si ce sont des photos que j'ai prises, on ne cite pas les photos. _
> 
> 
> 
> _petite pr&#233;cision : Canon EOS 5D + 85mm f1,2 + de minimes corrections colorim&#233;triques volontaires_


 


Bravo messieurs!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Oh je le crois pas ! Tu l'as essayé ! :love: Chanceux... :rose:



ah tu causes du truc dont je charge la batterie et qui se trouve derrière moi ?!! ah oui, je crois que c'est ça... mine de rien, je vais alelr faire mes courses avec et aller chez ikea avec aussi... trop peur de me le faire tirer dans mon appart ! 

ça rend parano des trucs comme ça !


----------



## joubichou (2 Septembre 2006)

[URL=http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4158ho6.jpg]
	
[/URL]mon pote le cygne commence à apprécier ma présence(il y a une semaine il mordait quand j'approchais)


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> mon pote le cygne commence à apprécier ma présence(il y a une semaine il mordait quand j'approchais)



La semaine prochaine tu lui roule une pelle 


Rémi: wouah!  

Bon un petit truc:


----------



## the-monk (2 Septembre 2006)

Très jolis les derniers, surtout le cygne.

Nouvelle petite série, toujours avec mon *ist DS:





















:rose:


----------



## r0m1 (2 Septembre 2006)

Coucou à tous ,
Après pas mal de temps sans être passé par les forums de macgé, je reviens, et je crois que j'ai loupé beaucoup de choses !!!! 
Bon je reviens avec quelques tofs, dont celles là. Pas facile de prendre en photo ces petites bêtes qui m'ont donné tant de boulot cet été, surtout à travers l'eau... bon on va dire qu'elles bougent pas trop


----------



## béné (2 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Coucou &#224; tous ,
> Apr&#232;s pas mal de temps sans &#234;tre pass&#233; par les forums de macg&#233;, je reviens, et je crois que j'ai loup&#233; beaucoup de choses !!!!
> Bon je reviens avec quelques tofs, dont celles l&#224;. Pas facile de prendre en photo ces petites b&#234;tes qui m'ont donn&#233; tant de boulot cet &#233;t&#233;, surtout &#224; travers l'eau... bon on va dire qu'elles bougent pas trop
> 
> ...


 

 gloups...je comprends pourqoui j'ai &#233;vit&#233; la plage en aout...
Et en brochettes c'est bon?!!:love:


----------



## iNano (2 Septembre 2006)

Chacrobate...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des oliviers


C'est marrant, j'en ai aussi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Septembre 2006)

le D50 s'y est collé ce soir  ...


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2006)

Ma cabane au fond de la pelouse. Un p'tit essai en N&B.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

Il a changé, fiston... 

_Aïe, pas taper ! _:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Il a changé, fiston...
> 
> _Aïe, pas taper ! _:casse:





tu parles de ce frimeur ?


----------



## Virpeen (2 Septembre 2006)

Effectivement, il a une petite bouille qui en dit long...  

Allez... Une qui prouve qu'hier, il faisait beau... Je sais, c'est un lampadaire...:rose:


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

On dirait un Modele Manta II 250W de chez Mazda


----------



## Virpeen (2 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> On dirait un Modele Manta II 250W de chez Mazda



C'est quoi ?


----------



## tweek (3 Septembre 2006)

La reference du Lampadaire 


Mais je ne suis pas sur


----------



## fredintosh (3 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> La reference du Lampadaire
> 
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas sur



Tu collectionnes les lampadaires ?

_Mince, faut pas flooder, vite une photo !_

On remarque d'ailleurs au fond (oui je sais, c'est sur-ex) un magnifique lampadaire mural de marque inconnue.






Pour info, cette photo est prise dans cette superbe ville d'Uz&#232;s. :love:


----------



## Virpeen (3 Septembre 2006)

Et celui-ci, c'est quel modèle ?


----------



## PommeQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Toujours vacances Italie ... près de Pise


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e de ce soir. Petit tour rapide &#224; la braderie. J'esp&#232;re que Teo et ceux qui voulaient venir ne m'en veulent pas de n'avoir rien organis&#233;  &#199;a n'arrangeait pas trop.

Pour eux, demain, il y aura un lien derri&#232;re cette photo. De quelques autres photos qui retransmettent assez bien je pense un peu de l'ambiance de cette grande f&#234;te et de ma superbe ville.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_b&#233;cot min c&#244; ! 
_


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2006)

R&#233;mi, je trouve que le 5D te va tr&#232;s bien.   
Tu as chang&#233; de cr&#233;merie.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Rémi, je trouve que le 5D te va très bien.
> Tu as changé de crémerie.



_rêve pas trop !   ça vaut pas mon 60 micro-nikkor !  

bon, vivement mon 1,4 de 50mm quand même ! 

et un full-frame chez Nikon ! _


----------



## Klakmuf (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2006)

J'adore les soirées qui s'éternisent...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2006)

Il y a toujours des personnes qu'on adore photographier...


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

Mon petit doigt me dit que ce fil va monter en température dans les prochaines heures !



Très joli(e), Elis.


----------



## richard-deux (3 Septembre 2006)

@ elisnice, j'ai pu enfin te bouler.  

Superbe la série de photos en noir & blanc. :love:

Vous êtes tous bons.  

Mode: le gars qui ne veut se fâcher avec personne.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Vraiment tr&#233;s sympa tes N&B Elis   

Faut dire que les modeles sont vraiment jolies et tr&#233;s complices :love: 

Peu plus de CDBler


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2006)

Arghhh! Mais o&#249; est-ce que j'ai foutu mes pilules contre l'arythmie?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

pffffffffff ......il n'y a pas que pour les "bestioles" sans poils     

et celles avec (poils ou plumes) cantonnées a un regard super rapide sans plus   ???????     



il y a trop d'injustice sur ce bas monde :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 







elisnice , tres, trop belles tes photos  :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Arghhh! Mais où est-ce que j'ai foutu mes pilules contre l'arythmie?



Oui, moi aussi je ne peux pas mettre la main dessus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Arghhh! Mais où est-ce que j'ai foutu mes pilules contre l'arythmie?



C'eeeeeeeeeest çaaaaaaaaa!!! Fais nous ta mielleuse... Quand on voit avec quoi tu pourris les TDB...


----------



## iNano (3 Septembre 2006)

En plein désert jurassien...


----------



## joubichou (3 Septembre 2006)

je continue ma série "canards en vol"


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2006)

_Aujourd'hui, fête de Ganesh à Paris, XVIIIe_


----------



## fanou (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> En plein désert jurassien...


J'aime beaucoup la seconde.  Tu as utilisé le filtre qu'utilise Virpeen?

En plein désert provençal:


----------



## iNano (3 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup la seconde.  Tu as utilis&#233; le filtre qu'utilise Virpeen?



Non, j'ai juste fait quelques bidouillages... je balbutie sur Photoshop... :rose:  J'ai augment&#233; un peu le contraste et la saturation, et j'ai diminu&#233; un chouilla la luminosit&#233;... 

Merci tout le monde pour vos encouragements... &#231;a fait plaisir...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> jp : quelle couleur cette terre !


Une branche de chêne à Roland-Garros, moi j'appelle ça une escroquerie.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une branche de chêne à Roland-Garros, moi j'appelle ça une escroquerie.


C'est de l'ocre sombre ignare!


----------



## mfay (3 Septembre 2006)

Ma petite nièce avant et après m'avoir vu :


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2006)

St Jean - Cap Ferrat et la baie de Villefranche





Et &#231;a faisait longtemps que vous n'aviez pas vu ces montagnes


----------



## Picouto (3 Septembre 2006)

Je vous présente Clochette 




​


----------



## Virpeen (3 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> En plein désert jurassien...



Je vais cafarder un petit coup : en guise de désert jurassien, c'étaient plutôt les travaux de la ligne du TGV grand-est... Une balafre de 100m de large, où le sol a été désherbé... beurk...

Mais pendant cette ballade, on a aussi trouvé une sablière abandonnée ! Splendide journée, non ?


----------



## iNano (3 Septembre 2006)

Original by iNano... Brut de pomme, aucune retouche...


----------



## Virpeen (3 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Original by iNano... Brut de pomme, aucune retouche...



Vi... J'adore celle-ci ! :love: Tant et si bien que je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher... :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2006)

Un terrain vague.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_que fait-on avec un superbe caillou lorsqu'il y a un temps de merde et personne &#224; photographier...

la r&#233;ponse : rien ou pas grand chose... journ&#233;e de merde... j'en serais presque &#224; faire des autoportraits "&#224; la mackie"






Virpeen : fais gaffe, tu as une concurrente dou&#233;e &#224; ta droite !  
_


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## toys (4 Septembre 2006)

une petite soirée avec les jeunes de chez animaje.







et les dj de la soirée.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2006)

Superbe s&#233;rie NightWalker  C'est o&#249;?


----------



## jojofk (4 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est, au revoir les fifilles de la tribu, il n'y a plus que lui, qu'on garde..




​ 
.. avec sa mère..




​ 

P.. d'été.. :sleep:




:rose:


----------



## béné (4 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Vi... J'adore celle-ci ! :love: Tant et si bien que je n'ai pas pu m'emp&#234;cher... :rose:
> 
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos_​


 

J'aime beaucoup


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Superbe s&#233;rie NightWalker  C'est o&#249;?


Ce serait la Malaisie que &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

L'autre jour, ici, ça postait du tracteur,
Moi, j'ai une moissoneuse en rayon.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Septembre 2006)

Merci &#224; tout le monde et &#224; ceux qui sont pass&#233;s par le discoth&#232;que 




jpmiss a dit:


> Superbe s&#233;rie NightWalker  C'est o&#249;?





			
				Ed_The_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait la Malaisie que &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerait pas.



C'&#233;tait &#224; Banda Aceh en Indon&#233;sie...  Mais Ed, tu n'&#233;tais pas loin du tout... 

Les photos (surtout la premi&#232;re et la quatri&#232;me) montrent en fait la reconstruction des villages pecheurs qui ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;truits par le Tsunami. Les maisons sont les nouvelles maisons construites par les organismes humanitaires... 

La deuxi&#232;me photo est une fosse commune aujourd'hui, avant c'&#233;tait un h&#244;pital...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Et un grand classique bien bateau du "photoamateur" jouant &#224; l'artiste : le lever de soleil.....







Celui-l&#224; est breton, il date du mois dernier.


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Camogli


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3949525 a dit:
			
		

>



Je sais, j'ai cit&#233; ma photo... Tant pis  En tout cas, pour ceux qui veulent voir un bout de braderie de Lille, et plus particuli&#232;rement pour ceux qui voulaient venir &#224; la maison &#224; cette occasion coucou: Teo) : un ptit tour ici pour faire patienter jusqu'&#224; l'ann&#233;e prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Un autre souvenir de Bretagne, plus ancien, et une des seules photos animalières que j'ai jamais faite.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Et je conclus ma série bretonne par, une fois n'est pas coutume, une photo de culs (de pots de fleurs)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2006)




----------



## iNano (4 Septembre 2006)

Hier nous avons trouvé ceci dans un vide grenier... :love:  




Bon, c'est pas top, c'est mon premier essai sur fond blanc... :rose: :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2006)

Deux sculptures de façade situées de chaque côté d'une porte, dans le vieux Rennes.


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Septembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2006)

essai sur trucs par naturels ... bon bah essais quoi  hein


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> essai sur trucs par naturels ... bon bah essais quoi  hein


*A fond, &#224; fond, &#224; fond, le Rock, c'est tout &#224; fond!!! *


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Deux sculptures de fa&#231;ade situ&#233;es de chaque c&#244;t&#233; d'une porte, dans le vieux Rennes.



Ils feraient bien de faire gaffe, tes deux zigotos, y a un qui surveille depuis Noyers-sur-Serein, et il a l'air d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; employer les grans moyens


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a du doliprane? J'ai un de ces casque ce matin!


----------



## esope (4 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> il est où, esope ?
> 
> :rateau:



Je suis là et je dis bravo à dendrimere car c'est bin plus beau que ça  :rateau:  

j'en profite aussi pour te féliciter elis car tes dernières séries sont superbes (la sieste, les autoportraits et tout et tout...   )

Pour pas flooder et faire un peu de bio...  




Pour la petite histoire ça a duré toute la journée...


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2006)

pi aussi l&#224; dessus ... oui je sais c'est coup&#233; ... c'est l'oeil de l'artiste qui fait &#231;a  :rose:

merci pour les commentaires et conseils


----------



## joubichou (4 Septembre 2006)

Hop un petit insecte


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2006)

maiwen: j'adore! Vraiment superbes 

Edit d'ailleurs &#231;a m'a fait penser que j'avais &#231;a dans mes cartons:


----------



## twk (4 Septembre 2006)

J'éspère que c'est pas hors charte...

Avec l'accord de ma dulcinée :love:


----------



## joubichou (4 Septembre 2006)

non non pas du tout


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Zut ... j'en voulais une vert pomme


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/522/p8279634bwir4.jpg[/
> 
> Quelqu'un a du doliprane? J'ai un de ces casque ce matin!



j'adore!


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Merci &#224; tout le monde et &#224; ceux qui sont pass&#233;s par le discoth&#232;que  ...banda aceh, tout &#231;a..



...pas pu rentrer  ...il y avait trop de monde d&#233;j&#224;...mais tu sais ce que j'en pense... 

merci pour ce t&#233;moignage


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2006)

très très jolies elis )

j'en profite pour poster ça


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2006)

Des potes...

_photo jolie mais trop grande_

edit : c'est corrig&#233;, d&#233;sol&#233; j'avais zapp&#233; ce truc 






76 ko, 600 pixels de large, j'esp&#232;re que c'est ok.


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Des potes...



Mais c'est pas demain la finale de Koh Lanta ??


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Septembre 2006)




----------



## fedo (4 Septembre 2006)

c'est là où tu n'as pas assuré Dendrimère, tu aurais foutu un peu le bordel dans l'avion, t'aurais pu avoir un F16 à travers le hublot (et 96 heures de garde à vue)
OK ------------------>


----------



## Picouto (4 Septembre 2006)

*Appareil:* Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL - *Vitesse:*  1/60e *&#224;* f:22 - 100 ISO - *Focale:* 40 mm.​


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> c'est l&#224; o&#249; tu n'as pas assur&#233; Dendrim&#232;re, tu aurais foutu un peu le bordel dans l'avion, t'aurais pu avoir un F16 &#224; travers le hublot (et 96 heures de garde &#224; vue)
> OK ------------------>



_perso, je suis chauvin, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les 2000B et F1B qui survolent le nord de la France (BA 103 Cambrai )_


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Des potes...
> 
> _tof de potes à JPTK_​


Sympa cette photo  
Tu devrais venir plus souvent par ici.


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2006)

de nouveau une musicale avant d'aller me coucher


----------



## twk (4 Septembre 2006)

Chouette maiwen et picouto 

Merci pour vos coup de boule sur ma photo de la page précédente, je peut pas vous bouler pour la plupart alors je vous remercie ici


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2006)

Photos issues de la même journée, une fête champêtre sur 3 jours, pour nos 30 ans, une réussite totale, malgré nos craintes


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> de nouveau une musicale avant d'aller me coucher



elles sont où les voitures ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Photos issues de la même journée, une fête champêtre sur 3 jours, pour nos 30 ans, une réussite totale, malgré nos craintes











c'qu'il ne faut pas faire pour avoir la green card...


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Septembre 2006)

Une expo sur des costumes traditionnels chinois. Mais j'avais le regard ailleurs


----------



## PommeQ (5 Septembre 2006)




----------



## nikolo (5 Septembre 2006)

Jolie Photo de FLorence.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> Jolie Photo de FLorence.




oui!


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> c'est joli, SupaPictave  (j'aurais juste recadré un peu à droite pour que le fond soit entièrement rouge)



Merci, et ouais, j'ai pas du tout le réflexe de voir ça éventuellement en post-traitement, et de recadrer "à la main". Mais ça peut s'arranger


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Merci, et ouais, j'ai pas du tout le réflexe de voir ça éventuellement en post-traitement, et de recadrer "à la main". Mais ça peut s'arranger


 
Pour s'entrainer au cadrage.
Ca vaut ce que ça vaut, c'est à dire ni plus ni moins qu'un exercice mais je trouve ça pas mal foutu (meme si je me prend régulièrement un F  )


----------



## N°6 (5 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://www.utc.fr/rendezvouscreation/francais/connaissances/outilspedagogiques/cadrezmoi/files/
> 
> Ca vaut ce que ça vaut, c'est à dire ni plus ni moins qu'un exercice mais je trouve ça pas mal foutu (meme si je me prend régulièrement un F  )




D'un coup, je comprends mieux l'acharnement récent d'utc à se faire recadrer !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> D'un coup, je comprends mieux l'acharnement récent d'utc à se faire recadrer !


 
Mwouarfff!!! J'avais pas remarqué


----------



## Darfox (5 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca vaut ce que ça vaut, c'est à dire ni plus ni moins qu'un exercice mais je trouve ça pas mal foutu (meme si je me prend régulièrement un F  )



J'aime bien, je suis arrivé avec que des A sauf sur la photo du canion, mais le problème c'est que moi c'est dans les conditions réels que j'ai que des F.:rateau:


----------



## jojofk (5 Septembre 2006)

je rivalise pas avec ma cam qui fait de piètres tofs.
m'enfin.. 











​


----------



## Picouto (5 Septembre 2006)

jojofk a dit:


> je rivalise pas avec ma cam qui fait de piètres tofs.
> m'enfin..
> 
> tofs​
> ​


On s'en fout  
tes compos sont vraiment très très bonnes  
et les tons de ces photos ajoutent à l'ambiance  
J'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## joubichou (5 Septembre 2006)

prise cet après midi au 200 mm


----------



## N°6 (5 Septembre 2006)

Celle-ci me paraissait pas mal pour m'essayer à vos recettes de cuisine...


----------



## esope (5 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Celle-ci me paraissait pas mal pour m'essayer à vos recettes de cuisine...



effectivement ça rend super bien sur cette tof


----------



## Lastrada (5 Septembre 2006)

jojofk a dit:


> je rivalise pas avec ma cam qui fait de pi&#232;tres tofs.
> m'enfin..
> 
> Groschiens &#231;a
> ​




Tu rivalises &#224; mort, en particulier avec la seconde, ambiance r&#232;glement de compte &#224; ok corral.


----------



## maiwen (5 Septembre 2006)

ambiance ... ?


----------



## Lastrada (5 Septembre 2006)

... j'en fais qu'à ma tête.


----------



## maiwen (5 Septembre 2006)

lastrada


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Celle-ci me paraissait pas mal pour m'essayer &#224; vos recettes de cuisine...


Sympa!  et tu as appliqu&#233; l'effet avec discr&#233;tion 

PommeQ: tres joli rendu.

maiwen et lastrada au top!


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2006)




----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Photo...



Pitin ! Ne la montre surtout pas à Sarko celle-là !


----------



## maiwen (5 Septembre 2006)

elle me d&#233;mangeait celle-l&#224;

edit : oops j'ai tourn&#233; la page


----------



## Picouto (5 Septembre 2006)

*Appareil:* Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL - *Vitesse:*  1/2e *&#224;* f:22 - 200 ISO - *Focale:* 17 mm.​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour JP


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Septembre 2006)

PS : Maiwen- Lastrada : :love:


----------



## Sloughi (5 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Man&#232;ge​



Ca me rappelle celle l&#224;:


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Sloughi a dit:


> tof de "piafs"​


Oooh, des...... mouettes !!.......  :casse:



​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> Danger


J'adore tes photos de murs 
j'ai fait celle-ci en y pensant:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2006)

Pareil. Pas mieux. :casse:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2006)

... d'un c&#233;l&#232;bre appartement parisien.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## ficelle (6 Septembre 2006)

photo naze !


photo naze ici


j'attendais la mobylette.... 
*
ouais, bah justement, ce n'est pas le bar ici.  tu as de supers photos &#224; montrer sinon... *


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> ​






Ouahou ! 
Quelle photo Mamy !


----------



## mamyblue (6 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Ouahou !
> Quelle photo Mamy !


Merci bcp Macmarco  sympa et ça m'encourage à faire mieux


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2006)

Allez, un coucher de soleil à Saint-Malo avant de me coucher.


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Septembre 2006)

Mamy, je suis sur le ccc... j'avoue qu'entre ta première photo de fleur postée v'là quelques mois et celle-ci, il y a comme un espace infini se rapprochant d'une immense coulée de neige dévalant tous les hivers du Québec  

Bref,


----------



## Picouto (6 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca me rappelle celle l&#224;:
> 
> tof de man&#232;ge


c'est normal


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Celle-ci me paraissait pas mal pour m'essayer à vos recettes de cuisine...



Hallucinant! On dirait une maquette!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> PHOTO...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Hallucinant! On dirait une maquette!


Jette un coup d'&#339;il ici.


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ... d'un célèbre appartement parisien.
> 
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos_​




Tu l'as retouchée pour obtenir cet effet ??

Je l'adore :love:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2006)

Merci. Pas de retouche. La balance des blancs &#233;tait r&#233;gl&#233;e sur l'int&#233;rieur de l'appart. (balance des &#233;crus plut&#244;t  ) Je l'ai recadr&#233;e, et j'ai utilis&#233; l'effet bords flous d'Iphoto pour adoucir la ville. Puis passage dans Elements...


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2006)




----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ... d'un célèbre appartement parisien.
> 
> pics​




Oh la _Suite Tour Eiffel_ 

Superbe résultat, je la vois rarement comme ça


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Septembre 2006)

PS: quel confort d'&#234;tre au milieu des photos de Roberto


----------



## katelijn (6 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ... Et il y a pour tous les go&#251;ts, je suis pas sectaire !
> _(il s'agissait en fait de pas me faire rep&#233;rer trop vite...)
> _



Bonobo?


----------



## joubichou (6 Septembre 2006)

un petit champignon avant le pèrniflard


----------



## the-monk (6 Septembre 2006)

Une petite faite cet &#233;t&#233; en Normandie:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> Une petite faite cet été en Normandie:



C'est un fake: y'a pas eu de soleil en Normandie depuis l'été 1954. 


jolie photo 


Roberto, tes photos sont à chier


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2006)

Au Lac St-André, Chambéry


----------



## the-monk (6 Septembre 2006)

J'aime bien ta dernière Maiwen. Tu la faite avec quoi comme appareil? :rose:

Une autre toujours prise cet été, mais cette fois près de Grenoble.


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2006)

merci  et très jolies photos  
mon appareil c'est un nikon coolpix P1 ... et cette photo était en couleur au départ ... elle rend mieux comme ça


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2006)

the monk, j'aime bien le concept des nuages pos&#233;s l&#224;


----------



## Virpeen (6 Septembre 2006)

Souvenirs de Berlin...



Style fausse maquette... enfin, j'ai essayé...


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Souvenirs de Berlin...
> 
> _une photo_​ Style fausse maquette... enfin, j'ai essay&#233;...
> 
> _une autre_​





j'aime bien la seconde 

_je cite les photos, parce que c'est pas de bol de tomber en bas de page_


----------



## Picouto (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette est moqueuse





*Appareil:* Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL - *Vitesse:*  1/800e *&#224;* f:11 - 100 ISO - *Focale:* 200 mm.​


----------



## the-monk (6 Septembre 2006)

Encore une petite série:

Un autre point de vue de la montagne vue précédement:




​ 
Quelques noir et blanc:




​ 



​ 



​


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2006)




----------



## esope (6 Septembre 2006)

nouveau concept le raisin en conserve...














virpeen, picouto, the-monk,et yvos comme d'hab...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Septembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> nouveau concept le raisin en conserve...



C'est en bouteille qu'il faut le mettre


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (6 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> j'aime bien la seconde
> 
> _je cite les photos, parce que c'est pas de bol de tomber en bas de page_



Sauf que chez moi il est en haut de page...


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Sauf que chez moi il est en haut de page...



héhé..en plus je viens de me prendre un avertissement pour infraction des règles


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> héhé..en plus je viens de me prendre un avertissement pour infraction des règles



Non, non, pas d'avertissement. 
Juste un rappel, la nouvelle page n'est pas la même pour tous. 
:love:


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non, non, pas d'avertissement.
> Juste un rappel, la nouvelle page n'est pas la même pour tous.
> :love:




sisi, il a pris un averto !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3956030 a dit:
			
		

> sisi, il a pris un averto !



Ô homme cruel.


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2006)

ce matin &#224; l'arr&#234;t de bus





edit : ouais y'a des "taches" en bas :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2006)

pffff....


----------



## esope (7 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> pffff....



je l'ai reçu quand même ton CDB merci beaucoup  :rose:  

Suite et fin du raisin en conserve, qui sera mis en bouteille peut-être un jour... 



















sur ces photos je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à tous...:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> quoi faire ?
> 
> *Lecture ?*
> 
> ...



Celle l&#224; je la cite... Allez savoir pourquoi...  

Bravo a tous les 2 dernieres pages sont superbes (Apart les photos de Roberto qui sont &#224; chier  )


----------



## mamyblue (7 Septembre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Mamy, je suis sur le ccc... j'avoue qu'entre ta premi&#232;re photo de fleur post&#233;e v'l&#224; quelques mois et celle-ci, il y a comme un espace infini se rapprochant d'une immense coul&#233;e de neige d&#233;valant tous les hivers du Qu&#233;bec
> 
> Bref,


Merci Carode et cette photo je suis s&#251;re que tu vas reconna&#238;tre  



Je voudrais aussi remercier toutes les personnes qui m'ont boul&#233;es et aussi merci &#224; tout les autres. Ca fait vraiment plaisir et chaud au coeur.​ 
Et bravo &#224; toutes et &#224; tous pour les photos que vous postez et qui chaque jour sont de plus en plus belles. ​ 
( Ce qui n'es pas mon cas, mais je fais des efforts alors soyez un peu patient car j'y arriverait si vous me donnez un peu de temps).:rose:​ 
Je vous souhaite &#224; tous une bonne nuit ! mamyblue ​


----------



## fredintosh (7 Septembre 2006)

MamyBlue, quand il n'y a pas de fleurs dessus, tes photos sont tr&#232;s chouettes !   

Bravo.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

Mamy, analyse d'urines pour controle anti-dopage!


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2006)

Vous noterez qu'Elisnice lit la vie d'Amok 

Et pour donner l'aubade &#224; mamyblue, en pleine et superbe ascension  la fanfare de jazz&#232;bre avec Daniel Malavergne &#224; la baguette, l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re lors de la balade musicale dans le petit train jaune catalan. (cette ann&#233;e, c'est le 1er octobre pour le petit train et tout le mois pour le festival  ).






PS pour roberto : tu as &#233;t&#233; vraiment &#233;bloui !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Une petite derni&#232;re de la s&#233;rie, sp&#233;cialement pour Jpmiss :love:, apr&#232;s quoi c'est promis je vous laisse entre bons photographes et me contenterai de venir admirer vos &#339;uvres...
> 
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos. Carton Jaune donc. _




:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Une petite dernière de la série, spécialement pour Jpmiss :love:, après quoi c'est promis je vous laisse entre bons photographes et me contenterai de venir admirer vos uvres...






C'est ton appareil ou Photoshop qui déconne ?


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> pffff....



_oui... pfffff... Foguenne et moi ne sommes pas en premiers dans la liste !!  _


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

AH, on a le droit de citer le captures d'&#233;cran?


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> L'appareil en automatique, pas de Photoshop, juste du brut de punch mortel redimensionné.
> 
> :love:





Je me disais aussi, ou alors il a retouché juste après les avoir prises. :rateau:
Le flash(à éviter autant que possible), c'est terrible(le punch aussi  ) !


----------



## Picouto (7 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> encore merci à Christophe


Mais de rien


----------



## r0m1 (7 Septembre 2006)

Coucou à tous  !!

Elisnice, ta première photo est vraiment de toute beauté  je suis fan:love: :love:, je peux pas te bouler pour l'instant, mais le coeur y est  

De mon côté, ca y est je fais mes premiers pas avec photoshop... bon ça reste encore laborieux, mais je ne m'avoue pas encore vaincu... donc ici, la photo n'est pas retouchée, j'ai juste mis un cadre et mon nom dessus (pour moi zaussi faire comme les grands :rose: ) 






*Petite bouffe entre potes Anse des Canebiers sur Saint Tropez...*​


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2006)

T'as été malade, cette nuit?:rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (7 Septembre 2006)

*Vue du Mont Salva, Le Brusc...​*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Voici la moisson de ma dernière année d'apprentissage, obtenue par différentes techniques : pellicules N&B, pellicules couleurs périmées , numériques. Toutes en N&B ou basculées. Non dépoussiérées entièrement :rateau:. 

Il n'y a pas de femmes à poils mais des apprenties habillées et âgées de 17 à 26 ans.
Un peu du nouveau bâtiment dans lequel nous avons déménagés en septembre 2005 et qui n'était pas fini .... mais alors pas du tout. Donc trois mois de glande avec des appareils dans les mains, que ça à faire quoi  (ce ne sont pas mes travaux mais des photos  persos). Résultat : 50 % des élèves ont paumés leur CAP dont beaucoup parmis les plus jeunes .

Ah oui il faut cliquer sur l'image pour aller voir la galerie.



​


----------



## GroDan (7 Septembre 2006)

​
KomPlex KapharnüM à Chalon sur Saone, une approche surprenante d'un travail de valorisation de la mémoire industrielle et collective !


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2006)

Une petite balade sur les remparts ?


----------



## wip (7 Septembre 2006)

Encore de magnifiques photos de tous (Macmarco, rom1, Elis  )

Et moi, j'ai toujours soiffffffffff


----------



## Klakmuf (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (7 Septembre 2006)

rahh les beaux cèpes


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2006)

Klakmuf a dit:


> photo





Oh ! Marrant, des brioches &#224; poign&#233;es !!!!  :style:  
Il a l'air tout fier le bonhomme !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Voici la moisson de ma dernière année d'apprentissage, obtenue par différentes techniques : pellicules N&B, pellicules couleurs périmées , numériques. Toutes en N&B ou basculées. Non dépoussiérées entièrement :rateau:.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de femmes à poils mais des apprenties habillées et âgées de 17 à 26 ans.
> Un peu du nouveau bâtiment dans lequel nous avons déménagés en septembre 2005 et qui n'était pas fini .... mais alors pas du tout. Donc trois mois de glande avec des appareils dans les mains, que ça à faire quoi  (ce ne sont pas mes travaux mais des photos  persos). Résultat : 50 % des élèves ont paumés leur CAP dont beaucoup parmis les plus jeunes .
> ...



J'aime beaucoup celle-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup celle-ci.



Elle posait  Ils se laissaient tous prendre en photo d'ailleurs.
Il doit y avoir chez eux des photos de moi aussi mais ... 

Merci


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2006)

Devinez qui j'ai rencontré à Saint-Malo.


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de femmes à poils




JPMiss me disait par iChat que justement ca manquait et qu'il trouvait parfaitement nulles les photos de nanas habillées (et encore, là je fais light vu que cet individu est d'une grossièreté invraisemblable).

Je ne suis, evidemment pas d'accord. Sauf pour les images de Roberto qui sont effectivement à chier. Mais c'est normal : je ne suis pas fan des poitrines de femmes, vous le savez.

D'ailleurs, j'en profite pour tous vous féliciter (donc, hormis Roberto, evidemment, sauf si il me file le numéro de téléphone de la propriétaire du collier jaune -à toutes fins utiles), et surtout Elis qui a de très bonnes lectures. Ma biographie est surprenante, émouvante, bien écrite et éditée en livre de poche pour les plus radins d'entre vous.

Bon, je poste une photo. Notez que je peux, si je veux, ne pas en poster, et en citer des tas vu que l'on ne peut pas me mettre d'avertissement, ni me bannir. Mais j'ai été marié avec Foguenne et Alem (hasard de la distribution : ils sont là tous les deux) et comme ils me versent une pension pour Mackie (ils sont persuadés qu'il est d'eux, mais chacun de leur côté) je préfère garder de bons rapports avec mes créditeurs.

Allez, amstramgram :






​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> JPMiss me disait par iChat que justement ca manquait et qu'il trouvait parfaitement nulles les photos de nanas habillées (et encore, là je fais light vu que cet individu est d'une grossièreté invraisemblable).



C'est tout a fait exact.

Pour corriger ce problème j'en suis même  réduit a faire du recyclage:






 

PS: on se prend un avertoche si on poste une photo qu'on a déja posté? :rateau:  

PS2: Très belle "deuch"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Vous voulez du tout nu ?

Tout nu tout nu tout nu ?

Pas de problèmes :


----------



## N°6 (7 Septembre 2006)

Bravo à tous  (satané vBull  ) et merci pour le train 
J'étais pas trop sûr de mon coup, l'ingrédient flou d'objectif étant introuvable dans mon vieux photoshop, j'ai dû le remplacer par du simple flou gaussien...


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous voulez du tout nu ?
> 
> Tout nu tout nu tout nu ?
> 
> Pas de problèmes :



Jason et les Argonautes ?!


----------



## the-monk (7 Septembre 2006)

Petite s&#233;rie du jour. (sans femme &#224; poil, d&#233;sol&#233; Jp )





















:rose:


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

Klakmuf a dit:


> Image de saison



C'est bien la première fois que je vois cueillir des champignons avec un casque !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> JPMiss me disait par iChat que justement ca manquait et qu'il trouvait parfaitement nulles les photos de nanas habillées (et encore, là je fais light vu que cet individu est d'une grossièreté invraisemblable).
> 
> Je ne suis, evidemment pas d'accord. Sauf pour les images de Roberto qui sont effectivement à chier. Mais c'est normal : je ne suis pas fan des poitrines de femmes, vous le savez.
> 
> ...



Il est con.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: on se prend un avertoche si on poste une photo qu'on a déja posté? :rateau:



Oui mais juste parce que j'avais envie de tester cette fonction.


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Oui mais juste parce que j'avais envie de tester cette fonction.



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Oui mais juste parce que j'avais envie de tester cette fonction.



C'est beau le dévouement.  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est beau le dévouement.  :love:



Quoi ? On répond à un modérateur ?! Attention : ne tire pas trop sur le cable !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

D'ailleurs pour montrer qu'on est pas l&#224; pour rigoler, j'ai modifi&#233; ma signature.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est honteux!  
Je me plaindrais au directeur d'internet!


----------



## joubichou (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

Sloughi a dit:


>



Sympa mais le cadrage centré n'est pas idéal ici. 
Tu aurais du attendre un peu pour que la voile soit un peu plus décalée de la baraque soit à gauche, soit à droite.  

Un exemple de cadrage ou recadrage.


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2006)

Jpmiss : elle est bien rebondie cette hanche


----------



## Sloughi (7 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Sympa mais le cadrage centré n'est pas idéal ici.
> Tu aurais du attendre un peu pour que la voile soit un peu plus décalée de la baraque soit à gauche, soit à droite.
> 
> Un exemple de cadrage ou recadrage.



merci pour le conseil


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> Petite série du jour. (sans femme à poil, désolé Jp )


Mon Moi, cet il...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mon Moi, cet &#339;il...



J'ai chang&#233; ma signature... :mouais:  
A part &#231;a tu as raison, cet oeil.


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est où Yvos ?


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2006)

ze big Apple


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ze big Apple



moi j'aurai cadré juste les immeubles au 1er plan ,format carré ,ca aurait fait un truc graphic...

la c'est bien aussi comme çà ...


----------



## SirDeck (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> moi j'aurai cadré juste les immeubles au 1er plan ,format carré ,ca aurait fait un truc graphic...
> 
> la c'est bien aussi comme çà ...



j'ai tenté en ayant eu la même idée, mais bon, j'aime bien l'usine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## bengilli (7 Septembre 2006)

Il y a quelques jours pour un concert au palais du Pharo.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Septembre 2006)

Ma grande roue, qui n'est pas une grande roue...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Variations de la lumière (sur 1/2 heure environ):


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

juste un grand merci. Plein d'excuses pour ce vbull qui...

 vous pouvez pas savoir le bien que ça fait de regarder tout ce qui est ici .

Basta: j'aime:love: non, c'est pas du flood, juste un remerciement.


----------



## peyret (7 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> juste un grand merci. Plein d'excuses pour ce vbull qui...
> 
> vous pouvez pas savoir le bien que ça fait de regarder tout ce qui est ici .
> 
> Basta: j'aime:love: non, c'est pas du flood, juste un remerciement.



alors 1 remerciement de plus ! 
allez mamy, encore ! une ligne droite alignée sur le bord d'une photo !!?? :rose: 

lp:sleep:


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Septembre 2006)

Teo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Teo
> 
> 
> superbe photo
> petit pb de cadre le blanc est pas &#233;gal partout


----------



## mamyblue (8 Septembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> alors 1 remerciement de plus !
> allez mamy, encore ! une ligne droite align&#233;e sur le bord d'une photo !!?? :rose:
> 
> lp:sleep:


C'est demand&#233; si gentiment que je ne peux pas refuser, je vais essayer de faire une ligne droite ​ 
Cette photo les Belges vont s&#251;rement reconna&#238;tre  



Un merci sp&#233;cial &#224; ZRXolivier et encore une fois bravo &#224; tout les posteurs ​


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Merci Carode et cette photo je suis sûre que tu vas reconnaître ​



Nomme la rue :rateau:  La première en Amérique du Nord. Aura 400 ans d'ici peu.

Je connais bien. Quelques morts récentes, suite à des descentes un peu brusques  

Bref, un très beau coin


----------



## the-monk (8 Septembre 2006)

Petite photo du matin:




​ 
J'aime bien ses couleurs, mais je ne suis pas totalement content de mon cadrage. A mon avis, faudrait que je sois un peu plus haut (difficilement possible) et que je zoom plus sur le marron (pas encore possible, je suis au max de mon 18-55, mais mon 24-135 devrais arriver dans la journée...:love. M'enfin j'l'aime bien quand même.

:love:


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ze big Apple



On dirait l'usine de la pochette d'Animals de Pink Floyd




elisnice j'adore tes deux derni&#232;res! En plus tu as fait d&#233;normes prog&#232;s en mati&#232;re de cadres color&#233;s :rateau:  

PS1: il faisait tres beau sur la plage des Fossettes hier apr&#232;m  

PS2: mamy fait attention, les 2 pr&#233;c&#233;dentes &#233;taient pas mal, la derniere par contre est super mal cadr&#233;e (trop de pav&#233;s en bas et le haut de la porte coup&#233;e... en plus c'est de traviolle..)


----------



## joubichou (8 Septembre 2006)

allez une petite


----------



## twk (8 Septembre 2006)

elisnice je suis fan de toutes tes photos :love::love::love:


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Teo
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Ben moi faudra attendre le développement de la pelloche pour voir le résultat, d'un autre point de vue ;) :D
> ...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS2: mamy fait attention, les 2 pr&#233;c&#233;dentes &#233;taient pas mal, la derniere par contre est super mal cadr&#233;e (trop de pav&#233;s en bas et le haut de la porte coup&#233;e... en plus c'est de traviolle..)


Merci de me dire ce qui vas pas, car j'ai encore beaucoup &#224; apprendre...
   



Le ciel je peux pas faire mieux car sur la photo il est d&#232;j&#224; comme &#231;a...​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2006)

Mamy, 
A premi&#232;re vue, la mise au point a &#233;t&#233; faite sur une zone qui &#233;tait &#224; l'ombre ce qui a surexpos&#233; les zones ensoleill&#233;es. (on dit aussi, c'est cram&#233;.  )
Si le but avait &#233;t&#233; de montr&#233; la camionnette &#224; l'ombre, pas de souci sauf qu'ici, le plus int&#233;ressant c'est les b&#226;timents et donc la mise au point aurait du &#234;tre faite sur eux. 

Dans ce cas, avec un cadrage horizontale prenant moins d'eau &#224; l'ombre mais surtout les b&#226;timents tu aurais eu un bien meilleur r&#233;sultat.
Tu aurais du changer d'endroit ou attendre que la camionnette soit partie et ne pas recoup&#233; la statue de gauche. 

Ce n'est jamais &#233;vident quand il y a des zones aussi contrast&#233;es.
J'ai commis souvent cette erreur. 
Tu as un appareil num&#233;rique ? Si oui, pense &#224; v&#233;rifier sur ton &#233;cran.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Merci de me dire ce qui vas pas, car j'ai encore beaucoup &#224; apprendre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu as un logiciel genre photoshop, tu peux jouer sur la densit&#233; du ciel pour &#233;viter qu'il soit "cram&#233;". J'ai fait &#231;a &#224; l'arrache, mais &#231;a donne une id&#233;e de ce que &#231;a peut donner bien que la compression bouffe un peu tout &#231;a.
Ensuite, attends que le camion soit parti car il parasite un peu le jeu de reflets entre les batiments et l'eau.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Enfin, bon, quand c'est cram&#233;... c'est cram&#233;. Et puis, l&#224;, c'est quand m&#234;me super cram&#233;.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2006)

De temps en temps j'aime bien avoir un peu de cram&#233;. 
(mon c&#244;t&#233; mystique.  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> De temps en temps j'aime bien avoir un peu de cramé.
> (mon côté mystique.  )
> 
> belle photo



Moi aussi, mais moi c'est plus le coté mistake...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ces photos ?   











Ici Mamy, j'ai cherch&#233; &#224; faire l'inverse de toi.
J'ai fais la mise au point sur une zone tr&#232;s &#233;clair&#233;e par rapport au reste, ce qui a permis d'avoir un "fond" noir parfait. 
Si j'avais fait la mise au point, par exemple sur le mur autour du vitrail, le vitrail aurait &#233;t&#233; compl&#232;tement cram&#233;.
Je ne sais pas si je suis tr&#232;s clair.


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ces photos ?


 
non..enfin, j'en sais rien en fait. Mais j'aime bien les bougies. C'est pourtant facile de se cramer avec 

apr&#232;s, on confond mise au point et calcul d'exposition...bon, je veux pas charrier, mais hein..  ...c'est le c&#244;t&#233; mistake 

&#231;a m&#233;riterait bien un avertos, &#231;a!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais nous parler de la mesure spot...


----------



## mamyblue (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Mamy,
> A premi&#232;re vue, la mise au point a &#233;t&#233; faite sur une zone qui &#233;tait &#224; l'ombre ce qui a surexpos&#233; les zones ensoleill&#233;es.
> Si le but avait &#233;t&#233; de montr&#233; la camionnette &#224; l'ombre, pas de souci sauf qu'ici, le plus int&#233;ressant c'est les b&#226;timents et donc la mise au point aurait du &#234;tre faite sur eux.
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup Foguenne pour tes bons conseils, il est vrai que j'avais toujours tendance &#224; prendre mes photos sans faire trop attention. (L&#224;, &#224; la camionnette) et j'avais aussi tendance &#224; prendre mes photos dans n'importe qu'elle position, la seule chose que je faisais attention c'&#233;tait de ne pas avoir le soleil dans l'objectif. Mais maintenant gr&#226;ce &#224; Macg et &#224; vous tous, avant de prendre une photo je vais r&#233;ffl&#233;chir et bien regarder ma position et ce qu'il y a autour de moi, il est vrai que quelquefois la chance &#233;tait avec moi et j'en ai sorti quelques unes de pas mal  Merci aussi &#224; Fab'Fab et &#224; vous tous. 

J'esp&#232;re que mes prochaines photos seront meilleures, je ne posterais certainement pas ces prochains jours car je veux faire d'autres photos et me donner un peu de temps. Mais je vais continuer &#224; regarder avec plaisir toutes les belles photos que vous, vous posterez et je vais bien &#233;tudier. J'adore ce fil et j'admire les posteurs par ex. pour ne pas nommer : Foguenne, Macmarco, jpmiss, elisnice, lastrada, peyret, joubichou et tout les autres que je ne nomment pas car se serait trop long. Je souhaite que ce fil vive et que nous aurons encore beaucoup de belles choses &#224; voir. 

Bonne chance &#224; toutes et &#224; tous. mamyblue

   :love: 

PS: J'aime beaucoup tes bougies Foguenne, tu as bien expliqu&#233; mais pour le faire &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre plus difficile mais j'aimerais bien arriver &#224; faire des choses comme &#231;a.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2006)

Photos de manif'


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2006)

Un portrait d'une amie


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> non..enfin, j'en sais rien en fait. Mais j'aime bien les bougies. C'est pourtant facile de se cramer avec
> 
> après, on confond mise au point et calcul d'exposition...bon, je veux pas charrier, mais hein..  ...c'est le côté mistake
> 
> ça mériterait bien un avertos, ça!





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais nous parler de la mesure spot...



Oui, bon, j'ai voulu être le plus simple possible.    
Je m'autoavertis pour la peine.


----------



## joubichou (8 Septembre 2006)

portrait


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je m'autoavertis pour la peine.



Faut changer ta signature alors


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut changer ta signature alors



C'est fait.


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2006)

je peux rentrer dans ta signature aussi? 

pas mal ta macro joubichou 

bon je floode pas:






_en &#233;cho &#224; etudiant69_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ces photos ?
> 
> Ici Mamy, j'ai cherch&#233; &#224; faire l'inverse de toi.
> J'ai fais la mise au point sur une zone tr&#232;s &#233;clair&#233;e par rapport au reste, ce qui a permis d'avoir un "fond" noir parfait.
> ...




belles photos ,paul mais tu te trompes:ce n'est pas la mise au point que tu as fait mais la mesure d'exposition !
mesure spot j'imagine

ah yvos l'avait not&#233; aussi...


----------



## peyret (8 Septembre 2006)

quel camion ?  

allez mamyblue ! met ton oeil dans le viseur, et regarde de gauche &#224; droite et de bas en haut !
et lentement ! et clic-clac !






lp


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> belles photos ,paul mais tu te trompes:ce n'est pas la mise au point que tu as fait mais la mesure d'exposition !
> mesure spot j'imagine



Oui, j'ai été un peu vite pour expliquer à Mamy mais a vouloir être trop simpliste on écrit des couillonnades.  (j'ai été puni.  )
Mesure spot effectivement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> quel camion ?
> 
> allez mamyblue ! met ton oeil dans le viseur, et regarde de gauche à droite et de bas en haut !
> et lentement ! et clic-clac !
> ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Oui, j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu vite pour expliquer &#224; Mamy mais a vouloir &#234;tre trop simpliste on &#233;crit des couillonnades.  (j'ai &#233;t&#233; puni.  )
> Mesure spot effectivement.



remarque si ,la mise au point aussi a du etre faite sur les bougies...

c'est tout a fait &#231;&#224; ,une mesure spot dans ce genre de cas ,ca donne &#231;&#224;,un fond tout noir ...

a essayer sur des lampes etc...


----------



## mamyblue (8 Septembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> quel camion ?
> 
> allez mamyblue ! met ton oeil dans le viseur, et regarde de gauche à droite et de bas en haut !
> et lentement ! et clic-clac !
> ...


Ben oui  il y a plus de camion, ça j'avais pas essayé mais par contre j'avais essayé de faire le ciel plus bleu et comme les maisons venaient toutes roses je ne l'ai pas fait... Car les maisons à Brugges sont blanches a part les deux plus foncées. Les Belges doivent savoir ou ce trouvent cet endroit magnifique !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Ben oui  il y a plus de camion, ça j'avais pas essayé mais par contre j'avais essayé de faire le ciel plus bleu et comme les maisons venaient toutes roses je ne l'ai pas fait... Car les maisons à Brugges sont blanches a part les deux plus foncées. Les Belges doivent savoir ou ce trouvent cet endroit magnifique !!!



rien ne t'empeche de travailler que certaines zones d'une photo...


----------



## peyret (8 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Ben oui  il y a plus de camion, &#231;a j'avais pas essay&#233; mais par contre j'avais essay&#233; de faire le ciel plus bleu et comme les maisons venaient toutes roses je ne l'ai pas fait... Car les maisons &#224; Brugges sont blanches a part les deux plus fonc&#233;es. Les Belges doivent savoir ou ce trouvent cet endroit magnifique !!!



pour faire simple :
avec photoshop !
bouton " baguette magique" enfonc&#233;,  en haut de la fen&#234;tre, il y a une petite case tol&#233;rance, remplace par le chiffre : 20, puis clic dans le ciel, il reste encore du ciel, tient majuscule enfonc&#233;e et (un petit "+" s'ajoute au curseur) et clic dans une autre partie du ciel qui n'est pas s&#233;lectionn&#233;e, elle s'ajoute....ainsi de suite

(h&#233; ! toujours avec majuscule tenue enfonc&#233;e)  et apr&#232;s s&#233;lection du ciel, apllique les changements de couleurs !

(avec la touche option  (alt) &#231;&#224; fait du moins (-), avec a touche majuscule &#231;&#224; fait du plus (+))

lp:rose:


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2006)

Vous pouvez pas laisser Mamyblue tranquille avec sa photo, l&#224;???


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Septembre 2006)

à tous,

Bravo pour ton Auto-flagellation Paul   

Pour ne pas flooder












Bonne soirée et encore bravo à toutes et à tous pour vos images :love:   ​


----------



## Sloughi (8 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (8 Septembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> pour faire simple :
> avec photoshop !
> bouton " baguette magique" enfonc&#233;, en haut de la fen&#234;tre, il y a une petite case tol&#233;rance, remplace par le chiffre : 20, puis clic dans le ciel, il reste encore du ciel, tient majuscule enfonc&#233;e et (un petit "+" s'ajoute au curseur) et clic dans une autre partie du ciel qui n'est pas s&#233;lectionn&#233;e, elle s'ajoute....ainsi de suite
> 
> ...


Regarde Sydney m'a fait penser &#224; queques choses, le camion est toujours l&#224; mais le ciel et les maisons sont diff&#233;rentes ​ 


​


----------



## peyret (8 Septembre 2006)

lp


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai déjà posté ces photos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et comment faire quand le vitrail est tres tres tres grand et que il n'est pas assez haut pour le prendre en photo tout en entier ?


----------



## the-monk (8 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et comment faire quand le vitrail est tres tres tres grand et que il n'est pas assez haut pour le prendre en photo tout en entier ?




Plusieurs photos et réunion sous photoshop ou autre?

------------------------

Petite photo faite avec mon 24-135 sigma qui vient d'arriver, je l'adore déjà :love:

La photo est vraiment pas exeptionnelle, c'était plus pour tester ses capacitées optiques.








Bon aller je vais essayer d'aller prendre la lune.

​


----------



## mamyblue (8 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et comment faire quand le vitrail est tres tres tres grand et que il n'est pas assez haut pour le prendre en photo tout en entier ?


C'est magnifique, je suis sans voix :mouais: Oui Princess je te félicite


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> Plusieurs photos et réunion sous photoshop ou autre?
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...



Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, mais avec un Pentax FA-50mm f/1.7 :love:


----------



## NightWalker (8 Septembre 2006)

Hummm... tu vas te faire tirer les oreilles....


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, mais avec un Pentax FA-50mm f/1.7 :love:



et ben ya du boulot, hein, parce que la mise point sur la monture des lunettes ...c'est des Afflelou?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Hummm... tu vas te faire tirer les oreilles....



parce que il a coupé la photo trop haut a partir du bas ?


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> et ben ya du boulot, hein, parce que la mise point sur la monture des lunettes ...c'est des Afflelou?  :love:


C'est s&#251;r que la MAP &#224; f/1.7, c'est de la haute haute pr&#233;cision :rose:


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, mais avec un Pentax FA-50mm f/1.7 :love:





Je préfère la minette du haut au minet du bas.    :love:


----------



## peyret (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss !  






lp


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2006)

C'est ma fianc&#233;e :love: :style:


_(promis: il y aura des photos de mariage ici )_


----------



## the-monk (8 Septembre 2006)

Petit essai avec la lune. Le zoom est déjà bien plus important que le 18-55 de base, mais ce n'est pas encore assez pour faire de belle photo de Lune seule.




​ 
En tout cas ce nouveau zoom est vraiment très agréable.

@ étudiant69: Tu es aussi chez pentax, tu as quoi comme appareil?


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> @ étudiant69: Tu es aussi chez pentax, tu as quoi comme appareil?



et ouais, petit à petit, on gagne du terrain


----------



## the-monk (8 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> et ouais, petit à petit, on gagne du terrain



HS on:
Pour convaincre de futur pentaxiste, j'ai remarquer que chez sigma les objectif en monture pentax sont moins cher que dans d'autres montures.

HS off.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2006)

K100D


----------



## peyret (8 Septembre 2006)

lp 
non pas taper !


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Septembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pas le flou de l'objectif sur mon PS7, alors c'est du flou gaussien avec un détourage à la main, je n'aimais pas le dégradé dans le masque de fusion.


----------



## ficelle (9 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ... Mais j'aime bien les bougies. C'est pourtant facile de se cramer avec



j'aime aussi les bougies, et ce qui les entoure.... 







yvos a dit:


> ... ça mériterait bien un avertos, ça!




j'ai mis une photo !


----------



## mfay (9 Septembre 2006)

Lune avec un 80-400 sigma :


----------



## SirDeck (9 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> J'ai pas le flou de l'objectif sur mon PS7, alors c'est du flou gaussien avec un d&#233;tourage &#224; la main, je n'aimais pas le d&#233;grad&#233; dans le masque de fusion.
> 
> http://macmarco.free.fr/photo/grue01.jpg



Tu devrais utiliser le filtre flou d'objectif plut&#244;t. Son utilisation est d&#233;crite par Alan en cuisine.
Mais ton r&#233;sultat est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal


----------



## IceandFire (9 Septembre 2006)

ce filtre n'est pas sur photoshop 7  relis ce que dis Jean MArc   bravo jm et carole  st malo non ? huumm...!!!???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Encore des nuages, pris de ma fenêtre.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

mfay a dit:


> Lune avec un 80-400 sigma :


Vraiment impressionnant! 
Ce qui serait interressant a mon avis c'est de faire un cliché juste au momment du lever (ou du coucher) de la lune pour avoir des repères terrestres (arbres, maisons, montagnes...) qui grignottent le disque lunaire. Ca devrait bien donner avec un aussi fort grossissement.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

And i - i'm calling you,
i know you here me


----------



## SirDeck (9 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> ce filtre n'est pas sur photoshop 7  relis ce que dis Jean MArc



A oui, PS7, ce n'est pas un objectif qui n'ouvre pas :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2006)

[ Evolution sur 1 semaine ]​


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh des nioubes


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ohhhhhhhh des nioubes



et au petits POis tu sais comme c'est bon... :rateau:


----------



## Galatée (9 Septembre 2006)

... d'après ce que j'ai compris 


*Lou...*




 :love:  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Septembre 2006)

En vrac, queques photos du jour avec mon 50mm f1.7 :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> A oui, PS7, ce n'est pas un objectif qui n'ouvre pas :rateau:





Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je viens de changer de lunettes, mais j'ai beau lire et relire, je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

Galatée a dit:


> :love:  :love:


Comme tu dis...
Mais c'est de famille.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/8496/imgp3474yp9.jpg


Tiens, j'ai les m&#234;mes merdes de chez Habitat.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Galatée a dit:


> ... d'après ce que j'ai compris
> 
> :love:  :love:



Ah bein j'avais pas compris que c'était ta soeur ! :rateau::love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah bein j'avais pas compris que c'était ta soeur ! :rateau::love:



Pas du tout!
C'est la fille de sa mère!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas du tout!
> C'est la fille de sa mère!



C'est vrai... Faut suivre, quoi!!! C'est pourtant pas les indices qui manquent ...


----------



## joubichou (9 Septembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2006)

salam!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Coin... coin... coin... coin...​



PAN ! ... PAN ! ... oupsssss... pardon !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2006)

Beau doublé, M'sieur le Baron...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> PAN ! ... PAN ! ... oupsssss... pardon !



Cela dit, trois jours après la dernière fois il est encore vivant  ! :rateau:

Galatée, Ponkhead


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Beau doublé, M'sieur le Baron...



Les canards c'est con mais ça fait cossu.


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les canards c'est con mais ça fait cossu.
> 
> 
> :love:



Oui.. de suite :style: :king:


----------



## the-monk (9 Septembre 2006)

Petit essai sur une maquette avec mon sigma:






​


----------



## the-monk (9 Septembre 2006)

Petite série de nature morte:

















:rose:​


----------



## Sloughi (9 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2006)

_Grosse Grosse Fatigueeeeeeeeeee... _​ 














​


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2006)

Putin... une tuerie tes photos de poissons :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2006)

Sympa le filtre "flou de l'objectif"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

C'est dans la Somme (photo prise hier en fin d'AM).
Bon, ben on va voir maintenant si ch't'Alèm est un vrai tchio d'eul Somme  : quel est ce tchio villache ?


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2006)

tu l'aurais en plus grand ? &#231;a ressemble &#224; la Vall&#233;e vu comme &#231;a, je me trompe peut-&#234;tre en orientant mes recherches vers un village de par chez moi : la Haute*-Somme ? 


*on atteint facile des altitudes de 120m, j'vous jure !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sympa le filtre "flou de l'objectif"
> Tof



Tournai ?







​ 



​ 
Le village.  (du bruit dans la photo mais bon)


----------



## maiwen (9 Septembre 2006)

celles-là j'ai hésité à les poster dans les ratées :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (9 Septembre 2006)

Aprés un peu d'absence, j'ai fait une petite revue et bravo à tous pour vos photos

   :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mfay (9 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3960223 a dit:
			
		

> tu l'aurais en plus grand ? ça ressemble à la Vallée vu comme ça, je me trompe peut-être en orientant mes recherches vers un village de par chez moi : la Haute*-Somme ?
> 
> 
> *on atteint facile des altitudes de 120m, j'vous jure !



Pas de panique. Voici :
Et pour t'aider le nom du village est double et l'un des deux à un W...


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

_mince, le champ en triangle me faisait super bien penser &#224; un champ du village de Feuill&#232;res (et donc le village en photo eut &#233;t&#233; Hem-Monacu mais ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas)... un champ o&#249; il traine de magnifiques li&#232;vres* !  



 * je ne chasse pas  


ps : d&#233;j&#224;, j'&#233;limine Lamotte-Warfus&#233;e, je sais pas pourquoi ! 
_


----------



## SirDeck (10 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3960353 a dit:
			
		

> _ * je ne chasse pas
> _



Cueilleur d'images aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3960353 a dit:
			
		

> _mince, le champ en triangle me faisait super bien penser à un champ du village de Feuillères (et donc le village en photo eut été Hem-Monacu mais ce n'était pas le cas)... un champ où il traine de magnifiques lièvres* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais si c'est la Haute-Somme, en tout cas les altitudes y sont bien les plus élevées du Département. C'est au Nord. Pas loin du Pas de Calais. Région d'Albert.
Pour t'aider voici cette belle église d'une commune voisine :


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

_cette &#233;glise est sur le trajet du bus des Courriers Picards reliant Amiens &#224; St-Quentin (dans l'Aisne mais toujours sur la Somme*... ) 

Warloy-Baillon ? o&#249; je n'ai dieu jamais inscrit les roues de ma voiture alors que je bossais de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de la nationale &#224; Ribemont/ancre (&#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Treux, qui signifie... trous en picard)

*si vous ne suivez pas demandez &#224; Yvos... c'est chez lui apr&#232;s ! 
_


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

tenez, une fois n'est pas coutume, un petit lien par _in tiot gars d'mes gins_


----------



## mamyblue (10 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pris cette photo en allant chercher mes petites filles ​ 
Et voil&#224; comment les filles traitent les gar&#231;ons aujoud'hui !!!  



Chui pas s&#251;re d'avoir post&#233; au bon endroit.​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> J'ai pris cette photo en allant chercher mes petites filles ​
> Et voil&#224; comment les filles traitent les gar&#231;ons aujoud'hui !!!



C'est bien la peine de faire chier Bertrand Cantat...


----------



## JPTK (10 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tournai ?




Yep Tournai, la Grand Place


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Foutez-vous de tout
Foutez-vous de l'avis des autres
Si une image vous sort des tripes et que vous en êtes content, fier, que cela correspond à une démarche entreprise depuis un moment, réfléchie, mûrie, peaufinée... Vous n'avez pas besoin de ce fil comme crash test... Vivez!!!
Foutez vous de nous et apprenez à ne plus avoir besoin de nous...
Ou alors...


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ou alors...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


>



Ouais..; c'est ça! joue au con


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2006)

on peut jouer au con tant qu'on poste une photo....

c'est ça ?






croisée dans citymomble, avec mon natel !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> on peut jouer au con tant qu'on poste une photo....
> 
> c'est &#231;a ?



... si tu veux... Sinon, tu peux faire autre chose? 
Malgr&#233; tout le respect que je porte aux photographes...


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2006)

Au petit matin....


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


>


   

c'est exposé où ? !!! remarquable !

lp


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3960376 a dit:
			
		

> _Warloy-Baillon ?
> _



Exactement ! 

Quant à l'église il s'agit de celle de Contay.


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2006)

lp


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2006)

la suite...




lp


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Foutez-vous de tout
> Foutez-vous de l'avis des autres
> Si une image vous sort des tripes et que vous en &#234;tes content, fier, que cela correspond &#224; une d&#233;marche entreprise depuis un moment, r&#233;fl&#233;chie, m&#251;rie, peaufin&#233;e... Vous n'avez pas besoin de ce fil comme crash test... Vivez!!!
> Foutez vous de nous et apprenez &#224; ne plus avoir besoin de nous...
> Ou alors...



*S&#201;CURIT&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201; !!!!!!*

 


Sur le fond tu as raison. Mais certains avis sont parfois importants.
Le tien en l'occurence, me concernant, pour la s&#233;rie au pola.


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Exactement !
> 
> Quant &#224; l'&#233;glise il s'agit de celle de Contay.



_&#231;a m'a pouss&#233; &#224; chercher l'&#233;tymologie de Warloy (prononcez Ou&#226;rloua ) et :_



> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Warloy d&#233;rive du francique water, eau, et l&#244;h, bois, comme Wattrelos et Warlus.[/FONT]


[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
_je t'avoue que je ne connais pas trop l'ami&#233;nois (entre Doullens, Albert et Amiens) mais bien plus le Ponthieu (de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de la Route d'Amiens (Omien) &#224; Doullens (Doulan)), le Vimeu (entre la Baie de Somme et le Pays de Caux) et bien entendu la Haute-Somme, Santerre et Vermandois. 

et pour ne pas flooder





_


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

*







*


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Septembre 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] 




[/QUOTE]

Pouf le cascadeur !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2006)

sérieusement penchée ta photo...dis moi, tu bois beaucoup?

jahrom


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rue Penchée



Lombard street ?


----------



## mfay (10 Septembre 2006)

De gros bestiaux :


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Lombard street ?
> ​


Je sais plus j'étais bourré (yvos :rateau:  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Lombard street ?



Lombard Street n'est-elle pas plutôt toute entière en virages en épingles à cheveux, sans aucune partie rectiligne ?
Je pencherai plutôt pour une des rues de Telegraph Hill.

(Merci pou ces images de San Francisco :love: . Cela fait remonter des souvenirs émus ! :rose: )


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2006)

lp 

(j'arr&#234;te un peu de poster... chacun son tour ! non ? sinon vous &#224; moi :casse


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2006)

Un toit au milieu de la verdure.


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2006)

Apres les photos du petit matin, voici celles de l'apres-midi  

La mer ... c'est beau !











La plage... et ses jeux




















​
j'esp&#232;re que votre apres-midi &#233;tait aussi r&#233;ussi ! 

PS1: arf...les cadres blancs sur fond blanc....&#231;a le fait pas  
PS2: si vous pensez que j'en mets trop, dites le....je me calmerai ! Mais comme pour une fois j'en ai quelques unes de r&#233;ussies ! 

Edit: ajout d'un cadre noir....merci Macmarco


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Apres les photos du petit matin, voici celles de l'apres-midi
> 
> La mer ... c'est beau !
> 
> ...








Sympas tes photos de plage. 
Pour le cadre blanc, si tu as Photoshop, rajoute un contour noir d'un pixel.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Apres les photos du petit matin, voici celles de l'apres-midi
> 
> tofs de mer
> ​




Par contre ton capteur est plein de poussi&#232;res (les taches un peu plus fonc&#233;es sur le ciel bleu)​


----------



## joubichou (10 Septembre 2006)

comme vous avez apprécié l'autre portait de Diem


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2006)

:mouais:  mes cadres sont tout bizarre ??


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre ton capteur est plein de poussières (les taches un peu plus foncées sur le ciel bleu)​



ouiap, j'avais vu ...mais j'en ai d'autres du même style ou cette tâche n'apparait pas. :mouais: 

je me posais donc la question de savoir si c'etait le capteur, l'objectif (j'ai utilisé le même pour toutes les photos ) ou quoi d'autre ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> :mouais:  mes cadres sont tout bizarre ??



Essaie comme ça :
Nouveau calque rempli de blanc, style de calque contour intérieur noir 1 pixel, mode de fusion du calque "Obscurcir".


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> ouiap, j'avais vu ...mais j'en ai d'autres du même style ou cette tâche n'apparait pas. :mouais:
> 
> je me posais donc la question de savoir si c'etait le capteur, l'objectif (j'ai utilisé le même pour toutes les photos ) ou quoi d'autre ?




Les poussieres sur le capteur ne sont visibles que dans certaines circonstance: fond uniforme (ciel bleu par ex) et diaphragme très fermé (pleine lumière) donc pile les circonstance de photos en bord de mer. Fait le test en visant le ciel bleu, MAP sur l'infini et ouverture à F22.
Il ne te reste plus qu'a faire du ménage.


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Essaie comme &#231;a :
> Nouveau calque rempli de blanc, style de calque contour int&#233;rieur noir 1 pixel, mode de fusion du calque "Obscurcir".



Docteur Es Photoshop  



jpmiss a dit:


> - Par contre ton capteur est plein de poussi&#232;res
> - Ta balance des blancs est foireuse



Docteur Es "je vois les d&#233;tails qui d&#233;connent"   (Edith : mais qui rappelle d'excellent liens ! )


----------



## maiwen (10 Septembre 2006)

​
on m'a dit qu'elle serait mieux sans le nuage ... moi je l'aime assez ce nuage  alors je sais pas


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

Frisco again:


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Essaie comme ça :
> Nouveau calque rempli de blanc, style de calque contour intérieur noir 1 pixel, mode de fusion du calque "Obscurcir".



merci beaucoup...mais j'ai encore beaucoup de progrés à faire sur toshop !


----------



## Sloughi (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

moi et toshop :mouais:  ......alors  juste un clic sur amelioration de iphoto 







pffffff , cela ne rends pas comme sur mon ordi


----------



## Picouto (10 Septembre 2006)

Sloughi a dit:


> tof


C'est étrange, il y a comme une sorte de quadrillage invisible ou alors un grillage retouché...


----------



## the-monk (10 Septembre 2006)

@ sloughi: Jolie photo, tu l'a faite où?

@ tous: Y a vraiment de très jolies photos:love:

​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les poussieres sur le capteur ne sont visibles que dans certaines circonstance: fond uniforme (ciel bleu par ex) et diaphragme très fermé (pleine lumière) donc pile les circonstance de photos en bord de mer. Fait le test en visant le ciel bleu, MAP sur l'infini et ouverture à F22.
> Il ne te reste plus qu'a faire du ménage.



Tant qu'on ne vois pas de trace à 16 ou un peu moins, inutile de s'embêter : ouvrir et augmenter la vitesse. Ca reste délicat le nettoyage d'un capteur. Le problème, c'est lorsque l'on veut avoir une grande profondeur de champ ou obtenir du flou de bouger en pleine lumière... Là, il faut y passer.


----------



## olof (10 Septembre 2006)

Petite ballade près de chez moi, au Creux-du-Van, pour ceux qui connaissent.


----------



## GroDan (10 Septembre 2006)

Y'avait même un ane qui s'appellait Johnny !


----------



## mamyblue (10 Septembre 2006)

olof a dit:


> Petite ballade près de chez moi, au Creux-du-Van, pour ceux qui connaissent.


Oui c'est un endroit merveilleux, j'aime beaucoup. mais par contre quand je me trouve en haut j'ai le vertige je peux pas aller debout tout au bord, alors je rampe jusqu'au bord et comme ça, ça va


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tant qu'on ne vois pas de trace à 16 ou un peu moins, inutile de s'embêter


Bah oui sauf que là on les voit...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (10 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

Belle prise


----------



## Picouto (10 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tofs​


T'as pas croisé ma femme ???


----------



## NightWalker (10 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> T'as pas croisé ma femme ???



J'attend que tu me la présente...  




Merci tout le monde  :rose:  et bravo aussi à vous toutes et tous... 


PS :  je ne sais pas encore si je vais pouvoir passer à AE samedi, si on faisait une partie de chasse


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2006)

Elise, tes escaliers me font penser à des balcons que j'avais pris :


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> et encore merci aux gentils gens du dimanche



façon 6x6


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

En fin d'après-midi le ciel était intéressant.


----------



## ficelle (11 Septembre 2006)

vivement la rentrée !


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> vivement la rentrée !






Qu'ils retrouvent leurs poteaux !


----------



## ficelle (11 Septembre 2006)

arf... edit.. je viens de retrouver un plus beau poteau !







previous message....




mince, y'a plus les couleurs !


----------



## GroDan (11 Septembre 2006)

Tout est dans l'interdiction aux camions !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2006)

Parait qu'il y'en a qui roulent a tombeau ouvert par l&#224; bas


----------



## GroDan (11 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parait qu'il y'en a qui roulent a tombeau ouvert par là bas



     

En encore, vois les engins qu'ils utilisent pour cela !




Réalisé sans trucage, et fonctionne vraiment, sensations garantis puisqu'il y a 2 conducteurs et 2 moteurs !!!! Y'a que des jurassiens pour faire un truc comme ça !


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2006)

GroDan a dit:


> En encore, vois les engins qu'ils utilisent pour cela !
> 
> R&#233;alis&#233; sans trucage, et fonctionne vraiment, sensations garantis puisqu'il y a 2 conducteurs et 2 moteurs !!!! Y'a que des jurassiens pour faire un truc comme &#231;a !




Pour info (et non pour flood ) dans les ann&#233;es 65 ou par l&#224;, les pompiers de Cogolin (dans le Var) avaient, eux aussi, cr&#233;&#233; une voiture &#224; 2 avants pour pouvoir se barrer plus vite si n&#233;cessaire, sans avoir &#224; tourner la voiture. Je n'ai, h&#233;las, pas de photo bien que je l'aie vue &#224; l'&#233;poque,  car sans parler de num&#233;rique, on ne photographiait pas autant &#224; tout va &#224; l'&#233;poque  Mais pour ce que &#231;a int&#233;rese, plus d'infos ici

(Ne pas confondre avec la tr&#232;s sp&#233;ciale 2CV saharienne 4x4 (2 moteurs , un devant un derri&#232;re, mais un seul avant, un seul volant, etc.) : plut&#244;t marrant de se balader l&#224;-dedans dans la brousse loz&#233;rienne, je vous promets, j'ai essay&#233;


----------



## olof (11 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Oui c'est un endroit merveilleux, j'aime beaucoup. mais par contre quand je me trouve en haut j'ai le vertige je peux pas aller debout tout au bord, alors je rampe jusqu'au bord et comme ça, ça va



Et tu n'as pas une photo de toi au bord du Creux-du-Van :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Septembre 2006)

olof a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas une photo de toi au bord du Creux-du-Van :rateau:


Et ben nan... dommage :hein:  

J'en profite pour dire bravo à tous pour ces merveilleuses photos


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2006)

Il y a quelques jours, au dessus de ma tête...  :affraid:... incroyable le bruit que font ces avions ! :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (11 Septembre 2006)

[URL=http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc07736iq4.jpg]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous   

Voici deux clichés du début du jour    











Comme d'hab de belles photos et en particulier, PommeQ  

Bonne soirée à tous ​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Smooooooooke ont the water,
and :





smoooooooke on the waaaaaater
(pom pom pom, pom pom popom, pom pom pom pom popom)


----------



## kanako (11 Septembre 2006)

Moi je suis fan des photos de Macmarco , mais je peux plus le bouler,

Gnoumy, j'adore tes ciels, mais vbul veut plus


----------



## iNano (11 Septembre 2006)

Un essai... si vous avez des suggestions, je suis preneuse...


----------



## PommeQ (11 Septembre 2006)

Sympa ta photo iNano ... un piano ... voila un sujet sympa  

Si tu en as d'autres ?


----------



## lumai (11 Septembre 2006)

Seule sur la plage...


----------



## the-monk (11 Septembre 2006)

Premièrement bravo à tus pour les dernières photos, elles sont toutes superbes.:love:

-----------------------------












:rose:​


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

La mer...


----------



## ange_63 (11 Septembre 2006)

....Moi aussi j'm'y colle  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> photo "l'attente"



Toutes tes photos rennaises, Marco, sont pour moi de véritables Madeleines de Proust... :bebe: Ces larges dalles de granit du trottoir, sur ta photo, j'en ressens à nouveau comme le contact sous les pieds.  :love: Beau cadrage de surcroît.


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Toutes tes photos rennaises, Marco, sont pour moi de véritables Madeleines de Proust... :bebe: Ces larges dalles de granit du trottoir, sur ta photo, j'en ressens à nouveau comme le contact sous les pieds.  :love: Beau cadrage de surcroît.






Merci Jul.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah oui sauf que là on les voit...





elisnice a dit:


> Oui, je trouve aussi
> 
> Bonsoir



Ok, il est à f7. C'est vraiment crade. Ca mérite un gros nettoyage. :rateau:  En attendant, s'il ouvrait un peu plus...


----------



## ange_63 (11 Septembre 2006)

...un petit combat:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Septembre 2006)

Salut la dedans.

Petit clin d'oeil au fatal picard, j'ai trouvé une vieille underwood dans une maison abandonnée du sud ouest de la France :




Pfff : 5 pages de belles choses .... j'en ai pris plein mes mirettes  B.R.A.V.O à tous.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Un essai... si vous avez des suggestions, je suis preneuse...
> 
> -clavier en gros plan-


Bonne id&#233;e !

Juste une suggestion : trouver un vrai piano (l&#224;, sur ta photo, je crois qu'il s'agit d'un clavier de synth&#233, et si possible un piano &#224; queue.
Tu verras que le clavier aura d&#233;j&#224; une "mati&#232;re" plus int&#233;ressante, plus naturelle.
Et en ouvrant le piano, avec les cordes, tu auras une source in&#233;puisable de points de vue, d'effets g&#233;om&#233;triques, de reflets...


----------



## Melounette (11 Septembre 2006)

Pououh mais que le niveau est haut là.:rose: 
Macmarco, celle avec la dame qui attend est superbe, y a comme une ambiance spéciale, intemporelle, une drôle de lumière bref mmmh.
L'ange, la deuze, impecc.
inano, tu te débrouilles mieux avec les pianos que moi. J'en avais fait une dans une ambiance rouge rose, raté.:rateau: 
Et la deuze de the monk aussi, ça donne envie d'y vivre dans la photo.
Bon bin, je m'y essaie, hein.
Pour mon breton préféré, les falaises torturées de Ouessant :




Mouaip. C'est comme d'hab, pas nulle, mais rien de vraiment recherché. Mais bon je les aime ces falaises. 
Et une chtiote deuxième, le clair obscur, mon sujet préféré. Quand l'ombre aime jouer avec la lumière.


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

Merci Mel !    :love:

Tiens, un clair-obscur pour toi.


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2006)

Je serais vous j'irais jeter un oeil ici.





Chic, je suis en haut. C'est de la pub pour une f&#234;te de la photo


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je serais vous j'irais jeter un oeil ici.



Je signe aussi : toutes les expos ne sont pas du même niveau (au moins à mon goût) mais il y en a de toutes façons déjà trop qui sont particulièrement fortes pour arriver à tout voir en une après-midi. Heureusement, je peux y aller à pied de la maison.  

J'en citerai 4, mais c'est assez personnel et il y en a d'autres :
*Marie-Laure de Decker* et en particulier ses images du Tchad à l'époque du frolinat (tout à fait dans l'actualité avec la mort de Françoise Claustre il y a peu) ;
la rétrospective d'*Henri Huet *(en particulier photos du vietnam, on a l'impression que les photographes d'aujourd'hui ne peuvent plus avoir autant de proximité avec les soldats);
Les enfants de la douleur de *Alvaro Ybarra Zaval*

*trente ans de contact(s)* de l'agence contact press images : des choses inégales mais surtoutdes agrandissements de planches contact de différents photographes qui montrent la variété des photographes entre les mitrailleurs qui alignent 15 photos de suite pour pouvoir aller au plus près de ce qu'ils veulent et ceux qui n'en font qu'une.

Et puis, pour ne pas voir que le côté noir des choses (parce que c'est souvent dur, comme expositions, comme l'a dit lastrada), les superbes photos d'Elliott Erwitt.

Histoire de ne pas flooder et comme je n'ai pas la place de rajouter pour l'instant des photos sur le site de mon gamin, une vieille image de Lozère, un peu de calme dans un monde qui ne l'est pas toujours.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Septembre 2006)

Ce peitit chien il a seulement quelques semaines ​ 


​ 



Il est vraiment minuscule :love:​


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Bravo à tous


----------



## ange_63 (12 Septembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

_Et un trou apparut dans le ciel,
Illumin&#233; de sa lumi&#232;re,
Par-dessus le buisson ardent.
Et une voix tonna : 
"PonkHead! Il est neuf heure pass&#233;e, va bosser feignasse"
Et PonkHead sut qu'Il s'&#233;tait lev&#233; de mauvais poil_








Et pour ne pas poster que des nuages sur fond de b&#233;ton froid (merci jpmiss), voici 
LA CHUTE DE L'EMPIRE ROMAIN !!! (rien que &#231;a)


----------



## ange_63 (12 Septembre 2006)

....:love:


----------



## twk (12 Septembre 2006)

Salut mssieurs dames


----------



## fanou (12 Septembre 2006)

Quand les personnes de 120kg ont envie de danser, les personnes de 70 kg suivent le mouvement sans broncher...


----------



## Galatée (12 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> ....:love:



Ange...  








*Vintimiglia...*





Bravo à tous pour toutes vos merveilleuses photos :love:... Quel dommage que la machine à coups de boule soit si radine...


----------



## ange_63 (12 Septembre 2006)

Maman les p'tits bateaux


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

Mariage ce weekend:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

​ 
[ Je l'ai peut-être déjà postée celle-là, je ne sais plus. Ou alors il y a longtemps, bref si c'est le cas, désolé... ]


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> [ Je l'ai peut-être déjà postée celle-là, je ne sais plus. Ou alors il y a longtemps, bref si c'est le cas, désolé... ]


 
Ben meme si c'est le cas, moi je l'avais pas vu. Donc rien que pour ça elle méritait d'etre postée


----------



## Tyite Bulle (12 Septembre 2006)

oui, surtout qu'elle est vraiment magnifique cette photo..


----------



## NightWalker (12 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben meme si c'est le cas, moi je l'avais pas vu. Donc rien que pour ça elle méritait d'etre postée


+1... 

_ça me rend triste cette photo..._


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Septembre 2006)

&#224; tous, je ne crois pas avoir post&#233; celle-ci, mais je l'aime bien alors&#8230;    






Et pis pour une fois c'est du ciel vers la Terre&#8230;  

Merci &#224; tous pour vos coups de boule.  ​


----------



## wip (12 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> +1...
> 
> _ça me rend triste cette photo..._


 
J'adore cette photo aussi  .

En voila une un tout petit peu moins triste  (en espérant que je l'ai pas déjà posté aussi)


----------



## NightWalker (12 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> J'adore cette photo aussi  .
> 
> En voila une un tout petit peu moins triste  (en espérant que je l'ai pas déjà posté aussi)


Une scène de vie comme j'aime...   même si vbul n'est pas d'accord avec moi


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Saltabadil (12 Septembre 2006)

... par le fil des plus belles photos...

J'en profite pour apporter ma petite pierre à l'édifice...





*Cabanes d'Yport.​*


----------



## macarel (12 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> +1...
> 
> _ça me rend triste cette photo..._


On dirai Visa pour L'image (Perpignan), ça te fou la journée en l'air


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> On dirai Visa pour L'image (Perpignan), ça te fou la journée en l'air





Une gamine allongée près de sa mère à même le sol, c'est sans doute ce qui le rend triste et il n'est pas le seul.


----------



## the-monk (12 Septembre 2006)

Ciel de cet après midi (légèrement revu sous photoshop:rose​






:rose:​


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (12 Septembre 2006)

hello boys & girls !!!!     Beau ciel bleu sur l'une des tours de la bibliothéque nationale François Mitterrand


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> hello boys & girls !!!!     Beau ciel bleu sur l'une des tours de la biblioth&#233;que nationale Fran&#231;ois Mitterrand







Tiens, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a quelque part ! :hein:     


Toys, c'est vrai, il sont mimi !


----------



## macarel (12 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Une gamine allong&#233;e pr&#232;s de sa m&#232;re &#224; m&#234;me le sol, c'est sans doute ce qui le rend triste et il n'est pas le seul.



J'aurai du &#234;tre plus explicite effectivement, mais au boulot.....
Visa pour l'Image est une exposition internationale de photojournalisme. Les r&#233;portages (la vraie v&#233;rit&#233; quoi, sans d&#233;tour) sont souvent terribles &#224; voir. (Guerres, famine, catastophes naturelles .....). Voil&#224; pourquoi ma r&#233;flexion  sur cette photo d'une immense tristesse (pour moi en tout cas):sick:  avec mes excuses pour cet &#233;tat d'&#226;me qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec votre fil assez interessant &#224; ses heures:rose:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Une _un peu plus_ gaie ? Darjeeling.




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Une idée du froid, de la solitude, de la fin du monde.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

A des milliers de kilom&#232;tres du ciel de ponkhead. Morne Rouge, Martinique.




​


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une id&#233;e du froid, de la solitude, de la fin du monde.
> 
> jolie photo



 Ponk head j'adore tes ciels ! 
Et ces b&#226;timent qu'on voit sur la derni&#232;re, je leur trouve un cot&#233; assez &#233;trange, irr&#233;guliers, on dirait qu'il n'ont aucune ouverture, il ne ressemblent pas &#224; des immeubles&#8230; 
c'est o&#249; ?


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

*Merci &#224; tous pour vos gentils CDB *

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Galatée (12 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Un essai... si vous avez des suggestions, je suis preneuse...



Avec tes photos, tu m'as donn&#233; envie de faire des essais... Alors voil&#224; (et d&#233;sol&#233;e si je prends trop de place...)
























Je sais qu'il y en a des floues, mais je les aime bien... :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Septembre 2006)

Galatée a dit:


> Avec tes photos, tu m'as donné envie de faire des essais... Alors voilà (et désolée si je prends trop de place...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




belle série ,pas grave ,si c'est un flou de bougé ,ca peut etre sympa ...

ce qui l'est moins c'est un flou de mise au point


----------



## joubichou (12 Septembre 2006)

beau minois Galatée

bon pour pas flooder


----------



## doudou83 (12 Septembre 2006)

Petite série au parc de Bercy


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> belle s&#233;rie ,pas grave ,si c'est un flou de boug&#233; ,ca peut etre sympa ...
> 
> ce qui l'est moins c'est un flou de mise au point



_ah ?!!

et moi qui ne fait quasiment que des flous de mise au point volontaire... 
_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3964838 a dit:
			
		

> _ah ?!!
> 
> et moi qui ne fait quasiment que des flous de mise au point volontaire...
> _



oui on peut aussi ,mais toi tu controle le truc ...

seulement 90 % des gens bossent avec un compact ,et ils ne controlent pas tjrs la mise au point ...pour ainsi dire jamais ...

me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit...


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Je crois que 2 forumeuses devraient se rencontrer 

En voici une qui devrait peut-&#234;tre suivre une visite guid&#233;e avec...


celle-ci....


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je crois que 2 forumeuses devraient se rencontrer
> 
> En voici une qui devrait peut-être suivre une visite guidée avec...
> 
> ...



Je suis pour !  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2006)

_
In this world of no pity

I was raised in the ghetto,

Mother she worked so hard,

To earrrrn every pennyyyyyy_


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2006)

Un canon ?


----------



## mamyblue (12 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Un canon ?


Ben dis tu y vas pas de main morte Macmarco  Tout de suite le canon :affraid: 

  

Holala... m&#234;me en dessous Lastrada et encore plus grand  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2006)

MacMarco a dit:
			
		

> Un canon ?








Elise ton piano est une tuerie :respect:


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> J'adore cette photo aussi  .
> 
> En voila une un tout petit peu moins triste  (en espérant que je l'ai pas déjà posté aussi)
> 
> http://www.imagehotel.net/?from=dfdfb081db.jpg



Très jolie galerie indienne, Wip...


----------



## Sloughi (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (12 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## twk (12 Septembre 2006)

Désolé j'avait pas de pommes sous la main


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

De ma campagne de p&#234;che &#224; Saint-Malo.


----------



## twk (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est le toi le mec sur un piédestal qui essai de sauter ? 


Plus sérieusement, chouette photo


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> C'est le toi le mec sur un piédestal qui essai de sauter ?
> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, chouette photo






Impossible; j'ai beaucoup moins de cheveux que ça !  


Merci.


----------



## macaronique (13 Septembre 2006)

Je suis enfin arrivée à photographier le flash d'un autre appareil photo! Je suis ravie


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

_celle-l&#224; eut plus eu sa place dans "les photos que tout le monde trouve rat&#233;es sauf vous", enfin, c'est mon avis...
_


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> Je suis enfin arrivée à photographier le flash d'un autre appareil photo! Je suis ravie



C'était toi !!!!


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2006)

Edit: Corrig&#233;


----------



## Chang (13 Septembre 2006)

Image bien jolie mais trop grande


FLAAAAG !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

*Pour rappel : la taille des images doit faire 600 pixels sur la longueur maxie, ce serait bien que les habitu&#233;s donnent l'exemple m&#234;me s'ils partent en vacances... comme moi... 
*


----------



## richard-deux (13 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Désolé j'avait pas de pommes sous la main



Le repas de plusieurs coureurs cyclistes.  

Très chouette photo.


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2006)

Stress&#233; sur ce coup l&#224; : le chauffeur : "-mais qu'est ce que vous lui voulez &#224; mon camion ?!!"

"- Je le trouve beau".

Sourire satisfait de l'interress&#233;.

Edit : @Elise : ah crottalors, j'voulais faire du Virpeen 

ou alors plus starwars (R2D2) :


----------



## Chang (13 Septembre 2006)

Alors comme je me suis fait moderer (c la premiere fois, mais ca n'a rien d'extraordinaire), peut on me dire avec quel logiciel puisse-je modifier la taille des photos ?

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2006)

On peut. (Imagewell, Iphoto)


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> _Lierre de rien..._


Superbe lumière. Très poétique.
Et pour rebondir là dessus à ma modeste façon :





Voilà, 'scusez-moi pour le manque de cadres, que ce soit de travers, le peu de retouches, les balances tout ça mais j'ai quelques petits soucis de p'tin de sa mère de disque dur , j'ai perdu mon mon 'toshop adoré (ça va s'arranger d'ici peu de temps, demain je vais à l'apple expo, pas de souci ). Et sans ça, je suis perdue. Du coup je vous livre les photos un peu brut de décoffrage. Tant pis.:rose:


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> Alors comme je me suis fait moderer (c la premiere fois, mais ca n'a rien d'extraordinaire), peut on me dire avec quel logiciel puisse-je modifier la taille des photos ?
> 
> Merci d'avance ...



--> ici


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> - moi aussi, j'adore les gros trucks -







C'est l&#233;ger, hein, comme humour ?
(Kolossale plaizant&#233;rieu)


----------



## the-monk (13 Septembre 2006)

Le petit essai de l'aprèm:




​


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

oui, moi aussi je suis enrhub&#233;


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (13 Septembre 2006)

Comme quoi, on peut faire du beau avec n'importe quoi... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2006)

comme quoi il ne faut pas boire n'importe quoi...


----------



## Picouto (13 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

I'm back,
beware of the cloud's attack !


----------



## iNano (13 Septembre 2006)

Yes, and beware of this fu**ing VBull ! I can't boule anyone in this thread ! :rateau:   
Vos photos sont très belles...


----------



## Picouto (13 Septembre 2006)

Un jour, j'ai dit une énorme connerie sur les ciels de Paris... 




​


----------



## Virpeen (13 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Un jour, j'ai dit une énorme connerie sur les ciels de Paris...


Je pense que tu es pardonné.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

En guise d'espoir, l'homme regarde souvent vers le ciel.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> En guise d'espoir, l'homme regarde souvent vers le ciel.



C'est pour ça qu'il marche souvent dedans!


----------



## the-monk (13 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> ​




Très jolie photo 

Mod Pinailleur on:

J'aurais modifier le cadrage de façon à ce que la tour eiffel soit entière et que l'obelisque de soit pas aligné avec le lampadaire :rose:

Mod Pinailleur off



ps: aux modos, je sais qu'il faut pas citer les images, mais là j'ai jugé que c'était mieux de la citer quand même mais en vignette :rose:


----------



## Picouto (13 Septembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> Tr&#232;s jolie photo
> 
> Mod Pinailleur on:
> 
> ...


Je plussoie 







Merde c'est ma photo ... bon ben alors ... j'avais 2 options :
1. je d&#233;racinais l'arbre &#224; la limite de mon champs gauche _alternative_ je t&#233;l&#233;phonais &#224; joubichou 
2. je d&#233;montais le lampadaire et le d&#233;pla&#231;ais de 5 metres &#224; droite _alternative_ tout pareil avec l'ob&#233;lisque
Finalement, ben j'ai fait comme j'ai pu


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> ps: aux modos, je sais qu'il faut pas citer les images, mais là j'ai jugé que c'était mieux de la citer quand même mais en vignette :rose:




_tu seras chatié ! supplice de l'ipod ! 


  _


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il marche souvent dedans!


Ah oui mais du pied gauche ça porte bonheur!


----------



## Picouto (13 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

Saint-Malo by night.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Saint-Malo by night.


Ah oui je confirme: c'est bien la nuit.
Par contre pour St-Malo je suis oblig&#233; de te croire sur parole: on voit quasiment rien sur ta photo (a part du bruit).


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah oui je confirme: c'est bien la nuit.
> Par contre pour St-Malo je suis obligé de te croire sur parole: on voit quasiment rien sur ta photo (a part du bruit).



laisse tomber il nous fait marcher


----------



## SirDeck (13 Septembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2006)

ÉvasiOn... lOin de tOut...​


----------



## twk (13 Septembre 2006)

Picouto :love::love:

Allez je me permet un petit caprice d'apple expo


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2006)

Ah la Grande BleuE...:love:​


----------



## Sloughi (13 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Franky Boy (14 Septembre 2006)

Cool ce fil...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

.... pour commencer la journée.


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Septembre 2006)

Ciel, tu me manques...






Je suis toujours en admiration devant les photos d'Elisnice, Lastrada, Amok, Marcmarco... et tant qu'&#224; faire, une grande majorit&#233; de photos d'ici sont magnifiques. Beau travail gang! Mon r&#234;ve: faire imprimer en grand plusieurs de vos photos, les encadrer et les mettre sur mon mur...


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2006)

Hello tout le monde ! 
Lastrada, ta photo m'a fait penser à celle-ci... Prise à Berlin, pas loin du Bundestag.


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Cool ce fil...



Le meilleur de MacG :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Le meilleur de MacG :love:



_mine de rien, ça me touche beaucoup ! 

:love:


bravo à vous ! ___


----------



## Picouto (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Le meilleur de MacG :love:


et d'ailleurs aussi   


_Edit : FnF_


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

Ouais on est tous super bons. On se mets tous en cercle et on se tape dans le dos pour se féliciter, hop, hop.


----------



## joubichou (14 Septembre 2006)

ne me demandez pas comment je suis arrivé à ce résultat,je n'en sais rien :mouais: :mouais: 

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3381/resizeddsc00550bl8.jpg


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Le meilleur de MacG :love:





			
				[MGZ] alèm;3967890 a dit:
			
		

> _mine de rien, ça me touche beaucoup !
> 
> :love:
> bravo à vous ! ___





Lastrada a dit:


> Ouais on est tous super bons. On se mets tous en cercle et on se tape dans le dos pour se féliciter, hop, hop.


ppffffff...... même pas vrai !!  
le meilleur fil, c'est _celui-ci_ !........   

sans rire....je vous "_lis_" tous les jours, belles photos !! 
un jour.... quand j'aurais un APN, je me risquerais ici !!..... 



_pas de photos, je sors !!....._ :casse:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

hmm jolies z'ombres M'ame Nice 

Je fais une fixette sur les endroits d&#233;saffect&#233;s en ce moment.





@qui vous savez: Je sais, je sais, je sais


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

Joubichou : waaaaa c'est très spécial 

elis : Ca me fait penser a Omar Shariff ton histoire de grande passion 

alèm : :love:

Bon faudrait peut être que je trouve une photo a mettre moi, j'arrête pas de poster sans rien


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

Sympa, ça donne envie de se baigner !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> un jour.... quand j'aurais un APN, je me risquerais ici !!.....


Ah l'argument à deux balles !!!

Agad, moi je ne fais que de l'argentique (pour l'instant), ça ne m'empêche pas de poster !!


----------



## yenesais (14 Septembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> Je suis enfin arriv&#233;e &#224; photographier le flash d'un autre appareil photo! Je suis ravie
> _
> ouais mais on ne cite pas les photos, carton jaune. _


Faut le faire....Bravo


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah l'argument à deux balles !!!
> 
> Agad, moi je ne fais que de l'argentique (pour l'instant), ça ne m'empêche pas de poster !!


pas d'argentique, non plus.............


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

_tu aggraves ton cas : pas de dessins de l'al&#232;m, pas d'appareil photo et en plus tu oses dire que ce sujet n'est pas le meilleur de macg&#233;... l'outrecuidant d'outre-bresle !  


_


----------



## Craquounette (14 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Caddie dans l'eau



Qu'as-tu fais avec le déambulateur caddie d'Amok, elis ?


----------



## mfay (14 Septembre 2006)

Madame et son Chateau


----------



## lumai (14 Septembre 2006)

Hum... C'est pas un m&#226;le &#231;a ? 
Sinon c'est un ch&#226;teau du Val de Loire ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pas d'argentique, non plus.............


Même pas un pola ?

L'a raison, Alem, t'es irrécupérab' !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

wouuuuuuuuuuu - ouuuuuuuuh. Je suis en haut. 
i believe i can flyyyyy


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Oups, j'ai oubli&#233; d'enlever la photo, c'est fait.  Paul
> 
> wouuuuuuuuuuu - ouuuuuuuuh. Je suis en haut.
> i believe i can flyyyyy



Bravo, si tu es content, je suis content.


----------



## joubichou (14 Septembre 2006)

allez un petit piaf


----------



## the-monk (14 Septembre 2006)

*L'intru...

*





:rose:​


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mfay (14 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Hum... C'est pas un m&#226;le &#231;a ?
> Sinon c'est un ch&#226;teau du Val de Loire ?


Ah oui, zut, c'est bien un male  
Chateau de Valencey

Allez, deux autres males : (plus lourd que la m&#233;sange de Joubichou)


----------



## mfay (14 Septembre 2006)

Plus jolie celle-là


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

J'aime la pluie.


----------



## joubichou (14 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> J'aime la pluie.
> 
> Pas moi


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

eul Breton a dit:
			
		

> J'aime la pluie.



Vaut mieux, dans ton coin, hein ...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

Je me suis réconcilié avec mon 20D. 
Je me suis levé ce w-e avec une envie folle de prendre des photos. 
Je ne dis pas que le résultat est top, mais c'était très sympa.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

La gare désaffectée du village d'où je proviens.
Certains s'y sont promenés a une aes mais il y avait moins de végétation.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

Paul: content pour toi (et nous) que tu aies retrouvé ton 20D.


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> macmarco a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'aime la pluie.
> ...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada, il faut que tu arrêtes... mon coeur va lâcher... :love: 

Une petite pour vous montrer que le Jura est à la pointe en matière de transports en commun...


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2006)

Alors que nos voisins suisses...


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (14 Septembre 2006)

...Phares  
​*Sloughi * ​


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2006)

ça tourne vite sur ce fil :afraid:


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit que toute les photos de dendrimere me font       ?
Du tr&#232;s tr&#232;s beau travail.


----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, en ces jours gris et pluvieux :hein: :hein: 


























Bonne soirée à tous ​


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai déjà dit que toute les photos de dendrimere me font       ?



mieux vaut terminer ta phrase, parce que ça peut prêter à confusion  

toi aussi tu vis le 2ème effet dendrimère?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> mieux vaut terminer ta phrase, parce que ça peut prêter à confusion
> 
> toi aussi tu vis le 2ème effet dendrimère?



Je termine: "les photos de dendrimère me touchent toutes."

Oui, je vis le 2ème effet dendrimère et ça me va bien.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Septembre 2006)

Pomme Q, Lumaï,Sloughi,... et tous ceux qui connaissent...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

Je me réjouis de retourner là en hiver dans la brume.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je me réjouis de retourner là en hiver dans la brume.




C ou dis moi ,je suis pas loin d'arlon ...c'est par la ?j'irai bien aussi


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> C ou dis moi ,je suis pas loin d'arlon ...c'est par la ?j'irai bien aussi


C'est &#224; + &#8212; 180*Km, &#224; Hombourg mon village d'origine. 
&#192; l'est de la Belgique. (A + -17*km de Maastricht et &#224; + &#8212; 20*km de Aachen en Allemagne. )
Bref pas proche d'Arlon.
Arlon qui ne m'inspire pas trop pour la photo. 
(mais si tu veux y aller, il y a place pour loger gratos.  )
Je vais poster des photos de la r&#233;gion, tr&#232;s sympa, prochainement.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Septembre 2006)

...hop  





Bonne nuit à tous! :sleep:


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2006)

hyper classique, mais bon


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est à +  180*Km, à Hombourg mon village d'origine.
> À l'est de la Belgique. (A + -17*km de Maastricht et à +  20*km de Aachen en Allemagne. )
> Bref pas proche d'Arlon.
> Arlon qui ne m'inspire pas trop pour la photo.
> ...



ah ok ,c'est pas pres le la ou t'habites mais pres de la ou tu es né ...j'avais mal compris...
je connais ce coin ,c'est dans les ardennes alors ,j'étais dans les hautes fagnes une fois...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Ange ... ca me donne envie d'y aller cette automne (trop bien quand y a personne :love: )

Bonne nuitée :sleep:


----------



## Sloughi (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## N°6 (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## esope (14 Septembre 2006)

la carri&#232;re du revest les eaux avant hier...










celle ci c'est un empilement de pierre que j'ai fait et je ma suis apercu qu'on dirait une statue vue de c&#244;t&#233;...




et bravo &#224; tous pour vos photos avec une mention sp&#233;ciale pour Dendrimere, Lastrada et Foguenne (c'est cool de revoir tes tofs ici   )


----------



## ficelle (15 Septembre 2006)

*un petit nuage ?*








*ps : difficile d'étalonner sur un téléviseur lcd  :rose:*​


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

Ouch. Pas facile de passer apr&#232;s le voisin en string du dessus.

Esope, welcome back. Tes pierres me rappellent la petite sc&#232;ne ci-dessous (voir fig.1)





L&#224; en plus grand.


----------



## macaronique (15 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3965767 a dit:
			
		

> _celle-là eut plus eu sa place dans "les photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous", enfin, c'est mon avis...
> _



Oui, tout à fait... je n'avais pas vu ce fil là.


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est par l&#224;, Lastrada ?


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

Oui-da. 


Je me disais bien que tu devais conna&#238;tre. Je reconnais m&#234;me le trou au centre 
Je les posterai plus tard, si tu ne me grilles pas la politesse, je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir soutenir la comparaison. :rateau: :casse:


----------



## ange_63 (15 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Ange ... ca me donne envie d'y aller cette automne (trop bien quand y a personne :love: )
> 
> Bonne nuit&#233;e :sleep:




 Tu m'&#233;tonnes!!! :love: 

Mais en automne il fait pas trop un sale temps? :mouais: 
En tout cas, en septembre, il n'y a d&#233;j&#224; plus trop de monde, on RESPIRE!


----------



## GroDan (15 Septembre 2006)

Pomme Q, le vin jaune c'est dans le Jura pas le Doubs, le Jura !
Ficelle, on dirait que tu as vu des anges dans le jardin d'Eden, totalement surr&#233;aliste !
Virpeen, je vais te denoncer aupr&#233;s du pr&#233;sident de notre belle r&#233;gion !!!! Raymond y va te botter les fesses  
A tout les z'autres :   

Et pour point floooder, je me dis qu'il y en a des trucs d&#233;saffect&#233;s, abandonn&#233;s, oubli&#233;s....dans nos pays ! Ici une belle batisse du 18&#233;me, laiss&#233;e vide depuis une 20&#233;ne d'ann&#233;e...sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; tous ceux qui vivent dans 12m2 !!!!


----------



## PommeQ (15 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Tu m'&#233;tonnes!!! :love:
> 
> Mais en automne il fait pas trop un sale temps? :mouais:
> En tout cas, en septembre, il n'y a d&#233;j&#224; plus trop de monde, on RESPIRE!



Il existe de supers coins pour la photo ... notamment les vieilles cabanes de pecheur au Chateau ...


----------



## PommeQ (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (15 Septembre 2006)

GroDan a dit:


> Pomme Q, le vin jaune c'est dans le Jura pas le Doubs, le Jura !



Je sais bien ... mais l'ami a qui je dedicacais ce souvenir vient du Doubs ...  

On a quand même le droit d'aller picoler dans le Jura quand on est du Doubs ... et d'ailleurs


----------



## GroDan (15 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je sais bien ... mais l'ami a qui je dedicacais ce souvenir vient du Doubs ...
> 
> On a quand même le droit d'aller picoler dans le Jura quand on est du Doubs ... et d'ailleurs



Tu peux aller picoler surtout dans le Haut-Doubs, tu y trouveras de trés grands compétiteurs ! :love: 





Y'a pas que les batiments et les usines qui ont été abandonnés dans nos contrées....


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

Edit: Vox Eli, Vox De&#239;


----------



## GroDan (15 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> tu veux dire que ce sont des enfants abandonn&#233;s ?&#8230;



Ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'on privil&#233;gie l'&#233;conomie au d&#233;triment de la petite enfance, et que l'on sacrifie des gamins_en les installant dans des classe de 32 d&#233;s l'age de 3 ans_par exemple, et qu'ensuite on pleure &#224; la t&#233;l&#232;vision en expliquant que les parents sont d&#233;missionnaire !
C'est une question de choix...mettre des keufs dans des &#233;coles, matraquer les lyc&#233;ens...bref, c'est la rentr&#233;e et c'est comme d'hab., l'&#233;cole du village voisin est occup&#233; depuis 2 semaines car on veut imposer aux gosses une classe &#224; 3 niveaux pour 29 &#233;l&#232;ves (l'instit. &#224; du m&#233;rite)...dans l'&#233;cole de mes m&#244;mes, il y a une classe qui va encore ferm&#233;...bref, c'est la zone et &#231;a me gonfle grave.

c'est "au revoir, les enfants !"


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2006)

c'est un peu le fil "postez les plus belles photos de lastrada"


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

Bon ok. Je me calme, mais pourquoi ne pas pas poster un peu, vous, hmm ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> c'est un peu le fil "postez les plus belles photos de lastrada"






Dis tout de suite qu'il s'&#233;tale ! :mouais:

  


Chouettes photos les ami(e)s.   :love:




Lastrada a dit:


> ​
> Bon ok. Je me calme, mais pourquoi ne pas pas poster un peu, vous, hmm ?




Ca va viendre.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> c'est un peu le fil "postez les plus belles photos de lastrada"



Oui, d'ailleurs, est-ce qu'on pourrait le renommer ?

Et mettre une ic&#244;ne &#224; mon effigie ? quelque chose de tr&#232;s simple suffira.



macmarco a dit:


> Chouettes photos les ami(e)s.   :love:



Il vous en prie


----------



## Picouto (15 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> tof​
> 
> Bon ok. Je me calme, mais pourquoi ne pas pas poster un peu, vous, hmm ?


Ben on bosse nous !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

ou&#233;, la preuve. Tu bosses sur internet ? 


Edit: ah haut de page, photo obligatoire  d&#233;sol&#233; :





Bon ok, j'avoue, je voulais &#234;tre en haut.


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (15 Septembre 2006)

Voilà du nouveau !!! Ouais...  


​ 


​ 
Je ne sais vraiment pas si ça va plaire :mouais: ​


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Tof




(Je suis petitpoisless l&#224.

Bon. Je propose de renommer en Plus belles photos de Lastrada ET de Marcmarco.


----------



## joubichou (15 Septembre 2006)

et de Joubichou


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> et de Joubichou  Waou



Et de Joubichou ! certainement


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

Mais pas de mamyblue!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Vertigo.


----------



## mamyblue (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais pas de mamyblue!


Non mais tu rêves. Chui pas capable, ben oui j'arrive pas à la cheville de Lastrada... Enfin je fais ce que je peux  ben oui


----------



## the-monk (15 Septembre 2006)

Petite photo du jour, en fait prise hier mais post traiter auourd'hui....





​ 
très jolie vos dernières photos...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok. Je me calme, mais pourquoi ne pas pas poster un peu, vous, hmm ?




parce que mes photos n'ont pas vraiment sa place ici :


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> parce que mes photos n'ont pas vraiment sa place ici :



Sinon, tu comptes apprendre le Français un jour ??

Ou tu veux faire comme Jane Birkin ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sinon, tu comptes apprendre le Fran&#231;ais un jour ??
> 
> Ou tu veux faire comme Jane Birkin ??





tu crois que c'est a cause de cela que aujourd'hui on m'a donn&#233; ce bonnet  



pour ma part j'estime le savoir manier bien mieux que tant d'autres Fran&#231;ais mais
ceci ne me parais pas le meilleur endroit pour  parler de cela


----------



## Picouto (15 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> oué, la preuve. Tu bosses sur internet ?


 ben voui... quelques recherches à faire...  
Toasté pour le haut de page   



Lastrada a dit:


> Et de Joubichou ! certainement


bon ben moi j'ai pas bénéficié de tes largesses dans les 24 dernières heures


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> c'est un peu le fil "postez les plus belles photos de lastrada"



Oui mais on va pas s'en plaindre 
Plus généralement, j'ai bien aimé plein de photos "graphiques" qui sont passées ces jours-ci. Moi qui ne fait plus guère que des photos touristiques  depuis des années, il faudra que je me remette à autre chose dès que j'aurai un numérique.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Non mais tu r&#234;ves. Chui pas capable, ben oui j'arrive pas &#224; la cheville de Lastrada... Enfin je fais ce que je peux  ben oui



Allons, Mamy, pas de complexe.

Beaucoup de gens sont dans ton cas tu sais...  :style:

Par exemple :



Picouto a dit:


> ben voui... quelques recherches &#224; faire...



Demande, si tu ne sais pas: http://www.meetic.com



Picouto a dit:


> Toast&#233; pour le haut de page



C'est honteux,  on me spolie. Appellez-moi le directeur !



Picouto a dit:


> bon ben moi j'ai pas b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; de tes largesses dans les 24 derni&#232;res heures



Nan, mais je boule uniquement quand j'aime les photos.  :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> parce que mes photos n'ont pas vraiment sa place ici :



hum hum. Maiiiiiiiiiiis nooooon, Princess (*) !













_(*): Tu es parente avec le Pacific Princess ?_


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> (Je suis petitpoisless là).
> 
> Bon. Je propose de renommer en Plus belles photos de Lastrada ET de Marcmarco.



Tu veut pas un nano en prime non plus  ?


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Mon haut de page !!!


----------



## Galatée (16 Septembre 2006)

Dans une centrale électrique désaffectée...


*Mur...*







*Et encore...*




@Lastrada :  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Mais c'est incroyable le nombre de gens qui tra&#238;nent dans ces endroits. 

A croire qu'il n'y a plus personne dans les endroits affect&#233;s !


----------



## mamyblue (16 Septembre 2006)

Une rose du matin !!! ​ 


​


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2006)

tr&#232;s jolies photos galat&#233;e et las  

mamyblue, celle l&#224; est un peu floue mais elle a du charme


----------



## SirDeck (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (16 Septembre 2006)

une p'tite macro 

SirDeck tes reflets sont superbes

[URL=http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg1129in2.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Le beton en ruine c'est bien.
Le vieux bois c'est pas mal non plus:






mamy c'est vrai qu'elle est un peu floue mais cette fois ci je ne me moquerais pas. Le cadrage et les couleurs sont pas mal du tout et &#231;a rattrape ce petit ratage.


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

Mamy, SirDeck, Joubichou, Jp, Galatée et Las : :love:

Mamy on dirait du chocolat blanc ta rose !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Terrible Ice


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

lune samedi dernier


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ruche désaffectée ?


Non, c'est un piège à essaim je pense. Les apiculteurs placent des "minis ruches" dans des endroits stratégiques (ensoleillement, proximité de fleurs, vent, broussaille) pour capturer de nouveaux essaims et les mettre dans des plus grosses ruches. C'est plus naturel et moins compliqué que de "fabriquer" une nouvelle reine.
Enfin si je puis me permettre cette précision.
Je sais ça, parce que j'ai fait ma première récolte de miel cet été. 
J'vais vous chercher des photos d'ailleurs.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Un bidule pour peser de trucs abandonn&#233;:


----------



## joubichou (16 Septembre 2006)

ç'est balèze un essaim d'abeilles ,celui ci faisait 1,20 mètre de long


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2006)

Bal&#232;ze Joubichou. Etonnant qu'il ne se soit pas dissoci&#233; en 2 essaims d'ailleurs. Quand y a trop de monde &#224; la casa, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, y a du d&#233;m&#233;nagement dans l'air.

Bon, bon, bon, je viens de m'apercevoir que mes supers photos de r&#233;colte sont, elles aussi parties avec mon DD, mourrutes, pffuit, finies, a pu. 
Je suis TRES d&#233;sappoint&#233;e. 
Par vengeance, je vais en mettre 2 en liens qui ne sont pas de moi, mais presque, j'ai donn&#233; de ma sueur : on d&#233;sopercule et sa m&#232;re la poule en apicultrice que &#231;a d&#233;conne pas.
Voil&#224;. 
Une 'tite photo de mur d&#233;dicac&#233;e &#224; tous ceux qui sont all&#233;s &#224; Berlin pour me calmer :





Et f&#233;z&#233; des omelettes avec les **. Plein. 
Et mangez des pommes aussi.
P'tin.


----------



## Joelaloose (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, je tente de poster mes premi&#232;res photos sur ce fil.
Je suis un grand d&#233;butant dans la photo, je fais &#231;a pour le plaisir avec mon petit canon s2is.
Par contre si vous avez des critiques (constructives) je suis preneur &#233;tant donn&#233; que je ne peux que m'am&#233;liorer.

Donc voici quelques photos que personnellement je trouve jolies .
Pour la petite histoire, elles sont issues d'un s&#233;jour &#224; Amsterdam
















j'ai oubli&#233; de le dire, je viens de d&#233;couvrir le mode noir & blanc de mon appareil


----------



## mamyblue (16 Septembre 2006)

Une petite princesse !!! ​ 





Un grand merci à tout le monde pour les encouragements et pour le boulage !​ 
  ​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Merci Melounette, je me coucherai moins b&#234;te.

Bon, &#231;a fait plaisir de revoir tout le monde dans ce fil. 




Edit: ouauuuuuuuais.  Top.


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Joli  Jean Marc. 

Sur A tes pierres,  je b&#226;tirai mon &#233;glise, j'ajouterai ce visage :


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2006)

Un peu brut de fonderie question contraste/expo 
Mais macmarco me rappelle trop le pays avec ses pierres.  

PS. Un peu de respect, ici est né, il y a bien longtemps un pape.
Alors, en regardant la superbe photo de lastrada, à sa santé


----------



## PommeQ (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (16 Septembre 2006)

un chat au stand koss a l'apple expo


----------



## PommeQ (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Spéciale dédicace à PonkHead


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

J'adoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
regarder danser les gens
ah j'y retourne souvent
au bar du louxor
regarder danser les gens
j'adore, j'adore, j'adore, j'adore, j'adooooooore
les institutrices, pu&#233;ricultrices, administratrices, dessinatrices, les boulangers, les camioneurs, les policiers, les agriculteurs, les m&#233;nag&#232;res, les infirmi&#232;res, les consseill&#232;res en orientation, les chirurgiens, les m&#233;caniciens, les ch&#244;meurs
j'adoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
regarder danser les gens
et de temps en temps
je coupe le son
et je remets le son


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Bonjour, je tente de poster mes premières photos sur ce fil.
> Je suis un grand débutant dans la photo, je fais ça pour le plaisir avec mon petit canon s2is.
> Par contre si vous avez des critiques (constructives) je suis preneur étant donné que je ne peux que m'améliorer.
> 
> ...


La prmière est pas mal mais j'aurais cadré un peu plus haut pour avoir moins de pavés en bas.
La seconde bof
La 3ème me plaît bien même si j'aurais peut etre cadré un poil plus vers la gauche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mistertitan (17 Septembre 2006)

Voici le feu d'artifice de ma commune hier.



​


----------



## PommeQ (17 Septembre 2006)

Tres sympa la presentation des photos  

Tu fais ca comment ?


----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Tres sympa la presentation des photos
> 
> Tu fais ca comment ?



Y'a pas écrit un truc avec un lien en bas a droite de sa page?


----------



## PommeQ (17 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a pas écrit un truc avec un lien en bas a droite de sa page?



Exact  ... mon 17" n'affichait pas le bas :rose:


----------



## joubichou (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mfay (17 Septembre 2006)

Toutou moisi


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4554/resizeddsc00009fv4.jpg


Dommage qu'il y ait tant de noir en bas, tu aurais du privil&#233;gier le ciel et cadrer un peu plus vers le haut. 



PommeQ a dit:


> Exact  ... mon 17" n'affichait pas le bas :rose:


 Comment &#231;a? Tout le monde pas pas un 20" minimum!  



Enfin bon, pour moi c'etait facile puisque je m'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; servi du truc.


----------



## joubichou (17 Septembre 2006)

T'as raison JP,maintenant c'est mieux ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> T'as raison JP,maintenant c'est mieux ?





Beaucoup mieux mais dommage que ce soit a post&#233;riori: le ciel devait avoir encore des couleurs et lumi&#232;res sympa vers le haut.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

Moi je trouve que oui :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)

A l'&#233;vidence.








Edit: hey ! nine hundred. Cheers.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

ben moi j'ai pas de cadre:rose:


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

Bon bin ceci dit, je me la remets là celle-là, l'est pas mal en fait.


----------



## joubichou (17 Septembre 2006)

bon comme ça vous plait j'en mets une autre


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

_un petit lien contenu dans l'image _


----------



## joubichou (17 Septembre 2006)

je continue ma serie


----------



## joubichou (17 Septembre 2006)

bon une petite derni&#232;re avant le p&#232;rniflard

ok la voila en 96 ko pas la peine de s'enerver pour &#231;a,petite erreur de fatigue


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

ta derni&#232;re photo joubichou... 
_
par contre, 300 ko... c'est un peu lourd et long &#224;... charger !!  _


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2006)

*Amsterdam '06*


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2006)

Quel bel homme ce Docteur Yves Heul tout d'm&#234;me!  

Bon c'est l'automne qui arrive alors attendez vous a voir souvent &#231;a:






Ou qq chose d'approchant.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2006)

C'&#233;tait la f&#234;te au village... bon c'est vrai qu'apr&#232;s la pubert&#233; c'est quand m&#234;me extr&#234;mement chiant... quelques photos (sans pr&#233;tention) donc...











Celle l&#224; je l'aime... ou l'on voit qu'un membre bien connu des forums, qui, &#224; force de harc&#232;lement a pouss&#233; Mlle Dora (oui, la fameuse exploratrice !!  ) au suicide par pendaison... :rateau:  :love:


----------



## macarel (17 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *Amsterdam '06*
> 
> C'est rigolo, j'ai les mêmes boîtes​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

aujourd'hui au Bioscope il y avait des belles choses a voir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

..........et aussi de tres marrantes


----------



## peyret (17 Septembre 2006)

lp


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2006)

Princess, je me coucherai moins b&#234;te ce soir...  

Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai pris le train... et comme la trajet Paris-Dole en TER est assez long... j'ai sorti le Lensbaby et j'ai jou&#233; avec les reflets de la vitre... :rose:


----------



## Picouto (17 Septembre 2006)

:love:​


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'était la fête au village... bon c'est vrai qu'après la puberté c'est quand même extrêmement chiant... quelques photos (sans prétention) donc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tes photos me font penser à certaines que j'ai pris il y a quelques temps.


----------



## Picouto (17 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2006)

Un demi sacrilège ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Un demi sacril&#232;ge ?


Avant que quelqu'un ne pose la question, l'ombre en face est celle d'une b&#234;te poign&#233;e de porte, rien d'autre.  Rien d'autre...  


EDIT : Oui, heureusement.


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Avant que quelqu'un ne pose la question, l'ombre en face est celle d'une bête poignée de porte, rien d'autre.  Rien d'autre...




Heureusement, note


----------



## twk (17 Septembre 2006)

Pinaiz Virpeen, c'est beau du coca en fait  :love:


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2006)

Vu que ça sent l'automne, je prends un peu d'avance, enfin de retard : les saisons tournent en rond, c'est bien connu. 






Février dernier, le vent avait balayé la neige sur la cham. Les menhirs, imperturbables montaient la garde autour des puechs, entre Causses et Mont-Lozère, entre l'herbe et la neige, entre terre et ciel, entre hier et demain.


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Vu que ça sent l'automne, je prends un peu d'avance, enfin de retard : les saisons tournent en rond, c'est bien connu.
> 
> 
> 
> Février dernier, le vent avait balayé la neige sur la cham. Les menhirs, imperturbables montaient la garde autour des puechs, entre Causses et Mont-Lozère, entre l'herbe et la neige, entre terre et ciel, entre hier et demain.







Superbes(photo et texte) !


----------



## Kaji (18 Septembre 2006)

Ca a &#233;videmment beaucoup moins d'allure que les votres, mais je ne fais de la photo que depuis deux semaines, donc... 

Si &#231;a ne d&#233;range personne, j'aimerais bien poster les photos que je consid&#232;re "mes plus belles" de temps en temps, histoire d'avoir quelques critiques qui pourraient me faire progresser...

Celle-ci est prise avec un EOS 350D et son kit de base (le seul mat&#233;riel dont je dispose)


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> ...
> 
> Si ça ne dérange personne, j'aimerais bien poster les photos que je considère "mes plus belles" de temps en temps, histoire d'avoir quelques critiques qui pourraient me faire progresser...
> 
> Celle-ci est prise avec un EOS 350D et son kit de base (le seul matériel dont je dispose)





Sois le/la bienvenu(e) sur ce fil qui est fait justement pour montrer ses plus belles photos.


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> Ca a &#233;videmment beaucoup moins d'allure que les votres, mais je ne fais de la photo que depuis deux semaines, donc...



Je connais ce proc&#233;d&#233;. (les autres, je mets pas le lien, :hein: vous connaissez)



Kaji a dit:


> Si &#231;a ne d&#233;range personne, j'aimerais bien poster les photos que je consid&#232;re "mes plus belles" de temps en temps, histoire d'avoir quelques critiques qui pourraient me faire progresser...



pff. Ca ne d&#233;range personne, c'est pas un forum pro ici.



Kaji a dit:


> Celle-ci est prise avec un EOS 350D et son kit de base (le seul mat&#233;riel dont je dispose)



C'est un excellent boitier amateur, c'est &#233;galement mon mat&#233;riel, et celui de nombres d'autres ici. C'est pas un handicap  d&#233;sol&#233;

Je suis Kepon &#224; dire des m&#233;chancet&#233;s ce soir tiens , voici donc un Kepon du VIIIe arrdt &#224; mon avis :


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Avant que quelqu'un ne pose la question, l'ombre en face est celle d'une b&#234;te poign&#233;e de porte, rien d'autre.  Rien d'autre...




menteur, c'est une langue de Picard ! 

ps : j'ai pas dit "ficelle picarde", hein....


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (18 Septembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> Si ça ne dérange personne, j'aimerais bien poster les photos que je considère "mes plus belles" de temps en temps, histoire d'avoir quelques critiques qui pourraient me faire progresser...


Ah bin c'est ce que je fais et j'ai rien demandé à personne moué.:rateau: 



> Celle-ci est prise avec un EOS 350D et son kit de base (le seul matériel dont je dispose)


Ah ouais quand même. 

Et Lastrada ne dort donc jamais ? Ou alors même quand il dort il prend des photos. Il est pas croyable.:love: 
Bin tiens pour me venger je vais mettre une photo de Berlin.


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)

Ch&#233; tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi, Melounette 

Et comme &#231;a ?






Il me semble que l'int&#233;ressant ici, c'est le Ch&#233; et son regard, donc je l'aurais cadr&#233; diff&#233;remment. C'est pas &#233;vident &#224; modifier apr&#232;s coup. Qu'en penses-tu, toi qui l'a prise ?


----------



## Kaji (18 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada: Je sais bien que c'est un très bon boitier, je ne faisais que préciser.

Quant au procédé dont tu parles dans ton premier quote, vu de quoi est composé mon "portfolio" pour le moment, il faut bien que je fasse preuve d'un peu d'humilité  

Sinon, jolie photo Melounette.


----------



## Kaji (18 Septembre 2006)

Vraiment d&#233;sol&#233; pour ce qui suis... 

Probl&#232;me typique : J'ai insist&#233; sur le bouton "Envoyer", croyant que l'envoi de mon message ne se faisait pas du tout... -_-


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> pour le moment, il faut bien que je fasse preuve d'un peu d'humilit&#233;



Oui &#224; l'humilit&#233;, non &#224; l'intimidation. Quand on poste ici, on ne risque pas grand chose. En outre, quand &#231;a pla&#238;t, c'est bon pour la confiance, et donc pour les photos. Et avec des phrases comme &#231;a tu peux indirectement bloquer des gens qui voudraient bien poster, mais qui n'oseront pas. Voil&#224; le sens de ma remarque. 

En outre, quand tu postes, t'es jamais s&#251;r de plaire, donc le doute, on conna&#238;t tous... moi en tous cas. 

Donc fais de ton mieux, et il y aura bien un jpmiss pour distiller une ou deux remarques constructives.


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Vu que ça sent l'automne...
> 
> Février dernier, le vent avait balayé la neige sur la cham.
> 
> Les menhirs, imperturbables montaient la garde autour des puechs, entre Causses et Mont-Lozère, entre l'herbe et la neige, entre terre et ciel, entre hier et demain.



Merci, cette photo, et ce texte, me font un bien peut-être éphémère, mais réel.


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## iNano (18 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/ficelle/.Pictures/macge/parasol.jpg




Mais mais mais... On dirait du Lensbaby !   

@ Lastrada la star : elles sont toutes superbes...  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ché très réussi, Melounette
> 
> Et comme ça ?
> 
> ...


Moi j'aime mieux comme ça:






Effectivement le regarde du Ché est ce qu'il y a de plus présent dans cette image mais le trou dans le mur et le petit cadre ajoute un ambiance. 
Enfin je trouve


----------



## GroDan (18 Septembre 2006)

Y a que les jurassiens pour faire des mélanges de ce genre ! mais moi j'aime bien !:love:


----------



## iNano (18 Septembre 2006)

Photo-trottoir...


----------



## Melounette (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aime mieux comme ça:
> _Superbe recadrage_
> Effectivement le regarde du Ché est ce qu'il y a de plus présent dans cette image mais le trou dans le mur et le petit cadre ajoute un ambiance.
> Enfin je trouve


Ah bin mince j'avais pas pensé. Effectivement le côté gauche est inutile. Sinon, oui, ce qui m'a plu, c'est pas seulement le Ché, mais l'arrangement autour de ça, ce qu'il y a sur le mur. Bref, je prends, merci.:rose: Et merci aussi Lastrada.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## GroDan (18 Septembre 2006)

Dis, Inano, c'est pas un peu dense ?


----------



## iNano (18 Septembre 2006)

GroDan a dit:


> Dis, Inano, c'est pas un peu dense ?



Dans la seconde ? Peut-être oui... :rose: 
En fait, je voulais faire ressortir les jeunes... je trouve que leur isolement ressort mieux comme ça...


----------



## doudou83 (18 Septembre 2006)

boys & girls !!!!       Week end dans le sud (Sanary)  soleil  et vent fort ...:affraid:!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> boys & girls !!!!       Week end dans le sud (Sanary)  soleil  et vent fort ...:affraid:!!!
> ...



Encore une conséquence du cassoulet Corse ça...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

GroDan a dit:


> Y a que les jurassiens pour faire des mélanges de ce genre ! mais moi j'aime bien !:love:


Je l'aurais plutot posté dans "insolite" mais c'est vrai qu'elle est excellente! 





Baie des anges





Nice International Airport


----------



## benao (18 Septembre 2006)

allez, je me relance dans cette grnade jungle qu'est ce fil des plus belles photos !!
celle-ci vient tout droit de Kyoto, l'exposition est plus que moyenne, mais je trouve qu'on sent bien l'effort du gars, plus le regard des filles, toujours avec le portabelle à la main!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

benao a dit:


> je trouve qu'on sent bien l'effort du gars


J'adore ses pompes!


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Couple
> :love:​






J'ai une photo qui pourrait faire la suite.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas, il baisse la tête, tel un Virenque à l'attaque (à l'insu de son plein gré...)...
Faut dire qu'il a 2 belles gourdes à l'arrière... :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore ses pompes!



Ouais mais je les trouve pas très originales. Ma vache a les mêmes, et elle en a quatre.


----------



## Joelaloose (18 Septembre 2006)

Une petite série signalisation et voirie


----------



## Picouto (18 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> J'ai une photo qui pourrait faire la suite.
> 
> tof de couple


  
Allez Lastrada tu nous mets celle avec le "C&A" sta&#239;le et &#231;a conclut la s&#233;rie


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2006)

benao a dit:


> mais je trouve qu'on sent bien l'effort du gars



En fait, il baisse la tête parce qu'en face, il y a Mackie qui prend une photo et il ne voudrait pas la lui gâcher


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

Pour une première, c'était une belle première   

De retour de l'AE, chandler_jf refuse que je le photographie. Je feinterai à l'avenir 

Finalement elle passe pas si mal, malgré tout (et merci à lui pour pouvoir tout de même la poster )


----------



## joubichou (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2006)

Superbe Joubichou ... je suis pas un fana de photo du ciel mais la vraiment  

Dommage, Vbull me fait la gueule


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pour une premi&#232;re, c'&#233;tait une belle premi&#232;re
> 
> De retour de l'AE, chandler_jf refuse que je le photographie. Je feinterai &#224; l'avenir
> 
> ...



teo on a beau lui dire non il entend oui


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> teo on a beau lui dire non il entend oui




Ca d&#233;pend sur quel sujet aussi. Je suis tr&#232;s sage quand m&#234;me


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Septembre 2006)

Joubichou ton ciel est superbe  

D'ailleurs ce matin   






 ​


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (18 Septembre 2006)

Hier dans la baie de Sanary


----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## twk (18 Septembre 2006)

Punaise t'a grossi depuis la derni&#232;re fois 

PommeQ c'est vraiment tr&#232;s beau :love: 

Mouarf ce haut de page qui tue :/


----------



## mamyblue (18 Septembre 2006)

Un raccard en miniature ​ 


​


----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (18 Septembre 2006)

Le regard vide d'une inconnue:





Elle me fait toujours autant froid dans le dos!


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mfay (18 Septembre 2006)

Et voici les chiens Passes-Fen&#234;tres (Y'a un bug sur Windows) :


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2006)

Un camion qui n'a pas été lavé depuis longtemps.


----------



## philire (19 Septembre 2006)

.
.












.
.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Septembre 2006)

Une couleur que l'on voit pas souvent... ​ 


​


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonne journée à tous   ​


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Le regard vide d'une inconnue:
> Elle me fait toujours autant froid dans le dos!




Mais voyons Ange, n'est plus peur : il s'agit d'une fenêtre du musé Grevin...


----------



## GroDan (19 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas marrant, ça fait un moment que je n'avais pas écouter la radio....mais j'ai l'impression que les média recommencent à stigmatiser une partie de la population ! Mais c'est surement parce que je n'ai pas la télèvicon !
Have a nice day.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

GroDan a dit:


> (photo)
> C'est pas marrant, ça fait un moment que je n'avais pas écouter la radio....mais j'ai l'impression que les média recommencent à stigmatiser une partie de la population ! Mais c'est surement parce que je n'ai pas la télèvicon !
> Have a nice day.​




Tu veux dire les gens obligés de fumer dehors par les lois Evin ?​


----------



## GroDan (19 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu veux dire les gens obligés de fumer dehors par les lois Evin ?



 
Entre autres, mais il y a aussi ceux là...enfin ceux qui restent !




​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une photo lourde de 300Ko



*message public à joubichou parce que je suis en RTC, si tu ne comprends pas qu'une image de 300Ko soit trop lourde, c'est que soit tu es né dans l'ère de l'adsl soit tu as oublié ce qu'est le 56K. Je suis en 56k là, perdu à la campagne chez mes parents n'étant jamais sur internet : ton image de 300Ko si je ne charge qu'elle (et non toute la page  avec les autres photos) charge à la vitesse de 6,5Ko/s... je te laisse faire le calcul. 

alors jusqu'ici je suis très calme mais recevoir un MP me disant de me calmer alors que le modérateur t'as  donné un avertissement pour photo trop lourde et un simple avertissement sans décompte de points, ça me saoule. 

c'était un message perso pour joubichou qui vaut pour tout le monde. j'en ai un peu marre de voir que des bons photographes font aussi peu attention à ça... ton image de 600x600 pixels ne devrait pas prendre 300Ko de place pour une simple visualisation sur internet. C'est trop, c'est comme acheter une Ferrari Enzo pour aller faire ses courses en ville en respectant la zone 30 qui t'amène de chez toi à la supérette.

la remarque vaut aussi pour un graphiste chevronné qui m'a refilé une image de 3,4Mo pour une taille de 540 pixels... puis l'a amélioré en JPEG à 889Ko...

j'ai optimisé la même image en 27Ko... (avec le même logiciel que lui : Image Ready CS2) et ce sans différence visible entre les trois images... et l'une facilement acceptable pour un navigateur (safari avec une image de 300Ko, prends 5x plus de ram)

si vous voulez que vos photos soient vus de tous, optimisez-les sinon elles subiront toutes le même sort (dès que j'aurais retrouvé mon adsl2+ ). 

ça me fait chier d'être de mauvaise humeur, je préfère de loin avoir du plaisir avec vous que de vous rappeler à l'ordre.  *

bref... écrire en gras et vert n'est pas mon truc. il y a des règles simples et de bon sens sur internet, respectez-les sinon vous n'aurez plus la possibilité de poster ici. :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

nan , rien, j'ai trouv&#233; :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Mais voyons Ange, n'est plus peur : il s'agit d'une fen&#234;tre du mus&#233; Grevin...




  C'est clair &#231;a resemble fortement...le probl&#232;me c'est que j'&#233;tait au Puy en Velay! (&#224; l'occasion des F&#234;tes du Roi de l'Oiseau) et non au mus&#233;!   

Quelques minutes apr&#232;s, la fen&#234;tre juste sous la fille:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> C'est clair ça resemble fortement...le problème c'est que j'était au Puy en Velay! (à l'occasion des Fêtes du Roi de l'Oiseau) et non au musé!
> 
> Quelques minutes après, la fenêtre juste sous la fille:
> Tof
> ...



La 2ém, c'est la cuisine du purfils ??


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2006)

Suite au mot d'Alem concernant le "poids" des photos, je signale un moyen simple d'obtenir rapidement toute une série de photos de taille prédéfine et de poids décent (à mon avis, lequel est quand même appuyé sur l'habitude de me connecter en RTC c'est à dire en pratique plutôt à 36 kb/s qu'à 56 ) depuis la Lozère : utiliser, de façon un peu détournée,  l'excellent logiciel de Didier Guillon : Galerie

En effet Galerie vous permet de définir la taille et il compresse (en utilisant quicktime si j'ai bien compris) de façon, il me semble, raisonnable, toute une série de photos d'un coup en quelques secondes. Une fois la galerie créée, les photos retaillées et compressées sont dans le sous-dossier "mediafiles" de la galerie. Et vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez 

Ce n'est sûrement pas la façon la plus simple si on a une seule photo, mais pour en traiter un paquet, ça me paraît un moyen simple et efficace (et en plus vous pourrez avoir un cadre "jpmiss ©" si vous y tenez.


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

Pour le m&#234;me prix, vous pouvez aussi avoir des cadres Lastrada ©, des Web'o © et pleins d'autres encore 


Edit: Je viens de capter, Luc, tu voulais parler du template fait par Jp, pardon.  :rose:

D'ailleurs c'est lequel ??


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

... qui n'étaient pas au Lou samedi soir, session de rattrapage :





*soupir*


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2006)

C'est limite Lens babyyyy :love:


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai juste un peu augment&#233; mon alcool&#233;mie, les hormones ont fait le reste


----------



## N°6 (19 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> et en plus vous pourrez avoir un cadre "jpmiss &#169;" si vous y tenez.



Mouais, attention, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me un peu bobo les cadres jpmiss&#169;...


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est lequel ??







Celui-ci (&#224; l'&#233;poque je l'ai choisi sans savoir par qui il avait &#233;t&#233; commis  mais le jp ayant ironis&#233; sur le dit template, j'ai fini par comprendre )

PS J'esp&#232;re que je n'avais pas d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; celle-ci, j'en ai d'autres mais pas sur le net et mon site wanadoo (enfin celui de mon gamin) est plein, il faut que je me d&#233;cide pour loger ailleurs


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Mouais, attention, ça fait quand même un peu bobo les cadres jpmiss©...



J'ai rien de tout ce qu'il a, le jp. Nos seules ressemblance sont le fait de ne pas consulter hebdomadairement chez le psy et la longueur des cheveux (enfin pour l'instant )


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Celui-ci...



Je vois.









Un peu bobo, ouais quand m&#234;me...


----------



## joubichou (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

Pauv b&#234;te, pourquoi l'&#233;trangler ? elle a les yeux qui lui sortent de la t&#234;te


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

apres multi essais il n'est jamais allé plus loins que là !!


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

T'as bien raison, ne brûlons pas les étapes


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est lequel ??


Brushed Metal Frame

J'ai aussi commis Anthracite Shadow


Par ailleurs je vous merde  :rateau:


PS: ca m'a l'air vraiment bien fréquenté cette gargote Lou Pascalou... :love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Septembre 2006)

à tous,
Avec ce vent y'en a des qui s'éclatent    











 ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

special lumai ......souvenir ?


----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (19 Septembre 2006)

Du bois pour l'hiver 


​


----------



## mamyblue (19 Septembre 2006)

Et voilà le poêle pour chauffer le chalet , avec les chaussures, les vestes tout près et la bouilloire dessus  


​


----------



## philire (20 Septembre 2006)

.
.


;


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2006)

32 ko, c'est Alem qui va &#234;tre content, je montre l'exemple et je fayote un peu :love:


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 32 ko




32 ko ? tiens c'est drôle en France on aurait dit 85 b...


----------



## PommeQ (20 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> 32 ko ? tiens c'est drôle en France on aurait dit 85 b...



Un joli b :love:


----------



## philire (20 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour l'exemple, on sait maintenant les sujets qui plaisent et dans lesquels on va pouvoir s'&#233;battre  :love:


----------



## twk (20 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Un joli b :love:



Ca me rapelle quelqu'un :love:

PommeQ et elis, je peut même pas vous envoyer bouler


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

JPTK : C'est ta petite soeur ?

En tous cas, j'ai toujours aim&#233; les photos de famille.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Un petit coucher de soleil d'un endroit à côté de chez moi que j'aime bien


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2006)

Coucou à tous  
Je me lance dans une petite série insectes après une petite ballade dans le jardin... 
Une Joubichou's style tout d'abord


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2006)

Je continue avec cette chrysallide (pas super super sûr de l'orthographe) ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je continue avec cette chrysallide (pas super super sûr de l'orthographe) ...



C'est une chrysalide de cigale


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je continue avec cette chrysallide (pas super super s&#251;r de l'orthographe) ...



Un seul l m&#234;me si il en sort deux ou plus. 

Pour les insectes volants c'est le Baygon vert ou rouge 

Par contre je suis pas certain que le terme de chrysalide soit le bon :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Par contre je suis pas certain que le terme de chrysalide soit le bon :mouais:



Ça s'appelle une exuvie. L'exuvie est la "mue" de la cigale adulte ou d'un autre insecte, c'est juste le tégument vide, l'insecte a changé de peau et se porte bien ailleurs 

La crhysalide est un état non adulte de l'insecte mais c'est l'insecte entier pas juste l'enveloppe.  

Sinon, les exuvies, c'est embêtant parce qu'on en trouve plein : conclusion, j'en ai un peu partout à la maison rapportées par mon gamin


----------



## joubichou (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça s'appelle une exuvie. L'exuvie est la "mue" de la cigale adulte ou d'un autre insecte, c'est juste le tégument vide, l'insecte a changé de peau et se porte bien ailleurs
> 
> La crhysalide est un état non adulte de l'insecte mais c'est l'insecte entier pas juste l'enveloppe.
> 
> Sinon, les exuvies, c'est embêtant parce qu'on en trouve plein : conclusion, j'en ai un peu partout à la maison rapportées par mon gamin



merci Luc, quant à moi, j'ai (une fois de plus) loupé une occasion de fermer ma g...


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

un peu trouble elle arrêtait pas de battre des ailes pffff






elle posait, elle était toute petite :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

Suite à une discussion avec Elisnice (sweetheart), un souvenir de ce Week-end parisien :

​



​


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

Et une autre
​



​


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

Et jamais 2 sans 3 :




​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2006)

L'arri&#232;re pays de Monaco depuis les flancs du Mont Agel &#224; environ 850 m d'altitude alors que la mer (de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; mais sous les nuages) est a 2,5 km a vol d'oiseau.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2006)

Spécial Elisnice


----------



## benao (20 Septembre 2006)

allez hop, je vous propose ce que je considère comme ma plus belle photo de l'été :
un temple à Tôkyô : 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Suite &#224; une discussion avec Elisnice (sweetheart), un souvenir de ce Week-end parisien :
> 
> ​   Entr&#233;e du magasin..​



Un petit clin d'oeil, en souvenir de ce we parisien aussi, et d'une porte de boutique pouss&#233;e par hasard aux Abbesses..


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2006)

Re coucou, une nouvelle petite série cette fois-ci sur une mante religieuse de mon jardin... les aliens sont parmi nous....


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> merci Luc, quant à moi, j'ai (une fois de plus) loupé une occasion de fermer ma g...



Ça m'est arrivé sans doute plus souvent qu'à toi, vu mon âge 
À titre d'exemple, j'ai collé sur mon site une photo d'un coin des Corbières catalanes que je connais quand même en principe un peu en le titrant "Dentelles de Montmirail", il faut croire que j'avais des envies de Provence à ce moment là! mais ça la fout mal, quand même  Il faudra quand même que je me décide à corriger ça (même si personne ne m'a fait de remarques à ce sujet )

Bon,là, c'est à Frespech, (en principe ), un bled minuscule et bien mignon, ce qui changera de l'Aubrac,  je laisse googueuliser ce qui veulent en savoir plus.


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Re coucou, une nouvelle petite série cette fois-ci sur une mante religieuse de mon jardin... les aliens sont parmi nous....



J'adore ces bestioles, seul inconvénient, moi j'en ai une dans la maison et je suis, en plus, chargé de trouver des sauterelles pour la nourrir


----------



## macarel (20 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> J'adore ces bestioles, seul inconvénient, moi j'en ai une dans la maison et je suis, en plus, chargé de trouver des sauterelles pour la nourrir



attebtion quand-mêm, ça mange les mâles (enfin dancertaines conditions hein , ne te rapproche pas trop


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2006)

Mado, J'ai transformé ta photo qui faisait 160 ko  à 40 ko. 
Comme c'était toi, je l'ai même hébergé sur mon iDisk.  :love:

Essayez de ne pas dépasser 100 ko, Alem à très bien expliqué pourquoi quelques posts plus haut*.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Septembre 2006)

Sloughi a dit:


> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/7452/dsc00195an9.th.jpg




   Pareil...On ne peut pas y échapper de toute manière si on passe par BoyardVille! 






:rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (20 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

en parlant des dentelles de Montmirail:

*Bryce canyon*


----------



## twk (20 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ, la prochaine fois tu nous fait le lave vaisselle ? 



Joli


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2006)

Je vous avais dit que je m'&#233;tais r&#233;concili&#233; avec mon 20D.


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2006)

_JPTK : c'est parfait. Tu l&#234;ches bien !  :love: 


 les autres : je vous aime tous !! _


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2006)

Le personnage dont le nom est devenu le nom de code de bébé pour ma compagne.  (comprenne qui pourra.  )


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> (comprenne qui pourra.  )



pourquoi t'as arreté la moto, deja ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je vous avais dit que je m'étais réconcilié avec mon 20D.
> tof



[hors-sujet]
Je n'ai pas tilté tout de suite, mais c'est marrant, elle me rappelle quelqu'un :hein:

Mais bon, comme je suis un piètre physionomiste je préfère m'abstenir :rose:

[/hors-sujet]


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> pourquoi t'as arreté la moto, deja ?


Du coup je ne regrette pas, une promesse est une promesse.


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

Paul, la machine disco à messages est bloquée, mais vraiment, tes progrès me sidèrent à chaque post !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Paul, la machine disco à messages est bloquée, mais vraiment, tes progrès me sidèrent à chaque post !



Merci beaucoup.  
J'ai d'excellents mentors.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

Ce ne sont pas des oiseaux de mauvais augure  Bravo tous les deux


----------



## r0m1 (21 Septembre 2006)

Hostile la nature !!.... 









et bonne nuit à tous  :sleep: ....​


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

Hey Tibomon et Amok ! 

r0m1 c'est superbe ! T'a quoi comme optique ? 

Foguenne :love:

Good night


----------



## Doryphore (21 Septembre 2006)

De retour de quelques vacances en Bretagne


----------



## r0m1 (21 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Hey Tibomon et Amok !
> 
> r0m1 c'est superbe ! T'a quoi comme optique ?
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup :rose:  
Pour l'optique je n'ai pour l'instant qu'un simple bridge minolta A2 avec un objectif 28-200 utilisé avec la fonction macro... Je ne désespère pas de me prendre un reflex numérique (un canon 350D je pense) mais malheureusement du point de vue de mes finances ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (21 Septembre 2006)

edit: ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une photo en noir et blanc et je ne l'ai pas du tout retouch&#233;e sur toshop. Les couleurs sont tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s faibles...


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Doryphore a dit:


> De retour de quelques vacances en Bretagne
> 
> 
> 
> Balcons



Tiens, cet immeuble ressemble à celui-ci situé à Rennes.


----------



## joubichou (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (21 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


>



Je parie sur le cygne !!


----------



## Doryphore (21 Septembre 2006)

J'ai comme la curieuse impression que c'est le même


----------



## joubichou (21 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je parie sur le cygne !!



T'as raison c'est le cygne qui a gagné et KIKI s'est enfui comme un couard :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Doryphore a dit:


> J'ai comme la curieuse impression que c'est le m&#234;me





L'&#201;peron. 
J'aurais &#233;t&#233; &#233;tonn&#233; qu'il y en ait un autre en Bretagne, mais sait-on jamais ?


----------



## joubichou (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## philire (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

Un ptit bonjour en postant.


----------



## esope (21 Septembre 2006)

bravo à tous pour ces dernières pages qu'une connexion internet pourrie m'a empêcheé de voir avant...


----------



## joubichou (21 Septembre 2006)

allez une bête


----------



## Doryphore (21 Septembre 2006)

Je passais &#224; Rennes en allant en vacances vite fait


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

Quand même une belle invention les filles.


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Doryphore a dit:


> Je passais à Rennes en allant en vacances vite fait





La prochaîne fois prends le temps de visiter Rennes, tu ne seras pas déçu.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (21 Septembre 2006)

Jveux mon macbook! jveux photoshop!


----------



## Amok (21 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Quand même une belle invention les filles.
> 
> 
> ​




Hélas, oui !


----------



## Melounette (21 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> La prochaîne fois prends le temps de visiter Rennes, tu ne seras pas déçu.


Je plussoie. 



Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Jveux mon macbook! jveux photoshop!


J'en suis au même point ma pauvre. Mais c'est pas ça qui fait la photo, alors en attendant, hop !


----------



## PommeQ (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2006)

Éééééh, oui !!... c'est une mouette !!  

_ je sors, je sors !!....._ 

_ alèm......_ :casse: :casse:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (21 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour les cadres, c'est fait avec paint:rose:


----------



## SirDeck (21 Septembre 2006)

:rose:


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2006)

un petit double portrait fait pendant un mariage


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je la mets ici puisqu'il parait qu'elle n'est pas ratée.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (21 Septembre 2006)

Elle est très jolie


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Elle est très jolie





Merci à toutes :love: et tous pour vos commentaires/cdb.


----------



## esope (21 Septembre 2006)

et hop encore du ciel...


----------



## mamyblue (21 Septembre 2006)

Non, mais &#231;a va pas ???????
La premi&#232;re fait 932 Ko et la deuxi&#232;me 580 !!!!!!!
Vu qu'on vient de parler de la limite du poids des photos et que d'habitude, tu respectes plus ou moins la r&#232;gle, je ne crois plus du tout &#224; l'histoire de "mamy".

Tu dois &#234;tre un esp&#232;ce de clone de gribouille.
Bref, good bye !!!!

Alors on en parlais 3 pages plus loin ici de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s cool.  HIER LE 20 SEPTEMBRE 2006 !!!!!!! Si tu ne suis pas, c'est ton probl&#232;me, ce n'est pas comme si c'&#233;tait 20 page plus loin...

Alem en a parl&#233; ici le 19 septembre  page 346 ici !!!!

&#199;a s'appelle du RESPECT !!! et si tu as l'&#226;ge que tu d&#233;clares avoir, tu devrais conna&#238;tre.... (quoi que ma profession m'a appris que c'&#233;tait des conneries, si on n'a pas un minimum de respect &#224; 25 ans, il y a peu de chances que &#231;a s'am&#233;liore avec le temps. )

Si c'est une erreur de ta part et bien tu ne m&#233;rites peut-&#234;tre pas la lapidation, quoi que, mais au moins une photo sp&#233;cialement faite pour nous.  (Avec le plus grand soin.)

Foguenne


----------



## Tyite Bulle (21 Septembre 2006)

Parfois l'homme est cruel...
bon ok je suis cruelle mais j'avais peur !!:rose: 

Elle est pas spécialement "belle" mais elle me plait bien ..


----------



## Picouto (21 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _Souvenirs de WE_​


ça me fait penser à celle-là 




​


----------



## mfay (21 Septembre 2006)

Mod&#232;le tr&#232;s calme :





(Pris dans le Chateau de Vilandry)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

mfay a dit:


> Modèle très calme


On dirait une reproduction du buste de Louise Brongniart par Jean-Antoine Houdon.


----------



## Picouto (21 Septembre 2006)

Dans la série, elles attendent... 




​


----------



## bengilli (21 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> On dirait une reproduction du buste de Louise Brongniart par Jean-Antoine Houdon.



Que dire de plus ? :love:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2006)

Les photos de "mamy..." qui passent respectivement de 932 ko, oui, oui, &#224; &#244; miracle 52 ko et la deuxi&#232;me de 580 Ko, ben oui, histoire de rire... &#224; &#212; douceur technologique &#224; 64 ko.

Voir son post &#233;dit&#233; plus haut !

On ne m'&#244;tera pas de l'id&#233;e que quelqu'un qui respecte +- une r&#232;gle habituellement et qui transgresse cette r&#232;gle, de mani&#232;re extravagante le lendemain d'un "petit rappel" est quelqu'un qui se fous de notre g..... 
Les photos de mamy ci-dessous:










Au fait, vu que je suis un peu "&#233;nerv&#233;" le cadre de ta premi&#232;re photo est certainement le plus moche que je n'ai jamais vu, je m'en vais faire caca.


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

Déjà postée ?


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2006)

oui, d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> oui, déjà postée



Arf zut, va falloir que je sorte mes clichés récents alors


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2006)

Certains m'ont demand&#233; ce que j'avais utilis&#233; comme lumi&#232;re pour cette s&#233;rie.
Des velux, de simple velux.  et un mur vert.

J'ai juste mis un petit coup de flash (580 EX) en indirect pour certaines.


----------



## twk (22 Septembre 2006)

Génial Foguenne ! J'adore le contraste entre vert et noir :love:


----------



## esope (22 Septembre 2006)

variations autour du Nano de mon fr&#232;re (r0m1 si tu me regardes...)














Paul, joli portraits.  




Waou c'est la classe le haut de page tant pis pour toi lastrada pour une fois c'est moi...


----------



## ederntal (22 Septembre 2006)

Dans les rues de Paris


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2006)

Merci. 
Un essai en n&b:


----------



## ederntal (22 Septembre 2006)

Photo volée sur le stand aperture "studio photo pro" de l'apple expo






Ici en + grand : http://blog.ederntal.com/images-blog/septembre/manequin.jpg


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2006)

ederntal a dit:


> Photo volée sur le stand aperture "studio photo pro" de l'apple expo
> 
> 
> 
> Ici en + grand : http://blog.ederntal.com/images-blog/septembre/manequin.jpg






Jolie !   :love:



Paul, ta série est très belle.


----------



## ficelle (22 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Merci.
> Un essai en n&b:




Buuuuuuut !!!!


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Merci &#224; toutes :love: et tous pour vos commentaires/cdb.



La prochaine fois, fais confiance &#224; ceux qui savent  

Hey dites : Gros cartons sur les derni&#232;res pages. Enormes photos, Paul, et Christophe en particulier.  :love:


----------



## twk (22 Septembre 2006)

Las, merci pour ton coup de boule mais je peut pas te renvoyer l'ascenseur  

Foguenne : Je propose de mettre la "règle" du poids des photos sur la première page de ce topic, c'est plus simple et ça évite toute contestation. nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Comme j'ai des probl&#232;mes de taille, je ne poste que le lien :

[img=http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/2879/fh000012smallkp4.th.jpg]

Une photo sur l'entassement des villes et l'&#234;tre humain pris dedans (prisonnier?).


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Las, merci pour ton coup de boule mais je peut pas te renvoyer l'ascenseur



Je préfère l'escalier et que tu utilises tes boules vertes quand une de mes photos te plaît réellement. De mon côté, c'est comme ça que je fonctionne, sinon je ne suis pas interressé.


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Las, merci pour ton coup de boule mais je peut pas te renvoyer l'ascenseur
> 
> Foguenne : Je propose de mettre la "règle" du poids des photos sur la première page de ce topic, c'est plus simple et ça évite toute contestation. nan ?



c'est une règle de bon sens, de plus, elle est affichée en haut des forums (regarde un peu les annonces), de surcroit, personne ne lit "réellement" la première page dès qu'on atteint la neuvième...

bref...


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

Pour continuer sur une note positive :


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

Au concert de placebo à Orléans... L'unique photo réussi de toute la soirée mais quelle photo!


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> Buuuuuuut !!!!



Tu rajoutes des poils, et tu as mon ventre...


----------



## UnAm (22 Septembre 2006)

parce qu'il fait un temps de chien aujourd'hui... :/





click to enlarge




click to enlarge​
_d&#233;sol&#233;, c'&#233;tait un 750i..._


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une photo sur l'entassement des villes et l'être humain pris dedans (prisonnier?).



Déjà, il fait soleil sur ta photo, c'est moins pire que ça pourrait 

Pour faire contraste, le Causse Méjean du côté du Gargo début août il y a quelques années (mais ça a peu changé à part les passages de quelques groupes surprenants la première fois, un rien allumés, en recherche de spiritualité, filant à travers le Causse nu pour se nettoyer l'esprit).

Comme on peut le voir, il existe encore des chemins où souffle l'esprit plus que les tuyaux d'échappement


----------



## joubichou (22 Septembre 2006)

il fait un temps de canard


----------



## Melounette (22 Septembre 2006)

Alors, c'est un peu une d&#233;dicace &#224; Foguenne, parce que &#224; force de le lire et de regarder ses portraits, je me suis appliqu&#233;e, et voil&#224; !




Ca n'a rien &#224; voir avec ce qu'il fait mais je suis fi&#232;re d'avoir r&#233;ussi ma premi&#232;re photo d'un &#234;tre vivant. J'ai encore du boulot mais &#231;a vient. Merci Foguenne et bravo pour tes derni&#232;res photos, elles sont magnifiques.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Tu rajoutes des poils, et tu as mon ventre...




Tu enlèves le nombril et tu as le crâne de Sonnyboy   

Melounette, bravo  On attend les prochains avec impatience


----------



## doudou83 (22 Septembre 2006)

Superbes photos tous 
Dédicace aux Toulonnais (Esope+ROm1)  Vue en haut du Faron sur la rade de Toulon.Elle est 1 peu pâle car j'avais le soleil pleine face....mille excuses


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

Quel beau haut de page. Salut M'sieur.


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_heureusement qu'il ya les t&#226;ches de rousseur sinon je ne survivrais pas &#224; ce monde... 


_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> variations autour du Nano de mon fr&#232;re (r0m1 si tu me regardes...)



meme pas le nouveau ! 

l'&#233;cran ressort avec une couleur bizarre sinon ...

pas normal ,ou il est r&#233;ellement comme &#231;&#224; ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comme j'ai des problèmes de taille, je ne poste que le lien :
> 
> [img=http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/2879/fh000012smallkp4.th.jpg]
> 
> Une photo sur l'entassement des villes et l'être humain pris dedans (prisonnier?).



Dans le genre bordel urbain propre a faire convulser LucG j'ai ça:






Quel foutoir!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans le genre bordel urbain propre a faire convulser LucG j'ai ça:
> 
> 
> Quel foutoir!



ouai c'est moche ...

C'est Nice? je crois savoir :c'est l'avenue qui va de la gare vers le bord de mer ,et ou se trouve la fnac ...j'y suis passé c'etait pas tres agréable ,on se croirait dans le 18 e a paris  

si c'est la


----------



## joubichou (22 Septembre 2006)

deux d'un coup


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans le genre bordel urbain propre a faire convulser LucG



À t'entendre, on va finir par croire que je suis moine retiré au désert 
J'habite en ville ! :love: (bon le quartier est calme et pour le chantier de métro ou tramway, par ici, on a encore le temps de voir venir, je pense ) même si j'adore les coins déserts.

Tiens, vu que le festival jazzèbre, c'est pour très bientôt, une petite d'il y a deux ans. Je l'ai peut-être déjà postée il y a des lustres mais c'est l'occasion de demander à jpmiss s'il s'est mis à la musique incognito parce qu'il y en a un qui me rappelle la tête de quelqu'un  (Le groupe s'appellait "le mystère des éléphants")

On pourrait presque faire un sondage :

 C'est, évidemment, jpmiss
 C'est, pour sûr, le cousin de jpmiss
 C'est, scandale, une contrefaçon éhontée de jpmiss


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comme j'ai des problèmes de taille, je ne poste que le lien :
> 
> [img=http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/2879/fh000012smallkp4.th.jpg]
> 
> Une photo sur l'entassement des villes et l'être humain pris dedans (prisonnier?).


 

*Vicki12511*
 je suis fan en plus elle est pas loing de chez moi.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> si c'est la


Nan c'est pas là.

C'est l'avenue juste au dessus 

Pour pas flooder:






LucG t'es un homme mort!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comme j'ai des probl&#232;mes de taille, je ne poste que le lien :
> 
> [img=http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/2879/fh000012smallkp4.th.jpg]
> 
> Une photo sur l'entassement des villes et l'&#234;tre humain pris dedans (prisonnier?).



L&#224;, normalement, on devrait l'avoir en vignette, ce qui est tout de m&#234;me plus joli :





Ah ouais, &#231;a marche, merci jpmiss.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2006)

Il faisait beau cet aprem'






Mais &#231;a commence a se couvrir...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

oh ! :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> oh ! :modo:



Elle est restée de marbre devant l'objectif et puis elle est majeure


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

Je trouve que tu n'y vas pas avec le dos de la main morte, permets moi de te le dire


----------



## mamyblue (22 Septembre 2006)

Et pour tous les modérateurs.​ 


​


----------



## doudou83 (22 Septembre 2006)

Cool les photos ce soir.. !    Toujours en haut du Faron , les Toulonnais connaissent et peut être (sûr) Amok ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Toujours en haut du Faron



J'aurais préféré sans le premier plan il me semble.
Par ailleurs tu as une poussière sur ton capteur (a gauche).


----------



## doudou83 (22 Septembre 2006)

Pour les amateurs de Béton  Ce sont les piliers de la cité du fada à Marseille


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> photo



Bon tu as fait un effort, tu échappes à la lapidation pour cette fois.


----------



## doudou83 (22 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; sans le premier plan il me semble.
> Par ailleurs tu as une poussi&#232;re sur ton capteur (a gauche).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aurais préféré sans le premier plan il me semble.
> Par ailleurs tu as une poussière sur ton capteur (a gauche).



tu n'en aurais pas une de poussière non plus ? une jaune ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas trop la saison mais c'est quand m&#234;me beau la neige ...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2006)

Ca va saigner!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca va saigner!   :rateau:


Non ça y est j'ai réussi à la changer


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Non ça y est j'ai réussi à la changer



456Ko, tu appelles ça léger ? :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Ce n'est pas trop la saison mais c'est quand même beau la neige ...
> _trop lourde, trop grande, ça saigne quoi..._



Rhââââââ!!!! Ça me rappelle le coin pourri où j'ai habité un moment...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980708 a dit:
			
		

> 456Ko, tu appelles ça léger ? :modo:


Heu non je suis vraiment désolé:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Septembre 2006)

M&#233;lange des genres : un Lubitel 2 pris au Lensbaby (et &#231;a n'a rien de sexuel... )


----------



## NightWalker (22 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2006)

pas trop eu le temps de faire des photos ces temps-ci mais : 




j'ai même fait quelques portraits ! ... de gens ! des vivants...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> pas trop eu le temps de faire des photos ces temps-ci mais :
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai m&#234;me fait quelques portraits ! ... de gens ! des vivants...



essaye d'avoir pat metheny comme &#231;&#224; ...

tiens la guitare me fait penser &#224; ce concert nul &#224; chier d'un des meilleurs guitaristes du monde ...

ce que c'est quand on se laisse aller &#224; la routine ...

printemps dernier ,D50 ...






sinon ,une chanteuse de blues pas mal au forum de la fnac de metz ce mercredi...






D200 + 85 mm etc...

elle a parait il enregistr&#233; avec jean jacques milteau....

demi evans


----------



## Melounette (22 Septembre 2006)

J'aime bien le flou, ça me rappelle un peu ces photos de David Hamilton dans les années 80, les jeunes filles en fleurs tout ça....







PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhââââââ!!!! Ça me rappelle le coin pourri où j'ai habité un moment...


Aaaaah ! Alors ? On vient dans le coin des "copines du fil photo au peignoir pilou et aux mules" ? Et bien tu nous dois une photo vilain. 
Et pas du cassoulet ! 


maiwen a dit:


> pas trop eu le temps de faire des photos ces temps-ci mais :
> 
> _photo qui tchue sa race comme d'hab_​
> j'ai même fait quelques portraits ! ... de gens ! des vivants...


Et bin. Ca promet. 

Virpeen, c'est comme d'hab :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Aaaaah ! Alors ? On vient dans le coin des "copines du fil photo au peignoir pilou et aux mules" ? Et bien tu nous dois une photo vilain.
> Et pas du cassoulet !


Tu peux te brosser, Monique...


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_patoch' : r&#233;union au cercle imm&#233;diate ! au jaccuzi steupl', j'suis fatigu&#233; du voyage, am&#232;ne l'eau de vie !  j'ai &#224; te causer ! 
_


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2006)

du moins vivant ... quoique que ça entretient la jeunesse de notre corps alors ...


----------



## Virpeen (22 Septembre 2006)

Vite vite vite ! Je poursuis : le feu...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> du moins vivant ... quoique que ça entretient la jeunesse de notre corps alors ...



tain ,il m'a fallu quelques seconde pour trouver ce que c'était !

bonne photo en tout cas 
maiwen la photographe de l'étrange


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'aime bien le flou, ça me rappelle un peu ces photos de David Hamilton dans les années 80, les jeunes filles en fleurs tout ça....



C'était même plutôt les années 70  Mais je ne me souviens pas de photos de David Hamilton avec juste de la bruyère, je les vois un rien plus peuplées 

(Ceci dit, j'adore la bruyère ou la callune même si je ne connais pas celle de Bretagne)


----------



## Melounette (22 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> C'était même plutôt les années 70  Mais je ne me souviens pas de photos de David Hamilton avec juste de la bruyère, je les vois un rien plus peuplées
> 
> (Ceci dit, j'adore la bruyère ou la callune même si je ne connais pas celle de Bretagne)


Ah bin oui mais je suis un peu jeune, et c'est dans les années 80 que je les mettais sur les murs de ma chambre. Désolée, j'ai fait selon mes souvenirs.:rose: 
Et pour peupler mes photos, il eusse fallusse une jeune fille en fleur pas loin, et là y avait que des moutons...et c'est pas super super affriolant.:mouais: J'ai bien proposé à quelqu'un de se rajouter mais il ne veut pas. Ttttttt, trop de pudeur dans ce forum moi je dis. 
Je te conseille de tester celle de la Bretagne, surtout à l'île d'Ouessant. C'est de la bonne. En tout cas, je la ferais bien découvrir à un certain breton (sans arrière pensée bien sûr)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Sur les chemins côtiers (Nord-Finistère)






:hein:   La compression est vraiment dégueu...  On perd toutes les nuances.


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_hier soir en allant dans notre rade perp&#233;tuel... 





_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980900 a dit:
			
		

> _hier soir en allant dans notre rade perpétuel...
> 
> _



Alem ,un jour il faudra que tu m'expliques ce que représentent tes photos  

Comme PEINTRE ,tu aurais été génial ... 

prends pas la mouche ,je blaaaaaaaague


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_ce n'est pas une de mes plus belles photos, loin de l&#224; mais je n'y r&#233;siste pas :

 les plages ici font 20Km et ne sont pas recouvertes de peaux s'entrainant aux m&#233;lanomes mais je les aime..._ 








Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Alem ,un jour il faudra que tu m'expliques ce que repr&#233;sentent tes photos
> 
> Comme PEINTRE ,tu aurais &#233;t&#233; g&#233;nial ...
> 
> prends pas la mouche ,je blaaaaaaaague



_bah, justement, il se trouve que je peins et que les choses se m&#233;langent assez souvent... 

&#231;a ? c'est une chose banale, vulgaire mais qui par un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne lumineux devient un &#233;v&#233;nement graphique mais sois rassur&#233; : il y a tout aussi peu de gens qui y pr&#234;tent attention... c'est donc &#224; &#231;a que je pr&#234;te attention moi... en r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;rale_


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_et bien entendu, qui dit mer dit...






 tirhum ! 
_


----------



## UnAm (22 Septembre 2006)

sympa Maiwen 
ainsi que la derni&#232;re d'Al&#232;m


----------



## kanako (22 Septembre 2006)

gnignignia vbul, force disco, plus assez, trop, 24h&#8230;

superbes 2 derni&#232;res pages, bravos &#224; tous, j'adore me remplir les yeux des belles images que vous nous proposez&#8230;


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_allez, c'est de la faute &#224; maiwen... 

 juste des liens_ 

la plage de Berck/mer

la m&#234;me

encore et toujours


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et pour peupler mes photos, il eusse fallusse une jeune fille en fleur pas loin, et l&#224; y avait que des moutons...et c'est pas super super affriolant.:mouais:


Si la berg&#232;re passe par l&#224;, &#231;a va b&#234;ler ! 



Melounette a dit:


> Je te conseille de tester celle de la Bretagne, surtout &#224; l'&#238;le d'Ouessant. C'est de la bonne.



Je n'en doute pas. Pour ma part, j'ai &#233;t&#233; marqu&#233; dans mon enfance. &#192; l'&#233;poque, la Margeride &#233;tait moins bois&#233;e. La fin d'&#233;t&#233; &#233;tait en particulier somptueuse sur le plateau du Palais du Roi pr&#232;s du lac de Charpal : un arbre tous les 500 m&#232;tres, des chaos de rochers &#233;parpill&#233;s, et de la callune tous les millim&#232;tres, un tapis mauve sur des kilom&#232;tres. Au milieu, une route pas encore goudronn&#233;e, couleur tout &#224; fait assortie, autant que je m'en souvienne et &#224; distance, le lac. Entre le versant est et le versant ouest, ce plateau bossu &#233;tait en septembre un vrai miracle (enfin pas toujours pour le climat ). Aujourd'hui, il reste beaucoup de callune mais les plantations d'arbres, difficilement d'abord, ont aujourd'hui chang&#233; ce monde mais il me suffit de me hausser jusqu'&#224; la cr&#234;te plus moins bois&#233;e, vers le truc de Fortunio pour retrouver, inextricablement li&#233;s, des traces de ce paysage et des souvenirs de l'&#233;tendue qu'il avait pour qu'il continue &#224; exister pour moi   

Histoire de ne pas flooder, celle-ci vient de Loz&#232;re mais plus au sud, du Boug&#232;s, plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment.  






PS. Et j'aime beaucoup la plage d'al&#232;m, plein d'autres photos de ces pages aussi mais bon, on va pas passer son temps &#224; passer la brosse &#224; reluire, l'important c'est qu'elles nous fassent briller les yeux


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980921 a dit:
			
		

> _et bien entendu, qui dit mer dit...
> 
> __(tof de piaf en vol)_​ _
> tirhum !
> _


ouaiiiiiiis !!... une "_Larus ridibundus" _(hors plumage nuptial)...._  
très criard comme piaf..... :mouais:

_bon... je sors !...


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_allez maiwen m'a convaincu... 

deux pour faire plaisir &#224; Virpeen (et une troisi&#232;me en lien) avec une petite escroquerie de ma part parce que l'autofocus fonctionnait parfaitement ce jour-l&#224; (et il n'&#233;tait pas d&#233;connect&#233; ! )











une petite pens&#233;e pour ma grand-m&#232;re qui est immortelle

au contraire d'autres






et m&#234;me les choses meurent





_


----------



## Virpeen (22 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai rencontré un camion Leyland pourri... La seconde est le détail du logo écaillé de la première photo... (mais je l'avais déjà postée, il y a quelques mois...:rose: )


----------



## NightWalker (22 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2006)




----------



## ficelle (23 Septembre 2006)

soirée streambox à la locale....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (23 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (23 Septembre 2006)

Plus de munitions... ... Je trouve cette photo sublime, tout simplement...


----------



## Joelaloose (23 Septembre 2006)

Une petite tentative sans prétention d'une fleur by night


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

un poireau transg&#233;nique !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2006)

La gare des chemins de fer de la provence


----------



## Joelaloose (23 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> un poireau transgénique !



c'est donc pour ça qu'une horde de moustachus est venue faucher tout mon jardin


----------



## joubichou (23 Septembre 2006)

ce matin


----------



## peyret (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3980921 a dit:
			
		

> _et bien entendu, qui dit mer dit...
> 
> tu as perdu une occasion de ne pas citer la photo
> 
> ...



... dit : trous ?
Qui est-ce qui veut faire pousser des patates ?

lp

Y a un tr&#233;sor ? Barbe-Rouge ?....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2006)

Encore la m&#234;me gare:















Celle ci me fait penser au grand squelette de baleine qu'on peut voir au museum d'histoire naturelle.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

Jolie Gare.

PPF et pour faire plaisir &#224; ^^huhu :


----------



## NightWalker (23 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Encore la même gare



Bon, on prend rendez-vous et on va y faire des images ensemble ?!


----------



## twk (23 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un lapin, a tué un canard 

Superbe


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_vous pouvez faire &#231;a un jeudi, c'est le jour o&#249; je suis en "repos"... _


----------



## lumai (23 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, on prend rendez-vous et on va y faire des images ensemble ?!


Avec plaisir quand tu veux.
Je suis sur que j'apprendrais des trucs. J'ai eu la sensation de ne pas parvenir a exploiter pleinement les possibilités de cet endroit.






Tu sais comment me joindre


----------



## doudou83 (23 Septembre 2006)

Verrière du grand palais (Paris)


----------



## joubichou (23 Septembre 2006)

comme on me l'a demandé,je la remets en grand 

[URL=http://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedimg4427qh5.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (23 Septembre 2006)

Ils passent leur temps à attendre à Bordeaux...


----------



## NightWalker (23 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ils passent leur temps &#224; attendre &#224; Bordeaux...



Ouaiss mais que c'est bon... 



PS : j'en profite pour remercier tout le monde pour les commentaires, critiques et dancing hall 
PS2 : je suis en panne de munition


----------



## ikiki (23 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous! 
Je fais une ch'tite réapparition par ici, f'sait un moment 

Je viens de passer en revue des dizaines de pages, pfffiou , quelle perf', mais elles étaient pleines de bonnes choses, les styles de certains très marquants et les progrès d'autres, bravo, c'était un plaisir 

J'ai pas grand chose à mettre, alors juste celle-ci qui n'est pas extraordinaire, juste en l'honneur de Sophie


----------



## Sloughi (23 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (23 Septembre 2006)

Trés belle série Virpeen :love:   (Vbull locked)

  à tous !


----------



## NightWalker (23 Septembre 2006)

​


PS : non... moi pas voyeur


----------



## ficelle (23 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Celle ci me fait penser au grand squelette de baleine qu'on peut voir au museum d'histoire naturelle.



tres sympa, j'ignorais l'histoire de cette ligne que je viens de decouvrir par là  

enfin, bonne Pignolade pour votre virée en duo


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Trés belle série Virpeen :love:   (Vbull locked)
> 
> à tous !



_en passant, je vais citer ce message et comme je le trouve très bien, je n'hésiterais pas à vous le ressortir.

moi aussi, j'adore ce que fait Virpeen et même j'adore Virpeen tout court (pas taper iNano ! ) et je lui donne des points discos quand je peux.


merci de votre attention ! 
_


----------



## benao (23 Septembre 2006)

à Tôkyô, le quartier de Shinjuku vu d'en haut :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

pas du même niveau, mais ça permet de retomber sur terre.:rose: 

pour JPmiss et Doc.






Pour joubichou et d'autres. (il n'y a pas de poisson dans ce plan d'eau)






elle a passé 1 quart d'heure à se regarder dans l'eau, magique






une autre






et enfin, une fraise, aujourd'hui, sur le balcon


----------



## Virpeen (23 Septembre 2006)

Ce sont des fraises tardives, non ?  
Cet après-midi, petits essais de photos sur fond blanc... au Lensbaby version macro car ces boîtes d'allumettes ne doivent pas mesurer plus de 2x1 cm...:rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Septembre 2006)

Et je vous souhaite de beaux rêves avec ce petit souvenir de cet après-midi, de retour d'une ballade (dont vous pourrez peut-être avoir quelques photos, qui sait ?  )... Toujours au Lensbaby...:rose:


----------



## esope (23 Septembre 2006)

une nuit dans Toulon...










...


----------



## esope (23 Septembre 2006)

...


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Septembre 2006)

Sympa Virpeen tes allumettes   mais je ne peux pas te bouler 

Moi aussi j'ai fait des essais de macro   



















Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous ​


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2006)

j'aime bien la première gnoumy, j'accroche moins les deux autres mais question macro c'est bien



parce que bon ...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2006)

Photos de ma région d'origine, j'ai encore beaucoup de travail pour les photos de paysage. 











(Belgique au premier plan, Pays-Bas au loin à gauche, Allemagne au loin à droite.)


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2006)

... mon Voigtl&#228;nder... 

















Merci Virpeen de m'avoir pr&#234;ter ton 30D... :rose:


----------



## esope (23 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @Paul : cette région ne s'appelle-t-elle pas : Dreipunktländer (= littéralement, le point des trois pays, ou quelque chose comme ça) ? En tout cas, je la connais et je lui trouve un charme fou Elle est d'ailleurs aussi la région d'origine de César Franck
> 
> @iNano : du coup, j'enchaîne sur la musique es-tu musicienne (on n'a pas parlé samedi dernier, finalement ) ?



_tu as raison Elis, d'ailleurs un des amis de Paul tient une brasserie à Hombourg (où sont prises les photos, je reconnais la vue ! ) et produit une bière appelée 3 Schteng que tu trouveras sur le site de Benoit  dans les bières à façon et tu auras moults explications en plus sur ce coin. Paul, j'aime bien le paysage sur la route qui part en face de la brasserie pour rejoindr ela grande route vers Liège, tu devrais essayer par là, la verdure et le côté alpin de la petite vallée ont des teintes très douces et assez enthousiasmantes.

iNano, si tu es musicienne et que elis voit ça sur les photos, je peux te dire qu'elle est forte !  sinon, elles sont très bien ! 

sinon, elis, le gris fait mal aux yeux ! 
_


----------



## Foguenne (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3982221 a dit:
			
		

> _tu as raison Elis, d'ailleurs un des amis de Paul tient une brasserie à Hombourg (où sont prises les photos, je reconnais la vue ! ) et produit une bière appelée 3 Schteng que tu trouveras sur le site de Benoit  dans les bières à façon et tu auras moults explications en plus sur ce coin. Paul, j'aime bien le paysage sur la route qui part en face de la brasserie pour rejoindr ela grande route vers Liège, tu devrais essayer par là, la verdure et le côté alpin de la petite vallée ont des teintes très douces et assez enthousiasmantes.
> 
> iNano, si tu es musicienne et que elis voit ça sur les photos, je peux te dire qu'elle est forte !  sinon, elles sont très bien !
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que cette petite vallée est très sympa et je n'y suis jamais allé avec mon apn. (je ne sais pas pourquoi ?  )
Bonne idée. :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_j'y ai d&#233;j&#224; pens&#233; mais je n'&#233;tais jamais assez frais quand je suis pass&#233; par l&#224; !    

en y pensant, embrasse bien fort Emilie !  
_


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2006)

sans aucune prétention, si ce n'est d'avoir réussi à "fixer" le chat durant les quelques centièmes de seconde nécessaires.




Ah, au fait, il s'appelle chat botté


----------



## twk (24 Septembre 2006)

Salut starmac !

Je profite que tu poste cette photo pour t'en montrer une qu'a faite un ami et qui me fait baver 

Je sais pas si c'est autoris&#233; mais je la poste au cas o&#249; 

Source : http://www.deviantart.com/view/29392958/*

Cette photo n'est pas de moi*


_donc je la retire (c'est aussi simple que &#231;a mais c'est gentil d'avoir pr&#233;ciser, me contacter en priv&#233; si m&#233;contentement, pour voir la photo il suffit de suivre le lien)_

Fran&#231;ois si tu nous regarde


----------



## mamyblue (24 Septembre 2006)

Un petit cygne!!!​ 


​


----------



## bengilli (24 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> (Belgique au premier plan, Pays-Bas au loin &#224; gauche, Allemagne au loin &#224; droite.)



A propos de pays-bas j'&#233;tais encore &#224; rotterdam hier, pour une r&#233;gion au ciel gris, ce couch&#233; de soleil &#233;tait tout &#224; fait magnifique  

.













.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2006)

_PS: oui, Paul, bise &#224; Emilie.  Elle peut revenir en Suisse quand elle veut... _


----------



## Lastrada (24 Septembre 2006)

J'ai toujours aim&#233; les portraits avec les mains, ainsi que les rides...


----------



## PommeQ (24 Septembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## PommeQ (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2006)

même si elle est déjà parue dans une galerie j'ai envie de poster celle là parce que :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

moi, j'ai juste une chose à dire:

MERCI


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2006)

Bravo elisnice...   Et, j'y pense pour les photos... Je planche sur un truc. 

         jpmiss, un commentaire?


----------



## Sloughi (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2006)

tr&#232;s jolie sym&#233;trie dendrimere


----------



## SirDeck (24 Septembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## Picouto (24 Septembre 2006)

A Bordeaux, quand ils n'attendent pas, ils mangent et boivent... (très bien :love: )





​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> A Bordeaux, quand ils n'attendent pas, ils mangent et boivent... (très bien :love: )


Il faut bien que ces gens-là aient quelque chose d'aquitain....


----------



## joubichou (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Septembre 2006)

Que de belles photos en ce moment  
Pour ma part, je continu dans la macro  













  ​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il faut bien que ces gens-là aient quelque chose d'aquitain....


Par contre j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi les Bordelais sont si laids alors que leurs femmes sont girondes...



Antiflood Window:


----------



## joubichou (24 Septembre 2006)

parce qu'ils sont tous cocus


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> jpmiss, un commentaire?



La pach&#244;le?...  

PS : non Webo ; tu n'as pas l'esprit mal tourn&#233;


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Septembre 2006)

Encore une ou deux petites pour la route   











Bonne soirée à tous  ​


----------



## jahrom (24 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


>



On a le même chat...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> _j'ai l'impression de me r&#233;p&#234;ter, moi aussi je connais Gump, j'en fais pas une citation... Carton jaune_
> 
> 
> ​



sacr&#233; Gump !!! :love:


----------



## Picouto (24 Septembre 2006)

Et pendant ce temps, à Bordeaux, ils attendent toujours :rateau:




​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> (j'ai bien peur que ça ne vous plaise pas du tout :rateau



Si, si, j'aime bien les photos prisent à l'hôpital.


----------



## esope (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## fedo (25 Septembre 2006)

sunset


----------



## PommeQ (25 Septembre 2006)

Voila, ce que j'aime bien tester lorsque les conditions de lumiére sont hard ... le flou


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Je poursuis mon étude scientifique.


----------



## wip (25 Septembre 2006)

Tu fais de bien belles &#233;tudes Lastra  .

Magnifique page encore... Je suis vraiment fan de certains  

Souvenir d'un petit spectale vraiment tr&#232;s sympathique, La Framboise Frivole .


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> j'ai découvert un merveilleux hôpital


 
Pasteur ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Oh une &#233;tude scientifique !!!! 

J'adore le c&#244;t&#233; r&#233;tro, le mod&#232;le, euh tout en fait. f****ing A


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Non, je ne le connais pas, Pasteur (à Nice, je ne connais que l'Archet)
> C'est l'hôpital Charles Foix à Ivry-sur-Seine et ses jardins sont magnifiques.


 
L'intérieur non.


----------



## Melounette (25 Septembre 2006)

Or :






Diamant :


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Dis donc, &#231;a fait tout de suite un budget, l&#224;...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (25 Septembre 2006)

Petit cabanon vers Drapes...


----------



## joubichou (25 Septembre 2006)

allez une bonne grosse bête


----------



## benkenobi (25 Septembre 2006)

Petite libellule du soir : espoir !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2006)

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de rouille?


----------



## Doryphore (25 Septembre 2006)

Un extrait d'une expo dédiée à l'artiste :


----------



## Virpeen (25 Septembre 2006)

Jpmiss, je te suis pour la rouille... et j'ajoute un peu de goudron


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Septembre 2006)

Je poursuis mes études macro (monétaires)   













  ​


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (25 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> tof de nuit sans tr&#233;pied​


T'es sous b&#233;ta-bloquants?  
joli r&#233;sultat en tous cas 

Sans tr&#233;pied aussi:


----------



## mfay (25 Septembre 2006)

Un ptit gouter pour une bebete ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Jec (25 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss ta dernière photo me fait rêver ... merci ....


----------



## Doryphore (25 Septembre 2006)

On se croirait presque &#224; Lascaux


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

- Vas-y, l&#226;che l'affaire..

- N'insiste pas.​


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2006)

Doryphore a dit:


> On se croirait presque à Lascaux





Merci pour la référence.


----------



## Doryphore (25 Septembre 2006)

Podkoi, j'ai toujours eu l'esprit tr&#232;s parpinesque


----------



## DarkRomz (25 Septembre 2006)

Petit écho à ta dernière Jpmiss !!


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Septembre 2006)

Bon je me lance  Voici ma première photo ici :rose: 

Poste de surveillance, plage de Barcelone... commentaires bienvenus !


----------



## ficelle (26 Septembre 2006)

Petite galerie de la derniere streambox*, vendredi dernier.....

*


----------



## Lastrada (26 Septembre 2006)

87 photos.

C'est quoi une grosse galerie pour toi ?

oueche oueche en tous cas


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## esope (26 Septembre 2006)

il y a quelques minutes à ma fenêtre...




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2006)

De ma fenetre aussi mais hier soir:


----------



## esope (26 Septembre 2006)

2ème version encore quelques minutes après...




je préfère celle-ci, le nuage à une plus jolie forme... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

_oui, je pr&#233;f&#232;re aussi. une aurait suffi, non ? 


note que tu as une jolie vue de chez toi ! 
_


----------



## Doryphore (26 Septembre 2006)

Heh on dirait que certains ont des fenêtres plus que bien placées sur ce forum  Jolies vues !

Un petit aperçu de la pelouse chez moi pour suivre l'idée du matin  :


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Septembre 2006)

Merci à tous pour les CDB c'est encourageant


----------



## DarkRomz (26 Septembre 2006)

Pour vous remercier des cdb entre autre, 
les courbes d'une petite anglaise !!


----------



## joubichou (26 Septembre 2006)

je passe en coup de vent avant le pèrniflard


----------



## mamyblue (26 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## doudou83 (26 Septembre 2006)

Une histoire de vieilles tuiles ...


----------



## joubichou (26 Septembre 2006)

alors là MAMY tu me scies en deux,belle photo,mon lance boule est enrayé


----------



## doudou83 (26 Septembre 2006)

Histoire de Pot.....
Mamy et Chabichoux


----------



## PommeQ (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/6294/img8897xw5.jpg​


Pas mal! Dommage qu'elle soit si petite.


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3314/dsc00738mz8.jpg
> ​





joubichou a dit:


> alors l&#224; MAMY tu me scies en deux,belle photo,mon lance boule est enray&#233;


tout &#231;a pour des pigeons !!


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Septembre 2006)

Je continue surma lancée des postes de surveillance...

Miami, ouverture du poste au petit matin... Malheureusement ça manquait un peu de soleil


----------



## Foguenne (27 Septembre 2006)

ou je suis un peu saoul...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Septembre 2006)

Au jardin botanique de Madère.
J'ai toujours détesté les annimaux en cage, surtout quand ils ne peuvent qu'être malheureux.  (je sais c'est facile mais bon, prout !   )


----------



## Foguenne (27 Septembre 2006)

Ceux-ci sont beaucoup plus heureux.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'y retourne de nuit...






"Tout nu et tout bronzé, sans chemise, sans pantalon..."


----------



## esope (27 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3984829 a dit:
			
		

> _oui, je préfère aussi. une aurait suffi, non ?
> 
> 
> note que tu as une jolie vue de chez toi !
> _



réponse tardive: ouais mais dans l'euphorie du réveil j'ai pas fait gaffe  :rose: 

pour me faire pardonner voici ma promenade au parc des sablettes, ou "parc méditerranéen" comme dit la municipalité...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ceux-ci sont beaucoup plus heureux.


Super tes lézards. En plus ça bouge tout le temps ces bestiaux, ça doit pas etre facile d'avoir un bonne mise au point avec une profondeur de champs si courte.


----------



## mamyblue (27 Septembre 2006)

Je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui m'ont boulée avec des mots qui font très plaisir et j'ai aussi été très touchée par vous tous et joubichou aussi . Je ne trouve pas mes mots pour vous dire ce que je ressent mais une chose est sûre vous m'avez redonné du courage et ça c'est important. Vous êtes tous    

Et bravo à tous les posteurs de très belles photos comme toujours. 

Bonne nuit à tous !!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2006)

Y parait que tous les chemins m&#232;nent &#224; Rome.






Ben on est pas arriv&#233;...


----------



## shadow.in.a.maze (27 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai d&#233;couvert cette place avant hier lors d'un d&#233;placement professionnel et je suis :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a lalala, la place stan ... la nuit, unemerveille !


----------



## Picouto (27 Septembre 2006)

shadow.in.a.maze a dit:


> a lalala, la place stan ... la nuit, unemerveille !


&#231;a c'est de l'exhumation de post  !!!!!!!!!!!!! 7260 posts plus t&#244;t quand m&#234;me :rateau:


----------



## bengilli (27 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


>




roooo la belle route à bécane.... 1200GS Powwwaaaaa


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2006)

Tiens ça me fait penser au col de la Furka, au fond du Valais (région très appréciée des motards aussi ).  Le glacier du Rhône est à gauche, et le Rhône débute là, en-bas...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> roooo la belle route à bécane.... 1200GS Powwwaaaaa


bengilli se prendra t'il un avertissement ? 
&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y parait que tous les chemins mènent à Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De quoi induire une certaine sélection naturelle chez les gros cakes...


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## joubichou (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> roooo la belle route à bécane.... 1200GS Powwwaaaaa


C'est sur la route qui va de Nice a Sospel. Tu le saura pour ton prochain séjour


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (27 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Lara CROFT



Je savais pas qu'elle s'était faite une réduction mammaire


----------



## joubichou (27 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je savais pas qu'elle s'était faite une réduction mammaire



C'est récent :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2006)

Macmarco ! 

Tu as vu ca ? Ca devrait te plaire...


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Macmarco !
> 
> Tu as vu ca ? Ca devrait te plaire...






Merci. 

Oui, j'avais vu.


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Oui, j'avais vu.



Alors pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu ! Comme quoi, cette tête de con d'Alem, quand il veut...


----------



## ikiki (27 Septembre 2006)

'soir 

un p'tit bout de Normandie en N&B, j'aime bien


----------



## joubichou (27 Septembre 2006)

bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2006)

Un nioub ayant omis de faire all&#233;geance &#224; Bengilli et de ce fait justement sanctionn&#233; par l'Amok:






En r&#233;alit&#233; il s'agit de fresques du 15eme siecle dans une chapelle d'un petit patelin perdu au fin fond de la Vall&#233;e de de la Roya (06)

Pour voir une galerie et quelques d&#233;tails de la fresque, cliquez sur ici. 
A noter que les sc&#232;nes font environ 2x2m et qu'elles recouvrent enti&#232;rement les murs de la chapelle qui fait environ 12x8m.


----------



## benkenobi (27 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un nioub ayant omis de faire allégeance à Bengili et de se fait justement sanctionné par l'Amok:
> 
> En réalité il s'agit de fresques du 15eme siecle dans une chapelle du petit patelin perdu au fin fond de la Vallée de de la Roya (06)
> 
> ...



Sympa, ça irait bien dans mon salon...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

merci à vous tous 

Magnifiques.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Septembre 2006)

Salut les gones.

Le haut débit se démocratise, c'est le pied de pouvoir vous suivre depuis Barça.

Ambiance :





Ce kif : J'ai retrouvé tous mes bars, restos, coins d'il y a sept ans


----------



## Virpeen (27 Septembre 2006)

Couleurs au Lensbaby de ce jour...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2006)

J'allais oublier de vous poster ma "photo prise de ma fenetre" du jour (enfin d'hier):






Et en avant premi&#232;re un extrait de la p&#234;che de ce soir:






Cette fois-ci c'est pas pris de ma fenetre


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'allais oublier de vous poster ma "photo prise de ma fenetre" du jour (enfin d'hier):



C'est vrai qu'il faisait beau vers chez toi hier et aujourd'hui  Mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre de photos 

Sinon, encore plein de belles photos et une d'amok en particulier : couleurs, etc.
À se demander s'il ne fait pas repeindre les maisons et même les reconstruire pour que les effets de sysmétrie soient mieux, avant de prendre les photos, l'amok 

Histoire de ne pas faire que flooder, une petite bête pour joubichou 

Et histoire de participer à l'éducation des masses : avec un peu de chance, ce serait Eresus cinnaberinus (enfin j'attends confirmation des spécialistes (sur un forum de spécialistes pas au bar de MacGé, encore que... ))


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2006)

Tu lui as cousu un bouton pour mieux l'accrocher à ta boutonnière ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Mops Argo (28 Septembre 2006)

la photo n'est pas à la hauteur de l'instrument mais quand même...


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen, tu maitrises grâve le LensBaby !! :love:  . Je te boulerai dès que j'aurai le droit ... :hein:


----------



## Lastrada (28 Septembre 2006)

un autre couple. Salut Wip


----------



## macarel (28 Septembre 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:


> la photo n'est pas à la hauteur de l'instrument mais quand même...
> 
> T'es gaucher?


----------



## lumai (28 Septembre 2006)

un autre coucher de soleil, pas de ma fenêtre non plus


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;tail du menton !


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Septembre 2006)

Dans son entier ! Graf in London !


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Mops Argo (28 Septembre 2006)

macarel

T'es gaucher?:D[/quote a dit:
			
		

> Tu comprends l'anglais


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> À se demander s'il ne fait pas repeindre les maisons et même les reconstruire pour que les effets de sysmétrie soient mieux, avant de prendre les photos, l'amok



Argh, je suis démasqué, fait like a rat !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Septembre 2006)

Ce matin, vers 7 heures, dans mon jardin...  Lensbaby powaaaaa


----------



## joubichou (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (28 Septembre 2006)

Voila enfin de quoi attendre "_confortablement_" &#224; Bordeaux 






dendrimere 
​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2006)

Mer d'argent ciel de plomb.






Cet aprem' &#224; Marseille.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

J'adore l'atmosph&#232;re qui se d&#233;gage de chacune de vos deux photos et ceci bien qu'elle soit tr&#232;s diff&#233;rente


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2006)

Eli, j'oublie de te le dire, mais je suis de près ce que tu fais et j'aime de plus en plus. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler de progrès pour toi, mais plutôt de recherches de plus en plus intéressantes.
Bon MacMarco il sait que je suis sont meilleur public, j'accroche à chacune de ses photos.
Et JPMiss, Wahoooou, tu m'as cueillie sur ta dernière photo. 

Ce soir je suis inspirée  




(C'était plus une photo test pour montrer à un comédien qu'il pouvait lire avec ma p'tite lanterne, mais je trouve ça pas mal)


----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2006)

Pff.

Plein de touristes, ici, impossible de prendre un cliché sans tomber sur quelqu'un dans le cadre. 

 La preuve en image :


----------



## jojofk (29 Septembre 2006)

je profite qu'on me pr&#234;te un D70 pour poster la m&#232;re de garde, son fils en arri&#232;re plan..


----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2006)

... ya pas que les touristes qui sont là en nombre.


----------



## jojofk (29 Septembre 2006)

et les ptits chamaillements..



















​


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2006)

jojofk a dit:


> et les ptits chamaillements...


Alors, elles sont très bien tes photos hein, mais voir à 2h30 du mat' 2 chiens se rouler une pelle, ça me laisse coite J'espère que je ne vais pas faire de sales rêves.:mouais: 

Lastrada, merci pour tes photos, merci de venir nous faire partager même si vacances, j'aime évidemment.:love:


----------



## Galatée (29 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mer d'argent ciel de plomb.
> 
> *très belle tof de Marseille, tout ça​*
> Cet aprem' à Marseille.



 
Bon, je sais que ma photo à moi n'a rien à voir avec la tienne au niveau esthétique, technique etc. etc. :rateau:  , mais j'l'aime bien quand même...


*Marseille en septembre...*






 

Et félicitations à tous pour les très belles photos de ces dernières pages


----------



## Picouto (29 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pff.
> 
> Plein de touristes, ici, impossible de prendre un cliché sans tomber sur quelqu'un dans le cadre.
> 
> ...


En même temps, t'avais qu'à partir tout seul en ouacance


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ... ya pas que les touristes qui sont là en nombre.
> 
> Aznavour et les pigeons​


Pour une fois je trouve que ta photo n'est pas tres bien cadrée. En gros un peu trop de ciel en haut et pas assez de sol (et donc de pigeons et de pieds du sujet) en bas.
C'est suffisamment rare pour que j'en profite   

Elisnice: encore très réussies
Praeil pour Galatée.
Par contre jojofk, l'haleine de clebs au reveil c'est comment dire... :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2006)

Encore la mer: Corniche de l'Esterel hier matin


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour une fois je trouve que ta photo n'est pas tres bien cadrée. En gros un peu trop de ciel en haut et pas assez de sol (et donc de pigeons et de pieds du sujet) en bas.
> C'est suffisamment rare pour que j'en profite



Rien à dire, merci de cette remarque. J'essayerai de corriger ce travail de cochon, en plus ça clouera le bec à certains mauvais esprits qui disent qu'on ne fait que se congratuler sur ce forum 

Pour me faire pardonner, un petit détail de la salamandre du parc Güell :


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## wip (29 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Alors, elles sont très bien tes photos hein, mais voir à 2h30 du mat' *2 chiens se rouler une pelle*, ça me laisse coite J'espère que je ne vais pas faire de sales rêves.:mouais:
> ...


C'est vrai ça... Si cela avait été deux chiennes à la rigueur...   
Sinon, superbe ta photo sombre 

Moi, ch'ui un peu trash ce matin... :rose:


----------



## jojofk (29 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Alors, elles sont très bien tes photos hein, mais voir à 2h30 du mat' 2 chiens se rouler une pelle, ça me laisse coite J'espère que je ne vais pas faire de sales rêves.:mouais:



désolé.  
à croire que mon attention n'est portée que sur eux en ce moment. :hein: 
pas des roulages de pelles cela dit!
j'essaierai autre sujet/objet aujourd'hui..

a+


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Rien à dire, merci de cette remarque. J'essayerai de corriger ce travail de cochon, en plus ça clouera le bec à certains mauvais esprits qui disent qu'on ne fait que se congratuler sur ce forum



Ce qui est totalement faux : je passe mon temps à crier que vous êtes tous une bande de nuls pas foutus de faire une mise au point correcte !


----------



## alèm (29 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qui est totalement faux : je passe mon temps à crier que vous êtes tous une bande de nuls pas foutus de faire une mise au point correcte !



_ceci dit, tu as raison au moins pour ma pomme. Faute de motivations, vous ne verrez pas beaucoup de photos de ma part jusqu'à ce que...

bref, je ne ferais quasiment que modérer... et certains commencent à savoir combien je suis cruel et que je ne fais aucun passe-droit (sauf demande expressss en MP et Amok...)

bonne journée ! 
_


----------



## r0m1 (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous  

Que des jolies photos, pas facile de passer après... 
De mon côté je suis allé chasser le coucher de soleil sur le port militaire de Toulon, mais il ne m'a pas attendu je suis arrivé un peu trop tard, mais j'ai bien aimé le bordel qu'il y avait dans le ciel avec les nuages... bien que je suis un peu déçu, ça ne rend pas aussi bien que je le pensait


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3989355 a dit:
			
		

> _et certains commencent à savoir combien je suis cruel et que je ne fais aucun passe-droit (sauf demande expressss en MP et Amok...)_


 
...tu vas m'la virer mon infraction pour citation d'image, vindieu d'beu


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2006)

Metro, boulot, photo :rose: :sleep:


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ...tu vas m'la virer mon infraction pour citation d'image, vindieu d'beu



Depuis quand tu t'appelles Amok, fesses de rat ?! :rateau:


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2006)

tu nous fais une petite crise d'amok, toi  ...tous aux abris


----------



## Lila (29 Septembre 2006)

...:love:  tiens ? une toph de la derni&#232;re f&#234;te barbeuq &#224; la maison


----------



## joubichou (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2006)

Marre de la mer? 
Hop une petite vir&#233;e &#224; la montagne:





















Tout &#231;a se trouve a environ 30 km a vol d'oiseau de Nice. Mais beaucoup par la route: &#231;a tourne! 
Les vaches &#233;taient &#224; environs 2000 m d'altitude au dessus du c&#233;l&#232;bre col du Turini.


----------



## Nephou (29 Septembre 2006)

_je ne sais pas d&#8217;o&#249; m&#8217;est venue l&#8217;id&#233;e  un truc qui jamais n&#8217;abolit le hasard 


_


​


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2006)

Et un petit dessert :




Le tout copieusement arrosé de Riojas


----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2006)

J'ai toujours apprécié ce pays.


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2006)

Une version plus axée sur le flou.


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> ​



La marque ?!


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Septembre 2006)

Euh...pas de pub sur Macg, non ? c'est pas contre la chartre :rose: 
La marque est dans le lien de la photo


----------



## SirDeck (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La marque ?!



Paul smith ?


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Paul smith ?



Tu crois ? Hummmm.... Dès que j'ai 5 mns, je réponds (photographiquement parlant, of course) !


----------



## benjamin (29 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Euh...pas de pub sur Macg, non ? c'est pas contre la chartre :rose:
> La marque est dans le lien de la photo


Tant que c'est pour de belles choses et pas pour le site de poker du coin, et les Bowen peuvent en &#234;tre, personne ne te reprendra.


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Tant que c'est pour de belles choses et pas pour le site de poker du coin, et les Bowen peuvent en être, personne ne te reprendra.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Septembre 2006)

A Madère...
















À part ça, c'est un peu trop petit pour moi ici. 
Je deviens claustrophobe sur cette île.


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu crois ? Hummmm.... Dès que j'ai 5 mns, je réponds (photographiquement parlant, of course) !



Paul smith


----------



## Foguenne (29 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Super tes l&#233;zards. En plus &#231;a bouge tout le temps ces bestiaux, &#231;a doit pas etre facile d'avoir un bonne mise au point avec une profondeur de champs si courte.



Merci. 
Ils &#233;taient assez joueur mais revenaient souvent au m&#234;me endroit. 






Vous auriez du voir l'attroupement de touristes derri&#232;re moi...
(J'&#233;tais couch&#233; par terre dans une all&#233;e du jardin botanique mais bon...  )


----------



## SirDeck (29 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: 







​


----------



## Picouto (29 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Une version plus ax&#233;e sur le flou.
> 
> tof​


Arrete &#231;a Jean-Marc c'est insoutenable :love::love::love:





SirDeck, j'ai mang&#233; de ce truc (ce co&#239;t glacial :rateau: ) et c'est vraiment excellent  (PS : tu en as trouv&#233; o&#249; ? )


----------



## Sloughi (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (30 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;dicace &#224; ceux qui font des photos d'architecture (notamment Elis, jp et Lastrada ), voila mes premi&#232;res..., pas facile facile j'avoue :rose: ce sont les deux seules qui valent la peine sur un immeuble de quatre &#233;tages, pleins de couloirs, et plein d'escaliers 









Bonne nuit &#224; tous :sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (30 Septembre 2006)

Moi je fais des photos d'archis ?   &#231;a c'est gentil, &#231;a. 

Message personnel :

*MERCI !!!*
... aux z'encourageurs et gerices de tous poils. 

Je crois pouvoir dire que vous aimez les tapas et les blondes AFP.

Bon, ... &#231;a, c'est fait.

Pour essayer de rattraper ma bourde d'hier, d&#233;dicace au ni&#231;ois : _Danse avec les pigeons_


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Septembre 2006)

...j'ai toujours pens&#233; que ce petit bonhomme ressemblait &#224; celui nomm&#233; Oskar et qui personnifiait le principal protagoniste du film "Le tambour", qui f&#251;t au d&#233;part un roman de G&#252;nter Grass. 

Magnifique enfant...


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Bowen





jahrom a dit:


> Paul smith












J. M. Weston !  ​


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

Or Roots from Canada (Jobichou Staïle) ?! ​


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Septembre 2006)

Lendemain de tempête de neige à Chicago...


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## edidnacel (30 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Lendemain de temp&#234;te de neige &#224; Chicago...
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos._



Superbe photo !


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> ​







​


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

Vous assistez en ce moment à du flood photographique ! 
Le premier résultat est visible : des pompes plein le salon !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vous assistez en ce moment à du flood photographique !


Écrites ou photographiques, tes interventions ont une qualité qui leur interdit à jamais d'être considérées comme du flood.


----------



## SirDeck (30 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> SirDeck, j'ai mangé de ce truc (ce coït glacial :rateau: ) et c'est vraiment excellent  (PS : tu en as trouvé où ? )



Une petite productrice vendait en directe sa récolte sur les marchés en Août près de Roscoff dans le Finistère. Elle vendait aussi les fleurs. Exotique comme plat


----------



## SirDeck (30 Septembre 2006)

En fait, le Ficoïde, je l'avais pris pour essayer de faire des compositions à la Annette Lamoulie. Mais en petit, sur le WEB, ça ne rend pas grand-chose. Ca devrait mieux fonctionner sur des grands tirages. À essayer. D'autant que là, c'était bricolage de vacances : lumière du jour et Canson du Super U pour le fond


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> ...j'ai toujours pens&#233; que ce petit bonhomme ressemblait &#224; celui nomm&#233; Oskar et qui personnifiait le principal protagoniste du film "Le tambour", qui f&#251;t au d&#233;part un roman de G&#252;nter Grass.
> 
> Magnifique enfant...
> 
> ​




Tu as raison Caro, on dirait David Bennent. 
Joli p'tit bonhomme !  

Allez, une petite pour une fois que j'ai le haut de page !


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vous assistez en ce moment à du flood photographique !
> Le premier résultat est visible : des pompes plein le salon !




Tu as des pompes partout dans le salon...




DocEvil a dit:


> Écrites ou photographiques, tes interventions ont une qualité qui leur interdit à jamais d'être considérées comme du flood.




...et Doc te les cirent...


Que la nature est bien faite !


----------



## joubichou (30 Septembre 2006)

tiens une petite photo au taf


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

(photo trait&#233;e &#224; l'ancienne. Par contre je suis un poil en dessous des 100Ko, pourvu que je ne me fasse pas taper sur les doigts:rateau: )
Edit pour Amok : Plus contrast&#233;e mais &#231;a fait moins photo d&#233;lav&#233;e par le temps. En plus du coup, elle d&#233;passe le poids, mais j'ai mis le lien seulement, vous &#234;tes pas oblig&#233;s de cliquer. Je ne veux pas de fess&#233;e.Sioupl&#233;.


----------



## Joelaloose (30 Septembre 2006)

Le résultat de ma petite escapade matinale, qui a dit qu'il ne faisait jamais beau en moselle ?


----------



## Joelaloose (30 Septembre 2006)

Une autre faite dans le même coin


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> (photo trait&#233;e &#224; l'ancienne. Par contre je suis un poil en dessous des 100Ko, pourvu que je ne me fasse pas taper sur les doigts:rateau: )



Tu es un poil aussi en dessous des courbes de niveau et du contraste, Miss. 



Joelaloose a dit:


> Le r&#233;sultat de ma petite escapade matinale, qui a dit qu'il ne faisait jamais beau en moselle ?



Pas moi, junior : j'ai juste dit qu'il ne faisait _pas souvent_ beau !


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai édité pour la photo, merci Amok. 


Joelaloose a dit:


> Le résultat de ma petite escapade matinale, qui a dit qu'il ne faisait jamais beau en moselle ?


Disons que c'est un peu le climat du tout ou rien : soit c'est le blizzard, soit tu fonds sur le bitume. Mais c'est une ville extra avec des gens extras. 
Et un peu plus loin, quand tu continues le petit pond à gauche t'arrives dans une rue, à un moment, t'as le "café Leffe" qui fait le coin, là tu tournes à droite. T'arrives sur une place avec des marroniers, en face le lycée Fabert, avec une grande porte et un magnifique cloître. Si t'arrives à faire une photo, je te ferais un bisous sur le bout du nez.


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je ne vais pas te passer du cirage, et te faire reluire n'est pas dans mes penchants, donc...


----------



## jojofk (30 Septembre 2006)

dans mon alsace profonde... :rose:




​


----------



## Joelaloose (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon, j'ai édité pour la photo, merci Amok.
> 
> Disons que c'est un peu le climat du tout ou rien : soit c'est le blizzard, soit tu fonds sur le bitume. Mais c'est une ville extra avec des gens extras.
> Et un peu plus loin, quand tu continues le petit pond à gauche t'arrives dans une rue, à un moment, t'as le "café Leffe" qui fait le coin, là tu tournes à droite. T'arrives sur une place avec des marroniers, en face le lycée Fabert, avec une grande porte et un magnifique cloître. Si t'arrives à faire une photo, je te ferais un bisous sur le bout du nez.



Pas de soucis quand j'y retourne je passerais par le lycée fabert, on sent les gens qui ont été tromatisé par deux longues années de prépa


----------



## benkenobi (30 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> 7 1/2 ???



7 1/2 c'est les chaussures de malow ???

J'esp&#232;re que tout n'est pas proportionnel &#224; la taille de tes pieds sinon...

Euh moi c'est plut&#244;t 11 1/2 m&#234;me si c'est pas des Smith & Wesson (enfin Smith ou Weston, je sais plus... )


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> 11 1/2



 C'est plus des pieds, c'est des skis !


----------



## Lastrada (30 Septembre 2006)

Pfff déjà fini les vacances.

En attendant l'avion :


----------



## g.robinson (30 Septembre 2006)

Il est malade, c'est flou mais je l'aime. C'est donc l'une de mes plus belles photos


----------



## joubichou (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (30 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est les champignons sont arriv&#233;s... &#231;a change des photos de fleurs


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (30 Septembre 2006)

Qui a dit qu'il faisait toujours beau dans le Sud ...


----------



## Sloughi (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Septembre 2006)

snif je suis toujours en bas de page moi ^^


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> snif je suis toujours en bas de page moi ^^



_bah non... regarde tu as des options de nombre de messages par page. _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Jolie mongolfière   :


----------



## Lastrada (30 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vous assistez en ce moment à du flood photographique !



Hé ho !, j'ai déposé le concept le premier.  

Mes royalties !!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2006)

Route au centre...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2006)

... qu'ils disaient dans le guide... 






Oui, Silvia a pris du bide, c'est normal...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Dans la nuit:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Oui, Silvia a pris du bide, c'est normal...



ah bon ?


----------



## NightWalker (30 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> ah bon ?



Va y avoir une annonce ???


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Va y avoir une annonce ???




_c'est bien de lire les forums modérateurs et ce sujet plus attentivement parfois. 

on revient dans le sujet ? (non pas toi Paul ! )_


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (1 Octobre 2006)

La vall&#233;e des Saints:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vous assistez en ce moment à du flood photographique !
> Le premier résultat est visible : des pompes plein le salon !



ou les couloirs


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ou les couloirs



Ca ne compte pas, princesse ! Ici c'est comme dans le fil sur l'autoportrait : il faut photographier *ses* chaussures ! :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2006)

Comme c'est mon anniversaire, je vous offre le champagne !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca ne compte pas, princesse ! Ici c'est comme dans le fil sur l'autoportrait : il faut photographier *ses* chaussures ! :love:





oui mais .......bien sur avec moi il y a touj un mais    

mes pompes sont bien rangée  dans leur boite et le tout dans le dressing 
tandis que celle de bioman trainent en bon patron/male/bordelique en plein passage dans le couloir :mouais:     

c'est plus rapide donc pour faire des tof quand l'apn est a plat de batterie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire macmarco:king:

Toujours dans les animaux un chat:


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Octobre 2006)

Bon anniversaire ! 

et ben moi j'ai un chien nà !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

et moi des volatiles


----------



## philire (1 Octobre 2006)

moi je t'offre une patate :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

oui, moi aussi  :






Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Octobre 2006)

PS : Amok, tu connais mon gôut pour les chats...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Cactus :




​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Comme c'est mon anniversaire










​


----------



## g.robinson (1 Octobre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai des belles pompes !


----------



## r0m1 (1 Octobre 2006)

:king: Bon anniversaire Macmarco  




_euh je sais plus si celle la je l'avais pas déjà postée... c'est pas grave , c'est pour la bonne cause..._


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/sirdeck/images/Photos/_MG_7783.jpg



Non Elisnice, il n'y a aucune saturation au tirage du raw (et l&#224;, on ne voit pas aussi bien que sur le papier). La nature le fait toute seule. C'&#233;tait d'ailleurs un des int&#233;r&#234;ts de ces fleurs : Comment mon petit 350D allait-il pouvoir rendre une telle saturation naturelle ? En br&#251;lant un peu la couche rouge. Mais c'est pas mal.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Octobre 2006)

ma petite Lilou


----------



## mamyblue (1 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Comme c'est mon anniversaire, je vous offre le champagne !   :love:


JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MACMARCO!!!  ​ 
Moi je t'offre le g&#226;teau pour marquer cette journ&#233;e que tu partages avec ta famille et tes ami(e)s  ​ 





Merci pour le champagne !!!  :love: 


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Le pauvre il est tout seul :rose: :​ 



​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Octobre 2006)

On va être obligé d'ouvrir un post "Postez ici vos plus belles chaussures"  




*prise sur le Tower Bridge, s'il vous plait !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Octobre 2006)

lol je l'avais pas vu celui là !


----------



## Sloughi (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2006)

et l'original avant retouche


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

Pour Amok











_merdre, j'aurais du cadrer plus bas la deuxi&#232;me... j'y retourne pas, les 2H30 de v&#233;lo contre le vent m'ont &#233;puis&#233;... _


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

Pour Virpeen


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

Pour Lastrada


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

pour elisnice


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

pour les autres


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

et pour moi, rien que pour moi






pour les pointilleux : D80 avec 18/135mm


----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2006)

J'avoue ,j'utilise l'outil de retouche d'aper&#231;u
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AUTOMNE (pour info photo prise en voiture &#224; 52 km heures au zoom 200 mm)


----------



## Virpeen (1 Octobre 2006)

@alèm :  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Octobre 2006)

PS : Rémi, Holga is jealous... She's not "others"


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> PS : Rémi, Holga is jealous... She's not "others"


_impatient que tu es, ta prophétie s'est réalisée, c'est ma plus fidèle compagne. _


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2006)

Alem, je prends toute la série ! Pourquoi juste les premières ?


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Alem, je prends toute la série ! Pourquoi juste les premières ?



_parce que je ne voulais pas de jaloux (sauf dendrimère ! ) mais je pensais effectivement à toi (ton style ne vas pas encore croire des choses ! ) lorsque je prenais ces photos cette après-midi (à Virpeen aussi)

le mode noir et blanc du D80 te plairait bcp. _


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> @alèm :  :love:



+1 :love: 

Tu te réveille d'un coup comme ça !

Tu fais bien. 

Me gustas los photos.


----------



## Virpeen (1 Octobre 2006)

Amok, il faut savoir partager... Moi, je garde les miennes... 

Et hop, pour ceux qui veulent...  (Always lensbaby style... :rose


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Le pauvre il est tout seul :rose: :​







mais non, regarde , une femelle va le rejoindre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mais non, regarde , une femelle va le rejoindre


Oh merci tu lui as trouvé un compagnon:rateau:


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> PS : Amok, tu connais mon gôut pour les chats...



Je t'ai cité un jour une phrase que j'ai attribuée à Jean loup Sieff. En fait, je me suis trompé. Cette phrase, enfin, plutot cette question était la dernière d'un questionnaire que Sieff posait à différents photographes à la fin de l'excellentissime bouquin qu'il a écrit en collaboration avec Chenz, "la photo" (editions Denoël) : "_Aimez-vous les chats ?_".

Robert Doisneau a répondu : "_personne n'osera répondre non à cette question, puisque le photographe est guettant, comme le chat, le petit oiseau qui va sortir_".

J'aime beaucoup aussi la réponse de Jean Cocteau a un journaliste : "_si je préfère les chats aux chiens, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de chats policiers_".




​


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je t'ai cité un jour une phrase que j'ai attribuée à Jean loup Sieff. En fait, je me suis trompé. Cette phrase, enfin, plutot cette question était la dernière d'un questionnaire que Sieff posait à différents photographes à la fin de l'excellentissime bouquin qu'il a écrit en collaboration avec Chenz, "la photo" (editions Denoël) : "_Aimez-vous les chats ?_".
> 
> Robert Doisneau a répondu : "_personne n'osera répondre non à cette question, puisque le photographe est guettant, comme le chat, le petit oiseau qui va sortir_".
> 
> ...




A defaut d'être nyctalope comme les chats,  savais tu que  Jean Loup Sieff était daltonien    (Ca me rassure, je ne suis pas complètement perdu !  )


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

_il te reste &#224; te mettre au noir et blanc Tri-X ! 
_


----------



## Nadia Santos (1 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous ! je suis la petite soeur de Sydney B ,Nadia !
Pour ceux qui ont suivi alias c'est facile ! loool
Elle m'a chargé de poster les photos,je contacterai tous mes amis que j'ai ici par MP ,certains sont déjà au courant .
Merci a tous en tout cas !    

bon ici c'est un concert de free jazz ,excellent


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> A defaut d'&#234;tre nyctalope comme les chats


Grossier!  



La suite de ma balade en montagne:





















Paul, moi aussi c'etait plein de nuages quand je suis all&#233; a Mad&#232;re


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

Un peu de distraction :


----------



## ficelle (1 Octobre 2006)

lensbaby rul'z.....






:rateau: 
​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2006)

il me semble que je vois double... :rateau: ....  y'a un probl&#232;me...?



Ah non c pas les m&#234;me....  je deviens miro...


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

Oui, ce n'est pas du tout le m&#234;me travail. On voit que tu n'as pas "l'Oeil"  

Edit:


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2006)

Une émission sur Herman Leonard se termine sur Arte Syd.


----------



## esope (2 Octobre 2006)

vendredi au vernissage de l'expo "l'oeil en seyne"




















bravo à tous (vous êtes trop nombreux pour tous vous citer) ces dernières pages sont un régal


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

J'aime bcp la deux et la trois (sans cadre d'ailleurs)..


----------



## esope (2 Octobre 2006)

ben sans le cadre c'est un oubli mais c'est vrai que ça le fait aussi, je vais revenir aux photos sans cadre...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Octobre 2006)

très sympa tout ça  

Une petite dernière avant d'aller au lit, le noir et blanc est pas top mais j'aime bien la compo. 
Pour la petite histoire, la poupée au premier plan est la réédition de celle que j'ai eu pour mes 2ans, que ma nièce a eu pour ses 2ans aussi, et c'est aussi la même que celle qui dort dans mon placard depuis un an pour ma future fille... :rose: :rose: on très sentimental dans la famille


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> *Ça s'appelle comment, déjà, cette maladie ?
> 
> 
> bonne nuit *​


*

Le goût concentré de la chair publique???  

Comme toujours Élise, ce que tu fais est bien cadré, bien léché, bien tout! :love:*​


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Quand on habite en ville, on se contente d'animaux de fer et de papier..


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

Je crois que je vois ce que tu veux dire.




A ce propos, vous savez ce qui a 4 pattes, une jambe et qui est super content ? 

 oui, .. c'est &#231;a.


----------



## ikiki (2 Octobre 2006)

De bien jolies pages, comme souvent 

Alèm, sympa tes premiers tests du D80 
Et le N&B ça doit quoi concrètement... t'as quelques clichés à poster?


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> De bien jolies pages, comme souvent
> 
> Alèm, sympa tes premiers tests du D80
> Et le N&B ça doit quoi concrètement... t'as quelques clichés à poster?



_en réalité, juste une (l'autre est naze, je croyais être en couleur et je pense différemment dans ces cas-là ! )

va voir dans le lien approprié, ta requête a une_ réponse


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2006)

_nikon D50 (400ISO), 28-105 3,54,5 @ 28mm f35 au 1/25 mode A_​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Octobre 2006)

elle est souple du pied !  

... tr&#232;s jolie photo et tr&#232;s joli b&#233;b&#233; en tout cas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Une émission sur Herman Leonard se termine sur Arte Syd.



ai vu ! 

il atout perdu ses néga dans le cyclone  

tres belles séquences ,Marsalis etc...


----------



## joubichou (2 Octobre 2006)

je continue dans les flous


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

Et moi dans les fenêtres :


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et moi dans les fen&#234;tres :


Ah la vache ! La p'tin de lumi&#232;re de nom d'une queue de cochon de ta m&#232;re ! J'adore. rrrrrrrr:love:
Edit : Le trait de lumi&#232;re oblique juste sous le balcon l&#224;, &#231;a c'est ZE d&#233;tail. rrraaaah. Who want to be a Lastrada ?


----------



## wip (2 Octobre 2006)

Je sais, je suis à la bourre, mais bon anniversaire MacMarco


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah la vache ! La p'tin de lumière de nom d'une queue de cochon de ta mère ! J'adore. rrrrrrrr:love:
> Edit : Le trait de lumière oblique juste sous le balcon là, ça c'est ZE détail. rrraaaah. Who want to be a Lastrada ?



Elle est bien cette petite, vous trouvez pas ?

@Wip : il faut toujours remettre au surlendemain ce que tu peux faire faire  à quelqu'un d'autre.

Bon, je vous laisse, je vais porter son MacBook à ma moman. Et un switch de plus 

Manzana Powaaaaaa.


----------



## wip (2 Octobre 2006)

Lastra, t'inquiètes, je vais te réserver une brouette de boule...  

Bon, voila, je la mets dans la bonne galerie... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> je continue dans les flous





Un petit pour suivre. 







Merci Wip !  
Chouette photo !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2006)

joubichou j'adore tes 2 dernieres. Vraiment super!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2006)

macmarco jean marc  on dirait un film de lynch


----------



## LeProf (2 Octobre 2006)

Macmarco: ton avant dernière est magnifique ! .........enfin de mon point de vue ! 

j'ai vraiment flashé dessus.

Jpmiss: pauvre shermann, il a mal vieilli. Pour infos, tu l'as prise où ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

Oh pis tiens...
Un bout de ciel de chez moi...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Jpmiss: pauvre shermann, il a mal vieilli. Pour infos, tu l'as prise où ?



Perso je le trouve mieux comme ça qu'en état de marche...

La photo à été prise là (très précisément)


----------



## Virpeen (2 Octobre 2006)

Une petite série de couleurs campagnardes...


----------



## Sloughi (2 Octobre 2006)




----------



## mfay (2 Octobre 2006)

Tourelle int&#233;rieure


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

.:Main coulante:.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (3 Octobre 2006)

Ce matin c'était pas facile facile... :sleep: ...


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> ​ *La premi&#232;re de cette s&#233;rie* m'&#233;voque la Madone d'Utelle, un souvenir de pure beaut&#233;&#8230; Est-ce que tu utilises un filtre polarisant ?


C'est bien la Madone d'Utelle, un site vraiment exceptionnel avec une vue d&#233;gag&#233;e &#224; 360&#176; de la mer aux Alpes et de l'Italie au Var.
Oui j'ai utilis&#233; un filtre polrisant.


Edit: super tes virages lastrada


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2006)

Non, il n'y avait pas que des nuages à Madère. 
















Une petite galerie est en ligne ici.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non, il n'y avait pas que des nuages à Madère.
> Une petite galerie est en ligne ici.



Super! Ca me permet de voir tout ce que j'ai traversé dans le brouillard!


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2006)

Il y a une heure, lumière divine sur la route d'Aix en provence !








​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

ah oui.
Qui veut passer apr&#232;s ?


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ah oui.
> Qui veut passer apr&#232;s ?




Je te croyais plus t&#233;m&#233;raire  
Tel un castor junior n'ayant pas peur des "gauffres"....


----------



## r0m1 (3 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a une heure, lumière divine sur la route d'Aix en provence !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais que j'aurais du rester , mais j'ai du rentrer sur Toulon juste avant 
Alors j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu, rue des cordeliers...


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)

Depuis la rocade, en passant devant le stade.


----------



## SirDeck (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ah oui.
> Qui veut passer après ?



Une réponse du ciel parisien à exactement 19:30 ce jour


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Une réponse du ciel parisien à exactement 19:30 ce jour



Le ciel, dans le Sud, maintenant :




​


----------



## ikiki (3 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le ciel, dans le Sud, maintenant :



kil&#233;con 
Superbes sinon, enfin les deux de ton pr&#233;c&#233;dent post hein :mouais: , quelle ma&#238;trise de la saturation


----------



## PommeQ (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> kilécon
> Superbes sinon, enfin les deux de ton précédent post hein :mouais: , quelle maîtrise de la saturation



Bah une légère sous expo, un bon pola, une bonne lumière : t'as plus qu'a appuyer ! 

Pomme Q, super celle du journal !


----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2006)

Tic Tac Tic Tac




​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

C'est tout ?

bande de dégonflés.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est tout ?
> 
> bande de d&#233;gonfl&#233;s.



Je bosse moi m&#212;ssieur! 





Au fait Dendrimere: super la premi&#232;re de ta derni&#232;re s&#233;rie


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Tu veux dire que tu essayes de nous endormir, là ? :mouais:


----------



## SirDeck (3 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le ciel, dans le Sud, maintenant :
> http://www.pascalrobin.com/macg/black.png




Là je reconnais qu'à paris on n'a plus eu de nuit noire depuis longtemps


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## g.robinson (3 Octobre 2006)

Je pensais dans mon coin et me disais : On en apprendrai toujours un peu plus en prenant la peine de préciser, comme le souhaitait le sujet de ce thread, les données exif de nos prises de vues.  

Surtout quand on voit "le ciel, dans le sud, maintenant" d'Amok


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

g.robinson a dit:


> Je pensais dans mon coin et me disais : On en apprendrai toujours un peu plus en prenant la peine de préciser, comme le souhaitait le sujet de ce thread, les données exif de nos prises de vues.
> 
> Surtout quand on voit "le ciel, dans le sud, maintenant" d'Amok


_
en quoi les données exif font la beauté d'une image ? 

perso, quand je vais voir des photos de Henri Cartier-Bresson, Bernard Faucon, Capa, Man Ray, je n'ai même pas la question de savoir "comment", à la rigueur "pourquoi"  mais comment non, c'est trivial... Crée celui qui tente, qui ose. Pas celui qui recopie. Avant de se poser des questions technique,s il faut se poser des questions esthétiques. La technique découle de ça.

Man Ray disait : *Est-ce que l'on demande à un peintre quel pinceau il utilise ?*

je citerais aussi HCB : *Photographier, c'est mettre sur la même ligne de mire la tête, l'il et le cur. *


surtout pas une question de technique.


sinon, j'ai déjà exposé maintes fois mon opinion à ce sujet.
_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

On peut rentrer par l&#224; 
​



​


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2006)

g.robinson a dit:


> Je pensais dans mon coin et me disais : On en apprendrai toujours un peu plus en prenant la peine de préciser, comme le souhaitait le sujet de ce thread, les données exif de nos prises de vues.
> 
> Surtout quand on voit "le ciel, dans le sud, maintenant" d'Amok



J'ai répondu, quelques posts plus haut !


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

g.robinson a dit:


> Je pensais dans mon coin et me disais : On en apprendrai toujours un peu plus en prenant la peine de préciser, comme le souhaitait le sujet de ce thread, les données exif de nos prises de vues.



Ouaiiiis et les psd, on veut les psd ! 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3995482 a dit:
			
		

> _
> surtout pas une question de technique._



On dirait du Alèm.



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3995482 a dit:
			
		

> en quoi les données exif font la beauté d'une image ?



Ouaiiiiis, et puis moi, ça m'arrange.


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

_et pourquoi pas les liens Google Image ? 
_


----------



## Sloughi (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Octobre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.





g.robinson a dit:


> Je pensais dans mon coin et me disais : On en apprendrai toujours un peu plus en prenant la peine de préciser, comme le souhaitait le sujet de ce thread, les données exif de nos prises de vues.
> 
> Surtout quand on voit "le ciel, dans le sud, maintenant" d'Amok



Quoi ? Les ciels parisiens, ils ne sont pas bien     

J'déconne  

C'est en *cuisine* que ça se passe.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2006)

Ding Dong Ding Dong




​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8746/img9099gi7.jpg



C'est un fake!


----------



## PommeQ (3 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un fake!




  

PS: bouquin de mon arriere grand pere, lorsqu'il était prisonnier chez les ... cousins germains (germanique plutot ...) ... enfin bon c'était une autre époque ...


----------



## Miriam44 (3 Octobre 2006)

Création de mon petit ami:

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l...urrent=CIMG0059.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1

C'est assez impersonnelle mais j'aime beaucoup les couleurs.


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)

Miriam44 a dit:


> Création de mon petit ami:
> 
> http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l...urrent=CIMG0059.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1
> 
> C'est assez impersonnelle mais j'aime beaucoup les couleurs.





Jolie photo en effet, mais si elle est de ton petit ami, elle n'est pas de toi et ici, ce sont des photos faites par soi-même qu'il faut poster.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

y'avait longtemps!


----------



## Miriam44 (3 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Jolie photo en effet, mais si elle est de ton petit ami, elle n'est pas de toi et ici, ce sont des photos faites par soi-même qu'il faut poster.


 
Quoi, c'est comme si !! C'est avec mon appareil photo (bon, c'est aussi lui celui qui me l'a offert  )


----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2006)

Ciel normand




​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ciel normand
> 
> Photo de Jean Marc​



Bon, Jean Marc, arr&#234;te, maintenant, c'est lourd.







.


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)

Miriam44 a dit:


> Quoi, *c'est comme si *!! ...






Peut-&#234;tre, mais ici, poster ses propres photos est la r&#232;gle que te rapelleront les mod&#233;rateurs.  

Je dis &#231;a pour toi, hein.  




Lastrada a dit:


> Bon, Jean Marc, arr&#234;te, maintenant, c'est lourd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




M&#233;kil&#233;kon !!!!   

  




PS : Picouto !   :love:


----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon, Jean Marc, arrête, maintenant, c'est lourd.



Bouuuuuhhhhhhhhh, je ne suis hélas qu'une PAL© copie du maître :casse:


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

ah tiens, moi, c'est la premi&#232;re langue que j'ai apprise. avec bonheur. 
















retouch&#233;es en couleur...


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Bouuuuuhhhhhhhhh, je ne suis hélas qu'une PAL© copie du maître :casse:




SE(tout)CAM !     


Merci pour tes compliments, mais mes chevilles vont enfler si ça contiinue.


----------



## Melounette (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui bon le cadrage est bizarre , mais y avait des petits traits de lumière au milieu, c'était gênant, et puis j'aime bien. Vous n'avez qu'à prendre ça comme une recherche personnelle. 

MacMarco, c'est le pro des ciels d'abord. 
Eli>joli !(et l'allemand, c'est pas compliqué)
Lastrada>Arrête d'être balèze, tu m'énerves.
PommeQ>J'aime de plus en plus tes photos.


----------



## fedo (3 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ciel normand



chouette un concours de ciel 
ciel de flandres


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

_


macmarco a dit:



			Peut-&#234;tre, mais ici, poster ses propres photos est la r&#232;gle que te rapelleront les mod&#233;rateurs.  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


pas la peine : macmarco est l&#224;...  :rateau:  
_


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

.



Excellent, ce soir. Faudra se refaire ça.

:sleep:


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

_ps pour Steve : bin oui, c'est ton objectif !!!   

pour pas flooder 





_


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## bugman (4 Octobre 2006)

_Inspiré par le film _Renaissance Paris 2054_._


----------



## SirDeck (4 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> logique implacable et délicatesse sans faille
> 
> *Manufacture des illets, Ivry*
> 
> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/8213/graniummanufacturedesilletsla9.jpg​




Très chouette. Cela me fait penser à Bouba ou même à James Welling.

​


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

Balade au marché ce matin (4 images : free fait des siennes):



















Bon, je sais, c'est du classique !​ 

Elis : tu trouves toujours des coins pas possibles !  ! On traîne quand ensemble ?! ​


----------



## PommeQ (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, je sais, c'est du classique !​ ​



Et alors? Quand c'est bien fait...


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> quand tu veux, Amok ! Tu montes &#224; Paris ?  Et apr&#232;s, j'embrasse la profession de guide et j'arr&#234;te la photo&#8230; :rateau:



La profession, je veux bien, mais moi ? M&#234;me pas un p'tit bisou sur la truffe ?!  :rose: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> trop honor&#233;e de la comparaison&#8230; :rose: merci SirDeck
> 
> 
> quand tu veux, Amok ! Tu montes &#224; Paris ?  Et apr&#232;s, j'embrasse la profession de guide et j'arr&#234;te la photo&#8230; :rateau:
> ...






(Madrid, Teatro Real, salle de r&#233;p&#233;tition)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Allez hop ! un averto


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

.:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

Amusant ce cadre. Tu l'as fait &#224; la main ou bien avec un soft sp&#233;cial?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

Evidemment que je l'ai fait &#224; la main, tiens


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

Chez vous, je ne sais pas, mais ici c'est encore clairement l'&#233;t&#233;. Les feuilles sont m&#234;me encore vertes et en place. La seule diff&#233;rence est que l'on trouve de la place aux terrasses des caf&#233;s !
Puisque le soleil est l&#224;, il suffit de le regarder s'amuser avec les murs, au moment pr&#233;cis o&#249; il est le plus rasant et le plus jaune, pour voir, simplement avec des d&#233;tails que la photo n'a pas &#233;t&#233; prise &#224; Lille ! 












​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Chez vous, je ne sais pas, mais ici c'est encore clairement l'été.
> ​



Ici aussi 





J'aime beaucoup la première!


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ici aussi



Prouve-le, fesses de rat !  





jpmiss a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup la première!



Lorsque on veut éviter le ban immédiat, on écrit : _je les aime toutes_, et _particulièrement_ la première !
 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Prouve-le, fesses de rat !



J'ai un metier moi m&#212;ssieur! 




Amok a dit:


> Lorsque on veut &#233;viter le ban imm&#233;diat, on &#233;crit : _je les aime toutes_, et _particuli&#232;rement_ la premi&#232;re !
> :love:



Les modos c'est des fachos!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

La flatterie ne t'am&#232;neras nulle part !!!


----------



## benkenobi (4 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les modos c'est des fachos!



_Ah ! ça ira, ça ira, ça ira, les modérateurs à la lanterne,__Ah ! ça ira, ça ira, ça ira, les modérateurs on les pendra !_Tous avec moi !!!  


Bon, qu'est-ce que j'étais en train de faire moi ? 
En tout cas, j'y retourne...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Si tu veux un peu d'&#233;lan... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> &#8230; si le talent &#233;tait contagieux&#8230; ?!



Entre le bisou sur la truffe et le compliment, je pense que ton ban n'est pas assur&#233;  Cela dit jolis reflets m&#233;lang&#233;s aux jeux d'ombre et de lumi&#232;re


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

En tout cas, juste au dessus de ton post, ca sent l'averto à plein pif !  Le Alem va distribuer comme à Azincourt !
Tiens, en parlant de ca :




​


----------



## Virpeen (4 Octobre 2006)

Pas trop de lumière ici ... Tant pis, de toutes façons, après Amok et Elis, tout paraîtra fade ... :rose:

Promenade en forêt...


----------



## Virpeen (4 Octobre 2006)

Oui, en forêt... la preuve...


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Pas trop de lumière ici ... Tant pis, de toutes façons, après Amok et Elis, tout paraîtra fade ... :rose:
> 
> Promenade en forêt...



Fade, c'est c'laaaaa oui... 
Lensbaby devrait te filer un chèque : t'es leur meilleure pub !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Promenade en forêt...


La première (le cheval) ferait une magnifique pochette de disque. Bravo à tous. 

Pascal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2006)

l'&#226 a dit:


> Chez vous, je ne sais pas, mais ici c'est encore clairement l'&#233;t&#233;. Les feuilles sont m&#234;me encore vertes et en place. La seule diff&#233;rence est que l'on trouve de la place aux terrasses des caf&#233;s !






jpmiss a dit:


> Ici aussi






l'&#226 a dit:


> Prouve-le, fesses de rat !





Ici de m&#234;me, et je le prouve  photo prise dimanche &#224; 1500 m d'altitude aux portes de la Cerdagne. Dans le cadre de Jazz&#232;bre : "Au train o&#249; va la musique", concert pique-nique en gare de la Cabanasse.

(Faudrait pas croire que le sud s'arr&#234;te &#224; Nice quand m&#234;me  Sinon, pour la lumi&#232;re sur la route d'Aix, Amok, je veux bien te croire. En allant &#224; Sophia la semaine derni&#232;re, vue splendide sur la montagne Sainte-Victoire mais je n'avais pas le temps de m'arr&#234;ter, boulot, boulot )

PS Bon, j'aurai peut-&#234;tre du la mettre dans "les photos rat&#233;es que vous aimez bien"


----------



## Picouto (4 Octobre 2006)

J'suis toujours en train de désamorcer... mais à quoi ça peut bien servir ce truc ???




​


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> maintenant, des lignes et des matières



Du brut :








​


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> La première (le cheval) ferait une magnifique pochette de disque. Bravo à tous.
> 
> Pascal.



La seconde aussi je trouve  



Luc G a dit:


> Faudrait pas croire que le sud s'arrête à Nice quand même


Nan: a Aix sud.


----------



## Sloughi (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## wip (4 Octobre 2006)

Elis, je sais pas ou tu vis, mais tu rends tous les endroits ou tu passes beaux :love:


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

.:


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Dory (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


>



*Tu amènes les menottes, Darling? * :love:


----------



## PommeQ (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Tu amènes les menottes, Darling? * :love:



Je prefere les laniéres ou la corde ... c'est plus :rateau:


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2006)

Moi les foulards :love:




Dis Dory c'est où ça ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Du brut :



Ok.









​


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

_euuh... mado..._ ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

*Vous aurez des barbelés et un baillon en paille de fer dans la bouche!!!*


----------



## Dory (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3996857 a dit:
			
		

> _euuh... mado..._ ici



Merci Alem. 
J'allais répondre ..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Octobre 2006)

beau ciel ce soir ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

If you kil somebody,
if you kill...
someone
set them free
(free free, set them free)


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2006)

superbe ce ciel sydney

bon c'est pas une hyper belle photo m&#234;me si j'aime les couleurs, mais c'est la d&#232;che en ce moment et j'avais envie de poster, tout &#231;a :rose:




j'aurai aim&#233; avoir plus de bleu en bas de la photo mais malheureusement &#231;a s'arretait l&#224; ... ensuite les champs ... et c'&#233;tait pas hyper beau

ps : oui oui y'a du bruit je sais flute


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

Je trouve qu'il y a du bruit sur ta photo.


Sidney :


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il y a du bruit sur ta photo.


:love: it made my day

dans la foulée 




ps : j'ai rêvé deux fois cette semaine que mes parents m'offraient un 350d  ça va pas


----------



## fedo (4 Octobre 2006)

quoi on me provoque 




shooté aujourdhui


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

a 'r'viens.


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

_Fedo : fous leur la racl&#233;e du si&#232;cle : Ambleteuse, Wimereux, la Pointe-Aux-Oies voire la Panne au mois d'octobre avec des belles lumi&#232;res tranch&#233;es !  
_


----------



## fedo (4 Octobre 2006)

mais il n'est pas mort Jean Paul Rouve  --------------------->
(rapport &#224; la photo de Lastrada).


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

Tu veux dire que c'est pas Michel Delpech ? 

Nan rien.

Edit: Maintenant que tu me le dis, c'est vrai, je me rappelle, il bougeait.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> a 'r'viens.


La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai crois&#233; ce beau regard, je lui faisais la remarque que ni lui ni moi n'&#233;tions tr&#232;s dou&#233;s pour les adieux... Dix secondes plus tard, tandis que je m'&#233;tais tourn&#233; vers un autre visage, le gar&#231;on au bout de ces yeux a disparu subrepticement dans la nuit vers le boulevard de M&#233;nilmontant. Il y a des gens comme &#231;a chez qui le silence est une culture et la timidit&#233; une forme d'&#233;l&#233;gance.


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y a des gens comme ça chez qui le silence est une culture et la timidité une forme d'élégance.



_
j'aime comment tu parles de moi et de mon côté picard que je partage avec Ed et yvos... à croire que tu aimes la Picardie...

ah on me dit que je me serais trompé... 

ah bon ... _


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997008 a dit:
			
		

> _
> j'aime comment tu parles de moi et de mon côté picard que je partage avec Ed et yvos... à croire que tu aimes la Picardie...
> _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997008 a dit:
			
		

> à croire que tu aimes la Picardie...



_*Bon, allez! moi je veux bien l'aimer ta Picardie... Surtout s'ils sont majoritairement comme toi et l'autre tronche de moine....*_ :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> _*Bon, allez! moi je veux bien l'aimer ta Picardie... Surtout s'ils sont majoritairement comme toi et l'autre tronche de moine....*_ :love:


'faut bien ça paske si non..


----------



## esope (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Chez vous, je ne sais pas, mais ici c'est encore clairement l'&#233;t&#233;.



avec un peu de retard , chez moi aussi !!!









​


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

J'adore cette photo, R&#233;mi, je ne saurais dire pourquoi.

hmm, c'est quoi ?


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'adore cette photo, Rémi, je ne saurais dire pourquoi.
> 
> hmm, c'est quoi ?



_vous avez une nuit pour trouver... _


----------



## esope (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'adore cette photo, Rémi, je ne saurais dire pourquoi.
> 
> hmm, c'est quoi ?



Moi de même


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'adore cette photo, R&#233;mi, je ne saurais dire pourquoi.
> 
> hmm, c'est quoi ?


tu l'adores passque t'es un "l_&#232;che bottes_" !!   

_on s'en fout de ce que c'est !!... sinc&#232;rement ! (sans aucune animosit&#233; !!)..._ 

_juste l'image...  :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997065 a dit:
			
		

> _vous avez une nuit pour trouver... _


Je parie sur le fil de fer d'une clôture.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tu l'adores passque t'es un "l_èche bottes_" !!
> 
> _on s'en fout de ce que c'est !!... sincèrement ! (sans aucune animosité !!)..._
> 
> _juste l'image...  :love:_




*Hey!!!... Frankie-Boy?!? ....* :love:


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tu l'adores passque t'es un "l_&#232;che bottes_" !!


:modo: Monsieur, y' me traite.



tirhum a dit:


> _on s'en fout de ce que c'est !!... sinc&#232;rement ! (sans aucune animosit&#233; !!)..._



Allons, allons, la journ&#233;e a &#233;t&#233; mauvaise ?

Si je pose la question, c'est que je souhaite conna&#238;tre la r&#233;ponse.


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997061 a dit:
			
		

> _Photo incompréhensible et dérangeante que j'aime énormément_


Ah bin voilà ! Ca c'est typiquement représentatif de ce que j'aime et de la conversation que j'ai eu ce soir.
Il y en a qui disent qu'une image doit pouvoir se lire avant d'être incompréhensible et dérangeante, et qu'il faut suivre certaines règles de la photo, et que y a que les artistes reconnus qui peuvent et bla bla bla.
Et bien je ne suis pas d'accord !
Là c'est bien, c'est ça, et après tout, y a pas forcément besoin de "lire" ou de comprendre, l'important c'est ce que tu ressens là, dans la seconde quand tu la vois schplaf ! La photo n'est pas forcément un art académique. Prout.
Merci Alèm
Edit : Ah mède, haut de page, je vais chercher une photo.
Ayé.
Non, elle était vraiment trop moche. C'est pas bien.
Un de mes nombreux instruments de musique plutôt :




Mais je fais quand même ma tête de cochon


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin voilà ! Ca c'est typiquement représentatif de




Mais la photo d'Alèm  celle-là, hein, parce que celle de la clanche...   a tout cela : sens de lecture, etc. Et donc ça fait un peu de l'effet, voilà 

J'aurais volontier poster une image pour pas flooder mais demain, alors, parce que là j'ai mal à la tête.  ciao !


----------



## mamyblue (5 Octobre 2006)

En Suisse on se prépare tôt ​ 


​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> En Suisse on se prépare tôt ​
> 
> ​


C'est la réserve pour la semaine?


----------



## mamyblue (5 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la réserve pour la semaine?


Oui c'est à peu prêt pour la semaine suivant la température  

  


Et bravo à tout le monde pour toutes ces belles photos


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_je ne vais pas faire de th&#233;orie mais j'aime autant HCB (voir la citatin plus haut) que Bernard Faucon qui est un roi de la mise en sc&#232;ne. l&#224;, ce n'est pas une th&#233;orie mais j'&#233;tais dehors et ce fil d'acier servant &#224; &#233;tendre le linge vibrait de mani&#232;re plut&#244;t singuli&#232;re dans cette fin de journ&#233;e. apr&#232;s, il me restait &#224; cadrer, exposer pour montrer mon ressenti... 

ps : Antoine, les autres aiment bcp la clenche. je ne l'aurais pas dit si tu avais fait une sortie. 





_


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2006)

elle est superbe cette photo Rémi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

merci &#224; tous pour vos photos, toujours un r&#233;gal et de belles le&#231;ons. 

Pour suivre sur les gouttes (&#231;a me travaille aussi :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Et une pour


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

Yaiyaie dis.




Christophe, merci pour tes pr&#233;f.


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

Après toutes les photos de "bon manger" qui ont pu être publiées ici, le moment est venu de présenter ceux qui font le bon miam miam : ici, Yohan Paran, chef du Beauvillers, du côté de Montmartre, rue Lamarck.





_
Histoire de ne pas trop avoir l'air de flooder, hein, photo prise vendredi matin pour un mag qui finalement ne l'utilisera pas puisqu'en fait, ce n'était pas la bonne personne !  _


----------



## Picouto (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Yaiyaie dis.
> 
> Tof​
> Christophe, merci pour tes pr&#233;f.


My pleasure 

D&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai plus rien &#224; poster d'int&#233;ressant :rateau: j'attends le d&#233;veloppement de mon premier film en 6x6... angoisse



AntoineD a dit:


> _photo prise vendredi matin pour un mag qui finalement ne l'utilisera pas puisqu'en fait, ce n'&#233;tait pas la bonne personne !  _


Tant mieux, parce qu'un cuisinier en habit avec un cigare au bec au-dessus d'assiettes, &#231;a me r&#233;pugne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Ouais mais bon... c'est un Cohiba. Tout va bien.


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Tant mieux, parce qu'un cuisinier en habit avec un cigare au bec au-dessus d'assiettes, &#231;a me r&#233;pugne



C'est le genre "d'erreurs" que l'on fait (tous ?) lorsque on se concentre sur l'image en oubliant sa finalit&#233;.
Si il s'agit d'une image "pour soi", pas de souci. Si c'est pour une diffusion, s&#251;r que le cuistot, cigare au bec devant une table pas encore utilis&#233;e sur laquelle tra&#238;ne un cendrier sale, ca ne passe pas aupr&#232;s d'une agence.

Critique plus perso : autant j'appr&#233;cie globalement tes portraits, autant celui l&#224;... Probablement les d&#233;formations dues au grand angle, ou le cadre trop large, l'impression de "basculement" vers la gauche, les assiettes au mur, le reflet du verre dans l'assiette, la fourchette d&#233;form&#233;e &#224; travers le verre...Bref, cette photo n'est pas, je trouve, &#224; la hauteur de ton travail habituel. Trop de "mauvais d&#233;tails".


----------



## Craquounette (5 Octobre 2006)

zut... c'est mieux (ou moins pire) en plus grand...


----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2006)

Faut vraiment que je me (ra)chète un appareil photo. 

 Ma voisine est exhibitionniste 

PS ... vos photos sont superbes même si je trouve les paysages toujours un peu chiant.








Petite photo que j'aime beaucoup de par les couleurs et l'expression du fiston. :rose:








:love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> PS ... vos photos sont superbes m&#234;me si je trouve les paysages toujours un peu chiant.
> .....
> .....
> Petite photo que j'aime beaucoup de par les couleurs et l'expression du fiston. :rose:



Les m&#244;mes c'est comme les pets: y'a que les siens qu'on supporte.


----------



## jahrom (5 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> ... même si je trouve les paysages toujours un peu chiant.





Heureusement, parfois on a des fleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les m&#244;mes c'est comme les pets: y'a que les siens qu'on supporte.


Pourtant, parfois, j'ai les yeux qui piquent quand m&#234;me...


----------



## fanou (5 Octobre 2006)

il n'est pas près de les user...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Tant mieux, parce qu'un cuisinier en habit avec un cigare au bec au-dessus d'assiettes, &#231;a me r&#233;pugne





Amok a dit:


> C'est le genre "d'erreurs" que l'on fait (tous ?) lorsque on se concentre sur l'image en oubliant sa finalit&#233;.
> Si il s'agit d'une image "pour soi", pas de souci. Si c'est pour une diffusion, s&#251;r que le cuistot, cigare au bec devant une table pas encore utilis&#233;e sur laquelle tra&#238;ne un cendrier sale, ca ne passe pas aupr&#232;s d'une agence.




euh, oui, alors, euh, juste pour dire : il s'agissait d'illustrer un article "cigare + rhum" 

&#199;a va mieux, dit comme &#231;a ?  

C'est vrai, hein.  



Amok a dit:


> Critique plus perso : autant j'appr&#233;cie globalement tes portraits, autant celui l&#224;... Probablement les d&#233;formations dues au grand angle, ou le cadre trop large, l'impression de "basculement" vers la gauche, les assiettes au mur, le reflet du verre dans l'assiette, la fourchette d&#233;form&#233;e &#224; travers le verre...Bref, cette photo n'est pas, je trouve, &#224; la hauteur de ton travail habituel. Trop de "mauvais d&#233;tails".



Oui, je les comprends bien. Le grand angle, le c&#244;t&#233; un peu pench&#233;, c'est tout &#224; fait assum&#233;. Mais, oui, j'aurais d&#251; un peu mieux assurer niveau compo mais le temps &#233;tait vraiment compt&#233; et le budget aussi  En outre, vu que c'est fait sans pied, &#231;a ne sert pas &#224; grand-chose de bouger les d&#233;tails comme la fourchette dans le verre puisque j'ai beaucoup chang&#233; d'angle :rose: Je l'aurais retrouv&#233;e dans d'autres vues.

Pour les assiettes : je suis pas fan, le chef non plus  mais si je les avais enlev&#233;es, ben vous n'auriez plus vu que leurs &#233;tag&#232;res et &#224; mon avis c'&#233;tait pas mieux 

Enfin, en ce qui concerne l'&#233;clairage : j'aurais adorer pouvoir faire mieux. Probl&#232;me, mon seul matos, c'&#233;tait un SB800 + parapluie. Pas le top pour affiner&#8230; mais je vais &#233;conomiser pour mieux. 

Bon, allez, l&#224;, mon oncle, fin de repas, comme vous semblez aimer les verres  :




​
C'&#233;tait un extrait d'une petite s&#233;rie perso sur les fin de repas. 
Oui, on a les id&#233;es qu'on peut


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

Bah l&#224; c'est nettement mieux ! 



AntoineD a dit:


> Cependant, les critiques d'Amok, je les comprends bien. Le grand angle, le c&#244;t&#233; un peu pench&#233;, c'est tout &#224; fait assum&#233;. Mais, oui, j'aurais d&#251; un peu mieux assurer niveau compo mais le temps &#233;tait vraiment compt&#233; et le budget aussi



Ah bah oui, mais l&#224; ce n'est pas recevable : soit tu dis oui, sois tu dis non ! Au final, c'est ton nom qui est &#233;crit sous la photo, et les lecteurs se tamponnent du buget. Donc c'est toi que l'on juge, pas les moyens financiers du magazine... 

Pour le temps, sans tomber dans l'exc&#232;s et exiger deux jours par prise de vue, il faut ce qu'il faut. Pour la qualit&#233;, en portrait pos&#233; (exercice o&#249; je suis une buse), mes amis portraitistes n'ont qu'une r&#232;gle : rien de correct ne sort de la pr&#233;cipitation, sauf miracle ! 

Tu auras compris (c'&#233;tait d'ailleurs &#233;crit dans mon post), que je me suis permis d'&#234;tre fortement critique sur cette image l&#224; car par ailleurs je trouve tes portraits tr&#232;s bons.


----------



## joubichou (5 Octobre 2006)

quoi ? j'ai pas posté aujourd'hui


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_dites, le futur-vieux-beau et le vieux-beau, m&#234;me si je con&#231;ois un tiot peu de critique... point trop n'en faut hein ! 


ps : et on &#233;vite l'erreur de jeunesse d'accuser le matos (ou le manque de matos) :rateau: Je me souviens qu'amok m'a fait rudement pay&#233; une erreur du labo une fois, d&#233;sormais je sais, j'assume. HCB faisait des portraits pos&#233;s avec de la pelloche en 40 asa et avec un M sans flash. S'il pouvait le faire "techniquement" pourquoi pas toi ? 

ps 2 : moi ce qui me g&#234;ne, c'est justement l'expression du bonhomme avec son cigare dans la bouche
_


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3998138 a dit:
			
		

> _dites, le futur-vieux-beau et le vieux-beau, m&#234;me si je con&#231;ois un tiot peu de critique... point trop n'en faut hein !__ _



Oh, l&#224;, y'a pas trop. Et pour une fois qu'il ne se fout pas ouvertement de ma gueule, autant que j'en profite 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;3998138 a dit:
			
		

> ps : et on &#233;vite l'erreur de jeunesse d'accuser le matos (ou le manque de matos) :rateau: Je me souviens qu'amok m'a fait rudement pay&#233; une erreur du labo une fois, d&#233;sormais je sais, j'assume. HCB faisait des portraits pos&#233;s avec de la pelloche en 40 asa et avec un M sans flash. S'il pouvait le faire "techniquement" pourquoi pas toi ?



Oh, manque de matos, pas mon genre, mais peu de temps + flash pas adapt&#233; &#224; 100% = quelques d&#233;fauts. Totalement assum&#233;s soit dit en passant. Et puis, HCB&#8230; il a v&#233;cu, passons &#224; autre chose, maintenant  Moi, d'ailleurs, &#231;a me botte pas des masses, ses photos :rateau: Pour parler de qualit&#233; &#224; la fran&#231;aise , je lui pr&#233;ferais volontiers Depardon, ou, dans les presque morts, Willy Ronis. Mais pas HCB.

D'ailleurs, les critiques portent principalement sur des histoires de go&#251;t perso : 

[QUOTE='[MGZ]ps 2 : moi ce qui me g&#234;ne, c'est justement l'expression du bonhomme avec son cigare dans la bouche
[/QUOTE]

&#8230;parce que moi, je l'adore, son attitude 

Apr&#232;s, ce n'est pas une attitude qui correspond au mag et donc, ce n'est pas celle qui sera publi&#233;e  L'autre est plus "classe".

Et comme je dis halte au bla bla, encore un autre portrait. Cette fois-ci, c'est dadadidouda qui vient d'&#234;tre admis &#224; l'IAD : 




​


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_salut mon fab' _


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)

L'orage sous lequel j'ai du abandonner ma voiture prise dans un torrent de boue...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

Cool, des photo qui donnent envie de partir  

EDIT : sauf la derni&#232;re m&#234;me si c'est joli


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)

M'excusez, hein, mais je profite que je suis coinc&#233; au boulot &#224; attendre un truc pour tout balancer en vrac!!!


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2006)

salut les pti slips 

@+ 

Antoine? Vouzissi?  :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> http://www.fabienremblier.com/macge/corse3.jpg


C'est quel village? Il est superbe!



Fab'Fab a dit:


> http://www.fabienremblier.com/macge/corse4.jpg
> 
> L'orage sous lequel j'ai du abandonner ma voiture prise dans un torrent de boue...


Ca faut dire que les orages en Corse ça rigole pas!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quel village? Il est superbe!




C'est sur le port de Bastia...


----------



## Sloughi (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2006)

Quelques photos prise en plein ciel, la suite dans ma signature


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

ahhhh

Cette claque ! J'en reviens pas qu'on puisse faire &#231;a avec un Pentax : siffle :


----------



## SirDeck (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

yvos a dit:


>



joli !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est sur le port de Bastia...



Ben merde alors, Bastia c'est le seul patelin de plus de 50 habitants que j'ai jamais visit&#233;.
Va falloir que je retourne en Corse... 



yvos a dit:


> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/lad8.jpg​



'foir&#233;


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3998138 a dit:
			
		

> _dites, le futur-vieux-beau et le vieux-beau, m&#234;me si je con&#231;ois un tiot peu de critique... point trop n'en faut hein ! _



Mais vas tu te taire !  


			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;3998138 a dit:
			
		

> _:rateau: Je me souviens qu'amok m'a fait rudement pay&#233; une erreur du labo une fois, d&#233;sormais je sais, j'assume. HCB faisait des portraits pos&#233;s avec de la pelloche en 40 asa et avec un M sans flash. S'il pouvait le faire "techniquement" pourquoi pas toi ?
> 
> ps 2 : moi ce qui me g&#234;ne, c'est justement l'expression du bonhomme avec son cigare dans la bouche
> _



Je ne me souviens pas :rose:
C'&#233;tait justifi&#233;, au moins ? 



AntoineD a dit:


> Oh, l&#224;, y'a pas trop. Et pour une fois qu'il ne se fout pas ouvertement de ma gueule, autant que j'en profite



Dis donc, le martyr...  
T'as un exemple ?


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne me souviens pas :rose:
> C'était justifié, au moins ?



_première aes, tmax 400 exposée à 1600 développée par erreur à 400... _


----------



## jahrom (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dis donc, le martyr...
> T'as un exemple ?



Ne me force pas &#224; trouver 

Bon, c'est pas tout &#231;a, &#224; forcer d'&#233;crire, je vais &#234;tre &#224; court de photos :





Dadadidouda et son fr&#232;re, r&#233;cemment de passage &#224; Paris.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/canal.jpg​





C'est sympa ces gens qui se tiennent la main 

@Jaja: ah, pour une fois que j'essaye de faire un clin d'oeil. pff. Chienne de vie. Je l'avais vu, avant h&#233; l'ot h&#233;.



AntoineD a dit:


> http://d.ant.free.fr/stock/gens/ad200609-243-04.jpg​
> Dadadidouda et son fr&#232;re, r&#233;cemment de passage &#224; Paris.



Amusant, le c&#244;t&#233; ange et d&#233;mon des frangins. On croirait presque que c'est mis en sc&#232;ne.


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> http://d.ant.free.fr/stock/gens/ad200609-243-04.jpg
> 
> Dadadidouda et son frère, récemment de passage à Paris.



tu fais bien de préciser, car je croyais que c'était un montage genre avant-après


----------



## jahrom (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est sympa ces gens qui se tiennent la main



Presque...


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3998364 a dit:
			
		

> _première aes, tmax 400 exposée à 1600 développée par erreur à 400... _



Bon, donc c'était justifié !


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Amusant, le côté ange et démon des frangins. On croirait presque que c'est mis en scène.




Eh ben même pas, ils sortaient de chez moi et avaient un train à prendre. 




yvos a dit:


> tu fais bien de préciser, car je croyais que c'était un montage genre avant-après


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_antoine : laisse de la place aux autres aussi !  _


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

ouaiiiiis, c'est vrai, quoi, à la fin


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3998505 a dit:
			
		

> _antoine : laisse de la place aux autres aussi !  _



J'allais justement me coucher de ce pas 

Et puis fallait que je m'occupe pendant que ma copine était au bout du fil


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

_
pour Amok celle-l&#224; avec le soustitre : oui, j'aime les chats... et les oiseaux... mais moins que le tigre de sib&#233;rie nain &#224; premi&#232;re vue. _


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2006)

pas vraiment de légende pour celle là... juste mon plafonnier, j'aimais bien les courbes...:rose:


----------



## ficelle (6 Octobre 2006)

descente à l'épicerie...​


----------



## PommeQ (6 Octobre 2006)

Oulala ... pris avec un portable ?


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Octobre 2006)

Aucun respect ces jeunes... :mouais: 






:love: 

'+

PS : argentique scanné


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2006)

Petite dédicace à Elis...  tu m'as donné des idées avec tes photos de bougies la dernière fois...


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

Une "ch'tite" photo du Nord pour l'Alem 
Carrément schwartz. J'espère que mon moniteur est bien réglé, et le votre aussi ! ​




Comme on m'a posé plusieurs fois la question, je réponds ici. Les photos de moins de deux ans (donc quasiment toutes celles postées)  sont faites en majorité avec un Nikon D100 (en général équipé d'un 50/1.4 et d'un 20/2.8), un Canon Ixus 50 et pour certaines un antique Sony de 3 MP.
Celle ci-dessus, ancètre, fut prise avec un Olympus OM2n.​ ​


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

en m&#234;me temps, vous voyez qu'on peut faire de tr&#232;s belles photos avec du matos pas up-to-date. (le D100 n'est pas tout jeune )

je compl&#232;te ma r&#233;action de l'autre jour : on fait comment Gognol, jeanba3000 et moi pour vous mettre les donn&#233;es Exif quand on a des photos faites avec un F80 argentique, un PenF et un rolleiflex 2,8F ou mes honorables Semflex et autre Agfa Clack st&#233;nopis&#233; ? 

_revenons donc au sujet : c'est quel terril ? en tout cas, c'est typique et bien vu sur la r&#233;gion (terril et corron). 

ps : je pense &#224; Henin-Beaumont mais je me trompe s&#251;rement. _


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3999026 a dit:
			
		

> _revenons donc au sujet : c'est quel terril ? en tout cas, c'est typique et bien vu sur la r&#233;gion (terril et corron).
> 
> ps : je pense &#224; Henin-Beaumont mais je me trompe s&#251;rement. _



Denain. 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;3999026 a dit:
			
		

> en m&#234;me temps, vous voyez qu'on peut faire de tr&#232;s belles photos avec du matos pas up-to-date. (le D100 n'est pas tout jeune )
> 
> je compl&#232;te ma r&#233;action de l'autre jour : on fait comment Gognol, jeanba3000 et moi pour vous mettre les donn&#233;es Exif quand on a des photos faites avec un F80 argentique, un PenF et un rolleiflex 2,8F ou mes honorables Semflex et autre Agfa Clack st&#233;nopis&#233; ?



Ca... Des fois je fais des bonds sur ma chaise en lisant certaines interventions. A en lire, on a vraiment l'impression que d&#232;s qu'un nouveau bo&#238;tier sort sur le march&#233;, il devient (probablement par un mal&#233;fice marketing) impossible de continuer &#224; d&#233;clencher avec le pr&#233;cedent mod&#232;le sans &#234;tre secou&#233; de spasmes, d'&#233;ructation et de gaz emp&#233;chant d'officier tranquille sans que les flatulences ne trahissent la pr&#233;sence du photographe ! 
En ce qui me concerne, je trouve le D100 tr&#232;s bien. Quitte &#224; investir, ce ne sera surement pas (dans un avenir plus ou moins proche) pour un D200 qui m'apporterait quoi de plus ? Une lumi&#232;re diff&#233;rente ?


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## AntoineD (6 Octobre 2006)

une image &#224; fourguer au cisco chronicle ? 

Le genre de belle image qu'on aimerait bien voir dans les articles qui parlent de presse outre-atlantique, etc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## wip (6 Octobre 2006)

rOm1, ta deuxième est extra


----------



## darkbeno (6 Octobre 2006)

Rijeka, Croatia, 5 a.m.


----------



## joubichou (6 Octobre 2006)

une de mes fifilles,JULIE


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

L'es jolie ta fifille, mais connais tu le caractère et les penchants du modo de ce forum :affraid:


----------



## benkenobi (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> L'es jolie ta fifille, mais connais tu le caractère et les penchants du modo de ce forum :affraid:



Et y'a pas que le modo qui a des penchants, les membres ne sont pas mal non plus... :rateau:


Sinon à part ça, très jolie ta fille joubichou ! :love: (et voilà qu'est-ce que je disais !)


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> L'es jolie ta fifille, mais connais tu le caractère et les penchants du modo de ce forum :affraid:



_les modérateurs connaissent aussi le caractère de joubichou.... :affraid:    _


----------



## joubichou (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999413 a dit:
			
		

> _les modérateurs connaissent aussi le caractère de joubichou.... :affraid:    _


Tout à fait  :hein:


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Sloughi (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon, une dernière ! 




​


----------



## joubichou (6 Octobre 2006)

moi aussi une dèrnière avant le pèrniflard :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (7 Octobre 2006)

Le Lac et le Barrage de la Grande Dixence !


​ 


​


----------



## esope (7 Octobre 2006)

une apparition mystique tout à l'heure devant ma maison...


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (7 Octobre 2006)

Pollock ! :love:


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pollock ! :love:






Merci pour la référence, elle me touche, je l'avais en tête pendant le traitement.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## canardo (7 Octobre 2006)

petite serie du maroc


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

ce fil est réellement mythique, j'ai eu un effet de rémanence sur les dernières  

Superbes, toutes, rien à jeter. Bravo à tous


----------



## joubichou (7 Octobre 2006)

alone


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

Un exercice dans lequel je ne me sens vraiment pas &#224; l'aise : le portrait. Alors soyez indulgents ! :rose:







Surtout que la compression n'arrange rien... ​


----------



## joubichou (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un exercice dans lequel je ne me sens vraiment pas à l'aise : le portrait. Alors soyez indulgents ! :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourtant c'est un superbe portrait


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2006)

Dans mon café ce matin.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Octobre 2006)

Salut les gens.


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (7 Octobre 2006)

L'automne commence ici aussi... La suite de mercredi, en lisière de forêt...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2006)

assouan?


assemblage vite fait, donc c'est de traviole un peu partout


----------



## r0m1 (7 Octobre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> assouan?
> 
> 
> assemblage vite fait, donc c'est de traviole un peu partout



J'adore :love: vraiment géniale comme idée


----------



## SirDeck (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2006)

Sp&#233;cial d&#233;dicace &#224; Lorna m&#234;me si elle se fait rare


----------



## canardo (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## mfay (7 Octobre 2006)

A l'opéra, il y a de belles statues :


----------



## Melounette (7 Octobre 2006)

Ma prem's photo de ciel pas laide :





Bon, pas super intéressante, mais j'ai pigé le truc, ça laisse de l'espoir.


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2006)

superbes les photos de ces deux dernières pages ! 
jahrom, impressionnantes tes montagnes


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un exercice dans lequel je ne me sens vraiment pas à l'aise : le portrait. Alors soyez indulgents ! :rose:


C'est ça! Fais ta timide! 



Allez, une fois n'est pas coutume: un lever et non un coucher:






Super tofs encore aujourd'hui mais ma préférence va à Craquounette


----------



## benkenobi (7 Octobre 2006)

Je ne participe pas beaucoup à ce fil mais je passe régulièrement pour admirer le travail collectif ! C'est d'ailleurs là que je distribue la plus grande partie de mes coups de boule.

Bravo à tous !!! Continuez...


----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Super tofs encore aujourd'hui mais ma préférence va à Craquounette



Arf... une déclaration publique :rose: :love: 

Merci 

surtout que c'est du 100% fatto a casa avec mes p'tites mains


----------



## Sloughi (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

jp, TRES impressionant  



yvos a dit:


> jp, TRES impressionant



Le plus impressionnant c'est que moins de 3 heures plus tard le ciel était completement dégagé. 

il s'en passe des choses pendant que je dors 



yvos a dit:


> il s'en passe des choses pendant que je dors





Vers midi c'etait comme ça:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vers midi c'etait comme ça:



Et vers 15h00 comme ça:






Du coup:


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss, je suis fan de toi 
la lumi&#232;re et les ombres sur la deuxi&#232;me photo de ton avant dernier post, les v&#234;tements, sont magnifique !




​
jolie lumi&#232;re ce matin &#224; versailles


----------



## PommeQ (7 Octobre 2006)

---
Leger manque de nettet&#233;  ... sorry !


----------



## PommeQ (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## canardo (7 Octobre 2006)

les tanneries. sans odeurs.










P.S.: desole pour la remanence de cette nuit :rose: je viens juste de m'en rendre compte. merci Alem


----------



## mfay (7 Octobre 2006)

Un peu de dorure (Opéra Garnier) :


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

mfay a dit:


> Un peu de dorure (Opéra Garnier) :


T'en avais pas déjà posté une?
Quoi q'uil en soit elles sont très réussies 

PommeQ et Canardo


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2006)

c'est ma journée nature 










ps :  mfay, très jolies tes photos, ça doit pas être évident à photographier les dorures


----------



## mfay (7 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'en avais pas d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; une?
> Quoi q'uil en soit elles sont tr&#232;s r&#233;ussies
> 
> PommeQ et Canardo


Oui oui, Mais mes photos de l'op&#233;ra garnier n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; trait&#233;es depuis F&#233;vrier (je n'en avais fait qu'une  ). Je termine enfin (On en fait trop en num&#233;rique, faut s'y mettre). En plus, elles &#233;taient largement sous-expos&#233;es et trop chaude.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> jpmiss, je suis fan de toi


Ah ben on va pouvoir monter un ménage à 3 avec craquounette 

Blagues à part j'adore tes 2 dernieres. Surtout la feuille


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben on va pouvoir monter un ménage à 3 avec craquounette
> 
> Blagues à part j'adore tes 2 dernieres. Surtout la feuille


merci   

et du coup j'en mets deux autre avec d'aller dormir, de la couleur cette fois, mais comme je suis une quiche, j'ai mis les photos en plus 700px sur flickr, et je dois donc mettre la version 500px ici et c'est pas mal petit quand même :rose: 









​


----------



## mamyblue (8 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## canardo (8 Octobre 2006)

toujours aux tanneries. la coloration.


----------



## canardo (8 Octobre 2006)

et enfin le resultat.


----------



## ricchy (8 Octobre 2006)

De bien belles photos dans cette galerie. 
Pas beaucoup de mode, je remédie à celà avec une image réalisée avec Léticia.
Pour les malades de techniques:
Canon Eos 20D 24-105mm f/4 IS à 40mm 1/200 f/11 est flash Ranger RX


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2006)

ricchy a dit:


> Canon Eos 20D 24-105mm f/4 IS à 40mm 1/200 f/11 est flash Ranger RX



On s'en fout, donne nous plutot son phone number


----------



## the-monk (8 Octobre 2006)

Cela faisait longtemps que j'avais pas poset ici, une petite prise hier soir depuis ma fenetre.:




​


----------



## ricchy (8 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> On s'en fout, donne nous plutot son phone number



J'étais sûr qu'il y allait y avoir un type dans ton genre pour demander cette requète:hein:, à laquelle je ne peux répondre par la positive.
Et dire que tu est un Vénérable sage. 
A toi de montrer l'exemple tidjiou. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2006)

ricchy a dit:


> De bien belles photos dans cette galerie.
> Pas beaucoup de mode, je remédie à celà avec une image réalisée avec Léticia.
> Pour les malades de techniques:
> Canon Eos 20D 24-105mm f/4 IS à 40mm 1/200 f/11 est flash Ranger RX
> ...



Il fut un temps où il y avait un fil dédié à cela   Mais cela à maladroitement tourné vers un espace publicitaire.


----------



## mfay (8 Octobre 2006)

Je continue mon petit tour à l'Opéra


----------



## maiwen (8 Octobre 2006)

hier encore


----------



## joubichou (8 Octobre 2006)

chez un de mes clients


----------



## PommeQ (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/8895/capturecb4.jpg​



il est cool l'été, quand la marée est haute tu te jette de la grève dans l'eau qui est "chaude" pour la Normandie


----------



## mamyblue (8 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## mamyblue (8 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## mfay (8 Octobre 2006)

Photo d'hiver (j'ai du retard  )


----------



## AntoineD (8 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un exercice dans lequel je ne me sens vraiment pas à l'aise : le portrait. Alors soyez indulgents ! :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Surtout que la compression n'arrange rien... ​



Ben, y'a un chouette truc mais sinon, oui, je trouve que tu postes des ilmages vachement petites par rapport à leur marge, c'est dommage, je trouve que ça bouffe vachement.

Pour l'image, c'est un peu dommage pour le vide à droite mais ça manque un peu de contexte, non ?




yvos a dit:


>



J'aime bien l'ambiance, t'as accentué le vignettage ?



yvos a dit:


> assouan?
> 
> 
> assemblage vite fait, donc c'est de traviole un peu partout
> ...



Physicall Graffiti ! 



r0m1 a dit:


> J'adore :love: vraiment géniale comme idée



Ben Led Zeppelin sera content 



jpmiss a dit:


> On s'en fout, donne nous plutot son phone number



Comment va ta femme, JP ?


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Ben, y'a un chouette truc mais sinon, oui, je trouve que tu postes des ilmages vachement petites par rapport &#224; leur marge, c'est dommage, je trouve que &#231;a bouffe vachement.
> 
> Pour l'image, c'est un peu dommage pour le vide &#224; droite mais &#231;a manque un peu de contexte, non ?



Petite pr&#233;cision : c'est un portrait "vol&#233;" 
L'aspect halo derri&#232;re est du au soleil qui tapait sur un mur cr&#232;me.
R&#233;alis&#233; au 80/200-2.8, &#224;...2.8.


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> J'aime bien l'ambiance, t'as accentu&#233; le vignettage ?



oui 






un chat somnambule pendant la nuit blanche


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

_comme j'ai l'impression de revenir en l'an 40, ce serait bien que certains relisent l'intro du sujet. et comme dirait SirDeck, pour le reste, mijotez-vous des petits plats &#224; votre sauce.

_


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5573/img9087copienr9.jpg​





Y a comme un problème avec ta photo, chez moi elle est incomplète.


----------



## maiwen (8 Octobre 2006)

ps : macmarco, je la vois en entier la photo de pommeq


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> Jolie photo​
> ps : macmarco, je la vois en entier la photo de pommeq




Sous Firefox, elle s'affiche en entier, sous Safari la moitié inférieure est grise et Photoshop annonce un fichier endommagé.


----------



## PommeQ (8 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Sous Firefox, elle s'affiche en entier, sous Safari la moitié inférieure est grise et Photoshop annonce un fichier endommagé.



Curieux ... pas de probleme chez moi et sous ImageShack


----------



## PommeQ (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2006)

Voilà ce que j'ai sous Photoshop.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

_macmarco : pas de souci ici sous Safari ou Firefox...  _


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2006)

ricchy a dit:


> A toi de montrer l'exemple tidjiou. :rateau:


C'est tr&#232;s exactement ce que je fais!  



mfay a dit:


> Je continue mon petit tour &#224; l'Op&#233;ra


Vraiment beau travail! Ca grouille de d&#233;tails alors que l'exposition ne doit pas etre &#233;vidente du tout. Tu avais un pied? (r&#233;ponse en une ligne maxi  )



AntoineD a dit:


> Comment va ta femme, JP ?


J'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; mari&#233; moi..  

Pour pas flooder: ce matin vers 07h30:


----------



## Sloughi (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Joelaloose (8 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon, j'ai &#233;dit&#233; pour la photo, merci Amok.
> 
> Disons que c'est un peu le climat du tout ou rien : soit c'est le blizzard, soit tu fonds sur le bitume. Mais c'est une ville extra avec des gens extras.
> Et un peu plus loin, quand tu continues le petit pond &#224; gauche t'arrives dans une rue, &#224; un moment, t'as le "caf&#233; Leffe" qui fait le coin, l&#224; tu tournes &#224; droite. T'arrives sur une place avec des marroniers, en face le lyc&#233;e Fabert, avec une grande porte et un magnifique clo&#238;tre. Si t'arrives &#224; faire une photo, je te ferais un bisous sur le bout du nez.



Je n'ai que la porte , la photo n'est pas tr&#232;s belle mais j'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; avoir un meilleur cadrage avec toutes les voitures mal gar&#233;es..... Comme on dit c'est l'intention qui compte 






Alors j'en rajoute une autre que je trouve plus sympa :


----------



## Melounette (8 Octobre 2006)

Oh purée, ils l'ont nettoyé. Superbes, et merci. Ah bin ayé j'ai les yeux mouillés.  c'est..comment dit-on ? une madeleine ? Faut vraiment que je prenne le temps de retourner là bas. Merci monsieur.


----------



## Joelaloose (8 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Oh pur&#233;e, ils l'ont nettoy&#233;. Superbes, et merci. Ah bin ay&#233; j'ai les yeux mouill&#233;s.  c'est..comment dit-on ? une madeleine ? Faut vraiment que je prenne le temps de retourner l&#224; bas. Merci monsieur.



Oui c'est le grand n&#233;toyage &#224; Metz en ce moment , m&#234;me la cath&#233;drale est presque propre






Content d'avoir put te rendre heureuse, toute la moselle t'attends les bras ouverts


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (8 Octobre 2006)

Hier aux étangs de hollande


----------



## jahrom (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (8 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien moins "photogénique" qu'en pièces détachées, mais elle me plaît bien quand même


----------



## PommeQ (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2006)

UNe balade dans ma cuisine cet apr&#232;s midi...   








ps: pas tip top la photo... mais bon histoire de...​


----------



## Craquounette (8 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> ps: pas tip top la photo... mais bon histoire de...



.... de nous faire saliver


----------



## doudou83 (8 Octobre 2006)

Hello tous  Balade au Cap Sici&#233; , Notre Dame Du Mai (83)


----------



## PommeQ (8 Octobre 2006)

Petite poussiére au milieu à gauche ... un chti coup de soufflette


----------



## Tyite Bulle (8 Octobre 2006)

ça fait un moment que je n'étais pas passé par là, de très jolies choses dans ces dernières pages !!   

j'essayerais de poster une petite photo dans la soirée

bravo à tout le monde en tous cas


----------



## canardo (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck superbe portrait de bébé (et pourtant en général c'est le genre de photo qui me fait ni chaud ni froid)


----------



## canardo (8 Octobre 2006)

mogador la blanche


----------



## doudou83 (8 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Petite poussiére au milieu à gauche ... un chti coup de soufflette


Ce sera fait chef ! merci


----------



## canardo (8 Octobre 2006)

mogador la blanche 2


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2006)

canardo a dit:


> mogador la blanche


T'abuserais pas du filtre "flou d'objectif" parfois?


----------



## canardo (8 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'abuserais pas du filtre "flou d'objectif" parfois?



:rose: :rateau:   ca se voit tant que ca? :rateau: 
bon c'est promis apres mon hammam j'arrete...


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## esope (8 Octobre 2006)

ballade dans l'abbaye du Thoronet cet après-midi...


















bravo à tous


----------



## maiwen (8 Octobre 2006)

celle de macmarco me fait penser &#224; une que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e surement mais bon :rose:


----------



## esope (8 Octobre 2006)

ballade au Thoronet suite...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (8 Octobre 2006)

je sais pas trop si cette photo est belle ou pas, réussie ou pas mais à force de la regarder je crois que je l'aime bien  si elle est ratée hésitez pas à le dire


----------



## maiwen (8 Octobre 2006)

tyite bulle, j'aime assez  le reflet est nette j'aime bien  

et parce que j'aime bien le fouilli l&#224; :


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2006)

esope a dit:


> ballade dans l'abbaye du Thoronet cet après-midi...



Faut vraiment que j'y aille, c'est pas si loin et ça a l'air superbe! 

Une  autre abbaye: St Hilaire à côté de Menerbes dans le Luberon.


----------



## esope (9 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut vraiment que j'y aille, c'est pas si loin et ça a l'air superbe!



C'est vraiment superbe comme endroit, il faut juste prévoir d'arriver assez tôt pour éviter tous les touristes...

par exemple:


----------



## esope (9 Octobre 2006)

puisque ça vous plaît j'en r'mets une couche    :rateau: 











​


(euh y'a un p'tit peu de rab, j'vous laisse??  )


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2006)

Toujours eu l'envie, et jamais eu l'occasion d'aller au Thoronet. Par là-bas, je ne connais guère que Sénanque (évidemment de préférence à la saison de la lavande).

Par ici, ce ne sont pas les abbayes perdues qui manquent (en Provence, ça fai plus recette ) : Saint-Hilaire, près de Limoux (j'en ai déjà posté, mais pas celles-ci, me semble-t-il)


----------



## esope (9 Octobre 2006)

ce qui est frappant ce sont les similitude architecturale, l'abbaye du thoronet respecte le même schéma que la tienne




 (oui on va me dire "c'est normal ce sont des abbayes, et en plus elle doivent dater de la même époque"   :rateau: , mais moi ça me frappe... )


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Octobre 2006)

Couleurs de Qu&#233;bec, fin de la saison.


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2006)

esope a dit:


> (oui on va me dire "c'est normal ce sont des abbayes, et en plus elle doivent dater de la m&#234;me &#233;poque"   :rateau: , mais moi &#231;a me frappe... )



En fait, c'est &#224; la fois vrai et faux.

La plupart des abbayes partagent quelques grands points  communs, par exemple la pr&#233;sence d'un clo&#238;tre, et souvent d'ailleurs sa position par rapport &#224; l'&#233;glise. Mais il y a de subtiles diff&#233;rences, en particulier en fonction de l'ordre monastique dont elles relevaient.

Le Thoronet, abbaye cistercienne, fait dans le sobre (d&#233;coration des chapiteaux, allure des colonnes). Saint-Hilaire est une abbaye b&#233;n&#233;dictine mais pas cistercienne. Les cistercien
s &#233;taient issus des b&#233;n&#233;dictins mais avaient revendiqu&#233; la sobri&#233;t&#233; par opposition avec l'ostentation qu'avaient peu &#224; peu privil&#233;gi&#233; les b&#233;n&#233;dictins (&#224; travers Cluny, en particulier).

Mais ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet ici. Du coup, j'en remets une couche pour les cisterciens avec Fontfroide (o&#249; il se l&#226;chaient un peu quand m&#234;me (mais pas trop), on le voit dans ce clo&#238;tre, comme quoi tout n'est pas toujours simple ).






Du coup, &#224; force de voir les cisterciens adoucir la r&#232;gle (plus que l'architecture), il y a eu ensuite les grand-montains) avec un prieur&#233; qui vaut le d&#233;placement tout pr&#232;s de Lod&#232;ve.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

essai avec la pluie


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Octobre 2006)

J'aime bien ces deux photos. Je trouve super compliqu&#233; de faire des photos en concert. J'attends vos critiques 









@Oliv' : carr&#233; blanc sur fond blanc


----------



## twk (9 Octobre 2006)

Salut les keupaings 

(Prise a Paris-Nord, clin d'oeil a alèm et ses TGV )


----------



## AntoineD (9 Octobre 2006)

&#8230;juste avant ta chute sur les rails ?


----------



## twk (9 Octobre 2006)

Juste avant de prendre mon train en fait


----------



## Melounette (9 Octobre 2006)

Oooouh la copiteuse. 




M'en fiche.


----------



## darkbeno (9 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un exercice dans lequel je ne me sens vraiment pas à l'aise : le portrait. Alors soyez indulgents ! :rose:



Moi je le trouve très beau.


----------



## darkbeno (9 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'aime bien ces deux photos. Je trouve super compliqué de faire des photos en concert. J'attends vos critiques



C'est pas mal, et c'est clair que c'est difficile de prendre des photos en concert, d'où plus de mérite quand c'est réussi


----------



## darkbeno (9 Octobre 2006)

​_*LE DOIGT​*_


----------



## PommeQ (9 Octobre 2006)

Le doigt et la biere :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (9 Octobre 2006)

Un pont levant construit par les usines Eiffel en 1906  .Depuis ce dernier se meurt avec la fermeture des chantiers navals de la Seyne s/mer .Il est inscrit à l'inventaire des monuments historiques.Une réhabilitation est commencée à ce jour .


----------



## twk (9 Octobre 2006)

De drôle de canons, pris avec un Canon 

Ahah


----------



## Tyite Bulle (9 Octobre 2006)

moi je suis restée bloqué à l'été pour le moment


----------



## philire (9 Octobre 2006)

.
.




..


ben mince, tout en haut


----------



## Nephou (9 Octobre 2006)

je sais, je suis &#224; la bourre point de vue abbaye mais celle-ci je la d&#233;dicace &#224; Paul&#8230; et Silvia







_400ISO &#8212; f2.4 au 1/40e &#8212; GRdigital_​


----------



## joubichou (9 Octobre 2006)

le viaduc


----------



## doudou83 (9 Octobre 2006)

Grande classe les dernière photos !!     Que pensez vous d'une p'tite fleur ?


----------



## esope (9 Octobre 2006)

merci à tous pour vos CDB...:rose: :rateau: 
Et pour vous remercier j'en remet une... 




(et pour JPmiss: tout est à main levée, mais le 17-70 ouvre à 2,8, le tout à 400 ou 800 iso et c'est niquel car j'arrive même à descendre au 1/4 de sec sans être flou  ...)


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> un joli dos sur la plage​moi je suis restée bloqué à l'été pour le moment



_c'est qui ? c'est qui ?!!!! :rose:_


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> moi je suis restée bloqué à l'été pour le moment



Tiens, la baie de Cannes!
C'est mieux fréquenté quand les touristes ne sont plus là...


----------



## ikiki (9 Octobre 2006)

'soir  :sleep:

De bien jolies pages, comme d'hab 

Pas géniale, mais j'aime bien, clin d'oeil au Patoch' 



Promis je reviendrai avec du mieux, je enfin avoir du temps pour m'y remettre


----------



## Picouto (9 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (9 Octobre 2006)

Suffit de pas grand chose...



​


----------



## Picouto (10 Octobre 2006)

Pfiouuuuu... il traine de ces trucs dans l'jardin 



​


----------



## Lastrada (10 Octobre 2006)

A qui le dis-tu ...









​


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2006)

Ah ! les arbouses


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4003130 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est qui ? c'est qui ?!!!! :rose:_



je répond un peu tard: c'est une jolie demoiselle dont je tairais le nom qui était en train de filmer l'eau avec sa petite caméra, jusqu'a ce que l'eau monte et qu'elle sauve juste à temps son joujou de la noyade  
voilà pour la petite histoire

et c'est bien la baie de Cannes, et pendant le festival de Cannes s'il vous plait :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2006)

photo volé durant une séance photo ...


----------



## AntoineD (10 Octobre 2006)

chouette photo  , mackie, m&#234;me si ton nom dans le coin droit g&#226;che un peu&#8230; en plus d'&#234;tre inutile


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Octobre 2006)

pour remplir le bas de la page ...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> chouette photo  , mackie, m&#234;me si ton nom dans le coin droit g&#226;che un peu&#8230; en plus d'&#234;tre inutile



D'ailleurs je l'aurais recadr&#233;e en coupant un peu la partie droite de l'image un peu en dedans de la bande sombre qui coupe l'&#233;paule du maquilleur  (entre le "c" et le "o" de Nicolas) de fa&#231;on a avoir un format plus 4/3.
Mais a part &#231;a c'est vrai qu'elle est tr&#232;s belle


----------



## Lila (10 Octobre 2006)

....un mauvais souvenir !


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> chouette photo  , mackie, même si ton nom dans le coin droit gâche un peu en plus d'être inutile



Pourquoi inutile sil a envie de noter son nom ?  
Je préfère également le nom dans le cadre.
J'aime également beaucoup cette photo Nico et je suis assez d'accord avec la proposition de recadrage de JP quoique personnellement, j'ai du mal à changer le format d'une de mes photos.


----------



## AntoineD (10 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pourquoi inutile sil a envie de noter son nom ?
> Je préfère également le nom dans le cadre.



L'envie n'a rien à voir avec l'utilité ou non ; je réaffirme que la mention est inutile. D'une part l'auteur est clairement identifié puisque c'est lui-même qui poste l'image donc ça fait un peu "doublon", d'autre part ça n'empêchera pas le vol  hypothètique , à fortiori avec un nom blanc sur fond noir quasi opaque facile à recouvrir. 

Si c'était une adresse web, pourquoi pas, ça permet de retrouver l'auteur d'une photo égarée. Mais là, c'est un peu court.




Foguenne a dit:


> J'aime également beaucoup cette photo Nico et je suis assez d'accord avec la proposition de recadrage de JP quoique personnellement, j'ai du mal à changer le format d'une de mes photos.



Je suis pas sûr qu'un tel recadrage apporterait beaucoup. La version actuelle n'est pas spécialement déséquilibrée, et puis, si la photo "fonctionne" que demander d'autre ?


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Octobre 2006)

Alem, merci de m'avoir présenté Holga, elle est chouette, pas forcement facile à aborder dans un premier temps, elle fait sa difficile, mais elle peut se montrer sous ses meilleurs aspects quand elle veut !
Elisnice, tu te souviens ?


----------



## doudou83 (10 Octobre 2006)

La saison estivale se termine , on ferme ....


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (10 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/ny10.jpg





yvos a dit:


> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/lad10.jpg


Finalement, c'était mieux quand t'étais pas là. Tu vas foutre des complexes à tous le monde.


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Finalement, c'était mieux quand t'étais pas là. Tu vas foutre des complexes à tous le monde.



C'est vrai!


----------



## Lastrada (10 Octobre 2006)

N'écoute pas. Fais leur z'y voir qui c'est Raoul.


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> ​
> Alem, merci de m'avoir présenté Holga, elle est chouette, pas forcement facile à aborder dans un premier temps, elle fait sa difficile, mais elle peut se montrer sous ses meilleurs aspects quand elle veut !


_
je savais bien qu'elle te plairait. je devrais te montrer sous peu la petite visite qu'elle m'a rendu la semaine dernière. _


----------



## g.robinson (10 Octobre 2006)

:sleep:  il avait trop bu :love:


----------



## Melounette (10 Octobre 2006)

C'est moi qui l'ai fait. 
(C'est rigolu, &#231;a me fait penser aux photos des recettes Tupperware de ma grand-m&#232;re )


----------



## Virpeen (10 Octobre 2006)

Mel'... c'est interdit de nous faire ça lorsqu'on est à des centaines de km !!!


----------



## Melounette (10 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Mel'... c'est interdit de nous faire ça lorsqu'on est à des centaines de km !!!


 
J'ai de quoi en refaire une deuze quand vous voulez.


----------



## mistertitan (10 Octobre 2006)

les jolies couleurs d'un march&#233;


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2006)

Un ciel qui n'est pas d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Rhyton (10 Octobre 2006)

Alors un coucher de soleil ce soir pour finir la nuit.
une image bien trop grande


----------



## AntoineD (10 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/holga1.jpg​
> Alem, merci de m'avoir présenté Holga, elle est chouette, pas forcement facile à aborder dans un premier temps, elle fait sa difficile, mais elle peut se montrer sous ses meilleurs aspects quand elle veut !
> Elisnice, tu te souviens ?





yvos a dit:


> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/lad10.jpg​



bravo les deux


----------



## Tyite Bulle (11 Octobre 2006)

désolée pour le grain..


----------



## Picouto (11 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

dédicace






détail


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

une porte en contrebas avec des vrais gens derrière


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

A vous Bern, à vous les studios. 







Bonjour les bernoises






Sur celle là, c'est énorme ce qu'on perd. Normalement, on voit les jets bien mieux détaillés.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour Mamy, une tite de ton païs.






Là aussi, on devrait voir (vu sur l'original) les montagnes enneigées. 

J'apprends, si et beaucoup.


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

_'tain l'aut' l&#224; en ZRX, il a la poignet dans l'coin, il floode photographiquement !!  
_


----------



## fanou (11 Octobre 2006)

une recette pour faire cuire un lapin ?
​



​


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2006)

la précédente a bien plus, voila la suivante, avec recadrage en 6x6


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

Yeah! 

T'as son phone number?


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2006)

*Visite de Nuit... :rateau:  





*​


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> *Visite de Nuit... :rateau:
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/elene.bb/Public/criketcie.jpg*​



c'est aussi arrivé a cyril 

vous reprenez encore un peu de maquillage ?


----------



## AntoineD (11 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> *Visite de Nuit... :rateau:
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/elene.bb/Public/criketcie.jpg
> *​



  :affraid:


----------



## darkbeno (11 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

Et le batteur après vous le suspendez au crochet pour qu'il sèche ?


----------



## darkbeno (11 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et le batteur après vous le suspendez au crochet pour qu'il sèche ?



Ah non, on essaye de le pécher en fait... Au moment de la photo, on n'y arrivait pas, seule la batterie semblait avoir un interêt pour lui. Mais par la suite on a accroché une symbale zindjin crasch 14 pouces, et hop il a mordu... 
On l'a fait à la broche par la suite, avec de la sauce garlic, délicieux.


----------



## mamyblue (11 Octobre 2006)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
Bravo à tous comme toujours de très belles images ​ 
Un merci tout spécial à Olivier  ​


----------



## darkbeno (11 Octobre 2006)

:hein:  *NE PAS SE PENCHER PAR LA FENETRE* :hein:​


----------



## philire (11 Octobre 2006)




----------



## darkbeno (11 Octobre 2006)

_Constanta (Romania), little street boy on the railway_​


----------



## g.robinson (11 Octobre 2006)

La photo de Darkbeno me fait penser à celle ci, currieux non ?






Ce doit être le panneau...


----------



## joubichou (11 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Octobre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (11 Octobre 2006)

Sympa les derniers clichés !            Hier,il faisait encore beau .....


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Tofs de grilles, de trucs, de machins



Il y a un petit côté aware chez mamyblue que j'adore !


----------



## yvos (11 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (11 Octobre 2006)

jahrom


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Photo prise depuis le col de Laurichard, mai 2006, en Oisans, tout près de La Grave


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/gare2.jpg​



a tiens, j'y passe tout les jours a Pantin  parfois aussi a barbes


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2006)

pour le moment je suis plus métro  :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

_(ah c'est la p&#233;riode tchou-tchou ?!! )
_


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Octobre 2006)

cette après midi ,a qq centaines de metre de la voie de chemin de fer , mais impossible d'aprocher  ,c'était quadrillé de gendarmes....


----------



## r0m1 (11 Octobre 2006)

Je peux suivre cette fois ci sur les "tchou tchou"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je peux suivre cette fois ci sur les "tchou tchou"



ouai mais mon tchou tchou c'est pas drole ,ya des morts ...

j'ai pas réussi a approcher ,il parait qu'il y avait des gendarmes partout dans la foret qui piquaient les appareils photos...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ouai mais mon tchou tchou c'est pas drole ,ya des morts ...
> 
> j'ai pas réussi a approcher ,il parait qu'il y avait des gendarmes partout dans la foret qui piquaient les appareils photos...



Quel dommage..


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2006)

deux derniers maquillages pour ce changer les id&#233;es 











apr&#232;s j'arr&#234;te le maquillage


----------



## AntoineD (11 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a reste bien fait mais &#231;a fait un peu doublon avec les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes  

remets-nous les bonnes meufs


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Ça reste bien fait mais ça fait un peu doublon avec les précédentes
> 
> remets-nous les bonnes meufs




_Antoine : au lieu de faire les critiques d'art (même si tu as raison pour mackie), je préférerais des photos postées. 

ceci dit mackie, antoine a raison : faut apprendre le mot "editing" maintenant.
_


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2006)

compris chef


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2006)

Deux en Un...  D&#238;ner chez Ducasse South...


Encore de belles photos... toutes dans leur style... Je touve que Nico devient un pro......  Macmarco j'adore ce style de travail...  enfin &#224; toutEs et tous...   Gracias Lastrada... ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2006)

Un ami sculpteur exposait à Paris...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Octobre 2006)

rhooo&#8230; ok, petite sc&#232;ne de rue, hier, du c&#244;t&#233; de St Germain :




(Samsung MV7, sans retouche)


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2006)

j'espere au moins que tu as mang&#233; quelques macarons!


----------



## AntoineD (12 Octobre 2006)

m&#234;me pas, j'&#233;tais press&#233;e


----------



## SirDeck (12 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ouai mais mon tchou tchou c'est pas drole ,ya des morts ...
> 
> j'ai pas r&#233;ussi a approcher ,il parait qu'il y avait des gendarmes partout dans la foret qui piquaient les appareils photos...





jpmiss a dit:


>



Cartier Bresson raconte &#224; Pr&#233;vert qu'il a r&#233;cemment assist&#233; &#224; un terrible accident de voiture.
- Pr&#233;vert : Tu as pris de bonnes photos ?
- H.C.B. : Non, je n'ai pas pris de photos. Je n'y ai pas pens&#233;. J'ai aid&#233;...


----------



## jahrom (12 Octobre 2006)

En contre jour...​



​


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2006)

envole


----------



## Lastrada (12 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> En contre jour...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Quel air grave !!


----------



## jahrom (12 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Quel air grave !!



Non, non, elle est comme ça tout le temps


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Quel air grave !!





_tiens, j'ai fait deux fois ce geste hier pour deux copines différentes... et pas une ne m'offre le sien (ah tiens, yen a un à côté de moi pour une copine partant en thaïlande, si je le gardais !! )_


----------



## Lastrada (12 Octobre 2006)

???????????

ahh le d&#233;ballage !!


----------



## darkbeno (12 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> C'est pas des jolies choses&#8230;, mais j'ai quand m&#234;me envie de vous les montrer&#8230;
> 
> *les blessures du b&#233;ton*
> 
> ...














Darkbeno, il est tr&#232;s chouette ton tchou-tchou !


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (12 Octobre 2006)

Merci Amok! 
Ce soir c'est pas des grilles mais des petites ruelles et dans notre ville il y en a plein,
toutes différentes et sur les murs souvent des graffitis...


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Picouto (12 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## clampin (12 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Le blanc est dit-on, symbole de pûreté.
J'aime quand le blanc dégueule un peu, s'étale sur du crade, du cassé, du pas-fini.


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2006)

train train quotidien


----------



## SirDeck (12 Octobre 2006)

J'explore Photoshop Lightroom bêta4 sur ma nature morte de Bretagne.
Miam !


----------



## Lastrada (12 Octobre 2006)

Glasgow old stuff


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)




----------



## fanou (13 Octobre 2006)

le lapin et sa môman:




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> des dattes, Tibo ? (en tout cas, c'est joli )



Ce sont des graines de magnolia  Merci


----------



## richard-deux (13 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> http://familypicard.free.fr/dotclear/images/Paris/Metro.jpg​



Superbe photo.  :love:


----------



## darkbeno (13 Octobre 2006)

​
*Le Mur...​*


----------



## darkbeno (13 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Darkbeno, il est très chouette ton tchou-tchou !



Merci  

Qui dit blessure du béton dit béton,
 qui dit béton dit construction,
 qui dit construction pourrait éventuellement dire GRUE ! 
hein ?  
D'où : 




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous de bien belles photos en ce moment, bravo à tous   






 ​


----------



## joubichou (13 Octobre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Octobre 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos coups de boule    

Alors la petite dernière


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2006)

windows


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Octobre 2006)

Yvos, mon péché mignon


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Yvos, mon p&#233;ch&#233; mignon


Moi j'aurais dit "mon pench&#233; mignon".

 :rateau: 



Cela dit ta photo me fait penser a celle ci


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aurais dit "mon penché mignon".
> 
> :rateau:




:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2006)

ouais, j'avais pas gaffe, c'est clairement pench&#233;


----------



## Picouto (13 Octobre 2006)

Chouette des bancs 







_Edit : si Nightwalker ou un autre Bordelais peut éclairer ma lanterne _​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (13 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## mfay (13 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/IMG_6832.jpg
> Yvos, mon p&#233;ch&#233; mignon


La mode est aux coccinelles


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2006)

Une journée d'automne dans un petit manoir abandonné... 




​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Joelaloose (14 Octobre 2006)

Je suis retomb&#233; sur des photos du 14 juillet &#224; paris, je ne savais m&#234;me plus que j'en avais prise 











Toujours prises avec mon s2is et sans tr&#233;pied


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2006)

Chantier+grue+gare+train.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Chantier+grue+gare+train.


Et démolition  


​


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## joubichou (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2006)

classe les bancs


----------



## joubichou (14 Octobre 2006)

pour vous rendre un peu jaloux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les conserves sont faites pour l'hiver


----------



## philire (14 Octobre 2006)

Il suffit d'avoir son chercheur fou !!


----------



## Sloughi (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (14 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> tof​


IKEA powaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## g.robinson (14 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> IKEA powaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Toi aussi t'as la même


----------



## Virpeen (14 Octobre 2006)

Pas le temps de prendre des photos en ce moment, donc je replonge dans mes archives... Y'en a toujours quelques unes que vous n'avez jamais vues !


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> IKEA powaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





g.robinson a dit:


> Toi aussi t'as la même



Bon c'est fini sur ma magnifique lampe de design suédois......


----------



## esope (14 Octobre 2006)

deux petites prises tout à l'heure...










sinon j'aime bien le design suèdois moi  ...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (14 Octobre 2006)

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## mamyblue (14 Octobre 2006)

Au bord du Lac il y a plein de petites maisons de chaque côté de la route ​ 
Devant...


​ 
Derrière...


​


----------



## Iotai (14 Octobre 2006)

Hop, le mois d'Août...


----------



## HmJ (15 Octobre 2006)

Iotai a dit:


> Hop, le mois d'Ao&#251;t...
> 
> 
> on ne cite pas les photos, premier avertissement.​


 
Ah ah ! C'est pas Ayers Rock ca ?


----------



## Iotai (15 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah ah ! C'est pas Ayers Rock ca ?



Sisi, lui-même


----------



## HmJ (15 Octobre 2006)

Ben alors si t'as fait l'Australie en aout, je sens qu'on va avoir pas mal de photo sur ce fil ces 3 prochains mois


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2006)

ça m'a toujours laissé pensif d'entendre "faire un pays"...enfin..


----------



## Iotai (15 Octobre 2006)

Et pour &#233;viter d'en mettre toutes les 10 min ici, il y en a tout plein la bas dans la rubrique Australie : http://iotai.free.fr


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ça m'a toujours laissé pensif d'entendre "faire un pays"...enfin..



Moi je rêve de faire Caca (un Titi seulement).


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

ici, ils _font de l'essence_. mais la plupart du temps, on se _fait chier_. si seulement on _faisait l'amour_... 

n'emp&#234;che que ce sujet est la preuve qu'il y a une diff&#233;rence entre _faire *des* photos_ et _faire *de la* photo_...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4010655 a dit:
			
		

> n'emp&#234;che que ce sujet est la preuve qu'il y a une diff&#233;rence entre _faire *des* photos_ et _faire *de la* photo_...


Si je peux me permettre, il montre &#233;galement, id&#233;e qui m'est ch&#232;re, qu'une belle photo n'est pas _n&#233;cessairement_ une photo de la beaut&#233;, ou, si l'on pr&#233;f&#232;re, que la beaut&#233; est multiple et qu'elle n'ob&#233;it d&#233;finitivement pas &#224; un canon (pas l'appareil, cr&#233;tins ).


----------



## Sloughi (15 Octobre 2006)




----------



## tantoillane (15 Octobre 2006)

Il y a vraiment de belles photos, bravo à tous


----------



## tantoillane (15 Octobre 2006)

Le bonheur de la pose longue (aucune retouche effectu&#233; par ordinateur)

J'ai fais &#231;a le coude appuy&#233; sur le toit d'une voiture

Je ne savais pas trop lesquelles mettre, j'esp&#232;re que les petites connexion ne m'en voudrons pas trop


edit : m'&#233;tant fait gentillement remettre en place, j'edite pour r&#233;duire de 7 pixels mes photos.


----------



## philire (15 Octobre 2006)

trop? nooon :hein:


----------



## Virpeen (15 Octobre 2006)

Couleurs d'automne...  en triptique...


----------



## esope (15 Octobre 2006)

cette apr&#232;s-midi au jardin du Rayol...


----------



## esope (15 Octobre 2006)

... suite


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Octobre 2006)

Une p'tite série florale  
















  

Peut-être un peu bruitée, la série non?​


----------



## Virpeen (15 Octobre 2006)

La suite de la vie en bleu... un matin de brouillard...


----------



## macmarco (15 Octobre 2006)

Ciel d'automne.


----------



## Picouto (15 Octobre 2006)

Nuit parisienne 




​


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_je ne suis pas encore tout &#224; fait mort m&#234;me si hier je me suis pendu...





_


----------



## mamyblue (15 Octobre 2006)

Et ben chez-nous c'est encore l'été  


​ 



(Pas très réussi les cadres) ​


----------



## NightWalker (15 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## esope (16 Octobre 2006)

encore le *Rayol...*




















Et là j'ai même pris le temps de faire des cadres...


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2006)

rouge...


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2006)

ah que on continu avec le lensbaby...


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Octobre 2006)

Magnifiques photos: elisnice - vraiment top le ciel rosé!!! - , Virpeen, Esope, NightWalker...:love: 

Tout comme macmarco: Ciel d'automne...


----------



## SirDeck (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2006)

T'y es pas allé un peu fort sur la saturation?


----------



## Alex6 (16 Octobre 2006)

Très sympa cet endroit NightWalker, j'y ait fait quelques clichés aussi le week end dernier  
Une bonne partie des quais va être refaite de cette façon.


----------



## Lila (16 Octobre 2006)

.....petite virée en ULM...et photo de mon "village"


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'y es pas allé un peu fort sur la saturation?


Moi c'est surtout la frange colorée en bas de la fleur qui me gene, d'autant que ça se corrige assez facilement avec Camera RAW


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> .....petite virée en ULM...et photo de mon "village"



Zut ! On me voit à poil à la fenêtre, même si il faut avoir de bons yeux !


----------



## Lila (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Zut ! On me voit &#224; poil &#224; la fen&#234;tre, m&#234;me si il faut avoir de bons yeux !




...bouge pas ....je mets une fl&#233;che rouge pour indiquer avec un lien vers un agrandissement + un routage mappy et le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de l'itin&#233;raire pour GPS.... 

...apr&#232;s tu te demmerdes  !

...on te voit mieux l&#224;


----------



## SirDeck (16 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'y es pas allé un peu fort sur la saturation?



La saturation est à 0  C'est la nature qui sature. Je cherche à voir ce que peut rendre mon APN sur des sujets naturellement très saturés. Ce n'est pas aussi saturé qu'en réalité, mais c'est pas mal. Par contre j'ai une forte atténuation lors du tirage papier (moins saturé).



jpmiss a dit:


> Moi c'est surtout la frange colorée en bas de la fleur qui me gene, d'autant que ça se corrige assez facilement avec Camera RAW



Je n'avais pas remarqué vu que je n'ai jamais ce genre de problème. Je suis retourné voir mon fichier RAW et il n'y a rien. Je vais voir plus loin, mais je soupçonne l'étape de renforcement :hein:

Edit : c'était bien le renforcement. Il a fallu que je ruse 
C'est corrigé.


SirDeck a dit:


>


----------



## Picouto (16 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Doryphore (16 Octobre 2006)

L'autre matin, je me levais.





J'aime bien les fleurs :love:


----------



## PommeQ (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Zut ! On me voit à poil à la fenêtre, même si il faut avoir de bons yeux !


Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ?


----------



## PommeQ (16 Octobre 2006)

retour d'Auvergne ...


----------



## yvos (16 Octobre 2006)

oula Sirdeck, tu nous as invent&#233; la photo qui change de couleurs?


----------



## bugman (16 Octobre 2006)

Picouto : J'adore t'es photos  :love:


----------



## SirDeck (16 Octobre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> oula Sirdeck, tu nous as inventé la photo qui change de couleurs?



C'est juste PSD qui m'a fait une frange dans le dos. J'ai juste retraité depuis l'original pour m'approcher de ce que je cherchais. Je n'allais pas reposter la même :mouais:
Mais je ne comprends toujours pas comment un renforcement peut faire une chose pareille.


----------



## bugman (16 Octobre 2006)

Si tu cherches du boulot, j'ai de bons tuyaux !


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Start spnnnning the news, 
i'm leaving today
i wanna be a part of it,
New-York, New-York





(mais entre le belles et les rat&#233;es, il faudrait un fil sur celles qui n'ont pas forc&#233;ment de valeur technique mais qu'on aime bien quand m&#234;me, parce que, ok, celle l&#224;, elle est un peu limite ici, surtout quand je vois ce que d'autres postent...)


----------



## bugman (16 Octobre 2006)

C'est fou comme c'est joli par chez moi !  ​


----------



## maiwen (16 Octobre 2006)

j'aurai ptet du la poster dans nos peintures 

ps : non si vous regardez bien, c'est pas tout tout flou


----------



## Virpeen (16 Octobre 2006)

Ben tu t'es mise à la peinture ?


----------



## Picouto (16 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## maiwen (16 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Ben tu t'es mise à la peinture ?



hihi, je copie pas, mais je peint des trucs un peu cons, des boites, là c'est mon bloc de dessins ... parce que maintenant que je suis en 2e année de fac je me permets de m'emm...nuyer en cours et du coup de faire des dessins cons, et parfois des réussis  

'scuzez


----------



## bugman (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (16 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> hihi, je copie pas, mais je peint des trucs un peu cons, des boites, là c'est mon bloc de dessins ... parce que maintenant que je suis en 2e année de fac je me permets de m'emm...nuyer en cours et du coup de faire des dessins cons, et parfois des réussis
> 
> 'scuzez



Hihi...  Je disais ça pour te pousser à nous montrer ce que ça donnait...  :love: ... en vrai... en peinture... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

une autre?






la dernière... plus intimiste






qu'est ce qu'on perd en enregistrant pour le web!!! macmarco , help?!!!

NB: mon modèle est ma muse, merci de ne ne pas briser.


----------



## Sloughi (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (16 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## mfay (16 Octobre 2006)

Je dirais : Fenêtres de l'institut du monde Arabe


----------



## bugman (16 Octobre 2006)

En tout cas c'est super beau !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere et Picouto: wouah!!!


----------



## esope (16 Octobre 2006)

la suite d'hier au jardin méditerranéen du Rayol...


----------



## esope (16 Octobre 2006)

et voici les deux dernières...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Octobre 2006)

Vraiment, jolies cr&#233;ations, ces derni&#232;res photos! 

---

Souvenir d'une certaine &#233;poque.


----------



## mamyblue (17 Octobre 2006)

​ 
Trétien on ne peut pas aller plus loin que ce village, ça s'arrête là  
On est obligé de repartir par le même chemin... ​ 


​


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_la qualit&#233; de tes photos baisse mamy.
fais comme moi : quand tu n'as rien &#224; mettre, tu ne mets rien. 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> une photo avec des chalets qu'on dirait qu'il pleut et que ça fout le moral en berne


Ca me rappelle un week-end à la montagne au printemps dans une chambre toute sombre et triste parce que dehors il tombe des cordes et que tu n'as ABSOLUMENT rien à foutre de ta journée.

génial...


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_bon...

bah...







bah voui...


bah quoi ?!!

Touba quoi ! 
_


----------



## Doryphore (17 Octobre 2006)

Poisson ? C'est o&#249; ?


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_le truc poisseux qui me colle et qui est sens&#233; m'emp&#234;cher d'inonder ma salle de bains quand je lave mon corps d'Adonis picard avec embonpoint... 
_


----------



## Jec (17 Octobre 2006)

Première participation sur ce fil ... :rose:​


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2006)

c'est un echec, sur Safari du moins!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> c'est un echec, sur Safari du moins!



:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Picouto (17 Octobre 2006)

​ 
_Paris, tu vas me manquer_


----------



## alan.a (17 Octobre 2006)

Juste pour montrer que je ne suis pas mort 





cliquez sur l'image pour voir la suite.


----------



## mamyblue (17 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un week-end à la montagne au printemps dans une chambre toute sombre et triste parce que dehors il tombe des cordes et que tu n'as ABSOLUMENT rien à foutre de ta journée.
> 
> génial...


Ben oui ce jour là il faisait un temps à pas mettre un chat dehors, mais je vais suivre les conseils d'alèm


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Octobre 2006)

Nancy Jazz Pulsations 2006 quelques extraits...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Ailleurs, peut-être,
pas loin - qui sait ?
Hors de portée quand même,
bloqué ici.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2006)

mamy, tu aurais du reculer de quelques pas: il manque le bas de l'&#233;difice


----------



## mamyblue (17 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> mamy, tu aurais du reculer de quelques pas: il manque le bas de l'&#233;difice


J'ai recul&#233; au maximum vu qu'il y a un parc de voiture... Et je pense que c'est mieux comme &#231;a que de voir des toits de voitures.

Patoche derri&#232;re il y a la salle de gym


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> J'ai reculé au maximum vu qu'il y a un parc de voiture... Et je pense que c'est mieux comme ça que de voir des toits de voitures.



Dans certains cas il faut savoir se retenir d'appuyer sur le déclencheur


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Octobre 2006)

mon ombre est de trop selon vous ? ​


----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2006)

Il est vrai que les logiciels aident beaucoup,perso j'utilise l'outil retouche d'aperçu qui est très simple d'utilisation, et pour les cadres le logiciel de Gnoumy (BOWEBIMAGE)


----------



## Sloughi (17 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2006)

là pas de canards :mouais:


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2006)

moi je choisis photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


>



Tu m'enlèves les smileys du post


----------



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2006)

Si on revenait à nos gentils petits post d'image  

Un petit tour à Berlin, celle là je l'ai vraiment prise sur le coup à un feu rouge. J'aurais voulu que la tour soit nette pour contraster avec les voitures, mais le feu et passé au vert :rateau:

aucune retouche


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

La Bête pointe sa tête,
hors des paradis blancs.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2006)

j'en connais un qui a des probl&#232;mes avec son architecte ..


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> aucune retouche



 

Va voir en cuisine. En numérique, soit c'est ton appareil qui "retouche" sans te demander ton avis, soi c'est toi qui décides...


----------



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Va voir en cuisine. En num&#233;rique, soit c'est ton appareil qui "retouche" sans te demander ton avis, soi c'est toi qui d&#233;cides...




J'etends par l&#224; que j'ai choisie l'ouverture de diaphragme, l'ISO, le temps d'ouverture ..., seule la mise au point (qu'il n'as d'ailleurs &#224; peine eu le temps de faire, mais &#231;a ne se voit pas ) a &#233;t&#233; faite automatiquement.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_un ban du sujet pour le prochain hors-sujet. _


----------



## Craquounette (17 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (17 Octobre 2006)

Rien de tel qu'un petit jogging pour se relaxer




​


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_in vino veritas ai-je lu ?





_


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4014168 a dit:
			
		

> in vino veritas ai-je lu ?




copieur....


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## joubichou (18 Octobre 2006)

à ma fenêtre


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2006)

comme quoi, il y en a au moins un qui vole... :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (18 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Picouto (18 Octobre 2006)

_clic_​


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> comme quoi, il y en a au moins un qui vole... :rateau:



Je crois même qu'il y'en a cinq en circulation 

et pour ne pas flooder  











 ​


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (18 Octobre 2006)

Cet après midi, un petit goût de vacances, un petit café sur le port de Sanary-sur-Mer...


----------



## r0m1 (18 Octobre 2006)

Et toujours sur le port de Sanary  coucou: doudou83), deux petites photos des phallus des pointus (les petits bateaux des pécheurs en méditérannée)


----------



## Sloughi (18 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (18 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (18 Octobre 2006)




----------



## tantoillane (18 Octobre 2006)

joubichou, je ne sais pas si tu met un copyright sur tes phots, mais si ce n'est pas le cas faudra que tu donne un lien ou on peut les avoir en grand,

je veux trop les avoir en fond d'&#233;cran :love: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (18 Octobre 2006)

Je me répète en public : j'aime la matière de ton premier plan et la chaleur de ta photo dendrimere ​


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2006)

Sans retouche...


----------



## Picouto (18 Octobre 2006)

Voilà plus de 6 ans que j'écume Paris, dont 1 avec un APN à la main... les quais je les ai faits de long en large... parfois accompagné  ... et je n'avais jamais vu ce pilier 




​


----------



## joubichou (18 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Voil&#224; plus de 6 ans que j'&#233;cume Paris, dont 1 avec un APN &#224; la main... les quais je les ai faits de long en large... parfois accompagn&#233;  ... et je n'avais jamais vu ce pilier


C'est une statue repr&#233;sentant sainte Genevi&#232;ve n'est-ce pas ?

EDIT : Renseignement pris, il s'agit bien d'une statue repr&#233;sentant sainte Genevi&#232;ve, sculpt&#233;e par Paul Landowski. Situ&#233;e sur le pont de la Tournelle, cette &#339;uvre est inscrite au patrimoine mondial de l'UNESCO.


----------



## Picouto (18 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est une statue repr&#233;sentant sainte Genevi&#232;ve n'est-ce pas ?


C'est exact mon cher Doc (quelle culture quand m&#234;me  )...

C'est donc sur le Pont de Tournelle et c'est Ste Genevi&#232;ve sculpt&#233;e par Landovski (ou avec un w je sais plus...). Ce pont (l'actuel) est le 5&#232;me ou 6&#232;me... tous les pr&#233;c&#233;dents se sont effondr&#233;s du fait de catastrophe naturelle (ou presque). Ste Genevi&#232;ve semble donc &#234;tre l&#224; pour &#233;viter une ni&#232;me destruction qui s'av&#232;re aujourd'hui assez peu probable.

Voila pour l'histoire.

_
Mon assistante Edith me fait remarquer gentillement que je viens de me faire toaster dans les grandes largeurs et que c'est donc un w. 
_


----------



## Picouto (19 Octobre 2006)

:sleep:​


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Octobre 2006)

Le monstre de face


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (19 Octobre 2006)

Envie de vacances... en bleu...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Nat Design (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (19 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Lastrada (19 Octobre 2006)

On d&#233;bute, on d&#233;bute...


Alors, je viens de d&#233;couvrir le raw, voila.


----------



## Sloughi (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (20 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (20 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

Allez, je me lance...
Photo prise lors d'un photo trip à Montmartre avec un ami (qui utilisait à l'époque du Canon et vient enfin de comprendre que Nikon, c'est mieux ).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Il y a des choses vraiment sympa sur ce topic  Je rajoute un de mes clich&#233;s que j'aime bien. Ce clich&#233; a &#233;t&#233; pris l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re pas loin de chez moi en fin de journ&#233;e  &#224; Quiberon (56).


----------



## wip (20 Octobre 2006)

Elis


----------



## SirDeck (20 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> On débute, on débute...
> 
> 
> Alors, je viens de découvrir le raw, voila.
> ...




Fait un tirage papier pour voir comment ça fourmille dans les ombres  

et achète un disque dur ​


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (20 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Il y a des choses vraiment sympa sur ce topic  Je rajoute un de mes clichés que j'aime bien. Ce cliché a été pris l'année dernière pas loin de chez moi en fin de journée à Quiberon (56).


Tres jolie photo (meme si elle souffre d'une compression un peu forte à mon avis)


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Il y a des choses vraiment sympa sur ce topic  Je rajoute un de mes clich&#233;s que j'aime bien. Ce clich&#233; a &#233;t&#233; pris l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re pas loin de chez moi en fin de journ&#233;e  &#224; Quiberon (56).
> 
> On ne cite pas les photos.  Foguenne



(Arghh elle est jolie celle-l&#224;... )
Dis-moi, t'as les Exifs de cette photo ?


----------



## imimi (20 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> (Arghh elle est jolie celle-l&#224;... )
> Dis-moi, t'as les Exifs de cette photo ?


Heum... oui alors heu... c'&#233;tait juste pour dire qu'on n'a pas le droit de citer les photos et aussi qu'ici on n'a pas le droit non plus de parler trop technique. T'vas t'en rendre compte d'ici sous peu je pense   



Tr&#232;s beaux clich&#233;s encore m'sieurs, dames


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Heum... oui alors heu... c'était juste pour dire qu'on n'a pas le droit de citer les photos et aussi qu'ici on n'a pas le droit non plus de parler trop technique. T'vas t'en rendre compte d'ici sous peu je pense
> 
> 
> 
> Très beaux clichés encore m'sieurs, dames



Merci pour l'info...!
Promis, je ne le referrai plus... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tres jolie photo (meme si elle souffre d'une compression un peu forte à mon avis)



Merci 



Majintode a dit:


> (Arghh elle est jolie celle-là... )
> Dis-moi, t'as les Exifs de cette photo ?



Merci . Oui j'ai les exifs je te les envoie par MP. Je confirme ce que dit imimi  Donc mieux vaut passer par MP.


----------



## toys (20 Octobre 2006)

un classique toujours aussi simpa


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Octobre 2006)

Soirée John Zorn hier soir au chapiteau:
solo 
quartet masada
trio pain killer :John Zorn +un bassiste électrique complètement taré + un batteur chinois tout aussi fou  EXTRA


----------



## joubichou (20 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

_Pour Sidney, &#231;a va Laswell n'&#233;tait pas totalement &#224; la masse ? il a parfois du mal &#224; ne pas rester scotch&#233; grave avec "le Coka" lui ! _


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017943 a dit:
			
		

> _Pour Sidney, ça va Laswell n'était pas totalement à la masse ? il a parfois du mal à ne pas rester scotché grave avec "le Coka" lui ! _



le bassiste ,oui C Laswell...tain arrangé le gars ...ca reveille en tout cas ...

du John Zorn quoi ... 

Je préfère Massada ,mais Pain Killer c'était assez interessant...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Octobre 2006)

P***** j'aurais d&#251; revenir &#224; Nancy hier&#8230; :'(


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, j'aime bien ce petit bricolage...






L'all&#233;e derri&#232;re la haie du jardin. (Le vert &#224; gauche c'est des arbres, le rouge c'est une brouette )
Les couleurs me plaisent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Infect et putassier...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Infect et putassier...


Ouaip, vraiment naze.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Infect et putassier...


Pov'tocard! T'sais pas c'qu'est bon, toi, ya qu'&#224; voir c'que tu bois. 

edit : avec un "s" et "ce que vous buvez".


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Octobre 2006)

oui et avant hier il y avait Ahmad Jamal...Dédé Ceccarelli avec Bireli Lagrene


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> le bassiste ,oui C Laswell...tain arrangé le gars ...ca reveille en tout cas ...
> 
> du John Zorn quoi ...
> 
> Je préfère Massada ,mais Pain Killer c'était assez interessant...



_perso, je préfère Massacre de Laswell avec Frith et le petit nouveau... 

j'ai vu ces trois là (Zorn, Frith, Laswell) avec un batteur de Hard-Rock à la cité de la musique, c'était euh... strange... 

Bobby : bienvenue chez nous.

(en passant, Zorn s'est coupé les cheveux... j'aimais bien son look nerd de ses débuts... )_


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, puisque c'est comme ça, un autre bricolage :





Fait avec une photo de feu de cheminée (déjà postée ici d'ailleurs il me semble).
Contraction, effet zoom...
Ca donne ce truc qui ressemble plus à de l'image de synthèse quà autre chose... Ca fait un peu "j'abuse des effets comme un salopard" mais j'aime bien le résultat


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Je ne varie pas d'un iota quant à mon avis sur ta production...


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2006)

Allez, bonne nuit.


----------



## SirDeck (21 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Allez, bonne nuit.


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> t&#233;l&#233;phone ..



-All&#244; ..? Oui..., oui..., non pas ce soir..., on verra..je t'appelle , t'inqui&#232;te pas..., oui..., oui.., non ... ok ... &#224; plus tard ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne varie pas d'un iota quant &#224; mon avis sur ta production...


Nous sommes d'accord. A chier. 




_'scuse, Al&#232;m. Je repars direct et ne reviens plus...  Enfin, sauf si Bobby continue &#224; poster ces trucs_


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## al02 (21 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Un c&#233;l&#232;bre &#233;glise, pas loin de chez moi...






OUi, celle-ci !

Belle photo !  :love:


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> OUi, celle-ci !



Problème de lien apparemment...


----------



## al02 (21 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Probl&#232;me de lien apparemment...



Lien r&#233;par&#233; : il s'agit de l'&#233;glise D'Auvers-sur-Oise, peinte par Van Gogh !

EFFECTIVEMENT, ce lien ne fonctionne pas sur Internet Explorer (mais il est bon sur Camino !!)

Voici la bonne image :


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2006)

franchement pas terrible ta r&#233;paration....


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## al02 (21 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> franchement pas terrible ta r&#233;paration....



Effectivement, &#231;a ne marche pas sur I.E. par contre, pas de probl&#232;me sur Camino ! (l'image &#233;tait rest&#233;e dans le cache !)


Edt : il fallait lire : http://www.chez.com/jeremy13/Van_gogh/galerie/tableaux/034.jpg

(le site a peut-&#234;tre &#233;t&#233; mis  &#224; jour entre-temps ?)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Allez. Tu retentes une 4eme fois ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2006)

Bobby, t'abuse des effets comme un salopard! 


 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bobby, t'abuse des effets comme un salopard!
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Ah!... Tu trouves aussi, hein?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bobby, t'abuse des effets comme un salopard!
> 
> 
> :rateau:



QUOI???COMMENT CA???? 





Je ne vois pas du tout ce que vous voulez dire messieurs...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_dites les Hardeurs, on vous d&#233;range ? vous voulez que je vous cr&#233;e un sujet rien qu'&#224; vous ?_


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4018957 a dit:
			
		

> _dites les Hardeurs, on vous d&#233;range ? vous voulez que je vous cr&#233;e un sujet rien qu'&#224; vous ?_


Ben quoi?
Je mets des photos moi, chuis gentil... 

C'est les autres, l&#224;, qui _devraient faire la nuance entre le bar et Portfolio, veux-tu dire ?_


----------



## r0m1 (21 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bobby, t'abuse des effets comme un salopard!
> 
> 
> :rateau:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah!... Tu trouves aussi, hein?...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> QUOI???COMMENT CA????
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas du tout ce que vous voulez dire monsieur...




Bof, je trouve que ca change des tites fleurs, j'aime bien certaines couleurs , notamment l'avant derni&#232;re


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben quoi?
> Je mets des photos moi, chuis gentil...


Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que tu es _gentil_ d'avoir posté _ces_ photos, ça non, mais tu les as postées, on ne peut pas t'enlever ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2006)

Ouais!!!! De toute façon, tu lui passes tout à lui...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_hey mon Pat', apr&#232;s on va dire que je te passe tout aussi. _


----------



## al02 (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018861 a dit:
			
		

> Allez. Tu retentes une 4eme fois ?



Voilà !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> [....]



J'aime bien les couleurs... sympa!  Sinon je ne sais pas si il y a des amateurs de voiles... mais voi&#231;i 1 clich&#233; que j'aime bien que j'ai pris entre Lorient et Groix. J'ai laiss&#233; les exifs pour ceux qui les veulent  C'&#233;tait un jour o&#249; le temps n'&#233;tait pas &#224; la f&#234;te  





​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Mouais...
Manque de rose.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Effectivement, ça ne marche pas sur I.E. par contre, pas de problème sur Camino ! (l'image était restée dans le cache !)
> 
> 
> Edt : il fallait lire : http://www.chez.com/jeremy13/Van_gogh/galerie/tableaux/034.jpg
> ...


Bizarre, quand je cliques directement dessus, j'ai une erreur. Par contre si je fais ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet, là ça marche...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Allez...

Une derni&#232;re.




Pour l'ambiance chaleureuse qu'elle d&#233;gage.


----------



## benkenobi (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez... Une dernière.



Attention, tu vas en rassurer plus d'un...


----------



## SirDeck (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Octobre 2006)

Masada


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Photos de la pustule



Et ben moi je les aimes bien tes photos


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2006)

je sais un peu floue :rateau: mais j'aime cette photo​


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_ah tiens, j'apprends donc que Dave joue aussi du Bugle, &#231;a ne ressemble pas &#224; son type de jeu pourtant. _


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et ben moi je les aimes bien tes photos


Ah quand m&#234;me!
Quelqu'un qui a des go&#251;ts de chiottes, comme moi!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4019515 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, j'apprends donc que Dave joue aussi du Bugle, &#231;a ne ressemble pas &#224; son type de jeu pourtant. _




oui sinon ,on trouve les morceau de pain killer avec laswell sur itunes ...

pour ceux qui veulent impressionner les voisins ce soir ! 

pain killer

enfin je dis ca mais moi ca m'impressionne pas ,j'ai l'habitude ,je trouve que Coltrane a la fin de sa vie avait ouvert la voie a des trucs du genre la ,meme si c'est diff&#233;rent ,la musique de john zorn .


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Octobre 2006)

rien a voir avec John Zorn


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2006)

Pfiou y'a de belles choses  (a part les merdes de Bobby  )


----------



## Sloughi (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## esope (21 Octobre 2006)

mes premiers pas en RAW avec lightroom...














bravo à tous pour vos tofs (et même à bobby moi j'aime bien  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Octobre 2006)

la derniere de bobby on dirait qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; prise avec un st&#233;nop&#233;...

la preuve


----------



## esope (21 Octobre 2006)

la suite de mes arbouses...


----------



## SirDeck (21 Octobre 2006)

esope a dit:


> mes premiers pas en RAW avec lightroom...





bon ben je me site :
"Imprime pour voir comment ça fourmille et achète un disque dur".


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est quoi ça?
> 
> Ca veut dire que c'est moche?



va voir mon lien tu sauras...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2006)

tu vis ta vie, on s'en fout grave... 
J'ai refait ma photo de chapelle.
J'aime bien les couleurs, le seul truc qui m'emmerde c'est le contour du batiment : on dirait que la chapelle a &#233;t&#233; rajout&#233;e sur le ciel alors que non. C'est assez &#233;nervant.
Sinon elle me plait assez.
Je me suis m&#234;me emmerd&#233; &#224; mettre un cadre &#224; la con, c'est pour dire. 






edit : ouais sydney, j'ai vu. 
re-edit@esope : ben ouais j'ai vu, c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai corrig&#233; le bouzin.


----------



## SirDeck (22 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'aime bien les couleurs, le seul truc qui m'emmerde c'est le contour du batiment : on dirait que la chapelle a été rajoutée sur le ciel alors que non. C'est assez énervant.
> [/URL]



C'est classique en HDR. Sans doute le même phénomène. Pour ne pas l'avoir, il faut justement monter la photo.  



SirDeck a dit:


> Et bien en fait, si tu as des ruptures franches entre hautes et basses lumière, tu vas obtenir des halos. Jette un il sur ce type de photo sur Flickr ou ailleurs. Tu verras bien le phénomène.
> 
> À lancienne avec masque et tout le tintouin, tu contrôles mieux ce que tu fais. Mais tu y passes la semaine


----------



## gresillons (22 Octobre 2006)

Water jump


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2006)

Hier soir sur la promenade des Anglais. Au bout d'un quart d'heure de bagarre la gars a sorti un poisson qui devait faire dans les 2kg


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2006)

quelle patience tu as avec les canard Joubi ,ca fait longtemps que je voulais te complimenter ,ca bouge tellement ces betes...


----------



## Virpeen (22 Octobre 2006)

Promenade en forêt aujourd'hui... histoire de ne pas rester toute la journée le nez collé au mac...:rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Promenade en for&#234;t aujourd'hui... histoire de ne pas rester toute la journ&#233;e le nez coll&#233; au mac...:rose:



Alors l&#224; bravo! C'est g&#233;nial! Surtout la 1 et la 3! J'adore!  

Allez une pour faire comme Bobby: je pousse les curseurs &#224; fond et je regarde ce que &#231;a fait:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2006)

Comme y'en a qui aiment bien j'en remet une


----------



## joubichou (22 Octobre 2006)

ben quoi,faut bien une petite tempête tous les cinq ans pour relancer le boulot:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (22 Octobre 2006)

la dernière je le jure,passque demain je grimpe il faut que j'me couche tôt


----------



## jahrom (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (22 Octobre 2006)

de biens jolies photos ici, même curseurs à fond


----------



## fanou (22 Octobre 2006)

on est félin pour l'autre...


----------



## peyret (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2006)

Beaucoup plus classique que les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes:


----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Octobre 2006)

Très jolies photos, bravo à tous   






 ​


----------



## r0m1 (22 Octobre 2006)

Petite suite de gouttes d'eau apr&#232;s pas mal d'effort pour tout comprendre comment il marche toshop... (merci frangin )


----------



## Lastrada (22 Octobre 2006)

Edit:


----------



## Sloughi (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Octobre 2006)

Une p'tite fleur pour commencer la journée


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Champ eoliens. Aucunes retouches n&b d'origine via mon Ricoh grd 




​


----------



## iNano (23 Octobre 2006)

Évidemment, c'est pas malin de venir poster des photos de forêt après le passage de Virpeen, mais bon... 
C'est un tronc brisé sur lequel se sont installées quelques brindilles, feuilles et autres petites plantes... Je l'aime bien et la lumière en sous-bois était vraiment jolie...


----------



## joubichou (23 Octobre 2006)

coucou


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @R&#233;mi et/ou Paul : c'est la m&#234;me prise de vue&#8230; Si &#231;a d&#233;range&#8230; je ne serai pas vex&#233;e si vous en supprimez une&#8230;
> voil&#224; que me vient une question accessoire : c'est possible, &#231;a, de supprimer une seule image d'un post&#8230; ou c'est le post entier ?
> 
> et bravo &#224; tous !



&#199;a ne d&#233;range absolument pas. 

Oui, c'est possible de supprimer une seul image d'un post, d'en rajouter,...   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Octobre 2006)

Je sais que je suis HS mais le vert fluo ca faisait mal aux yeux Paul


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je sais que je suis HS mais le vert fluo fait mal aux yeux Paul



Effectivement, c'est corrigé.


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Euh chérie je crois que j'ai rétrécie dans les rouleaux lors du programme essorage... 







Regarde chérie je ne suis pas tout seul ... 






Ok je sors ​


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

C'est vraiment la plus belle ville du monde...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> C'est vraiment la plus belle ville du monde...



Je ne sais pas si c'est la plus belle ville du monde  , mais le rouge du ciel me plais beaucoup


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est la plus belle ville du monde  , mais le rouge du ciel me plais beaucoup



Merci ! 
Bon, on dit "l'une des plus belles villes du monde" alors...


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Octobre 2006)

On finira bien par se croiser Macmarco


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Merci !
> Bon, on dit "l'une des plus belles villes du monde" alors...



C'&#233;tait pour  car c'est vrai que c'est une bien jolie ville


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Octobre 2006)

Prise en passant


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> C'est vraiment la plus belle ville du monde...




C'est vrai, tu n'as pas tort


----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est vrai, tu n'as pas tort


wouaaaahhhhhhhh :love:
j'adore ce que tu fais Dendrimere  

Vu comme ça, c'est beau Paris


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:


> On finira bien par se croiser Macmarco







Y a des chances !


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est vrai, tu n'as pas tort


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est vrai, tu n'as pas tort


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Octobre 2006)

et le bas aussi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> coucou  http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/205/resizeddsc00021gi4.jpg




comme le bidule de distributeur me dit : vous devriez en donner à d'autre que tjs à joubichou,  

wala, j'viens le dire ici pour une fois : sublime photo comme d'hab', j'adore!  :love:


----------



## r0m1 (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous, je continue dans ma s&#233;rie sur les gouttes, bon apr&#232;s c'est promis, j'arr&#234;te avec... :rateau:  (enfin, la recherche de la goutte parfaite &#231;a peut prendre du temps ... )


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2006)

Pour une sieste comme on veut...​


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2006)

Y para una Nit de Sueños... cuando querais... :rateau: ​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (24 Octobre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/_MG_8680.jpg



MMM... les ciels d'automne.


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Allez, je vous mets un petit tryptique, ça ne fait pas de mal En fait, c'est ici qu'on fabrique les nuages Vous ne le saviez pas ?


 

j'avais déjà posté cette photo, mais je pense que c'est le même endroit...(du côté d'Ivry, c'est par là que tu habites, n'est-ce pas ;-) )


----------



## joubichou (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

dur de passer derrière vous tous. Merci Joubichou, j'adore tes photos.






et toujours Vidocq;


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

PS : Bravo à tous  Belle page


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Prao...
​









​


----------



## Sloughi (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Octobre 2006)

Et il pleuvait...


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> *h&#233; ho !! *




Odr&#233;, tu m'apprends &#224; faire l'autruche. Superbes.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

garantie en couleurs mais sous la neige.


----------



## Galatée (25 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous !  

Bon, une photo de touriste : la maison que tout le monde prend en photo dans le marais poitevin...  :love:  :love: 

*Marais...*






En fait, le cadre bleu est un peu trop bleu, non ? 


Edith : O. c'est peut-&#234;tre flou, mais les couleurs sont :love: :love: (je le dis ici car je n'ai pas de petits pois... ) 
re Edith : tu parlais de imac56 ? 

Au fait, sans rapport, mais joubichou et jptk, mouarf mouarf... I got you !

Euh et aussi, merci les gens pour les cdb... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

J'adore cet effet je ne sais pourquoi  Dites le moi si vous en avez marre... 




​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est tout flou​



Je sais j'ai du me faire arnaquer lors de l'achat de mon objectif, car la netteté ne se fait qu'au milieu....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Odré, tu m'apprends à faire l'autruche. Superbes.



Plait il ? (Doc©)

Serais en rapport à mes nonpostage ? Parce que pas de rapport avec la photo de joubichou  

Mais je vous suis ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Plait il ? (Doc©)
> 
> Serais en rapport à mes nonpostage ? Parce que pas de rapport avec la photo de joubichou
> 
> Mais je vous suis ...



non, c'est pas ça, c'est que je ne sais pas enfouir ma tête dans le sable.:rose:  Et là, il y a de très belles photos, alors je poste mais...bon... c'est pas aussi bien.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Et là, il y a de très belles photos, alors je poste mais...bon... c'est pas aussi bien.


Ça n'a pas la moindre importance. Tout ce qu'on attend de toi ici, c'est que tu laisses jouer ta petite musique, pas d'être Mozart.


----------



## joubichou (25 Octobre 2006)

bonsoir à tous ,une petite oie avant le pèrniflard


----------



## toys (25 Octobre 2006)

je sais plus si je l'ai mise ou pas .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

toys a dit:


> je sais plus si je l'ai mise ou pas .
> 
> *
> tof d'une demoiselle...*


Demande-lui, elle s'en rappelle peut-&#234;tre si elle n'&#233;tait pas so&#251;le


----------



## r0m1 (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

toys a dit:


> je sais plus si je l'ai mise ou pas .
> *tof d'une très jolie demoiselle*



_en tout cas, Clisson remonte dans mon estime !   _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (25 Octobre 2006)

Petite carte postale...


----------



## Sloughi (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2006)

Le ciel nous a gaté ce soir...

Cliquez sur l'image, une toute pitite série.

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Octobre 2006)

C'est l'été   











   et bravo à tous  ​


----------



## toys (25 Octobre 2006)

non ce n'est pas ma chérie mais celle d'un potes 






message pour alèm: clisson est l'une des plus belle ville de france et je te jure que les demoiselle sont aussi belle que la ville.


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

toys a dit:


> message pour alèm: clisson est l'une des plus belle ville de france et je te jure que les demoiselle sont aussi belle que la ville.



_je ne sais pas... trop loin au bout de la toroute... 

mauvaise image due à une collègue  et en plus il parait qu'à Clisson on fait du bruit avec des guitares...    

mais si tu m'invites à HellFest, je viendrais ! 
_


----------



## toys (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025233 a dit:
			
		

> _je ne sais pas... trop loin au bout de la toroute...
> 
> mauvaise image due à une collègue  et en plus il parait qu'à Clisson on fait du bruit avec des guitares...
> 
> ...


ha la la la question que je doit enduré deux a trois fois par mois voir par semaine.
et bien je m'en escuse mais je ne fait plus partie de l'équipe d'organisation du festival mais juste de la techinque (bien moins de reponsabilité et de strees)

mais il faut venir je vous jure s'est superbe.
et passé au café des cordeliers de ma part dans se cas la. 

s'est qui ta collège. (je lui casse la tête).


----------



## EMqA (25 Octobre 2006)

Pas grand chose à poster en ce moment a part une petite porte de sarlat.
Mais toujours de grands bravo à tous.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Octobre 2006)

Suite et fin... après j'en ai plus, c'est promis


----------



## SirDeck (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Mops Argo (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (25 Octobre 2006)

Y'a des artistes ici.


:respects:


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Y'a des artistes ici.



_oui, toi, quand tu l'auras enfin admis, mais je te cite pour exemple hein... _


----------



## esope (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_ohhhh je sens que dendrim&#232;re passe du c&#244;t&#233; obscur... beinvenue ici cher ami. _


----------



## esope (26 Octobre 2006)

(je décline toute responsabilité, je ne m'amuse pas au canard dans mon bain c'est celui de mon frère   , r0m1 si tu me vois pas taper ... )


----------



## r0m1 (26 Octobre 2006)

esope a dit:


> _*Mon magnifique canard...*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'assume parfaitement   

_Tu pers rien pour attendre... je te le ferai payer..._


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Octobre 2006)

Encore quelques couleurs &#224; Qu&#233;bec
Bient&#244;t, tout ne sera que blancheur
Bonheur des saisons changeantes
Douceur de vivre




Photo prise en plein milieu de la ville.

---

Bravo les artistes!


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà poste :


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_ah tiens, je crois reconnaitre cette fille, sympa la photo... 
_


----------



## joubichou (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Une petite ballade ce jour


 




​


----------



## Majintode (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (26 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> batof de camaret



Y aurait pas un cur&#233; avec une particularit&#233; physique,  l&#224; bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Ecomusé de St Degan à Brech (Morbihan) suite




​


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Majintode (26 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Y aurait pas un curé avec une particularité physique,  là bas ?



Si si, carrément...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Octobre 2006)

Dernière promenade dans la carrière abandonnée... Je sais, on ne dirait pas qu'on est dans une carrière... :rose:


----------



## EMqA (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2006)

pour répondre


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## canardo (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macelene (27 Octobre 2006)

Les petits cailloux percés de l'Île de Ré   ​


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2006)

Eh mais c'est le Cab par l&#224;...      

Je suis descendu &#224; l'h&#244;tel &#224; c&#244;t&#233; en septembre dernier...  :king:


----------



## joubichou (27 Octobre 2006)

hop


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Coucher de soleil Quiberonnais




​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Et une plus perso 




​


----------



## gresillons (27 Octobre 2006)

Une image qui raffraichit :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## GroDan (27 Octobre 2006)

En passant, et me rappeller &#224; votre bon souvenir.
On installe cette petite for&#234;t de portraits, le 14 novembre, avec une scenographie des bains douches, des mois qu'on est sur 3 expos en m&#234;me temps, on termine et c'est bien !


----------



## esope (27 Octobre 2006)

gresillons a dit:


> Une image qui raffraichit :rateau:
> 
> 
> *Fraise qui tombe​*



puisque on est dans les trucs rafraîchissants...










@grodan--> c'est sympa ton "mur" de portraits


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Octobre 2006)

je reviens avec cette photo ,mais cadrage plus serré et rajout de "grain"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Octobre 2006)

et le trio d'Ahmad Jamal...
je voudrais signaler à ceux qui font de la photo de scene ,que pour çà ,le D200 est un vrai régal ...
exposition quasi parfaite tout le temps ,AF véloce avec les focales fixes non AFS ...bref du bonheur...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> et le trio d'Ahmad Jamal...
> je voudrais signaler &#224; ceux qui font de la photo de scene ,que pour &#231;&#224; ,le D200 est un vrai r&#233;gal ...
> exposition quasi parfaite tout le temps ,AF v&#233;loce avec les focales fixes non AFS ...bref du bonheur...



Petite question : ils t'autorisent le Flash ou tu fais sans ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4028598 a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : ils t'autorisent le Flash ou tu fais sans ?




non jamais ,non seulement le flash est rarement autoris&#233; ,mais meme s'il l'est ,c'est pas beau les photos de scene au flash...


et voici John Zorn sans flou de boug&#233;


----------



## SirDeck (27 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/1483/resizedimg5280nb3.jpg



 j'aime bien.


----------



## HmJ (28 Octobre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Encore quelques couleurs à Québec
> Bientôt, tout ne sera que blancheur
> Bonheur des saisons changeantes
> Douceur de vivre
> ...



C'est vrai que c'est en ce moment l'ete indien.


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (28 Octobre 2006)




----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2006)

je vois qu'on fréquente les mêmes endroits


----------



## ederntal (28 Octobre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> je vois qu'on fréquente les mêmes endroits




C'est ou ?
C'est sublime !


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> *City light*
> 
> 
> 
> ​






Un air de "Lost in translation" que j'aime beaucoup !   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2006)

Sorti chercher des champis... mais pas trouvé... 




Une petite galerie.


----------



## joubichou (28 Octobre 2006)

prise cet apr&#232;s midi,vivement que j'aie un vrai objectif macro


----------



## Dory (28 Octobre 2006)

Pas si lointain....


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2006)

Vraiment cool cette photo Dory !   :love:


----------



## joubichou (28 Octobre 2006)

ah oui j'en ai pris une autre belle aujourd'hui


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Oui, vraiment !  :love:
> 
> et maintenant, retour à la culture et à la
> o
> ...




A la quoi ? 
Manquent des lettres ?


----------



## Sloughi (28 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Et par ce post je f&#234;te mes 2000 posts ....


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Dory (28 Octobre 2006)

> J'aime quand mon chat me regarde travailler.



Joli chat...

Belles photos ....


----------



## SirDeck (28 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Iotai (28 Octobre 2006)

Ca me rappelle celle ci : pris (et relach&#233;...) entre Southampton et Portsmouth. C'&#233;tait mon premier ! (et mon dernier...) 




Edit : trop tard... et &#224; 3h dimanche matin, il sera 2h, qu'on se le dise !


----------



## tbr (28 Octobre 2006)

Quelques photos :































​


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## maiwen (28 Octobre 2006)

en m'occupant de mon nouveau site de photos, je suis tombée sur de "vieux" trucs, et du coup je m'en suis occupée un peu et ...




noel dernier dans les Vosges


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> en m'occupant de mon nouveau site de photos, je suis tombée sur de "vieux" trucs, et du coup je m'en suis occupée un peu et ...
> 
> ​
> noel dernier dans les Vosges



ou dans les vosges ?quelle ville ?
tu étais sur les cretes ,hohneck etc???


----------



## maiwen (29 Octobre 2006)

je t'avouerai que je sais pas du tout o&#249; j'ai pris cette photo ... apr&#232;s j'&#233;tais &#224; St Maurice sur moselle voil&#224; 

edit : voil&#224; au pied du ballon d'Alsace exactement ... mais sans photos c'est moins marrant pens&#233;-je


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> je t'avouerai que je sais pas du tout où j'ai pris cette photo ... après j'étais à St Maurice sur moselle voilà




au pied du ballon d'alsace ,tout pres du thillot ...


----------



## tbr (29 Octobre 2006)

Fichtre ! Des Vosgiens. 

... comme moi.

On est mal barré.


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Octobre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> Fichtre ! Des Vosgiens.
> 
> ... comme moi.
> 
> On est mal barré.



m'insulte pas  
moi je suis de Thionville ,Metz, Nancy ...
les Vosges ,c'est en vacances chez ma tante ...
Vosgien ,moi tssssss.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (29 Octobre 2006)

tiens pis un oiseau pris ce matin


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> ..._*ces champignons ne devaient pas être bons...*_
> 
> ....



Au contraire, mon cher paul, au contraire, ils avaient l'air rudement bons...


----------



## PommeQ (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## zamal85 (29 Octobre 2006)

pour avis

d'autres sur mon blog....


----------



## tbr (29 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ >De l'eau en pente... G&#233;nial pour le ski nautique.

Belle photo sinon, c'est juste que la perspective est trompeuse; on a envie de redresser* le tout tant &#231;a se rapproche fortement de l'horizontale.




* ou de renverser.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Octobre 2006)

zamal85 a dit:


> pour avis
> 
> d'autres sur mon blog....



de belles causes sur ton blog !bonne continuation


----------



## PommeQ (29 Octobre 2006)

:rateau: 









​:love:


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)

_ouch, &#231;a fait ramer ma freebox V3 !! :affraid: (bon, ok le mac scanne des tophs en mode ICE)_

par contre, je ne tiens pas &#224; ce que la tendance 600 pixels + un petit peu plus se g&#233;n&#233;ralise, merci &#224;  tous d'avance. 




hop : Maiwen, tbr, macmarco, joubichou et PommeQ sont concern&#233;s sur les deux derni&#232;res pages...


----------



## joubichou (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

Pommes


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)

_et paf !! _


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4030475 a dit:
			
		

> _et paf !! _



C'est quoi un paf ? sur le pif ?


----------



## Sloughi (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (29 Octobre 2006)

un petit oiseau avant l'apéro


----------



## Craquounette (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2006)

Une cousine de Silvia participait hier à Miss Portugal du Luxembourg et elle m'avait demandé de prendre quelques photos.  
La vie est cruelle, trop cruelle.


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

Une photo de la gagnante ? :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Une photo de la gagnante ? :rose:


Non.  Je ne pensais pas qu'elle gagnerait. 
J'en ai plein de la première dauphine.  






Pas évident les photos avec la fumée qu'ils rajoutaient et puis ma maîtrise du flash est comment on dit...nul.


----------



## PommeQ (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)

_il ya un mois, j'ai voulu prendre avec ma compagne une fus&#233;e pour le septi&#232;me ciel qui attendait l&#224; sur la plage de Berck et je me suis retrouv&#233; c&#233;libataire...  :casse: m&#233;fiez-vous, c'est une fus&#233;e monoplace...  _





_bien s&#251;r, cliquez sur l'image ! 


_


----------



## joubichou (29 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ : moi aussi, je t'aime bien mais tu devrais lire ce que j'&#233;cris plus haut... 
[/I][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

la photo de pomme cul fait 385 par 600 ou est le probl&#232;me ?:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> la photo de pomme cul fait 385 par 600 ou est le problème:mouais: :mouais:


_
parce qu'il l'a édité depuis... comme quoi, il me lit... 
_


----------



## Lastrada (29 Octobre 2006)

Sympa le parc floral de Vincennes, j'y avais plus mis les pieds depuis 20 ans.


----------



## PommeQ (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4030588 a dit:
			
		

> _
> parce qu'il l'a édité depuis... comme quoi, il me lit...
> _



Bien sur, je te lis Alèm ... je me suis fourvoyé car mes photos étaient deja downloadées sur ImageShack ... et je me suis vite repris, de peur de subir tes foudres  

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (29 Octobre 2006)

Jolie Tibo. Et ... Paul !!!


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2006)

Paul: vermine!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Paul: vermine!



Je sais.


----------



## PommeQ (29 Octobre 2006)

Va falloir arreter de nous ennerver  

 


PS : encore encore encore


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2006)

Encore un portrait.


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

Bon c'est la premi&#232;re photo que je poste une photo. Faut &#234;tre sympa avec moi.  

de plus, je n'ai que mon K750i comme appareil photo.

petits poissons


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)

_



une galerie impromptue avant longtemps en lien sur cette image...
_


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (29 Octobre 2006)

​
ps : mon nouveau site de photos en cliquant sur les images


----------



## Lastrada (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonsaï !!


----------



## esope (30 Octobre 2006)

Bon j'ai rien à poster mais c'est juste pour dire: Foguenne merci pour les photos de défilé :love: , Alem elle est franchement cool Holga (ça me donne envie de m'y remettre), Maiwen j'aime beaucoup tes paysages et ton site est superbe, et Lastrada ...


----------



## jahrom (30 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Encore un portrait.



La bière : Quel fléau !


----------



## Virpeen (30 Octobre 2006)

Le bout du tunnel !


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Octobre 2006)

Jahrom


----------



## twk (30 Octobre 2006)

Un air de mordor


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2006)

​
veuillez considérer ça comme de l'abstrait :rose:

twk : "Beaucoup de sang à coulé cette nuit"


----------



## joubichou (30 Octobre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (30 Octobre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a a l'air trop sympa chez toi mamy... :d


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça a l'air trop sympa chez toi mamy... :d


Saint Joseph, dans sa niche, a veillé sur toute mon enfance. En souvenir de lui, je resterai donc charitable envers mamy.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Saint Joseph, dans sa niche



Saint Joseph était un clébard? :mouais:  



:rateau:


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Saint Joseph, dans sa niche, a veillé sur toute mon enfance. En souvenir de lui, je resterai donc charitable envers mamy.





Dans sa niche ? c'était le nom de ton chien alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Dans sa niche ? c'était le nom de ton chien alors ?



Grillé....!


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> &#199;a a l'air trop sympa chez toi mamy... :d



Pourquoi tu n'aimes pas les roses dans un pot en plastique?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n'aimes pas les roses dans un pot en plastique?



Pas quand elles sentent le sapin.

Allez, pour pas flooder.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Octobre 2006)

un peu classique mais bon...


----------



## fanou (30 Octobre 2006)

Mignonne, allons voir si la rose...
​



​


----------



## fanou (30 Octobre 2006)

Qui ce matin avait éclose...





​


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Une cousine de Silvia participait hier à Miss Portugal du Luxembourg et elle m'avait demandé de prendre quelques photos.
> La vie est cruelle, trop cruelle.



Et donc, c'est la cousine de Silvia ? Bon, bien, bien. Paul : MP !


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Octobre 2006)

Amok, su tu me regardes.... (plutot que de regarder les cousines de la femme de Paul)


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2006)

Superbe, Dendrimere !


----------



## joubichou (30 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

A la demande de certains d'entre vous, voici un joli petit requin. 






heu : &#231;a va mieux?


----------



## PommeQ (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> A la demande de certains d'entre vous, voici un joli petit requin.
> 
> http://jeu.starwars.free.fr/photos/requin.jpg



  la taille ... la taille


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

Message supprimé par DocEvil.


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2006)

en écho à la photo de Dendrimère (sans comparaison, juste le clin d'il), la grande sur de Lady Liberty, le premier modèle fondu, qui se trouve dans les jardins du Sénat, Paris.




Prise récemment lors d'un bel après-midi en agréable compagnie 

Au premier plan, l'arbre planté en souvenir des victimes du 11 septembre 2001.


----------



## jahrom (30 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (30 Octobre 2006)




----------



## toys (30 Octobre 2006)

mes grand parents au 50 ans de ma maman.


----------



## Sloughi (30 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Iotai (30 Octobre 2006)

À la roseraie de Portsmouth...






J'avoue, j'ai un peu poussé les curseurs... mais elle le vaut bien


----------



## EMqA (30 Octobre 2006)

Petit lever de soleil de septembre.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Octobre 2006)

I need to sleep, why don't u let me ?


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2006)

> sloughi : je trouve dommage que ton ciel soit cram&#233; et d&#233;lav&#233;&#8230; paradoxalement on perd le raport de contraste avec la vase noire

_sinon, pour teo, je me demande si les tours &#224; proximit&#233; de la Libert&#233; de dendrim&#232;de ne seraient pas plus celles de Beaugrenelle que de Manhattan _

retour aux cieux, mes petits matins &#224; moi (oui je sais le ciel est aussi surex par endroits) je n&#8216;arr&#234;te pas de passer de &#8220;j&#8217;aime&#8221; &#224; &#8220;j&#8217;aime pas&#8221;&#8230; et inversement


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> (...)
> _sinon, pour teo, je me demande si les tours &#224; proximit&#233; de la Libert&#233; de dendrim&#232;de ne seraient pas plus celles de Beaugrenelle que de Manhattan _
> (...)



_Alors, les Liberty, quelle grande famille _

(...)


Un caf&#233; chez Georges pour se remettre d'une immersion totale dans l'IKB cet apr&#232;s-midi  :love:


----------



## twk (31 Octobre 2006)

Muahaha elis, j'adore 

Jolis clichés vous tous ! 

Et merci pour les coups de boule pour le mordor, j'en suis sonné 

@ Maiwen : Phrase hautement philosophique de notre cher Légolas 

fanou je me permet de te corriger "Qui ce matin avoit desclose"


----------



## Melounette (31 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (31 Octobre 2006)

Ces gens-là ne font pas de manièèères:mouais: 





Ils me diiiisent, ils me disent, tu ne viens plus pêcher le poissoooon, tu ne penses plus à nouhouhouhooous...bam bam bam.... 






On dirait que ça te gêne de marcher dans la boue ! On dirait que ça te gêne de dîner avec nous !\o/
Ouééééé:bebe:

Edit : La deuze passée en sépia, juste pour entendre râler le WebO. (D'ailleurs, je pense que je ne vais plus poster qu'en sépia...oui je suis une emmerdeuse..oui)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

moi j'aime bien quand tu nous emmerde comme ça. Très joli. 

Merci à vous tous, les dernières pages sont superbes.


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2006)

Hello tous !!!    de bien beaux clichés 
Hier, il faisait encore beau sur Paris et Notre Dame était resplendissante


----------



## joubichou (31 Octobre 2006)

un champignon hirsute


----------



## Picouto (31 Octobre 2006)

Un coucou en profitant d'un wifi gracieux  et en attendant que FranceTelecom ne mette à l'oeuvre 




​


----------



## Kaji (31 Octobre 2006)

Puisque ma précédente demande n'était pas dans le bon topic...

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner son avis sur cette galerie ? http://www.pbase.com/kajious/voyages 

Je débute et c'est mas première salve de photographie hors essai, et même si par certains aspects, je suis content de mes photos, j'aimerai avoir des avis extérieurs.

Les critiques bonnes ou mauvaises, sont donc les bienvenues...


----------



## Virpeen (31 Octobre 2006)

Les feuilles se sauvent sur notre passage... ou alors elles essaient de nous suivre ?


----------



## Sloughi (31 Octobre 2006)




----------



## mfay (31 Octobre 2006)

Démontage de MacMini Intel, retrait de la nappe.
Macro + Eclairage à la lampe de poche


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Iotai (1 Novembre 2006)

Bonne nuit &#224; tous...​


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## root (1 Novembre 2006)

J'me lance... Irlandais de coeur!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Novembre 2006)

Lors d'un r&#233;cent passage &#224; Belfort, j'ai eu plaisir &#224; photographier ce fameux lion, qui, je l'ignorais, est une oeuvre de Bartoldi.


----------



## doudou83 (1 Novembre 2006)

A Paris , nous avons sa réplique au 1/3 place Denfert Rochereau dans le 14è ardt


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> A Paris , nous avons sa réplique au 1/3 place Denfert Rochereau dans le 14è ardt




..... oui   j'ai des souvenirs de manif' qui partaient de là dans les années 68


----------



## r0m1 (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (1 Novembre 2006)

Si tu cliques sur mon bouton de rose (uh uh uh :rose: ), tu verras apparaitre, ô combien émerveillé, un ch'tiot triptyque sur le thème de la chanson de Jacques Brel. Que même si t'as un modem tout poucrate de l'an 312 tu peux l'afficher facile, que j'ai pensé à toi, sauf que ouais, c'est un peu grand pour ici.
Et c'est qui qui la bonne élève de ce mois-ci ? Gni.

Virpeen > Extra tes dernières photos, surtout la deuze. 
Elisnice>J'adore ton ciel et l'autre photo me fait penser au Charlie Parker de la Villette.
Macmarco>J'aime bien la composition de la photo de ton ciel et ton SEPIA, que c'en est pas un, mais bon y a des gens comme ça.... 
r0m1>Chaud cacao !\o/

Bon bin après tant d'efforts, je vais becqueter.:sleep:


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_


Melounette a dit:



			Si tu cliques sur mon bouton de rose (uh uh uh :rose: ), tu verras apparaitre, ô combien émerveillé, un ch'tiot triptyque sur le thème de la chanson de Jacques Brel. Que même si t'as un modem tout poucrate de l'an 312 tu peux l'afficher facile, que j'ai pensé à toi, sauf que ouais, c'est un peu grand pour ici.
 Et c'est qui qui la bonne élève de ce mois-ci ? Gni.

Cliquez pour agrandir...


eh bien, c'est toi ma jolie !   



_


----------



## maiwen (1 Novembre 2006)

​
pour la voir en plus grand faut cliquer 
(mais enfait elle est mieux en petit )


----------



## Majintode (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2006)

comme de revoir BilbaO...   ​


----------



## Iotai (1 Novembre 2006)

La petite Coccinelle...


----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2006)

infame bidouillage mais le résultat me plait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait c'est une photo prise en plein jour,avecl'expo réduite au minimum,la saturation à fond,et un poil de netteté

l'original:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2006)

le ciel ce soir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Picouto (1 Novembre 2006)

Ben ici (&#224; Bordeaux) c'est la foire  




​


----------



## Sloughi (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dory (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (1 Novembre 2006)

C'est plus habité, mais à l'époque une tante vivait avec son mari et 4 enfants. En haut une cuisine et deux chambres, dessous la grange et tout en bas l'écurie On n'avait pas le confort d'aujoud'hui mais on était pas malheureux :love: 

​


----------



## Kaji (1 Novembre 2006)

Question b&#234;te, mais... avec quoi est-ce que vous ajoutez vos bordures ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2006)

:love: Superbe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> Question bête, mais... avec quoi est-ce que vous ajoutez vos bordures ?


Avec du chaterton... Directement sur l'écran...


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_le prochain qui me dit que Vevey est en Suisse, je ne le crois pas... 
_


----------



## twk (1 Novembre 2006)

Coucou les faiseu(r)s(es) de belle photos 

 "A bicyclette"

Même s'il en manque une partie


----------



## Kaji (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec du chaterton... Directement sur l'&#233;cran...



Je ne pas vois pas ce qu'il y a d'apte dans ma phrase, &#224; ce cynisme ? Je ne faisais que demander...

M'enfin bon...


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_


Kaji a dit:



			Je ne pas vois pas ce qu'il y a d'apte dans ma phrase, à ce cynisme ? Je ne faisais que demander...

 M'enfin bon...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



le cynisme est assez respectable en soi mais il n'y en avait pas là. Ironie à la rigueur... voire juste raillerie.

moi, je l'avais trouvé très bonne cette blague... 

pour les cadres sous photoshop, suivre le lien
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> Je ne pas vois pas ce qu'il y a d'apte dans ma phrase, à ce cynisme ? Je ne faisais que demander...
> 
> M'enfin bon...



Je ne faisais que répondre... Ne t'inquiète pas, va... D'autres se feront un plaisir de te répondre pour faire briller leurs compétences et leur altruisme...
Quand à mon prétendu cynisme?... Cherche pas!


----------



## Kaji (1 Novembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;, donc.

Lorsque j'arrive dans une communaut&#233;, j'ai toujours l'impr&#233;ssion d'&#234;tre persecut&#233; par les habitu&#233;s, &#224; la moindre raillerie.  

Mon c&#244;t&#233; parano, s&#251;rement... (Et merci pour le lien)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Et encore... Il y a un bar pas piqué des vers, ici...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> Désolé, donc.
> 
> Lorsque j'arrive dans une communauté, j'ai toujours l'impréssion d'être persecuté par les habitués, à la moindre raillerie.
> 
> Mon côté parano, sûrement... (Et merci pour le lien)



Le Patoch' c'est comme les grands vins : il se déguste en longueur. C'est pas comme un de ces merlots qui esbrouffent le palais les 5 premières secondes et après, pfuiiiit !!!!, plus rien ! 
Et puis pour un Corse il a un côté Breton qui me surprendra toujours....  

Edit : désolé pour ce flood


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_fin de la parenth&#232;se-> )


_


----------



## NightWalker (1 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2006)

Z550i




​


----------



## NightWalker (1 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2006)

des heures de Capo Di F&#233;no pour &#231;a... :rateau:  ​


----------



## Dory (1 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> ​



Ils viennent de chez Baillardran?


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Je continue dans la modernité
> 
> 
> ​
> ...





Je dirais celle qui est en lien.


----------



## Majintode (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Je continue dans la modernité
> 
> jolie photo moderne​
> Mais je suis complètement indécise : j'ai deux prises de vue, une plus large que l'autre (cliquez sur la photo pour voir l'autre) et je n'arrive pas à savoir laquelle est la mieux ?
> ...



Je préfère celle-ci, la deuxième photo aurait pu être intéressante s'il y avait quelque chose ou quelqu'un au premier plan et peut-être un filet d'avion ou nuages sur l'espace bleu au dessus de l'immeuble... En tout cas jolie photo Elisabeth... 




			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ils viennent de chez Baillardran?


Yep...


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2006)

Seul au dessus du brouillard matinal surnage le toit de la plus haute tour de la ville. Comme un bateau


----------



## maiwen (2 Novembre 2006)

l'hiver et sa lumière :love:




ps : Dandy, j'ai esssayé un autre cadrage, mais celui là me plaisait mieux finalement :rose: je sais c'est mal


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2006)

J'ai vu qu'il y avait un thème "matos".


----------



## Nephou (2 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'il y avait un thème "matos".
> 
> [photos]




je suis déçu Paul : jaurai bien vu un petit nano (Red) pour rompre avec le blanchitude 

_matos vous avez dit matos?

__









_​


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> Question bête, mais... avec quoi est-ce que vous ajoutez vos bordures ?



Moi avec Photoshop, va voir ici et dans le forum photos.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> je suis déçu Paul : jaurai bien vu un petit nano (Red) pour rompre avec le blanchitude



Moi aussi mais bon, on va déjà attendre le MacBook pro et se faire petit avant d'en parler.  

(apparemment, il y a de très bonne thérapie.  )


----------



## Joelaloose (2 Novembre 2006)

Kaji a dit:


> Question bête, mais... avec quoi est-ce que vous ajoutez vos bordures ?



Sinon moi j'utilise Graphic Converter : Edition -> Ajouter une bordure...


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Moi aussi mais bon, on va déjà attendre le MacBook pro et se faire petit avant d'en parler.
> 
> (apparemment, il y a de très bonne thérapie.  )



tu parles de celle, ou j'en parle et que je demande à paradise de nous soigner? 

au fait c'est pour quand tes photos et ton rapport? 


ps : désolé pour le HS je me ferais pardonner ce soir en postant un requin marteau.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> au fait c'est pour quand tes photos et ton rapport?



Dès que je l'aurais reçu. 
Là sur les photos c'est mon PowerBook G4.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Je dirais celle qui est en lien.


Pareil 

Edit: on me dit que la photo a chang&#233;. Bref ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e c'est la plus large.


----------



## wip (2 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi 

Sinon, j'aime pas l'automne, mais faut avouer que les couleurs...


----------



## Picouto (2 Novembre 2006)

Prolongation de la "Foire aux Plaisirs"







_@dendrimere : très content _​ ​


----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (2 Novembre 2006)

D&#233;but de la journ&#233;e ce matin en allant &#224; la fac, le jour se l&#232;ve sur les chantiers navals de l'arsenal... 





ps: Macmarco, elis (moi c'est celle affich&#233;e que je pr&#233;f&#232;re), picouto,wip, joubichou


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Prolongation de la "Foire aux Plaisirs"
> _@dendrimere : très content _




@Picouto : Parfait !


----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2006)

sitelle torchepot


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2006)

J'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ceci:






Pas le r&#233;sultat 
















La lumi&#232;re &#233;tait beaucoup plus complexe.  
La derni&#232;re est cram&#233;e mais bon, j'aime bien la t&#234;te du p&#232;re.


----------



## Sloughi (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> La dernière est cramée mais bon, j'aime bien la tête du père.


Si je peux me permettre, c'est un peu ce qui s'appelle se faire faire un enfant dans le dos.


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2006)

W850i




​


----------



## Majintode (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Miss Hulk (2 Novembre 2006)

'tain c'est bien not' veine, le dernier nightcluber-gravure de mode-trop top cool-Paris-Barcelone-London-Acapulco-toujours dans la hype de MacG&#233; (  jarhom) &#224; peine rang&#233; en v'l&#224; un nouveau...

Y'a un nid ou quoi?


Va falloir mettre du produit...


----------



## gresillons (2 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> 'tain c'est bien not' veine, le dernier nightcluber-gravure de mode-trop top cool-Paris-Barcelone-London-Acapulco-toujours dans la hype de MacGé (  jarhom) à peine rangé en v'là un nouveau...
> 
> Y'a un nid ou quoi?
> 
> ...


----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2006)

2 petites dernières... "un instant superflu" et "à toute vapeur" :


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2006)

Wouhah! j'adore!    

Vraiment bravo! Ca doit pas &#234;tre facile a rendre ce genre d'ambiance!

A mon avis tu va te ramasser un max de coups de boules avec &#231;a 

G&#233;nial!


----------



## MamaCass (2 Novembre 2006)

Mes débuts :rose:. Un grand respect à vous tous


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2006)

W550i


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_tu es commercial chez SE ? 
_


----------



## Majintode (2 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> 'tain c'est bien not' veine, le dernier nightcluber-gravure de mode-trop top cool-Paris-Barcelone-London-Acapulco-toujours dans la hype de MacGé (  jarhom) à peine rangé en v'là un nouveau...
> 
> Y'a un nid ou quoi?
> 
> ...




Tu peux développer...?


----------



## SirDeck (2 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


>



Merci pour tous ces coups de boules. Pour répondre à toutes les questions posées par cet intermédiaire ou autre, je vous ai rédigé une tartine* en cuisine*.


----------



## Picouto (2 Novembre 2006)

momo-fr a dit:


> 2 petites dernières... "un instant superflu" et "à toute vapeur" :
> 
> tofs


Venant d'arriver dans l'coin, j'avoue m'être essayé à ce petit jeu et je suis très loin de ton niveau... le résultat est excellent  bravo à toi !

4notFlood


----------



## mamyblue (2 Novembre 2006)

On pourrait croire que la maison est tout près de la montagne, ben non un bon bout les séparent. 
La largeur de la plaine du rhone env.3km  


​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

En fait, tu sais quoi R&#233;mi ? T'as raison.


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2006)

tu sais, je pense que tu aurais du laisser planer le doute. je le laisse toujours planer pour cette photo parce que sans myst&#232;re, la photo comme l'&#233;criture perd une bonne partie de son charme.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ta photo mamy. On dirait le Tibet.


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2006)

PS :Webo, c'est les premières neiges de l'année ?


----------



## SirDeck (3 Novembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> On pourrait croire que la maison est tout près de la montagne, ben non un bon bout les séparent.
> La largeur de la plaine du rhone env.3km
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8346/dsc00966ux9.jpg​




 sympathique photo.​


----------



## toys (3 Novembre 2006)

aller hop de 2 d'un coup


----------



## joubichou (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> aller hop de 2 d'un coup


 
Pr&#233;tentieux!


----------



## Melounette (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Novembre 2006)

La verdure aux Antilles a bien ces couleurs là....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2006)

bonjour a tous ,je suis en vacances depuis dimanche ,sur un PC maintenant ...
mais je retrouve mon G5 ce soir :love:

juste pour dire ,de bien belles photos ,de tout le monde ,mamy blue s'améliore ,bons débuts pour mamacass et les experts confirment leur talent ...

a bientot tout le monde


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (3 Novembre 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos gentils petits mots et les coups de boules   :love: 
Et voici les mayens en automne  


​


----------



## joubichou (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (3 Novembre 2006)

Pomme Q, j'ai le même plateau qui vient de chez Ikaka et le même casse-noix !\o/
Non, c'était juste comme ça en passant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


>



... que tu nous les brisais pas?...   :style:


----------



## PommeQ (3 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pomme Q, j'ai le même plateau qui vient de chez Ikaka et le même casse-noix !\o/
> Non, c'était juste comme ça en passant.



Une femme de gout  

Merci Patoch' ... ca me rassures :rateau:


----------



## gresillons (3 Novembre 2006)

Tour de France 2006


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2006)

Les couleurs sont sympas mais j'aurais bien vu un flou de fil&#233; pour d&#233;tacher les coureurs du public.


----------



## gresillons (3 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les couleurs sont sympas mais j'aurais bien vu un flou de filé pour détacher les coureurs du public.



j'ai préféré les figer pour faire une confusion public/cycliste


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

petit chat de 17 ans


----------



## Virpeen (4 Novembre 2006)

Monolithe ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Novembre 2006)

Ah tiens chuis plus banni? 


Bon, ben...




R&#233;mi, dis moi que tu m'as pas d&#233;banni pour rien. 

(les quais de la Pallice, La Rochelle, vers les 6H du mat, grosso modo printemps dernier, quand j'y travaillais)


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, tant que j'y suis...
J'ai un peu fait le ***** avec les curseurs (c'est mon style ) mais &#231;a accentue l'ambiance... Et j'aime bien &#231;a.

Pareil : un matin sur les quais.
Ce qu'on voit c'est la "sauterelle" : elle ******* les grains dans le bateau. L&#224;, c'est la phase de mise en place...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi je peux jouer avec les curseurs:







 

En tous cas j'aime bien tes rendus Bobby


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2006)

Oui, mon Bobby.... La Horde aime bien ce que tu fais...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2006)

De l'hyper classique mais bon...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2006)

Et un essai en nb






C'est la maman qui insistai pour que le papa pose un peu... 
Lui, s'il avait pu s'enfuire. 
Bref, je n'ai pas eu beaucoup d'essai possible.


----------



## joubichou (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Monolithe ?
> 
> ​



Virpeen, c'est quoi la trace blanche à droite ?


----------



## Virpeen (4 Novembre 2006)

@ Amok : c'est un lampadaire... 

J'&#233;dite pour &#231;a... C'est un essai... :rose:


----------



## gresillons (4 Novembre 2006)

Cracheuse de feu


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (4 Novembre 2006)

tiens La Mouette,toi qui aime bien mes insectes


----------



## Picouto (4 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## momo-fr (4 Novembre 2006)

A propos de v&#233;lo, c'&#233;tait la semaine derni&#232;re...






Quelques vues du coin :










Quelques passages de gu&#233;s bien frais :




Tout cela au nord de l'Espagne &#224; Biel (Aragon), le spot est la Sierra de Santo Domingo.


----------



## Virpeen (4 Novembre 2006)

Je tombe dans le grunge... :rose:... En plus, je l'ai déjà postée (sous une autre forme), mais je n'ai pas résisté à l'envie de vous la proposer... :rose:


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## gresillons (4 Novembre 2006)

Aïe la queue est coupée


----------



## joubichou (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (4 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Photo​


Superbe Dendrimere (BNF ?)


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Superbe Dendrimere (BNF ?)




Merci Picouto, et que dire de celle que tu viens de poster :    :love: :love: :love: :love:

Et oui, c'est la BNF


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_nice Nico, content que tu sois l&#224; ! _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> P.S. joubichou, je ne peux pas voir ta photo


J'espère que tu pourras la voir parce que, sinon, tu raterais quelque chose. 

Pour des raisons totalement dépendantes de ma volonté, je suis contraint pour quelques jours de me contenter d'un accès bas débit. En dépit de cette situation qui rend laborieuse toute tentative de navigation, particulièrement dans ce sujet, j'ai laissé tourner un bon quart d'heure dans l'espoir de voir vos images. Je vous raconte tout ça juste pour vous dire que ça en valait la peine. D'abord parce vos photos sont magnifiques (je pense notamment à Picouto, à elisnice, à nato dont je salue également le retour, à joubichou, mais pas seulement à eux). Ensuite parce que ce petit épisode au ralenti me rappelle que les belles choses se méritent.
À tous, je veux dire ma reconnaissance. Ici, la lumière a des amis qui ne la trahiront pas.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2006)

PS Elisnice: oui c'etait cet aprèm tout comme l'autoportrait
PS2: Les photos au dessus c'est que du bonheur 
PS3: content de te revoir Nato


----------



## peyret (4 Novembre 2006)

bon....... pas pour le cadrage !  






lp


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Novembre 2006)

Histoire de Lune :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2006)

2 autres de la balade du jour


----------



## SirDeck (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> 2 autres de la balade du jour



J'aime vraiment beaucoup. 

Je suis tombé sur cette photo...




Premier soir à La Paz, en Bolivie. Le haut de la ville, les favelas se situent à 4000 mètres, alors que «tout en bas» on trouve les quartiers plus résidentiels, à 3000 mètres.


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> 2 autres de la balade du jour



:love: :love: :love: 


J'aime ces photos qui montrent une r&#233;alit&#233; imaginaire.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> J'aime ces photos qui montrent une réalité imaginaire.



Merci


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> 2 autres de la balade du jour
> 
> http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/7591/pb04089567ed5.jpg
> http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/3574/pb040898899900jk0.jpg



ça fait un peu HDR non ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> &#231;a fait un peu HDR non ?


Tout &#224; fait. G&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s a partir de 3 RAW (  ) expos&#233;s a -1; 0; +1 IL avec Photomatix
Basta pour la technique si non le grand m&#233;chant croque mitaines va nous manger.


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Novembre 2006)

ça c'est quand on se trompe de plante et qu'on obtient des piments au lieu des poivrons...
1/4 du jardin  
Voir la pièce jointe 12491


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tout à fait. Générés a partir de 3 RAW (  )



Bah tu vois que tu fais du RAW


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Bah tu vois que tu fais du RAW


Des fois


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## twk (5 Novembre 2006)

C'est chouette Joubichou ! 

Pti' délire


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> P.S. S'il vous plaît, y a-t-il une âme technicienne *et* charitable qui voudrait bien me dire ce que c'est : HDR ?



High Dynamic Range


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2006)

Jolies photos ces dernières heures !


----------



## twk (5 Novembre 2006)

Et macmarco inventa le mac-marché


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Vous m'expliquerez aussi comment on fait pour devenir macmarco ?



On ne devient pas Macmarco : on na&#238;t Macmacro ou on L'imite


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Vous m'expliquerez aussi comment on fait pour devenir macmarco ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, moi je suis un peu comme St Thomas... Je ne crois que ce que je vois 
Merci en tout cas


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_euh... t'es s&#251;r que c'est celui de la pedrera ? 
_


----------



## Joelaloose (5 Novembre 2006)

Pour ne pas changer encore un point de vue de ma belle ville : Metz 






Promis après celle-là j'arrête


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Vous m'expliquerez aussi comment on fait pour devenir macmarco ?
> 
> 
> ....





yvos a dit:


> On ne devient pas Macmarco : on naît Macmacro ou on L'imite






Ouahou ! 

Merci de l'hommage ! :rose:   :love: 


Jolies photos, et Jolaloose, non, n'arrête pas !


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2006)

Un petit tour à l'opéra ?


----------



## NightWalker (5 Novembre 2006)

Picouto ​


----------



## Sloughi (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (5 Novembre 2006)

j'ai un nouveau pote  





il rend KIKI compl&#232;tement fou


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Les masques c'est pratique pour le droit à l'image


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_euh... 
_


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2006)

Les autoportraits c'est pas dans le fil à coté ? :rateau:  

Coquin de macmarco !! :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4040058 a dit:
			
		

> _euh...
> _




Ben quoi ? 
C'&#233;tait sur le bord d'une route...




nato kino a dit:


> Les autoportraits c'est pas dans le fil &#224; cot&#233; ? :rateau:
> 
> Coquin de macmarco !! :love:




Nan, c'est pas un autoportrait, en vrai je suis quand m&#234;me mieux que &#231;a !


----------



## joubichou (5 Novembre 2006)

comme ça plait j'en remets une


----------



## philire (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2006)

Je m'excuse à l'avance de l'état des photos, le labo qui a développé les négatifs devait être équipé de spontex fraichement sorties d'usine...  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2006)

Aux Tuileries


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2006)

La meme que celle du post N° 8649 mais traité façon HDR


----------



## Picouto (5 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> La meme que celle du post N&#176; 8649 mais trait&#233; fa&#231;on HDR
> 
> tof


J'en connais un qui va passer cot&#233; cuisine   

4notflooding




​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Alex6 (5 Novembre 2006)

Un petit coin que les bordelais semblent apprécier:


----------



## mfay (5 Novembre 2006)

Je teste aussi les piafs 

















(Le tout c'est d'avoir la bouffe, et de se planquer  )


----------



## peyret (5 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> La meme que celle du post N° 8649 mais trait&#233; fa&#231;on HDR



En HD et PG, ce serait mieux...
c'est-il pas possible ? ailleurs !   

lp 

HD : haute d&#233;finition
PG : plus grand


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_peyret : la prochaine fois, fais ta demande en MP car la taille maxie ici c'est 600 pixels.
_


----------



## twk (5 Novembre 2006)

Yvos elle est sympa ta deuxi&#232;me, chapeau (de paille)


----------



## mfay (5 Novembre 2006)

Et un ptit chemin :


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> jp, j'ai l'impression de ne pas  avoir tout compris là *ta photo*, elle n'était pas déjà traitée en HDR ?



Ben nan


----------



## mistertitan (6 Novembre 2006)

en voici un autre de piaf, un peu loup&#233; dans la MAP


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)

_45,2 Km sur le velorail ? 
_


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4040470 a dit:
			
		

> _45,2 Km sur le velorail ?
> _



Bien sûr ! Là nous étions à mi-parcours !


----------



## Picouto (6 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tof de Grande Roue​



 












​


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2006)

Encore pleins d'images magnifiques. Bravo à tous


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la premi&#232;re


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup la première



C'est devenu mon fond d'écran aprés notre retour de balade hier soir


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (6 Novembre 2006)

Et bien moi je suis dans les escaliers...  


​ 


​


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (6 Novembre 2006)

tiens pour une fois une photo du boulot


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)

He oui, elle fait peur la grosse bebettes


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

Une galerie ici, mais la compression jpg a tout pourri. :/


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Galatée (6 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> *une belle photo*



Merci, O.  :love:

Pour ne pas flooder, une photo plus sombre, dirons-nous...



*Catacombes



*​


----------



## joubichou (6 Novembre 2006)

une dernière cause qu'après y'a Pèrniflard avec les potes


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi je peux...  




C'est &#224; Lima au P&#233;rou, les catacombes d'une &#233;glise.


----------



## Galatée (6 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi aussi je peux...
> 
> *tof*​
> C'est &#224; Lima, les catacombes d'une &#233;glise.



Oui, mais regarde, les miennes sont mieux rang&#233;es  (pour une maniaque comme moi, c'est important ! :rose, et il y a m&#234;me des coeurs faits en cr&#226;nes...







Fin du flood photographique... :rose:

Euh, sur celle-l&#224;, j'ai un peu abus&#233; de Toshop...

 :love:  :love:


Edith pour WebO : comme &#231;a, j'illustre ce qu'elle t'a racont&#233;... Elis,  !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

Galatée a dit:


> Oui, mais regarde, les miennes sont mieux rangées  (pour une maniaque comme moi, c'est important ! :rose, et il y a même des coeurs faits en crânes...



Je sais tout ça...  Merci elis...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Hu ?










(oui, bon d'accord, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e... Mais elle me semblait &#224; propos. Non ?)


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Novembre 2006)

J'l'aime bien ta photo moi, mon Ponk. 

Une un peu bateau, mais j'aime bien :




Le croagh Patrick, Irlande.
St Patrick s'est assis là-haut pendant 3 jours et 3 nuits (à moins que ce soit 7 de chaque, chaipus)...
Depuis il n'y a plus de serpent en Irlande. (Hé ben non, discutez pas. )


----------



## Sloughi (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## MamaCass (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## Dory (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2006)

Matin pas triste...   chez Téo...​


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> &#233;dit&#233; jolie gros plan, on aura droit &#224; la t&#234;te quand?



Si tu visites d'autres fils ...

Tu dois pouvoir la voir casqu&#233;e dans "fan de 2 roues"  

et merci


----------



## doudou83 (6 Novembre 2006)

Belles photos sur ces dernière pages !      Notre Dame sous le soleil de novembre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

là, je suis dans une chambre d'hotel après plus de 5 h de train, en plein centre de Bern (Suisse) Coucou les suisses. La liaison est pourrie mais je me suis délecté de vos photos. Merci à vous tous.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Le jardin cet été, en juillet.
Et maintenant tout n'est que ruine, jusqu'au retour du printemps.


----------



## root (7 Novembre 2006)

Vous faites vraiment de jolies choses!
Comme quoi, le go&#251;t pour le mac n'est pas innocent :love:

Je change un peu de registre :


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2006)

Comme certains d'entre vous ont l'air d'appr&#233;cier les HDR je vous en remet une avant que &#231;a lasse 






Celle-ci a un rendu plus naturel mais je vous en reserve une ou deux bien flashy


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme certains d'entre vous ont l'air d'apprécier les HDR je vous en remet une avant que ça lasse


Tu fais chier Jean-Patrick D), tu vas nous foutre des complexes !


----------



## Picouto (7 Novembre 2006)

Mi fili :love:





​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

J'essaye...


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> J'essaye...
> 
> http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00174xy0.jpg


C'est Alem qui va &#234;tre content, pour une fois qu'une image est trop petite... 
Ceci dit, jolie photo


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dory (7 Novembre 2006)

Ah la BNF...bientôt les moulins de Paris vont être occupés...

De belles photos sur ce fil...


----------



## joubichou (7 Novembre 2006)

un petit canard avant de faire dodo


----------



## toys (7 Novembre 2006)

BAMMM

_d&#233;sol&#233; mais le canard a l'orange je ne peut riens y faire_


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (7 Novembre 2006)

Tu me fais froid dans le dos macmarco  :affraid:

Voila de quoi détendre l'atmosphère :rateau:




​


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2006)

Je retourne dans les brumes avec pas mal d&#8217;interrogations pour une m&#234;me photographie&#8230;



















​


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Novembre 2006)

C'est marrant, j'ai plusieurs versions, comme Nephou. 
Celle-là est celle qui me plait le plus (je crois)


----------



## SirDeck (7 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Je retourne dans les brumes avec pas mal dinterrogations pour une même photographie



la deuxième m'inspire plus...


----------



## Virpeen (7 Novembre 2006)

Qui parle de bidouillage ?. 









macmarco, nephou... J'aime beaucoup beaucoup... :love:


----------



## Sloughi (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Qui parle de bidouillage ?.
> 
> Magnifiques photos



:love:   
C'est entièrement numérique ou est-ce du transfert de pola sur un support ? Ou un mélange ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Un m&#233;lange  On voit des textures similaires sur les deux photos  C'est superbe Virpeen


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (8 Novembre 2006)

Construit sur un mur de pierre, il y a le poulailler &#224; droite, des lapins &#224; gauches. 
Au dessus un r&#233;duit, derri&#232;re, l'&#233;curie et tout en haut la grange.  
Devant le mur de pierre il y a un jardin avec des l&#233;gumes et des fleurs. :love: 


​ 



Et c'est l'automne !!! ​


----------



## mistertitan (8 Novembre 2006)

cette image n'a evidement plus rien a voir avec l'originale mais bon, je me suis bien amusé sous photoshop


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2006)

mistertitan a dit:


> cette image n'a evidement plus rien a voir avec l'originale mais bon, je me suis bien amus&#233; sous photoshop
> 
> http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/2082/finalfillesbis2qe1.jpg


Je ne sais pas comment est ta photo de base  ... mais le r&#233;sultat me fait penser &#224; certains comics chez "_Dark Horse_".... 
_Faudrait que je me souvienne des titres o&#249; les dessins ressemblaient &#224; &#231;a..._  :love:



IceandFire a dit:


> http://static.flickr.com/88/279704865_c692641f02.jpg


J'aime vraiment beaucoup tes portraits.....  :love:



&#201;DIT :



mistertitan a dit:


> la phopto de base est d&#233;j&#224; ... tr&#232;s sympa


je m'en doute, je n'ai m&#234;me aucun... doute l&#224; dessus !!...


----------



## mistertitan (8 Novembre 2006)

la phopto de base est d&#233;j&#224; ... tr&#232;s sympa


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

Comme d'habitude, c'est toujours difficile de passer apr&#232;s les pros mais bon voici une petite s&#233;rie issue de mon dernier voyage &#224; Rio.

Le stade Maracana &#224; l'oeil


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

Cigarette après un bain


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

Tiens les nuages sont bizarres aujourd'hui (r&#233;alis&#233; sans trucages)


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

I Love Rio


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

Carnaval


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

la Skol, ça colle


----------



## mistertitan (8 Novembre 2006)

voici la série:


----------



## r0m1 (8 Novembre 2006)

waoww darkorange, bel exemple de flood photographique   j'aime bien la première


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

Merci  oui j'aurais peut &#234;tre pas d&#251; les poster toutes d'un coup, mais je suis newbie ici  Et puis mon flood est suivi d'un bel exemple de double post


----------



## joubichou (8 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mistertitan (8 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Et puis mon flood est suivi d'un bel exemple de double post




pardon, j'aurais du changer l'image oui mais c'est un lien vers une galerie
:rateau:


----------



## joubichou (8 Novembre 2006)

le petit travail du jour


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2006)

Hop, une petite (pas nouvelle, elle date déjà) spéciale macmarco.


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2006)

Je crois deviner où la photo a été prise...


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2006)

cette biblioth&#232;que a beaucoup de succ&#232;s ici


----------



## Dory (8 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> cette bibliothèque a beaucoup de succès ici



Et dire qu'à ses débuts, tout n'était que critiques....
Personne n'a photographié le pont Watt?
Il a servi de décors à certains films.


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Hop, une petite (pas nouvelle, elle date d&#233;j&#224 sp&#233;ciale macmarco.
> 
> ​






Merci nato, superbe !


----------



## maiwen (8 Novembre 2006)

parce que l'ambiance semble &#234;tre &#224; l'inqui&#233;tant : 





​
d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; un peu de couleur ...




​
ps : oui j'ai une grande maitrise de mon appareil en ce moment ... le flou est mon ami ... j'essaie d'en faire quelque chose quand m&#234;me :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien ta derni&#232;re joubichou 

Avant de revenir a l'HDR:


----------



## Picouto (8 Novembre 2006)

La roue ne tourne plus...




​


----------



## joubichou (8 Novembre 2006)

une dernière avant d'aller en écraser


----------



## Sloughi (8 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2006)

Comme promis, une HDR bien flashy


----------



## r0m1 (8 Novembre 2006)

Dans l'inquiétant et l'apparition... 




Dieu est parmmi nous....


----------



## Dory (8 Novembre 2006)

Après le talent de jpmiss..ceci parait bien fade..


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos CDB  Et merci &#224; tous ce fil est un vrai plaisir pour les yeux !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2006)

Dory a dit:


> Après le talent de jpmiss..ceci parait bien fade..



C'est pas du talent, c'est de l'HDR


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas du talent, c'est de l'HDR



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Dans l'inquiétant et l'apparition... Dieu est parmi nous....


Tu sais bien que j'ai toujours un il sur toi, jeune faon.


----------



## Dory (8 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas du talent, c'est de l'HDR




Je l'ai compris.. faut il avoir le ""talent"" pour le r&#233;ussir .



> Allez, j'ai pas bu&#8230; Mais ce soir, je ne r&#233;siste pas &#224; te faire une d&#233;claration publique : jp, je t'adore



Je ne passe pas mon temps avec un appareil en bandouli&#232;re, mais je sais ce que HDR veut dire..cel&#224; a &#233;t&#233; cit&#233; sur ce fil.


----------



## r0m1 (8 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu sais bien que j'ai toujours un &#339;il sur toi, jeune faon.



  


edit: merci jp pour le lien wiki  on va essayer de s'y coller un peu


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Novembre 2006)

... je me dis que celui qui va oser se battre avec elle a bien des chances de perdre... :love:


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2006)

JP, tes HDR sont magnifiques, ça donne vraiment envie de s'y mettre  .

En quittant les iles de Lerins (ici l'ile St Honorat), pas loin de la baie de cannes.


----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2006)

Parfois nul besoin d'HDR... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Parfois nul besoin d'HDR... :love:


 
Je suis parfaitement d'accord. C'est juste mon nouveau jouet


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu sais bien que j'ai toujours un il sur toi, jeune faon.



Allumeuse... :rateau:


----------



## macarel (9 Novembre 2006)

erreur de forum:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## soget (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis parfaitement d'accord. C'est juste mon nouveau jouet



Ce n'était pas une critique. 

De plus ça donne envie de se pencher un peu plus sur le procédé, tant que le résultat est là, peu importe la manière.  

_Ceci dit, on le sent parfois un peu trop "présent" sur certains clichés, mais ce n'est qu'affaire de goûts (et de jalousie)...   _


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

soget a dit:


>



Superbe!


----------



## soget (9 Novembre 2006)

En remerciment pour les points Disco.


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2006)

Très impressionnantes ces photos de sport  

Elis, je crois que je vais pas tarder à retourner faire un tour à la Défense...  

Aller, je termine ma série pour le moment:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

Les 3 premieres photos de cette page sont superbes!  
Vivement la suite!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> _Une image de pas tr&#232;s loin de mon boulot, bravo pour le d&#233;paysement..._


Moi, je n'aurais pas pris la tour &#224; gauche (ni les p'tits bouts de marche de la grande Arche)...

Enfin, si, je l'aurais prise, mais je l'aurais coup&#233; apr&#232;s.

Non ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

Non.



:rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je n'aurais pas pris la tour &#224; gauche (ni les p'tits bouts de marche de la grande Arche)...
> 
> Enfin, si, je l'aurais prise, mais je l'aurais coup&#233; apr&#232;s.
> 
> Non ?



Non. Tous les &#233;l&#233;ments que tu cites donnent une profondeur &#224; la photo. et puis c'est pas une photo du CNIT en particulier, enfin c'est ce que je pense...


----------



## maiwen (9 Novembre 2006)

j'ai pas de photo là tout de suite mais alors vraiment, de superbes photos ici ... elis, j'adore, les nuages ont l'air de tomber à pic et en effet ces petits gens sur la gauche sont très bien 

et wip, quelle lumière :love:



edit : j'ai ptet quelque chose enfait


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2006)

soget a dit:


> En remerciment pour les points Disco.


 

mes pens&#233;es les plus sinc&#232;res pour le petit ramasseur de balle  


mort par d&#233;capitation si jeune :affraid: 

pas de photo 

sinon, JP, oui, continue le HDR!


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2006)

en fait, si






:rateau:


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2006)

say cheese







Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Ponk, regarde les images de wip de préférence alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour le nuage, ok (tu sais que j'adore les nuages)
Mais ça introduit un espace vide sur la gauche qui donne une impression de tassé au reste.
J'aime bien le CNIT sous cet angle et la tour Framatome (je crois) le couronne d'une sorte d'éperon/périscope - on dirait une grosse bête inhumaine (d'où mon regret pour les gens et la tour de gauche que je trouve "pas à leur place")

Mais oui, c'est complètement subjectif.
Et oui, ça reste une belle photo.
Et non, je ne développerais pas plus, ce n'est pas le sujet et je n'ai pas de photo en réserve pour agrémenter.


(oui, wip poste des trucs très bien, mais toi aussi, et beaucoup d'autres - j'aime beaucoup ce fil)


----------



## joubichou (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (9 Novembre 2006)

Ohhhh la chapelle Sixtine :rateau:





:love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Petite ballade parisienne...















​


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2006)

Ciel bizarre ce soir...





Marrant cette aura autour, hein?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ciel bizarre ce soir...
> 
> Manifestation DocEvilienne ?
> 
> Marrant cette aura autour, hein?



BOUDIOU ! C'est signe qu'y va y'avoir des gelées demain matin. Rent' vite tes geraniums Bobby !


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Marrant cette aura autour, hein?


Ca me rappele celle-ci:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2006)

Bof...
Manque de couleurs...  

(Bon, je vous laisse j'ai des... g&#233;raniums &#224; rentrer. )


----------



## toys (9 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof...
> Manque de couleurs...
> 
> (Bon, je vous laisse j'ai des... géraniums à rentrer. )



drôle de réflexion pour un daltonien.


(bon je vous laisse j'ai une germaine a sortir)


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2006)

Pas de couleur, pas de problème de daltonisme  Mais ça donne un peu le tournis, le flou, les motifs.
Bon rien à voir avec la qualité des photos exposées ici 
Mais après tout, le fil s'appelle _vos_ plus belles photos.




​


----------



## Sloughi (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (9 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas de couleur, pas de problème de daltonisme  Mais ça donne un peu le tournis, le flou, les motifs.
> Bon rien à voir avec la qualité des photos exposées ici
> Mais après tout, le fil s'appelle _vos_ plus belles photos.



Superbe nib... photo !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas de couleur, pas de problème de daltonisme  Mais ça donne un peu le tournis, le flou, les motifs.
> Bon rien à voir avec la qualité des photos exposées ici
> Mais après tout, le fil s'appelle _vos_ plus belles photos.
> 
> gââââââââââââââââ



Outre sa troublante sensualité, cette photo a un je-ne-sais-quoi des photos des années 30 (grande période photographique d'ailleurs).


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ciel bizarre ce soir...
> 
> ~IMG
> 
> Marrant cette aura autour, hein?



Ma chère grandmère appelait ça "des gloires" 

Très belles séries aujourd'hui


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (9 Novembre 2006)

Pour les curieux : passage *en cuisine*


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Novembre 2006)

Oh my godness :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2006)

Allez hop!
Ya pas plus bateau, mais j'adore celle-là.





La gare, un matin.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

désolé,

non seulement il est pustuleux mais en plus il est génial.... et m***e!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> désolé,
> 
> non seulement il est pustuleux mais en plus il est génial.... et m***e!


Génial, génial...

Il est où le bateau sur la photo, hein ? Il est où ?

Alors...


----------



## peyret (9 Novembre 2006)

lp


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> désolé,
> 
> non seulement il est pustuleux mais en plus il est génial.... et m***e!



N'en jetez plus, n'en jetez plus!
Je n'ai aucun mérite à être doué...  :rateau: 




PonkHead a dit:


> Génial, génial...
> 
> Il est où le bateau sur la photo, hein ? Il est où ?
> 
> Alors...



Et tu le croiras si tu voudras, mais en écrivant "ya pas plus bateau", je me suis demandé QUI allait la faire...
Je connaissais la réponse au fond de moi en fait... 

Bon, allez, pis pour pas flooder, et comme ce soir je suis en forme :




Je ne crois pas l'avoir déjà postée.
Ce qui est marrant c'est que je l'ai prise comme ça, sans y penser, et un jour en retombant dessus, je me suis demandé comment j'avais bien pu la prendre et si elle était vraiment dans le bon sens.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ma chère grandmère appelait ça "des gloires"


Il faut croire que ta grand-mère pratiquait un excellent français puisque l'Académie est d'accord avec elle.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il faut croire que ta grand-mère pratiquait un excellent français puisque l'Académie est d'accord avec elle.



maître Capello, Dieu, merci 

promis, je mets des photos demain:love:


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

Tu pourrais mettre ta main devant ta bouche quand tu &#233;ternue! 


:rateau:


----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2006)

Alem : :love: :love: :love: 

Sinon ben j'ai cherché dendrimère sur le parvis de la BNF... L'a pas trouvé...


----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Sinon ben j'ai cherch&#233; dendrim&#232;re sur le parvis de la BNF... L'a pas trouv&#233;...


----------



## peyret (9 Novembre 2006)

c'&#233;tait l&#224;...... hier.





Bravo &#224; toutes et &#224; tous pour ces belles cr&#233;ations de ces derni&#232;res pages !

lp :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2006)

C'&#233;tait ailleurs, il y a un an aussi...


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2006)

Le grand palais m'a fait penser à milan... :love:


----------



## wip (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour et bravo à tous pour toutes ces belles images  et merci pour les coups de boule :love: 

En parlant de Halos ou de Gloires, ça m'a rappelé ceci:


----------



## soget (10 Novembre 2006)

La Patrouille de France


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

soget :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

+1 superbe!


----------



## Melounette (10 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> C'&#233;tait ailleurs, il y a un an aussi...


Et oui, il y a un an, moi aussi, j'y &#233;tais, mais tout en haut de la coupole, en train de toiser Paris et son histoire. 
Bravo &#224; tous, les derni&#232;res pages, que j'avais rat&#233;es, ont &#233;t&#233; un vrai d&#233;lice. Je les ai m&#234;me regard&#233;es plusieurs fois.:love: 
Bon, quelques jours d'absence, le temps de monter un superbe chapiteau tout en bois, style 1900 de chez Maxim's, ou plut&#244;t un th&#233;&#226;tre ambulant &#224; Antony. Je reviens avec plein de photos dans ma besace. J'ai pens&#233; &#224; vous mes chouchous. 



 


Des vieux projos de cinoche comme je les aime.:love: 
(Et pourquoi mon entourage noir n'apparait pas apr&#232;s passage sur image schack :hein: ?)
(Non, c'est bon, j'ai r&#233;ussi, mais il y a quelque chose qui pue au royaume de l'h&#233;bergement d'image. )​


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

I :love: NYC, très belle photo Yvos


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> I :love: NYC, très belle photo Yvos


 
ba c'est une ville tellement photogénique et extra...


----------



## Melounette (10 Novembre 2006)

La suite...


 


 
Le spectacle s'appelle Le Bal des Fous. C'est même pas de la pub dissimulée vu que c'est archi complet et qu'il n'y a que 2 privilégiées invitées en VIP :style: qui ont eu les dernières places. Vous, les schmürtz, vous avez juste le droit de baver. 
Edit : Je viens de retrouver le niveau jaune qu'on avait perdu. Le détail qui tue.:rateau:​


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et oui, il y a un an, moi aussi, j'y &#233;tais, mais tout en haut de la coupole, en train de toiser Paris et son histoire.



Juste pour pr&#233;ciser, ma photo n'est pas du Grand Palais, mais de la galerie Vittorio Emanuele &#224; Milan... 

Mais je trouve que &#231;a y ressemble...


----------



## mamyblue (10 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> La suite


Et ben la suite complètement différent   



Et bravo à toutes et à tous pour ces photos merveilleuses, c'est un vrai régal   ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

Oh le beau grillage !


----------



## mamyblue (10 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh le beau grillage !


Bien sûr il est dans un parc zoologique


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

Moi je préfère les grillages en liberté


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Bien sûr il est dans un parc zoologique



Sans rentrer dans la cuisine, en diminuant la profondeur de champ et en s'approchant le plus près possible du grillage, on arrivait, avec un reflex argentique et une focale longue, à sinon éliminer le grillage, du moins à le transformer en effet bizarre 

Pour exemple, un tigre du Cézallier (j'en ai posté il y a longtemps une autre meilleure) mais sur celle-ci on voit encore la trame du grillage ce qui peut la rendre instructive 

En numérique (plus exactement, le numérique n'ayant rien à voir avec ça, avec un capteur plus petit qu'un 24x36) et avec un objectif qui n'ouvre pas trop, c'est plus difficile parce qu'on a trop de profondeur de champ


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon, finalement, je remets l'autre  C'est fait avec un 200/2,8 mais je ne sais plus si j'avais mis le doubleur de focale en prime. En tous cas, je vous promets, il y avait un beau grillage (vaut mieux avec ces bestioles )


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour et bravo à tous pour toutes ces belles images  et merci pour les coups de boule :love:
> 
> En parlant de Halos ou de Gloires, ça m'a rappelé ceci:



Le délire !!!   :style:  




soget a dit:


> La Patrouille de France



Ouahou !!! 




Melounette a dit:


> Et oui, il y a un an, moi aussi, j'y étais, mais tout en haut de la coupole, en train de toiser Paris et son histoire.
> Bravo à tous, les dernières pages, que j'avais ratées, ont été un vrai délice. Je les ai même regardées plusieurs fois.:love:
> Bon, quelques jours d'absence, le temps de monter un superbe chapiteau tout en bois, style 1900 de chez Maxim's, ou plutôt un théâtre ambulant à Antony. Je reviens avec plein de photos dans ma besace. J'ai pensé à vous mes chouchous.
> 
> ...



Encore, encore !   :love:




yvos a dit:


> Big Apple 1rst​





yvos a dit:


> ba c'est une ville tellement photogénique et extra...
> 
> Big Apple 2nd​



Ca fait envie !  





Melounette a dit:


> La suite...
> ​
> ​
> Le spectacle s'appelle Le Bal des Fous. C'est même pas de la pub dissimulée vu que c'est archi complet et qu'il n'y a que 2 privilégiées invitées en VIP :style: qui ont eu les dernières places. Vous, les schmürtz, vous avez juste le droit de baver.
> Edit : Je viens de retrouver le niveau jaune qu'on avait perdu. Le détail qui tue.:rateau:​




Superbes !


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

une carte postale


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2006)

Allez, encore un ciel bizarre...





OK j'ai UN PEU forc&#233; sur les contrastes.
C'est mon truc en ce moment


----------



## Dory (10 Novembre 2006)

Carte postale..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

Parfois le "sujet" suffit à l'image. Nul effet de cadrage, rien de plus basique comme prise de vue, et pourtant ce tapis d'_Echinacea angustifolia_ ne se suffit-il pas à lui-même ?


----------



## mamyblue (10 Novembre 2006)

​ 



​ 
Là il y a pas de grillages c'est mieux...​


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Juste pour préciser, ma photo n'est pas du Grand Palais, mais de la galerie Vittorio Emanuele à Milan...
> 
> Mais je trouve que ça y ressemble...



Pour expliquer ma question : j'ai confondu avec la verriere de la gallerie Umberto 1er à Naples


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

les burning heads, &#231;a existe encore?? :afraid: :style:


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2006)

Yvos a dit:
			
		

> Splendide photo



Ils auraient pu réflechir avant de faire des plafonds aussi hauts.
Va chauffer ça maintenant


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ils auraient pu réflechir avant de faire des plafonds aussi hauts.
> Va chauffer ça maintenant



c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut se couvrir


----------



## Craquounette (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## soget (10 Novembre 2006)

Encore un Tigre derrière son grillage.
Tigre des neiges né en captivité.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

Puisque l'on parlait de verrières et de NYC, le musée Guggenheim :


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

Merci elis :love: J'ai raté celle d'Yvos je devais pas être là encore


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

par l&#224;


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

Woah super ce site :love::love::love: Bravo !


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

C'est amusant, j'ai moi aussi un coucher de soleil avec Miss Liberty en special guest 

Mais les tiennes sont mieux


----------



## soget (10 Novembre 2006)

(image trop grande)


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Wow, soget !
> On m'a parfois dit ici que j'étais "too much" dans certaines expériences  mais toi alors, là :rateau:
> 
> Bon, moi, avec ce post, je retourne un peu à Marrakech au moment de la Coupe du Monde, avec des écrans dans "mon" jardin wifi cette photo, je ne l'avais jamais mise, elle manque un petit peu de netteté, et mon petit trépied ne m'avait été d'aucun secours à cette heure douce du crépuscule Mais comme *un bébé est né sur Portfolio*, j'ai recherché des images dans le thème (allez voir) et enfin, bref, voilà
> ...



R P.S. 1. Eh bien qu'est-ce que tu attends pour la poster dans ce fil ??? 

R P.S. 2. Merci


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2006)

R&#226;h, je pars me balader une journ&#233;e et quand je reviens y'a 3 pages de photos superbes! 

Bon je recycle celle l&#224;:






Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e recadr&#233;e mais finalement je la pr&#233;f&#232;re comme &#231;a.

Merci &#224; ceux et surtout &#224; celles qui m'ont souhait&#233; mon annif'


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez, encore un ciel bizarre...
> 
> un ciel à la Bobby...
> 
> ...



D'accord, d'accord... mais as-tu rentré les géraniums ?


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

_comment elle floode elisabeth ! 
_


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

moi aussi


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Et sinon, il a fait beau à Nice aujourd'hui ? Parce qu'à Paris, c'était radieux !


A Nice je sais pas mais a Saint Paul de Vence il faisait tres beau


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> A Nice je sais pas mais a Saint Paul de Vence il faisait tres beau


Et à Gourdon aussi:


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Novembre 2006)

De superbes photos en ce moment, bravo à tous  

Ce matin  






 ​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> édit : j'oubliais SirDeck, hey ! Sont-ce des mouettes ? Ou n'en sont-ce pas ?



Ce sont des mouettes.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2006)

Making Of


----------



## Sloughi (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (11 Novembre 2006)

Je continue dans mon obsession des gouttes, je voulais en poster une dans *72H pour convaincre*, avec comme intitul&#233; le mur d'eau , mais je me suis dit que c'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre un peu trop hors sujet, ou tout du moins tir&#233; par les cheveux...:rose: 









​


----------



## Majintode (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour vos points disco et encouragements  

Petite ballade hier au port:




​


----------



## soget (11 Novembre 2006)

Jespère que jai fait mouche avec celle-ci.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2006)

soget a dit:


> J&#8217;esp&#232;re que j&#8217;ai fait mouche avec celle-ci.



Comme avec les autres 

Couleurs de saison:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Novembre 2006)

et ne plus changer l'eau des fleurs.


----------



## yvos (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2006)

Cérémonies du 11 novembre.




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2006)

Aucun rapport : 
Une nature morte, ambiance "salle d'autopsie".




J'aime beaucoup le reflet rouge sur la lame. 
Complétement fortuit, mais bien placé, en fait.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2006)

Et pour rester dans ma spécialité : 
Un ciel rochelais over coloré.


----------



## joubichou (11 Novembre 2006)

très beaux tes ciels Bobby !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et pour rester dans ma spécialité :
> Un ciel rochelais over coloré.


Et over penché   :rateau: 

Sympa le couteau


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> tr&#232;s beaux tes ciels Bobby !



 



jpmiss a dit:


> Et over pench&#233;   :rateau:
> 
> Sympa le couteau



Ouais, je sais la tour et les m&#226;ts sont tout de traviole. 
Je l'ai prise &#224; bout bras depuis ma fen&#234;tre, un soir... J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; la redresser mais en fait non. Ca lui donne un charme je trouve. 

Ceci dit, &#231;a ne se voit pas trop, mais le couteau est une pi&#232;ce de collection les gars, attention! 
Mon p&#232;re &#233;tait de la partie, j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; quelques pi&#232;ces. Celui-l&#224; doit avoir entre 30 et 40 ans, on ne le voit pas trop sur cette photo mais le manche est travers&#233; d'un renfort m&#233;tallique, &#231;a ne se fait plus, &#231;a...
On n'en fait plus des beaux couteaux comme &#231;a. 

EDIT : Macmarco, je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour faire de si belles images avec des mod&#232;les somme toute banals au possible. Franchement je suis admiratif.


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2006)

Comme ca fait un moment que je ne suis pas passé dans le coin, je me permets de flooder un coup ! 





​


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2006)

Moi qui galère avec les textures , je ne peux résister au plaisir de vous faire partager celle-là :



J'en suis vraiment super content. 

Bon, allez, j'arrête de m'amuser, je retourne au boulot.


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme avec les autres
> 
> Couleurs de saison:







Lastrada a dit:


> et ne plus changer l'eau des fleurs.
> 
> ​







Amok a dit:


> Cérémonies du 11 novembre.
> 
> Mains​



Celle-ci me plaît plus particulièrement. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : Macmarco, je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour faire de si belles images avec des modèles somme toute banals au possible. Franchement je suis admiratif.



Merci Bobby ! 
Tes ciels sont


----------



## SirDeck (11 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8215/resizeddsc04063tg3.jpg


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2006)

aucun trucage....hier soir....


----------



## Virpeen (11 Novembre 2006)

Texture et autres petites choses...


----------



## joubichou (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> aucun trucage....hier soir....



Aucun trucage ce soir:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aucun trucage ce soir



Bourré de trucages, mais ce soir aussi. 





T'avais raison mon jp, il y a des scripts qui font ça bien mieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aucun trucage ce soir:



J'aurais manqué la fin du monde ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'aurais manqué la fin du monde ?



Finalement y'a eu un sursis 

D'autres couleurs de saison:


----------



## Sloughi (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## MamaCass (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2006)

superbe ciel, Mamacass


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Novembre 2006)

Allez, je me lance... 






Ce pont suspendu situ&#233; en Valais dans la for&#234;t de Finges (Suisse) a &#233;t&#233; construit par des ma&#238;tres d'&#339;uvre et dessinateurs bouthanais en collaboration avec des ing&#233;nieurs suisses. Il symbolise en fait l'union entre deux r&#233;gions de montagne: le Bouthan et le Valais, mais aussi entre les deux r&#233;gions linguistiques du canton du Valais, fran&#231;aise et suisse-allemande. C'est pour moi un tr&#232;s beau projet. Et pour une fois, c'est la Suisse qui a &#224; apprendre...

Bravo &#224; tous, moi j'adore ce que vous faites, surtout les photos de Joubichou!


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2006)

:rateau: dingue on vient même y étendre son linge...


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> ​




Un grand classique parisien  Mais c'est vrai qu'en général cette vue est prise en portrait.

​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Novembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Un grand classique parisien  Mais c'est vrai qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral cette vue est prise en portrait.




Cf. Le National Geographic du mois d'octobre 200*6* page 76.


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Cf. Le National Geographic du mois d'octobre 2007 page 76.



Et pour le mois d'octobre 2007, tu as les chiffres de l'Euromillion ?!


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## guigus31 (12 Novembre 2006)

Bon dimanche a tous..


----------



## al02 (12 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/Tarte01.jpg



Ce n'est pas de la tarte !


----------



## joubichou (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Cf. Le National Geographic du mois d'octobre 200*6* page 76.



Je me disais bien que je l'avais vue récemment


----------



## bloodstear (12 Novembre 2006)

tout dabord, bonjour tout le monde, et oui c'est mon premier message sur ce forum
que je suis depuis pas mal de temps.

Je commence donc avec deux photos d'un concert de metal ou je me suis retrouve par accident.


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2006)

bienvenue


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2006)

_yvos : ton avatar est sacr&#233;ment crap&#233; !   

bienvenue bloodstear ! 
_


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## ikiki (12 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous 
Me revoilà...
Félicitations à tous, je viens de me tapper une 50'aine de pages, de bien jolis clichés.

Et voilà... merci à elle :love:


----------



## joubichou (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dory (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (12 Novembre 2006)

bonsoir à tous, petite photo prise tout à l'heure, de magnifiques couleurs que je n'ai pas réussi malheureusement a faire bien ressortir... garantie sans aucune retouche


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (12 Novembre 2006)

Chez-moi le ciel brûle   


​ 


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2006)

Saint Paul de Vence


----------



## ikiki (13 Novembre 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires boulés 
Et pour répondre à certain, cette photo a été prise au D70, pas trop rétouchée, juste mise en N&B, ajout d'un peu de flou et de surexp... 

Vala, stop la technique, sinon heu... ... :casse:...


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

Pour r&#233;pondre : toutes les images du 11 novembre ont &#233;t&#233; prises avec un Nikon D100 + 50/1.4. Celle des mains est juste sous-expos&#233;e : le fond est un costume noir et le "mod&#232;le" un l&#233;gionnaire qui attendait au milieu de 200 personnes que la c&#233;r&#233;monie commence.
- Je peux prendre en photo vos mains qui tiennent le drapeau ?
- Oui, oui, comment ? Vous voulez que je le d&#233;plie ?
- Non, comme elles &#233;taient, l&#224;. Vous le tenez juste autour du mat. (clic).
- Merci beaucoup !
​


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> la montagne, la neige, tout ça...




T'es énervant le matin Webo...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'es &#233;nervant le matin Webo...



Ouais je sais mon s*** &#233;norme tout &#231;a...  Et pour pas trop flooder, il s'agit des Cornettes de Bise.  La photo a &#233;t&#233; prise d'o&#249; y a la fl&#232;che.


----------



## wip (13 Novembre 2006)

Salut Elis 
Tour "Technip" à la Défense effectivement. J'y ai bossé un an


----------



## soget (13 Novembre 2006)

Une série, pour fêter mon 100éme message.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2006)

Dommage l'espece de filigrane sur les 2 dernieres 
Si non tu fais toujours de tres belles photos d'action!


----------



## SirDeck (13 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> - Je peux prendre en photo vos mains qui tiennent le drapeau ?
> - Oui, oui, comment ? Vous voulez que je le déplie ?
> - Non, comme elles étaient, là. Vous le tenez juste autour du mat. (clic).
> - Merci beaucoup !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'es &#233;nervant le matin Webo...



L'apr&#232;s-midi c'est moins joli t'inqui&#232;te...


----------



## g.robinson (13 Novembre 2006)

Manges pas tes doigts !!!


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## g.robinson (13 Novembre 2006)

Je suis vraiment content de mon nouveau 50mm


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Novembre 2006)

ah oui, c'est sur &#231;a vaut le coup...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2006)

joli


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Novembre 2006)

Oui belles couleurs d'automne


----------



## joubichou (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

St&#233;phane, &#233;tant moi-m&#234;me cavalier de cross, j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup tes photos de rallye mais elles sont trop grandes.

je vous rappelle tous au 600pix. maxi !

_

sinon bravo  &#224; tous hein ! 

ps pour Pascal : tu devrais donner tes cours de prise de vue (au sens propre du terme) dans "en cuisine", rien que pour ton cours d'attitude, &#231;a vaut le coup  !
_


----------



## SirDeck (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4050525 a dit:
			
		

> ps pour Pascal : tu devrais donner tes cours de prise de vue (au sens propre du terme) dans "en cuisine", rien que pour ton cours d'attitude, ça vaut le coup  !
> [/I]




C'était le sens des pouces levés. Je veux dire l'intérêt d'infos lors de la prise de vue, le contact avec les "sujets".


----------



## soget (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4050525 a dit:
			
		

> St&#233;phane, &#233;tant moi-m&#234;me cavalier de cross, j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup tes photos de rallye mais elles sont trop grandes.
> 
> je vous rappelle tous au 600pix. maxi !
> 
> ...



Je viens de rectifier la taille des photos. D&#233;sol&#233; pour le d&#233;sagr&#233;ment subi.   

Je suis ravi que mes photos de rallye te plaisent. Tu pratique dans la r&#233;gion Nantaise ?

joubichou, j'aime bien tes insectes.


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2006)

Photo ratée et trafiquée...:rateau: Mais je l'aime...​


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/9310/img2461si4.jpg​



easy s'est mon salon.


----------



## guigus31 (14 Novembre 2006)




----------



## wip (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour 

NightWalker -> C'est déjà le salon nautique ??

Joubichou ->


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Novembre 2006)

Au transbordeur, samedi soir 
image bien trop grande !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (14 Novembre 2006)

Des fleurs, effet tunnel lumineux.
c'est pas trop les plus belles photos mais je savais pas où les mettre


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4050525 a dit:
			
		

> _Pascal : tu devrais donner tes cours de prise de vue (au sens propre du terme) dans "en cuisine", rien que pour ton cours d'attitude, ça vaut le coup  !
> _




Par exemple, leçon N°1 : comment se niquer le dos en rampant pendant 1 heure sur les lattes de la BNF !


----------



## GroDan (14 Novembre 2006)

On fini sous les jupes !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2006)

mais qu'est ce que je fous à Paris?...  :sleep:


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2006)

Leçon N°2 : Essayer de cesser de fumer pendant les prises de vues afin d'éviter des nuages bas sur l'image ! 




​


----------



## joubichou (14 Novembre 2006)

là,j'avoue j'étais pas trop fier :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (14 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mais qu'est ce que je fous à Paris?...  :sleep:




Pfff... on a le même à Paris...  sans les montagnes...


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2006)

Un p'tit tour de manège ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2006)




----------



## al02 (14 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> là,j'avoue j'étais pas trop fier :affraid: :affraid: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8287/totemhd3.jpg



Chapeau Joubichou !


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2006)

Paris - Bastille - 19h


----------



## Sloughi (14 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (14 Novembre 2006)

-












°


----------



## Kaji (15 Novembre 2006)




----------



## DarKOrange (15 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ttp://tibomong4.free.fr/photos/3042.jpg



J'aime beaucoup


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2006)

L'horloge, de loin, dans le brouillard, pench&#233;e. 





J'aime bien le c&#244;t&#233; crado, &#231;a ajoute du myst&#232;re, je trouve. 

(jp :   )


----------



## mamyblue (15 Novembre 2006)

Le ciel hier soir était magnifique, j'aurais voulu le prendre en entier tellement il était beau !!!
Et manque de chance j'avais qu'un petit appareil... 


​ 


​


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (15 Novembre 2006)

Rejoignez le front de lib&#233;ration des b.ites d'amarrage




​


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Rejoignez le front de libération des b.ites d'amarrage
> 
> ​



Je te suis.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Rejoignez le front de libération des b.ites d'amarrage !



Des *bittes*, Christophe ! Des bittes.


----------



## Picouto (15 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Des *bittes*, Christophe ! Des bittes.


C'est un appel au peuple, un cri du coeur ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup



Merci


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2006)




----------



## al02 (15 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Rejoignez le front de libération des b.ites d'amarrage
> 
> http://familypicard.free.fr/MacG/biteamarrage.jpg​



Cela s'appelle aussi Bollard


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2006)

faut se méfier...la libération de la b.itte, c'est parfois n'importe quoi


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Des *bittes*, Christophe ! Des bittes.



Je crois qu'il est un peu dyslexique


----------



## Sloughi (15 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (15 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Rejoignez le front de lib&#233;ration des b.ites d'amarrage
> 
> 
> 
> ...





macmarco a dit:


> Je te suis.





DocEvil a dit:


> Des *bittes*, Christophe ! Des bittes.





yvos a dit:


> faut se m&#233;fier...la lib&#233;ration de la b.itte, c'est parfois n'importe quoi




Au milieu de tant de po&#233;sie...  point de bitte, juste des phallus....






Edit: tr&#232;s jolie mouette Sloughi


----------



## Picouto (15 Novembre 2006)

Comme vous aimez les biittes...


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2006)

j'ai enfin vider mon lomo lc-a


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Des *bittes*, Christophe ! Des bittes.



Donnez lui ce qu'il veut qu'il se taise !!!!


----------



## Melounette (15 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Donnez lui ce qu'il veut qu'il se taise !!!!


Ooooh ! Un Sonnyboy dans le fil photos. Je trouve &#231;a marrant comme situation. Non, mais si...bon cherchez pas, je ne suis qu'une sombre th&#233;&#226;treuse.:rateau: 
Mais &#231;a valait le coup de l'encadrer, hein.
J'vais chercher une photo du coup. _soupir_
Non, bin j'ai pas de bittes, mais un "coucher" de rideau, apr&#232;s spectacle.




Voil&#224;, d'ailleurs, en spectacle, on dit d'un rideau qui descend qu'il "charge". Comme quoi, je reste un peu dans le th&#232;me des bittes.


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2006)

c'est beau


----------



## Melounette (15 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> c'est beau


Hein, ouais hein ?
Un rideau rouge de théâtre, ça me fait toujours le même effet, même après toutes ces années à jurer après la patience(le truc où il est installé) qui se coince : je reste bouche bée et j'ai les yeux qui brillent. Comme une gosse.


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Comme vous aimez les biittes...



Toujours dyslexique


----------



## Picouto (15 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Toujours dyslexique
> 
> tof zarb​


Toujours daltonien ?


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2006)

toujours la passerelle?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2006)

Comme je sais que vous mourrez d'envi de voir une bien belle HDR, en voici une:


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2006)

juste avant d'aller faire dodo


----------



## kanako (16 Novembre 2006)

ce matin&#8230;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai enfin r&#233;cuper&#233; un APN !!  :love:
ok, il est tout pourrit : 1,3 M&#233;ga Pixels
mais je veux voir ce qu'on peut en tirer&#8230;
j'ai aussi r&#233;cuper&#233; un tr&#233;pied (veux m'essayer &#224; la photo de nuit)
Bref, suis contente


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

Z610i


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## wip (16 Novembre 2006)

Très jolie photo de marketing croisé La Mouette


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Sympa! C'est sobre et efficace!


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Novembre 2006)

pour Picouto :  








  ​


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

Le&#231;on N&#176;3 : lorsque aucun d&#233;ambulateur n'est disponible, trouver un &#233;l&#233;ment (genre bouche d'incendie) pour s'appuyer lors des photos de nuit. Surtout lorsque l'on sort d'un resto bien arros&#233; &#224; Rome ! 




​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Leçon N°3 : lorsque aucun déambulateur n'est disponible, trouver un élément (genre bouche d'incendie) pour s'appuyer lors des photos de nuit.


Note : pour les photos de nuit, une bitte peut aussi faire l'affaire. 

Désolé. :rose:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Note : pour les photos de nuit, une bitte peut aussi faire l'affaire.



Oui, mais l'arrondi de l'objet entraine des mouvements al&#233;atoires. De plus, il faut &#234;tre assis dessus pour en profiter compl&#232;tement. Je n'ai jamais vu une bitte qui permette d'y poser le coude en position debout*.  


* Ceci &#233;tant j'avoue ne pas avoir vu &#233;norm&#233;ment de bittes dans ma vie, malgr&#233; ma fr&#233;quentation assidue des ports.


----------



## joubichou (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2006)

NA.


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> NA.



Je le savais, qu'il avait la vice dans le sang


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> NA.



y'a des trucs comme &#231;a dans Proteus?


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

Picouto.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> y'a des trucs comme ça dans Proteus?



Hey comment tu connais proteus ???? 

Y a des vis titane sur tous les modèles.... c'est de série...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Hey comment tu connais proteus ????
> 
> Y a des vis titane sur tous les modèles.... c'est de série...



Ben par ça par exemple


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2006)

Si tu viens visiter, appelle moi !!!


----------



## Picouto (16 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Sloughi (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Leçon N°3 : lorsque aucun déambulateur n'est disponible, trouver un élément (genre bouche d'incendie) pour s'appuyer lors des photos de nuit. Surtout lorsque l'on sort d'un resto bien arrosé à Rome !
> 
> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/photos/lecon3.jpg​



je l'avais bien compris 



macinside a dit:


> Paris - Bastille - 19h
> 
> http://gauthier.nicolas.free.fr/images/_MG_5461mg.jpg
> 
> http://gauthier.nicolas.free.fr/images/_MG_5480mg.jpg​


----------



## Virpeen (16 Novembre 2006)

Désolée... la prochaine fois, je me concentrerai sur les bittes... :rose: En fin de compte, c'est juste une question d'habitude...


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

Leçon N°4  : Ne pas faire de photos, si l'envie n'est pas là.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## wip (17 Novembre 2006)

Virpeen, Elis, Picoutou  . Bravo aussi à tous les autres.

Hier, je me suis amusé dans ma salle de bain...


----------



## maximeG (17 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (17 Novembre 2006)

Merci à tous 




​


----------



## richard-deux (17 Novembre 2006)

Photos prise le week end dernier à Copenhague: Nyvahn (ancien port).


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Novembre 2006)




----------



## wip (17 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour tous vos coups de boule :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2006)

_pour les coups de boule, j'aimerais que comme dans les autres forums, &#231;a reste entre vous... merci d'avance.

sinon, ya de jolies photos ici ! _


----------



## joubichou (17 Novembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (17 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Quai de Saône - 17h00


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Fourvière - 15h30


----------



## ikiki (17 Novembre 2006)

En effet de jolies photos sur ces dernières pages 
Petit coup de coeur pour celles de Picouto et Dendrimere 


Edit pour pas flooder, perfectible, mais j'aime bien l'ambience :


----------



## mactambour (17 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


>











Un petit bonsoir en passant...


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## fanou (18 Novembre 2006)

ça sent la rose par ici...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Coucou quelqu'un  






Madame






Monsieur






you're welcome Mate.


----------



## EMqA (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## richard-deux (18 Novembre 2006)

Le Diamant Noir à Copenhague.
C'est en fait le nouveau bâtiment de la bibliothèque Royale.
Les couloirs extérieurs qui relient l'ancien bâtiment et le nouveau, passent au dessus de la rue.


----------



## Sloughi (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## esope (18 Novembre 2006)

après une absence de deux semaines me voici de retour... Je viens de remonter les pages que j'avais manqué et bien franchement le niveau ne faiblit pas    Bravo à tous ...et  pour fêter mon retour voici ma journée:


en début d'après-midi il faisait beau...






Je suis parti me promener, puis vers 16h je suis descendu au port prendre un café...






Après mon café, j'ai flâné chez le bouquiniste du coin (merveilleux endroit que je recommande chaudement à tous les gens de passage sur Toulon...)






Après toutes ces activités épuisantes, je me suis finalement décidé à rentrer chez moi...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

La Grue




Monstre de métal, girafe squelettique, silouhette inquiétante du crépuscule.
Son cou de dentelle et son bras décharné, s'étirent de tout leur long dans les cieux mordorés.
Repose paisible humain des villes!
Elle veillera fidèle sur tes nuits citadines.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

petite &#233;glise transform&#233;e en immeuble d'habitation.






d&#233;tails d'une colonne


----------



## NightWalker (19 Novembre 2006)

bon dimanche​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

un petit diner aux chandelles mesdames?


----------



## mamyblue (19 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> un petit diner aux chandelles mesdames?


C'est demandé avec tellement de gentillesse qu'on ne peut pas refuser, y aura du monde... :love:​ 
Et bravo à tous pour toutes ces belles photos ​ 

Les pyramides d'Euseigne !!!  


​


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2006)

_faut que tu soignes ton cadrage... mamy... ya toujours un truc coup&#233; sur tes photos... et une pixellisation &#224; ne plus savoir qu'en faire... _


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

je l'ai raté


----------



## jahrom (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (19 Novembre 2006)

De retour de Montier en Der ,ou se tenait le festival de la photo animalière (les photos de Vincent MUNIER sont trop belles)


----------



## r0m1 (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Novembre 2006)

​




:afraid:


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2006)

:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## peyret (19 Novembre 2006)

une photo de cul !
de la France qui trait matin et soir!
Underground ! 







1000 lieux sous le trottoir !: sous la montagne !
lp


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2006)

Vue de l'Estaque.





​


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vue de l'Estaque.
> 
> 
> ​






Magnifique !


----------



## peyret (19 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Magnifique !


ah !&#160;&#160;&#160;:rose:  bon !








lp non ! non ! n...... :casse: :sick:

suite au post de al02 ci-dessous :

2) Termes originaux picard:

une maguette, c'est une ch&#232;vre ; &#233;tymologie probablement germanique (anglais goat, n&#233;erlandais geit, avec une 1&#232;re syllabe probablement onomatop&#233;ique) ; une ch&#232;vre &#233;tant curieuse, ce terme s'appliquera famili&#232;rement mais sans m&#233;chancet&#233; &#224; une fille curieuse, voire bavarde.


----------



## Sloughi (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## al02 (19 Novembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> ah !   :rose:  bon !
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/chevre.jpg
> 
> ...



Chez nous, on appelle cela une « *maguette* » !


----------



## fanou (19 Novembre 2006)

le loulou et sa première promenade en poussette :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

Lumière d'automne des climats océaniques...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> pour vous mesdames
> bon dimanche​





vraiment , vraiment tres belles :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> &#224; la vol&#233;e sur le quai&#8230;
> juste pour dire la tristesse des dimanches soirs&#8230;


&#212; Combien je te rejoins sur ce point....

Tr&#232;s jolies Eli...


----------



## ikiki (19 Novembre 2006)

'soir :sleep:

Giverny


----------



## wip (20 Novembre 2006)

'jour :sleep: 

Toujours autour du lavabo, mais la tête à l'envers ce matin...


----------



## maiwen (20 Novembre 2006)

wow !!! super couleurs :love:

vraiment de tr&#232;s jolies photos sur ces derni&#232;res pages


----------



## r0m1 (20 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> 'jour :sleep:
> 
> Toujours autour du lavabo, mais la tête à l'envers ce matin...




Wip je suis fan tu le sais, en plus jolies nuances de bleu je trouve


----------



## maximeG (20 Novembre 2006)

Je l'adore celle la.. Vous en pensez quoi???:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Je l'adore celle la.. Vous en pensez quoi???:rateau:


Tu veux dire à part qu'elle est trop large de 40 pixels ? :rateau:


----------



## wip (20 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux dire à part qu'elle est trop large de 40 pixels ? :rateau:


Oui, mais personne ne lui as fait remarqué à la fin de la page 453 alors, il récidive .
Ceci dit, jolie photo. Une gazelle de banlieue ??


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2006)

heu...trop haute de 26 pixels?


----------



## r0m1 (20 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux dire &#224; part qu'elle est trop large de 40 pixels ? :rateau:



rabat-joie va ! 





MaximeG ta photo est sympa , quoiqu'un peu grande comme te l'a indiqu&#233; dans sa grande sagesse notre Doc 

Pour ne pas trop flooder et tenter de faire une faible concurrence &#224; wip


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Je l'adore celle la.. Vous en pensez quoi???:rateau:



J'en pense qu'il y a de l'idée, que l'image est nette, mais qu'il est dur de marier furtivité de l'animal et patience. Saurait été mieux d'avoir la bête en face mais tu n'a peut être pas eut le choix.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

(Je n'en reviens toujours pas tellement le ciel était bleu)​


----------



## twk (20 Novembre 2006)

Un pti peu de lumi&#232;re pour mes 20 ans 






Edit : Merci pour vos commentaire pour l'anniv ! Oui c'&#233;tait hier et oui j'ai 20 ans (un peu plus jeune dans ma t&#234;te ceci dit ) @ Maiwen : Oh tient toi aussi le 19


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Même si c'était hier, Joyeux Zanif' !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Un peu de LensBaby ? 





 et merci Virpeen


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Ah.. je vois que &#231;a pla&#238;t... :rose:
Merci 

Un autre du coup ? un peu recadr&#233; toutefois


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Bizarre... Je croyais pourtant m'y connaître... Je pensais pas que çà ressemblait à çà le houblon din ch'Nord. :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (20 Novembre 2006)

une petite sitelle torchepot


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

la foule :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2006)

jamais sans mon os...


----------



## Sloughi (20 Novembre 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> vraiment , vraiment tres belles :love:



Merci... :rose: merci à toutes et à tous pour vos remarques et discoball...  re :rose:

Aller un dernier regard





​


----------



## toys (21 Novembre 2006)

et oui elle fait partie de mes plus belle photo en temps que model et non photographe.
sa reste dans le sujet vue sous cette angle.





sandy a la prise de vue et au toshop


----------



## al02 (21 Novembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> et oui elle fait partie de mes plus belle photo en temps que model et non photographe.
> sa reste dans le sujet vue sous cette angle.
> http://static.flickr.com/101/302047294_eb10058fa6.jpg
> 
> sandy a la prise de vue et au toshop



Taupe modèle !    

Toys, toys mon toit.


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2006)

note que le chapeau que tu as mis sur ton sexe pour le cacher ne sert &#224; rien si tu tires dessus de travers avec ta main comme &#231;a


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2006)

Sympa la d&#233;co de ton salon !


----------



## doudou83 (21 Novembre 2006)

Petit tour en forêt de Tronçais (Allier)     Elle est magnifique en cette saison


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2006)

_Du lac de Bienne aux portes de la France
L'espoir mûrit dans l'ombre des cités;
De nos curs monte un chant de délivrance.
Notre drapeau sur les monts a flotté !
Vous qui veillez au sort de la patrie,
Brisez les fers d'un injuste destin!

Unissez-vous, fils de la Rauracie
Et donnez-vous la main, et donnez-vous la main !

Si l'ennemi de notre indépendance
Dans nos vallons veut imposer sa loi,
Que pour lutter chacun de nous s'élance
Et dans ses rangs jette le désarroi!
D'un peuple libre au sein de l'Helvétie
Notre passé nous montre le chemin.

Unissez-vous, fils de la Rauracie
Et donnez-vous la main, et donnez-vous la main !

Le ciel fera germer notre semence,
Marchons joyeux, c'est l'heure du Jura !
Demain nos cris, nos chansons et nos danses
Célébreront la fin de nos combats
Et dans la gloire au matin refleurie
Nous chanterons un hymne souverain.

Unissez-vous, fils de la Rauracie
Et donnez-vous la main, et donnez-vous la main !_


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2006)

Croisé quelques photos de Lyon sur ces pages. J'ai un peu perdu mes répères avec ma ville natale, mais j'ai découvert ce we la douceur des bords du Rhône, et de ses péniches où il fait bon boire une bière, écouter un bon mix, et admirer les reflets de l'Hôtel Dieu.


----------



## GroDan (21 Novembre 2006)

WIP, j'aimerai savoir comment tu t'y prends avec tes gouttes d'eau...on sent que tu maitrises de plus en plus...tes choix de couleurs sont extraordinaires, as-tu déjà balancer tes recettes du coté de la cuisine, ou comptes-tu garder ton secret ? Ah, et bien sur ça fait 2 jours que tu es imboulable !
Pour pas flooder et pour les footeux ! 
Madrid, il y a 2 ans, les supporters de l'Athletico se rendent au stade pour disputer un match avec Barcelone...la banderole faisait 4 kms. j'aime pas trop le foot, même pas du tout...mais j'ai passer un super moment et j'ai fais quelques trés bonnes tofs...en toute modestie !


----------



## wip (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour et merci GroDan 

Je suis encore jamais allé en cuisine pour le moment, mais je vais aller y faire un tour et voir si je peux donner des pistes. Car malheureusement, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de recette miracle et je tatonne à chaque fois. C'est peut-être aussi pour ça que je fais des prises assez différentes à chaque fois, et ce n'est pas un mal je pense 
Mais comme première piste, je peux vous dire que je joue beaucoup avec Photoshop après la prise de vue en Raw. Je ne trafique pas l'image, mais je joue beaucoup avec les couleurs et les contrastes. Les flous gaussiens m'aident aussi à masquer le bruit du à un ISO 800...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

A qui appartient cette vélocyclette ?...


----------



## joubichou (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (21 Novembre 2006)

Joubichou ta patience doit être incroyable pour arriver à avoir de tels moments !


----------



## SirDeck (21 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour et merci GroDan
> 
> Je suis encore jamais allé en cuisine pour le moment, mais je vais aller y faire un tour et voir si je peux donner des pistes. Car malheureusement, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de recette miracle et je tatonne à chaque fois. C'est peut-être aussi pour ça que je fais des prises assez différentes à chaque fois, et ce n'est pas un mal je pense
> Mais comme première piste, je peux vous dire que je joue beaucoup avec Photoshop après la prise de vue en Raw. Je ne trafique pas l'image, mais je joue beaucoup avec les couleurs et les contrastes. Les flous gaussiens m'aident aussi à masquer le bruit du à un ISO 800...



Pour réduire le bruit en 800 iso RAW va jusqu'à Brûler un peu les hautes lumières, comme tu as pu le voir en cuisine. N'oublie pas également de réduire le bruit de couleur et de luminance lors de la dérawtisation. Enfin, Photoshop propose depuis peu un filtre de réduction de bruit.


----------



## joubichou (21 Novembre 2006)

c'est pas vraiment une affaire de patience,mais je compte beaucoup sur le mode rafale de mon Canon


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (21 Novembre 2006)

Nato !   :love:





(Cliquez pour voir en plus grand)


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> photo



classe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2006)

Certains se souviendront de Kernic parodiant Yvette Horner ...






... pour les fans (:rateau de K&P, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer qu'elles reprendront du service dans les semaines à venir ... pour les autres, ben zappez ce message !

ps : comme j'avais pas envie d'ouvrir un thread spécifique, j'ai placé cette "superbe photo" dans "vos plus belles photos" conscient toutefois qu'elle dénote dans vos séries classieuses à souhait...:love::rose:


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2006)

_sinon, ya un sujet sur les canards en plastique qui irait &#224; merveille mon vieux. 
_


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> .. pour les fans (:rateau de K&P, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer qu'elles reprendront du service dans les semaines à venir



je bave déjà !   



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... pour les autres, ben zappez ce message !



Je suis pas concerné


----------



## Sloughi (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2006)

une collègue ma fait un petit cadeau oriental dédicace à qui voudra 











​
​


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Certains se souviendront de Kernic parodiant Yvette Horner ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :love:  



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.



Et m...


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Il y a toujours autant de jolies clichés  

Bon j'espère ne pas trop dénoter avec le mien.... mais j'aime bien ce cliché que j'ai pris il y a quelques jours.




​


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2006)

La semaine dernière sous un beau soleil


----------



## CataTon (22 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> La semaine dernière sous un beau soleil
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/papillon1.jpg



Son pote il y a quelques semaines :


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2006)

oui les fameux cousins !!!!:love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Novembre 2006)

http://homepage.mac.com/arnaud.bonvin/Mysite/files/page8_blog_entry183_1.jpg


J'en aurai d'autre bientot sur mon deviant art


----------



## Picouto (22 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2006)

puisqu'on est dans le petites bêtes


----------



## GroDan (22 Novembre 2006)

moi aussi je sais photographier les papillons ! Mais je pense que j'aurai du poster &#231;a dans les photos que tous le monde trouvent rat&#233;s, sauf vous !




Joubichou imboulable...mais j'aimerais faire de l'&#233;lagage aussi bien que tu photographies...moi qui _parfois_ aimerais changer de taf, et en ch... comme une b&#234;te avec le jardin et le verger !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2006)

​

_Faut cliquer hein... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2006)

rhaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (22 Novembre 2006)

Webo c'est magnifique !!


----------



## r0m1 (22 Novembre 2006)

Du jpmiss staïle... 

Ca donne pas l'impression qu'on est vraiment rentré dans les temps froids


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (22 Novembre 2006)

@ Picouto : parce que tu n'es pas &#224; Paris, comme je ne suis pas &#224; Bordeaux et ne peut donc conna&#238;tre cette belle place que tu as photographi&#233;e


----------



## Picouto (22 Novembre 2006)

Je suis partagé entre amour et haine... 

Très très belle photo Dendrimère :love:
Pourquoi ne l'ai-je pas prise ?  ah oui c'est vrai ! Passy et moi c'est pas l'amour 


Pour ne pas flooder : à votre avis,ça fait ça après combien d'années de mariage ? :sad:


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Certains se souviendront de Kernic parodiant Yvette Horner ...
> ... pour les fans (:rateau de K&P, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer qu'elles reprendront du service dans les semaines à venir ... pour les autres, ben zappez ce message !



Tu parles si je m'en souviens !!  
Vivement la suite !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2006)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment &#231;&#224; vire &#224; : "poster votre plus belle oeuvre photographique"
Et c'est tant mieux ! Chacun ajoute sa petite touche perso....
Rien que du plaisir ! .......

bravo &#224; tous !

lp    

encore ! encore ! libert&#233; ........


----------



## SirDeck (22 Novembre 2006)

:sleep: 







​




:sleep:


----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (22 Novembre 2006)

juste une petite comme ça en passant, prise ce soir à la tombée de la nuit.





les reglages luminosité sont ceux de l'appareil (mode nuit), je l'ai juste redressée (elle penchait un peu :rateau, aucunes autres modifiaction.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2006)

pendant le maquillage de la pr&#233;sentatrice de France 3 Marine Vignes...


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2006)

J'hésite à la passer en N&B...


----------



## r0m1 (23 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> J'hésite à la passer en N&B...



Laisse la en couleur, je pense que ca permet de bien garder le contraste entre l'arrière plan et les statues  J'ai peur qu'en la passant en N&B, les bonhommes se perdent dans l'image


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> J'h&#233;site &#224; la passer en N&B...



&#231;a me rappelle une affiche d'ouvrier &#224; New-York ..

Laisse en couleur ( &#224; mon avis aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Pas facile de maîtriser le contre-jour avec un APN compact.


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Laisse la en couleur, je pense que ca permet de bien garder le contraste entre l'arri&#232;re plan et les statues  J'ai peur qu'en la passant en N&B, les bonhommes se perdent dans l'image



Effectivement tu as raison 



La mouette a dit:


> &#231;a me rappelle une affiche d'ouvrier &#224; New-York ..
> 
> Laisse en couleur ( &#224; mon avis aussi)



C'est bien la reproduction en version "statues" d'une c&#233;l&#232;bre photographie d'ouvriers travaillant sur un building &#224; NYC. Je vais essayer de la retrouver...

Et merci pour ce que vous savez 

Edith : la voil&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Merci de vos encouragements.  

C'est sans doute particulier &#224; l'Am&#233;rique cette "mise en statues" de photos c&#233;l&#232;bres. Il y a aussi un m&#233;morial qui a statufi&#233; la c&#233;l&#232;brissime photo de la guerre de Cor&#233;e montrant des GI's qui hissent leur drapeau sur une cr&#234;te (authenticit&#233; de l'image soumise &#224; controverse d'ailleurs). Cela semble montrer qu'une partie de "l'imaginaire collectif" am&#233;ricain se serait davantage b&#226;ti sur des photographies que sur des peintures, comme en Europe. Ce qu'explique ais&#233;ment la jeune histoire des USA.


----------



## al02 (23 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Merci de vos encouragements.
> 
> C'est sans doute particulier &#224; l'Am&#233;rique cette "mise en statues" de photos c&#233;l&#232;bres. Il y a aussi un m&#233;morial qui a statufi&#233; la c&#233;l&#232;brissime photo de la *guerre de Cor&#233;e* montrant des GI's qui hissent leur drapeau sur une cr&#234;te (authenticit&#233; de l'image soumise &#224; controverse d'ailleurs). Cela semble montrer qu'une partie de "l'imaginaire collectif" am&#233;ricain se serait davantage b&#226;ti sur des photographies que sur des peintures, comme en Europe. Ce qu'explique ais&#233;ment la jeune histoire des USA.



Il s'agit de la prise d'*Iwo Jima* en 1945 !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Il s'agit de la prise d'Iwo Jima en 1945 !
> 
> http://www.archives.gov/publications/prologue/2004/winter/images/iwo-jima.jpg



Toi tu as vu le dernier Clint Eastwood non?
Pardon je floode euh... photo...


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Il aura une deuxi&#232;me partie le film  le c&#244;t&#233; Japonais


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_sans d&#233;c' ici aussi faut que je rappelle les r&#232;gles ? 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2006)

Aaaaah, nostalgie, nostalgie...


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est Banksy, &#231;a, non?
J'adore ce que fait ce mec.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est Banksy, ça, non?
> J'adore ce que fait ce mec.


 
Je ne pense pas mais ça y ressemble. On trouve cette affiche-tag sur quelques murs à Paris


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_allez hop :_


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_edit en pensant &#224; Web'O : c'est dingue combien ces suisses se d&#233;brouillent toujours pour avoir une jolie vue... _​


----------



## joubichou (23 Novembre 2006)

bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_apr&#232;s tout, est-il si important que &#231;a qu'une des photos que je consid&#232;re comme une de mes r&#233;centes exp&#233;riences de belles photos soit en r&#233;alit&#233; une photo ou pas ? 

une robe d'&#233;t&#233;
_


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (23 Novembre 2006)

Ah le canal Saint Martin c'est....bô !!!!   jolies couleurs!!  peu pas te bouler mais le coeur y est


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_on va l'&#233;crire plus lisiblement alors... pas d'incitation aux points discos. voyez &#231;a en priv&#233;. 
_


----------



## doudou83 (23 Novembre 2006)

Une p'tite en passant .


----------



## esope (23 Novembre 2006)

pendant une séance de prise de vue pour le travail d'une amie cet après midi...


----------



## kisco (23 Novembre 2006)

dans un pub à Galway :


----------



## Sloughi (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

et encore une d&#233;dicace &#224; Jul29, il saura pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

je sais pourquoi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2006)

La photo de macmarco dans ce sujet, m'a fait penser  aux usines d&#233;saffect&#233;es _(t&#233;moins, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, de la plendeur pass&#233;e de l'industrie textile)_ qui pullullent sur toute la rive gauche de Rouen et dans la vall&#233;e du Cailly..... :style:
_(al&#232;m !!  "mal-au-pied", et environnant...)


_








​ 

:rose:


_Vieilles photos prises avec un appareil (mon seul et unique), cadeau d'un autre &#226;ge et qui a "disparu" ensuite.....  :hein:
Je ne me suis pas "__remis" &#224; la photo depuis.... _


----------



## jojofk (24 Novembre 2006)

juste une petit Bj, avec  des tracteurs... hum..




et des champs de houblon... 




(le nouveau parisien, nostalgique de son alsace natale..)


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Novembre 2006)

Salut à toutes et à tous  





  ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2006)

Un sténopé(à trois trous)cra-cra qui date de la fac, façon bricolage :


----------



## Sloughi (24 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2006)

Pour Jul. 

Le Thabor dans la brume.


----------



## joubichou (24 Novembre 2006)

allez un p'tit hanneton


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Pour Jul.
> 
> Le Thabor dans la brume.



 Muchas gracias, companiero !
Et en plus l'image est magnifique. :love:


----------



## doudou83 (24 Novembre 2006)

Mardi soir juste avant la pluie


----------



## Picouto (24 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

PS: J'ai voulu rajouter cette image dans mon message pr&#233;c&#233;dant pour ne pas flooder.. mais impossible de le modifier ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Ciel menaçant​



Quiberon, côte sauvage ?


----------



## esope (25 Novembre 2006)

des gouttes de tout à l'heure dans ma baignoire...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Quiberon, côte sauvage ?



Oui


----------



## maximeG (25 Novembre 2006)

Pour continuer sur la biche...
J'ai pris ces deux photos lors d'une battu (je précise, que je tue pas ces magnifiques animaux).
Si quelqu'un a des conseils pour ce type de photo, je suis toujours preneur..


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas encore bu l'apéro je vous assure ... mais je vois deux visages l'un contre l'autre gravé dans la pierre..... pas vous? 




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que &#231;a donne l'impression&#8230;


----------



## peyret (25 Novembre 2006)

lp


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## peyret (25 Novembre 2006)

le sujet facilite la photo !
lp


----------



## Sloughi (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Novembre 2006)

Joli ciel Joubi    





 ​


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## peyret (25 Novembre 2006)

pou info devant la très grande demande !

mes photos postées proviennent de
l'inauguration de l'église, et mise en valeur du stade, 
unité d'habitation, maison de la culture, piscine, 
de l'architecte Le Corbusier à Firminy (42)
commencée vers 1963, et finie, il y a 2 jours !
ce Vendredi, Samedi et Dimanche 26 novembre 2006

lp


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> pou info devant la très grande demande !
> 
> mes photos postées proviennent de
> l'inauguration de l'église, et mise en valeur du stade,
> ...



Nous en avions parlé ici ! 
Jolies images, en tout cas !


----------



## joubichou (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> pou info devant la très grande demande !
> 
> mes photos postées proviennent de
> l'inauguration de l'église, et mise en valeur du stade,
> ...



 43 ans de chantier si je comprends bien!



nato kino a dit:


> ...​



Sympa!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> ....



Quelle vie de chien


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Gizmo



Tiens, c'est amusant : si tu retires le corps et le crâne du chien, il reste les oreilles de Supermoquette !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## philire (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## desertea (25 Novembre 2006)

Mon premier post !! ici.

Une petite pointe d'exotisme.


----------



## kanako (25 Novembre 2006)

Demain, d&#232;s l'aube, &#224; l'heure o&#249; blanchit la campagne&#8230;






&#233;dit' : nan mais Bobby poste pas de photos aussi belle que celle-l&#224; apr&#232;s moi, la mienne semble vachement moins bien maintenant  rateau: en plus j'ai plus de munitions)


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## philire (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## peyret (25 Novembre 2006)

merci à tous pour vos compliments !






lp


----------



## kanako (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## twk (26 Novembre 2006)

Pfiouu, déjà un an


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Pfiouu, déjà un an




ahhhhhh oui, là, il serait temps d'aller chez le coiffeur!


----------



## Joelaloose (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Joelaloose (26 Novembre 2006)

Et une dans le m&#234;me style (j'aime assez le bus rouge qui passe sur le pont).


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Majintode (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)

Surtout pour l'ambiance :
Dimanche dernier, la tête comme une pastèque, de retour d'une crémaillère, assis à l'arrière d'un kangoo avec deux autres crétins. 
Et à travers la vitre bien sale.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2006)

Essai 1.
J'ai encore pas mal de boulot. 






Ma nouvelle activité ne me laisse malheureusement que trop peu le temps de poster ici.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2006)

Pas facile apr&#232;s Paulo, mais bon, je suis  un aventurier du quotidien.





Edit: _'cose everybody knows, she's a femme fataaaaaaale....see the way she walks, hear the way she talks._


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Pfiouu, d&#233;j&#224; un an





Foguenne a dit:


> Essai 1.
> J'ai encore pas mal de boulot.
> 
> 
> ...





Lastrada a dit:


> Pas facile apr&#232;s Paulo, mais bon, je suis  un aventurier du quotidien.
> 
> 
> ​
> Edit: _'cose everybody knows, she's a femme fataaaaaaale....see the way she walks, hear the way she talks._








Ce qu'elles sont belles !  :love:


Lulu fait du cin&#233;ma.


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

... quand le soleil est revenue... 






Quiberon






Balle de Tennis abandonnée​


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_en dédicace au prophète Lastrada (t'es libre quand ? )_


----------



## peyret (26 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> ... quand le soleil est revenu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et les étoiles couchées.......






lp


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Essai 1.
> J'ai encore pas mal de boulot.



Je viens de refaire une image, je la trouve mieux. (ça se joue à un chouillat.  )


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de refaire une image, je la trouve mieux. (ça se joue à un chouillat.  )



Elle a pas froid ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Elle a pas froid ?



Chauffage à fond et couverture entre mais hésitation de réglage.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Sympa comme cliché... mais c'est des coup à se faire eng.. par Madame si elle attrape froid


----------



## Joelaloose (26 Novembre 2006)

A Metz ça commence à sentir le sapin


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> A Metz ça commence à sentir le sapin
> 
> [...]



Dans votre coin il y a de sacré marché de nöel... sympa pour faire des photos de nuits


----------



## Joelaloose (26 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Dans votre coin il y a de sacré marché de nöel... sympa pour faire des photos de nuits



En effet, mais je n'avais pas mon trépied tout à l'heure j'y retournerais le week end prochain sûrement ...


----------



## Sloughi (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Essai 1.
> J'ai encore pas mal de boulot.
> 
> Ma nouvelle activité ne me laisse malheureusement que trop peu le temps de poster ici.





Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de refaire une image, je la trouve mieux. (ça se joue à un chouillat.  )





Très sympa comme éclairage et comme angle. C'est rigolo, j'ai vu pas mal de nu "enceinte" ces quinze derniers jours. Un très beau par Jean Baptiste Huynh en 120 X 120 cm. Et ce week-end un autre sur le même angle mais avec les mains du mari par Annie Lebowitz dans son dernier livre.

Un petit détail peut-être : Il faut attendre quelques heures sans sous-vêtements avant que les marques d'élastiques disparaissent.


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2006)

j'ai fait le touriste aujourd'hui


----------



## peyret (26 Novembre 2006)

il en reste un peu ! 






lp


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> A Metz &#231;a commence &#224; sentir le sapin



ah chic alors !

celle la c'est de d&#233;cembre 2004 ,avec feu mon D70 ...


----------



## twk (26 Novembre 2006)

iPom+iPod 

Cadeaux d'anniversaire ^^

Attention, fort contraste...


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_l'ange, il va se faire bouffer si ça continue !_  :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_une chaise vide dans un grand décor pas tout à fait vide...

et une galerie peuplée de statues... _


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_magenta ou en or ?    _


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_Petit Palais... _


----------



## SirDeck (27 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4067916 a dit:
			
		

> _Petit Palais... _



où je suis allé voir, hier, le travail à l'eau-forte de Rembrandt   :love:


----------



## Joelaloose (27 Novembre 2006)

Un dessous de balcon un peu vieilli par iPhoto


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_


SirDeck a dit:



			où je suis allé voir, hier, le travail à l'eau-forte de Rembrandt   :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



ah oui, moi je les ai vu de nuits avec des éclairages spacy..      
_


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

LA compagnie du Royal de luxe...
Elephant de 50 tonnes...de nuit &#224; la plage...


----------



## desertea (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (27 Novembre 2006)

ça y va les messages supprimés   






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2006)

Une p'tite chauffe mon Chabichoux ?  barbecue this evening ? :love:


----------



## joubichou (27 Novembre 2006)

non j'ai brul&#233; un tas de 50 m3 de branches (je fais &#231;a que 2 fois par an pour pas g&#233;ner les voisins trop souvent)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2006)

Il est fort ce Chabichoux !!:love: Allez une p'tite pour la route


----------



## Sloughi (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (28 Novembre 2006)

:love:​


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)

Un bout de fenêtre embuée.




(Chouettes ciels les gens  )


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2006)

4 jours d'absence et déjà des dizaines de pages a rattraper !  De très jolies photos comme d'habitude, ce fil est toutjours un merveille à suivre  

Donc 4 jours d'absence pour aller voir les Grands Bretons, qui malgré un climat difficile et des habitudes alimentaires à la limite de l'expérimental, m'ont permis de ramener pleins de bons souvenirs, d'images dans la tête et dans mon appareil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Comme l'écrit rOm1 il y a toujours autant de jolie clichés sur le forum... donc j'ai décidé de trancher avec une photo de mon pote Mike Wazowski  Même si tout le monde sait que la beauté est intérieure.... 




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

Wooden's hand...


----------



## twk (28 Novembre 2006)

Ahah


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Photo d'un blork vert !



Oh ! Le cousin de Bobby !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oh ! Le cousin de Bobby !




C'te honte c'est Bob et non Mike...  il faut que j'arrête la bière moi


----------



## Picouto (28 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)

Tu fumes trop princess!  





Tiens? Un ciel bizarre!


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu fumes trop princess!
> 
> 
> *Tiens? Un ciel bizarre!*



Toi aussi


----------



## doudou83 (28 Novembre 2006)

En parlant de ciel, de nuages, de soleil...


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2006)

Et en parlant de mer, le soir...


----------



## joubichou (28 Novembre 2006)

festival de Montier en Der 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> festival de Montier en Der




Hier ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

jou"biche"   c'est de toi la tof ??? si c'est le cas


----------



## joubichou (28 Novembre 2006)

non malheureusement la photo expos&#233;e n'est pas de moi elle vient de l'expo magnifique de Arthus bertrand  www.goodplanet.org  &#224; aller voir absolument (cliquer sur  "vivants")


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2006)

Petit clin d'oeil londonien  
Quartier des punks de camden town ...





​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> non malheureusement la photo exposée n'est pas de moi elle vient de l'expo magnifique de Arthus bertrand  www.goodplanet.org  à aller voir absolument (cliquer sur  "vivants")



Elle est de : © Wim Weelink/Foto Natura/Minden Pictures/J.H. Editoria


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Joelaloose (29 Novembre 2006)

Hier soir scéance photo spécial biscuits de noël pour ma mère , bon appetit


----------



## jahrom (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Premi&#232;res photo de kite​


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Novembre 2006)

Miroir...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> encore  (j'ai la même en argentique !)
> 
> bonsoir, tous
> En cherchant des photos pour "Coup de vieux", j'ai retrouvé ça  (une photo que j'adorais)
> ...



Jolie cliché, je trouve qu'il dégage beaucoup de sérénité


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_moi, je trouve qu'elles sont tr&#232;s jolies grandes :love: et tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien photographi&#233;es petite...  on remarquera que Galat&#233;e &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; compl&#233;tement barr&#233;e... pauvre Saltabadil !   

 elis ! 
_


----------



## Sloughi (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Cheminées​





Magnifique !   :love:


----------



## SirDeck (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2006)

encore pour les savons, ca va , mais pour les sandwichs... 









edit: aaaah passer apr&#232;s sir deck, la poisse :rose:


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

je ne sais pas encore tout &#224; fait si j'ai l'accord de Calixte mais celui d'Elodie, c'est oui. 












il ya des fois o&#249; on fait un m&#233;tier pas dur dans des conditions de r&#234;ve (je ne demande pas bcp, c'est un ami) et dans des lieux de r&#234;ve avec des gens biens.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

document de travail...


----------



## Melounette (29 Novembre 2006)

Ouais bin moi, je ne vois pas la moitié des photos à cause de mes quelques soucis techniques en ce moment. Vous voudriez pas tous héberger vos photos sur Macgé le temps que je résolve mon p'tit problème et que je puisse partager l'extase de tout le monde ? mmmh ?....Comment ça je me fous de vos djeules ? Mais pas du tout.

Oui, bin, oui, je vais chercher une photo.:rose:


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (30 Novembre 2006)

Thx pour l'autorisation 




Le grand angle, c'est un peu comme une drogue: on voit les gens diff&#233;remment apr&#232;s


----------



## Picouto (30 Novembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Thx pour l'autorisation
> 
> tof​
> Le grand angle, c'est un peu comme une drogue: on voit les gens différemment après


wouahhhh t'es haut ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:



--------> j'suis déjà loin


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

_Spiderman est un rebelle !





_


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mactambour (30 Novembre 2006)

ton iPalm !!  

Ca n'a rien à voir avec mais je suis passée à la Gare TGV d'Avignon...

Elle est belle...

Enfin je trouve qu'elle.....





​est belle


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2006)

...


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2006)

*Une bien belle ville ...*


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Si la végétation en est déjà à ce stade là à Rennes, alors il y a du souci à se faire du côté du réchauffement climatique !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Si la végétation en est déjà à ce stade là à Rennes, alors il y a du souci à se faire du côté du réchauffement climatique !



c'est réchauffé. tu crois?

Merci pour vos belles images. J'ai pas votre rendement.:rose:


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Si la v&#233;g&#233;tation en est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; ce stade l&#224; &#224; Rennes, alors il y a du souci &#224; se faire du c&#244;t&#233; du r&#233;chauffement climatique !



Je l'ai prise cet apr&#232;s-midi. 

Celle-ci aussi(coucou Virpeen !  )




Pour Aur&#233;lie et celles/ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, c'est une sorte petite armoire en m&#233;tal(rouill&#233;e, donc  ) pos&#233;e sur une petite en bois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Si la v&#233;g&#233;tation en est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; ce stade l&#224; &#224; Rennes, alors il y a du souci &#224; se faire du c&#244;t&#233; du r&#233;chauffement climatique !



Au lieu de "d&#233;j&#224;" je dirais "encore"  

PS : Joli brin de rouille


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> A...
> PS : Joli brin de rouille



Merci. 

Un mur tach&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## desertea (30 Novembre 2006)

Certains se tromperaient m&#234;me de capitale !!


----------



## joubichou (30 Novembre 2006)

photo du taf,d&#233;placement lat&#233;ral en rappel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mactambour (30 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> *on ne cite toujours pas.*​


Joli geranium !!! 

Mais si tu te mets aussi &#224; faire des fleurs  alors ???

Qu'est ce qu'il nous reste ??? et juste au moment o&#249; les orchid&#233;es vont fleurir !!!
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

- Tu sais bien : c'&#233;tait l'hiver dernier !
- Lequel ?
- Ben celui d'il y a 6 ans. On n'a plus eu d'hiver depuis !
- Ah ouaips dis-donc on a pel&#233; ! C'est descendu &#224; +12 &#176; C la nuit !




cette pivoine c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me au printemps dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Quand je vois tous ces zozios, toutes ces fleurs.... J'ai l'impression troublante que ma mère s'est inscrite sur MacGé sous une douzaines de pseudos différents sans m'en parler...

Salut mamans !!

Bon, sinon, moi, j'ai un chien (en photo) :






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Ben moi chuis plutôt chat.  

J'en ai deux. Voici mon Matou. (d'accord çà change des monolithes...  ).


----------



## CataTon (30 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Ben moi chuis plutôt chat.
> 
> J'en ai deux. Voici mon Matou. (d'accord çà change des monolithes...  ).
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/matou01.gif​



Et moi plutôt Husky 






_Dans son jardin cet après-midi_​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (1 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *oui mais non...*​


mais c'est le sosie du KIKI


----------



## joubichou (1 Décembre 2006)

Près de Montier en Der
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Picouto (1 Décembre 2006)

:style:​


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2006)

À la pêche dans mes vieilles photos (celles que j'ai pu retrouver)....
Ruelles dans le "_vieux Rouen_"....






Et quand on lève la tête, les toits se rejoignent......







:rose:


_ Bon, si cette feignasse de Père Noël pouvait se bouger le c... et m'apporter un APN.... _
_ Une tablette graphique, aussi, tiens !! Ça fait trop ?!...._
_ La tablette pour mon anniv' et l'APN pour Noël, alors !!.... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2006)

R&#233;my, c'est joli tous ces petits poils sur ta photo...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> mais c'est le sosie du KIKI



je ne sais pas si mon amie M.C. , que les intimes appellent kiki , proprietaire de ce chien apprecierait que on dit qu'elle est  la  sosie  de son fidele compagnon


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2006)

_ÉDIT : Et voilà !! 
En voyant la photo de yvos, je me dis que je peux aller me "rhabiller" !!..... _ :rateau:​


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2006)

...un peu plus au Sud.


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2006)

Une impasse....







_Vous ne dites rien, alors je continue !...._  ​


----------



## Craquounette (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Barque sur le lac...​




Vraiment magnifique.


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

*L'église*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

eh oui ... l'année prochaine les grands prix multicoque 60" n'auront plus lieux. Clichés pris lors du grand prix de Lorient en 2005. C'est quand même de belles «bêtes»














​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)

RED


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> RED



j'ai le meme mais aussi rose et vert :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (1 Décembre 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2006)

joubichou :  la patrouille de France au d&#233;colage !! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## desertea (1 Décembre 2006)

Une petite b&#234;te pour la route !!


----------



## Sloughi (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (1 Décembre 2006)

*Couleurs d'automne





*


----------



## joubichou (1 Décembre 2006)

très beaux tes sumacs doudou
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2006)

des très belles photos encore et toujours ici 





​
c'est un peu la dèche de motivation/temps en ce moment :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2006)

c'est de l'eau sur une poele ... vous savez, après que ça ai fait psssssssshhhhhhhhh  

François, très jolie 

et c'était absolument pas ca que je voulais faire :rose: je voulais éditer ... 




l'image est bof, c'est un scan d'une photo argentique prise ... y'a un moment puisqu'il y'avait encore les anneaux du futur-ex trucs sportif pour les ... gens sportifs des jo 2012


----------



## wip (2 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour les recettes GroDan & JPMiss


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Décembre 2006)

... un matin, dans le brouillard.
Je suis assez sensible au charme un peu suranné de cette image.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Décembre 2006)

Et pis tiens, pour changer des cieux et des paysages, une nature morte! 
La collec' de Winnies de la cuisine.


----------



## ange_63 (2 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et pis tiens, pour changer des cieux et des paysages, une nature morte!
> La collec' de Winnies de la cuisine.
> 
> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/7587/winniespu4.jpg





:love: :love: :love: J'en ai un "Winnie en cochon"  ...
teo


----------



## r0m1 (2 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et pis tiens, pour changer des cieux et des paysages, une nature morte!
> La collec' de Winnies de la cuisine.
> 
> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/7587/winniespu4.jpg



top la classe la collection de winnie !!


----------



## Sloughi (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @wip : je me demande justement si jp ne serait pas en train de se dorer la pilule sous les cocotiers



Exact.
C'est bien pour ça qu'il faut lui envoyer un gentil mp à l'occase, pendant sa (trop) longue absence...


----------



## jahrom (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (2 Décembre 2006)

_Edit : arf... la compression... ça aide pas_


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2006)

vous avez du mal avec l'horizontale, dites moi...


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> vous avez du mal avec l'horizontale, dites moi...


Rho l'&#244;t, c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charit&#233;, dites moi...


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> vous avez du mal avec l'horizontale, dites moi...




C'est normal, la Suisse est un pays de montagnes, ça monte et ça descend tout le temps, du coup, les plans horizontaux ça les perturbent.


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Rho l'ôt, c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité, dites moi...




mais c'est bien pour cela que je la ramène :style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas winnie mais je les aime bien.


----------



## joubichou (2 Décembre 2006)

'soir tout le monde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> vous avez du mal avec l'horizontale, dites moi...



Faut bien que l'eau s'écoule ! Ta bouteille d'eau quand elle droite, rien ne peut couler ! Alors que là, si tu as de l'eau de Leman jusqu'en camargue, c'est parce que l'eau peut s'écouler donc forcément c'est un peu penché


----------



## desertea (2 Décembre 2006)

Les vacances sont terminées, vive les vacances !!!


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Faut bien que l'eau s'écoule ! Ta bouteille d'eau quand elle droite, rien ne peut couler ! Alors que là, si tu as de l'eau de Leman jusqu'en camargue, c'est parce que l'eau peut s'écouler donc forcément c'est un peu penché


La drogue c'est mal


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> La drogue c'est mal


Pas toutes. Le GHB en est un bon exemple.


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas toutes. Le GHB en est un bon exemple.


tout dépend d'où tu te places !!!


----------



## esope (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (2 Décembre 2006)

La Mouette on peut plus t'envoyer de MP


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Joelaloose (2 Décembre 2006)

Le marché de noël de Metz mais cette fois-ci de nuit (c'est quand même plus sympa).


----------



## joubichou (2 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas toutes. Le GHB en est un bon exemple.


Toi t'es pas bien net comme mec,je ne rigole pas du tout avec ça


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2006)

​
_Maintenant j'arrête; mes "vieilleries" sont en nombre limité... j'en garde pour plus tard.... :rose:
Merci !... 
_


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tof à colombage​
> _Maintenant j'arrête; mes "vieilleries" sont en nombre limité... j'en garde pour plus tard.... :rose:
> Merci !...
> _


:love: j'entends l'eau de robec couler d'ici ou pas loin en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *L'&#233;glise*



un temple


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

ya des rouennais dans le coin...


----------



## mamyblue (3 Décembre 2006)

La journée appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt !!! 


​


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

_mamy : la prochaine fois, avant de reposter une photo. Faut que tu me dises ce que tu prends comme drogue... car l&#224;, je ne sais jamais ce que tu as post&#233;. c'est bruit&#233; mon dieu...  :affraid:  
_


----------



## kanako (3 Décembre 2006)

bin moi je dirais que c'est un reflet dans une flaque / un lac (?) gel&#233;&#8230;

sinon : l'Aube depuis chez moi (ce n'est pas aujourd'hui c'est un jour o&#249; je me suis lev&#233;e t&#244;t et o&#249; il faisait beau )


----------



## kanako (3 Décembre 2006)

le même endroit quelques minutes plus tôt :





bon, là on voit plus trop la différence de lunière et de couleurs :hein:


----------



## joubichou (3 Décembre 2006)

j'aime bien l'ombre du grimpeur sur le mur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mamyblue (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4076239 a dit:
			
		

> _mamy : la prochaine fois, avant de reposter une photo. Faut que tu me dises ce que tu prends comme drogue... car l&#224;, je ne sais jamais ce que tu as post&#233;. c'est bruit&#233; mon dieu...  :affraid:  _


Et bien tu suis la lumi&#232;re et tu sauras tout...   

Tr&#232;s chouette l'ombre sur le mur Joubichou  Et bravo a tous pour ces magnifiques photos


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon... une petite pour la route. Apr&#232;s tout, c'est pas tous les jours dimanche


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

Marche po Back  &#231;a c'est parce que t'as pas ton 85


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Marche po Back  ça c'est parce que t'as pas ton 85



Doit marcher mieux là 
Et ouais... Je ne l'ai toujours pas.
Je vais essayer de faire un tour à Paris le 22/23... Une affaire à régler le 22 au soir. Mais du coup, j'irai voir l'adresse que tu m'as donnée pour le 85.
Merci en tout cas


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4076442 a dit:
			
		

> Bon... une petite pour la route. Apr&#232;s tout, c'est pas tous les jours dimanche



[Mode JPMiss On] Faut penser &#224; nettoyer son capteur [Mode JPMiss Off]


----------



## Sloughi (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2006)

No trucage:
La lune et ses copines.





Moi j'aime bien.


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon, elles sont pas géniales :rose: , mais la modèle est top, lui ! :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (3 Décembre 2006)

alèm je te promet que je n'ai pris aucune drogue


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> alèm je te promet que je n'ai pris aucune drogue



Enfin... si. Les pilules roses, et bleues, et jaunes, et rouges, et vertes.


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/bibli.jpg​



Superbe !!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2006)

PS : Yvos


----------



## joubichou (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2006)

merci pour les commentaires  reste qu'il y a un vélo planqué sur la photo que j'aurais du virer au recadrage 

sinon, j'avais hésité avec cette version surex avec un ciel bien cramé . Les couleurs rendent moins bien, mais je préfère son sôté irréel, en fait.


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2006)

les deux sont superbes yves, c'est vrai que la deuxième à quelque chose chose de plus, irréel comme tu dis 






​


----------



## r0m1 (3 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> merci pour les commentaires  reste qu'il y a un v&#233;lo planqu&#233; sur la photo que j'aurais du virer au recadrage
> 
> sinon, j'avais h&#233;sit&#233; avec cette version surex avec un ciel bien cram&#233; . Les couleurs rendent moins bien, mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re son s&#244;t&#233; irr&#233;el, en fait.



Je pr&#233;f&#232;re la premi&#232;re, sur la deuxi&#232;me, c'est justement le ciel cram&#233; qui me d&#233;range un peu  



maiwen a dit:


> les deux sont superbes yves, c'est vrai que la deuxi&#232;me &#224; quelque chose chose de plus, irr&#233;el comme tu dis
> 
> 
> ​



Maiwen tu as des jeux tr&#232;s sympas pour occuper tes week end :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> [Mode JPMiss On] Faut penser &#224; nettoyer son capteur [Mode JPMiss Off]


Il a &#233;t&#233; nettoy&#233; depuis.


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Persistance lumineuse


On en voit des choses du centre de l'Étoile, n'est-ce pas ? 

Merci (encore) François.


----------



## toys (3 Décembre 2006)

s'est ouf sa j'ai le même dé que toi (mais je n'aurais pas choisi le même tirage)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Ce soir au jardin.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Alsace...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (3 Décembre 2006)

Derni&#232;re petites photos de Londres, un immeuble d'affaires &#224; Euston station (non ils ne travaillent pas tous la nuit, il fait nuit &#224; partir de 16h45 ) 

L'autre c'est les couloirs de m&#233;tro de la station de Tottenham Courtroad


----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/arcdetriojpg.jpg​



Sympa. ça fait un peu HDR comme photo. Si tu l'as traitée à la main, tu as laissé un halo un peu trop voyant autour de la tête de la dame. Mais c'est peut-être une auréole voulue.


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Sympa. ça fait un peu HDR comme photo. Si tu l'as traitée à la main, tu as laissé un halo un peu trop voyant autour de la tête de la dame. Mais c'est peut-être une auréole _*voulue*_.


non non !!!


----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## esope (3 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Sympa. ça fait un peu HDR comme photo. Si tu l'as traitée à la main, tu as laissé un halo un peu trop voyant autour de la tête de la dame. Mais c'est peut-être une auréole voulue.



Moi j'aime bien l'effet que ça donne, surtout avec ce ciel très lourd derrière...


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2006)

Très sympas tes ciels Esope.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

_Rue des "Bons Enfants"...._




​


----------



## wip (4 Décembre 2006)

Superbes photos de tous, et particulièrement Dendrimère et Rom1 

Voici 2 petites tofs faites à un concert samedi soir. Mon beau-frère est le bassiste


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Voici 2 petites tofs faites à un concert samedi soir. Mon beau-frère est le bassiste



des photos comme cela j'en ai plus de 500 mais ......toutes loupées :hein:    

je peux avoir un joli mp pour me dire comment parametrer mon apn (sony p150 ) 
et avoir moi aussi des jolies photos souvenir  de bioman et son groupe ? .....
suis pas pressé , cela il me le faudrait pour le 31 decembre .......merci :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2006)

bah c'est mon moment "feu"


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> bah c'est mon moment "feu"



En parlant de feu... 
J'avais bien envie de caser un bidouillage à moi que j'ai, fait à partir d'une photo de ma cheminée... 




Le côté exagéré de la chose va certainement déplaire à beaucoup, mais moi c'est cet aspect qui me plait, justement.


----------



## Sloughi (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai jamais pris autant de photos de ma vie mais comme c'est pour le boulot, je ne peux pas les montrer. 

Une de ce w-e.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2006)

Je continue ma série sur l'ancienne gare de mon village d'origine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2006)

Tournage l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re...


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Décembre 2006)

Le ciel ce soir  





Bonne soirée à tous ​


----------



## joubichou (4 Décembre 2006)

ce soir c'est l'inauguration du poele à bois,Pèrniflard à gogo !


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> ce soir c'est l'inauguration du poele à bois,Pèrniflard à gogo ! http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/4938/resizedimg6439de9.jpg



Comment arrives-tu à te fournir en bois, cela consomme pas mal ces engins.


----------



## r0m1 (4 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tournage l'année dernière...
> 
> 
> :love:



mais c'est Alice ??!!! non? :love: :love: passeque sinon, j'ai des petits problèmes de connexion en ce moment et j'aurais voulu savoir si euh......



--------------------------->   Bon je file :rose: ​


----------



## mamyblue (4 Décembre 2006)

Cette tortue est vraiment bien dans son élément  On a joué à cache-cache...   


​


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2006)

Journée reflets hier ou comment voir la vie en double.










​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Comment arrives-tu à te fournir en bois, cela consomme pas mal ces engins.



   
Tu n'as pas bien compris ce qu'il faisait toute la sainte journée


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pitchoune (4 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous!

Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté ici moi .

Je profite que mon Squal soit sorti jouer aux cartes pour refaire un coucou


----------



## Picouto (4 Décembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais pris autant de photos de ma vie mais comme c'est pour le boulot, je ne peux pas les montrer.
> 
> Une de ce w-e.
> 
> tof de dada




Tiens ça me fait penser à celle-là




​


----------



## r0m1 (4 Décembre 2006)

comme bobby, &#231;a fait un peu bidouillage, mais ca me plait bien


----------



## Craquounette (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Cette tortue est vraiment bien dans son &#233;l&#233;ment  On a jou&#233; &#224; cache-cache...   ​



Argh !!!!!

Mais enfin ? 

Jolie vitre... :rateau:​


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2006)

Un vieux pola.


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Décembre 2006)

PS : j'aime bien les vieux polas 
PSS :  Doc


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tu n'as pas bien compris ce qu'il faisait toute la sainte journée



Si, _élagueur_ comme à la guerre !


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2006)

_J'arrive pas à me rappeller ou j'ai pris cette photo....._ ​


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2006)

Il fait encore doux. Début octobre pour l'ouverture de Jazzèbre, il faisait un temps superbe et une température printanière, même en Cerdagne à 1500 m d'altitude, de quoi faire de la balade dans le petit train jaune un vrai régal avec "les contrôleurs sonores"  navigant de wagon en wagon pour accompagner en musique la montée aux alpages (pyrénéens, je précise )





En redescendant après un concert à la Cabanasse, un  petit bonus sur le quai de la gare (enfin l'ancienne gare ) de Thuès avec Jean-Luc Capozzo et Jean-Luc Ponthieux (le troisième du trio, Rémi Charmasson ne pouvait pas suivre avec sa bébête électrique )










C'était dans la série "les dimanches à la campagne avec Jazzèbre"


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Décembre 2006)

Dans la série "je bidouille" (pour changer )




Encore un essai de texture imitation toile.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2006)

Elis...


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2006)

Arbres,
Vous &#234;tes les fleuves du ciel
Vos feuilles sont des vall&#232;es
Vos brindilles des ruisseaux
Les noeuds de vos branches des confluents de rivi&#232;re
Vos troncs majestueux se jettent dans la terre.

Arbres
Chaque hiver fait de vous l'espoir des vies qui nous attendent
Chaque printemps vous rend victorieux sur la mort
Vous faites palpiter l'esp&#233;rance des cultures oubli&#233;es
Vous &#234;tes la r&#233;f&#233;rence des peuples dispers&#233;s.

Arbres
Carrefour des quatre &#233;l&#233;ments
Tendu entre l'air et la terre
L'eau coule de vos blessures
De vos corps ,
Le feu fait jaillir sa morsure.

Arbres
Des g&#233;n&#233;rations d'hommes naissent et disparaissent pendant votre vie
Vous &#234;tes la sagesse face &#224; la folie
La dur&#233;e devant l'&#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re
Le stable devant le passager.

Arbres
Point de rencontre du sol et du ciel
Du souterrain et de l'a&#233;rien
De la taupe et de l'oiseau
Du cach&#233; et de l'exprim&#233;
De l'interne et de l'externe
Du corporel et du spirituel.

Arbre
Signal vertical de vie dans l'oasis
N&#233;cessit&#233; de l'homme
Compagnon de l'humain
Du berceau jusqu'au cercueil
Hors de vos ombres et de votre chaleur
S'&#233;tendent l'enfer du feu
Et celui de la glace.

Arbres
Droit comme le cypr&#232;s
Courbe comme le pommier
Fort comme le c&#232;dre
Tenace comme le platane
Doux comme le bouleau
Rude comme le houx
Noir comme l'&#233;b&#232;ne
Blanc comme le peuplier
Arbres aux fruits multiples
Cr&#233;ateur de l'air
Source de l'&#234;tre ind&#233;pendant et mobile.     


*Gilles Servat* - "Mad in s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Décembre 2006)

Au fond, Chassiron.


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Au fond, Chassiron.



On est obligé de te faire confiance !  Ceci dit, ça me rappelle des souvenirs, d'il y a 30 ans passé 

Dans le cadre de la pub pour Jazzèbre (même si le prochain festival n'est qu'en octobre prochain), un extrait de "Jazz et Vins" : le principe, on part en bus visiter des caves et goûter évidemment. Pour avoir de meilleures conditions de dégustation, la fanfare du festival met l'ambiance dans les caves  À la baguette, Daniel Malavergne, grand tubiste devant l'éternel et, en prime, excellent remueur de fanfare. Le voici en pleine action :


----------



## Virpeen (5 Décembre 2006)

Le capitaine Haddock est vivant ? 

PS : macmarco, je suis fan... :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2006)

_À Rouen tout est de "traviole" !...._ 








_"vieilleries" retravaillées sous toshop, passque les originaux sont dans un sale état...._​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Le capitaine Haddock est vivant ? ]



et bon vivant même !  Mais je ne l'ai pas encore vu courir derrière la fanfare en les traitant de bachi-bouzouks, etc. Même si, parfois, on se demande si l'envie ne lui viendrait pas.........


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2006)

il ne fait pas toujours capitaine, parfois je me suis demandé s'il faisait le gourou pour Docevil


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (5 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Nouvelle Alliance ?



Non pas vraiment...


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2006)

_Jamais vu cette rue sans voiture..._​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _Jamais vu cette rue sans voiture..._



*TAPINEUR!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> il ne fait pas toujours capitaine, parfois je me suis demandé s'il faisait le gourou pour Docevil



J'aurais dit Jean Reno dans les Visiteurs


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2006)

WebO


----------



## Melounette (5 Décembre 2006)

(Je vous défie de dire le titre à toute vitesse sans bégayer, sans postillonner et sans glavioter:rateau






Rrrrrraaaah, j'en bave encore. Si vous saviez, mes amis, cette exquise sensation en bouche.:love:
Lumaï, je t'épouse aussi quand tu veux.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> WebO


 
Arg... J'ai la même à la maison.  :love:


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'aurais dit Jean Reno dans les Visiteurs



Apparemment, la ressemblance avec Jean Reno est frappante, il faudra que je lui dise.


----------



## alan.a (5 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _Jamais vu cette rue sans voiture..._



Pour continuer avec la visite touristique de Rouen


----------



## esope (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2006)

Avant d'aller au lit, encore une petite de jazzèbre dans le petit train jaune.


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2006)

Dans la série "Le capitaine", Daniel Malavergne encore


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2006)

_C'est le bazar dans mes photos; celle-ci...._

_



_


_... va avec celle-là postée auparavant.... _


_



_

_
Faudrait que je rassemble tout ça, dans une seule galerie...._ :hein:​


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

Happy Days...


----------



## Sloughi (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2006)

Une lumi&#232;re fugace.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (6 Décembre 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>



Ouf ce n'est qu'un oiseau qui s'éloigne.

Qui a vu ce que j'ai vu ?  

Un ciel bleu, une grande tour, une grande antenne, un éclair fugace dans le ciel... 

L'espace d'un bref instant, une impression de _déjà-vu_ terrifiant 

Superbe


----------



## jahrom (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (6 Décembre 2006)

Comme ça faisait longtemps... :rose:


----------



## nato kino (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

... bonne nuit!

_sorry, la compression a vachement endommag&#233;  l'original de cette photo  _


----------



## SirDeck (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## chomsky (7 Décembre 2006)

En voil&#224; une, histoire de montrer ce que l'on voit quand on a la t&#234;te en l'air...


----------



## macmarco (7 Décembre 2006)

chomsky a dit:


> En voilà une, histoire de montrer ce que l'on voit quand on a la tête en l'air...



Si tu supprimes la fin de l'url, ton image s'affichera.
http://static.flickr.com/110/284145117_bca081468f.jpg?v=0







Jolie photo, en tous cas.


----------



## chomsky (7 Décembre 2006)

Ah, merciiiiiiiiii ! Je n'arrivais pas à comprendre pourquoi elle ne s'affichait pas ! Pourtant j'avais regardé le tuto... 

Je la mets car il y a très peu de macusers en astrophoto, et il me semble que l'on peu faire nous aussi de jolies choses dans ce domaine...


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2006)

N'h&#233;site pas &#224; te lacher question photos espace chomsky, Teo/Youri Gagarine te remerciera tous les jours


----------



## desertea (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## LucD (7 Décembre 2006)

Voici ma première photo sur ce forum.
Après la fermeture de la section jumelle sur Macbidouille, ravi de trouver cet endroit nettement plus serein et respectueux.

Par contre je constate que vous ne donnez quasiment jamais les données exif de vos photos. Je trouve ces données souvent utiles, elle permettent de se faire une idée des conditions de prise de vue et de pouvoir progresser parfois.

Les chiottes de Lourdes, donc...
f 2.8 au 1/30 à 100 iso


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Oh la belle raie !!!


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081720 a dit:
			
		

> Oh la belle raie !!!



Oui hein...   

T'es aussi d'accord Craquounette?...


----------



## Craquounette (7 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui hein...
> 
> T'es aussi d'accord Craquounette?...



Je précise de suite histoire qu'il n'y ait pas de mal-entendu : ce n'est pas MA raie...


----------



## jahrom (7 Décembre 2006)

Pour DarkOrange : Une petite Galerie.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

Yop, ça bidouille ça bidouille...
Deux versions : 





et





J'arrive po à me décider...


----------



## Virpeen (7 Décembre 2006)

J'ai une petite préférence pour la première... :rose:


----------



## joubichou (7 Décembre 2006)

au bord de la ruche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> J'ai une petite préférence pour la première... :rose:


Moi aussi. C'est beau comme un ciel de Turner.


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


>




J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.
C'est quand vous voulez que je me reconvertis en assistant photographe  Depuis _Cock Robin_, j'ai pris de l'assurance


----------



## Sloughi (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

Teo  H&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;  ok


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Teo  Héhéhéhé  ok



Le peu de réactions m'étonne


----------



## soget (7 Décembre 2006)

Au bord de l'eau


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2006)

Sur le Sauveterre cet été.


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2006)

Narbonne, le canal de la Robine de nuit.
(Pour les fanatiques de d&#233;corticage du bruit &#224; 1600 zizos, c'est fait avec de l'argentique &#224; 100&#8364; : un olympus mu2 et avec de la pelloche 200 zizos )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Pola 600 et scan


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

_ya un truc aujourd'hui avec les grosses photos ? :affraid:
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

pourquoi, elle s'affiche pas chez toi ?


----------



## wip (8 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> pourquoi, elle s'affiche pas chez toi ?


Non, je pense qu'il voulait dire qu'il y avait beaucoup de photos un peu trop grosses sur cette page (+ de 600pix de coté...) .


----------



## Virpeen (8 Décembre 2006)

Explosion ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Non, je pense qu'il voulait dire qu'il y avait beaucoup de photos un peu trop grosses sur cette page (+ de 600pix de coté...) .



Je reviens sur le sujet, je ne voudrais pas qu'on pense que je bénéficie d'une mansuétude particulière. Il y a déjà un bon moment, il avait été dit sur ce fil que lorsque les photos étaient *extraites d'un site* (et non mises en ligne juste pour ce fil), la taille en pixels pouvait dépasser un peu les 600 pixels (c'était d'ailleurs 550 à l'époque) disons autour de 700 et des poussières *pourvu que le poids en kilooctets reste faible* (moins de 100 ko). J'ai reposé la question aux modos lorsque j'ai recommencé à poster des photos de mon site (elles font 700 sans cadre, 760 avec le cadre blanc) et Foguenne m'a redit que c'était OK. C'est pour ça que je me permets d'envoyer des photos qui dépassent un peu les 600 pixels mais en faisant gaffe au poids. La largeur passe sur un écran 800x600 (j'ai encore mon ibook palourde ). C'est juste un peu gênant pour les photos verticales.

Les modos décident, de toutes façons : s'ils changent d'idée, ils me le disent et nous le disent et j'arrêterai de mettre des photos si c'est hors-charte.


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

_j'aime bien tes tophs Nico mais tu le savaias d&#233;j&#224; hein...



ps : faudra qu'on se refasse un verre au Bissap en m&#234;moire d'un gars dont j'avais fait une de mes meilleures photos avec ton appareil. 
_


----------



## jahrom (8 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4082917 a dit:
			
		

> _j'aime bien tes tophs Nico mais tu le savaias déjà hein...
> 
> ps : faudra qu'on se refasse un verre au Bissap en mêmoire d'un gars dont j'avais fait une de mes meilleures photos avec ton appareil.
> _




Une petite aeS à Amiens, pourquoi pas...  
On devrait être un peu plus de trois maintenant.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)

jahrom, j'aime beaucoup le nom de ton image...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Décembre 2006)

Ps edit : Jahrom   :mouais:  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sloughi (8 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> http://static.flickr.com/112/316732983_ec0c1d4304.jpg



superbe


----------



## twk (8 Décembre 2006)

Sloughi, yeah !






Un peu personnel m'enfin :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## chomsky (8 Décembre 2006)

Une sc&#232;ne en Guyane ("un peu" photoshop&#233;e, je l'avoue, puisque le soleil a &#233;t&#233; pris au t&#233;lescope...)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

chomsky a dit:


> Une scène en Guyane ("un peu" photoshopée, je l'avoue, puisque le soleil a été pris au télescope...)



Où ça en Guyane ?


----------



## PawBroon (8 Décembre 2006)

J'aime toujours autant cette endroit.


----------



## chomsky (8 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Où ça en Guyane ?



Salut Odré, j'ai pris cette photo à Awala Yalimapo, pas loin de la plage, lors d'une animation cerf-volant avec mes élèves...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

chomsky a dit:


> Salut Odr&#233;, j'ai pris cette photo &#224; Awala Yalimapo, pas loin de la plage, lors d'une animation cerf-volant avec mes &#233;l&#232;ves...



Belle plage &#224; torture luth mais d&#233;cidement trop de moustiques la nuit !  






M&#234;me endroit.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Décembre 2006)

Tout au bout de cette route, tout en haut de la colline, il y a un tout petit village que je connais très bien... :love:


----------



## chomsky (8 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Belle plage à torture luth mais décidement trop de moustiques la nuit !



Effectivement, question moustiques, y a ce qu'il faut... Mais y a pas qu'ça, y a encore plein d'autres bêbêtes bien plus curieuses la nuit...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

chomsky a dit:


> Effectivement, question moustiques, y a ce qu'il faut... Mais y a pas qu'&#231;a, y a encore plein d'autres b&#234;b&#234;tes bien plus curieuses la nuit...
> 
> Photo d'Iguane



Apr&#232;s 3 jours &#224; Yalimapo, on avait toujours pas vu ces grosses tortues pondrent (trop tard dans la saison et j'ai encore moins put les photographier), par contre, donc au bout de ce troisi&#232;me jours nous avons assist&#233; &#224; une &#233;closion d'oeufs : des dizaines de petites tortues sortaient du sable ... on osaient plus bouger de peur de les &#233;craser ...

Mais les seuls animaux que j'ai put approch&#233; c'est les chiens en journ&#233;e ...
Ils nous suivaient partout et grognaient la nuit pour nous pr&#233;venir quand quelqu'un arrivait ... 
Des chiens &#224; tous le monde et &#224; personne ...


----------



## jahrom (8 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Des chiens à tous le monde et à personne ...



Ouah ! un chien camouflage !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Ouah ! un chien camouflage !



C'est un chien qui fait wouarf et non un deschiens.

Ah m&#234;me couleur que le sable, je viens de comprendre 
C'est clair, il me faisait bien marr&#233;


----------



## jahrom (8 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah même couleur que le sable, je viens de comprendre



Blonde ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Blonde ?



Oui et une vraie de vraie


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2006)

Saint-Chély d'Arte, un tout petit festival, cet été, dans la rue.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2006)

J'adore tes portraits Luc.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Je reviens sur le sujet, je ne voudrais pas qu'on pense que je bénéficie d'une mansuétude particulière. Il y a déjà un bon moment, il avait été dit sur ce fil que lorsque les photos étaient *extraites d'un site* (et non mises en ligne juste pour ce fil), la taille en pixels pouvait dépasser un peu les 600 pixels (c'était d'ailleurs 550 à l'époque) disons autour de 700 et des poussières *pourvu que le poids en kilooctets reste faible* (moins de 100 ko). J'ai reposé la question aux modos lorsque j'ai recommencé à poster des photos de mon site (elles font 700 sans cadre, 760 avec le cadre blanc) et Foguenne m'a redit que c'était OK. C'est pour ça que je me permets d'envoyer des photos qui dépassent un peu les 600 pixels mais en faisant gaffe au poids. La largeur passe sur un écran 800x600 (j'ai encore mon ibook palourde ). C'est juste un peu gênant pour les photos verticales.
> 
> Les modos décident, de toutes façons : s'ils changent d'idée, ils me le disent et nous le disent et j'arrêterai de mettre des photos si c'est hors-charte.



Je confirme c'est ok. 

Si on  poste une photo spécialement pour le forum, la règle s'applique strictement. (vu que là, on choisi la taille comme on veut.)
Quand on extrait une photo d'une galerie mise en ligne via iPhoto-iWeb et .mac par exemple, les photos sont plus grandes que la règle mais bon, on ne va pas obliger les gens à refaire une taille différente. 

Bref, du bon sens, du bon gros bon sens.


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2006)

J'ajoute que les pages vont &#234;tre prochainement sensiblement &#233;largies.
Donc plus de place dans les messages.


----------



## guigus31 (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## EMqA (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2006)

lever du jour après la tempête
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

Edit :
A&#239;e... Imageshack a pas trop assur&#233; sur ce coup-l&#224;...


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2006)

C'est beau une ville la nuit.


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le peu de r&#233;actions m'&#233;tonne



Apr&#232;s on se fait mal voir 

La photo ci-dessous pourrait avoir sa place dans Vos photos insolites, mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re la poster ici. J'aime son grain.
En survolant le d&#233;sert lybien en revenant de Maurice en 2001.
On est donc &#224; 10 kil au dessus, vous vous faites une id&#233;e de la taille des cercles noirs ?  C'est intrigant, non ? On en a vu pendant bien 15 ou 20 minutes, toujours align&#233;s g&#233;om&#233;triquement. Je trouve cela tr&#232;s beau vu l'endroit.






_Edit: j'ai r&#233;duit la taille pour cause de poids. Clic sur l'image pour une plus grande taille_


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2006)

J'ai vu pareil au dessus de l'Arabie Saoudite. Tr&#232;s intriguant en effet. J'ai &#233;galement vu au-dessus du d&#233;sert de la p&#233;ninsule arabique, un immense carr&#233;, sans doute de plusieurs kilom&#232;tres de c&#244;t&#233;s, et enti&#232;rement noir.

:/


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2006)

Ce sont des cultures, des champs circulaires irrigués en carrousel.


----------



## jahrom (9 Décembre 2006)

Je viens d'acheter le 50mm 1.8, je vais enfin pouvoir m'amuser...


----------



## Sloughi (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Étrange en effet ! Je trouve que tu as bien fait de la mettre là
> et macmarco, oui, c'est beau une ville la nuit  : il y a un Opéra à Rennes ? (tu avais posté une photo de ce bâtiment avec cette légende : "un petit tour à l'opéra ?"), très belle photo aussi.
> ...



Merci Elise. 
Oui, en effet, il y a un opéra à Rennes, je vais mettre d'autres photos que j'ai faites hier des illuminations de Noël, ici et sur Flickr. ​


elisnice a dit:


> édit : incroyable, cette histoire de champs dans le désert !





Oui, il faut lire et voir le superbe livre d'Arthus-Bertrand "la Terre vue du ciel", il en parle.


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ange_63 (9 Décembre 2006)

...on a droit &#224; une grande roue sur la grande place du centre ville (qui a &#233;t&#233; en travaux pendant plusieurs ann&#233;es).






:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2006)

Le capitaine quand il fait le zouave  Jazzèbre 2004 la fanfare du festival au mas Cap de Fouste, pique-nique dans le parc.  











Je sais, je lui ai coupé les pieds, mais je demande l'aman : c'était après l'apéro !


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2006)

les sitelles c'est terrible,ça bouge tout le temps:hein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2006)

​
_Sept. 2003._​


----------



## Virpeen (9 Décembre 2006)

La nouvelle du jour ? La grêle... qui n'est pas tombée que sur notre paillasson.


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2006)

Como si fuera "yo" despues de haber encontrado una persona...






​


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2006)

Face à l'opéra.


----------



## the-monk (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, après quelques temps sans photo à mettre, voici une prise cet été que j'ai post traité aujourd'hui:





​
:rose:


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> Bonsoir, après quelques temps sans photo à mettre, voici une prise cet été que j'ai post traité aujourd'hui:
> 
> 
> ​
> :rose:





J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## the-monk (9 Décembre 2006)

merci  :rose:

un autre essai au format carré:


----------



## ange_63 (9 Décembre 2006)

... 4 ans de travaux.


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Oui, il faut lire et voir le superbe livre d'Arthus-Bertrand "la Terre vue du ciel", il en parle. ​




J'ai pour ma part découvert ce que c'était en voyant des photos en introduction d'un Atlas, quelques temps après. Mais j'ai cogité longtemps en me demandant ce que cela pouvait être, sur le moment et après, en recevant les tirages 

Pour la texture, la luminosité était étrange et le plexiglas du hublot n'ont pas aidé  

Pour d'autres images de ces étranges serres (je ne veux pas non plus flooder dans le désert ), c'est par ici...​


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> Bonsoir, après quelques temps sans photo à mettre, voici une prise cet été que j'ai post traité aujourd'hui:


C'est beau


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2006)

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Melounette.  
Comme un d&#233;cor de th&#233;atre.


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2006)

Demain, exp&#233;dition chocolat dans l'Aude. &#192; l'aller, je prendrai le chemin des &#233;coliers du c&#244;t&#233; du pech de Bugarach, sommet des Corbi&#232;re : sommet minuscule mais pos&#233; juste comme il faut. On peut le regarder du sud ou du nord, de l'est ou de l'ouest ; en hiver ou en &#233;t&#233;, en automne ou au printemps, il ne me d&#233;&#231;oit jamais.











(Celle-l&#224; ne me rajeunit pas  , elle a bien 20-25 ans, souvenir de mon SRT 101)


----------



## Majintode (10 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter le 50mm 1.8, je vais enfin pouvoir m'amuser...



Pareil ! J'ai longtemps hésité avec le f/1.4 mais bon, avec le f/1.8 il y a déjà de quoi faire !


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2006)

Journée oiseaux


----------



## richard-deux (10 Décembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> Bonsoir, après quelques temps sans photo à mettre, voici une prise cet été que j'ai post traité aujourd'hui:
> 
> 
> :rose:



Très belle photo.  
Elle me fait penser à l'image de fin du générique de la série _six feet under_.


----------



## al02 (10 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Journée oiseaux  http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/249/resizedimg6527wk3.jpg



Superbe photo Joubichou ! :love:


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (10 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> piou piou



Joubi, tu as quel matos stp ??


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Joubi, tu as quel matos stp ??


canon 350 D + objo 55/200 canon


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2006)

dommage ça manque un peu de lumière aujourd'hui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> canon 350 D + objo 55/200 canon


Comme quoi, ce n'est pas le matos qui fait la photo.


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2006)

tous!! bon,cela va changer des superbes photos de Chabidouchoux(toujours au top! hier après midi il y avait une bricole de soleil sur Paname et j'ai fait un petit tour à la Bibliothèque Nationale De France (13è ardt) voilà ce que cela donne...




























​


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2006)

Suite et fin de la série :love:





















C'est fini  ​
​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

Vraiment sympa... mais un peu trop de photos
Une petite s&#233;lection aurait &#233;t&#233; plus efficace.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vraiment sympa... mais un peu trop de photos
> Une petite sélection aurait été plus efficace.


Il y en a de très belles vraiment, mais je sature un peu au niveau BNF


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y en a de très belles vraiment, mais je sature un peu au niveau BNF


Et les piafs de joubichou, t'en as marre aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et les piafs de joubichou, t'en as marre aussi?


Pas vraiment. J'aimerais bien qu'il s'essaye à d'autres sujets, mais il faut bien admettre que, dans son domaine, il obtient des images remarquables.
La BNF est extrêmement photogénique et, comme je l'ai dit, certaines des photos de doudou sont effectivement très belles. Mais après Amok, Dendrimere, nato kino et d'autres que j'oublie sans doute, j'ai un peu l'impression de connaître Paris ne manque pourtant pas d'endroits, de paysages et de visages (1) à photographier. 

(1) J'insiste un peu sur les visages parce que c'est moins évident (sans être forcément plus méritoire), que ce sont à la fois des paysages et des voyages et que, bordel, ça manque un peu de viande tout ça


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2006)

euhhh je sais aussi faire des portraits ,mais les batiments c'est pas mon truc,et pis chez moi y'en a pas:hein: :hein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lumai (10 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> bordel, ça manque un peu de viande tout ça






​


----------



## Majintode (10 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> http://static.flickr.com/126/318469767_49f778d212.jpg​



Elle est excellente cette photo Lumai !!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

_Montanejos.​_


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...
> (1) J'insiste un peu sur les visages parce que c'est moins évident (sans être forcément plus méritoire), que ce sont à la fois des paysages et des voyages et que, bordel, *ça manque un peu de viande tout ça*





Il m'arrive de m'essayer au portrait avec mes neveux et nièces, notamment, mais j'ai quelques, pour ne pas dire de grosses, réticences à poster des photos de personnes(qu'on puisse reconnaître) et surtout d'enfants.
Donc je me cantonne à mes thèmes traditionnels et à moi-même pour le portrait.
Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi, un visage est aussi un paysage qui invite au voyage.


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2006)

d'ailleurs voilà un portrait


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2006)

Une autre petite de cet après-midi...


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2006)

C'était moins flou avec l'argentique..


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Décembre 2006)

Tien, moi aussi, j'ai des fruits rouges


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2006)

J'aime pas du tout.   &#199;a sent le fake.


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'aime pas du tout.   &#199;a sent le fake.



Pfff... ces nioubs... ce qui faut pas entendre...  :rateau:

Edit: Ah, je viens de voir que mon message pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait mon 600e


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> ça manque un peu de viande tout ça



Je vous ai compris.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je vous ai compris.


Et si bien ! De très beaux portraits cette fois encore Merci.


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Décembre 2006)

Encore un peu de neige


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un peu inondé le sujet mais comme j'ai rarement le temps et que là j'ai une petite heure...


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...une photo



Ouah! Trop beau le bonnet de la miss


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2006)

Olivier, j'adore ta dernière photo.


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## fanou (10 Décembre 2006)

Les feuilles se font rares...


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2006)

Pour Sloughi et les Charentais, l'église d'Echebrune.


----------



## jahrom (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2006)

_tu devrais faire gaffe mon jahrom, ya une grosse boule de Noel qui roule vers ta femme... 
_


----------



## fanou (10 Décembre 2006)

arrrgh j'ai une poussière sur le capteur...  
à droite des piafs





sinon le ciel était sympa ce soir, mais avec la compression jpeg


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2006)

fanou a dit:


> ....
> sinon le ciel était sympa ce soir, mais avec la compression jpeg






Mets un lien vers une version haute résolution.


----------



## jahrom (10 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4085967 a dit:
			
		

> _tu devrais faire gaffe mon jahrom, ya une grosse boule de Noel qui roule vers ta femme...
> _



Non, c'est ma femme qui roule !!


----------



## Majintode (10 Décembre 2006)

Une merveille ce 50mm f/1.8... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> Belle image​


À propos d'Yvos, je recommande vivement à tous ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore fait d'aller jeter un coup d'il sur son blog (le lien est dans sa signature) : il y a posté une galerie consacrée à la Chine qui est une véritable splendeur. Ne ratez surtout pas ça.


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2006)

Mr. Bungle


----------



## Melounette (10 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## jahrom (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (10 Décembre 2006)

Côté cour ?
Bin oui, c'est bien connu, côté cour...c'est côté coeur !​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (10 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Il m'arrive de m'essayer au portrait avec mes neveux et nièces, notamment, mais j'ai quelques, pour ne pas dire de grosses, réticences à poster des photos de personnes(qu'on puisse reconnaître) et surtout d'enfants.
> Donc je me cantonne à mes thèmes traditionnels et à moi-même pour le portrait.
> Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi, un visage est aussi un paysage qui invite au voyage.



Idem. C'est ce que je fais le plus, le portrait. Mais c'est priver. Vous ne voyez ici que des portraits qui ne peuvent pas être reconnus (ça donne un style). Sinon, je demande avant la permission. Mais c'est rare.




fanou a dit:


> arrrgh j'ai une poussière sur le capteur...
> à droite des piafs



A quelle ouverture ?


----------



## SirDeck (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2006)

_
Déjà postée ailleurs.... 
Je tenais, en fait, à remercier ceux qui ont eus une attention pour moi en ce jour..... 
_
 :love:​


----------



## twk (11 Décembre 2006)

Un petit peu de douceur


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Décembre 2006)

Quelques photos de mon escapade dominicale au marché de noël de Strasbourg


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Décembre 2006)

Deux autres petites pour la route


----------



## wip (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (11 Décembre 2006)

Une falaise et la route qui passe juste en dessous  



 
Les montagnes sont cachées par les nuages...


 
Toujours de très belles photos, bravo à tous !!!   ​


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

​ twk et Fab'fab>Elles sont trop trop meugnonnes vos pitchounes. Si ce sont vos filles, pensez aux mines antipersonnelles autour de la maison à l'adolescence.
DocEvil>Je travaille dans des lieux très "viandesques", mais comme les autres, rare sont ceux qui veulent bien apparaitre sur le web. C'est que c'est pas simple un comédien. Et puis, j'ose pas sortir mon APN dans la rue. Pourtant, ce matin, j'aurais pu faire des belles photos, mais j'ai pas osé.:rose:

Et bon lundi à ceusses qui travaillent le week-end et que c'est leur jour de relâche bien mérité.(Bin quoi ? Y a pas de raison, vous vous souhaitez bien bon week-end, hein)

Edit : aaarrgh, mon essai de cadre est un peu raté, il reste des bouts pas peindus.:rateau:


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas le train jaune. Mais il a surgi dans mon cadre sans bruit.. Captant pour lui seul les rayons du soleil qui se couchaient sur l'étang, éclipsant ainsi l'ombre des pyrénées naissantes.





​


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le train jaune. Mais il a surgi dans mon cadre sans bruit.. Captant pour lui seul les rayons du soleil qui se couchaient sur l'étang, éclipsant ainsi l'ombre des pyrénées naissantes.


Parfois, j'ai envie de faire le trajet Perpignan-Narbonne en train rien que pour profiter du passage à travers les étangs. De la même façon qu'en voiture, je fais souvent le petit détour par Peyriac-de-mer et Bages pour la même raison. Et de la nationale 9, moi aussi, j'aime bien croiser ou me faire doubler par un train du côté de Fitou.  

Histoire de ne pas flooder, quelques kilomètres plus au nord, depuis l'île Sainte-Lucie.


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

Oui m'sieur  Juste là.. A la frontière


----------



## philire (11 Décembre 2006)

Il a surgi hors du cadre d'un coup!












(... in extremis, il lui est tomb&#233; de la langue )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Il a jailli hors du cadre d'un coup!



t'as pu récupérer l'appareil? tain que ça me fout la trouille !!!


----------



## wip (11 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> t'as pu récupérer l'appareil? tain que ça me fout la trouille !!!


Tu m'étonnes... :afraid: J'ai horreur de ces bêtes là... Serpents, scorpions et araignées poilues (je préfère quand elles sont bien rasées...  ).


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2006)

suite de mes oiseaux


----------



## philire (11 Décembre 2006)

suite de mes oiseaux




J'ai bien cru un moment qu'il m'avait &#224; l'&#339;il...


:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2006)

_H&#233;l&#232;ne - dans un bougnat du quartier du Temple_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2006)

Allez hop, la gare ce matin, un tout p'tit poil bidouillée. 
Pour que jp ait le plaisir de se moquer de moi.


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2006)

_D&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e il y a plus d'un an je viens de me rendre compte qu'elle n'&#233;tait plus en ligne, et comme je l'aime beaucoup...
Petite d&#233;dicace &#224; la personne avec qui j'ai &#233;chang&#233; quelques MP ce matin._


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

_quand le ciel bas et lourd p&#232;se comme un couvercle.... 
_


----------



## Sloughi (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez hop, la gare ce matin, un tout p'tit poil bidouillée.
> Pour que jp ait le plaisir de se moquer de moi.


Tes photos c'est du caca.

 

PS: nato c'est quoi ce truc? (Pas la fille, le truc  ) 
yvos: joyeux noel


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: nato c'est quoi ce truc? (Pas la fille, le truc  )



La premi&#232;re fois que je l'ai post&#233;e j'avais expliqu&#233; le koitesdonk du truc et R&#233;mi m'avait r&#233;pondu fort &#224; propos qu'il &#233;tait parfois plus judicieux de ne rien d&#233;voiler et garder tout le secret du clich&#233;, donc val&#224;, c'est un beau "truc" qui se passe de commentaire.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> donc valà, c'est un "truc".



Ouf! j'ai eu peur que ça soit betement un machin :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Cheminees​
> (et oui, ça devient récurrent pardon si vous vous lassez)



Et dire que je vois çà tous les matins


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a manque de viande, c'est tout!


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> c'est quoi ?
> (trop dur la question héhé)
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9907/cheminespenchesxw5.jpg​
> (et oui, ça devient récurrent pardon si vous vous lassez)



La vache !! :affraid: C'est vrai qu'il y a du vent en ce moment !! :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Décembre 2006)

Une autre photo prise hier aux Pléiades


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

_


nato kino a dit:



			La première fois que je l'ai postée j'avais expliqué le koitesdonk du truc et Rémi m'avait répondu fort à propos qu'il était parfois plus judicieux de ne rien dévoiler et garder tout le secret du cliché, donc valà, c'est un beau "truc" qui se passe de commentaire.   

Cliquez pour agrandir...



moi je sais moi je sais ! 

j'aime beaucoup cette photo, Nico. _


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> c'est quoi ?
> (trop dur la question héhé)
> 
> 
> ...



Ben... çà se voit : des crachoirs à dioxyne!  :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Ah quelles sont loin les vacances..........!! j'adore :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

_jp a quelques soucis avec son bronzage : il a roti au soleil...





_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Par contre, faudra que quelqu'un lui dise que sa coupe est &#224; chier, un jour


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

_Pour faire écho aux photos de jipé..._ 








_Les îles des Saintes..._
_ Vue de l'île de "__Terre de Haut" depuis l'île de "__Terre de Bas"..._ :love:​


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

_M&#234;me chose...._
_ Toujours "__Terre de Haut" au fond.... _​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4087400 a dit:
			
		

> _jp a quelques soucis avec son bronzage : il a roti au soleil...
> 
> 
> _



Punaise, ça donne envie d'avoir 8 bras!


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)

Tronçais


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Tronçais








Capesterre


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2006)

aller Jp, dis-nous tout, tu étais où?


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2006)

Aux pré-sélections pour le prochain Koh Lanta !! :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Aux pré-sélections pour le prochain Koh Lanta !! :rateau:



   Excellent!!!  

Un spécial MacG Koh Lanta? :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)

ce matin le ciel etait limpide,donc safari de palmipèdes


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> aller Jp, dis-nous tout, tu étais où?


Chez ma maman, en Guadeloupe  






Pour la présélection, je me suis entrainé a ouvrir une noix de coco avec des pierres ben c'est pas facile. Ca m'a pris au moins une demi heure


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> safari de palmipèdes



La charte bordel! 

  





Pélican en piqué


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> je me suis entrain&#233; a ouvrir une noix de coco avec des pierres ben c'est pas facile. Ca m'a pris au moins une demi heure



Ca, quand on a deux mains gauches...

Si elle bougeait, c'est que tu as du confondre avec un crabe.


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (12 Décembre 2006)

Celui qui veut, la ville, il la découpe en tableaux.


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)

y'a personne ce soir sur le fil ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> y'a personne ce soir sur le fil ?


Si,
mais en simple spectateur...
Plus d'appareil, pas encore assez d'argent.


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)

ah ben merde mon pov ponk


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> ah ben merde mon pov ponk



Tu l'a dit c'est pas d'chance   
En tous cas bravo pour tes zozios Joubichou


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

Alors pour Joubichou  même si ce n'est pas la saison.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si,
> mais en simple spectateur...
> Plus d'appareil, pas encore assez d'argent.



Je ne sais si çà peut te consoler mais mon APN vient de me lâcher hier soir.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Je ne sais si çà peut te consoler mais mon APN vient de me lâcher hier soir.


Je doute que Ponk soit de cette sorte d'hommes qui se consolent de leurs malheurs en regardant ceux des autres.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je doute que Ponk soit de cette sorte d'hommes qui se consolent de leurs malheurs en regardant ceux des autres.


Plutôt du bonheur des autres - et il y a souvent ici de quoi se régaler les yeux assez pour oublier ce petit intermède sans appareil.







(Merci, Doc)


----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)

je pense que je vais craquer pour un D 200 d'ici peu


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2006)

c'est &#224; dire qu'au lieu de poster 3 photos par pages, tu pourras en poster en 5 gr&#226;ce &#224; la rafale du D200?


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2006)

Un peu pourrave mais j'aime bien l'ambiance.


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

Plus qu'un mois à 2 jours près avant que recommence le caranaval de Limoux. Et oui, la fête continue après les fêtes.

En attendant le 14 janvier que la bande des meuniers promène ses carabènes sur l'immuable trajet des fecos : le tour de la place en 1h30 ou 2 h, performance sportive de haut niveau, sachant qu'il y a 5 bistrots étapes , des souvenirs de l'an dernier :






Las fennos​





les Arcadiens


----------



## SirDeck (12 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> je pense que je vais craquer pour un D 200 d'ici peu



et moi pour un 40D. J'ai des cailloux que je ne veux pas lâcher


----------



## SirDeck (12 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace au Ponk qui aime les nuages:


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## soget (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (12 Décembre 2006)

Ça y est, la sapin est fait...  et pris au Lensbaby...


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

Avec nato kino, c'est noël avant l'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

je sais que je vais me faire engueuler mais **** ¨¨¨  ¨¨¨¨¨¨ de *** que ces pages sont bonnes.  

Continuez tous comme ça, quel pied


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

Yvos, arrête ! 

Je n'ai jamais mis les pieds là-bas mais ça me fait repenser à la Mauritanie même si ça n'a rien à voir, juste que le désert, même sans l'eau à côté, ça laisse des souvenirs à défaut de photos aussi réussies que la tienne.


----------



## soget (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

R&#226;h la la &#231;a commence fort cette page!

Allez: trace de pas sur sable noir:


----------



## esope (13 Décembre 2006)

petite pause cette après-midi...


----------



## esope (13 Décembre 2006)

et juste après la petite pause...


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2006)

​


jpmiss a dit:


> Allez: trace de pas sur sable noir:



Ça y est : on a enfin rencontré le yéti, enfin ses traces ! 

En attendant qu'on capture enfin le jpmiss, les images du premier journaliste arrivé sur place, n'en croyant pas ses yeux !






  

En plus Dendrimere me fait penser qu'une fois capturé, on pourrait le lâche dans les arènes de Nîmes aux vivats (ou aux lazzi, le public est roi ) de la foule.


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2006)

dès que j'ai des tune pour faire dévelopé mes 12 péloche faite en trois jours je vous en refille des pas mal (enfein si je me suis pas trompé a faire mes réglage)


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

Avec vos belles images, vous me donnez tous envie de craquer pour un APN


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## wip (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Il est beau mon filleul non ?


----------



## ange_63 (13 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Il est beau mon filleul non ?



ouiii qu'il est mignon :love: :love: :love:


----------



## nato kino (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


>



Avoir une mouette qui te chie sur la tête, ça donne effectivement à peu près ça comme réaction (mais habillé quand même)


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2006)

ça manque d'oiseaux ici


----------



## SirDeck (13 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> http://ncfablue.club.fr/macg/mouette.jpg​



Bien vu


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2006)

boys and girls !!
*Place Dauphine





*​


----------



## Sloughi (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> R.I.P


Cimetière ..... St Claude ?!....


----------



## soget (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Cimeti&#232;re ..... St Claude ?!....


Nan, cimeti&#232;re marin de Port Louis 






Qui se trouve au bord de l'eau tout au bout de la plage


----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2006)

premier teste a l'argentique.


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2006)

et oui ils ne dorme pas encore.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Décembre 2006)

[...] Simply nothing to be done, tell me i'm the only one [...]


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

Quai des Chartrons -  Nightwalker ​


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2006)

Etangs de Hollande ce matin


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2006)

meme endroit au grand angle


----------



## nato kino (14 Décembre 2006)

"i" majuscule - "i" bas de casse


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2006)

ce matin encore


----------



## N°6 (14 Décembre 2006)

En écho à celle de nato kino...








Toujours aussi beau ici ! jp, joubichou


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2006)

allez une dernière et je vais bosser un peu


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2006)

ce weekend à lyon




​les lumières arrivent


----------



## Craquounette (14 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Non ? Vous trouvez pas ça beau, une Craquounette qui nous montre ses fesses et qui veut s'envoyer dans les étoiles ?  Moi non plus, mais je trouve ça rigolo



elis  Je croyais que cette photo devait restée top-secrète   
Le premier qui me dit que le bronzage de mon arrière-train laisse à désirer aura à faire à moi !!! Que cela soit dit 

PS : En s'envoyant dans les étoiles, on atteint le 7ème ciel ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas pu résister, c'était trop tentant... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Le t&#233;l&#233;phone portable, une fen&#234;tre ouverte sur le monde? 





EDIT : Ben quoi jp c'est pas over po&#233;tique?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Elisnice et craquounette j'aime beaucoup 
Par contre je pense que tu as des poussi&#232;res sur ton capteur craquounette.


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Pyramide​
> Je n'ai pas pu résister, c'était trop tentant... :rateau:


[mode jpmiss on]nato kino j'aime beaucoup  Par contre je pense que tu as un objectif qui déforme un poil les photos nato kino.[mode jpmiss off]


----------



## nato kino (14 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> [mode jpmiss on]nato kino j'aime beaucoup  Par contre je pense que tu as un objectif qui déforme un poil les photos nato kino.[mode jpmiss off]



À peine un poil de mamouth alors...  Pis on s'en moque, JPmiss il y connait keud.


----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2006)

Ouééééé !!! Melounette va avoir un Macbook Pro ! \o/


----------



## Melounette (14 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Ouééééé !!! Melounette va avoir un Macbook Pro ! \o/


Krrr krrr krrr.
T'es bau comme tout sur ces portées musicales. Je veux le même nombril.

Edit : Ah bin non, en fait ça serait plutôt moi.:rose: Je suis touchée et d'autant plus fière.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Gars...Oups !! D&#233;sol&#233; ! :rose: ...La m&#244;man de Khyu toute seule au milieu de nulle part







Pffff !!! 
Il(elle) l&#232;ve m&#234;me pas les bras ton bonhomme(ta m&#244;man) !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Pffff !!!
> Il l&#232;ve m&#234;me pas les bras ton bonhomme !!!



C'est pas un gars d'abord, c'est ma m&#244;man!  




EDIT: Merci pour lui... euh, elle! ^^


----------



## LucD (14 Décembre 2006)

Eternelle source d'inspiration... (pardon c'est un peu gros, je r&#233;duirai les prochaines)






Crouquounette, j'adore ton drapounet.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Décembre 2006)

leuloup a dit:


> Crouquounette, j'adore ton drapounet.



oh c'est mignon ça Cr*ou*quounette


----------



## LucD (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben oui, j'avais pas fais gaffe en tapounant...
Ca manque pas de piquant


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (14 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> ​
> Je n'ai pas pu résister, c'était trop tentant... :rateau:



dommage que t'ai laissé autant de ciel dans le champ... sinon vraiment classieux


----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2006)

A l'amitié et au Mac.


----------



## Sloughi (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

_@khyu : nan nan brut de capteur ... _​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> tof


 
Dis moi pas que t'as rien retouché?!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

On voit le halo blanc de la fonction tons fonc&#233;s/tons clairs


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4091326 a dit:
			
		

> On voit le halo blanc de la fonction tons fonc&#233;s/tons clairs


s'il n'y avait que &#231;a  

_@Captain_X : le masquage est loup&#233; en effet... bien que ce soit du num&#233;rique... je suis une bille avec ce genre de masque dans toshop  _


----------



## Captain_X (14 Décembre 2006)

et si c'est un tirage argentique, le masquage est loup&#233;

ca fait tr&#232;s nuit am&#233;ricaine


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Décembre 2006)

Picouto, Picouto, Picouto....


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2006)

L'arrivée au paradis...


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> L'arrivée au paradis...


Et le départ:


----------



## Dory (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## soget (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## soget (15 Décembre 2006)

Ange-63

Pour me rapprocher de loriginal, une diapo, jai utilisé Photoshop.
Jai ajouté un calque de niveaux, puis un calque de courbe (traitement léger).  

Merci pour vos commentaires et vos points.


----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2006)

dans le train de Paris &#224; Lyon




c'est b&#234;te c'&#233;tait carr&#233;ment plus beau


----------



## mamyblue (15 Décembre 2006)

Et on continue avec le ciel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

...au coucher d'soleil :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

Au marché aussi:


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Jec (15 Décembre 2006)

Je suis loin d'avoir le niveau mais je me lance !


----------



## joubichou (15 Décembre 2006)

Après m'etre caillé le cul toute la journée dans les arbres,un bon feu et un super bon Pèrniflard


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Louxor


J'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'adore.



Merci. 
Si tu veux d'autres photos Egyptiennes, mp.
Par contre, je débute hein?!  

_"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."_


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'adore.


Je trouve ça fascinant...


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je trouve ça fascinant...




j'y retourne souvent :style:


----------



## nato kino (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Mops Argo (15 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> j'y retourne souvent :style:


Mais pourquoi n'y a t-il pas de son ?


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'adore.





jpmiss a dit:


> Je trouve ça fascinant...





yvos a dit:


> j'y retourne souvent



Et les avertos vont tomber dans pas longtemps
Dès que Alèm aura le temps !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et les avertos vont tomber dans pas longtemps
> Dès que Alèm aura le temps !



Ils font les ânes pour avoir le son


----------



## nato kino (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## esope (15 Décembre 2006)

pour ceux qui trouvait que ça manquait de viande voici r0m1:




Alors frérot, tu vois que t'es photogénique    







et en plus t'as le haut de page pour toi...


----------



## SirDeck (15 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> http://ncfablue.club.fr/macg/louvre-8.jpg​



Très belle lumière !


----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2006)

nato kino, très jolies photos  jpmiss j'adore  et joli portrait fraternel juste avant


----------



## esope (15 Décembre 2006)

et un peu d'abstraction...





maiwen j'aime beaucoup celle du bitume


----------



## lufograf (15 Décembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> maiwen j'aime beaucoup celle du bitume



+1, mais je me répète :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> maiwen j'aime beaucoup celle du bitume


Pareil  et Nato quelle classe!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Des Roses


 
Super.


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2006)

ça ne restent jamais longtemps sur les murs, mais qui va s'en souvenir ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X


----------



## Picouto (16 Décembre 2006)

:love:​


----------



## macmarco (16 Décembre 2006)

Vincent, tes photos me rappellent un texte que tu avais &#233;crit parlant d'une carcasse de bus, il me semble, et d'un couple. 

Tr&#232;s sympas tes tirages, j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance.  

[Edith]
Une dans le genre :




[/Edith]


----------



## nato kino (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto, tu m'as fait penser à cette photo...


----------



## nato kino (16 Décembre 2006)

Je termine ma série de la pyramide du Louvre avec ce dernier cliché, j'en ai encore beaucoup d'autres mais ça va finir par lasser...


----------



## Sloughi (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Après c'est tout pour aujourd'hui, promis : un dernier tas de rouille immobile de chrome et de cahoutchou.


 

Tu peux continuer, je ne m'en lasse pas.


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2006)

à Houlgate





​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Décembre 2006)

Mon premier tirage avec CS3. Cette version de CameraRaw hérite de pas mal de truc de lightroom. Mais les fichiers XMP sont bien standards (contrairement à Lightroom)


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

Là ; là et là...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux changer de format stp? 

Edit: Merci! Sympa les prises.


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

J'&#233;tais en train...... 

Roberto Vendez tes photos sont absoluments magnifiques...


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2006)

ah les vieilles épaves... :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mon premier tirage avec CS3. Cette version de CameraRaw hérite de pas mal de truc de lightroom. Mais les fichiers XMP sont bien standards (contrairement à Lightroom)



Wouah! Ca fourmille!


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Pour l'ambiance...


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

Y a des gens, ils regardent d'autres gens dans la vitrine des grands hôtels.






Et c'est là que je me suis dit : si ça se trouve, en 1217, y avait une nana qui attendait là dans le froid comme moi.
D'ailleurs, y avait quoi en 1217 à la place des arcades en face des Tuileries ?
Et à quel degré le cerveau gèle pour se poser des questions pareilles ?:mouais:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (16 Décembre 2006)

C'est ici que je trempais mes pieds quand j'étais petite, il y avait un peu plus d'eau !!!
Mais c'est pas là que j'ai pû apprendre à nager    


 
Comme toujours de très belles photos !!! Félicitations à toutes et tous !!!  
Bonne nuit !!! ​


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2006)

Soir de match.


----------



## Picouto (17 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:​


----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## LucD (17 Décembre 2006)

Magnifique Roberto, j'adore.

Captain_X, tu as vu "Le Retour" d'Andreï Zviaguintsev ??? (Lion D'Or, Venise 2003) Exactement l'ambiance de ta photo. Très beau.

Je participe au prochain coup !


----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2006)

pas vu, mais je note
merci


----------



## gresillons (17 Décembre 2006)

Qui a soif ??


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

Essai de superposition...


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

Effectivement magnifique...
J'adore aussi le banc enneigé...


----------



## r0m1 (17 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Essai de superposition...



On dirait une maquette le clocher  Ca fait penser aux premiers films noir et blanc avec trucages, genre le premier king kong avec les batiments miniatures


----------



## gresillons (17 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Essai de superposition...






Ca me fait penser aux maisons hant&#233;es dans Scoubidou, tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi ;-)


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

*postez des photos didju ! 
*


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2006)

Houlgate, toujours ! 







​


----------



## r0m1 (17 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4094369 a dit:
			
		

> *postez des photos didju !
> *



oui oui oui, &#231;a arrive, d&#233;sol&#233;   

Donc, fa&#231;ade d'un magasin, toujours &#224; Camden Town (le quartier des punks dans Londres)  




edit: luma&#239; j'adore tes coquillages


----------



## r0m1 (17 Décembre 2006)

Une autre petite, d'un écureuil pas vraiment farouche


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> oui oui oui, &#231;a arrive, d&#233;sol&#233;
> 
> Donc, fa&#231;ade d'un magasin, toujours &#224; Camden Town (le quartier des punks dans Londres)


Des fleurs jaunes, des petits coeurs roses et des logos Peace & Love.. z'ont bien chang&#233;s les Punks...


----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des fleurs jaunes, des petits coeurs roses et des logos Peace & Love.. z'ont bien changés les Punks...



Ouais!... Une belle bande de moules!...


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> *j'ai l'impression qu'il faut que tu regardes* le haut du forum
> 
> ​



Ouaou...



> &#192; des fins de lisibilit&#233; et pour permettre &#224; tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas d&#233;passer une taille de 700 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale* pour vos images afin de garantir &#224; tous l'acc&#232;s aux sujets (petite connection, &#233;cran 12", etc...) *et un poids de 100Ko*. *Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les m&#234;mes raisons.*


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Décembre 2006)

Il y a des canons à Zinal maintenant


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

Désolé pour la citation de photo je voulais juste cité le message mais avant de supprimer a selection s'est inversée paque Firefox a planté, du coup j'ai effacé le message et pas la photo... Désolé... (mais sympa le coup de boule rouge  et le coup de boule vert  )


----------



## Sloughi (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (17 Décembre 2006)

Une réunion de possesseurs de 2CV, cet après-midi :








Roberto Vendez a dit:


> je veux traiter plus de l'oubli, du standardisé qui devient unique


----------



## Amok (17 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Une réunion de possesseurs de 2CV, cet après-midi :



Vivement que je passe te voir, tu t'ennuies là...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Une réunion de possesseurs de 2CV, cet après-midi



T'étais avec iMax?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

Superposition, essai 2


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'&#233;tais avec iMax?


Et toi &#224; une r&#233;union Tuperware&#174; ?


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2006)

50 ans d'un pote hier soir,malheureusement terminé en baston avec trois morveux venus s'introduire dans la soirée,les quinquagénaires sont sortis gagnants (avec force bleus certes)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et toi &#224; une r&#233;union Tuperware&#174; ?



Et m****...  




L'entr&#233;e des gorges du Todra, au Maroc.​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Une réunion de possesseurs de 2CV, cet après-midi :
> 
> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/photos/2cv1.jpg​





Tu pensais qu'on ne verrait qu'il y avait une Ami 8


----------



## Amok (17 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tu pensais qu'on ne verrait qu'il y avait une Ami 8



C'était le rebelle de la bande.


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2006)

une belle petite pour la 500 du fil


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Majintode (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## gresillons (17 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> http://odum.free.fr/img/nuit1.jpg



Un peu trop long le temps de pose, c'est surexposé ;-)


----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2006)

gresillons a dit:


> Un peu trop long le temps de pose, c'est surexposé ;-)


prends ça dans ta face :casse: 




​
j'espère que je l'ai pas déjà postée celle là ... sinon ça veut dire que je radote, qu'il faut m'achever et j'en suis désolée


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

Petite sortie au ex-chantiers... trop de temps perdu dans le trajet en voiture, dommage, la lumi&#232;re partait...


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

*attention, nous allons bientot recr&#233;er un sujet. 
*


----------



## alan.a (17 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'entr&#233;e des gorges du Todra, au Maroc.



H&#233;h&#233; ;-) un vieux boulot d'il y a 10 ans


----------



## toys (17 Décembre 2006)

soirée dub step jungle grime a nantes 44


----------



## lufograf (17 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> j'espère que je l'ai pas déjà postée celle là ... sinon ça veut dire que je radote, qu'il faut m'achever et j'en suis désolée




:casse: "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen." 

Pff ! moi aussi je radote... mais c'est bô !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## gresillons (17 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> http://static.flickr.com/142/325341256_764d5c2597_o.jpg



Superbe !!


----------



## kanako (18 Décembre 2006)

10000&#232;me post ? (&#224; moins que je me fasse griller) : 







captain X j'adore ta derni&#232;re photo


----------

